# Spiele Screenshot Thread (bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!)



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2008)

Die Regeln:
- Es dürfen nur eigens angefertigte Screenshots gepostet werden.
- keine übergroßen Einbindungen [max. 900pix Breite], benutzt bitte Daumennägel
- schreibt einen Kommentar zu dem Screenshot, Spiel und Settings sind Pflicht.
- bitte keine OT-Diskussionen.

Dann mal los:
X3 + X-Tension 0.73a
4x AA mit Wide Tent Filter.

Ein Terranischer Transporter


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. März 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Crysis, kein AA/AF, FOV ca. 20, Sinn & Zweck: die beeindruckenden Gesichter zeigen


----------



## potzblitz (11. März 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Frontlines:Fuel of War

Im Spiel alles auf hoch (Schatten mittel), im Treiber CCC 8.3 nichts geändert.

1280*960 

Was mich stört ist die Treppenbildung 

Hatte schon im Treiber AF/AA eingeschaltet ohne Wirkung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

X3 + X-Tension 0.73a
4x AA mit Wide Tent Filter.

1. ist noch ein Foto eines Terran Sleipnirs Transporter, ist der 'große' Transporter.
2. + 3. stammt von eines kleineren Terranischen Transporters (Loki)
Die Terranischen Schiffe sind im allgemeinen recht gut bewaffnet, damit sollt man sich nicht anlegen!
4. ist mein M1 gegen einen Shivan Dragon
5., 6. und 7. ist mein Piraten M1 (= Träger) aka Pirate Galleon gegen einen Khaak Zerstörer oder so.
die letzten 3: meine Galleone gegen eine Xenon/Terraformer Station.


----------



## y33H@ (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

1280*720 "high" no AA/AF - einfach InGame mit einer 8800Ultra aufgenommen


----------



## exxe (16. März 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

beben3 auf em aalchemy
einmal mit einmal ohne 8xRGFSAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn crysis landschaftsbilder erlaubt sind sollte das ja auch gehn


----------



## Monocus (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Silverfall mit vollen Details 8xS AA (1x2SS + 4x MS) und 12x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Klick für Originalgröße*


----------



## Bang0o (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Battlefield 2 | Maximale Details | 8x AA | NAW, PR 0.7, FH2


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

*PUSH* Will denn hier keine schicke Screenshots loswerden?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



Bang0o schrieb:


> Battlefield 2 | Maximale Details | 8x AA | NAW, PR 0.7, FH2



Was fürne Map/Mod is das?


----------



## Bang0o (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Was fürne Map/Mod is das?


AIX oder NAW, PR und FH2
Map: kein plan, Kashan Desert, kein plan
links: Allied Intent Xtended Homepage bzw Nations at War - Home
http://forgottenhope.bf1942files.com/index.php?flash=yes
Project Reality : Battlefield 2 Mod


----------



## holzkreuz (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Max Payne 2

1600x1200
4xFSAA
Damals auf einer Radeon 9700Pro


----------



## Ecle (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Oblivion + Shivering Isles
Diverse Mods
Unterschiedliche Settings (max. 8xSQAA)


----------



## RomeoJ (11. Juni 2008)

So habe eben auch mal welche gemacht...

Race Driver GRID

(1280x1024,75Hz,16xQSAA,VSync=An/bzw.Aus)


----------



## Bang0o (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

ich mag leute die es mögen autos zu schrotten und ich mag realistische schadensmodelle


----------



## klefreak (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

das Spiel:

DX BALL   (dx3 oder ähnlich)

hab das nach viel Zeit endlich durchgespielt 
wenn wer mehr Punkte schafft, dann bitte POSTEN 

ps: wenn man das durchspielt kann man seinen letzten Punktestand nicht in den Highscore eintragen sondern nur per Foto festhalten

lg Klemens

DX-Ball - download a free arcade game
(ich hoffe das das die gleiche Version ist, welche auch ich gespielt habe)


----------



## Ecle (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

So Nachschub ^^
NFS Most Wanted
Diverse Settings


----------



## Ecle (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Echt Schade nix los hier.
Marsch Marsch, Posten.
Dass der Thread nicht so geil wird wie im 3DCenter war klar, aber hier is ja garnix los 

Hier nochmal nen paar bessere Oblivion Shots
Ini-Tweak
4x4SSAA; 16xAF
1600x1200


----------



## potzblitz (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Hier haste welche  von Day of Defeaf: Source neue Beta Version

Auflösung ist 1680x1050 
4xMSAA
4xAnisotropisch Filterung
VS aktiv
Modell etc alles auf hoch


----------



## Bang0o (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

das k98 is ja viel zu sauber ^^


----------



## moonrail (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



Ecle schrieb:


> Ini-Tweak


Kannst du die Ini mal hochladen? Ich fummel da nicht so gerne drin rum, höchstens für "busewater(...)".


----------



## Ecle (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Also meine Ini ist ein bisl fehlerhaft. Das Wasser wird nämlich nicht dargestellt, ich habs nur gemacht um die Reichweite (extrem) zu erhöhen. Also eben nur für die Screenshots...
Ansonsten findest du hier ne Menge von Tweaks:
Ini Tweak Guide - World of Players


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle von Crysis - mit der Mster Config v2.35.


----------



## Bang0o (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stalker 1280x1024 ohne aa/af


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

So einer aus Bugfiled 2142 äh Battlefield 2142
Alle Einstellungen auf hoch mit 8x Teiber AA/AF und Transparenz AA auf Supersampling.


----------



## IDontLoveYou (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

EVE Online ohne AA... Geht nicht. xD

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein winziger Ausschnitt der Sternenkarte, denk so um die 1000 Systeme sieht man dort. Kann ja mal einer nachzählen. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier in Jita am Stargate nach Perimeter, muss wohl gerade was passiert sein... Noch nie so viel CONCORD auf einem Fleck gesehen.  Jita halt...


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

@Bang0o:

Wie zum Teufel hast du denn die Bilder gemacht?
Das ist definitiv nicht das normale STALKER!?

Ist das irgendwie ne Vorabversion oder so was? Oder ein MOD?


----------



## Bang0o (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> @Bang0o:
> 
> Wie zum Teufel hast du denn die Bilder gemacht?
> Das ist definitiv nicht das normale STALKER!?
> ...


die bilder hab ich mithilfe von xfire gemacht
stalker ist aktuelle version 1.0005 mit mod Oblivion Lost

hier ist noch eins von GTA San Andreas ohne aa/af



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *PUSH* Will denn hier keine schicke Screenshots loswerden?



Doch, ich hab noch ien paar gefunden.
Sind allerdings uralt.

Was ich dazu sagen kann:
Spellforce mit max. Super AA, 2 x1800er.

Das erste müsste das Finale fon Shadow of the Phoenix sein, die anderen beiden sind das Finale von The Order of Dawn.
SotP gabs übrigens NICHT als Computec Game, warum auch immer.
Order of Dawn war mal in 'ner PCG und das erste Update (Breath of Winter) mal in 'ner PCGH...


----------



## Bang0o (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

ich kann das bild net hochlöaden:


> *Fehler beim prüfen der hochgeladenen Daten:*
> 
> _Fehlermeldung:_
> Die zu prüfende Datei wurde nach dem Upload nicht gefunden.


deshalb wieder über pctfluxx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_unschuldige soldaten per lada niva ownen_


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

€dit:
Achso, das hier ist 'ne Terran Vallhalla gegen 'nen Xenon K.
Die Valhalla dürft so ziemlich das stärkste sein, was die Terraner haben und auch eins der stärksten Schiffe im Spiel, nur noch von den Sohnen Schiffen übertroffen, mit denen man ganze Flotten auslöschen kann.
Wohlgemerkt, mit einem Schiffchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (12. August 2008)

*Die schönsten Game-Images/Der Selfmade-Thread*

COD4 all max



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (12. August 2008)

*AW: Die schönsten Game-Images/Der Selfmade-Thread*

so solange noch kein mod was sagt mach ich hier ma weiter

FlatOut2 all max
ich finde das das spiel auch in ultimate carnage zeiten noch gut ausschaut


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (12. August 2008)

*AW: Die schönsten Game-Images/Der Selfmade-Thread*

*Mal einige HighRes-Varianten unverfälscht aus dem Contest:
**ArmA@ 1680x1050 - diverse Settings:

*


----------



## jay.gee (12. August 2008)

*AW: Die schönsten Game-Images/Der Selfmade-Thread*

*UT3@ 1680x1050 - diverse Settings: (Contest HighRes-Version)*


----------



## jay.gee (12. August 2008)

*AW: Die schönsten Game-Images/Der Selfmade-Thread*

*CM8@ 1680x1050 - diverse Settings: (Contest HighRes-Version)

*


----------



## jay.gee (12. August 2008)

*AW: Die schönsten Game-Images/Der Selfmade-Thread*

*Q4@ 1680x1050 - UQ-Mode - diverse Settings: (Contest HighRes-Version)*


----------



## jay.gee (12. August 2008)

*AW: Die schönsten Game-Images/Der Selfmade-Thread*

*BioShock@ 1680x1050 - diverse Settings: (Contest HighRes-Version)*


----------



## jay.gee (17. August 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

*ArmA@1680x1050 - diverse Settings:* _*This is a 5km sq. Map based on the small Iraqi Town of Avgani, it is located ca. 10 km north of Tall Afar*_


----------



## y33H@ (20. August 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

2.560x1.600 resized, Crysis mit _Rygels_ Textur-Mod 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## kays (23. August 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Ein schon etwas älteres aber wie ich finde tolles Spiel: Mafia
Einstellungen: 1280x1024 4xAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

So, hier mal ein Screen frisch von GTR Evolution.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (2. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

*ArmA@ 1680x1050 - diverse Settings:*


----------



## y33H@ (3. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

*CoD4* (1.680 x 1.050, 16x SSAA/16xAF, max. Details):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Medina (3. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

wow, sehr geiles Bild


----------



## Lee (4. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Mein ehemaliges Lieblingsspiel. Wers errät kriegt nen Keks 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UpZero (6. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Mahl ein bis´chen aus Crysis (Sandbox2)
Bild 1,3,4 & 5 -1280x1024 -sehr hoch-normahl
Bild 2 & 6 -1280x1024 -sehr hoch 2AA & 8AF mit Mster config & 
einem teil des Rygel Textur-Mod´s. 

Die Bilder hatten 7680x6144, haben aber gut beim rippen an Qualli verloren.

mfg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

*7680x6144*? 

Wie geht das denn bitte?


----------



## moddingfreaX (6. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



Lee schrieb:


> Mein ehemaliges Lieblingsspiel. Wers errät kriegt nen Keks
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich nicht wüsste, das es ein PC Spiel ist, hätte ich auf Zelda: Twilight Princess getippt!


----------



## UpZero (6. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> *7680x6144*?
> 
> Wie geht das denn bitte?


 

Hir 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/crysis/14073-high-resolution-screenshots-tutorial.html

Hab den multi von 1280x1024 x 6 genommen, geht je nach System aber
noch mehr.

mfg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Mh, also den Befehl "e_screenshot_height" kannte ich, aber bei mir hat er nie geklappt. 

Sollte ich nachher mal ausprobieren. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## UpZero (6. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Jo, hat schon´n guten Spassfaktor.

Ich muss mich aber korigieren die Mster config ist zwar instaliert, funst im Editor aber nicht.
Hab zwar keine wirgliche Ahnung von Grafikeinstellungen, Denke aber - das die Mster config für das Editer Verzeichnis umgeschrieben werden müste(vieleicht kann das Mster auch in seine nächste config mit einbeziehen).
Oder kennt jemand einen tweak (oder so) mit ähnlichen Grafikobtionen
für den Editor? 
Also wenn jemannd Ahnung davon hat, Bitte eine lösung zum besten geben (damit man die config auch im Editor geniesen kann).

Danke

mfg


----------



## Lee (6. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



> Zelda: Twilight Princess getippt!



An welche Stelle aus Twilight Princes hast du da gedacht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Parodius



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super R-Type
Müsste der letzte Endboss sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Call of Duty Modern Warfare

Alles auf High ohne AA/AF 1680x1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heartcell (24. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

@Stefan Payne
alter, da werden gefühle an früher wach 
R-Type, einfach geil^^


----------



## Fransen (24. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Und hier mal einer von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potman (24. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Arma editor:  hehe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Jetzt kommt ein richtiger böller, die meisten werdens nur als 'das mitm Heli und Jeep' in Erinnerung haben...



Spoiler



[highlight]Silkworm![/highlight]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (25. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Gabs das nicht auch auf dem Amiga? Irgendwo her kenn ich das.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



riedochs schrieb:


> Gabs das nicht auch auf dem Amiga? Irgendwo her kenn ich das.



das ist die Amiga Version 
Gabs aber auch für C64, das ist die, wo ich eigentlich kennen tue...
Grafisch scheint die Amiga Version die beste zu sein, mit großem Abstand.


----------



## Lee (25. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Lustiger Bug


----------



## kays (27. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



Lee schrieb:


> Lustiger Bug



Willkommen im Neon TrackMania


----------



## Lee (27. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Das Bild ist *nicht* bearbeitet

Da sah wirklich so aus

Manchmal auch in Grün, Rot, Blau und Schwarz-Weiß. Hatte schon alles


----------



## Ecle (27. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Grafikkarte zu stark übertaktet? Das war nämlich bei mir der Grund


----------



## CrashStyle (27. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Perfomance cfg von Mster.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (27. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



Ecle schrieb:


> Grafikkarte zu stark übertaktet? Das war nämlich bei mir der Grund



Grafikkarte lief @Stock

Das kommt auch nur in Trackmania und auch nur recht selten. Daher stufe ich das einfach mal als bug ein


----------



## DenniRauch (30. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Crysis Warhead dx9 alles auf Enthusiast 2xAA 1440x900

Crysis Warhead dx9 alles auf Enthusiast 2xAA 1440x900

Crysis Warhead dx9 alles auf Enthusiast 2xAA 1440x900

Crysis Mod Strange island dx10 alles auf high 2xAA 1440x900

Crysis Mod Strange island dx10 alles auf high 2xAA 1440x900

Crysis Mod Strange island dx10 alles auf high 2xAA 1440x900
der gute alte Prophet... drunk!

Crysis Mod Strange island dx10 alles auf high 8xAA 1440x900

*Bilder gelöscht, da zu groß*


----------



## Fransen (30. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

@DenniRauch
Kannst du bitte die Größe deiner Bilder limitieren.
-->>die max. breite der BIlder in Post's beträgt 900px...

Deine Bilder gefallen mir aber gut.


----------



## Honk53 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

bilder sind wirklich gut gelungen^^


----------



## DenniRauch (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

tut mir leid das die Pics so groß warn... hatte es net bemerkt 
kommt nicht wieder vor 

PS: Thx 4 gutfindenmeinerpics


----------



## d00mfreak (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Hier ein paar Screens aus Nexus (2004)


----------



## Katamaranoid (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

da ma n paar von mir .... dad spiel kennt ihr ja wohl alle


----------



## Grey (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

X³ Terran Conflict


----------



## G.Skill (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Counter Strike : Source    *duck-und-weg*

1440*900, alles auf Sehr Hoch/Hoch,16 Anisotro. Filterung
+ eigene "noch-Höher-als-Very High" Config  

(noch auf alter geForce 8200 onboard mit 256MB Ram)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS : das eine Bild mit dem CT trägt den liebevollen Titel : "Mit dem Kopf druch die Wand" xD


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

die cs bilder sind erstaunlich gut 
hätte niocht gedacht das da sogute schreens drin sind


----------



## G.Skill (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



[SdF]Lord schrieb:


> die cs bilder sind erstaunlich gut
> hätte niocht gedacht das da sogute schreens drin sind



Thx. Ja,man muss nur die richtigen Maps finden und ein bissl an der Config "tweaken",damit man auch Grafikeinstellungen aktiviert,die bei Sehr Hoch/Hoch trotzdem ausbleiben.
So machts auf jedenfall noch mehr Bock zu zoggen


----------



## kays (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



Grey schrieb:


> X³ Terran Conflict



Sehr geil, muss wohl X3 auch mal wieder rauskramen, wie macht ihr eigentlich die Screens ohne das die ganzen Instrumente angezeigt werden ?



G.Skill schrieb:


> Counter Strike : Source    *duck-und-weg*
> 
> 1440*900, alles auf Sehr Hoch/Hoch,16 Anisotro. Filterung
> + eigene "noch-Höher-als-Very High" Config   xD



Mit abstand die besten CS Screens die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, kommen da noch mehr ?

grüße


----------



## Honk53 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

wirklich gute cs sceens


----------



## Grey (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



kays schrieb:


> Sehr geil, muss wohl X3 auch mal wieder rauskramen, wie macht ihr eigentlich die Screens ohne das die ganzen Instrumente angezeigt werden ?



Danke. Hud kann man mit Shift+H ausblenden.


----------



## G.Skill (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Wenn euch die CS:S Screen so gefallen,ich denke mal morgen oder übermorgen werde ich ein paar neue Hochladen  solange kann ich euch leider nur meine Videos mit Screenshots und Vid bieten 

YouTube - The Myth of CounterStrike : Source

YouTube - CS:S Maps Ingame Scenes

YouTube - CS:S MAPS VOL 3

YouTube - Die schönsten CS:S Maps Reloaded

YouTube - Die schönsten CS:S Maps

Viel Spaß


----------



## kays (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



Grey schrieb:


> Danke. Hud kann man mit Shift+H ausblenden.



Dank dir für die Info



G.Skill schrieb:


> Wenn euch die CS:S Screen so gefallen,ich denke mal morgen oder übermorgen werde ich ein paar neue Hochladen  solange kann ich euch leider nur meine Videos mit Screenshots und Vid bieten
> 
> YouTube - The Myth of CounterStrike : Source
> 
> ...



Immer her damit

grüße kays


----------



## G.Skill (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

xD Ich hab eben Windoof neu aufgespielt,von daher habe ich die Screenshots afaik nich mehr,es sei denn,ich hab sie iwo anders gespeichert. Ich seh mal nach...
Falls nich,ich werde morgen CSS neu installieren,noch geile Maps raussuchen und dann fleißig Screenshots machen


----------



## kays (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Was ist denn das für ein Mod damit CSS so geil aus schaut ?

Bin echt hin und weg


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Screens aus Nexus (2004)


Das ist ein richtig geiles Spiel, hoffentlich gibts da 'ne Fortsetzung.

Vorallendingen weil man sich hier aufs wesentliche Beschrängt hat -> die Story.

PS: du hast die Angelwing gerad erst bekommen, oder?
Weil am Ende schaut sie etwas anders aus und ist böse schlagkräftig...


Grey schrieb:


> X³ Terran Conflict


Darfst du das überhaupt posten? 
Mein Exemplar ist leider noch nicht hier, kommt wohl erst nächste Woche


----------



## G.Skill (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



kays schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Mod damit CSS so geil aus schaut ?
> 
> Bin echt hin und weg



Ich hab n bisschen an der Config rumgebastelt,damit bekommt man Einstellungen frei,die man sonst nich einstellen kann,z.B die "Detail weite" also wie weit man zb Gras sieht,standart ist glaub ich 1000 oder so,aber auf 5000 gehts schon über die ganze Map.
Oder man verändert den LOD (Level of Details) damit sehen Bäume auf entfernung und all sowas vieeel echter aus,und die CT/T´s auch gleich.
Oder so kleine Sachen,wie zb. das man Zähne von den Models sieht und all so ein Kram.
Es waren eine Menge Befehle,aber es hat sich gelohnt. Natürlich sind die Maps an sich schon so schön,aber durch die Config veränderung werden sie gleich noch schöner.


----------



## kays (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Ich glaub da müssen wir uns mal Inrgendwann ausführlicher drüber unterhalten


----------



## G.Skill (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

zockst du auch CS:S ?
Falls ja,ich muss die Tage eh die Config neu schrieben,wenn du magst,sag ich dir dann bescheidt,und stelle sie gerne zum Download bereit. 

Ps.: Die Maps natürlich auch xD


----------



## d00mfreak (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist ein richtig geiles Spiel, hoffentlich gibts da 'ne Fortsetzung.


Nope, leider wirds mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit keine geben 



> Vorallendingen weil man sich hier aufs wesentliche Beschrängt hat -> die Story.
> 
> PS: du hast die Angelwing gerad erst bekommen, oder?
> Weil am Ende schaut sie etwas anders aus und ist böse schlagkräftig...



Die Story find ich auch ausgezeichnet. Leider hab ich noch nie noch nie das Ende gesehen, da ich in der letzten (vorletzten?) nicht weiterkam. Das wird mit dem jetzigen Anlauf nachgeholt


----------



## Grey (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Darfst du das überhaupt posten?
> Mein Exemplar ist leider noch nicht hier, kommt wohl erst nächste Woche



Jo, NDA gibt es nicht für mich... keine Ahnung, wieso jede zweite Fanseite sowas hat. 

Auf Nexus hab ich auch die ganze Zeit wieder Lust... konnte mich einst nicht so mit der Steuerung anfreunden, werde ich aber noch mal probieren. 

Und weil der Weltraum so schön ist, hier noch ein paar Homeworld 2 Bilder


----------



## kays (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



G.Skill schrieb:


> zockst du auch CS:S ?
> Falls ja,ich muss die Tage eh die Config neu schrieben,wenn du magst,sag ich dir dann bescheidt,und stelle sie gerne zum Download bereit.
> 
> Ps.: Die Maps natürlich auch xD




Ich habs irgendwo rumliegen, war mal ein Geschenk. Hat mir aber nie wirklich gefallen könnte sich aber jetzt ändern


----------



## d00mfreak (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



Grey schrieb:


> JUnd weil der Weltraum so schön ist, hier noch ein paar Homeworld 2 Bilder



Das Spiel gefiel mir auch nicht schlecht. Allerdings fand ich da das All immer etwas komisch, da der Himmel nicht selten wie ein normaler Tag wirkte


----------



## SupraMK-4 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Hy hier mal ein paar bilder von Crysis Warhead mit spezial config für die HD 4870. 
Viel spaß beim gucken


----------



## ThugAngel87 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

hab hier auch nochn paar pics im angebot


----------



## TBF_Avenger (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Hier  mal 2 aus IL2 1946:


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Ein paar Bilder aus Grid - mit allen Mods


----------



## OeffOeff (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

 BiA HH


----------



## DenniRauch (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

@OeffOeff

geiles pic oder geile mod oder whatever... RESPECT!


----------



## Honk53 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

die schafe sind geil ja xD


----------



## G.Skill (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Mal ein paar aus CoD 4  Ich liebe das Spiel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Ich glaube wir hatten hier noch keine TDUs^^
Hier mal mein gemodetes TDU mit neuen Starßentxturen un dem neuen Audi TT (geil was man alles im Netz findet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Ich liebe dieses Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## CeresPK (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Und noch welche diesmal mit "Nachtmod" habe ich aber wieder runtergeschmissen weils im Spiel selber sch*** ausschaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

@Cerespk91
Du hast nicht zufällig mal einen Link für mich, von der Page mit den Mod's.
-->>mich juckt es gerade in den Fingern den neuen TT zu fahren...


----------



## CeresPK (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

hie auf dieser Seite findest du auch noch nen paar andere.
Aber erstmal direkt zum TT (ich hoffe das ist der richtige Link)
der neue Überschreibt den alten (es gibt keine Leistungsteigerung, der Innenraum ist der gleiche, der Wagenschatten ist einfach nur eine Schwarze Pfütze und der Fahrer aber sonst ist das ding Top)

ßeta eruanno: Audi TT 3.2 Quattro [v0.4] - Test Drive Unlimited: Central


----------



## gouraud (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Dass Altair ziemlich beweglich ist, ist ja klar ... aber das Wände hoch klettern war noch nicht alles. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Guten Moment getroffen


----------



## Medina (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

sieht echt geil aus..Primaballerina^^


----------



## kays (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

@ Stefan Payne - Wo bleiben denn mal paar Screens von X3 TC ? Du zockst es ja schon paar Stündchen wenn ich richtig gelesen habe. 

grüße kays


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Call of Duty 4


----------



## Medina (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

 CoD 4 <3


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



kays schrieb:


> @ Stefan Payne - Wo bleiben denn mal paar Screens von X3 TC ? Du zockst es ja schon paar Stündchen wenn ich richtig gelesen habe.
> 
> grüße kays



Die sind Im X3 TC Sammelthread, aber hier nochmal ein paar neue:

Ein paar Shots meines Argon TM, der leider irgendwie 'abhanden' gekommen ist 
Inklusive der voll ausgestatteten Nova Raider...

Aber fangen wir mal mit einem Ausblick auf die Erde an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch was richtig geiles, ein M6, der manch einen M4 überholt (eigentlich die meisten)  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die sind Im X3 TC Sammelthread, aber hier nochmal ein paar neue



Wunderschön, in was für einer Auflösung zockst Du das Game 1024er alles auf max. ?
Grüße.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

1920x1200, Shader @ Max, Texturen @ Medium, bei Max hab ich starke ruckler/hänger.


----------



## y33H@ (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## xTc (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Yeah - das Game ist Kult! 

The Chronicles of Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay wenn ich mich recht erinner.


----------



## y33H@ (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

It isnt the fall that gets ya, it is the sudden stop at the bottom 

cYa


----------



## kays (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Schaut echt Hammer aus, ist aber leider irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen. Werd ich wohl nachhohlen müssen.

grüße


----------



## Jake Dunn (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Hier fehlt FC2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: Geht das nur mir so, oder mag das Forum generell keine Bilder aus ext. Quellen


----------



## y33H@ (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Das mag es nicht.

cYa


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

CoD4 Sniper Level


----------



## kays (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

@ burns, das 2te Bild ist hammer


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Far Cry 2 (Screenshotqualität leidet etwas)


----------



## kays (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Das erste Bild ist schön, in was für einer Auflösung spielst du denn ? 

gruß kays


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

1680x1050 und 2 x AA.


----------



## burns (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



kays schrieb:


> @ burns, das 2te Bild ist hammer



Thx 




Jake Dunn schrieb:


> Hier fehlt FC2



Na denn....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Und hier nochmal TDU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honk53 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Hier ich hab auch n Far Cry 2 Screen hab ich zufällig gefunden die goldene AK 47 musst ich gleich n screen von machen


----------



## Honk53 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

hier das Auto von mir und das von meinem Teamkollegen bei Grid


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Demo Underworld 
unsere Lara ^^


----------



## y33H@ (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

*James Bond 007 - Quantum of Solace*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

The Witcher E.E.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Underworld Demo


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

und ein you tube vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUN_uFuUcE0
http://www.amazon.com/favicon.ico


----------



## y33H@ (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Tomb Raider Anniversary


----------



## y33H@ (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Underworld


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

CoD 4


----------



## Ecle (8. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Paar Bioshock Screenys. 8xTSSAA 1680x1050 resized


----------



## Grey (8. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Left 4 Dead Demo


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Otas M6, X3 TC.
4x FSAA und 4°AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (15. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Tropico Gold ( Höchste Einstellungen empfohlen für 3DFX Voodo graka, der X1950Pro machts nichts aus )


----------



## Gast3737 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

ich suche ein kostenloses Screenshot-Tool den Namen hat mir schon mal jemand gesagt, habe ihn durch mein fortgeschrittenes Alter aber wieder vergessen...


----------



## CeresPK (16. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Fraps!
ist aber nur kostenlos ohne registrierung
und nimmt in der Unregistrierten Version nur im bmp Vormat Bilder auf, Videos gehen auch nur 30 sekunden und du hast ein Wasserzeichen drin


----------



## Gast3737 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

danke dir!


----------



## Fransen (17. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Eine Runde auf dem Nürburgring mit dem M3....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## f3rr1s (18. November 2008)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich suche ein kostenloses Screenshot-Tool den Namen hat mir schon mal jemand gesagt, habe ihn durch mein fortgeschrittenes Alter aber wieder vergessen...



Mit Xfire geht das auch die kann man auch dan sofort Uploaden auf sein Profile mit Link zum Verlinken


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. November 2008)

Call of Duty 5


----------



## kays (19. November 2008)

Nun will ich aber auch mal 

Blacksite Area 51


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. November 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Nun will ich aber auch mal
> 
> Blacksite Area 51



...das ist Area 51 *wow* das staubt bei mir im Regal ein gleich mal *saubermachen*^^
Grüße coole Screenshots

update:
...ahhh sorry Blacksite dachte Area51 ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. November 2008)

Mal was anderes. King's Bounty.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. November 2008)

Hier ein paar EVE Online Pics.

Das erste Bild (ist ned von mir) zeigt den Cap-Fight in E-O vor ein paar Wochen, das dürfte bis jetzt die größte Schlacht in EVE gewesen sein, pro Seite gabs ca 500 Piloten, und unser Gegner wurde richtig gedemütigt 

Die restlichen drei Bilder sind von unserer Fleet vom letzten Sonntag.


----------



## Elzoco (19. November 2008)

call of duty 5 (eng^^)
1280x1024 volle grafik
Gefroce 8800gt


----------



## Mahene (19. November 2008)

Left 4 Dead:
-grafisch alles bis zum Anschlag hochgesetzt


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. November 2008)

CoD5 
Grüße!


----------



## KingBen (19. November 2008)

hier Far Cry2 max settings Dx10 1280x1024 kein AA 16.1 AF
hoffe ich hab ne chance gegen eure hammer screenshots


----------



## lk23g5l657@trash-mail.com (19. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*GTA San Andreas *
_+ GTA Realsim Mod 2.0 by mav__
+ MEGA Converation Pack v2_

Nachdem ich heute zum ersten mal meine Mod veröffentlicht hab 
und sie sich scheins reger Beliebtheit erfreut, dachte ich mir ich macht 
doch mal hier mit. 

Interesse und Links? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...shots-der-pc-version-ab-3-12-auf-steam-3.html

Orginalbilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (19. November 2008)

Hier zwei meiner Lieblingsshot's aus Assassin's Creed.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingBen (19. November 2008)

Ein paar zombiemäßige Left4dead screenshots


----------



## Kone (19. November 2008)

so hier ein paar shots von mir

Guild Wars Nightfall (addon eye of north)
das meiner meinung nach, meist unterschätzt mmorpg momentan...
macht fun sieht grafisch besser aus als wow und hat insgesamt die bessere spielidee im bezug auf skilling und quest abarbeitung...
größter pluspunkt ist aber sicherlich 
>>KEINE MONATLICHEN KOSTEN<<


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. November 2008)

KingBen schrieb:


> Ein paar zombiemäßige Left4dead screenshots


...goil...*habenwill* *blutleck*, ...is ja schon lang bestellt 
hammer^^

Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. November 2008)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Left 4 Dead Uncut* cYa



...ja so stellt man sich auch Resident Evil vor ...geile Pics ^^ http://www.smiliemania.de/smilie132/00009045.gif 

CoD5 ...mit nem Flammenwerfer in die Palmen *geil*bruzel*

Güße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. November 2008)

...gesagt getan...
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. November 2008)

...nein das ist nicht Crysis...
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. November 2008)

Grüße!


----------



## Grey (20. November 2008)

Left 4 Dead


----------



## Flotter Geist (20. November 2008)

Left 4 Dead sieht mal nur geil aus


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. November 2008)

...hier mal ein CoD5 HDR-Versuch.. 

*1.Pic* OriginalScreenshot*
2.Pic* HDR (Prog: Photomatix Effect)

Grüße!


----------



## kays (21. November 2008)

Verbuggt ohne Ende: Blacksite Area 51 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. November 2008)

* Call of Duty 5 *​


----------



## Fransen (22. November 2008)

Some more Screenshot's of my Games...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kays (22. November 2008)

@ Fransen, sag mal aus welchem Spiel ist denn das letzte Bild ?


----------



## Fransen (22. November 2008)

kays schrieb:


> @ Fransen, sag mal aus welchem Spiel ist denn das letzte Bild ?



Das letzte Bild ist aus Armed Assault.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (22. November 2008)

2 Bilder aus Fallen Haven


----------



## y33H@ (23. November 2008)

*Left 4 Dead Uncut* - Surrealer Splatter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. November 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> ...hier mal ein CoD5 HDR-Versuch..
> 
> *1.Pic* OriginalScreenshot*
> 2.Pic* HDR (Prog: Photomatix Effect)
> ...



Bild 2 ist Kunst


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. November 2008)

...Call of Duty 5...
(weiter oben)...das *Auf dem Land* Bild gefällt mir... 
Grüße!


----------



## kays (23. November 2008)

Was hast du denn schon an Spielzeit hinter dir mit CoD ?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. November 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Was hast du denn schon an Spielzeit hinter dir mit CoD ?


hi,
...viel da ich mal in Ger mal in Eng spiele 
und Grafikeinstellungen teste ... 
Grüße!


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. November 2008)

Yesss, lara is back, better than ever 
Aus TR Underworld

Und dann noch das imho beste und erwachsenste Rollenspiel aller Zeiten, The Witcher

Alle Screens in 1680x1050 mit 8xAA und 16xAF


----------



## G.Skill (23. November 2008)

Ich hab da auch mal was aus CoD : World at War 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Das letzte gute Strategiespiel bevor der ganze Sci-Fi-Müll kam ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## kays (23. November 2008)

Alle Spielen sie CoD WaW nur ich net


----------



## f3rr1s (24. November 2008)

So ein par von mir :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G.Skill (24. November 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Alle Spielen sie CoD WaW nur ich net


Hihi,ich glaub ich aber ich hätte mir lieber Far Cry 2 kaufen sollen 
Ich mein iwi macht WaW ja auch Spaß,aber ich glaub an Far Cry hätt ich mehr Fun  Naja,Weihnachten naht xD


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. November 2008)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> 2 Bilder aus Fallen Haven


 

Läuft das auch unter Vista 32?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (24. November 2008)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Läuft das auch unter Vista 32?


Also unter XP ist es ja machbar ( siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...hlechteste-strategiespiel-aller-zeiten-9.html  ), dann sollte es eigentlich auch mit Vista funzen


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. November 2008)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Also unter XP ist es ja machbar ( siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...hlechteste-strategiespiel-aller-zeiten-9.html ), dann sollte es eigentlich auch mit Vista funzen


 

Werds gleich mal probieren


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. November 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Alle Spielen sie CoD WaW nur ich net




..hey, hey,... warum nicht?  

Schei*e freu ich mich auf Tomb Raider:Underworld und Left 4 Dead(UK) ^^
(ist morgen da)

Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. November 2008)

Call of Duty 5
Grüße!


----------



## kays (24. November 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> ..hey, hey,... warum nicht?



Ist mir einfach noch zu teuer, ich wart noch einen oder zwei Monate und kauf es dann für 10-15eus im Auktionshaus..... und bis es soweit ist genieße ich deine Screens noch 

grüße kays


----------



## Fransen (25. November 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild aus TDU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. November 2008)

*Left 4 Dead*

Grüße!​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. November 2008)

*Tomb Raider*

*Underworld*
cya
pics im Anhang original/hdr​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. November 2008)

Tomb Raider Underworld

Lara schwitzt 

Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. November 2008)

Tomb Raider Underworld
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. November 2008)

*Tomb Raider*: *Underworld*  
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. November 2008)

*Tomb Raider*
*Underworld* 
 
Grüße!​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. November 2008)

Original und HDR 
Grüße! 
update


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (28. November 2008)

Hier meine Screens aus Dead Space und Left4Dead, Far Cry 2 alles Max. Settings und 1280x1024 4xFSAA+TSSAA und 16:1AF


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. November 2008)

so schön ist Underworld 
Grüße!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2008)

Übrigens: Sehr geile Pics, Elfenlied


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. November 2008)

Ich hab hier Crysis mit der Mster.cfg


----------



## kays (28. November 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Übrigens: Sehr geile Pics, Elfenlied



Gell....Sag ich auch immer 

Ich werfe mal paar Frontlines Screenshots in die gesellige Runde





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. November 2008)

Grid mit meinem kleinen schnuckeligen Mustang. Bei dem Rennen ging's um die Wurst.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. November 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Übrigens: Sehr geile Pics, Elfenlied





kays schrieb:


> Gell....Sag ich auch immer


*Vielen Dank!!!* Und gleich Nachschlag... 

update Original + HDR ^^

Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. November 2008)

Pics vom Intro Tomb Raider Underworld
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. November 2008)

2 Tiere aus Tomb Raider Underworld
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. November 2008)

Tomb Raider Underworld  +Update 16.28 Uhr
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. November 2008)

Fahrzeug+Spinne Tomb Raider Underworld
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. November 2008)

Tomb Raider Underworld in HDR. 
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Dezember 2008)

*Tomb Raider Underworld*​


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (1. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *Tomb Raider Underworld*​


Wann ist hier eigentlich die auslosung und as gibst zu gewinnen thx schon mal im vorraus und echt geile screens entstanden besonders von Elfenlied respekt Gruß KingBen


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (1. Dezember 2008)

Hier extra für euch meine (bis jetzt) schönsten Dead Space Screenshots in 1280x1024 8xFSAA+TSSAA und 16:1 AF max Settings viel Spaß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2008)

KingBenTheNewest schrieb:


> Wann ist hier eigentlich die auslosung und as gibst zu gewinnen thx schon mal im vorraus und echt geile screens entstanden besonders von Elfenlied respekt Gruß KingBen



Auslosung? Das hier ist ein normaler Screenshot-Thread.

Die monatlichen Themen-COntests finden woanders statt.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Dezember 2008)

*Tomb Raider Underworld *​* xmas08-Lara*

*@KingBenTheNewest* 
klasse Pics,
das Game+Fallout3 kommen hoffentlich am Mittwoch.
Grüße!​


----------



## f3rr1s (2. Dezember 2008)

WoW mit 
AA: 8xS(Aufwert),TranspSS
AF: 16x
in Dalaran 
(aufm Screen irgendwie unscharf geworden -,-)

und Crysis Warhead hinterher mit 
AA: 8xSQ(Aufwert),TranspSS
AF: 16x
Leistung: Hochqual.


----------



## Fransen (2. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (2. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *Tomb Raider Underworld *​* xmas08-Lara*
> 
> *@KingBenTheNewest*
> klasse Pics,
> ...


Fallout 3 hab ich schon spiel ich aber erst so um weihnachten rum wenn ich mehr zeit dann poste ich auch ein paar schöne pics


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Dezember 2008)

KingBenTheNewest schrieb:


> Fallout 3 hab ich schon spiel ich aber erst so um weihnachten rum wenn ich mehr zeit dann poste ich auch ein paar schöne pics



..freu mich schon auf die Pics^^ Grüße!

...hier mal eine schöne Serie für Euch 

**Tomb Raider Underworld* 
Ich *liebe* das Game 
*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Dezember 2008)

...*freu*, Pinky:"narf" ^^
 ...Screenshots kommen... *!* 
,einen hab ich schon 
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Dezember 2008)

GTA 4 (pc)


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (5. Dezember 2008)

Noch ein paar Pics aus Gothic 3 
Götterdämmerung folgt


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (5. Dezember 2008)

Götterdämmerung ist so ein s***** dass es keine Pics von mir verdient leute kauft eich dieses Spiel auf keinen Fall hier noch ein paar schöne Pics von Oblivion werde mich jetz langsam an Fallout 3 setzen die schönsten screens kommen hier hoch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 
*Fallout 3*
*ver.UK 18*
Grüße!
*ps: hat Dead Space kein AA* ​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Dezember 2008)

*_ DEAD SPACE* *_
-->ver.UK 18<--
  
***Goiles* Game !* 

*Grüße!*
more pics soon.....^^​


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (5. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *_ DEAD SPACE* *_
> -->ver.UK 18<--
> 
> ***Goiles* Game !*
> ...


Vor dir liegen noch wunderschöne und abartig brutale 11 Kapitel in Dead Space viel Spaß!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (5. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> *Fallout 3*
> *ver.UK 18*
> Grüße!
> *ps: hat Dead Space kein AA* ​


Ah ja du hast die Geburt auch schon hinterdir was sagst du zum Spiel hab eben auch grad angefangen


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Dezember 2008)

Einmal ein uups 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ungeziefer in FALLOUT 3 

Settings : AA 4 samples, AF 15 samples

?attachmentid=49306&stc=1&d=1228511627


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. Dezember 2008)

*DEAD SPACE_
*Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. Dezember 2008)

KingBenTheNewest schrieb:


> Ah ja du hast die Geburt auch schon hinterdir was sagst du zum Spiel hab eben auch grad angefangen



..der10.Geburtstag war schön^^
mir gefällt es sehr gut, 3rd Person inkl.Ego *super*
*Fallout3 Best Game 2008 !*
Grüße!
--------------
PS:Nachschub Dead Space  
schade bei mir geht AA nicht 
nvidia180.84+nhancer+alles max


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube ich werde Fallout 3 erst mal auf Eis legen müssen denn ich habe erstmals GTA4 auf meiner ATI 4850 zum laufen gebracht Hier viele schöne Screens das Spiel ist so geil

*Bilder zu groß*


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. Dezember 2008)

*@KingBenTheNewest..cool ^^*
...ich bin weiterhin bei Dead Space
müsste mal Tomb Raider fertig spielen 
und mich mit nen paar Leuten in Fallout3 unterhalten
bzw wartet Left4Dead mit den Zombies 
und CoD W@W noch das Finale+MP...

*schwitz*

Grüße!
Verflucht jetzt noch GTA4 und mein Chip brennt durch *lol*
pics im Anhang


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. Dezember 2008)

Tomb Raider Underworld 
Grüße!

nvidia180.84
nhancer 2.4.2


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. Dezember 2008)

Tomb Raider Underworld 
Grüße!


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (7. Dezember 2008)

Grid, letzter Modstand


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. Dezember 2008)

*Tomb Raider
_Underworld 

_Ende 
*
Grüße!
_ElfenLied77
_
_15 Screenshots im Anhang_
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. Dezember 2008)

*_coming up next:
*
Grüße!
-Left4Dead
-Dead Space
-Fallout3
Screenshots uncut!

_Pics im Anhang_
​


----------



## darkKO (9. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein paar von meinem aktuellem Favorit...TimeShift
Settings

1280x1024 4xAA 8xAF, max. Detail


----------



## kays (10. Dezember 2008)

FFOW 

Moskau Innenstadt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. Dezember 2008)

gta4 alles max bis auf weitsicht die is auf 46


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Dezember 2008)

cod: world at war


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

hier noch mal einige heisse FALLOUT 3 shots, lassen wir's knallen 

extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=50495&stc=1&d=1229013565


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2008)

Sh3 




sh3


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. Dezember 2008)

_*_dead space#_*_
*Grüße!*

8 Pics im Anhang! FSK18 ​


----------



## Fransen (13. Dezember 2008)

911 GT2...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Z4M...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashOberbreit (14. Dezember 2008)

Prince of Persia
1680*1050
8x Anti-Aliasing
Texturen: Hoch (also Maximum)
Hochaufgelöste Texturen aktiviert
Breitbildformat aktiviert


----------



## Klutten (14. Dezember 2008)

Bilder bitte im Forum hochladen. Das hier ist ja schließlich ein Bilder-Thread und kein Link-Thread.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## CrashOberbreit (14. Dezember 2008)

Fixed


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*

Grüße!

Pics im Anhang!​


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Dezember 2008)

Elfenlied77

Dein Avatar sieht irgendwie nicht so aus als ob er in diese Fallout 3 Welt gehöre.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*

Grüße!

Pics im Anhang!​


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (14. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *_coming up next:
> *
> Grüße!
> -Left4Dead
> ...



Wieso steht bei dir immer UNCUT mit dabei ich hab auch die ganzen Games Uncut aber bei mir steht nie UNCUT dabei


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*

Grüße!

Pics im Anhang!

_@I am a O.C. Profi_
**Uncut* habe ich in die 3Pics eingefügt ^^*​


----------



## CeresPK (15. Dezember 2008)

Boa alles nur so ne neuen Spiele

da will ich mal nen wenig abwechslung in den Einheitsbrei Bringen.
Endlich habe Ich den GTR in TDU zum laufen bringen können (GTR ist von BasBas aus dem TDU-Central Forum)


----------



## CrashOberbreit (15. Dezember 2008)

Und wieder Prince of Persia (Review muss ja fertig werden).


----------



## Fransen (16. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*

XXL Grüße!
 _original_shots_small_jpeg *1*
Pics im Anhang!​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*

XXL Grüße!
 _original_shots_small_jpeg *2*
Pics im Anhang!​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*

XXL Grüße!
 _original_shots_small_jpeg *3*
Pics im Anhang!​


----------



## Vater (16. Dezember 2008)

mein baby


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Dezember 2008)

*Call of Duty - World at War* [1080p, 4x AAA/16:1 AF, AI-off, "sf_use_contrast 1"]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## benjasso (16. Dezember 2008)

Endlich auch mal ein paar von mir, Left 4 Dead, alles Max.


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen, hier noch mal einige FALLOUT3 screens, für mich DAS spiel des Jahres 2008 

MFG

extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=51779&stc=1&d=1229535730


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Dezember 2008)

Clear Sky


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Dezember 2008)

*Geiles Game, man denkt sich immer:
****"...wie geil sieht es denn hier aus..."
FALLOUT3*
*Game 2008*

XXL Grüße!
 _original_shots_small_jpeg *Pack 4*
Pics im Anhang!​


----------



## darkKO (19. Dezember 2008)

Und hier ein paar Left 4 Dead Screens von mir...


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Dezember 2008)

darkko

Einfach ekelhaft


----------



## Fransen (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag Crysis...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit
R8 (V10 TDI...) @GTR2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (19. Dezember 2008)

Wow der R8 sieht gut aus.
Aber was hier der Australische Modder Tool831 für TDU gezaubert hat ist einen Tick schöner finde ich
einmal hat er alleine einen LP560/4 Modell ins Spiel gebracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann wäre noch sein (ich glaube in zusammenarbeit mit BasBas) entstandenem GT-R Proto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*

XXL Grüße!
 _original_shots_small_jpeg *Pack 5*
Pics im Anhang!​


----------



## Fransen (20. Dezember 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Wow der R8 sieht gut aus.
> Aber was hier der Australische Modder Tool831 für TDU gezaubert hat ist einen Tick schöner finde ich
> einmal hat er alleine einen LP560/4 Modell ins Spiel gebracht:
> 
> ...



Hättest du zufällig einen Link zu den Mods??
Ich suche für TDU mal wieder was neues.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Dezember 2008)

Crysis Warhead: (1920x1200; 2xAA; "Enthusiast")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- mein Lieblingsbild! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## Fransen (20. Dezember 2008)

Kane&Lynch: Dead Men.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*

XXL Grüße!

_original_shots_small_jpeg *Pack 6*

nv181.00 + nhancer
Pics im Anhang!​


----------



## CeresPK (20. Dezember 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Hättest du zufällig einen Link zu den Mods??
> Ich suche für TDU mal wieder was neues.


hier der Thread von TDU-Central Forum
Released Tool831: Lamborghini LP560-4 & Lamborghini LP640 [v1.0] - Test Drive Unlimited: Central

und hier der Link zum Download von Filefront
Lamborghini_LP560-4_V1.1.rar - FileFront.com


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*

XXL Grüße!

_original_shots_small_jpeg *Pack 7*

 nv181.00 + nhancer
Pics im Anhang!​


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Dezember 2008)

GT4-Screens:

*350Z:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*A2:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Crossfire:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Escudo:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*R8:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Saleen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Impreza:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## Fransen (20. Dezember 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> hier der Thread von TDU-Central Forum
> Released Tool831: Lamborghini LP560-4 & Lamborghini LP640 [v1.0] - Test Drive Unlimited: Central
> 
> und hier der Link zum Download von Filefront
> Lamborghini_LP560-4_V1.1.rar - FileFront.com



THX.
->tolle Mod.

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (20. Dezember 2008)

@Fransen wir können uns ja mal auf Ohua treffen wen du magst 
André macht vlt auch mit (nach weihnachten)

*und hier mal neue Screens vom Lambo der natürlich auch mal Tanken muss *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*dannach kann man wieder viele Möbel einladen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*und weil das alles so anstrengt könnte man auch noch schnell was essen
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monocus (20. Dezember 2008)

Gothic 3 | tweaked INI | 1680x1050 resized | 16xAF | verschiedene AA-Modi (4x, 2x2SS, 3x3SS)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (20. Dezember 2008)

@Andre,

wie hast du Screens von einem PS2 Spiel hinbekommen?


----------



## moonrail (20. Dezember 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> @Andre,
> 
> wie hast du Screens von einem PS2 Spiel hinbekommen?


Es gibt in GT4 einen Foto-Modus. Einmal kannst du Bilder aus Wiederholungen machen, aus speziellen Foto-Fahrten oder an bestimmten Orten im Foto-Modus. Die Bilder können über USB oder auf die Memory Card gespeichert werden.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Dezember 2008)

Na, das würdest du gerne wissen, ja?! 

Okey, ich sags dir/euch:



Spoiler



GT4 unterstützt das Kopieren von den Bilddateien (*.JPG) in 1280x960 auf ein USB-Speichergerät.



Gruß,
André


----------



## Fransen (21. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir sind atm. "Racing-Days".

@Cerespk91
Nach Weihnachten bin ich dabei, ich muss dann nur noch mein Online Profil ein bisschen "hoch" zocken.


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Dezember 2008)

dies mal einige Fallout3 Nahkampfscreens 

MFG


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=52717&stc=1&d=1229882207


----------



## CeresPK (21. Dezember 2008)

so hier nochmal ein paar neue Bilder des LPs diese Zeitlose Eleganz einfach Traumhaft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier ein Clubtreffen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann mich dem auch nicht entziehen.....

*Stalker*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Crysis*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Crysis Warhead*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fallout 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## sniggerz (21. Dezember 2008)

Oblivion [HQ] mit 8x AA (Box) -> oooooooohne jegliche Mods
(man wird es kaum glauben, aber die hab ich noch nich installiert, was ich aber heute noch vor hab; ini mods nehm ich mir mit meinen kümmerlichen 2GB ram auf vista x64 enterprise sowieso erstmal nicht vor)


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*
*Grüße!*

Pics von *1920*1200* auf *900*563* verkleinert *schade*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal die Einstellungen,
nix besonderes,
nhancer-Einstellungen folgen.
1920*1200 60Hz
Grüße!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sniggerz (21. Dezember 2008)

TES IV: Oblivion @Max Details + 8AA (1280x960)

Das erste Bild ist ohne Texture-Mod, das zweite mit. Ich erkenne lediglich an dem Felsen links im Bild eine positive Änderung. Soll das die supertolle Änderung sein, oder hab ich womöglich etwas falsch gemacht?

mfg sniggerz


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (21. Dezember 2008)

Grid mit letztem Modstand: UltrahighV13final + EUV2  + Dargos


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*
*Grüße!*

Pics von *1920*1200* auf *900*563* verkleinert *schade*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*President Eden
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Dezember 2008)

Also irgendwann muss ich Fallout 3 doch mal anspielen - wow, das Game sieht einfach gut aus.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also irgendwann muss ich Fallout 3 doch mal anspielen - wow, das Game sieht einfach gut aus.




^^ stimmt, Du hast sehr viele Möglichkeiten und die Welt ist riesig.Für mich das Game von 2008.(EGO und 3rd Person *klasse*)
zb hab ich einen Mutanten als Freund *lol* (im Game)
der heist Fawkes Pic ist weiter oben...
Grüße!

ps hab mal noch den Presidenten Eden eingefügt, bei  *#298* permalink


----------



## CeresPK (22. Dezember 2008)

auch wenn es langsam nervt habe ich hier noch 2 wunderschöne Screens vom Lambo.
Und beim rumdüsen habe ich gleich nen Spielkammeraden gefunden der den Lambo genau so sieht wie ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Dezember 2008)

@Cerespk91
Was ist das für ein Game?
1a Grafik! 

...hier mal die "*Options Fallout 3*"...*pics im Anhang*!
Grüße!

update: +nhancer-Tool *pics im Anhang*!
update: +evga OC-Tool *pics im Anhang*!
update: +nvidia Einstellungen:Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Spiele Screenshot Thread (bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!)
update: +fallout3.ini leicht bearbeitet (für bessere Quali) PCGH - News: Fallout 3: Better graphics with ini Tuning - comparative screenshots


*update 28.12.2008*
Fallout 3 Tweak Guide 
NvidiaForcewareTweakGuide 
ATI_CatalystTweak Guide 
​-nvidia GTX280
-Treiber 181.00 *new*
-1920*1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*
*Grüße und Happy Xmas!*

Pics von *1920*1200* auf *900*563* verkleinert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

ich war schon auf level 17, habe jedoch noch mal von vorne angefangen, deshalb kommen wohl noch einige FALLOUT3 screens auf euch zu

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=52934&stc=1&d=1229943620



PS: postet doch bitte nur thumbnails, die übergrossen einbindungen nehmen einfach zu viel platz weg
mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich war schon auf level 17, habe jedoch noch mal von vorne angefangen, deshalb kommen wohl noch einige FALLOUT3 screens auf euch zu
> 
> mfg




Jaaaaa....immer her damit 
ps Glaube ich fang auch nochmal an ^^ 
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Dezember 2008)

*Call of Duty 5*
Grüße! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *FALLOUT3*
> 
> *Grüße und Happy Xmas!*​
> Pics von *1920*1200* auf *900*563* verkleinert
> ...


 

Boh ..... sieht das Hammer aus....

Ich glaub ich dreh auch mal an der quali.....

Ach so....meine Spielfigur läßt fragen, ob Deine Spielfigur heute abend schon was vorn hat.....

Man könnte sich ja auf der Promenade treffen und Romantisch im Sonnenuntergang Supermutanten killen.....

*duck und weg....*

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

und weiter gehts...natürlich mit Fallout3 

mfg


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53030&stc=1&d=1229954215


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (22. Dezember 2008)

@Elfenlied ich hab jetz Dead Space auf Unmöglich durchgezockt und einen hammer geilen Anzug bekommen 


*Edit by Mod: Bitte maximale Bildbreite beachten.*


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Dezember 2008)

I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> @Elfenlied ich hab jetz Dead Space auf Unmöglich durchgezockt und einen hammer geilen Anzug bekommen



hey ^^

 Goil 

...bei mir funktioniert aber die Kantenglättung in Dead Space nicht 
Grüße!


----------



## CeresPK (22. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> @Cerespk91
> Was ist das für ein Game?
> 1a Grafik!


man wird es kaum glauben aber das ist TDU


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Dezember 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> man wird es kaum glauben aber das ist TDU



Cool Danke kost ja nur noch nen15er
das 2er kommt 2010
werde es mir mit Mirrors Edge bestellen ^^
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Boh ..... sieht das Hammer aus....
> 
> Ich glaub ich dreh auch mal an der quali.....
> 
> ...



*rennhinterher*
Schöne Idee  
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*

*Grüße und Happy Xmas!*
hier mal ein Messer für die Gans ^^​ 
Pics von *1920*1200* auf *900*563* verkleinert 
...der Alien-Blaster ist cool​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (22. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> hey ^^
> 
> Goil
> 
> ...



Musst du im Treiber erzingen dann gehts Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*

*Grüße und Happy Xmas!*

Pics von *1920*1200* auf *900*563* verkleinert 

Game 2008 !

_*Hier der Gatling-Laser*_​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Dezember 2008)

Voll Retro: Alice, anno 2001




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich kanns nicht lassen....Fallout3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Soo....alles in vernüftiger Größe....

Hat ein moment gedauert, aber ich mußte noch den Weihnachtsbaum schmücken.....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3 mit HDR-Programm bearbeitet:*
*Grüße!* 


*1.*
_*Original-Pic:*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*HDR-Pic*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (23. Dezember 2008)

Dann bitte auch die Bildbreite anpassen  Das Forum bleibt nämlich sonst trotz deines guten Vorsatzes zerissen . Ich habe die Bilder mal in Links umgewandelt.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3 mit HDR-Programm bearbeitet:*
*Grüße!

2.*
_*Original-Pic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*__*HDR-Pic:*_
_*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Dezember 2008)

Fallout3, hier seht ihr den Mirelurk König und einen toten mutanten 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53362&stc=1&d=1230059816





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT3*

*Grüße und Happy Xmas!*
... let it snow*_radioactive snow*_ 
sing"Kat DeLuna - Run The Show remix"

Pics von *1920*1200* auf *900*563* verkleinert 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Dezember 2008)

*Clive Barker's Jericho*
*Grüße und Happy Xmas!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## darkKO (24. Dezember 2008)

Mal was ganz anderes...

Titan Quest...


@Elfenlied77

gute Jericho Screens...das erste erinnert mich ein irgendwie an Stargate...ich weiss net warum...


----------



## TommyAngelo (24. Dezember 2008)

Mal ein bisschen was von CoD 5:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: Wieso werden die Links angezeigt, obwohl ich die Bilder mit dem IMG-Tag eingebunden hab?


----------



## darkKO (24. Dezember 2008)

TommyAngelo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nachtrag: Wieso werden die Links angezeigt, obwohl ich die Bilder mit dem IMG-Tag eingebunden hab?




Du musst die Bilder hier im Forum als Anhang hochladen, dann funzt dat auch...


----------



## TommyAngelo (24. Dezember 2008)

Hab ichs doch gewusst, bin im Moment zu faul, aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Dezember 2008)

darkKO schrieb:


> @Elfenlied77
> 
> gute Jericho Screens...das erste erinnert mich ein irgendwie an Stargate...ich weiss net warum...



Danke!
Das war auch mein erster Eindruck ^^
Wusste garnicht das Jericho so eine geile Grafik hat.

Hier mal die Einstellungen:
nvidia Systemsteuerung alles auf Anwendungsgesteuert

*nhancer:*
AA,Kombiniert,8xS
Gamma Korrrektur
AF16x
Sync-Aus
Texturfilterung Hohe Qualy
Anti-Aliasing Kompatibilität: oxd02c4

*Grüße und Happy Xmas!*


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Dezember 2008)

* Fallout 3 *
*Zweiter Charakter/Avatar von ElfenLied77* 
*Grüße und Happy Xmas !* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Dezember 2008)

wie wär's denn zur Abwechslung mal mit screens von Fallout3 ? 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53628&stc=1&d=1230150722


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> wie wär's denn zur Abwechslung mal mit screens von Fallout3 ? mfg



 i like this Game ^^

*update !*

* Fallout 3 *
*Zweiter Charakter/Avatar von ElfenLied77* 
*Grüße und Happy Xmas !* 

...mit 16 Jahren links und mit 18 Jahren rechts...   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Ich freue mich schon auf mehr... ^^
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Dezember 2008)

* Fallout 3 *
*Zweiter Charakter*
*Grüße und Happy Xmas !* 

  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur Genial...

Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Fallout3*
> 
> Einfach nur Genial...
> Mfg​



*Hi, stimmt,
ich könnte Festplatten mit Screenshots füllen^^
Grüße!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *Hi, stimmt,
> ich könnte Festplatten mit Screenshots füllen^^
> Grüße!
> *



mir geht es auch so

mfg


----------



## G.Skill (25. Dezember 2008)

Na,welches Spiel ist des wohl ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die verkleinerung auf 900px mögen die Bilde aber nicht so xD


----------



## MB-present (25. Dezember 2008)

G.Skill schrieb:


> Na,welches Spiel ist des wohl ?



Ich würde sagen Far Cry 2 

mfg


----------



## G.Skill (25. Dezember 2008)

Woohoo Richtig  xD
Nene,ich war schon sehr erstaunt,dass das bei meinem Sys auf Ultrahoch bzw Hoch rennt,mit 2x AA auf 1440*900 (19" )

Das Spiel ist der Hammer,nach anfänglichen (komiches Wort) Schwierigkeiten wie z.Bsp : Absturz des Spiel + auf Desktop landen,läuft es jetz ohne Macken.

So,aber das soll ja kein OT werden hier also : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Dezember 2008)

* Fallout 3 *
*Zweiter Charakter*
*Grüße und Happy Xmas !* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Dezember 2008)

* Fallout 3 *
*Zweiter Charakter*
*Grüße und Happy Xmas !* 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## darkKO (25. Dezember 2008)

*LEGENDARY
max. Settings 1280x1024
*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Dezember 2008)

* Fallout 3 *
*Zweiter Charakter*
*Grüße und Happy Xmas !* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2008)

@ElfenLied77

Ich möchte jetzt nur noch Screens in dem Negligee sehen.....

*.....ich muss jetzt ganz dringend weg...*

Aber vorher noch....


*Fallout3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










​
​


----------



## darkKO (26. Dezember 2008)

Zockt ihr eigentlich nur Fallout 3 ???


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2008)

FALLOUT 3 weiter geht's

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54167&stc=1&d=1230324889


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2008)

muss 2 mal posten, es können nur maximal 15 bilder gleichzeitig hochgeladen werden  

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54182&stc=1&d=1230325045


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Dezember 2008)

update 23.30Uhr​


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> @ElfenLied77
> Ich möchte jetzt nur noch Screens in dem Negligee sehen.....



 vergiss nicht die Kälte ^^, das wird meinem Charakter nicht gefallen 
Grüße!



darkKO schrieb:


> Zockt ihr eigentlich nur Fallout 3 ???



 mit einem Wort: Ja!  Game 2008 !
Grüße!



e-freak1 schrieb:


> muss 2 mal posten, es können nur maximal 15 bilder gleichzeitig hochgeladen werden
> mfg



Die Ameisenkönigin hat Hammer Augen^^ was!?  
Goile Pics!
Grüße!

Stellt Euch vor wir könnten Online zocken 
Abends ins Pub tagsüber Zombies klatschen ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2008)

darkKO schrieb:


> Zockt ihr eigentlich nur Fallout 3 ???



Derzeit JA......es gibt so viel zu sehen und entdecken.....

Demnächst .... irgendwann....wenn ich so ziemlich alles gesehen habe....dann kommt ein anderes Game.....

DAS kann aber noch dauern.....

Mfg


----------



## darkKO (27. Dezember 2008)

...Na, dann gibts halt von mir noch etwas andere Kost...​ 
*Shadowgrounds Survivor
max Settings, 1280x1024, Physx enabled
*​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Dezember 2008)

Mal was anderes...

*Fallout3***




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## darkKO (27. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...



Und weils so schön war...

*Unreal Tournament 3
max. Settings, 1280x1024, PhysX enabled
*​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Dezember 2008)

Gut ich spiele auch was anderes...

*FarCry2

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## darkKO (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich geb mich geschlagen...

*Fallout 3*
*max Settings, ?x?

P.S.: Schaut mal HIER...
*​


----------



## darkKO (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 Screenshot Tread*

*und nocheinmal...
*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 Screenshot Tread*

eigentlich ne sehr gute idee, hab bis jetzt 320 Fallout3 screens geknipst , und möchte diese natürlich mit den Usern teilen, jedoch posten wir unsere screens meistens im screenshot-sammelthread und im Fallout3 Sammelthread, ich setze aber auch liebend gerne einige bilder hier rein

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54334&stc=1&d=1230373681


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. Dezember 2008)

_*Fallout 3*_

1920x1200
Graka-Einstellung:
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Spiele Screenshot Thread (bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!)

u.a. Bilder vom Intro

Grüße!


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 Screenshot Tread*

ich leg noch einige drauf, leider kann man nur 15 pics pro post hochladen 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54358&stc=1&d=1230377310


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Dezember 2008)

Fallout3, ich kann's einfach nicht lassen 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54473&stc=1&d=1230402589


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 Screenshot Tread*

bin ich denn der einzige hier, der sich die mühe macht ?

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54494&stc=1&d=1230403313


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Dezember 2008)

_*Fallout 3*_

+neue Waffe
+habe mir mal die Anzüge geborgt ^^ 

...1920x1200
...Graka-Einstellung:
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Spiele Screenshot Thread (bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!)

*Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

Fallout3, oh wie ist das schön 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54659&stc=1&d=1230458482


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Dezember 2008)

Was wohl ?????

*Fallout3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

ich muss mal was loswerden, Fallout3 ist jetzt schon in die Geschichte von pcgh eingegangen, das spiel mit den wohl meisten veröffentlichten screen's ever

MFG


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich muss mal was loswerden, Fallout3 ist jetzt schon in die Geschichte von pcgh eingegangen, das spiel mit den wohl meisten veröffentlichten screen's ever
> MFG



Jepp  

hier ein Desktop-Hintergrundbild von mir 
1920*1200 jpeg ca 1.5MB

Grüße!


----------



## CeresPK (28. Dezember 2008)

geil


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Dezember 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> geil


Der Desktophintergrund?
Danke Dir!

Die hier gefallen mir auch ^^
Grüße!

update 2 online --> im Anhang


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Jepp
> 
> hier ein Desktop-Hintergrundbild von mir
> 1920*1200 jpeg ca 1.5MB
> ...



sieht sehr gut aus, bringt mich auf eine idee

jetzt muss ich aber mal ein paar bilder loswerden, welches Spiel es wohl  ist?

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54819&stc=1&d=1230477771


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Dezember 2008)

_*Fallout 3*_


...Graka-Einstellung:
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Spiele Screenshot Thread (bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> sieht sehr gut aus, bringt mich auf eine idee
> mfg



Danke Dir 
Grüße!
_* UPDATE 20:10 Uhr

Fallout 3*_ 

...*1920x1200* 
*Desktop-Hintergrundbild*
*Grüße*!

...Pics im Anhang...​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Dezember 2008)

......schon wieder

*Fallout 3*

Mal was Kurioses....ne fliegende Todeskralle....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ......schon wieder
> Mal was Kurioses....ne fliegende Todeskralle....Mfg




--------------------------------------------------

Hier noch was für die Nacht 

...Zzzzzzz....bis gegen 11Hundert^^ Grüße!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Dezember 2008)

*--->*_*RACE Driver GRID*_--->

alles max + nhancer Tuning 
Intro + 1x InGame
Grüße!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Dezember 2008)

_*Fallout 3*_​ *...Graka-Einstellungen:
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Spiele Screenshot Thread (bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!)
Grüße!* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein paar screens aus Assassin´s Creed
Max Details 1600x1200, durch die balken aber 1280x1024, 16xAA u 16x AF über den Treiber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Dezember 2008)

ich brauche es nicht mehr zu erwähnen 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=55226&stc=1&d=1230566551


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Dezember 2008)

**re* 

_* Fallout 3 *_
​ *...Graka-Einstellungen:*
* Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Spiele Screenshot Thread (bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!)*
* 
Grüße!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Dezember 2008)

ich geb zur späten stunden noch mal einige Screenshot's zum besten, vielleicht kennt ihr das spiel ja : FALLOUT3 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=55402&stc=1&d=1230592409


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich geb zur späten stunden noch mal einige Screenshot's zum besten, vielleicht kennt ihr das spiel ja : FALLOUT3
> MFG



 meinst Du das hier vllt  
Grüße!



_* Fallout 3 *_​ ​*...Graka-Einstellungen:*
* Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Spiele Screenshot Thread (bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!)*​
Bei dem 1. geilen Pic fällt mir nur eins ein: 
*"Ein Freund, ein guter Freund..."* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. nettes Kinderzimmer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. einfach nur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

_*  Fallout 3 *_

_noch was für die Nacht ^^_

...*1920x1200* 

*Desktop-Hintergrundbild*
*
Grüße*!

Pic im Anhang ! 
-------------------------------------​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

_* Fallout 3 *_​
*...Graka-Einstellungen:*
Link Grafik-Optionen
* 
...war ein schönes Quest ^^
...Harold lebt^^

Grüße! 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT 3*
*Screenshots und 1 Desktop-Hintergrundbild 

ElfenLied77
Quest: *Trouble On The Homefront**
_*in 1920*1200*_ _*16:10*_

Link Grafik-Optionen
Grüße!


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Dezember 2008)

*@ ElfenLied77* : wie immer geiler Bilder


mann ich komm nicht mehr von dem spiel los, das V.A.T.S ist einfach genial

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=55780&stc=1&d=1230670217


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> *@ ElfenLied77* : wie immer geiler Bilder
> mann ich komm nicht mehr von dem spiel los, das V.A.T.S ist einfach genial
> mfg



na aber geile Bilder e-freak1 
es kommen noch die Pics vom Vault 87  *ichkriegdietürnichtzu*  Mini-Gun und Mini-Rock !!!
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT 3*
*Mega Screenshots upload 1/2
ElfenLied77
Quest: *Finding The Garden Of Eden**
_*in 1920*1200*_ _*16:10*_

Link Grafik-Optionen
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT 3*
*Mega Screenshots upload 2/2
ElfenLied77
Quest: *Finding The Garden Of Eden****
_*in 1920*1200*_ _*16:10*_

Link Grafik-Optionen
Grüße!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Dezember 2008)

@ ElfenLied77

Die Bilder von Oasis sind schon Geil....

Ich finde die Quest Oasis sowiso Klassen...Endlich mal Grün....

Mir ist jetzt wieder eingefallen woher ich Harold kenne....

In Fallout 2 gab es einen Ghul mit namen Harold, dem ein Baum aus dem Kopf wuchs....der hieß auch Harold....oder kurz gesagt, das ist der selbe Harold...

Wie geil ist das denn.....

Dogmeat gab es ja auch schon im 2. Teil.....die Paralelen zu den Vorgängern ist echt Klasse....

Der Overal von dem Vault-Bewohner in Paradiese Falls, ist der Overal von der Spielfigur in Fallout 2 ......

Mit dem hat man das Ödland auch ganz schön aufgräumt....deshalb haben die Raiders immer noch Angst vor Ihm....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT 3*
*Desktop-Hintergrundbild *
_*in 1920*1200*_ _*16:10

Pic im Anhang !

Grüße!

@*_Rosstaeuscher
leider habe ich Fallout 1 und 2 nicht gespielt ^^
Hast Du mal Screenshots von 1 und 2 ?
Grüße!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *FALLOUT 3*
> *Desktop-Hintergrundbild *
> _*in 1920*1200*_ _*16:10
> 
> ...




Stehen bei mir im Schrank....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sind von 1997 und 1998....muss mal schauen ob die auf Vista laufen....
Bin schon damals nicht von los gekommen....

Die letzten Screens für dieses Jahr....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr !


*Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Dezember 2008)

*FALLOUT 3*
*Screenshots *
_* in 1920*1200*_ _*16:10*_

_* Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu, so auch in Fallout 3 *_

*Auch ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr !*
Enter Code:

---&----#+§")&=?§&(§&--------
----_Übertragung für 2008 beendet_-----
---112*-ÖÄÜ"!$--------------üä

Code Richtig 

Grüße! Pics im Anhang!​


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Dezember 2008)

weiss nicht ob dies die letzten für dieses jahr sind, mal schauen, der tag ist ja noch lang  

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56119&stc=1&d=1230742283


----------



## potzblitz (31. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> weiss nicht ob dies die letzten für dieses jahr sind, mal schauen, der tag ist ja noch lang
> 
> mfg



Mal sehn 

Die ersten beiden sind aus BlackSite und die anderen aus Frontlines Fuel of War


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Dezember 2008)

so noch ein paar Fallout3 bilder, jetzt mach ich aber mal pause bis 2009

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56158&stc=1&d=1230759258


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2009)

*Happy New Year** ^^*

* FALLOUT 3* _*
Game 2008/2009 ^^*_

* Screenshots mit Bloomeffekt* 

* hier von meinem Haus* 
_* in 1920*1200*_ _*16:10*_ 
Link Grafik-Optionen
oder *neu* in meinem Album: Graka-Option Bilder
 
* Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues Jahr  

MFG


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56404&stc=1&d=1230838063


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr
> MFG




 Geiles Pic von Dir.....mini-Nuke 
Frohes neues^^
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (2. Januar 2009)

Darf ich mal anmerken, dass hier mitlerweile auch der allerletzte oldschool Gamer weiss wie Fallout 3 aussieht?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Darf ich mal anmerken, dass hier mitlerweile auch der allerletzte oldschool Gamer weiss wie Fallout 3 aussieht?



 ja klar, Danke Dir !

ps: Und damit wir es nicht vergessen habe ich noch ca 2.800 Screenshots also.... wird ein schönes 2009 
Weitere 1.500 werden folgen, wenn ich es zum 4.mal (durch)gespielt habe !

Aber: vllt haben einige den Unterschied zwischen HDR und Bloom nicht bemerkt,und...,und,und.....wer weis...^^
Da bin ich froh das wir hier im Screenshot-Thread sind.
Grüße!


----------



## CeresPK (2. Januar 2009)

hier mal TES IV

einmal meine bezaubernde Begleiterin Alba, und dann noch ein Schild mit dt. Schrift



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

Fallout 3 
hier meine neue Inneneinrichtung  
...na wer kennt die
..wenn nur die Zensur nicht wäre 
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Fallout 3
> hier meine neue Inneneinrichtung
> ...na wer kennt die
> ..wenn nur die Zensur nicht wäre
> Grüße!


 

Oh....

Da muss ich aufpassen, fals ich Dich besuchen sollte....

Wenn meine Figur ein Zimmer mit so einer Einrichtung sieht, dann hält Sie automatisch erst mal mit einem Fatman oder mit der Gattling Laser rein....und stellt dann Fragen....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

immer weiter.....

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56653&stc=1&d=1230911528


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Oh....
> 
> Da muss ich aufpassen, fals ich Dich besuchen sollte....
> 
> ...



*rofl* da versteck ich mich erstmal im Kühlschrank 
*Türzuzieh*lichtausist*arschabfrier* 

der Gattling ist echt klasse ^^

bist Du schon mit Fawks unterwegs gewesen??
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

Das ist meine Lieblings-Gun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!​


----------



## potzblitz (2. Januar 2009)

Hier mal wieder etwas anderes als Fallout 3, scheint ein geiles Spiel zu sein aber hier mal eine paar Bilder aus BF 2 Kubra Damm(ist ein Mod Names The Dam Flood) geflutet


----------



## potzblitz (2. Januar 2009)

Und noch ein paar aus Frontlines Fuel of War


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder etwas anderes als Fallout 3, scheint ein geiles Spiel zu sein aber hier mal eine paar Bilder aus BF 2 Kubra Damm(ist ein Mod Names The Dam Flood) geflutet



Geil 
Die Map(Kubra Damm) hab ich geliebt !!!
Und nu ist Sie voll mit Wasser,coole Idee.
Grüße!


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

da kommt einfach ne Bombenstimmung auf 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56828&stc=1&d=1230931943


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (2. Januar 2009)

tru 8X AA hohe details usw


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

*fallout3*

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56873&stc=1&d=1230934256


----------



## potzblitz (2. Januar 2009)

BlackSite alles auf Hoch 1920*1200 16AF ohne Kantenglättung (kann ich nicht anwählen)


----------



## willy (3. Januar 2009)

lohnt sich blacksite? wurd ja immer nur schlecht von geredet/getestet


----------



## CeresPK (3. Januar 2009)

Also grafisch sieht es schomal so aus ----->


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *rofl* da versteck ich mich erstmal im Kühlschrank
> *Türzuzieh*lichtausist*arschabfrier*
> 
> der Gattling ist echt klasse ^^
> ...






Mit Fawks bin ich in meiner ersten Runde unterwegs gewesen....der ist echt Nützlich....

Gleich noch am Anfang meiner 2. Runde hatte ein Raider die Gattling....habe Glück gehabt....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> lohnt sich blacksite? wurd ja immer nur schlecht von geredet/getestet




Also ich bin verwöhnt....

Mir hat Blacksite ganz gut gefallen....von der Grafik auch....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Januar 2009)

_*FALLOUT 3*_ mit nvidia *Beta-Treiber Geforce 185.20*  
Ambient Occlusion/High, High Qualität, 16AF,AA Kombi 8SQ
alles mit einer Geforce GTX 280 von Zotac (OC633 CoreClock)

Graka OC-Tool(nicht nur EVGA-Karten!!!) = EVGA Precision (v1.40) 
Advanced Control Panel and Profile Editor for nVidia cards= nHancer(v2.42)
 Bilder JPEG Qualität auf 85/100 mit IrfanView(v4.23) verkleinert

_* 
 in 1920*1200*_ - _*16:10 

3.Staffel 2.Avatar 


1.-----------------------2.-------3.------------------4.
...hmmmm.....*genau*..... Screenshots 


Grüße!
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Jake Dunn (3. Januar 2009)

Call of Duty WaW
CRYSIS Wars
XIII
Left4Dead

1920x1080 resized


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Januar 2009)

*Dead Space*: 15 Screenshots ^^
Einstellungen auf max aber  
kein AA  geht nicht trotz nHancer, 
bin mal durch die Foren gerannt, 
da gibt es aber nur Antworten wie:
"Grafik ist doch gut.. für was AA.."  *omg*neeDanke*
_Da könnte man auch sagen:Warum einen Farb-TV nutz doch die SW-Funktion_
Immerhin haben wir 2009 und nicht 1990.

Irgendwie nutzt Dead Space einen eigenen AA-Pfad.

AA: 16x,Gamma
AACompat: 45
AF: 16x
1920*1200

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Januar 2009)

*fallout3*

1920X1200 alles auf max bis zum anschlag

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=57128&stc=1&d=1230994594


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Januar 2009)

_*FALLOUT 3*_
_* Grüße!*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Januar 2009)

_*FALLOUT 3*_
_* Grüße!*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Januar 2009)

so hier mal wieder ein paar Grafikschmankerl meinerseits

Ich wundere mich immer wieder wie schön TDU immer noch ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Januar 2009)

_*FALLOUT 3*_
*Grüße*!_**_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich immer wieder wie schön TDU immer noch ist



Ich merke schon, noch nie GT5P in "echten" 1080p gezockt. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## CeresPK (4. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, noch nie GT5P in "echten" 1080p gezockt.
> 
> Gruß,
> André


also dagegen kann ja selbst GRID einpacken


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Januar 2009)

*FarCry 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Menthe (4. Januar 2009)

So mal welche von mir aus World in Conflict.

Maximale Details
2x AA


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

_*Teil 1 von 2*_
_*Fallout 3*_

*_Willkommen in*_

**The Underworld**






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen, hab gestern etwas zu heftig gefeiert, deshalb heute "nur" 2 Bildchen, morgen gehts weiter 

MFG


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

_*Teil 2 von 2*_
_*Fallout 3*_

*_Willkommen in*_

**The Underworld**






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

_*Teil 1 von 2*_
_*Fallout 3*_
nach The Underworld nun

 *_Willkommen in*_

**Rivet City**







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

_*Teil 2 von 2*_
_*Fallout 3*_
nach The Underworld nun

*_Willkommen in*_

**Rivet City**






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (4. Januar 2009)

*Battlefield 2 - Ghost Town 
*


----------



## potzblitz (4. Januar 2009)

*Battlefield 2 - Dragon Valley 

*alles auf Hoch und auf 1920*1200


----------



## potzblitz (5. Januar 2009)

*Dark Messiah Might and Magic
*alles auf höchster Stufe!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Januar 2009)

_*Fallout 3*_
*Mutanten Jagt*

Die Filme im Kino 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> _*Teil 2 von 2*_
> 
> _*Fallout 3*_
> nach The Underworld nun​
> ...


 
He,he....

Das sieht aus als ob er sich den Hammer selbst vor die Rübe gehauen hat....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> He,he....
> 
> Das sieht aus als ob er sich den Hammer selbst vor die Rübe gehauen hat....
> 
> ...




*rofl*ist ein echter Brüller* ....hast Recht

der sagt:" nein nicht ElfenLied, nicht ElfenLied..." und kloppt sich mit dem Hammer immer gegen die Rübe... 
Grüße!


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Januar 2009)

4xaa/16AF Mster Performance.cfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Januar 2009)

_*Fallout 3*_

*_Willkommen im*_

**Vault 108**

 Gary ? 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (6. Januar 2009)

So hier mal mein Beitrag zu

Rise Of The Argonauts

​


----------



## rabensang (6. Januar 2009)

Teil 2

Rise Of The Argonauts
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Januar 2009)

*FALLOUT3*

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=58578&stc=1&d=1231249532


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. Januar 2009)

_*Fallout 3
*_*Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*"..juhuuuu, Feierabend..." *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. Januar 2009)

_*Fallout 3
*_*Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Hammer Die Zweite...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## rabensang (7. Januar 2009)

So weiter gehts

Rise Of The Argonauts 


​


----------



## rabensang (7. Januar 2009)

lalala...

Rise Of The Argonauts ​


----------



## rabensang (7. Januar 2009)

und der Rest

Rise Of The Argonauts
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. Januar 2009)

_*Fallout 3*_

*_Willkommen im_*

**Vault 112**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Januar 2009)

*FALLOUT3*

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=58929&stc=1&d=1231324375


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Januar 2009)

weil's so schön ist...

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=58959&stc=1&d=1231326401


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Januar 2009)

und noch mal Fallout3, es nimmt kein Ende  

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=58976&stc=1&d=1231328159


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Januar 2009)

hier is ja gar nix los heute 

*FALLOUT3* 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=59166&stc=1&d=1231357266


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Januar 2009)

wow, ein thread für mich ganz allein 

warum nicht mal einige *FALLOUT3* screenshot's ?

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=59479&stc=1&d=1231434676


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Januar 2009)

schon 2 tage ist hier nix los , keine zeit zum trauern, es muss weitergehen 


*FALLOUT3*

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=59606&stc=1&d=1231449146


----------



## potzblitz (9. Januar 2009)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder aus *Frontlines Fuel of War*


----------



## potzblitz (9. Januar 2009)

... und damit du nicht so alleine bist, noch ein paar...


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> ... und damit du nicht so alleine bist, noch ein paar...



super es geht weiter, jetzt fühl ich mich mehr so allein 

gruss


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. Januar 2009)

_*Fallout 3
*_*re ^^ Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2009)

*FALLOUT3* 

was sonst ? 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=59918&stc=1&d=1231535457


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Januar 2009)

Ich kann Euch ja nicht alleine lassen....

@ElfenLied
Ich dachte schon Du bist Krank oder so, weil man ein paar Tage nichts von Dir gehört hat....

*Wie heißt das Spiel *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Xrais (10. Januar 2009)




----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Januar 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> Crysis Warhead 1280x1024 @max ,4xAA
> 
> http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3062/screenshot0016yz5.th.jpg http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3047/screenshot0017jy3.th.jpg http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/1142/screenshot0018sr4.th.jpg





Xrais schrieb:


> Crysis Warhead 1280x1024 @max ,4xAA
> 
> http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3062/screenshot0016yz5.th.jpg http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3047/screenshot0017jy3.th.jpg http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/1142/screenshot0018sr4.th.jpg
> 
> ...




Bitte Bilde direkt im Forum hochladen...

Mfg


----------



## Xrais (10. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Bitte Bilde direkt im Forum hochladen...
> 
> Mfg




sorry ,aber wie mache ich das den genau ?


----------



## GoZoU (10. Januar 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Bitte statt eines Doppelposts den Edit-Button wählen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Xrais (10. Januar 2009)

Danke schön

So nochmal 

Warhead 1280x1024 @max ,4xAA


----------



## ThoR65 (10. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir ein kleiner Beitrag:
Natürlich Fallout 3;


----------



## dzeri (10. Januar 2009)

1) Man sollte nicht in Fallout3 nicht jede Tuer aufmachen
2) "Cheater" in BF2 
3) In Fear Com. gehts wieder ab + zum Thema "Spiegelungen in Games"
4) Eigene Kreationen (BFV)


----------



## Xrais (10. Januar 2009)

So nochmal ne schicke Packung Crysis Warhead , die explosionen sehen sehr geil aus


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (10. Januar 2009)

*Clive Barker´s Jericho* - 8x AA - Alles High 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Januar 2009)

muaaaahahahahahaaaaa 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=60406&stc=1&d=1231616574


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch ja nicht alleine lassen....
> 
> @ElfenLied
> Ich dachte schon Du bist Krank oder so, weil man ein paar Tage nichts von Dir gehört hat....
> ...



@*Rosstaeuscher*
^^ nee..., Job  Urlaub ist beendet 

hmmmm...ist das fullhouse......äh...flatout.....
 *achsonaklar*...Fallout 3, kauf ich mir auch mal 

da ist man nicht mehr so fit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> muaaaahahahahahaaaaa
> 
> MFG



Da hat aber jemand Spaß...




ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> @*Rosstaeuscher*
> ^^ nee..., Job  Urlaub ist beendet
> 
> Grüße!



Urlaub ????

Was ist das   Kannst mir das mal erklären...

Kann ich danach Googeln...

Mfg


----------



## potzblitz (10. Januar 2009)

*Frontlines Fuel of War*


----------



## potzblitz (10. Januar 2009)

*Frontlines Fuel of War *

eine andere Map....


----------



## Puffer (10. Januar 2009)

TF2 kurz vorm Ableben.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Januar 2009)

Puffer schrieb:


> TF2 kurz vorm Ableben.



Was würde meine Mama dazu sagen 

"Ich sah es kommen..."

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3....gibt es noch andere Spiele ???*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## potzblitz (11. Januar 2009)

*Frontlines Fuel of War 


*


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Januar 2009)

wie heisst das game nochmal  

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=60975&stc=1&d=1231686937


----------



## potzblitz (11. Januar 2009)

*Day of Defeat*: *Source*

alles auf höchste Einstellung..


----------



## potzblitz (11. Januar 2009)

*Frontlines* *Fuel of War*


----------



## potzblitz (12. Januar 2009)

*Frontlines Fuel of War* 

Nachschlag...


----------



## potzblitz (12. Januar 2009)

*Frontlines Fuel of War 

*Nachschlag Nr.2


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> *Frontlines Fuel of War *
> 
> Nachschlag Nr.2


 
Schöne Screens...

Frontline sieht echt gut aus...

Mfg


----------



## Xrais (12. Januar 2009)

Und nochmal Warhead bilder , diesmal aus schmucken Höhlen


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Januar 2009)

mfg


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=61545&stc=1&d=1231785292


----------



## potzblitz (12. Januar 2009)

* Frontlines Fuel of War* 

*Map Boneyard

*habe jetzt mal AA/AF im Treiber eingestellt (Heft 02/09) und siehe da....​


----------



## potzblitz (12. Januar 2009)

*Frontlines Fuel of War

Map Sunder

*hab AA von 16 auf 8 gestellt, da es in der Auflösung bei Gefechte anfing zu ruckeln.

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Fallout 3 ...




Bist Du Sicher ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg​


----------



## potzblitz (13. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Bist Du Sicher ???
> 
> 
> Mfg​





*Frontlines Fuel of War

Map Wide Awake

*​


----------



## Xrais (13. Januar 2009)

So , nachdem ich die sidebar von vista gekillt habe läuft das game auch einwandfrei


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier nochmal mit Links zur Org. Auflösung.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Xrais (13. Januar 2009)

Also die bilder sind ja ma sehr geil


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also mich würd mal interessieren, wie man solche bilder macht ^^
das mit dem palmen auf der sandinsel sieht am besten aus


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Januar 2009)

Crysis starten und mit F12 Screenshots machen?


----------



## potzblitz (13. Januar 2009)

*Frontlines Fuel of War

**Map Strasse


*Die Map Strasse und Qual sind beides Schauplätze in zerbombte Großstädte, wobei bei Qual schweres Gerät zum Einsatz kommt.

​


----------



## Xrais (13. Januar 2009)

@ potzblitz

deine bilder sind ma wieder 

aber das zock is ma sowas von kaggggeeeee


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Crysis starten und mit F12 Screenshots machen?




Richtig!

oder nimmste FRAPS !

Grüße!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Januar 2009)

Mhh, ne, bei Crysis braucht man kein FRAPS für so etwas. Screenshotfunktion und FPS-Counter ist schon drin. Für Benchmarks und Videos brauchst du es natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Mhh, ne, bei Crysis braucht man kein FRAPS für so etwas. Screenshotfunktion und FPS-Counter ist schon drin. Für Benchmarks und Videos brauchst du es natürlich trotzdem.



...meine Worte ^^

ps: 1a Pics!
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. Januar 2009)

_*Fallout 3
*_
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Januar 2009)

ich hab jetz einfach mal sowas gemacht:
Einstellungen: 1600x1200. C16xQ; 16xAF, Details: Extrem Hoch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ich hab jetz einfach mal sowas gemacht:
> Einstellungen: 1600x1200. C16xQ; 16xAF, Details: Extrem Hoch



Hey...

Die sehen echt Geil aus....

Mfg


----------



## Xrais (13. Januar 2009)

So ich will ja auch zum thema weiter beitragen 
Man beachte das pic mit den übersinlichen Flug-Raider


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. Januar 2009)

Fallout 3

..hier mal .....weis auch nicht  
...ich hätte da aber eine Idee ^^
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Januar 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> So ich will ja auch zum thema weiter beitragen
> Man beachte das pic mit den übersinlichen Flug-Raider



Ooooohhhhh....

Ich dachte nur Todeskrallen können so was....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach mal bitte aus Deinen Screen Jpeg Bilder....nicht jeder hat eine DSL6000 Leitung.... und da können 1,5MB pro Bild sehr lange dauern....

Mfg


----------



## Honk53 (14. Januar 2009)

mein BMW bei nfs uc^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Januar 2009)

BMW = o.k.
NFS UC =


----------



## Honk53 (14. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> BMW = o.k.
> NFS UC =


ich finds gut


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Januar 2009)

Ich fand die Story theoretisch ja auch gut (von den Trailern), aber was im Endeffekt rauskam hat mich nicht überzeugt. Natürlich werden NFS-Spieler das mögen, aber z.B. bei Test Drive Unlimited bekommst du für 16km ein ultimatives Spiel.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Januar 2009)

*Stalker Clear Sky* [max. Details, DX10.1, 4x TMSAA, 16:1 AF, 2.560 x 1.600 resized]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Xrais (15. Januar 2009)

läuft clear sky bei den settings noch flüssig


----------



## Xrais (15. Januar 2009)

Ma wieder Warhead


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Januar 2009)

*@ Xrais*

Mit 2x X2 so rund 15 Fps in der Szene, teils aber auch über 20 Fps 

*@ <--@ndré-->*

Sry, auf dem Testsys war der falsche Acc aktiv :-/


----------



## Xrais (16. Januar 2009)

Crysis Warhead , 
diesmal aufer Hühnerfarm und in den Sümpfen


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Januar 2009)

*FALLOUT3* 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=62552&stc=1&d=1232134961


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Januar 2009)

Hab mir mal nen neuen virituellen Kollegen für Fallout 3 gebaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg  ​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## potzblitz (16. Januar 2009)

*Kane & Lynch: Dead Men* *&*

*THE CHRONICLES OF RIDDICK: ESCAPE FROM BUTCHER BAY *

alles auf hoch bzw. an, werde es jedoch nochmals im Treiber AA/AF aktivieren...

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. Januar 2009)

_...we ^^
_​ 
*Fallout 3*
alles max
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*
alles max
Grüße!

da freut man sich auf's We 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*
alles max
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Januar 2009)

Eine kleine Sammlung von mir - vom Ur-Crysis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß,
André


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Januar 2009)

schon wieder Fallout3, hört das spiel denn nie auf ? 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=62958&stc=1&d=1232213369


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Januar 2009)

einige hab ich noch 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=63013&stc=1&d=1232218572


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. Januar 2009)

noch mal n paar bilder von DMC4, wieder mit 1600x1200, Sehr hoch, 16xQCSAA, 16xAF


----------



## potzblitz (17. Januar 2009)

*the chronicles of riddick - escape from butcher bay


*​


----------



## Xrais (17. Januar 2009)

*Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl*


----------



## rabensang (17. Januar 2009)

Rise Of The Argonauts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xrais (17. Januar 2009)

Battlefield 2


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xrais (18. Januar 2009)

Ebenfalls


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grey (18. Januar 2009)

Mirror's Edge


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Januar 2009)

Left 4 Dead: 1680*1050, 4AA, 16:1 AF Griseleffekt aus (außer beim ersten Pic)


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grey (18. Januar 2009)

Mirror's Edge


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Januar 2009)

Mirror's Edge ....einfach Wunderschön 
Grüße!

@Grey Was hast Du für eine Graka + Optionen ?​


----------



## Grey (18. Januar 2009)

7800GT, maximale Details, 8xAF, kein Antialiasing, kein PhysX, 1280x1024 (bzw. 1280x720)


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

*goodbye Megaton*

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xrais (18. Januar 2009)

Hier ein bild fürs Posiealbum


----------



## Grey (18. Januar 2009)

Mirror's Edge ein letztes Mal für dieses Wochenende.


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Januar 2009)

*FALLOUT3* 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=63791&stc=1&d=1232308884


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blinded (19. Januar 2009)

Hey

poste ne par screens von dem ende bei assassins creed
gleich kommt noch mirrors edge 

achso mit welchem programm macht ihr screens?


fallout3 sieht ja mal nice aus glaube muss ich mal installieren habe ich hier so rumliegen


----------



## Grey (19. Januar 2009)

Mirror's Edge


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Januar 2009)

Ich bin offenbar doch nicht unsterblich [Left 4 Dead (dt.)]  ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... weil ich mich hier nicht dran gehalten habe?! [Riddick] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich bin offenbar doch nicht unsterblich [Left 4 Dead (dt.)]  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich schmeiss mich weg.....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (21. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*
1600*1200 - All High + teilweise neue Texturen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Race Driver GRID*
1440*900 und 1600*1200 - All High



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Januar 2009)

hab das game noch mal von vorne angefangen 

*FALLOUT 3 *

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=64488&stc=1&d=1232576441


----------



## potzblitz (21. Januar 2009)

*Frontlines Fuel of War
Mix 


*​


----------



## G.Skill (22. Januar 2009)

Mal ein bearbeiteter Screenshot aus Counter Strike - Source 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Januar 2009)

*_fallout_*3_*
*Grüße!***




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Januar 2009)

*Fallout3* 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=64829&stc=1&d=1232665412


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Januar 2009)

* Mirror's
Edge

 Grüße!


 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...more coming soon...*

​


----------



## holzkreuz (23. Januar 2009)

Einmal GTA 4 (1680x1050)

Und dann das schicke Max Payne 2 
Damals noch auf meiner Radeon 9700Pro mit 4xAA in 1600x1200
http://www.abload.de/thumb/maxpayne2ingameh6qp.jpg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Januar 2009)

*_STALKER_*
_*_    * clear sky
*_*
Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Januar 2009)

*Mirror's
Edge

_Intro_

 Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Januar 2009)

*Mirror's
Edge

_Training_
1/2

 Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Januar 2009)

*Mirror's*
* Edge*

* _Training_*
* 2/2*

* Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grey (23. Januar 2009)

Mirror's Edge


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

jetzt weiß ich was mich an der Grafik von ME stört und zwar das alles so Bunt ist


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Januar 2009)

*FALLOUT3* 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=64989&stc=1&d=1232721301


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Januar 2009)

*Mirror's*
* Edge*

* Grüße!



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Puffer (23. Januar 2009)

Mal was anderes:

*Trackmania United Forever*
*1680x1050 8xAA & 16AF ingame
Max. Details
*​


----------



## potzblitz (23. Januar 2009)

*Frontlines Fuel of War*​

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Januar 2009)

*Mirror's*
* Edge*

* Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

*Grüße!***




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

*Grüße!**

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Januar 2009)

*Da ich im Moment auch nur Fallout 3 spiele .....und bei Left 4 Dead den Offline Modus nicht in Gang bekommen.....*


*Fallout 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Grey (24. Januar 2009)

Mirror's Edge


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Januar 2009)

*FALLOUT3*

ein wahres Meisterwerk 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=65397&stc=1&d=1232815736


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Januar 2009)

*... *

*MFG*

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=65483&stc=1&d=1232833788*


----------



## AchtBit (24. Januar 2009)

GTA4 was sonst


----------



## potzblitz (24. Januar 2009)

*MS Flugsimulator X*




​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Januar 2009)

AchtBit schrieb:


> GTA4 was sonst




Cooles Auto 

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Januar 2009)

Mal was neues von mir....

*Left 4 Dead*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Januar 2009)

* F a r  C r y  2* 
_
*...war bei meiner 2ten Zotac GTX 280 dabei 
das Game macht ja richtig fun ^^*_
*und sieht gut aus...*

Q.max in 1920x1200

*Grüße!* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*@Rosstaeuscher*
...zum Thema mal was neues von mir ​


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Januar 2009)

*Left 4 Dead*

1680*1050
Alles Max, 4AA/16AF 
Griseleffekt off

UPDATE: Gore Shots entfernt
​


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Januar 2009)

Left 4 Dead #2

UPDATE: Gore Shots entfernt (Wegen Uncut Version)​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Januar 2009)

*STALKER 
clear sky*

*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dzeri (25. Januar 2009)

Stalker: Clear Sky

Hab die Blitze eingefangen!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Januar 2009)

@ElfenLied77: Spielst du die Spiele auch oder screenst du sie nur?

Sind einige sehr nett Bilder dabei.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Januar 2009)

*Left 4 Dead*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Spiel eignet sich wirklich für tolle Screens....Adrenalin Pur...

Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @ElfenLied77: Spielst du die Spiele auch oder screenst du sie nur?
> 
> Sind einige sehr nett Bilder dabei.



@ <--@ndré-->

Hi,
Vielen Dank für's Feedback

...ich muss(bzw möchte) die Games spielen um Screenshots oder Panoramabilder erstellen zu können 
..jetzt mit dem SLi-System macht es noch mehr fun 
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Januar 2009)

*F.E.A.R. 2 
Project Origin*
 
*_DEMO_*
*
Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Januar 2009)

*Call of Duty 5 
World @ War*

*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (26. Januar 2009)

*Alarmstufe Rot 3​**Japanisches Superviech*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *F.E.A.R. 2 *​
> *Project Origin**​
> 
> **_DEMO_*​​​
> *Grüße!*​


 
Das Spiel ist bereits bestellt 

Habe die anderen Teile auch....

Ich habe darauf hin mein Gamestar ABO gekündigt....
Warum ???

Nun, bei deren Test entscheidet scheinbar nur noch der Persöhnliche Geschmack........geben dem Spiel nur 81% ....

Siehe Stalker....73% Bewertung wegen einiger kleiner Bugs und fehlender Multicore Unterstützung.....die man ja bekannter Weise beheben konnte...

ABER dafür kriegt GTA4 satte 93% obwohl es auf fast allen ATI Systemen nicht lief und bis heute viele Spieler mit Ruckeln zu kämpfen haben trotz High End Systeme....gab nicht mal eine Kaufwarnung....das wurde von Gamestar als nicht so schlimm gesehen, im Gegenteil...man sollte es kaufen und auf einen Patch warten....HÄÄÄHHHH ???? Da hätte man sich dem Test vorläufig verweigern sollen "OHNE BEWERTUNG" und einen Nachtest machen...

Von Objektivität keine Spur....wie kann so ein Test Objektiv sein, wenn man ihn nur auf Geforce Systemen testen kann ??? ....einige andere Spiele hat es auch getroffen...Nichts gegen GTA4 .... aber es wird zunehmend mit zweierlei Maß gemessen....

Wenn das Spiel nicht High End Grafik und eine frei begehbare Welt hat, dann bekommt es bei Gamestar kaum noch 80%.....

Dazu kommen noch die Fadenscheinigen Begründungen für den GTX295 Test, den die nicht gemacht haben....

Na ja, das ABO hatte ich ja nur 8 Jahre....bin von PC Joker rüber gebracht worden, nachdem die Zeitschrift eingestellt wurde........PC Joker ABO hatte ich da schon 4 Jahre...

Ist ja auch egal....ich freue mich auf FEAR .....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Januar 2009)

*FALLOUT3 *​ 
mfg​ 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=66080&stc=1&d=1232976635​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Januar 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

F.E.A.R.
First Encounter Assault Recon
*Grüße!*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

Die "Maus" ist der absolute Hammer....

Die Screens aber auch...

Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten bis das Game erscheint.....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die "Maus" ist der absolute Hammer....
> 
> Die Screens aber auch...
> 
> ...




Hey,
geht mir genau so,
bei der Demo,Licht aus 5+1 auf laut und los gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Januar 2009)

Das geile an FEAR ist:

Du guckst links und rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

gehst mit Panik durch die Gänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

öffnest mit Angst jede Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bekommst nen Schock und ringst nach Luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Sound zerreist Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du rennst um Dein Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UPDATE 17:25 Uhr
...und wenn Du den nächsten Speicherpunkt erreicht hast freuste Dich auf ne Kippe ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Das geile an FEAR ist:
> 
> Du guckst links und rechts
> 
> ...


 



Wo hast Du die animierten Smileys denn her ???

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Januar 2009)

da ich atm nur F3 spiele, gibts auch nur F3 screen's 

MFG
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=66290&stc=1&d=1233007561


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Januar 2009)

*Left 4 Dead*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg​ ​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. Januar 2009)

_*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

F.E.A.R.*​ *First Encounter Assault Recon*
*Extraction Point*

*Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ _​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. Januar 2009)

*Fallout 3*

*Grüße!**

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grey (27. Januar 2009)

Left 4 Dead


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. Januar 2009)

Die sind doch nicht von dir Selber gemacht


----------



## Grey (27. Januar 2009)

Doch, klar. Warum nicht?


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Januar 2009)

*Fallout3*​
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=66638&stc=1&d=1233094535


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Januar 2009)

Mal was ganz anderes....

*Half Life 2 - Episode 2*

*1680x1050 alles High 
AF 16x / AA 16 xQ CSAA
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Januar 2009)

*1,2 GiByte VRAM und 2,6 GiByte RAM*  
Und nur 8 Fps ... ich brauch was schnelleres als die 280 

[Crysis Warhead, Rygel-Texturmod, 1.920 x 1.200, 32xS/16:1 HQ-AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa​


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

Ich würde euch ja gerne Screens von Uncharted präsentieren, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das anstellen soll.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich neben Japanischen Autos auch noch eine andere Art Autos richtig toll finde (nur mit den Unterschied das ich wohl nie solch ein Auto fahren werde)

Und zwar Latinos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alles scön verpackt in qualitativ hochwertige PNGs


----------



## jay.gee (28. Januar 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.@1680x1050 - diverse Settings - Resized:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (28. Januar 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.@1680x1050 - diverse Settings - Resized:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## jay.gee (28. Januar 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.@1680x1050 - diverse Settings - Resized:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*


----------



## jay.gee (28. Januar 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.@1680x1050 - diverse Settings - Resized:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

Tripple Post by Jay.gee 
sehr schöne Bilder hast du wieder gemacht echt Top gefallen mir gut
wenigstens mal was anderes als mmer nur Fallout3 
nein Elfenlied bitte nicht schlagen


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. Januar 2009)

Ja, der Abwechslung tut das sehr gut. Hier noch 3 Pics von mir. Das Letzte gefällt mir persönlich am besten.

Left 4 Dead 1680*1050, all max, 4AA/16AF, Grieseleffekt off und Helligkeit auf 2.4 (sieht viel geiler aus)


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Januar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Tripple Post by Jay.gee
> sehr schöne Bilder hast du wieder gemacht echt Top gefallen mir gut
> wenigstens mal was anderes als mmer nur Fallout3
> 
> nein Elfenlied bitte nicht schlagen



*@CeresPK*
...Fallout  wasn dasn ^^ ...Mirror's Edge ist angesagt 
(ich schlage nicht *_skalpellsuch* ) _
_ 
Wunderschöne Screenshots _!*
CeresPK / jay.gee*_ 


_


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Januar 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mirror's*
* Edge* 

* Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Januar 2009)

@Elfenlied
sehr schöne Bilder und danke für die Bewertung xD


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

@ElfenLied (ich nehme mir die Freiheit die "77" wegzulassen ):

Würdest du ME empfehlen? Weil ich wollte es mir eigentlich für die PS3 holen, aber a) ist 70€ noch etwas teuer und b) weiß ich nicht ob das Spiel nicht besser mit PC zu spielen ist.

Weil die Screens machen echt Laune. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @ElfenLied (ich nehme mir die Freiheit die "77" wegzulassen ):
> 
> Würdest du ME empfehlen? Weil ich wollte es mir eigentlich für die PS3 holen, aber a) ist 70€ noch etwas teuer und b) weiß ich nicht ob das Spiel nicht besser mit PC zu spielen ist.
> 
> ...




Hi <--@ndré--> 

Das ist schwierig...da ich Konsolen nicht mag und Dir nicht sagen kann ob es auf dem PC besser zu spielen ist.

Ich spiele seit über 15 Jahren auf dem PC, lege sehr viel Wert auf Neuerungen ...Mirror's Edge ist für mich ein Top-Game  und es macht richtig fun.

Habe auch gelesen das evtl Battlefield 3 sehr viel von Mirror's Edge ( Steuerungstechnisch etc ) übernehmen will.

Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Januar 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mirror's*
* Edge* 

* Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay.gee (28. Januar 2009)

Thx für die Blumen, Ladies.  Das gebe ich auch sehr gerne zurück. 


*Halo³ - Resized:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Januar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Tripple Post by Jay.gee
> sehr schöne Bilder hast du wieder gemacht echt Top gefallen mir gut
> wenigstens mal was anderes als mmer nur Fallout3
> nein Elfenlied bitte nicht schlagen





jay.gee schrieb:


> Thx für die Blumen, Ladies.  Das gebe ich auch sehr gerne zurück.




Hey Ihr zwei ....Müßt Ihr mich Foltern ??? 

Wenn ich eine bitte äußern dürfte....könnte Ihr Eure Screens nicht als Vorschau hochladen, statt Vollbild ???.....

Die Screen sehen Genial aus.... und ich würde gerne mehr davon sehen... obwohl es nicht Fallout ist....

Aber ich, und auch andere, habe nur DSL light....das dauert dann ewig bis die Seite geladen ist......







ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Farben von dem Game sind echt der Hammer....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Januar 2009)

*Huch !!!!

Ich habe mich vertan.....

Das ist nicht Fallout......*

*
Half Life 2 - Episode 2*

*1680x1050 maximal Settings*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2009)

@Rosstaeuscher das du nur DSL 300 hast will ich gerne berückschtigen aber trotzdem lade ich mal 3 Bilder als Vollbild hoch
so hier nochmal TDU
mein besonderer Dank geht dabei an die beiden TDU-Spieler _"Albators"_(Lamborghini Miura)
und _"Crazy-Zero"_(Audi RS4) die mir kurzerhand als Modells "dienen" mussten 

erstmal nur 3 Bilder im Vollbild und dann editiere ich noch weitere im Anhang in der Orginalgröße
*EDIT:
weitere Bilder wurden im Anhang hinzugefügt und vlt kommen noch 2 Stück die ich noch in diesen Post mit einbinde 
* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Januar 2009)

@ CeresPK

Danke  

Das weis ich zu schätzen....

So ein paar große sind nicht schlimm, aber wenn eine ganze Seite mit großen Bildern vollgepackt sind...dann dauert es fast 5 Minuten bis alles geladen ist....

Ach so ich habe *384 kb* nicht *300* .....ich bitte um Beachtung....

Mfg


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ach so ich habe *384 kb* nicht *300* .....ich bitte um Beachtung....
> 
> Mfg


OKi


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (29. Januar 2009)

CS:S  mit alles max

na an wenn denkt ihr wenn ihr diese haltung anschaut ?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Januar 2009)

@CeresPK: Och man, ich will wieder zocken. Was ist eigentlich mit dem TDU Carpack?
Will alle Audis fahren, denn Audi =


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2009)

den RS4 gibts seit den Patch 1.66 (also dem ersten und einzigem xD)


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Will alle Audis fahren, denn Audi =



@<--@ndré-->
...hab einen vorm Haus stehen 
--------------------------------------------------


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mirror's*
* Edge* 

* Grüße!

...und das alles nur von einem einzigen Raum...
(bis jetzt!)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Januar 2009)

*Perry Rhodan*
*The Adventure*
*
Intro*

Screenshots 1 / 2

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Januar 2009)

*Perry Rhodan*
*The Adventure*
*
Intro*

Screenshots 2 / 2

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Januar 2009)

*FALLOUT3*​http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=67391&stc=1&d=1233265285​


----------



## Grey (30. Januar 2009)

@CeresPK

edle TDU-Bilder auf der letzten Seite.

Left 4 Dead


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Januar 2009)

*Irgend etwas mache ich falsch.....

Das ist schon wieder kein Fallout....

****Half Life 2 - Episode 2*
*1608x1050 maximal Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Januar 2009)

*...weil es so schön war....*


*Half Life 2 - Episode 2*
*1680x1050 maximal Details

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Januar 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

1 von 2

* Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Januar 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
 2 von 2
* Grüße!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2009)

Grey schrieb:


> @CeresPK
> 
> edle TDU-Bilder auf der letzten Seite.


Danke schön freut mich wenn dir meine TDU Screens gefallen


----------



## Xrais (30. Januar 2009)

Warhead


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Januar 2009)

*FALLOUT3*

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=67671&stc=1&d=1233353575​


----------



## benjasso (30. Januar 2009)

Warum darf ich in meinen Alben eigentlich max 1600x1200 Pixel-Bilder haben? Hier gehen doch auch volle 1920x1200.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Januar 2009)

*Left 4 Dead*

*1680x1050 Maximal Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Februar 2009)

*Left 4 Dead*

*1680x1050 maximal Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Februar 2009)

und nochmal....


*Left 4 Dead*

*1680x1050 maximal Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## der Türke (1. Februar 2009)

Hier mal 2 Bilder aus CoD 4 der Typ ist Hängen geblieben der war schon tot aber der fällt nicht um


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Februar 2009)

*Half Life2 - Episode 2*

*1608x1050 maximal Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## dzeri (1. Februar 2009)

Supreme Snowboarding 1999 (DX7)
Im Jan. 2009 mit Vista64, 6GB RAM, 512MB Graka (OC) und DualCore Prozie und endlich laeufts fluessig mit max Details


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1 von 2
*
*Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2 von 2
*
*Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2009)

*Titan Quest - Immortal Throne*
[1.600 x 900, max. Details, 8xQ-TSSAA/16:1-HQ-AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa​


----------



## Fransen (2. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (2. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *1,2 GiByte VRAM und 2,6 GiByte RAM*
> Und nur 8 Fps ... ich brauch was schnelleres als die 280
> 
> [Crysis Warhead, Rygel-Texturmod, 1.920 x 1.200, 32xS/16:1 HQ-AF]
> ...


mit welchem progi hast du die anzeige oben in der ecke gemacht? also für den ram verbrauch usw


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2009)

Mit dem OSD des Rivatuners. Läuft bei mir immer mit.

cYa


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (3. Februar 2009)

Ich mach mal mit:
Sind alle in der Garrys Mod entstanden und in TDU


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Februar 2009)

Test Drive Unlimited 1680x1050 max Details

Porsche Carrera GT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weitere werden folgen
​


----------



## Nunuhainz (3. Februar 2009)

Warhead


----------



## Floletni (3. Februar 2009)

So hier mal ein Bild aus Silent Hunter 3 mit höchsten Einstellungen. (Ich habs nen bisschen zugeschnitten, wollte die Kommandozeile nicht mit drinne haben)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Februar 2009)

*FALLOUT3*

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=69119&stc=1&d=1233698337


----------



## G.Skill (3. Februar 2009)

Far Cry 2
 1440x900 4AA DX10 Maxed out 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Februar 2009)

*Titan Quest - Immortal Throne*
[1.600 x 900, max. Details, 16xS-TSSAA/16:1-HQ-AF]

Überfordert leider selbst die übertaktete GXT280 des öfteren, so wie hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa​


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (4. Februar 2009)

Die "Kommandozeile" bei Silent Hunter III kann man mit der Taste "entf" ausblenden. Alternativ kann man dann auch mal nen bisl AA dazunehmen oder auch mal die Auflösung über 1024x768 erhöhen


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. Februar 2009)

*Left 4 Dead

**1680*1050
Alles MAX
4AA/16:1AF
Griseleffekt aus
*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*

MFG


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=69329&stc=1&d=1233764690


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Februar 2009)

*FALLOUT3 *

Mfg


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=69448&stc=1&d=1233780824


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Februar 2009)

*FALLOUT3*

Immer weiter....

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=69789&stc=1&d=1233874244


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Februar 2009)

*FALLOUT3* 

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=69804&stc=1&d=1233874868


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Februar 2009)

*FALLOUT3* 

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=70025&stc=1&d=1233946952


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Februar 2009)

*Half Life2 - Episode 2*
*1680x1050 max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Jake Dunn (7. Februar 2009)

Burnout Paradise (alles max., 8xAA/16xAF)


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1 **von 3
*
*Grüße! 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2 **von 3
*
*Grüße! 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3 **von 3
*
*Grüße! 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Februar 2009)

Rcedriver GRID
1680x1050



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
1 von 88 ^^

Grüße! *
max.Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
2 von 88 ^^

Grüße! *
max.Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*3 von 88 ^^*
*
Grüße! *
max.Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

04 von 88*

*  Grüße! *
max.Details​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blinded (9. Februar 2009)

der thead ist einfach klasse gibt mir immer wieder tipps was ich als nächstes zocken könnte
also werde ich mal auch von mehreren games screens machen nur mit was?
fraps?


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Februar 2009)

*FALLOUT3 *

Mfg


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=71268&stc=1&d=1234185589


----------



## Blinded (9. Februar 2009)

http://teeworlds.com/images/twlogo.png
http://teeworlds.com/images/splashtee.png

Homepage: Teeworlds
Downloadlink: Teeworlds

http://teeworlds.com/images/screens/screenshot0077.png
http://teeworlds.com/images/screens/screenshot0011.png

so hier mal noch ne par screens von mir
werde noch welche mit sportmods editieren
echt nice game für zwischendurch 


EDIT:
ey warum werden die grafiken net angezeigt mein keyboard lernt gleich fliegen


----------



## Blinded (9. Februar 2009)

ups da ist etwas falsch gelaufen 
kann ne mod pls diesen post löschen 
und sry nochmal


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Februar 2009)

*FALLOUT3* 

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=71310&stc=1&d=1234187395


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

05 von 88*

*  Grüße! *
max.Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Grüße! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Februar 2009)

*FALLOUT3 *

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=71467&stc=1&d=1234198466


----------



## Blinded (9. Februar 2009)

Boh jetzt reicht es mal wieder mit fallout3


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Februar 2009)

Blinded schrieb:


> Boh jetzt reicht es mal wieder mit fallout3


 
muaaahaaaahahaaaaaaa, das ist doch erst der anfang 

so und nun bitte wieder :

*Spiele* *Screenshot* *Thread* *(bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!!!!!!!!!!!!) *

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=71570&stc=1&d=1234212038

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> muaaahaaaahahaaaaaaa, das ist doch erst der anfang
> 
> so und nun bitte wieder :
> 
> ...



@e-freak1
Recht haste *Grüße!* 
_ps.: bin bei Dead Space,CoD4/5,Mirror's Edge_ ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Grüße! *

_max Details,1920*1200_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## potzblitz (9. Februar 2009)

* Half-Life 2

Mod Rebellion
 

*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Februar 2009)

*FALLOUT3 *

atm fehlt's an den richtigen Gegnern, die Tenpenny Quest ist ein wenig langweilig, sobald ich einen FATMAN bekomme, wir der mal an einem Behemoth getestet

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=71791&stc=1&d=1234277208


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Februar 2009)

*FALLOUT3 *

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=71886&stc=1&d=1234291026


----------



## benjasso (10. Februar 2009)

Assassins Creed


----------



## benjasso (10. Februar 2009)

Assassins Creed

Teil 2​


----------



## benjasso (10. Februar 2009)

Assassins Creed​ Teil 3
(morgen dann mehr, 3fach-Post reicht ja auch)
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Grüße! *

_max Details,1920*1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_​


----------



## potzblitz (10. Februar 2009)

_*MS Flight Simulator X

Teil 1
Airbus A380, Boeing F/A18, Nimrod MRA4 ZJ518, Lockheed F-117 Stealth
 *_​


----------



## potzblitz (10. Februar 2009)

_*MS Flight Simulator X*_

_* Teil 2
Tupolev  Tu95MS "Bear" Atombomber


*_​


----------



## potzblitz (10. Februar 2009)

_*MS Flight Simulator X*_

_* Teil 3
Boeing 747-123 SCA Shuttle Carrier, Concorde Air France


*_​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[Demo-Version / 1.920 x 1.200 / Ultra High / 32xS-TSSAA / 16:1-HQ-AF]*

Mit 32xS-TSSAA praktisch unspielbar - und das ohne Texturmods usw. Mit 16xS-TSSAA aber konstant 60 Fps.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa​


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Februar 2009)

Endlich kommt nen bischen Abwechslung in den Thread, nicht immer nur Fallout 3


----------



## ElfenLied77 (11. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachts auf den Trailer gewartet 

Grüße! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Katamaranoid (11. Februar 2009)

hier mal ein screen von Mirrors Edge
Einstellungen: Alles auf max


----------



## potzblitz (11. Februar 2009)

_*MS Flight Simulator X*_​ 
_*Teil 4
Boeing Chinook HC2A, Antonov AN124-210



*_​


----------



## potzblitz (11. Februar 2009)

_*MS Flight Simulator X*_

_* Teil 5
Tupolev TU154-B2, Boeing 747-400
(Airport Hong Kong Int.)




*_​


----------



## benjasso (11. Februar 2009)

Assassins Creed

Teil 4
​


----------



## benjasso (11. Februar 2009)

Assassins Creed

Teil 5​


----------



## CptSam (11. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein paar screens von verschiedenen Spielen alle Details auf max. bei manchen mit max. AA und AF und Crysis Mstrcfg
ANNO 1701 Addon max. Details 16xAA
Assassins Creed Max. Details und Multisampling Stufe 3
Battlefield2 max. Details(im Grafiktreiber 16x Supersampling und 16AF
Battlefield Vietnam  alles auf max
F.E.A.R   sauerei alles auf max.      Need for Speed Most Wanted  alles auf max.           Tomb Raider Underworld alles auf max. und 16xAA    Jericho alles auf max.    CS:S alles max  und 6xAA
Far Cry 2 alles auf max. und 4xAA
Crysis Mstrfg und 4xAA 
(Auflösungen stehen ja unter den Screens)
MfG 
CptSam


----------



## potzblitz (11. Februar 2009)

_*MS Flight Simulator X*_

_* Teil 6
Space Shuttle Atlantis, B-52 Atombomber


*_​


----------



## potzblitz (12. Februar 2009)

_*Day of Defeat: Source

dod_colmar & donner
alles auf höchster Stufe


*_​


----------



## potzblitz (13. Februar 2009)

_*MS Flight Simulator X*_

_* Teil 7*_
_*Agusta Westland EH101 Acceleration Pack


*_​


----------



## VNSR (13. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/07ec8d9d28447d9b77a97a8899c93bcb402e5175.jpg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Februar 2009)

*So ich habe gerade mal eine Fallout3 Pause....

Deshalb mal was ganz neues.....*


*F.E.A.R. 2 - Projekt Orgin*
*1680x1050 max. Details*

*Deutsch Uncut*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Februar 2009)

*und nochmal....
*​*F.E.A.R. 2 - Projekt Orgin*
*1680x1050 max. Details*

*Deutsch Uncut*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## benjasso (13. Februar 2009)

Der Untertitel bei diesem Bild, ist aber sicher nicht auf die Person auf dem Bild bezogen, oder?


----------



## potzblitz (13. Februar 2009)

_*
Half Life 2*_

_*Mod *__*Age of Chivalry*_


​


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Februar 2009)

Crysis Wars (Enthusiast Settings)


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Februar 2009)

*Burnout Paradise
*
1680*1050, Max Details, 8AA, SSAO aus​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Februar 2009)

benjasso schrieb:


> Der Untertitel bei diesem Bild, ist aber sicher nicht auf die Person auf dem Bild bezogen, oder?






Ne....es betrifft diese Person.

Der Kommentar ist aber auf die Person im Fahrstuhl bezogen....

Ich habe die Untertitel mit an, da ich mit Kopfhörer spiele und die Sprachausgabe leider sehr leise ist....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Februar 2009)

*F.E.A.R. 2 - Projekt Orgin*
*1680x1050 max. Details*
*Deutsch - Uncut*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Grüße! *

_max Details,original in 1920*1200

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Grüße! *

_max Details,original in 1920*1200

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*--> ENDE <--*​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Februar 2009)

*F.E.A.R. 2 - Projekt Origin*
*1680x1050 max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2009)

*F.E.A.R. 2 - Projekt Origin
**1680x1050 max. Details

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## riedochs (16. Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Februar 2009)

Gore Shots sind nicht erlaubt!!!


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3​*
Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=74168&stc=1&d=1234811288


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Februar 2009)

*F.E.A.R. 2 - Projekt Origin*
*1680x1050 max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Jetzt geht´s rund mit dem jungen Hund.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2009)

Bitte keine Shots aus indizierten Shootern posten!

cYa


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Februar 2009)

Crysis
@ 1280*1024
Mster cfg 3.0
8*AA
HD 4870
all high


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Februar 2009)

*Burnout Paradise*
1680*1050, alles max, 8AA

*Crashe's und so*​


----------



## Monocus (18. Februar 2009)

*The Hunter*

_1680x1050
Max. Details
4x AA
16xAF_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3​*
Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=74922&stc=1&d=1234994889


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Februar 2009)

und noch mal 

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=74941&stc=1&d=1234995487


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *

*1 von 2*

_*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
nvidia Systemsteuerung:
AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, SLi-Leistung von nvidia empfohlen, Hohe Qualität*_,
_*inGame: alles auf max bzw on*_
_*Treiber:182.06*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *

*2 von 2*

_*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
nvidia Systemsteuerung:
AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, SLi-Leistung von nvidia empfohlen, Hohe Qualität*_,
_*inGame: alles auf max bzw on
*__*Treiber:182.06*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3​*
Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=75089&stc=1&d=1235054357


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *

_*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
nvidia Systemsteuerung:
AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, SLi-Leistung von nvidia empfohlen, Hohe Qualität*_,
_*inGame: alles auf max bzw on
Treiber:182.06

*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3​*
Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=75318&stc=1&d=1235081851


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3​*
immer weiter....

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=75339&stc=1&d=1235082543


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 

*3. Charakter* ^^

_*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
nvidia Systemsteuerung:
AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, 
SLi-Leistung von nvidia empfohlen, Hohe Qualität*_,
 _*inGame: alles auf max bzw on
Treiber:182.06*_
_IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Grüße!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1 von 2

* _*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
nvidia Systemsteuerung:
AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, 
SLi-Leistung von nvidia empfohlen, Hohe Qualität*_,
 _*inGame: alles auf max bzw on
nvidia Treiber: 182.06*_
_IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Grüße!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2 von 2

* _*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
nvidia Systemsteuerung:
AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, 
SLi-Leistung von nvidia empfohlen, Hohe Qualität*_,
 _*inGame: alles auf max bzw on
nvidia Treiber: 182.06*_
_IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkviruz (20. Februar 2009)

*Battlefield 2142*

1280x1024, 4x AA, alles auf hoch


immer wieder schön anzusehen wenn ein titan explodiert 

das andere bild iss vom booster-pack "northern strike"...sehr geile landschaft


----------



## VNSR (20. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein paar X3 Terran Conflict Screenshots von mir. 
1680x1050; max.Details; AA8x; AF8x

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7p4x-g-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7p4x-h-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7p4x-k-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7p4x-j-jpg.html 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7p4x-l-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7p4x-p-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7p4x-r-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7p4x-o-jpg.html

PS: Könnt ihr mal einem Anfänger wie mich verraten, wie ihr die Bilder immer so schön als Thumbnail anhängt? Ich benutze zum Hochladen eigene Bilder und Fotos kostenlos hochladen. Foto Upload ins online Fotoalbum auf unserem Webspace . In anderen Foren funzt es mit den Links, nur hier nicht.


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*​ 
Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=75616&stc=1&d=1235163725


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Februar 2009)

*Fallout**3*​
Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=75662&stc=1&d=1235164679


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Februar 2009)

*Fallout**3*​
Mfg 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=75699&stc=1&d=1235165410


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Februar 2009)

*F.E.A.R. 2 -Projekt Origin*
*1680x1050 max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Februar 2009)

*Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl*
[HiRes-BumpMaps + Parallax Occlusion Mapping / 1.680 x 1.050, 4x MSAA + 16:1-HQ-AF]

Man beachte den (Video-)speicherverbrauch ... ich will endlich ne gescheite 2GB-Karte *schnief*
Die Fps stimmen übrigens nicht, die Framerate bricht beim Shotten um 30-50% ein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Empire Total War (Demo)*
[1.920 x 1.200, 4x MSAA + 16:1-HQ-AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *


*
* _*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
nvidia Systemsteuerung:
AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, 
SLi-Leistung von nvidia empfohlen, Hohe Qualität*_,
 _*inGame: alles auf max bzw on
nvidia Treiber: 182.06*_
 _IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Happy carnival! *






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (21. Februar 2009)

Boa Mu***ibilder


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
nvidia Systemsteuerung:
AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, 
SLi-Leistung von nvidia empfohlen, Hohe Qualität*_,
 _*inGame: alles auf max bzw on
nvidia Treiber: 182.06*_
 _IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
nvidia Systemsteuerung:
AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, 
SLi-Leistung von nvidia empfohlen, Hohe Qualität*_,
 _*inGame: alles auf max bzw on
nvidia Treiber: 182.06*_
 _IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Februar 2009)

*Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl*
[HiRes-BumpMaps + Parallax Occlusion Mapping / 1.920 x 1.080, 4x T-SSAA + 16:1-HQ-AF / resized]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa​


----------



## Grey (22. Februar 2009)

Homeworld 2 Vanilla/TPOF, 1600x1200, 8xSAA, 8xAF


----------



## Grey (22. Februar 2009)

Homeworld 2 Vanilla/TPOF, 1600x1200, 8xSAA, 8xAF


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Februar 2009)

*Cellfactor Revolutions*
[1.920 x 1.080, 16:1-HQ-AF, max. Details, resized]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Starship Troopers*
[1.600 x 900, 4x TSSAA/16:1-HQ-AF, max. Details, resized]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




cYa
​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Februar 2009)

*F.E.A.R. 2 - Projekt Origin*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
nvidia Systemsteuerung:
AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, 
SLi-Leistung von nvidia empfohlen, Hohe Qualität*_,
 _*inGame: alles auf max bzw on
nvidia Treiber: 182.06*_
 _IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ---------------------
_*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10*_
_* nvidia Systemsteuerung:*_
_* AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, *_
_* SLi-Leistung von nvidia empfohlen, Hohe Qualität*_,
_*inGame: alles auf max bzw on*_
_* nvidia Treiber: 182.06*_
_IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt_​_-------------------------------------------------

_*Screenshots: Original + leichter HDR Effect mit Hdr-Tool 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (23. Februar 2009)

*GTR Evolution*


(1280x1024px / max. Details / 8x AF: 16xAA ( kombiniert ((NHancer)))​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1 von 4*
*
Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------
*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 nvidia Treiber: 182.06
IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt*​_-------------------------------------------------_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2 von 4*
*
Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------
*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 nvidia Treiber: 182.06
IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​_-------------------------------------------------

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3 von 4*
*
Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------
*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 nvidia Treiber: 182.06
IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​_-------------------------------------------------

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
4 von 4

Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------
*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 nvidia Treiber: 182.06
IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​_-------------------------------------------------

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*​Mfg


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=76989&stc=1&d=1235427798​
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Februar 2009)

und noch mal 

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=77019&stc=1&d=1235428956


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (24. Februar 2009)

*Call of Duty 5 "World at War"


1280x1024px/ 4x anisotrope Filterung/ max. Details 


*​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Februar 2009)

*TES4 Oblivion samt Mods*
[1.920 x 1.200, 8xQ-TSSAA/16:1-HQ-AF, resized]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa​


----------



## boss3D (24. Februar 2009)

*Hellgate for the win ...*

Neben The Witcher wohl das geilste Action-RPG und auf einem potenten System sieht die DX10 Version sehr gut aus.  

[1680 x 1050, max. inGame Settings, DX10, 8x AA, 16x AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D​


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*

Level 25 und es nimmt kein Ende....

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=77484&stc=1&d=1235515019


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Februar 2009)

immer weiter....


Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=77504&stc=1&d=1235515805


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*​Mfg​ 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=77772&stc=1&d=1235598596​


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3​*
Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=77790&stc=1&d=1235600009


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*​
Mfg


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=77997&stc=1&d=1235657208​


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*​
Mfg


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=78016&stc=1&d=1235657904

​


----------



## CptSam (26. Februar 2009)

Crysis Mstr. Cfg. und 16xQAA


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*​Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=78127&stc=1&d=1235676829​


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*​
Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=78235&stc=1&d=1235686918​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
1 von 3

Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------------
*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 nvidia Treiber: 182.06
IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​_-------------------------------------------------_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

2 von 3*
*
Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------------
*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 nvidia Treiber: 182.06
IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​_-------------------------------------------------_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
3 von 3*
*
Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------------
*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 nvidia Treiber: 182.06
IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​_-------------------------------------------------_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*
*zu Besuch in "Raven Rock" *​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*​ 
*unterwegs mit Kumpel "Fawkes"*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## benjasso (28. Februar 2009)

*Mirror's Edge
*​ 
So, hier mal meine "Aufzugsammlung".


----------



## Grey (28. Februar 2009)

Homeworld 2


----------



## potzblitz (28. Februar 2009)

_*
Star Trek LEGACY

1920x1200 / alles auf sehr hoch


*_​


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Februar 2009)

*Fallout3*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. März 2009)

*TES4 Oblivion mit x Mods*
[1.920 x 1.200, 4xQ-TSSAA/16:1-HQ-AF, resized]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa​


----------



## CeresPK (1. März 2009)

Ich finde es irgendwie beeindruckend wie gut Oblivion doch noch aussieht 
(das liegt nicht zuletzt an der großen Modder-Community )


----------



## gamecop95 (1. März 2009)

So,
hier wären also:

Fifa 08




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Empire Earth



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und als krönender abschluss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PAC-MAN *

(alles ohne FSAA und AA)

warum werden die Bilder verkleinert??

mfg gamecop95


----------



## K-putt (1. März 2009)

Fear 2
Gta 4
Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------
*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 nvidia Treiber: 182.06
 IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​_-------------------------------------------------

__*... feed Scruffy ^^*_
_
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (1. März 2009)

*NfS Pro Street
*[1680 x 1050, 8x AA, 16x AF, max. inGame Settings]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------
*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 nvidia Treiber: 182.06
 IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​_-------------------------------------------------

*Hier mal was für Lüfter-Freaks ^^*__

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## |seluso| (1. März 2009)

*F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origin*
1680x1050 - alles max. 

*Hardware:*
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 @ 3440,2 MHz
Gigabyte GA P35 DS3 Rev. 2.0 Bios F12
nVidia GeForce 8800GTX
OCZ 2GB 800 MHz @ 860 MHz 

Ist noch relativ am Anfang, im Krankenhaus. Wenn es eine zu hohe Gewaltdarstellung ist, sagt mir bescheid, ich nehme es raus. Es ist die Cut-Version!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------
*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 nvidia Treiber: 182.06
 IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​_-------------------------------------------------

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------
*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 nvidia Treiber: 182.06
 IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​_-------------------------------------------------

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MBTcommander (1. März 2009)

Meine besten Crysis Screens:


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (2. März 2009)

*Battlefield 2

*1280x1024px / 8x AA / max Detail's

​


----------



## rocco78 (2. März 2009)

HL2 mit Cinematic Mod 9.5 1280x1024     im Spiel alles an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. März 2009)

*Fallout3*​ 
Mfg​ 


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. März 2009)

*Fallout3*​ 
Mfg​


----------



## Menthe (2. März 2009)

So hier mal n paar Screenshots von H.A.W.K.Z auf 1280x1024 mit 2xAA und sonst alles auf Hoch. Ich find des Spiel echt richtig gut


----------



## HardStylE (3. März 2009)

Spiel: GTA IV
Einstellungen: 1680x1050 alles auf Hoch + nen Tweak für Tiefenunschärfe 4xAA Edge Detection (12x)
http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/8148/gta4inseinerpracht.jpg


----------



## |seluso| (3. März 2009)

*Sacred 2*
1680x1050 - alles max.

*Hardware:*
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 @ 3440,2 MHz
Gigabyte GA P35 DS3 Rev. 2.0 Bios F12
nVidia GeForce 8800GTX
OCZ 2GB 800 MHz @ 430 MHz 

Bilder für's hochladen kleiner gemacht


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. März 2009)

*Fallout3*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (3. März 2009)

*Mirrors Edge

1280x1024px/ Hohe Details / PhysX off

Mein System:

Intel Pentium 4 640 @3.8Ghz
2x 1024Mb DDR2 667 Corsair
2x 1024Mb DDR2 667 Nanya
MSI 915P Neo2 Platinum
ASUS EN9600GT 512


*​


----------



## ihfm (3. März 2009)

*Fischen in Forochel*

Aus Herr der Ringe Online, Fischen in Forochel.

1680x1050, alle Einstellungen auf sehr hoch, 8xFSAA


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. März 2009)

*Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway*

*1680*1050, alles MAX

*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. März 2009)

*Fallout3*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## potzblitz (4. März 2009)

*Tom Clancy's HAWX*​ 
1680x1050 alles auf hoch AA 8x / AF 16x im Treiber

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. März 2009)

*Fallout3*​Mfg​


----------



## |seluso| (4. März 2009)

*Call of Duty 5: World at War Multiplayer*
1680x1050 - alles max.

*Hardware:*
Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 @ 3440,2 MHz
Gigabyte GA P35 DS3 Rev. 2.0 Bios F12
nVidia GeForce 8800GTX
OCZ 2GB 800 MHz @ 860 MHz


----------



## potzblitz (4. März 2009)

_*Lock On: **Air Combat*_

1920x1200 AA 8x / AF 16x im Treiber
Darstellungfehler an den Tragflächenkanten


​


----------



## potzblitz (5. März 2009)

_*Watchmen: The End is Nigh Demo
*_
1680x1050 alles auf Hoch




​


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. März 2009)

*Fallout3*​
Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=80861&stc=1&d=1236255941​


----------



## dzeri (5. März 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------
*Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 nvidia Treiber: 182.06
 IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​_-------------------------------------------------

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. März 2009)

*Fallout3*​Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=81118&stc=1&d=1236346355​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. März 2009)

*Fallout3*​Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=81141&stc=1&d=1236347490​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 **nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 **SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
**inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 **nvidia Treiber: 182.06
 **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------**

1 von 3**

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 **nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 **SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
**inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 **nvidia Treiber: 182.06
 **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------**

2 von 3
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (6. März 2009)

_*
The Edler Scrolls IV : Oblivion*_

1920x1200 alles an/Bloom/AA 8x/Af 16x im Treiber

​


----------



## gamecop95 (6. März 2009)

Weitere Screen's von Fifa08:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gamecop95


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. März 2009)

zur Abwechslung mal : *Fallout3 *​
Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Grüße! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 **nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 **SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
**inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 **nvidia Treiber: 182.06
 **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------**

3 von 3

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamecop95 (7. März 2009)

Nachschub :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ecke genau *auf *das Lattenkreuz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Henry kann fliegen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gamecop95


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 

*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 **nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 **SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
**inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 **nvidia Treiber: 182.06
 **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------*

*4. Charakter* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamecop95 (8. März 2009)

Fifa08:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gamecop95


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 

*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280 1920*1200 16:10
 **nvidia Systemsteuerung:
 **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
 **SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
**inGame: alles auf max bzw on
 **nvidia Treiber: 182.06
 **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------

 High-Definition-Pack 
1920x1200

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: 182.08 **+ nhancer v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------*

*1 von 4*
*
Patch 4
08.03.2009*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------*

*2 **von 4*
*
Patch 4
08.03.2009

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------*

*3 **von 4*
*
Patch 4
08.03.2009

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------*

*4 **von 4*
*
Patch 4
08.03.2009

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Fallout 3 - High - Definition - Pack*
*
Grüße!* *
---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Fallout 3 - High - Definition - Pack*
*
Grüße!* *
---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. März 2009)

*FALLOUT3 *​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## Grey (9. März 2009)

@ElfenLied - Dir ist klar, dass das nur Videos sind?

Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. März 2009)

*Mal was neues....*​*
Fallout 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## schnudenbubs (10. März 2009)

selbst im düsterem Fallout 3 gibt es farbiges leben...
diese blume ist der beweis..


----------



## potzblitz (10. März 2009)

_*ANNO 1701

1920x1200 / AA 8x / AF 16x / alles auf hoch


*_​


----------



## TBF_Avenger (10. März 2009)

Der "Stukajäger"


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------*​


Grey schrieb:


> @ElfenLied - Dir ist klar, dass das nur Videos sind?



 .....nee echt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. März 2009)

*Fallout3*​ 
was denn sonst ? ​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (11. März 2009)

Battlefield 2 

*Mods: *
ultimate coop 1.0
BF2ALL64_v1.0
BF2I MapPack

*Settings:*
1280x1024
4x AntiAlaising kombiniert
16x Anisotrope Filterung
Max Detail's



​


----------



## gamecop95 (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat halt nicht getroffen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikfehler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und im Anhang noch Alien P.

mfG gamecop95


----------



## CeresPK (11. März 2009)

Wenn ich gleich noch Lust habe die Bilder kleiner zu machen gibt es mehr hiervon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. März 2009)

*Fallout3*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## Grey (11. März 2009)

Burnout Paradise


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. März 2009)

*FALLOUT3*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. März 2009)

wie wärs mal mit Clive Barker's *JERICHO  *?

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. März 2009)

Clive Barker's *JERICHO*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. März 2009)

World in Conflict: Soviet Assault


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------
 Screenshots 
in 900*562 und in 1920*1200

 * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. März 2009)

Clive Barker's *Jericho*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Fallout 3 - High - Definition - Pack*
*
Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Fallout 3 - High - Definition - Pack*
*
Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: upload, jpeg auf 200kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. März 2009)

WiC: Soviet Assault


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. März 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R---Clear Sky *​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. März 2009)

The Hunter (ein kostenloses Spiel)


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Fallout 3 - High - Definition - Pack*
*Screenshot-Set **1 von 2

Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Fallout 3 - High - Definition - Pack*
*
Screenshot-Set 2 von 2

Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt* ​*----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. März 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> The Hunter (ein kostenloses Spiel)



@Split99999
Thx für die Info  ,
nettes Spielchen schöne Grafik toller Sound ^^ _
thehunter.com_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. März 2009)

*Fallout3*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Fallout 3 - High - Definition - Pack*
*
Screenshot-Set 1 von 2

Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt* ​ *----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Fallout 3 - High - Definition - Pack *
*
Screenshot-Set 2 von 2

Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt* ​ *----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. März 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky*​ 
Mfg​ 

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Fallout 3 - High - Definition - Pack
+Terrain-Pack
+ Greenworld v2 *
*
Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt* ​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (15. März 2009)

da mir mein System gerade ein paar Probleme bereitet konnte ich nicht posten was ich wollte aber jetzt nehm ich mir einfach mal die Zeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. März 2009)

Soviet Assault


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*High - Definition - Pack
+ Terrain - Pack*

*Screenshot-Set 1 von 2*
* Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt* ​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*High - Definition - Pack + Terrain - Pack*

*
Screenshot-Set 2 von 2* 
* 
Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*High - Definition - Pack + Terrain - Pack*

*
Screenshot-Set 1 von 2* 
* 
Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*High - Definition - Pack + Terrain - Pack*

*
Screenshot-Set 2 von 2* 
* 
Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (16. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=85162&stc=1&d=1237218133


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*High - Definition - Pack + Terrain - Pack*

*
Screenshot-Set 1 von 2* 
* 
Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*High - Definition - Pack + Terrain - Pack*

*
Screenshot-Set 2 von 2* 
* 
Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. März 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## Spikos (16. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ohne Mods, High (spiele jetzt aber auf Ultra)

Und Megaton ward von der Karte gestrichen...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. März 2009)

*Half Life 2 - Episode 2*
*1680x1050 max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. März 2009)

*Half Life 2 - Episode 2*
*1680x1050 max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*High - Definition - Pack + Terrain - Pack*

* Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*​


----------



## ThoR65 (17. März 2009)

Natürlich Fallout 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein schöner Sonnenaufgang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann geht sie wieder unter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (17. März 2009)

Teh Hunt00r



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. März 2009)

*Half Life 2 - Episode 2*
*1680x1050 max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ENDE*

Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. März 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Natürlich Fallout 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey....

Der Mod sieht gut aus....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. März 2009)

*Clive Barker's Jericho*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. März 2009)

*Medal of Honor- Pacific Assault*
*Aufgebohrt auf 1680x1050 / 16x AF

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. März 2009)

*Medal of Honor- Pacific Assault*
*Aufgebohrt auf 1680x1050 / 16x AF

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*High - Definition - Pack + Terrain - Pack*

* Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. März 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R* --- *Clear Sky*​ 
Mfg​ 

​


----------



## ThoR65 (18. März 2009)

Fallout 3
Raus in die Natur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mein neuer Pipboy 3000 v2.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*High - Definition - Pack + Terrain - Pack*

* Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*High - Definition - Pack + Terrain - Pack*

* Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*High - Definition - Pack + Terrain - Pack*

* Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
@pcgh eXtreme Team:
30.000 Hits,
wir kommen

 *​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. März 2009)

*Medal of Honor - Pacific Assault*
*1680x1050 / 16AF*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## ThoR65 (20. März 2009)

* Mal was neues ​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*  Grüsse  *​


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. März 2009)

*Clive Barker's* *Jericho*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. März 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky*​ 
mfg​ 
​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. März 2009)

*Medal of Honor - Pacific Assault
1680x1050

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Gadget2 (21. März 2009)

GTA San Andreas, Anno 1701/Fluch des Drachen, 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. März 2009)

*Clive Barker's* *JERICHO*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. März 2009)

*Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*High - Definition - Pack + Terrain - Pack*

* Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
Original + Bearbeitet

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





z.Z. 29.959​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
*​


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (22. März 2009)

Grid, diverse Settings und Mod´s


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. März 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R >>> CLEAR SKY*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. März 2009)

_*Clive Barker's*_ *Jericho*​ 
mfg​ 
​


----------



## Boardi05 (23. März 2009)

Tomb Raider Underworld

​


----------



## Monocus (23. März 2009)

Gothic 3 | tweaked INI | 1680x1050 resized | 16xAF |3x3SS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Klick für volle Größe_


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.08 **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. März 2009)

Tomb Raider Underworld




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Grey (23. März 2009)

Monocus schrieb:


> Gothic 3 | tweaked INI | 1680x1050 resized | 16xAF |3x3SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick. Klasse statt Masse


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. März 2009)

^ schrieb:


> Schick. Klasse statt Masse


@Grey
 AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread (bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!) ^^

hier zählen Screens also die Masse ^^ und hier hat jeder User Klasse !

Grüße!


----------



## joraku (24. März 2009)

Runes of Magic  & Far Cry 2 Sonnenuntergang oder Aufgang...


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. März 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R >>>> CLEAR SKY*​ 
mfg​ 
​


----------



## benjasso (24. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjasso (24. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. März 2009)

*Fallout 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## der Türke (25. März 2009)

*Das 8 Bild wasn das fürne Knarre? *


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> *Das 8 Bild wasn das fürne Knarre? *



Du meinst wahrscheinlich Bild 9...

Das ist eine "City Killer - Combat Shotgun"

Damit kann man hervorragend auf kurzer Entfernung Supermutanten killen....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + nhancer: v182.46 Beta **+ v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
Pics in 1920*1200 und in 900*562
**----------------------------**--------*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## der Türke (26. März 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich Bild 9...
> 
> Das ist eine "City Killer - Combat Shotgun"
> 
> ...



Wo kriegt man dir her?
Ich besitze schon  nen ein paar waffen von die Furchtbareflinte bis zu FATMAN aber wo ist denn die?


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. März 2009)

Crysis Wars


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man dir her?
> Ich besitze schon nen ein paar waffen von die Furchtbareflinte bis zu FATMAN aber wo ist denn die?


 
Ist ein Mod....

Bekommst Du bei FalloutNexus .....und noch mehr....

www.*fallout*3*nexus*.com/

Mfg


----------



## Boardi05 (26. März 2009)

Burnout Paradise​


----------



## benjasso (26. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjasso (26. März 2009)

Mirror's Edge Teil 2


----------



## benjasso (26. März 2009)

Mirror's Edge Teil 3


----------



## Boardi05 (26. März 2009)

Racedriver GRID​


----------



## danysahne333 (27. März 2009)

*Crysis*


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. März 2009)

*Clive Barker's JERICHO*​ 
Mfg​ 
​


----------



## der Türke (27. März 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ist ein Mod....
> 
> Bekommst Du bei FalloutNexus .....und noch mehr....
> 
> ...



Wo denn da? ich find iwie nicht


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Wo denn da? ich find iwie nicht


 
schau mal hier nach :

FALLOUT 3 WEAPONS NEXUS

mfg


----------



## der Türke (28. März 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> schau mal hier nach :
> 
> FALLOUT 3 WEAPONS NEXUS
> 
> mfg




ich danke dir


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. März 2009)

*@ Gequatsche ^^
*
 wir haben einen Fallout 3 Thread ! 
Zeigt lieber Screenshots !
 Grüße! *
*-----------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + PhysX Treiber+ nhancer: v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
in 1920*1200 und 900*562 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (29. März 2009)

Also, echt mal jetzt. 
Hammer Bilder... besonders von ElfenLied77. 
Respekt so gute ausnahmen hinzubekommen. 
Ich würde mich allerdings freuen über Screenshots von Crysis oder Far Cry 2.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 

*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**nvidia Treiber + PhysX Treiber+ nhancer: 
v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
**10x 1920*1200 und 4x 900*562 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (29. März 2009)

Grid - mit ersten DX10-MOD


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 

*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. März 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R > CLEAR SKY*​ 

mfg​ 
​


----------



## Boardi05 (30. März 2009)

f.e.a.r. 2

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 

*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Like Resident Evil *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 

*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 

*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
nvidia Level ^^ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 

*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
nvidia Level ^^ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (30. März 2009)

Sorry für Off Topic! 
@ Elfenlied: Man, da kriege ich wieder Bock das spiel nochmal durchzuspielen.
Muss auch noch mein Walktrough fertigstellen. 
Tolle Screens, weiter so.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@joraku thx für Off Topic 

Grüße! 

*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (31. März 2009)

*The Last Remnant*


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. März 2009)

*FALLOUT3* ​ 
mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. März 2009)

und gleich noch mal 

mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 

*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 

*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 

*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 

*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 

*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *

*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
  **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.47 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...more soon *​


----------



## benjasso (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## benjasso (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. April 2009)

*Fallout3*​ 
mfg​ 
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße! *



*...leider nur in 1600 x 1200...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüße! 
**---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:
*_***Ambient Occlusion ein*_,
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v185.65 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------*
*1920*1200 und 900*562*
*
*_*update 03.04.09 : 
1920*1200 jpeg auf 1.8 MB begrenzt
*_​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. April 2009)

*F.E.A.R. 2 Project Origin SPDemo*​ 
1920X1200 8x AF AA none
Game settings : Max @ GTX 280​ 
mfg​ 
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. April 2009)

*F.E.A.R. 2 Project Origin SPDemo*​ 

*1920X1200| 8x AF | 4x AA*
*Game settings : Max @ GTX 280*​ 
mfg​ 
​


----------



## Xrais (4. April 2009)

von mir auch mal eine kleine auswahle von altem und neuen


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* **Grüße! 
**---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **Grüße! 
**---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
killing like Resident Evil 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6er Pic ...mim Nagelbrett voll uff die 12 ^^​


----------



## Fransen (5. April 2009)

Na, wer erkennt, was hier neu ist?!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. April 2009)

*FALLOUT3*
1920X1200
Game settings "sehr hoch"
8x AF + 4x AA im treiber​ 
mfg​ 
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **Grüße! 
**---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. April 2009)

Racedriver GRID​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. April 2009)

*Fallout3*
*1920 x 1200@19"@gtx280 Vsync Modus : AN*
*Spieleinstellungen : sehr hoch*
*AF 15 samples | AA 8 samples*
*Treiber einstellungen : Hohe Qualität*
*AF 16 x | AA 8 x*​ 
mfg​


----------



## Boardi05 (6. April 2009)

Racedriver GRID



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **Grüße! 
**---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjasso (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teil 1 von 3​


----------



## benjasso (6. April 2009)

Teil 2 von 3 ​


----------



## benjasso (6. April 2009)

Teil 3 von 3 ​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **Grüße! 
**---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (7. April 2009)

*Assassins Creed*


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. April 2009)

*Fallout3*
*1920 x 1200@19"@gtx280 Vsync Modus : AN*
*Spieleinstellungen : sehr hoch*
*AF 15 samples | AA 8 samples*
*Treiber einstellungen : Hohe Qualität*
*AF 16 x | AA 8 x*​ 

*1/3*​ 
mfg​ 
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. April 2009)

*Fallout3*
*1920 x 1200@19"@gtx280 Vsync Modus : AN*
*Spieleinstellungen : sehr hoch*
*AF 15 samples | AA 8 samples*
*Treiber einstellungen : Hohe Qualität*
*AF 16 x | AA 8 x*​ 


*2/3*​ 

mfg​ 
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. April 2009)

*Fallout3*
*1920 x 1200@19"@gtx280 Vsync Modus : AN*
*Spieleinstellungen : sehr hoch*
*AF 15 samples | AA 8 samples*
*Treiber einstellungen : Hohe Qualität*
*AF 16 x | AA 8 x*​ 



*3/3*​ 
mfg​ 
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **Grüße! 
**---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 250kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. April 2009)

*Fallout3*
*1920 x 1200@19"@gtx280 Vsync Modus : AN*
*Spieleinstellungen : sehr hoch*
*AF 15 samples | AA 8 samples*
*Treiber einstellungen : Hohe Qualität*
*AF 16 x | AA 8 x*



*1/3*​

mfg
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. April 2009)

*Fallout3*
*1920 x 1200@19"@gtx280 Vsync Modus : AN*
*Spieleinstellungen : sehr hoch*
*AF 15 samples | AA 8 samples*
*Treiber einstellungen : Hohe Qualität*
*AF 16 x | AA 8 x*


*2/3*​mfg
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. April 2009)

*Fallout3*
*1920 x 1200@19"@gtx280 Vsync Modus : AN*
*Spieleinstellungen : sehr hoch*
*AF 15 samples | AA 8 samples*
*Treiber einstellungen : Hohe Qualität*
*AF 16 x | AA 8 x*


*3/3*​

mfg
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------**



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2009)

*Fallout3
1920 x 1200@19"@gtx280 Vsync Modus : AN*
*Spieleinstellungen : sehr hoch*
*AF 15 samples | AA 8 samples*
*Treiber einstellungen : Hohe Qualität*
*AF 16 x | AA 8 x*

*1/2*​
mfg
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2009)

*Fallout3
1920 x 1200@19"@gtx280 Vsync Modus : AN*
*Spieleinstellungen : sehr hoch*
*AF 15 samples | AA 8 samples*
*Treiber einstellungen : Hohe Qualität*
*AF 16 x | AA 8 x*

*2/2*​mfg

​


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (10. April 2009)

Grid/Dirt mit aktuellem Mod-Stand, nicht nachbearbeitet!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------**



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50 **+ v9.09.0203 + v2.4.5** + v1.6
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------**



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Pic Zensiert ^^*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Fransen (11. April 2009)

Hier mal ein paar meiner Lieblings-Screenshots.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. April 2009)

*Fallout3*
*1920 x 1200@19"@gtx280 Vsync Modus : AN*
*Spieleinstellungen : sehr hoch*
*AF 15 samples | AA 8 samples*
*Treiber einstellungen : Hohe Qualität*
*AF 16 x | AA 8 x*
*Texturfilterungsqualität : Hohe Qualität*
*Trilineare Optimierung : AUS*
*Anisotropische Abtastoptimierung : AUS*

*1/2*​mfg
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. April 2009)

*Fallout3*
*1920 x 1200@19"@gtx280 Vsync Modus : AN*
*Spieleinstellungen : sehr hoch*
*AF 15 samples | AA 8 samples*
*Treiber einstellungen : Hohe Qualität*
*AF 16 x | AA 8 x*
*Texturfilterungsqualität : Hohe Qualität*
*Trilineare Optimierung : AUS*
*Anisotropische Abtastoptimierung : AUS*

*2/2*​mfg
​


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (12. April 2009)

Dirt, mit implementierten DOF


----------



## Cionara (12. April 2009)

Crysis @ Real Lifesis @ meine Performance Config


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 _***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_*
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50**+v9.09.0408+ v2.4.5**+v1.6.1**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------**
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
schöne Grafik leider WW2, freue mich schon auf MW 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....und 2 Multiplayer-Screenshots 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (13. April 2009)

Kein AA/AF 1680/1050 Mster Performance cfg.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 _***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_*
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer +evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50**+v9.09.0408+ v2.4.5**+v1.6.1**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------**
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 _***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_*
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50**+v9.09.0408+ v2.4.5**+v1.6.1**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------**
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Na also, habe die FSK-Leute gefunden
und im 1.OG laufen die Politiker rum*_ 

Grüße! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 _***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_*
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50**+v9.09.0408+ v2.4.5**+v1.6.1**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------**
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 _***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_*
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **AF 16, AA 16Q, AA G ein, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: von nvidia empfohlen, PhysX: ein,
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
**Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:** 
**v182.50**+v9.09.0408+ v2.4.5**+v1.6.1**
  **IrfanView: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
​ *----------------------------**--------**
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. April 2009)

*Test Drive Unlimited*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. April 2009)

*Screenshot-Mix

in beschi******** 900*563 

Grüße! 
* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 _***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_*
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **Sli 16xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
****IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
* **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:
** 
**v185.68**Beta+v9.09.0408+v2.5Beta**+v1.6.1* ​ *----------------------------**--------**
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Multiplayer-Map
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 _***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_*
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **Sli 16xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
****IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
* **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:
** 
**v185.68**Beta+v9.09.0408+v2.5Beta**+v1.6.1* ​ *----------------------------**--------**
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Zensiert!* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 _***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_
* **nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
* **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,*
* **SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein*
*  **inGame: alles auf max bzw on*
***Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:*
***v185.68**Beta+v9.09.0408+v2.5Beta**+v1.6.1*​ *----------------------------**--------**
Hier mal mit dem EVGA-On-Screen-Display gespielt, 
ist eine feine Sache das OC-Tool,
es wird im Screenshot oben links angezeigt. 
-----------------------------------------------------
* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. April 2009)

---------------------------------------------------------
2x nvidia GTX 280 a1GB alles auf max bzw on  

*VS*

1x nvidia 7800 GS AGP 512MB alles auf min bzw off  
---------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *vs* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 _***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_*
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
****IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
* **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:**
**v185.68**Beta+v9.09.0408+v2.5Beta**+v1.6.1* ​ *----------------------------**--------**
**>>>1<<<*
*********



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 _***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_*
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
*   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
****IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
* **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:**
**v185.68**Beta+v9.09.0408+v2.5Beta**+v1.6.1* ​ *----------------------------**--------**
**>>>2<<<*
*********



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 _***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_*
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
 *   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
****IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
 * **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:**
**v185.68**Beta+v9.09.0408+v2.5Beta**+v1.6.1* ​ *----------------------------**--------**
**>>>3<<<*
*********



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (17. April 2009)

*Race Driver GRID*

**ASUS EN9600GT @ 1280x1024*
***Ambient Occlusion: ein*
** *Details Hoch bzw. Ultra*
*DX10 Mod Beta**
_**Forceware 185.65Beta + PhysX v.*__*9.09.0408*__***_
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grüße!** 

*Original und bearbeitet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. April 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!** *
*---------------------*
 _***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_*
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
 *   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
****IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
 * **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:**
**v185.68**Beta+v9.09.0408+v2.5Beta**+v1.6.1* ​ *----------------------------**--------
*...konnte mich nicht entscheiden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Effekte hinten am Tank sind echt klasse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


a first person shooter powered by the Source® engine
*
Grüße!**
*
*---------------------*
 _***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_*
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:*
 *   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
****IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt*
 * **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:**
**v185.68**Beta+v9.09.0408+v2.5Beta**+v1.6.1* ​ *----------------------------**--------
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (18. April 2009)

Empire Total War: Eine Seeschlacht (Österreich gegen England, England war im Vorteil, Österreich gewinnt, da ich Österreich spielte )

*alles auf niedrig* 

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/cefa962b731fa1970f40bf6c250024eb1a447242.png

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/f28faf9e611af9f9fdd1ff4d36512982b8437a64.png

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/9deb19090e68278207c4d6f50cc49daabe28b8f5.png

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/0578138f24c927e7ab74b79d48cb961672c69411.png

Dank wunderbar langsamen Internetanschluss kann ich leider nicht auch noch hier uploaden.  (Sonst würde ich hier öfter mal was posten. )
Check out my XFire-Profile


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grüße!** *
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------* _**Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10__
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:_
 _   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
__**IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt_
 _ **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:__
_***v185.68**Beta + v9.09.0408 + v2.5Beta + v1.6.1 *​ *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------**

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* 
 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (19. April 2009)

Ein paar best of: Dirt/Grid


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. April 2009)

*Turok*

[1.920 x 1.200 / 16:1 HQ-AF / resized]

Trotz Umbenennung in UT3.exe und editierter Ini kein MSAA möglich, weder per Treiber noch per nHancer - unter XP wie unter Vista 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grüße!** *
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------* _**Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10__
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:_
 _   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
__**IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 280kb begrenzt_
 _ **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:__
_***v185.68**Beta + v9.09.0408 + v2.5Beta + v1.7.0 *​ *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------**



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. April 2009)

*DEADSPACE*

 ..................................................  ..................................................  .......
_++ ASUS EN9600GT @ 1280x1024 ; 4:3++
++in Game alles auf Hoch++
++InfranView zum begrenzen der Screen's++
__++Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:_
++*v185.68* + *v9.09.0408* + *2.5Beta + v1.7.0++**


*
​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. April 2009)

*DEADSPACE*

 ..................................................  ..................................................  .......
_++ ASUS EN9600GT @ 1280x1024 ; 4:3++
++in Game alles auf Hoch++
++InfranView zum begrenzen der Screen's++
__++Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:_
++*v185.68* + *v9.09.0408* + *2.5Beta + v1.7.0++*

und noch welche..... ​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. April 2009)

*DEADSPACE*

 ..................................................  ..................................................  .......
_++ ASUS EN9600GT @ 1280x1024 ; 4:3++
++in Game alles auf Hoch++
++InfranView zum begrenzen der Screen's++
__++Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:_
++*v185.68* + *v9.09.0408* + *2.5Beta + v1.7.0++*

weil's so schön iss, glei noch welche......​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. April 2009)

*DEADSPACE*

 ..................................................  ..................................................  .......
_++ ASUS EN9600GT @ 1280x1024 ; 4:3++
++in Game alles auf Hoch++
++InfranView zum begrenzen der Screen's++
__++Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:_
++*v185.68* + *v9.09.0408* + *2.5Beta + v1.7.0++*​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. April 2009)

*DEADSPACE*

 ...........................................................................................................
_++ ASUS EN9600GT @ 1280x1024 ; 4:3++
++in Game alles auf Hoch++
++InfranView zum begrenzen der Screen's++
__++Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:_
++*v185.68* + *v9.09.0408* + *2.5Beta + v1.7.0++
*_
_*
*​


----------



## no_RIB (20. April 2009)

GTA 4: 
[1680*1050]; Texturen: Hoch; Sichtdinstanz: ca. 30, Verkehr und Fußgänger auf etwa Hälfte.  
bisschen durch Liberty City gefahren.


----------



## der Türke (20. April 2009)

Ne frage zu Dead Space kann man denn Typen auch rechts vom Bildschirm gehen lassen?


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (21. April 2009)

Soweit ich weiß nicht... Habe im Menu auch dazu nichts gefunden.....


----------



## danysahne333 (21. April 2009)

*Schiff Simulator 2008*

Settings: 1440x900, alles auch höchste Einstellung, 16xAA, 16xAF, Schiff RMS Titanic 14.04.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. April 2009)

*Half Life ²** EP2
Cinematic Mod 9.5* *HD Addon*
*Grüße!** *
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------* _**Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10__
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:_
 _   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
__**IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 300kb begrenzt_
 _ **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:__
_***v185.68**Beta + v9.09.0408 + v2.5Beta3 + v1.7.0 *​ *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------**
*

*
Triple klick auf das Bild für die Originalgröße, sonst werden nur 75 % angezeigt !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (29. April 2009)

*Need for Speed Undercover*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
_++ ASUS EN9600GT @ 1280x960 ; 4:3++
++in Game alles auf Hoch++
++InfranView zum begrenzen der Screen's++
__++Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:_
++*v185.68* + *v9.09.0408* + *2.5Beta + v1.7.0++*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. April 2009)

*Half Life ²** EP2
Cinematic Mod 9.5** HD Addon*
*Grüße!** *
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------* _**Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10__
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:_
 _   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
__**IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 300kb begrenzt_
 _ **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:__
_***v185.68**Beta + v9.09.0408 + v2.5.1 + v1.7.0 *​ *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------**
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Triple klick auf das Bild für die Originalgröße, sonst werden nur 75 % angezeigt !

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. April 2009)

*Half Life ²** EP2
Cinematic Mod 9.5** HD Addon*
*Grüße!** *
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------* _**Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10__
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:_
 _   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
__**IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 300kb begrenzt_
 _ **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:__
_***v185.68**Beta + v9.09.0408 + v2.5.1 + v1.7.0 *​ *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------**
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Triple klick auf das Bild für die Originalgröße, sonst werden nur 75 % angezeigt !

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. April 2009)

*Crysis Warhead*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg
​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (30. April 2009)

Habe mich mal mit nem HDR-Prog. beschäftigt, und das iss bei raus gekommen...

Bild 1 ohne; Bild 2 mit HDR


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Mai 2009)

*Half Life ²** EP2
Cinematic Mod 9.5** HD Addon*
*Grüße!** *
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------* _**Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10__
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:_
 _   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
__**IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 300kb begrenzt_
 _ **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:__
_***v185.68**Beta + v9.09.0408 + v2.5.1 + v1.7.0 *​ *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------**
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Triple klick auf das Bild für die Originalgröße, sonst werden nur 75 % angezeigt !

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße!** *
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------* ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:_
_   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
__**IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 300kb begrenzt_
_ **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:_*
**v185.68* *Beta + v9.09.0408 + v2.5.1 + v1.7.0 *​ *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
3 Klicks auf die Screenshots, sonst werden nur 77 % angezeigt !

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Mai 2009)

meine besten Shots von Fallout3


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Mai 2009)

*Crysis Warhead*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße!** *
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------* ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:_
_   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
__**IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 300kb begrenzt_
_ **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:_*
**v185.68* *Beta + v9.09.0408 + v2.5.1 + v1.7.0 *​ *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
3 Klicks auf die Screenshots, sonst werden nur 77 % angezeigt !

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Mai 2009)

​ 
*1920x1200*
*game settings : MAX*
*treibereinstellungen :*
*AF:16X |AA:8X*
*AA Transparenz: SUPERSAMPLING*
*Texturfilterung: hohe Qualität*
*Vsync: EIN*
*Threaded-optimierung: EIN*​ 

mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Mai 2009)

​ 
*1920x1200*
*game settings : MAX*
*treibereinstellungen :*
*AF:16X |AA:8X*
*AA Transparenz: SUPERSAMPLING*
*Texturfilterung: hohe Qualität*
*Vsync: EIN*
*Threaded-optimierung: EIN*​ 
*mfg*​


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Mai 2009)

rFactor mit TV-Style, F1RL 2009 Mod auf der Nordschleife (_Nass_)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Mai 2009)

Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Mai 2009)

Hier noch paar Panoramabilder.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße!*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------* ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_
***nvidia Systemsteuerung:*_
_   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: alles auf max bzw on
__**IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 300kb begrenzt_
_ **Forceware + PhysX:_*
**v185.81* *Beta + v9.09.0203 *​ *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* 5.Character* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Grüße!*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------* ***Sli 2x Zotac GTX 280,1920*1200,16:10*_
**nvidia Systemsteuerung:_
_   **Sli32xQ, AA 16Q, AA G ein, Sync aus, AA-T aus, Hohe Qualität,
**SLi-Leistung: ein, PhysX: ein, Ambient Occlusion: ein
 **inGame: max bzw on
__**IrfanView v4.23: jpeg auf 300kb begrenzt_
_ **Forceware + PhysX + nhancer + evga OC Tool:_*
**v185.81* *Beta + v9.09.0203 + v2.5.1 + v1.7.1 *​ *------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Mai 2009)

​ 
*1920x1200*
*game settings : MAX*
*treibereinstellungen :*
*AF:16X |MSAA: 16X*
*Texturfilterung: hohe Qualität*
*Vsync: EIN*
*Threaded-optimierung: EIN*​ 

*MFG*​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Mai 2009)

*Call of Duty 5*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1680*1050
Alles Max Details
4 AA/ 16:1 AF
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Mai 2009)

​ 
*1920X1200*
*Game settings*: *max*
Multisampling:* max*
AF|AA: max
*Treiber settings*:
*Hohe Qualität*
AF:*16X*|MSAA:*16X*
V-sync:*ein*
Threaded optimierung:*ein*​ 

grüsse ​


----------



## Lassreden (7. Mai 2009)

hat mal jemand versucht die A-Bombe in Megaton zu detonieren?


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Mai 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> hat mal jemand versucht die A-Bombe in Megaton zu detonieren?


 
bilder und erläuterungen dazu findest du im Sammelthread :


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/24772-sammelthread-fallout-3-a.html

mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Mai 2009)

​ 
*Single Player Demo*
*Auflösung: 1600x1200*​ 
*Game settings*: *HIGH DX9/XP SP3*​ 
*Treiber settings* :
*AF:16X* *MSAA: 8XQ*
*Negativer LOD Bias: Clamp*
*Texturfilterung: Hohe Qualität*
*Threaded Optimierung : Auto*
*V-sync : EIN*​ 
*grüsse*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Mai 2009)

​ 

*Single Player Demo*
*Auflösung: 1600x1200*​ 

*Game settings*: *HIGH DX9/XP SP3*​ 

*Treiber settings* :
*AF: 16X* *MSAA: 16X*
*Negativer LOD Bias: Clamp*
*Texturfilterung: Hohe Qualität*
*Threaded Optimierung : Auto*
*V-sync : EIN*​ 
*grüsse*​ 

​


----------



## joraku (9. Mai 2009)

Far Cry 2 
von mir erstellt 
Youtube: Far Cry 2 Impressions by jorakutwo  (watch in HQ)

(So muss ich hier nicht auch noch uploaden. )


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Mai 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Far Cry 2
> von mir erstellt
> Youtube: Far Cry 2 Impressions by jorakutwo  (watch in HQ)
> 
> (So muss ich hier nicht auch noch uploaden. )



Ganz nett, aber bewegte Bilder würde ich bei einem Video bevorzugen


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Mai 2009)

...und vor allem maximale Grafikeinstellungen.



> hat mal jemand versucht die A-Bombe in Megaton zu detonieren?



Jo versucht und geschafft (wer hätte das gedacht). Auf Youtube gibts mehrere Videos des Szenarios.


----------



## joraku (10. Mai 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ganz nett, aber bewegte Bilder würde ich bei einem Video bevorzugen



Würde ich gerne machen...  aber dazu ist einfach die Hardware zu schlecht. Oder ich drehe die Auflösung runter.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Grüße!  

Bald mehr ​


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Mai 2009)

*1920x1200*
*AF: 16X*
*TMSAA: 16X*


grüsse​​​​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Mai 2009)

Crysis Warhead


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Mai 2009)

​ 
1600x1200
HIGH/DX9
TMSAA : 4X
AF: 16X
HOHE QUALITÄT​ 
mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Mai 2009)

​ 
SP DEMO
1600x1200
HIGH/DX9
TMSAA : 4X
AF: 16X
HOHE QUALITÄT​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**UK-Version**

 *Grüße!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Mai 2009)

​ 
*SP DEMO*
game settings : max
1920x1200
AF:16X
TMSAA: 16Q
Hohe Qualität​


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Mai 2009)

​ 
*SP DEMO*
game settings : max
1920x1200
AF:16X
TMSAA: 16Q
Hohe Qualität

MFG​​


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Mai 2009)

1920X1200
Game settings: MAX
AF: 16X
TMSAA: 8X
Hohe Qualität
v-sync: Ein


grüsse​​


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Mai 2009)

​ 
1920x1200
game settings: sehr hoch
AF:15X AA:8X
Treiber:
AF: 16X TMSAA: 8X
Hohe Qualität
v-sync: Ein​ 
grüsse​


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Mai 2009)

​ 
1920x1200
game settings: sehr hoch
AF:15X AA:8X
Treiber:
AF: 16X TMSAA: 8X
Hohe Qualität
v-sync: Ein​ 
grüsse​​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Mai 2009)

*Call of Duty 5*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Mai 2009)

*Call of Duty 5*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Mai 2009)

​ 

1600x1200
Ultra Hohe Qualität
TSSAA: 16X​ 
grüsse​


----------



## Bleipriester (18. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Mai 2009)

*INTRO screenshots*

grüsse ​​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. Mai 2009)

*PURE*

ASUS EN9600GT 512 @ 1280x1024
max Details
EVGA Precision 1.7.1, Irfan View


​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. Mai 2009)

*PURE*

ASUS EN9600GT 512 @ 1280x1024
max Details
EVGA Precision 1.7.1, Irfan View


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Mai 2009)

​ 
1680x1050​ 
*SPIEL : VSYNC; AA:2X*
*Enthusiast*: *texturen-schatten-shader-postprocessing.-partikel-Bewegungs unschärfe*
*Gamer*: *objekte-physik-volum.effekte-spieleeffekte-wasser-sound*
*TREIBER : HQ;AA:2X; AF: 16:1; VSYNC*​ 
*die FPS schwanken zwischen 26 und 35 bildern pro sekunde, teste noch andere settings *​ 
Grüsse​


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Mai 2009)

​ 
1680x1050​ 
*SPIEL : VSYNC; AA:2X*
*Enthusiast*: *texturen-schatten-shader-postprocessing.-partikel-Bewegungs unschärfe*
*Gamer*: *objekte-physik-volum.effekte-spieleeffekte-wasser-sound*
*TREIBER : HQ;AA:2X; AF: 16:1; VSYNC*​ 
*FPS min:26 average:32 max 36*​ 
*Grüsse*​


----------



## ThoR65 (20. Mai 2009)

​ 
*Broken-Steel*​ 
.......Es raucht ................Da lang......................Nun werd ich sauer......Bitte nicht ins Hospital....Beamtenbeschäftigung....Da rein??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


............................................Noch mehr Alienpower....... ...Der Gang.......................Die Bahn................. . .Recht und Ordnung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (20. Mai 2009)

*Broken-Steel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (20. Mai 2009)

*Broken-Steel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Mai 2009)

​ 
1680x1050
AF: 16X
AA:2X
Enthusiast​ 
die Optik des spiels fasziniert mich dermassen, dass ich immer noch im ersten Level festhänge ​ 
Grüsse​


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Mai 2009)

Enthusiast​ 

Grüsse​


----------



## Arthemis (24. Mai 2009)

*http://blogs.nypost.com/pgr/photos/Masseffect.jpg*


ME1 macht sich ganz gut als Desktop-Hintergrund

EDIT: Hab den Anzug geändert, der gelbe ist nicht gerade der schönste 
-> Shot 35


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Mai 2009)

*HL2 - The Lost Coast*

[1.920 x 1.200 / 16xS-TSSAA + 16:1 HQ-AF / resized]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Mai 2009)

Enthusiast Mode
1680x1050
HQ
16x AF| 2x AA

grüsse
​​


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Mai 2009)

*Warhead*

Grüsse ​​


----------



## Bleipriester (25. Mai 2009)

Gäste in der Drakensang-Cutszene, wo man die erste der Drachenquesten bekommt.
Besonders das doch recht modern gekleidete Mädel fällt neben dem lustig anmutenen Karnevals-Wikinger auf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Bild in Originalgröße:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=105912&stc=1&d=1243242039

Bedingt durch die Qualität der Cutzene erreichen die Bilder natürlich nicht die selbige der Spielgrafik.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Mai 2009)

*WARHEAD*​grüsse
​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (26. Mai 2009)

Habe hier ein etwas älteres aber trozdem gutes Spiel:

Prince of Persia Warrior Within

ASUS EN9600GT @ 1280x960x32
max Details
EVGA Precision; NHancer; Irfan View
 1.7.1  2.5.1 64bit   ---


​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (26. Mai 2009)

X3 Reunion v.2.5


ASUS EN9600GT@ 1280x1024x32
max. Details
AF: 8x MultiSampling; AA: 8x




Auf den letzten Bildern ist ein schiff zu sehen wat ich keiner Rasse zu ordnen kann, wer kann mir da helfen?

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1680X1050*
*Enthusiast Mode*
*HQ; Clamp; AF: 16:1 AA: 2X*​ 
grüsse​


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Mai 2009)

*WARHEAD*​ 
*Full Enthusiast Mode*​ 
*1680X1050*
*HQ; TMSAA 2x; AF 16:1*
*Vsync: on*​ 
grüsse​


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Mai 2009)

​ 
*WARHEAD*​ 
*Full Enthusiast Mode*​ 
*1680X1050*
*HQ; TMSAA 2x; AF 16:1*
*Vsync: on*​ 
grüsse​​


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Mai 2009)

​ 
*WARHEAD*​ 
*Full Enthusiast Mode*​ 
*1680X1050*
*HQ; TMSAA 2x; AF 16:1*
*Vsync: on*​ 
grüsse ​


----------



## Lassreden (28. Mai 2009)

@ rabit wie heisst das spiel?


----------



## rabit (28. Mai 2009)

@ Lassreden
Guild Wars


----------



## joraku (28. Mai 2009)

Einstellungen sind verschieden  Sorry, aber ich bin da immer am testen.


----------



## joraku (28. Mai 2009)

Einstellungen: ca. alles auf Hoch 
Einheitengröße auf Groß
HDR an
(auf die Dauer unspielbar @ 8600GT + 2 x2.6 GHz)​


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Mai 2009)

*1680x1050*

*Enthusiast Modus*
*HQ*

*Transparenz Supersampling AA 2x1 per nhancer*
*AF 16:1*

*Vsync EIN*


grüsse​​


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Mai 2009)

​ 
*1920x1200*​ 
*HQ AF 16:1*
*TSSAA 2x2 mit nhancer*
*Ambient Occlusion aktiviert mit nhancer*
*V-sync aktiviert*
*HDR aktiviert mit nhancer*
*optimiertes AF mit enhancer*
*optimiertes AA mit enhancer*​ 
*grüsse *​


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Mai 2009)

*1680x1050*

*Full Enthusiast Modus*

*Treiber **HQ | AF 16:1 | TSSAA 2x | Vsync*

*Nhancer **Supersampling 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR aktiviert | AA+AF optimiert *


grüsse​​


----------



## .::ASDF::. (29. Mai 2009)

GTA 4
1680*1050
V-sync: an
Texturenqualität: Hoch
Reflexionsauflösung: Sehr Hoch
Sichtdistanz: 30
Detaildistanz: 80
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße Elfen Lied





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Mai 2009)

*HL2 mit CM10b*

[1.920 x 1.200 / 32xS-TSSAA + effektiv 32:1 HQ-AF / resized]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße Elfen Lied



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Mai 2009)

*1680x1050*​ 
*Full Enthusiast Modus*​ 
*Treiber **HQ | AF 16:1 | Vsync*​ 
*Nhancer **Supersampling AA 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR aktiviert | AA+AF optimiert *​ 

grüsse ​​


----------



## ThoR65 (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (31. Mai 2009)

Silvester im Ödland ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 *Grüße* ​


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Mai 2009)

*1680x1050*​ 
*Full Enthusiast Modus*​ 
*Treiber **HQ | AF 16:1 | Vsync*​ 
*Nhancer **Supersampling AA 2x1 |   HDR aktiviert | AA+AF optimiert *​ 

grüsse ​​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße!

nur in 1600x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Mai 2009)

1920x1200

*nHancer aktiv :*

*HQ|AF 16:1|Supersampling AA 2x2|AA Kompatibilität GAMEBRYO|*
*AF+AA optimiert|Ambient Occlusion| HDR| CPU multi-core|V-sync|*


*grüsse *​​


----------



## joraku (31. Mai 2009)

Einstellungen: alles auf "Mittel" + 2 x AA @ 1280 x 1024 
Kapitel 1 ​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Juni 2009)

_*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_



Grüße Elfen Lied




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Juni 2009)

*Warhead*

grüsse ​​​


----------



## danysahne333 (2. Juni 2009)

*ARMA 2 1.01 Beta*

Alle Einstellungen auf "Sehr Hoch", Füllrate 125%, 16xAAF


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juni 2009)

grüsse 
​


----------



## danysahne333 (2. Juni 2009)

*ARMA 2 1.01 Beta*

Alle Einstellungen auf "Sehr Hoch", Füllrate 125%, 16xAAF


----------



## joraku (2. Juni 2009)

Kapitel:*Ropeburn
*AA: *2x*
Einstellungen: *alles Hoch*
PhysX: *AUS*
@ 1280 x 1024 on 8600GT
​


----------



## joraku (2. Juni 2009)

*Mirror's Edge* 
Kapitel:*Ropeburn*
AA: *2x*
Einstellungen: *alles Hoch*
PhysX: *AUS*
@ 1280 x 1024 on 8600GT


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Juni 2009)

​ 
*WARHEAD*​ 
1680x1050​ 
*Full Enthusiast*​ 
HQ|AF: 16:1|TSSAA: 1x2|V-sync: ein​ 


*einfach ein geiles spiel* ​ 
grüsse ​


----------



## danysahne333 (4. Juni 2009)

*ARMA 2 1.01 Beta*

Alle Einstellungen auf "Sehr Hoch", Füllrate 125%, 16xAAF


----------



## danysahne333 (5. Juni 2009)

*ARMA 2 1.01 Beta*

Alle Einstellungen auf "Sehr Hoch", Füllrate 125%, 16xAAF


----------



## danysahne333 (5. Juni 2009)

*ARMA 2 1.01 Beta*

Alle Einstellungen auf "Sehr Hoch", Füllrate 125%, 16xAAF


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Juni 2009)

​ 
*WARHEAD*
 1680x1050
 Full Enthusiast
 HQ|AF: 16:1|TSSAA: 1x2|V-sync: ein 
​


----------



## CeresPK (5. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (7. Juni 2009)

*ARMA 2 1.01 Beta*

Alle Einstellungen auf "Sehr Hoch", Füllrate 125%, 16xAAF


----------



## Lassreden (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *PUSH* Will denn hier keine schicke Screenshots loswerden?




die besten bewahre ich für zum Schluss.


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Juni 2009)

Fallout 3 - The Pitt

2AA/16AF
Alles Max
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Juni 2009)

*1920x1200 spiel einstellungen auf maximum*

*nHancer einstellungen :  *

*HQ |  S-TSSAA 16x | AF 16:1 | AA aufgewertet | v-sync : an | AA+AF : optimiert | AA kompatibilität : X-Ray Engine | HDR : aktiviert | LOD BIAS 0,0*


*grüsse *


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Juni 2009)

​ 
*1920x1200 spiel einstellungen auf maximum*​ 
*nHancer einstellungen : *​ 
*HQ | S-TSSAA 16x | AF 16:1 | AA aufgewertet | v-sync : an | AA+AF : optimiert | AA kompatibilität : X-Ray Engine | HDR : aktiviert | LOD BIAS 0,0*​ 

*grüsse *
​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Juni 2009)

*Dead Space
1680x1050 max. Detail

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es ist nicht zuviel Splatter....

Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Juni 2009)

*1680x1050*​ 
*nHancer : *​ 
*HQ|S-TSSAA 2X1|AF 16:1|v-sync|HDR aktiv|AA kompatibilität AA+HDR*​ 


grüsse ​


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Juni 2009)

*1920X1200*
*nHancer*
*HQ | TSSAA 16x|AF16:1*


grüsse 
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1920x1200 spiel einstellungen auf maximum*​ 
*nHancer einstellungen : *​ 
*HQ | S-TSSAA 16x | AF 16:1 | AA aufgewertet | v-sync : an | AA+AF : optimiert | AA kompatibilität : X-Ray Engine | HDR : aktiviert | LOD BIAS 0,0*​ 

*grüsse *​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Juni 2009)

*Dead Space
1680x1050 max. Details

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1920x1200 spiel einstellungen auf maximum*​ 
*nHancer einstellungen : *​ 
*HQ | S-TSSAA 16x | AF 16:1 | AA aufgewertet | v-sync : an | AA+AF : optimiert | AA kompatibilität : X-Ray Engine | HDR : aktiviert | LOD BIAS 0,0*​ 



*grüsse*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Juni 2009)

​ 
*1920X1200*
*nHancer*
*HQ | TSSAA 16x|AF16:1*​ 

grüsse ​


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1920x1200 spiel einstellungen auf maximum*​ 
*nHancer einstellungen : *​ 
*HQ | S-TSSAA 16x | AF 16:1 | AA aufgewertet | v-sync : an | AA+AF : optimiert | AA kompatibilität : X-Ray Engine | HDR : aktiviert | LOD BIAS 0,0*​ 



*grüsse*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1920x1200 spiel einstellungen auf maximum*​ 
*nHancer einstellungen : *​ 
*HQ | S-TSSAA 16x | AF 16:1 | AA aufgewertet | v-sync : an | AA+AF : optimiert | AA kompatibilität : X-Ray Engine | HDR : aktiviert | LOD BIAS 0,0*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Juni 2009)

*1680x1050*​ 
*nHancer : *​ 
*HQ|S-TSSAA 2X1|AF 16:1|v-sync|HDR aktiv|AA kompatibilität AA+HDR*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Juni 2009)

​ 
*1920X1200*
*nHancer*
*HQ | TSSAA 16x|AF16:1*​ 

grüsse 
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1920x1200 spiel einstellungen auf maximum*​ 
*nHancer einstellungen : *​ 
*HQ | S-TSSAA 16x | AF 16:1 | AA aufgewertet | v-sync : an | AA+AF : optimiert | AA kompatibilität : X-Ray Engine | HDR : aktiviert | LOD BIAS 0,0*
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1920x1200 spiel einstellungen auf maximum*​ 
*nHancer einstellungen : *​ 
*HQ | S-TSSAA 16x | AF 16:1 | AA aufgewertet | v-sync : an | AA+AF : optimiert | AA kompatibilität : X-Ray Engine | HDR : aktiviert | LOD BIAS 0,0*​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Juni 2009)

*Dead Space

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg​


----------



## MSPCFreak (13. Juni 2009)

Hier einmal die besten GTA IV Screens:


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Juni 2009)

*1680x1050*​ 
*nHancer : *​ 
*HQ|S-TSSAA 2X1|AF 16:1|v-sync|HDR aktiv|AA kompatibilität AA+HDR*
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Juni 2009)

*1680x1050*​ 
*nHancer : *​ 
*HQ|S-TSSAA 2X1|AF 16:1|v-sync|HDR aktiv|AA kompatibilität AA+HDR*



​


----------



## joraku (14. Juni 2009)

Einstellungen: alles Mittel, Sound + Physik auf Hoch​


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1920x1200 spiel einstellungen auf maximum*​ 
*nHancer einstellungen : *​ 
*HQ | S-TSSAA 16x | AF 16:1 | AA aufgewertet | v-sync : an | AA+AF : optimiert | AA kompatibilität : X-Ray Engine | HDR : aktiviert | LOD BIAS 0,0*
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 * XP D3D9*

*1920x1200 spiel einstellungen auf maximum*​ 
*nHancer einstellungen : *​ 
*HQ | S-TSSAA 16x | AF 16:1 | AA aufgewertet | v-sync : an | AA+AF : optimiert | AA kompatibilität : X-Ray Engine | HDR : aktiviert | LOD BIAS 0,0*
​


----------



## joraku (15. Juni 2009)

einfach cooles game 
mfg joraku ​


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Juni 2009)

​ 
*1920X1200*
*nHancer*
*HQ | TSSAA 16x|AF16:1*​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Juni 2009)

*Dead Space*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (16. Juni 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal.

Far Cry 2: 1680x1050, Very High, DX10 (Windows 7 RC x86), Catalyst 9.5 Standard Einstellung


----------



## joraku (16. Juni 2009)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind. 


Edit: Ich hasse Uploadfehler!​


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*XP D3D9*​ 
*1920x1200 spiel einstellungen auf maximum*​ 
*nHancer einstellungen : *​ 
*HQ | S-TSSAA 16x | AF 16:1 | AA aufgewertet | v-sync : an | AA+AF : optimiert | AA kompatibilität : X-Ray Engine | HDR : aktiviert | LOD BIAS 0,0*
​


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte nur *ein *Auto in die Luft jagen und dann kam ne Kettenreaktion, sodass auch die Busse explodiert sind


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*XP D3D9*​ 
*1920x1200 spiel einstellungen auf maximum*​ 
*nHancer einstellungen : *​ 
*HQ | S-TSSAA 16x | AF 16:1 | AA aufgewertet | v-sync : an | AA+AF : optimiert | AA kompatibilität : X-Ray Engine | HDR : aktiviert | LOD BIAS 0,0*
​


----------



## joraku (19. Juni 2009)

​


----------



## joraku (22. Juni 2009)

*push*

Will den keiner schöne Screenshots loswerden?


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Juni 2009)

ich genehmige mir mal ne kleine verschnaufpause, es müssen ja nicht immer die gleichen arbeiten.  

@joraku : der palmenscreen mit der hintergrund-explosion ist ja mal scharf. 




Eine kleine Ausnahme darf ruhig mal erlaubt sein.  

Grüsse


----------



## joraku (22. Juni 2009)

Da gebe ich dir Recht.

Mmh, er ist eher unscharf. Spiele du doch mal mit 25 FPS @ Mittel und mach bei solche Explosionen Screenshots


----------



## joraku (22. Juni 2009)

Einstellungen: alles auf MAX
4x AA
16x SA
@ 1680 x 1050
Level 1 ​


----------



## rabit (24. Juni 2009)

Einfach geniales Spiel!
ü


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (25. Juni 2009)

nächster Versuch 
​


----------



## Mentos.DE (25. Juni 2009)

Crysis- das was so die Zeit zusammengekommen ist.

PS: Sorry für das Format im Anhang, vBulletin ordnet das nicht so =/


----------



## joraku (25. Juni 2009)

^ Frage: Was ist das für eine Waffe im zweiten Bild?
Sieht mir sehr nach einer Half-Life 2 Schwerkraftdingswaffe aus. 
Wo kriegt man die her?
Danke.

sorry für off Topic


----------



## Mentos.DE (25. Juni 2009)

Das ist der Granatwerfer aus Warhead.
Einmal in Zeitlupe unter den Jeep geschossen und dann das Bild gemacht


----------



## X-2ELL (25. Juni 2009)

GTA SA
1024x768 (noch 19")
3xAA
ENBseries-Mod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
​


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (26. Juni 2009)

Es wäre vielleicht nicht verkehrt wenn der eine oder andere sich einmal angewöhnen würde auch den Spieletitel mit zu veröffentlichen. Nicht jeder erkennt auf Anhaib jedes Spiel anhand eines Screens.


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1680X1050*
*settings by nHancer*
*ST-SSAA : 2x1 | AF : 16:1| HDR on*
​


----------



## rabit (26. Juni 2009)

ok gerne
Dark sector.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. Juni 2009)

rFactor - zwar eine einfache (alte) Mod, aber trotzdem noch schön. 
Das soll NFS erstmal nachmachen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Klick für Vollbild!*

Gruß,
André


----------



## RedBrain (28. Juni 2009)

*Rollcage (Psygnosis)

Settings:
*1280x1024x32 @75Hz 
Vsync an
16x AF
24x AA (Edge-Detect)
Adaptive AA an

Windows 7 RC x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein HUD schlägt Alarm, der Erste-Platz Rakete (das Grüne im Rückspiegel) ist im Anflug!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ahhhh... Mein Lieblingstrecke Paradies


----------



## Geforce92 (28. Juni 2009)

*Test Drive Unlimited*

*Settings:*
1280x1024x32 @65Hz
Max. Details
16 AA
16:1 AF
HDR an

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bmwm3hq4c.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/bmwm3hq4c.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hochhaus7uh9.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/hochhaus7uh9.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=zweir8v10zstr.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/zweir8v10zstr.jpg


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*D3D9 Windows XP*
*1680x1050 | HQ |16xAF | 2xSSAA | V-sync an*

​


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (28. Juni 2009)

Trine -  mit UH-Mod UH_all_V2 Trine.zip Download File


----------



## joraku (29. Juni 2009)

Call of Duty 4 - Demo! 
Mittel @ 1680 x 1050


----------



## Tomatensaft (29. Juni 2009)

mal was aus CS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*D3D9 Windows XP*
*1680x1050 | HQ |16xAF | 2xSSAA | V-sync an*
​


----------



## joraku (29. Juni 2009)

@ all: Coole Screens!


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*D3D9 Windows XP*
*1680x1050 | HQ |16xAF | 2xSSAA | V-sync an*​ 

und weiter gehts, bin gerade am überlegen, welches game ich mir als nächstes kaufe.


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Enthusiast Modus*
*D3D9 Windows XP*
*1680x1050 | HQ |16xAF | 2xAA | V-sync an*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Enthusiast Modus*
*D3D9 Windows XP*
*1680x1050 | HQ |16xAF | 2xAA | V-sync an*
​


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube das "keine OT-Diskussionen" im Threadtitel ist falsch verstanden worden.
Diskutieren können wir ja, nur halt nicht Off-Topic - also positiv ausgedrückt: Über die Screens können wir reden.
Dieses ewige Hochladen ohne Kommentieren nervt mich ehrlich gesagt.
Man möchte ja etwas Feedback bekommen, welches der beste Screen ist und was man bei anderen noch hätte verbessern können.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Juli 2009)

hast recht, man kann ruhig mal ein bisschen diskutieren und fachsimpeln, Feedback ist natürlich auch gern gesehen, man möchte die Bilder ja mit den anderen Usern sozusagen "teilen". 

Ich werd meinen Teil dazubeitragen, damit das Ganze in Zukunft nicht so steril abläuft  

Grüsse


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juli 2009)

Ein Tipp für e-freak1: Wenn du in der Konsole "cl_hud 0" eingibst, dann blendest du das HUD aus. Dann kannst du noch schönere Screens wie hier, hier oder hier zaubern.
Außer natürlich das ist gewollt. 

P.S.: Das ich alle drei Male der Macher der Screenshots bin, die ich verlinkt habe ist *rein* zufällig. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ein Tipp für e-freak1: Wenn du in der Konsole "cl_hud 0" eingibst, dann blendest du das HUD aus. Dann kannst du noch schönere Screens wie hier, hier oder hier zaubern.
> Außer natürlich das ist gewollt.
> 
> P.S.: Das ich alle drei Male der Macher der Screenshots bin, die ich verlinkt habe ist *rein* zufällig.
> ...


 
yo danke, User joraku hatte mir den tipp auch schon mit auf den Weg gegeben, muss nächstes Mal unbedingt daran denken. 

Deine Screens sehen ohne HUD noch ne ganze Ecke besser aus, das macht wirklich einen grossen Unterschied.

Grüsse


----------



## joraku (2. Juli 2009)

Jo, dskutieren wir etwas über die gezeigten Screens.
Vielleicht kann ja derjenige, der ein Bild postet auch etwas dazu schreiben.
Den es kann ja eine besondere Szene sein etc.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Juli 2009)

Ich fang damit mal an. Hier wieder mal ein Screen von GT4 - diesmal der LeMans-Prototyp _Nissan R92CP_.
Hätte ihn gerne noch etwas hervorgehen, aber weder mit GT4 noch mit Paint.NET habe ich das ansprechend hinbekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2009)

habe gestern die englische demo von Necrovision installiert, das game hat aber keine Freigabe durch die USK erhalten, nicht mal für Erwachsene, Frage : darf man trotzdem Screens vom Spiel hochladen? Es geht teilweise recht derb zur Sache. 

grüsse


----------



## joraku (2. Juli 2009)

Mmh, würde die Bilder gerne sehen^^, aber ich denke das es nicht erlaubt ist, wenn das Spiel in D auf dem Index steht.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2009)

das denke ich auch, werde lieber mal einen der redis oder einen Mod darauf ansprechen, bevor hier noch die Hölle losgeht.

Grüsse


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Juli 2009)

Genau frag' lieber - aber solange es nur "Naturshots" sind, sollte es klargehen (finde ich).
Aber wie gesagt - lieber fragen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2009)

habe soeben eine Anfrage losgeschickt, mal abwarten 

*EDIT*: habs weitergegeben, das Game hat eine USK ab 18 wertung bekommen, nun gibt es das Problem, dass wir hier im Forum viele User unter 18 haben, man hat mir gesagt man fragt nach, wahrscheinlich in der Redaktion.

*Update* : leider werde ich die Necrovision Bilder nicht hochladen, ich freue mich aber schon drauf, noch einige klasse Warhead Screens zu schiessen, diesmal ohne das lästige HUD 

Grüsse


----------



## Mentos.DE (2. Juli 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> *Update* : leider werde ich die Necrovision Bilder nicht hochladen, ich freue mich aber schon drauf, noch einige klasse Warhead Screens zu schiessen, diesmal ohne das lästige HUD


Probier's mal mit folgendem:
(Ordner "HiRes" in Game/Screenshots erstellen)
r_useedgeaa=2 -> AA-Ersatz, fällt bei Gras und Palmen auf 
e_screenshot_width=Doppelte Breite deiner gewünschten Auflösung
e_screenshot_height=Doppelte Höhe deiner gewünschten Auflösung
e_screenshot_quality=100
e_screenshot_file_format=jpg
e_screenshot=1

Dann werden deine Bilder gerendert und in dem erstelltem Ordner abgespeichert, die musst du dann nur noch auf die Hälfte skalieren und du hast super Bilder auch ohne AA gemacht


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2009)

Du meinst den Ordner "HiRes" im Ordner Game/Screenshots erstellen, oder zuerst den Ordner "Screenshots" im Ordner Game erstellen, und dann den Ordner "HiRes" ?

Finde unter Game nämlich keinen Ordner "Screenshots" 

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ? 

Hab gelesen man muss auch eine autoexec.cfg Datei erstellen ? Oder einfach im Game Editor eingeben ?

Sry für die vielen Fragen, aber das ist noch neu für mich. 

Grüsse


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Juli 2009)

CoJ BiB

[2.560 x 1.600 / 16:1 HQ-AF / resized]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (2. Juli 2009)

Call Of Juarez - Bound In Blood

Einstellungen: alles auf hoch


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Juli 2009)

​ 
HQ Enthusiast Modus
1680x1050
MSAA 2x | AF16:1
V-sync|HDR|nHancer​ 
Durch das Entfernen des HUD sehen die Screenshots sofort ne Klasse besser aus.​ 
Dankeschön an "joraku" und "<--@ndré-->". ​ 
Und es hat noch einen netten Nebeneffekt, es schärft den Orientierungssinn und macht das Game fordernder, speziell weil man auch über Kimme und Korn schiessen muss. ​ 
Grüsse​


----------



## Mentos.DE (2. Juli 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Du meinst den Ordner "HiRes" im Ordner Game/Screenshots erstellen, oder zuerst den Ordner "Screenshots" im Ordner Game erstellen, und dann den Ordner "HiRes" ?
> 
> Finde unter Game nämlich keinen Ordner "Screenshots"
> 
> ...



Achso, wusste der nicht genau ob der schon da ist, ja, den musst du dann erst erstellen 
Die autoexec.cfg brauchst du nicht unbedingt, das ist eine Textdatei die zu Beginn eines Spieles geladen wird, da kann man sämtliche Konsolenbefehle eintippen und somit auch z.B. ultra hohe Grafikeffekte erzielen, die nicht unter Very High vorhanden sind. Oder man verändert Sachen, die einem am höheren Grafiksetting nicht passen da man sie im Optionsmenü nicht umstellen kann.
Hier ist zum Beispiel eine mit super Settings und akzeptabler Performance, ähnlich der Mster Config nur mit höheren Einstellungen.
Wenn du dir dann so eine autoexec anlegst, kannst du auch noch folgendes reinschreiben:

```
bind f11 e_screenshot=1
```
Dann musst du nur noch o.g. Sachen für die Auflösung etc. eintippen und kannst dann mit F11 immer die Screenshots rendern lassen, so kriegt man auch Explosionen gut ins Bild (Ohne Zeitlupe zu benutzen, die kannst du mit time_scale=0.5 aktivieren (1 ist Normalzeit, also 0.5 halbe ))

Ein paar hab ich noch gemacht:
_*
Crysis Warhead/Wars
Custom Settings/Downscaled*_


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Juli 2009)

danke für den Tipp, werd mich dann mal etwas damit beschäftigen 

Grüsse


----------



## danysahne333 (3. Juli 2009)

Call Of Juarez - Bound In Blood

Einstellungen: alles auf hoch


----------



## McZonk (3. Juli 2009)

Ein paar Eindrücke von der GDC06 Map. Bewegt sieht die durchaus sehr hohe Vegetationsdichte definitiv noch imposanter aus. Bilder sind auf meinem Testsetup mit den beiden 285 im SLi entstanden.

Depth of Field rockt jedenfalls 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Juli 2009)

​ 
*In Game : Enthusiast Mode| AA 2X |*​ 
*Ultra HQ Custom Config 1.3 Final by Helder Pinto*​ 
*1680x1050 HQ | AA 2X | AF 16:1 | Vsync | HDR | nHancer *​ 



*@McZonk:*

das sind wirklich imposante und beeindruckende Bilder, die Farbgebung sieht für meinen Geschmack sehr realistisch aus. 

Ich habe heute mal die Ultra HQ Custom Config von Helder Pinto installiert.

*@Mentos.DE* : 

danke nochmal für den Tipp. 

Ich muss sagen dass sich die Qualität schon etwas verbessert hat im Vergleich zu meinen letzten Screens. Ingame und bei nHancer habe ich nichts verändert.

Ich finde, schwarzer kann der Schatten nicht mehr werden, auch die Beleuchtung hat sich verändert, wobei das ganze Bild etwas dunkler dargestellt wird.

Die Performance hat sich, wenn nur minimal verschlechtert (1-2 fps).

Die Gesamtoptik hat einen Sprung nach vorne gemacht, ich frag mich, ob da per Config nochmals eine deutliche Steigerung ohne Leistungsverlust mit der Gtx 280 möglich wäre ?

Grüsse






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (3. Juli 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen dass sich die Qualität schon etwas verbessert hat im Vergleich zu meinen letzten Screens. Ingame und bei nHancer habe ich nichts verändert.
> 
> Ich finde, schwarzer kann der Schatten nicht mehr werden, auch die Beleuchtung hat sich verändert, wobei das ganze Bild etwas dunkler dargestellt wird.
> 
> ...


Kann ich die Config auch mit einer 8600GT ausprobieren 

@ alle oben: Super Screens


----------



## Mentos.DE (4. Juli 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich finde, schwarzer kann der Schatten nicht mehr werden, auch die Beleuchtung hat sich verändert, wobei das ganze Bild etwas dunkler dargestellt wird.
> 
> Die Performance hat sich, wenn nur minimal verschlechtert (1-2 fps).
> 
> ...


Freu mich 
Zu den Schatten: Ich weiß nicht genau welche Konsolenbefehle du dafür brauchst, ich würde das im Editor machen, der funktioniert mit Warhead aber nicht.
Für eine Übersicht der Befehle gibt es ein Tool, damit kannst du bestimmt bildermäßig noch etwas rausholen- aber ist dann leider nicht mehr spielbar 
Deine zweite Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Juli 2009)

*@joraku *:

danke fürs Feedback, zu deiner Frage, wahrscheinlich musst du mit der 8700 GT die Auflösung etwas runterschrauben, auf 1280/1024, du musst es einfach mal versuchen. 

*@Mentos.DE* :

die Qualität stellt mich atm auf jeden Fall zufrieden, ich denke auch dass weitere Bildverbesserungen die framerate ins Bodenlose ziehen, deshalb spiele ich jetzt mal mit dieser Config.

Grüsse


----------



## jay.gee (4. Juli 2009)

*ArmA²@1680x1050 - diverse Settings: ****Special Thx 2 Myke*****


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Juli 2009)

*Anno 1404 - alles auf max. (im Spiel)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind meine ersten (grafischen) Impressionen vom Spiel. Einfach hammer ​
Gruß,
André


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Juli 2009)

CRYSIS WARHEAD Ultra HQ Config Final 1.3* by Helder Pinto*

*1680x1050 | TSSAA 2X | AF 16:1 nHancer Custom Einstellungen*




Gefällt mir ganz gut, die Config, so macht es noch mehr Spass die Bilder zu schiessen* *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Juli 2009)

*XP DX9 |Special UHQ Custom Config| Full Enthusiast Mode*
*1600x1200|TSSAA X2 | AF 16:1 | V-sync on*
*settings by nhancer*
*und sogar gut spielbar *

​Hi zusammen, ich hab heut noch ne Menge an Screens gemacht, hier einige der Besten davon.

Grüsse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Juli 2009)

​ 
*XP DX9 |Special UHQ Custom Config| Full Enthusiast Mode*
*1600x1200|TSSAA X2 | AF 16:1 | V-sync on*
*settings by nhancer*
*und sogar spielbar  *
​ 

und noch ein paar andere....

Grüsse






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (4. Juli 2009)

@ e-freak: Schon erstaunlich, was Schatten und Licht ausmachen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Juli 2009)

Da hast du Recht, hatte ich so nicht erwartet 

Grüsse


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. Juli 2009)

Ich mach auch ma wieder mit 

*Crysis Warhead
1600x1200
AA off Vsync off
Ultra High Quality Custom Config
(nochmal ein Danke an e-Freak )



*​


----------



## Mentos.DE (5. Juli 2009)

Crysis
Custom Config+ToD
Originalgröße: 3360x2100


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Juli 2009)

​ 
*XP DX9 |Special UHQ Custom Config| Full Enthusiast Mode*
*1600x1200|TSSAA X2 | AF 16:1 | V-sync on*
*settings by nhancer*
*und sogar spielbar *​ 


@Mentos.DE : Thx für die Config !​ 
geile Bilder ​ 
Welche MOD läuft denn da ? Und mit welcher GPU ?​ 
Grüsse​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mentos.DE (5. Juli 2009)

Mit einer ganzen 8800GTS 512mb 
Die ToD hab ich hier hochgeladen, dafür brauchst du aber einen Editor, also das normale Crysis oder Crysis Wars 1.4, die Maps sind aus dem MP.
Die Config ist auch von Pinto


----------



## Pittiplatsch (5. Juli 2009)

@ <--@ndré-->

Wo hast du denn die geile Karre her?
Ach mist seh gerade das das GT4 ist und nicht GTA4.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Juli 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky*
*Jaco CS Graphics Quality Mod 1.0 *​ 

*XP DX9*
*1920x1200 Game settings : Maximum*
*nHancer : HQ|TSSAA 1x2 | AF 16:1|HDR|Vsync on|*​ 



ich hab mir mal diese Quality MOD für Clear Sky installiert, ich weiss aber nicht ob's geklappt hat.​ 
Installiert habe ich so : GameData Ordner erstellt, dann in der datei "fsgame" den Eintrag "$game_data$" ergänzt, so dass dort ​ 
$game_data$ = true| true| $fs_root$| gamedata\​ 
steht. Dann die Mod in den Ordner GameData extrahiert, dabei werden auch alle Dateien korrekt angezeigt.​ 
Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob die Config überhaupt funktionniert. Die verbesserte Qualität kann ich noch nicht so richtig wahrnehmen. Die MOD soll verbesserte Texturen und eine verbesserte Beleuchtung bieten.​ 
Falls jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat, dann bitte teilt es mir mit.​ 
Oder kann es sein, dass ich mir zuviel von der X-rayEngine erwarte ? 


Grüsse​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Juli 2009)

*CRYSIS WARHEAD SP* | XP DX9

*Custom Config Enthusiast 1600x1200*
*HQ |TSSAA 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR | Vsync on*




Paar Bildchen hab ich noch.....

Grüsse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Juli 2009)

*CRYSIS WARHEAD SP* | XP DX9​ 
*Custom Config Enthusiast 1600x1200*
*HQ |TSSAA 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR | Vsync on*​ 

*und der Rest für Heute *​ 
*Grüsse*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juli 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky 

XP DX9

Special Quality Config by JacoX

*1920x1200 TSSAA 2X |AF 16:1*



*Grüsse*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juli 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky*
*Jaco CS Graphics Quality Mod 1.0 *​ 

*XP DX9*
*1600x1200 Game settings : Maximum*
*nHancer : HQ|TSSAA 1x2 | AF 16:1|HDR|Vsync on|*​ 

Mit der Mod läuft Clear Sky natürlich noch weniger flüssig, ob in 1920x1200 oder 1600x1200, das ändert nichts,  aber die gesamtoptik hat sich schon verbessert, nur die Bodentexturen sind grässlich.

Grüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juli 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky*
*Jaco CS Graphics Quality Mod 1.0 *

*XP DX9*
*1600x1200 Game settings : Maximum*
*nHancer : HQ|TSSAA 1x2 | AF 16:1|HDR|Vsync on|*



Hier noch einige davon...

Grüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juli 2009)

*CRYSIS WARHEAD SP* | *XP DX9*


*Custom Config Enthusiast 1600x1200*
*HQ |TSSAA 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR | Vsync on*

Grüsse 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juli 2009)

*CRYSIS WARHEAD SP* | *XP DX9*

*settings by nHancer*

*Ultra HQ Custom Config Enthusiast 1600x1200*
*HQ |TSSAA 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR | Vsync on*



Hier ein paar neue Screens vom Level "Shore Leave", ohne HUD spielt sich das Game endlich wie ein richtiger ego shooter 

Grüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juli 2009)

*CRYSIS WARHEAD SP* | *XP DX9*​ 
*settings by nHancer*​ 
*Ultra HQ Custom Config Enthusiast 1600x1200*
*HQ |TSSAA 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR | Vsync on*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (7. Juli 2009)

Aber man kann die Nanoanzugkräfte nicht mehr benutzen oder? 
Geht bei mir zumindest nicht.


----------



## Mentos.DE (7. Juli 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Aber man kann die Nanoanzugkräfte nicht mehr benutzen oder?
> Geht bei mir zumindest nicht.


Du kannst im Menü die Schnelltasten aktivieren, dann kannst du die Modi über folgende Tasten aktivieren:
Speed: Doppelt Sprint
Strength: Doppelt Springen (Man springt auch gleich hoch)
Cloak: Doppelt  Ducken
Armor: Einmal 4
Die ganzen Sachen kann man halt auch erhalten, wenn man mehrfach auf 4 drückt, weiß die Reihenfolge aber nicht auswendig, glaube einmal Armor, zweimal Speed, dreimal Strength, viermal Cloak.

@e-freak1: Gefällt mir immer mehr, mach mal welche in diesem Zuglevel... wo man Anfangs aus dem Gebäude fährt 


Nochmal was von mir mit Zockersettings runterskaliert


----------



## joraku (7. Juli 2009)

^ Okay. Danke. 

Gibt es eine Art "Freie Kamera" mit der man um Nomad herumfahren kann?
Oder wie hast du es hingekriegt, das man Nomad von vorne sieht?
Habe das schonmal probiert, allerdings dreht er sich ja mit. 
Übrigens: Hammer Screens!


----------



## Mentos.DE (7. Juli 2009)

Danke, dass mit der Kamera mache ich über g_detachcamera=1, dann bleibt die Kamera stehen und man kann den Spieler steuern.
Ist leider keine freie Kamerafahrt, aber wenn du im Devmode Noclip aktivierst kannst du dir immer eine gute Stelle suchen und musst dann blind steuern.
Wenn du nur Beine und Arme siehst einfach F1 drücken 
Eine freie Kamera müsste ich mal Coden, dass geht relativ schnell im Editor, ist aber kompliziert in jedes Level zu laden


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Juli 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky 
XP DX9

Special Quality Config 1.0 by JacoX
1680x1050 TSSAA 2X |AF 16:1*​ 


*Die Lichteffekte sind mit der Mod genial geworden, so sind die God-Rays jetzt in jedem Level verfügbar. *


Grüsse
​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Juli 2009)

*CRYSIS WARHEAD SP* | *XP DX9
*
*Custom Config Enthusiast 1600x1200*
*HQ |TSSAA 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR | Vsync on*

​Dank der MOD sehen die Explosionen noch einen Tick besser aus.
Positiv:die fps bleiben auch in solchen Situation stabil und absolut spielbar. ​Grüsse​​






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Juli 2009)

*CRYSIS WARHEAD SP* |*XP DX9*​ 
*Custom Config Enthusiast 1600x1200*
*HQ |TSSAA 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR | Vsync on*​ 



Hi zusammen, 

ich hab heut noch ne Reihe an sehenswerten Screens gemacht, die ich Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte. 

Grüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Juli 2009)

*CRYSIS WARHEAD SP* |*XP DX9*


*Custom Config Enthusiast 1600x1200*
*HQ |TSSAA 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR | Vsync on*



Mit der Mod macht das erneute durchspielen wesentlich mehr Spass.

Grüsse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Juli 2009)

bild ich mir das ein oder ist bei dir die grafikqualität besser? ^^


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Juli 2009)

inwiefern meinst du das ?

Es gibt schon einiges an Einstellungen die ich im NV treiber und mit dem nHancer vornehme.

Grüsse


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Juli 2009)

ich bilde mir ein, dass deine bilder qualitativ besser als meine aussehen... ^^


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Juli 2009)

Hab dir ne PN geschickt 

Grüsse


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2009)

*Velvet Assassin*

[2.560 x 1.600 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF / resized mit Lanczos]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Juli 2009)

*CRYSIS WARHEAD SP* |*XP DX9*​ 

*Custom Config Enthusiast 1600x1200*
*HQ |TSSAA 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR | Vsync on*​ 




hier noch einige Warhead Bilder, die Config macht schon einiges her...und komischer weise läuft das Spiel auch geschmeidiger, ich spiele hier momentan in 1900x1200 und trotzdem noch mit 21 average fps !! Bei meinen settings dürften eigentlich nur zwischen 15 und 18 average Bilder herauskommen.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob der Performance Gewinn anhält oder wieder zurückgeht.

*@PCGH_Marc* : Bild 2 schaut genial aus 

Grüsse






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Juli 2009)

*CRYSIS WARHEAD SP* |*XP DX9*​ 


*Custom Config Enthusiast 1600x1200*
*HQ |TSSAA 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR | Vsync on*​ 


mein letzter Besuch an dieser Tanke : ​ 
Grüsse​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juli 2009)

*Bionic Commando (DX9)* - ein grandioses Spiel _imo_!

[2.560 x 1.600 bzw. 1.920 x 1.200]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Juli 2009)

*CRYSIS WARHEAD SP* |*XP DX9*​ 


*Custom Config Enthusiast 1900x1200 |**HQ |TSSAA 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR | Vsync on*​ 



Grüsse​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (13. Juli 2009)

@ marc:
Yeah! 
Das sieht gut aus. Nicht am Besten aber gut und ich bin mal auf richtig bewegte Bilder in HD gespannt.
Nur beim letzten  Bild, dieser arg eckige Stein sieht nicht so dolle aus.

@ e-freak: Vor allem die Bilder von den vereisten Soldaten gefallen mir.


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Juli 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> @ e-freak: Vor allem die Bilder von den vereisten Soldaten gefallen mir.


 
ja die sehen extrem gut aus, speziell das erste Bild...btw ist das ein Bug ?


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Juli 2009)

*CRYSIS WARHEAD SP* |*XP DX9*



*Custom Config Enthusiast 1900x1200 |**HQ |TSSAA 2x1 | AF 16:1 | HDR | Vsync on*




hier noch einige Bilder aus dem Level "Adapt or Perish"

Grüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## joraku (14. Juli 2009)

^ Warum sollte es ein Bug sein?
Weil er dich anschaut? 

Warum sind die beiden Waffen (haben irgend so einen komischen Namen) nur zur Hälfte vereist?


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Juli 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> ^ Warum sollte es ein Bug sein?
> Weil er dich anschaut?


 
nee wegen der Löcher im Gesicht 

ka warum die waffen nur zur hälfte vereist sind, kann an der Mod liegen, oder vielleicht ist es auch ohne Mod so ? Kann mich nicht erinnern. 


wie wärs mal wieder mit Fallout3 Bildern ? 

Grüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*INSURGENCY
 MODERN INFANTRY COMBAT* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Juli 2009)

da hab ich noch einige nette Fallout3 Bildchen gemacht 

Grüsse






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Juli 2009)

da ich atm wieder F3 spiele, hier noch einige Bilder ohne HUD. 

Grüsse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Juli 2009)

ein ganzer Thread für mich allein , come on Leutz, postet doch mal eure Screenshots 

Grüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (17. Juli 2009)

okay okay schon dabei


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Juli 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> okay okay schon dabei


 
geht doch 

ist "Blanka" auch noch mit dabei ? Oder war das ein anderes Game ?

Nee das war doch auch Street Fighter


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Juli 2009)

Passend zum Screenshot Contest vom Juli 09 mit dem Thema "Gewaltige Explosionen" :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ty-contest-im-juli-gewaltige-explosionen.html
(Teilnehmer gesucht)


trage ich für heute mal meinen Teil hier im Thread dazu bei. 

Dabei habe ich mich auf die A-Bombe liegend in Megaton, im Spiel Fallout3 konzentriert. 

Die Sequenz hat mir dermassen Spass gemacht, dass ich sie einfach mal zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten laufen liess.  

Von vielen Usern hört man oft, dass die Szene im Dunkeln am besten rüberkommt, bei Tageslicht ist sie weniger spektakulär, am besten gefällt mir jedoch Bild 1, von allen finden ich die Beleuchtung am schönsten.

Vorhin fiel mir auch auf warum : bei allen anderen Bildern hatte ich das Licht vom Pip-boy aktiviert, bei diesem nicht.  

Trotzdem bleibt es mein Favorit 

Grüsse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mentos.DE (18. Juli 2009)

Hab für den Contest auch ein bisschen rumprobiert...
Ein paar Versuche hat's da schon gebraucht 
Fand ich dann teilweise doch nicht so gut und hab andere genommen, ist schwer bei nur max. 3 Stück


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Juli 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> geht doch
> 
> ist "Blanka" auch noch mit dabei ? Oder war das ein anderes Game ?
> 
> Nee das war doch auch Street Fighter



kk ich merke du willst mir indirekt sagen, dass du gerne Bilder von "Blanka" hättest^^

Bitte hier allerdings chancenlos gegen "Sagat"

greetz


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Juli 2009)

*@_-=Dante=-_* :

da sieht der gute alte Blanka wirklich schlecht aus , aber er hatte ja immer mehr Schwächen und schwerfälligere Moves drauf als die anderen Fighter, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Ich hab heute mal wieder ne Masse an sehenswerten Warhead (@Config) Screenshots gemacht. 

Die Mod macht ihren Job immer noch gut, wirklich omnipräsent in vielen Szenen wirken die Schatten sowie die allgemeine Beleuchtung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Juli 2009)

hier noch einige davon...und es läuft immer noch im 24-29 fps Bereich, jedoch kommt es einem dabei so vor, als würde das Game wesentlich flüssiger laufen als mit den angegebenen fps.



Grüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saab-FAN (19. Juli 2009)

So, ich tu mal was anderes als Crysis posten:

Erstmal ein Schildchen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dann noch ein paar Screens von meiner USS-Balao, mit der ich durchn Pazifik cruise und dabei den Soundtrack zu Fluch der Karibik höre 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylvester (19. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vista | 64bit | DX10 | 2xAA | 1920x1200
Hélder [HP] Pinto – Ultra High Quality Custom Config V1.3 Final*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Juli 2009)

Fallout3 spiel ich atm mit dem High-Definitiuon Texture-pack, die Optik wird damit nochmals aufgewertet 

Grüsse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylvester (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Vista | 64bit | DX10 | 2xAA | 1920x1200*
*Hélder [HP] Pinto – Ultra High Quality Custom Config V1.3 Final*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Multiplayermap:

*Sub Pens*

Patch 1.5*

Auflösung in 1920*1200-ForceWare 190.38beta
*
Grüße ElfenLied77 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (20. Juli 2009)

@ 1280 x 1024
alles Mittel ohne AA​


----------



## joraku (20. Juli 2009)

noch ein paar


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (20. Juli 2009)

jaja, crysis ist doch schon was feines


----------



## joraku (20. Juli 2009)

D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> jaja, crysis ist doch schon was feines



Jaa, nur ist die Story und die Spielzeit nicht komplett Oskarhitverdächtig. 
Obwohl ich persönlich nichts gegen die Story einzuwenden habe, eher gegen die mickrige Spielzeit.


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Juli 2009)

Hier noch paar Fallout3 Bilder...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Multiplayermap:

*Corrosion*

Patch 1.5*

Auflösung in 1920*1200-ForceWare 190.38beta
*
Grüße ElfenLied77 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Juli 2009)

Crysis Warhead@ Helder Pinto Config 1.3 Final, Level "adapt or perish"

Grüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Bald 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Juli 2009)

Crysis Warhead @ Ultra HQ Config Final 1.3 by Hélder Pinto​ 
TSAA 1X2 | AF 16:1 | V-sync on | HDR​ 

Es überrascht mich immer wieder wie geschmeidig das Spiel mit dieser Config und den Einstellungen läuft...

Grüsse​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Juli 2009)

Crysis Warhead @ Ultra HQ Config Final 1.3 by Hélder Pinto​ 
TSAA 1X2 | AF 16:1 | V-sync on | HDR
​
Ich geb heute noch mehr Warhead Screens zum besten 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Juli 2009)

Crysis Warhead @ Ultra HQ Config Final 1.3 by Hélder Pinto


TSAA 1X2 | AF 16:1 | V-sync on | HDR

​immer weiter....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (22. Juli 2009)

klar der Fred gehört ganz dir

Hätte ich eine GTX280 würde ich hier auch Crysis Bilder posten

greetz


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Juli 2009)

die Leistung der GTX280 ist zwar auch begrenzt, bin froh dass ich mit Super Sampling AA spielen kann, ich bereue den Kauf der Karte aber keine Sekunde. 

Grüsse


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich bin's noch mal 

Bild 1 sieht schon skurril aus 

Grüsse





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (22. Juli 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> klar der Fred gehört ganz dir
> 
> Hätte ich eine GTX280 würde ich hier auch Crysis Bilder posten
> 
> greetz



Ich habe eine 8600GT und poste trotzdem Crysis Bilder. 
Also bitte, das ist keine Ausrede


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Juli 2009)

paar Bildchen noch zu später Stunde...

Grüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylvester (23. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Vista | 64bit | 4xAA | 16xAF | Settings: Max | 1920x1200*​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich finde eure Bilder wirklich klasse und ich würde gerne mal wieder was auf der PCGH Main promoten. Allerdings sind Crysis und CoD 4 jetzt nicht unbedingt geeignet dafür, da "steinalt". 

Spielt hier denn niemand was Aktuelles und kann davon Screens machen?

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## CeresPK (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die schönsten Game-Images/Der Selfmade-Thread*

Und hier mal ein paar neue Bilder von mir aus TDU (auch wenn ich Audis nicht sonderlich mag, diese Mod von Tool831 ist einfach nur  )
Ist das nicht das schöne an diesem Thread hier das man auch noch etwas ältere Games sieht, und wie gut sie manchmal noch aussehen.​


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Juli 2009)

auch wenn COD4 und Crysis "steinalt" sind, so machen sie immer noch Spass und bieten eine grandiose Optik, das Gleiche gilt für Fallout3 und die S.T.A.L.K.E.R Reihe.

Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack ist es dieses Jahr aber auch extrem langweilig, da ich fast nur Ego-shooter und Action-Rollenspiele zocke, und da gab's dieses Jahr bislang keine interessanten Titel für mich. 

Ich setze alle Hoffnungen auf Wolfenstein, Bioshock2, S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Prypiat, Arcania "a Gothic Tale" und Risen, falls letztere überhaupt noch dieses Jahr erscheinen. 

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass die Aktivität hier im Thread sehr begrenzt ist, es sind praktisch immer die gleichen User die hier posten. Es macht natürlich keinen Spass immer nur seine eigenen Bilder zu sehen. 

Schade eigentlich bei der Hundertschaft an Gamer'n hier im Forum. Scheint den meisten wohl zu aufwändig zu sein. 

Grüsse


----------



## sylvester (23. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Vista | 64bit | 4xAA | 16xAF | Settings: Max | 1920x1200*​


----------



## danysahne333 (23. Juli 2009)

Anno 1404




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moe (23. Juli 2009)

> Scheint den meisten wohl zu aufwändig zu sein.


nicht doch. nur vergesse ich z.b. beim zocken immer screens zu machen.

*Race Driver Grid*
*1280x1024/75Hz/4xMSAA/Vsync an

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## joraku (23. Juli 2009)

Was neueres: H.A.W.X. - Demo 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Juli 2009)

ist zwar alt...sieht aber wie neu aus. 

Grüsse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sylvester (24. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vista | 64bit | 4xAA | 16xAF | Settings: Max | V-Sync | 1920x1200*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Juli 2009)

*Crysis Warhead @ Ultra HQ Custom Config Final 1.3 by* [URL="http://www.helderpinto.com/"]*Hélder Pinto <<< klick*
[/URL]
*TSAA 1X2 | AF 16:1 | V-sync on | HDR*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explosiv (24. Juli 2009)

*Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sylvester (24. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Vista | 64bit | 4xAA | 16xAF | Settings: Max | V-Sync | 1920x1200*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Juli 2009)

*Crysis Warhead @ Ultra HQ Custom Config Final 1.3 by* [URL="http://www.helderpinto.com/"]*Hélder Pinto <<< klick*[/URL]
 ​

*TSAA 1X2 | AF 16:1 | V-sync on | HDR*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße Elfen Lied77 *

Multiplayermaps

_*AIRFIELD - ASYLUM - BANZAI - CASTLE - CLIFFSIDE*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Juli 2009)

*Crysis Warhead @ Ultra HQ Custom Config Final 1.3 by* [URL="http://www.helderpinto.com/"]*Hélder Pinto <<< klick*[/URL]
 ​

*TSAA 1X2 | AF 16:1 | V-sync on | HDR*

​
@ *ElfenLied77 : *die Bilder sehen toll aus  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich lass es mal krachen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Juli 2009)

Ok, Crysis Warhead mag schon ein alter Hut sein, und Ur-Crysis ein noch älterer, und über Storyline und die Gegner-KI kann man schon mal meckern.  

Ich höre die Schreie auch schon : *NEEEEEIIIIN* bitte kein Crysis mehr!!! 

Aber das was die Cryengine2 da auf den Bildschirm zaubert, beeindruckt mich jede Spielminute auf's Neue.  

Deshalb werde ich es wohl ein drittes Mal spielen, (bevor endlich "Wolfenstein" erscheint), und Ideen für neue Screenshots hab ich auch schon.  

Grüsse






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD_Killer (25. Juli 2009)

Ich geb auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu was Crysis Warhead angeht.
Meine settings 1680x1050|AA8x|Vsync on.
Liebe die Wassereffekte


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,
ElfenLied77 ^^*

meine Meinung:"...da kann Splinter Cell einpacken" !

inGame Options max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Version 3.0.5

Grüße ElfenLied77 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## moe (26. Juli 2009)

*Race Driver Grid*
*1280x1024/75Hz/4xMSAA/Vsync an

*diesmal gibts bilder vom driften




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Juli 2009)

Da ich atm bis zum Release von "Wolfenstein" warte, was vorraussichtlich am 21.8.09 erscheint , hab ich Windows neu aufgesetzt und nur Crysis Warhead installiert . 

Diese HQ Config von Hélder Pinto hat's mir angetan : die Optik ist grandios und es läuft trotzdem nicht unter 23 fps und mit durchschnittlich 27 Bildern pro/sek, maximal sind sogar 32 fps möglich. Und das alles trotz aktiviertem Super Sampling AA 1x2 und AF 16:1. !!!

Die gute Performance der Config ist auch von daher vorteilhaft, dass man auch mit einer Mittelklasse-grafikkarte noch ordentlich spielen kann, sogar mit aktiviertem MSSAA sollte da noch was möglich sein.

Für diejenigen die auf AA und AF verzichten können : auch ohne diese Einstellungen sieht diese Config um Längen besser aus als das Original, und bietet eine bessere Performance. 

Grüsse


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Juli 2009)

Es wurden überwiegend Änderungen an der Beleuchtung vorgenommen, was das Gesamtbild natürlich komplett ändert, HDR wurde auch optimiert. 

Die etwas dunklere Optik fällt schnell auf und kommt einem die ersten Minuten sogar stellenweise etwas zu dunkel vor, man darf aber nicht vergessen dass die ersten Spielminuten beim Morgengrauen ablaufen. Wenn man die grosse Lichtung mit Blick auf's Meer erreicht, wirds heller. 

Auch wurden die Texturen kräftig überarbeitet, und das nicht nur aus der Entfernung betrachtet, stellenweise werden z.b die Fels-texturen extrem scharf dargestellt, wie man auf Bild 1 gut sehen kann.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. Juli 2009)

Call of Duty - World at War...

1920*1200, 4*AA, Texturen auf max.

greetz


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Juli 2009)

Crysis Warhead @ UHQC Config Final 1.3 by Hélder Pinto

1600x1200 |TSSAA 1X2 |AF 16:1| HDR|V-SYNC ON

Grüsse
​


----------



## Potman (29. Juli 2009)

So ich hab mir jetzt auch mal Fallout 3 gegönnt. 
Schöne aussicht hat man


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juli 2009)

Fallout3 ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, und Möglichkeiten für schöne screenshot's gibt's auch massenweise. 

Grüsse


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (29. Juli 2009)

Ich auch nochmal

CoD 5 

greetz


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Juli 2009)

So, ich dann auch mal. Viel Spaß mit Fallout 3 .


----------



## danysahne333 (30. Juli 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> So, ich dann auch mal. Viel Spaß mit Fallout 3 .


 
Deine Fallout 3 Screens gefallen mir recht gut, nicht so einheitlich wie die vielen anderen Screen's. Crysis Screens kann ich mittlerweile nicht mehr sehen...meine Gedanken...


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Juli 2009)

danysahne333 schrieb:


> Crysis Screens kann ich mittlerweile nicht mehr sehen...meine Gedanken...


 
Du wirst aber damit leben müssen, noch einiges an Crysis Screens hier zu sehen, einfach Augen zu und durch... 


Grüsse


----------



## -_Elvis_- (1. August 2009)

da kommen auch erstma n paar crysis screens
ich hab letzt so ne lsutige leiche von nem koreaner im wasser gesehen-dann hab ich noch n paar koreaner hinterhergeworfen-das is zu geil wie da manche drinliegen


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
...Grüße, Elfen Lied 77 *

Addons sind bestellt ^^ ,also freut euch auf mehr Screenshots ;o)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. August 2009)

*@-_Elvis_- :* 

ja diese toten KVA Soldaten sind schon ne Lachnummer, bin auch schon etlichen begegnet 

Hier mal einige Impressionen von Crysis WARS, mann o mann, sind da Killer unterwegs , da muss man ganz flink sein, muss mich erst mal an das Tempo gewöhnen, als alter Knacker. 

Speziell die "Schnellen Spiele" haben's in sich. Da sollte man sich mal zusammen tun und mit ner ganzen Mannschaft da rein, und aufräumen , allein ist's da schnell zu Ende. Wenigstens dauert das Respawnen nur ne sekunde. 

Am besten gefallen mir die Map's Mesa und die Raffinerie, jeweils im Powerstruggle-modus.

Panzer fahren macht schon sehr viel Spass, aber auch sonst gefällt mir WARS ganz gut.

Grüsse


----------



## joraku (1. August 2009)

Du musst mal den Modus Team Action und dort die Karte Steel Mill ausprobieren! 
Da geht was ab. 
@ all: Das vorbeischauen hier rentiert sich immer. Tolle Screens!


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. August 2009)

yo Steel Mill war ich auch schon, gut dass du mich erinnerst, dort hab ich bis jetzt immer am längsten überlebt. 

Gute idee, da wir morgen Abend ne partie zocken werden, die Map bietet viel mehr Schutz rundherum als die anderen, auf einigen Karten machts echt keinen Spass zu spielen, man wird einfach zu schnell abgeknallt. 

Ich wette da gibts welche, die den ganzen Tag dort rumhängen. 

Gruss


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Grüße, Elfen Lied 77 *

No Mod, all max !

ps: @e-freak1, deinetwegen hab ich Crysis wieder installiert ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. August 2009)

Wieder Fallout 3. Hoffe sie gefallen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
...Grüße, Elfen Lied 77 *

_Addons sind bestellt ^^ ,also freut euch auf mehr Screenshots ;o)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. August 2009)

Trine


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
...Grüße, Elfen Lied 77 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2009)

*[1.920 x 1.200 / 4x4 OGSSAA + 16:1 AF/ y33H@-pr0n-Config / Rygel Texturen / resized]*

Was braucht es: 3,5G RAM / 1,7G VRAM / mehr Fps *g*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (5. August 2009)

*Fallout 3* hatten wir bestimmt schon oft genug, aber auch als Triplehead?


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*HQ* @ Config​ 


Mfg​


----------



## Council (5. August 2009)

Hi! Bin neu hier und der Thread gefällt mir  Super Bilder dabei


NBA 2K9
                                        (1680x1050 4xAA)


Screens sind runterskaliert und leicht nachbearbeitet.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. August 2009)

*@ Council*

Dann Hallo und willkommen im Forum, und im Spiele Screenshot-Thread 

Hier noch paar Warhead Bildchen 

Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*HQ* *@ Config*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Crysis Warhead @ Config​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. August 2009)

*Crysis Warhead* 25x16 / 16xS + 16:1 AF / ub0r-Config / Rygel-Texturen / resized]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Warhead HQ | SSAA 2x1 @ Config*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. August 2009)

Hier noch einige sehr abwechslungsreiche Warhead Bilder ​ 
Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (7. August 2009)

Gothic 3 
Settings:einfach alles hochgedreht außer diese nervigen sonnenringe


----------



## Mr.Maison (8. August 2009)

Batman aus der Demo.
Ich habe per Fraps den Screen gemacht und dann mit Ifranview die die größe auf 900x800 geändert und anschließend unter dem Dateiformat jpg gespeichert. Macht das so Sinn? Wie macht Ihr das?


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2009)

Oder beim Größe ändern zumindest einen Haken bei "Preserve aspect ratio" bzw. "Seitenverhältnis beibehalten" setzen und nur die Breite auf 900p stellen, dann wird das Bild nicht verzerrt.

@Topic:

Sam & Max - What's New Beelzebub



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße, ElfenLied77 

1920x1200 max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Mr.Maison (8. August 2009)

Erstmal Danke für die Tipps!
So jetzt noch mal *Batman: Arkam Asylum Demo*. Alles max (ausser Physx, Für Max Physx wird ne GTX260 + 9800 als Physxkarte empfohlen!)

Für weitere Tipps wäre ich dankbar. Once again: Batman

_Tipp Nr.1: Keine Doppelposts!_


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. August 2009)

*GTA IV*

Grüße, ElfenLied77 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. August 2009)

*Crysis Warhead & Wars* ​ 
Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plompi (9. August 2009)

Hier mal n paar Crysis screens: 

               Mster Quality config | eigene ToD | Rygel texture mod +Warhead Texturen


----------



## MSPCFreak (9. August 2009)

Hier mal etwas ältere: GTA United

Ich hab 2 Bilder gemacht. (Ohne ENBSeries Mod!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plompi (9. August 2009)

Crysis:
   Mster Quality config | eigene ToD | Rygel texture mod +Warhead Texturen


----------



## -_Elvis_- (9. August 2009)

Gothic 3 1280x1024 Alles High außer sonnenringe


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. August 2009)

Ich habe vor kurzem fast identische Warhead Bilder wie diese hochgeladen, nur sind diese jetzt mit Windows7 64bit im DX10-64bit-Modus entstanden.

Dabei habe ich wieder die HQ Config von Hélder Pinto installiert und muss sagen dass die Performance die gleiche ist wie mit Windows XP 32bit. 

Natürlich hab ich mich auch sofort auf die Suche nach den tollen DX10-Effekten gemacht  , und muss sagen dass ich noch nicht so richtig fündig geworden bin. 

Nee im Ernst, das Spiel sieht, finde ich, noch etwas besser aus als vorher, und die Performance ist die selbe geblieben.

Falls die Performance so bleibt, und es sonst keine nennenswerten Bugs in nächster Zeit gibt, dann werde ich Windows7 wohl schneller als erwartet auf meine Haupt-festplatte schmeissen. 

Das BS rennt wie Sau. 

Ätzend ist wie immer Securom, ich musste natürlich Warhead und Wars zuerst von meiner XP-Platte entfernen...

Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2009)

*Crysis / Crysis Warhead*

[1.920 x 1.200 / 4x4 OGSSAA + 16:1 AF/ y33H@-pr0n-Config / Rygel Texturen / resized]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein bereits gepostetes, aber dieses Mal mit RAM- und Fps-Angabe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (10. August 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow Of Chernobyl 1.006 (CompleteMod 1.32) - Tour durch Prypjat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. August 2009)

*Crysis Warhead @ Config, settings by nHancer, AF/TSSAA|HDR|Vsync On|*
*Windows7 64bit @ D3D10 64bit-mode @ 1600x1200*


*Mfg *





*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. August 2009)

*Crysis Warhead @ Config, settings by nHancer, AF/TSSAA|HDR|Vsync On|*
*Windows7 Ultimate 64bit @ D3D10 64bit-mode @ 1600x1200*​ 

Und noch einige reine naturshot's....dabei ackert die GTX280 ganz schön, bleibt aber unter 80°.​ 
Nur die frames zieht der DX10-modus doch ein wenig runter, es liegen nur noch zwischen 20-27 Bilder pro sekunde an, 1900x1200 kann ich also knicken.  ​ 
Damit ist die für mich persönlich spielbare Schmerzgrenze erreicht, obwohl es auch bei Kämpfen nie ruckelt, trozdem läufts auf meinem alten XP system ein wenig besser. Jedoch bleibt Warhead nun auf meiner W7 Test-platte. Kein Bock das Spiel schon wieder umzuziehen .​ 
Das gewonnene Plus an Optik tröstet mich ein wenig über die verlorenen frames hinweg , und von Supersampling auf Multisampling umschalten kann ich einfach nicht. ​ 



*Mfg *​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (10. August 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow Of Chernobyl 1.006 (CompleteMod 1.32) - Tour durch Prypjat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. August 2009)

* GTA IV* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, ElfenLied77 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## moe (11. August 2009)

call of juarez
1280x1024/höchste details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. August 2009)

Leute, bitte vermeidet diese übergrossen Einbindungen eurer Screenshots, speziell *zwei *nebeneinander sind einfach zuviel des Guten, man muss dadurch auf ner mega breiten Seite hier rumscrollen. 

Grüsse


----------



## Wendigo (12. August 2009)

gta 4​


----------



## RedBrain (12. August 2009)

*Need for Speed - Porsche

*1280x1024x32 - 24x AA, AAA und 16x AF
@ Windows 7 RC x64
Flüssig spielbar






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Die Texturen sind scharf dank Energieoptionen unter Windows 7​


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. August 2009)

*Crysis Warhead *
 *Windows7 DX10 64bit** |TSSAA 2x1 |AF:16:1*


Mfg

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. August 2009)

*Crysis Warhead 
**

*​*
*


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. August 2009)

* GTA *_IV_* Liberty City *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, 
ElfenLied77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## der Türke (16. August 2009)

GTA Liberty City ????

meinst du nicht GTA 4? )


----------



## MSPCFreak (16. August 2009)

> GTA Liberty City ????
> 
> meinst du nicht GTA 4? )



Die Stadt von GTA IV heißt Liberty City!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. August 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> GTA Liberty City ????
> 
> meinst du nicht GTA 4? )




*LOL*

its Sunday 

Leute gibts ...


ps
Habe extra nur für Dich eine 4 ( IV ) hinzugefügt, damit Du Deinen Sonntag ruhig verbringen kannst ^^


----------



## joraku (16. August 2009)

Warum sind die GTA4 Bilder so Treppenstufig? 
Wirkt das auch so arg wenn die Bilder nicht verkleinert worden sind, also sieht das so im Spiel aus?
Gibt da ja kein AA, aber so schlimm dürfte es eigentlich nicht sein.
Aber trotzdem schöne Screens hier wie immer.
Muss auch mal wieder welche posten   - um das Niveau zu senken.


----------



## der Türke (16. August 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *LOL*
> 
> its Sunday
> 
> ...




sry............ 

its sunday and tomrrow is school for me but thank u


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. August 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Warum sind die GTA4 Bilder so Treppenstufig?
> Wirkt das auch so arg wenn die Bilder nicht verkleinert worden sind, also sieht das so im Spiel aus?
> Gibt da ja kein AA, aber so schlimm dürfte es eigentlich nicht sein.
> Aber trotzdem schöne Screens hier wie immer.
> Muss auch mal wieder welche posten   - um das Niveau zu senken.



hi ^^
jepp ist wegen 900*563
in1920*1200 sieht es besser aus ^^
sieht sonst nicht so schlimm aus 

Grüße ElfenLied77


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. August 2009)

*WARHEAD*​ 
*|DX10|64bit|AA: nur INGAME|AF:16:1|HDR*​

Dadurch dass ich Antialiasing nur im Spiel einstelle, konnte ich die Gesamtperformance um 3 frames erhöhen, die Auflösung von 1600x*900 *brachte auch nochmal 1-2 frames.​ 
Somit läuft es aber noch nicht komplett flüssig, es schwankt zwischen minimum 23 und maximum 39 frames, stellenweise (am Strand) kommen sogar bis zu 45fps zustande, was aber nicht repräsentativ ist.​ 
Die average fps liegen atm zwischen 27-29 fps, für Crysis Warhead @ Config eine beachtliche Leistung. ​ 
Mfg​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TwilightAngel (16. August 2009)

Sacred 2 mit eigener SpuSi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. August 2009)

* GTA *_IV_* Liberty City *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, 
ElfenLied77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. August 2009)

Damit der DX10 Modus flüssig läuft, musste ich die Auflösung verringern und von TSSAA auf 4xS Kombiniert umstellen, so sieht es immer noch sehr gut aus und läuft fast flüssig.

Das absolute minimum an fps ist nun auf 25 (in Kämpfen) und 31-35 average fps gestiegen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. August 2009)

*GTA IV** Liberty City *
*
*ENDE_* 
_*Version: Roman lebt 
*_ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, 
ElfenLied77

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows7 DX10 64bit*​ 
*WARHEAD @ Config*​ 
*1280x960 | AA 2X Ingame, Optional-Supertransparenz AA mit nHancer | V-sync : Applikation | HDR |*​ 

Endlich läuft Warhead mit gewünschter Optik flüssig, die fps bleiben grösstenteil's über 35, nur in Kämpfen mit vielen Gegner'n geht's dann selten mal auf 27-28 fps runter.​ 
Das Runtersetzen der Auflösung stört mich gar nicht, auch in 1280x960 sieht das Game einfach genial aus. ​ 
Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. August 2009)

*GTA Vice City*

*...schöne Erinnerungen 

 300FPS 

in 1920*1200 läuft absolut flüssig ^^* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. August 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Hab mich net getraut die im [Sammelthread] zu posten


 
Ist das denn nicht die deutsche ab 18 Version ? 

Schade dass man kein AA aktivieren kann.

Mfg


----------



## Wendigo (19. August 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Ist das denn nicht die deutsche ab 18 Version ?
> 
> Schade dass man kein AA aktivieren kann.
> 
> Mfg



Schau doch mal das letzte Bild an, dann merkste was.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. August 2009)

Ja, ist die Uncut, kann man auf Bild 2 sogar gut erkennen (unten rechts im Bild)  

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. August 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Jo AA geht gar net, schade weil die Grafik nicht grade Hammermässig ist...



ja ist schade, aber das Game sieht auch so ganz gut aus.



rtxus schrieb:


> PS: Werd ich jetzt abgemahnt?



nö, von mir zumindest nicht  

Gruss


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. August 2009)

Die Texturen sind teilweise recht derb, doch auch Spiele wie Crysis bieten stellenweise sehr schlechte Texturen.

Ich weiss nicht, ob und was man per MOD da noch rausholen kann, bin mal gespannt.


Gruss


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. August 2009)

*GTA IV**
Liberty City*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Grüße, 
ElfenLied77

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 *

1920x1200 2xGTX 280 2x1GB
nhancer -> AA:SLi16, AF:16, Gamma: Ein, Textur HQ, 
in Game HQ, 3d: 1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## -_Elvis_- (20. August 2009)

Gothic 3
Ingame alles High, keine Sonnenringe ().
16:1 AF. HQ, 
2320x1856 @ 1280x1024
Sichtweite hoch, Unschärfe weiter hinten.(Gametool)


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. August 2009)

*GTA IV**
Liberty City*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße, 
ElfenLied77

*nhancer:
Grand Theft Auto 4: Schattenprofil
AA: SLI 16xQ,Gamma AACompat: 40000000 AF: 16x
VSync: An AO+ AOFlags:ALeistung: Hochqual.
SLIStereo: 0 HDR:An



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. August 2009)

*GTA IV**
Liberty City*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüße, 
ElfenLied77

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. August 2009)

*GTA IV**
Liberty City*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße, 
ElfenLied77

...36 Grad und es wird noch heißer...*
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rygel (22. August 2009)

Doom 3 - 1920x1200 @ 924x578 - 16xAF - 2xAA - settings Ultra - keine mods - Neue Texturen

Original



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neue Texturen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Original



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neue Texturen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Original



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neue Texturen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. August 2009)

*GTA IV**
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße, 
ElfenLied77
*
nhancer: Grand Theft Auto 4: Schattenprofil
AA: 16x,Gamma AF: 16x VSync: App AO+ AOFlags:A Leistung: Hochqual.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. August 2009)

*GTA IV**
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße, 
ElfenLied77
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. August 2009)

*GTA IV**
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße, 
ElfenLied77

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grüße, ElfenLied77

1920*1200 2xGTX280 á1024MB nvidia190.62 nhancer2.5.3Beta2 irfanview4.25

Bilder mit irfanview von ca2.5MB auf 250kb verkleinert

Nhancer:
Far Cry 2: Schattenprofil

AA: SLI 16xQ,Gamma AACompat: 8045 (predefined)
AACompatDX10: 100000 (predefined) AF: 16x
VSync: An AO+ AOFlags:A0000 SLI: Auto [0x02406800]
DX10-SLI: Auto [0x004802F0] Leistung: Hochqual. SLIStereo: 0 HDR:An 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. August 2009)

Mit dem Videoeditor in GTA 4 kann man auch sehr schöne 
Screenshots erstellen, da fast jede Perspektive möglich ist.

Grüße,ElfenLied77 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 *
1920*1200 nvidia 190.62 nhancer 2.5.3Beta2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. August 2009)

Crysis Warhead | 1280x1024 |DX10 64Bit|
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

_1920*1200 nvidia 190.62 nhancer 2.5.3Beta2_
Frontlines: Fuel of War: Schattenprofil
 AA: SLI 16xQ,Gamma AACompat: 8000045 (predefined) AF: 16x VSync: An
SLI: Auto [0x02400000] Leistung: Hochqual. HDR:An 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Clastron (26. August 2009)

*Landwirtschafts simulator 2009*


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

_1920*1200 nvidia 2xGTX280 190.62 nhancer 2.5.3Beta2_
Frontlines: Fuel of War: Schattenprofil
 AA: SLI 16xQ,Gamma AACompat: 8000045 (predefined) AF: 16x VSync: An
SLI: Auto [0x02400000] Leistung: Hochqual. HDR:An




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## der Türke (27. August 2009)

@ ElfenLied 77 

stimmt es das man bei Frontlines keine gegnerischenwaffen aufheben kann ?

und immer wieder zurück muss wenn die Munition gerade alle ist? 

MFG der Türke


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. August 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> @ ElfenLied 77
> 
> stimmt es das man bei Frontlines keine gegnerischenwaffen aufheben kann ?
> 
> ...



Hi,

...Du, ich muß Dir ehrlich sagen, das ich es noch nicht bewusst getestet habe.
Stehe beim *killen* fast immer neben einer MuniBox  bin mir aber sicher das es geht habs glaube ich auch schon mal gemacht, mit "E" oder "F".
"i schau mal"

Grüße, ElfenLied77 

Edit:



rtxus schrieb:


> Max in Game - shice Grafik und trotzdem Crysis FPS level
> Gruß



"Des Game kenn i gar net" ist es was wert ?

Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Rygel (28. August 2009)

Doom III - 1920x1200@900x563 - 16AF - 2x2 SS + 4xMS - max.Details - neue Texturen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*@ Config @ DX10 64bit @ 30fps*

*FSSAA Ingame + 16:1 AF |HDR |V-sync|*

*1280X1024*



*Mfg*​


----------



## Arhey (29. August 2009)

So dann post ich auch mal welche :p

*GTA IV *
*Auflösung:* _1680x1050_ ,  *Sichtweite:* _50_ , *Rest:* _Max_


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2009)

*Anno 1404 - max. im Spiel (1920x1200)​*
Nach Bau des Kaiserdoms habe ich dann einfach mal alles abgerissen und ein wenig neu aufgebaut. Deshalb sind hier auch noch leider keine Adeligenhäuser, sieht aber - wie ich finde - trotzdem schick aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß,
André


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Crysis Warhead @ Config*​


----------



## RedBrain (30. August 2009)

*Half-Life: Gunman Chronicles*

1280x960 - OpenGL
24xAA, 16xAF, AAA und Vsync ON

  4 GiB RAM Problem fixed (siehe mein Blog)

System:
siehe Sysinfo Profile




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. August 2009)

*PT Boats - Knights of the Sea*

[1.920 x 1.200 / max. Details / 4x MSAA + 16:1 HQ-AF / D3D10]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Warhead @ Config | Ingame AA 2X | AF 16:1 | Vsync|*​ 

Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Warhead @ Config*

​


----------



## simpsonlisa (2. September 2009)

Vampire Bloodline

1920x1200 community patch max.details


----------



## Hexmaster (5. September 2009)

Command & Conquer - Red Alert 3

1920x1080, alles auf max, 8x AA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (5. September 2009)

PT Boats Knights of the Sea

(1280x1024, alles Max.)


----------



## CeresPK (7. September 2009)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

sowas kommt dabei raus wenn ich mein Lieblingsauto auf einer meiner Lieblingstrecken fahre


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. September 2009)

Supreme Commander: Forget Alliance


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (8. September 2009)

Alle drei von S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SoC.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. September 2009)

Bioshock,
HL2 EP2,
UT1

Edit:
Settings: Überall alles was geht, 1440x900


----------



## Mentos.DE (12. September 2009)

Crysis

Grafik ist von Hand abgestimmt, Szene im Editor erstellt :p (Render 2560x1440 -> 1280x720)
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. September 2009)

*GTA IV**
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße, 
ElfenLied77
  Einstellungen stehen im Screenshot 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Hexmaster (13. September 2009)

Unreal Tournament 3

Im Spiel alles an bzw auf max. 
Catalyst Treiber 4x AA und 16x AF
1920x1080


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

*Resi 5*

[25x16 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF / D3D10]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Need for Speed Shift*

[19x12 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (15. September 2009)

*Fahrenheit/Indigo Prophecy*​Schon etwas älter, aber die Inszenierung gehört immer noch zum besten in der Welt der PC-Spiele.

Settings:
32xS, 16xAF, Vsync




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

*Need for Speed Shift* [19x12 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. September 2009)

*Need for Speed Shift* [19x12 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2009)

*Bild weiter unten, da zu groß*


----------



## Menthe (17. September 2009)

Hey hey, das bild ist zu groß^^


----------



## Cornholio (17. September 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Hey hey, das bild ist zu groß^^



Das mag sein, aber geil sieht es alle Male aus 

Zurück zum Thema:

FEAR, 1680x1050 4xFSAA 16xAF, alle Details auf Maximum


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2009)

*Ati Eyefinity* [5.120 x 1.600 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]

NfS Shift und Anno 1404:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. September 2009)

Krass Marc, die Screens sehen echt Hammer aus.
Der Anno-Screen jetzt noch in einem etwas flacherem Winkel (nicht so steil) und ich würd für den Screen sogar Geld bezahlen. 
Sieht super aus. 

P.S.:
@CeresPK: 





> Test Drive goes Italia Ferrari


Und dann erstmal ein Lambo


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2009)

Wie schauts mit sowas aus? 

[5.120 x 1.600 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (18. September 2009)

resident evil remake 1920x1200 auf 4:3
mit emulator original spiel auf pc nochmal durchgespielt


----------



## CeresPK (20. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (20. September 2009)

Half Life 1
32xS AA, HQAF 16:1


----------



## novalis2k183 (20. September 2009)

*Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway
1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## novalis2k183 (20. September 2009)

*Major League Baseball 2k9
1920x1200

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## novalis2k183 (21. September 2009)

*PES 10 - Demo
*1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Pes 10 - Demo
1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## novalis2k183 (21. September 2009)

*Batman: Arkham Asylum*
1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. September 2009)

Schöne Bilder, novalis2k183!


----------



## novalis2k183 (21. September 2009)

danke Thilo....* 



Code of Honor 3
1920x1200

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* 







*


----------



## snaapsnaap (21. September 2009)

Shift @ driften




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Video mit 350Z und E36: NFS Shift Drift Video - snaapsnaap - MyVideo



EDIT: Ich seh auch keine Bilder von novalis2k183


----------



## novalis2k183 (21. September 2009)

*Medal of Honor: Airborne*
1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## novalis2k183 (21. September 2009)

*NBA 2k9
*1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Owly-K (21. September 2009)

*Preparing for battle*

_Fallout 3_ und mein persönlicher Überraschungshit 2009: _Blood Bowl_


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. September 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Grüße, 
ElfenLied77*_*

*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (23. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. September 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Grüße, 
ElfenLied77*_*

*_*nvidia 191.00
nhancer 2.5.3Beta
1920*1200*_*

Fallout 3: Schattenprofil
AA: SLI 16x,Gamma
AACompat: 200100c5 (predefined)
AF: 16x
VSync: An
AO+
AOFlags:3 (predefined)
D3D9Control: 400 (predefined)
Leistung: Hochqual.
HDR:An 

*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## simpsonlisa (23. September 2009)

Batman Arkham Asylum

1920x1200 alles auf max.


----------



## simpsonlisa (23. September 2009)

mirros edge

1920x1200 alles auf max.


----------



## simpsonlisa (23. September 2009)

Ghostbusters Us importversion 
1920x1200 alles auf max.


----------



## simpsonlisa (23. September 2009)

Stalker clear sky


----------



## simpsonlisa (23. September 2009)

Stalker Clear sky


----------



## CeresPK (24. September 2009)

so will ich doch mal das neue Design meiner Autos bei Shift vorstellen
Am schönsten sind damit der GT-R SpecV und mein Imprezchen 
wenn man das mal Fotorealismus nennen kann
wären da die Ecken der Räder und Radkästen nicht


----------



## RedBrain (26. September 2009)

*BWM M3 Challenge
Nordschleife - Tourist
*
1280x1024x32




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## MSPCFreak (26. September 2009)

Hier kommt meine Lieblingsscreenshot:

*GTA IV:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tymant (26. September 2009)

*Batman*

1920/1080
alles max.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier in groß:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (27. September 2009)

Shift demo


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. September 2009)

*HL2 CM10 final* [19x12 / 16xS + 32:1 AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. September 2009)

*HL2 CM10 final* [25x16 / 4x SGSSAA + 16:1 AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *HL2 CM10 final* [25x16 / 4x SGSSAA + 16:1 AF]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wo hast du CM10 Final geloadet? oder besser wie lang hat es gedauert?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. September 2009)

Per Rapid Premium am Wochenende


----------



## simpsonlisa (28. September 2009)

Mein erstes auto in der Need for Speed Shift vollversion


----------



## Jason197666 (30. September 2009)

Ich find das sieht so richtig gemütlich aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jason197666 (30. September 2009)

Hier noch was nettes.....xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## novalis2k183 (1. Oktober 2009)

*Major League Baseball 2k9*
1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (1. Oktober 2009)

Resident evil zero und remake


----------



## simpsonlisa (1. Oktober 2009)

Resident evil remake


----------



## simpsonlisa (1. Oktober 2009)

resident evil 4


----------



## simpsonlisa (1. Oktober 2009)

Resident evil 5


----------



## novalis2k183 (1. Oktober 2009)

*PES 10 - Demo
1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## danysahne333 (2. Oktober 2009)

Risen

Settings: [1440x900, Max Quality]


----------



## danysahne333 (2. Oktober 2009)

Risen

Settings: [1440x900, Max Quality]


----------



## novalis2k183 (2. Oktober 2009)

*PES 10 - Demo
*1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (2. Oktober 2009)

Risen

Settings: [1440x900, Max Quality]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (4. Oktober 2009)

Resident Evil 5 
1920x1200 max.details


----------



## simpsonlisa (4. Oktober 2009)

Resident Evil 5


----------



## simpsonlisa (4. Oktober 2009)

resident evil 5 

max details


----------



## mr_sleeve (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal wieder Flat Out 2 rausgekramt


----------



## joraku (5. Oktober 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder Flat Out 2 rausgekramt



Das Game ist auf ner Lan echt cool!


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Oktober 2009)

Need For Speed Shift 1920x1200 max.Details 
Deutsche Perfektion


----------



## potzblitz (8. Oktober 2009)

*Operation Flashpoint*
Dragon Rising
1920x1200 alles auf hoch!
KI ist sehr schlecht, Grafik siehe Bilder 

​


----------



## danysahne333 (9. Oktober 2009)

Das schaut wie Operation Flashpoint 1 aus! OMG was für ein grafischer Reinfall!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Oktober 2009)

*Hurrican v1.0.0.4* von Poke53280
640 x 480
Hohe Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Oktober 2009)

*Test Drive Unlimited*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2009)

*OF2: Dragon Rising*

[25x16 / 8x SGSSAA + 16:1 AF / max. Details]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2009)

Mit HD5870, ja. 25x16 samt 8x SGSSAA ist aber auch voll am Limit, mehr Optik ist aus OF2 kaum rauszuholen [es sei denn, es gibt Ini-Tweaks]. _jay.gee_ hat schon recht, das ist eine braune Suppe - ArmA2 macht das weitaus besser, wenngleich bei weniger Fps. Aber OF2 war live für mich nach den ganzen Trailern optisch eine mehr als herbe Enttäuschung.


----------



## joraku (10. Oktober 2009)

Und vom Gameplay?
Auch eine Enttäuschung?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ich die Optik gesehen habe, interessierte mich das Gameplay nicht mehr  Zumal Taktik-Shooter/-Simulationen ohnehin nicht mein Ding sind.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Oktober 2009)

*Assasins Creed*
1680x1050, 16xS AA, 16x AF, max. Details, DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## sylvester (10. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Vista | 64bit | 16xAA | 16xAF | Settings: Max | 1920x1200*​


----------



## sylvester (11. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Vista | 64bit | 16xAA | 16xAF | Settings: Max | 1920x1200*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (11. Oktober 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Grüße, 
*_*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_* ElfenLied77

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## simpsonlisa (11. Oktober 2009)

OFP2
1920x1200 max Details


----------



## Bang0o (13. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Win7 | 64bit | 8xAA |  8xAF | Settings: Max. | 2048x1152​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Oktober 2009)

*Ghostbusters*

[19x12 / 4x SGSSAA + 16:1 AF / HD5870]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (15. Oktober 2009)

Viel zuviele OFP2 Bilder hier. Schlimm schlimm 


ArmA2 mit SW beta .. irgendwas & Namalsk Insel:


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2009)

Wo gibts denn diese Beta?


----------



## burns (16. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn diese Beta?



Star Wars Stormtrooper - Bohemia Interactive Forums


----------



## simpsonlisa (16. Oktober 2009)

Ofp 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (17. Oktober 2009)

Ghostbuster max.details


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Oktober 2009)

Mal paar bilder gemacht mit *Mster Config 3.1 + Natural Mod und 2XAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Für die kalten Tage! Macht sich gut als Hintergrundbild in win7 

*Grüße, ElfenLied77 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ingame:*

alles max, keine Schatten 

*Grafik:*

1920*1200
GTX 280 sli

*nhancer:*
Tomb Raider: Underworld: Schattenprofil
AA: SLI 16xQ,Gamma
AF: 16x
VSync: An
Leistung: Hochqual.


----------



## simpsonlisa (18. Oktober 2009)

red faction 3


----------



## simpsonlisa (18. Oktober 2009)

red faction 3
max.details


----------



## simpsonlisa (18. Oktober 2009)

Red faction gurilla


----------



## simpsonlisa (18. Oktober 2009)

Red faction 3


----------



## simpsonlisa (18. Oktober 2009)

Red Faction 3
max. details 
1920x1200


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1920*1200
GTX 280 SLi
max

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## simpsonlisa (18. Oktober 2009)

Red Faction Gurilla 

alles auf max.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Ingame:*

alles max, keine Schatten 

*Grafik:*

1920*1200
GTX 280 sli

*nhancer:*
Devil May Cry 4: Schattenprofil
AA: 8xSQ,Gamma
AACompat: 80000000 (predefined)
AF: 16x
VSync: An
AO+
AOFlags:90000
Leistung: Hochqual.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (18. Oktober 2009)

ArmA2 & BWMod 
Settings alle ganz oben .. 5 FPS *g*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahab (19. Oktober 2009)

also ich finde of2 steht arma2 optisch in nichts nach  kann ma jemand iwie vergleichsbilder der texturen posten?


----------



## burns (22. Oktober 2009)

BWMod in Shift 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
*Grüße, ElfenLied77 *_ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Caspar (22. Oktober 2009)

@ ElfenLied77 
Das Winterbild ist drin.  Danke dafür! Mit meinem neuen Sys werde ich dann auch fleißig mitposten.


----------



## danysahne333 (23. Oktober 2009)

burns schrieb:


> ArmA2 & BWMod
> 
> Settings alle ganz oben .. 5 FPS *g*​


 
Geil, endlich gibts die Mod!


----------



## novalis2k183 (24. Oktober 2009)

*PES 2010
*1920x1200

"be a Legend"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kry0 (24. Oktober 2009)

Plasma Pong 
Alles auf Max glaub ich


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (25. Oktober 2009)

ArmA2 auf Custom Schwierigkeitsgrad "ganz ganz ernst" 
ArmA Liga Real War Testspiel vom 25.10.09





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## novalis2k183 (28. Oktober 2009)

*PES 2010
*1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Oktober 2009)

with *Bloody Freeocen Mod v0.1* (Beta)​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Oktober 2009)

Batman: Arkham Asylum (Ingame, keine Cut Scenes)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Oktober 2009)

Der Meister höchst persönlich und dann auch noch coole Shots. Yeah


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Oktober 2009)

Max Details 4xMSAA 16AF 1680*1050


----------



## CrashStyle (29. Oktober 2009)

Bilder die 2


----------



## Faxe (29. Oktober 2009)

*Torchlight Demo*, _1680x1050, AA on, Maxed_


http://www.abload.de/thumb/torchlight2009-10-2917junv.jpg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Oktober 2009)

Test Screens

 *Call of Duty 5 World @ War*
* Dead Space (no aa)*

 1920x1200
 nvidia Forceware v195.39
 nhancer v2.5.7
 evga precision tool v1.8.1
 all max ingame + A.O on





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (31. Oktober 2009)

Hier ma en bisschen was von Anno 1404

Settings: 
Ultra High, 8:1AF, 8x MSAAA


----------



## simpsonlisa (2. November 2009)

OFP 2

Max.Details


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. November 2009)

*BATTLEFIELD 2142* 

mit

Windows 7 64bit + nvidia 195.39 in 1600*1200 
rennt wie Sau *grunz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, ElfenLied77 

ps hoffentlich kommts CoD6 bald


----------



## Monti (3. November 2009)

Interessant dass du das Spiel schon hast, was hier noch gar nicht erschienen ist und auch im Ausland erst heute rauskam... 

wo genau hast du es denn gekauft?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. November 2009)

Als Import gibt es das Spiel bereits.


----------



## Monti (3. November 2009)

Jaja komm... Samstag hat er die ersten Screenshots reingestellt... und da war das Games noch nirgends lieferbar und selbst wenn es ein Import wäre, dann ist der nicht so schnell da... allein UK Titel dauern 2-3 Tage... 

die Sache stinkt!


----------



## cl55amg (4. November 2009)

Monti schrieb:


> Jaja komm... Samstag hat er die ersten Screenshots reingestellt... und da war das Games noch nirgends lieferbar und selbst wenn es ein Import wäre, dann ist der nicht so schnell da... allein UK Titel dauern 2-3 Tage...
> 
> die Sache stinkt!



Warum regt dich das denn so auf, es ist doch schön das er gute Screenshots macht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. November 2009)

So, jetzt wird bitte wieder sachlich diskutiert. Das ist ein Screenshot-Thread. rtxus hat das völlig ausreichend erklärt.


----------



## burns (5. November 2009)

ArmA2 ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (6. November 2009)

*Shattered Horizon*​


----------



## Explosiv (6. November 2009)

*@burns*

Der zweite Screenshot ist der Hammer  !

Kannst Du mir das Bild bitte per PN in Originalgröße senden, wäre super.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crysis Mod/Map
Hier 64bit 1920x1200 nvidia gtx280sli v190.62

Grüße ElfenLied77 

Erstklassige Map 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. November 2009)

Mal was neues...

*Stalker - Call of Prypiat*
*1680x1050 DX10.1 Max Details*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Stevii (7. November 2009)

*Counterstrike Source*
Alles auf High 1600x1200

Ich hab gerade was bei CS:S entdeckt 
Ist dass nicht die eine von Half-Life 2? 
Weil die lag da tot aufn Flur 

Edit ich kriegs einfach nicht hin das mein Bild 900x800 ist 
Das ist immer Riesengroß..
Habs 100000x editiert und am Ende dann einfach wegelassen


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

das geht doch selbst mit paint ^^ musst halt dann die kleine version vom bild hochladen un ned die große.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. November 2009)

steve_oggi schrieb:


> *Counterstrike Source*
> Alles auf High 1600x1200
> 
> Ich hab gerade was bei CS:S entdeckt
> ...


 

Nicht nur die Größe ändern, sondern auch das Format auf Jpeg....und das Speichern nicht vergessen....

Dann klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn....

Mfg


----------



## Stevii (7. November 2009)

Okay mit Vista wusste ich wie ichs Strecke und Zerren kann^^ (meinst du das oder?)
Aber mit Win 7 weiß ich das net..,Paint is anders aufgebaut.
Naja mal Testen

Edit: Ja lol xD ,was hab ich jetzt eigentlich gemacht   
Edit2: Also ums mal zu sagen ich machs so:
1.Mit der "Druck"-taste nen Screenshot machen
2.In Paint einfügen, speichern als Jpeg.
3.Hier als Anhang hochladen.
4.Die Grafikadresse des hochgeladenen Bildes mit dem "Bild einfügen" Taste einfügen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



         

 Heut gekommen €39,-
 mehr geht mit der PC-Version noch nicht,
wir können erst später 
über Steam freischalten 

Grüße,ElfenLied77 

Jungs ich kriech aufm Zahnfleisch......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Grüße,ElfenLied77 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## der Türke (7. November 2009)

@ ElfenLied77

Hast du die Cut oder UNCUT Version?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> @ ElfenLied77
> 
> Hast du die Cut oder UNCUT Version?



Ich kaufe eigentlich immer UK-Versionen.
Grüße ElfenLied77
ps Wer wacht über die Wächter?


----------



## burns (7. November 2009)

ArmA2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




+ Anhang für Explosiv ​


----------



## joraku (7. November 2009)

@ ElfenLied: Coole Screens von CoD MW2 
Sieht schonmal vielversprechend aus. 
Ne, im Ernst. ich bin mal auf deine Ingamebilder gespannt, wenn es sich dann aktivieren lässt.

@ burns: Sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DEMO !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. November 2009)

*Stalker - Call of Prypiat*
*1680x1050 Max Details DX10.1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. November 2009)

*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Resident Evil V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* heut gibts RIND ! *
*Fallout 3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. November 2009)

*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Resident Evil V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. November 2009)

*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Resident Evil V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soon:
 Mass Effect fürn 7er und Shattered Horizon kommt auch gleich, so macht DSL fun ^^  

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon allein die Menü-Musik haut einem vom Hocker 

    

*Shattered Horizon *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*nur für DX10 und 64bit Vista/Windows 7 !!!*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*nur für DX10 und 64bit Vista/Windows 7 !!!*
* Shattered Horizon 

Grüße,ElfenLied77 

Was ein geiler Sound im All !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. November 2009)

Stalker: Call of Pripyat


----------



## Spikos (8. November 2009)

Race Driver Grid


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße ElfenLied77 
leider nur 1280er



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Set2
leider nur 1280




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. November 2009)

*Stalker - Call of Prypiat
**1680x1050 Max Details DX10.1

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg​


----------



## Jarafi (8. November 2009)

Hier mal einige von Assassin Creed.

Es ist alles auf Max, durch den treiber wurde 8xAA und 16xAf erzwungen


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. November 2009)

Nomma Call of Pripyat


----------



## jonelo (9. November 2009)

COP ,  with unfinished mod  of the weather , horizonts  and  sky - last this with textures of other mods 

COP, mit unfertigen mod des Wetters, Horizonts und Himmel - zuletzt diese mit Texturen von anderen Mods

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Only weather and a texture recopilation with mods of Clear Sky

Nur Wetter und eine Textur Recopilation mit Mods von Clear Sky


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_21-46-20_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_21-49-00_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-09-09_18-57-19_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-09-09_18-59-27_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-09-09_19-00-59_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-09-09_19-02-04_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-09-09_19-59-36_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-09-09_18-55-10_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-10-09_22-57-40_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-09-09_06-50-34_zaton.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-09-09_07-22-53_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-09-09_07-23-38_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-09-09_07-24-30_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_04-48-35_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_04-49-13_pripyat-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_04-47-46_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_04-49-13_pripyat.jpg

-----------------------------------------------------------------

New horizonts - made with photoshop , very boring work

Neue Horizonte - made mit Photoshop, sehr langweilige Arbeit


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-17-09_20-22-18_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-17-09_23-19-33_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-22-09_00-47-09_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-22-09_00-47-24_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-27-09_01-42-08_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-27-09_01-42-19_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-27-09_01-43-44_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-27-09_01-45-24_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-27-09_02-11-34_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-27-09_02-15-12_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-16-09_12-47-36_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-16-09_12-50-42_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-09-09_08-50-29_pripyat.jpg

-----------------------------------------------------

Only weather and a texture recopilation with mods of Clear Sky

Nur Wetter und eine Textur Recopilation mit Mods von Clear Sky

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-07-09_02-04-40_jupiter-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-07-09_00-12-26_jupiter.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-07-09_02-01-58_jupiter.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-07-09_02-02-56_jupiter.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-07-09_02-04-40_jupiter-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-07-09_00-12-26_jupiter.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-07-09_02-01-58_jupiter.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-07-09_02-02-56_jupiter.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-06-09_01-46-07_jupiter.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-06-09_01-46-14_jupiter.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-06-09_01-46-22_jupiter.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-06-09_03-43-05_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-06-09_04-10-08_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-06-09_01-46-11_jupiter.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-08-09_15-34-50_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-08-09_15-36-18_pripyat-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-07-09_15-39-20_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-08-09_15-35-44_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-08-09_15-36-00_pripyat.jpg




Very high textures vainilla game

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-05-09_14-14-31_zaton.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-05-09_14-10-03_zaton.jpg


Example of the weather cycle with some tweaks 

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_21-46-20_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_21-49-00_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_23-09-24_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_04-33-22_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_04-38-11_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-05-09_00-01-06_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-05-09_00-05-43_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_22-01-24_pripyat.jpg

Sie können von Glück sagen zu können, um das Spie
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_22-02-09_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_22-49-23_pripyat.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y117/jonelo/stalker/ss_jon_10-04-09_23-02-00_pripyat.jpg


l zu spielen . Ich kann nicht spielen, in deutscher oder englischer Sprache. Und vergib meinem deutschen Sprache Übersetzer von Google , der interessanteste Teil des Netzes ist natürlich in der deutschen  

Ich hoffe, eines Tages mein mod fertig - es ist wirklich mehr ein recopilation of Mods,  - zumindest ist sehr mühsam und langsam der schwierigste Teil, zu ändern und testen Sie die Skyboxen mit Photoshop und ich bin nie zufrieden mit das Ergebnis


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. November 2009)

*Dragon Age Origins*

[1.920 x 1.200 / 16xS-TSSAA + 32:1 AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdlG (9. November 2009)

Puh, der Thread ist genau das Richtige für mich:

*Hier* habe ich eine sehenswerte Sammlung an Screenshots zu den verschiedensten Spielen!

Die Spiele sind meist auf maximalen Details auf 2048x1152x32 bei 16:1 AF und 0xAA entstanden!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*nur für DX10 und 64bit Vista/Windows 7 !!!*
Grüße,ElfenLied77 


thx Futuremark-Game-Studio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die ersten Screenshots

von Call of Duty 6 Modern Warfare 2 *
SP Modus 1920*1200 max

      



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrashStyle (10. November 2009)

Richtig geile Bilder!!!


----------



## Stevii (10. November 2009)

AHHHH 
Ich kriegs auch morgen 
Geile Bilder kanns kaum noch erwarten


----------



## Slipknot79 (10. November 2009)

Nicht täuschen lassen, die meisten Bilder hier sind Fakes weil sie in hohen Auflösungen gemacht werden und dann durch die Forensoftware auf mickrige Auflösungen downgesampelt werden. Klar, dass dann die Bilder knackiger erscheinen.


----------



## snaapsnaap (10. November 2009)

Dürfen hier auch Screens gezeigt werden mit ordentlich Blut? Die Flughafenmission war schon ziemlich heftig.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. November 2009)

Solange es keine expliziten Gore-Shots sind ... wobei die Flughafen-Mission muss man nicht zwingend shotten 

*CoD MW2*

[ 25x16 / 2x SGSSAA + 16:1 AF ]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (10. November 2009)

COD MW2 @ 1680x1050, Max Settings 2xAA
Hab mal versucht nen kleinen Überblick zu geben!
Auf jeden Fall eines der brutalsten Spiele der letzten Zeit und hat zurecht keine Jugendfreigabe! 
Dennoch sollten alle volljährigen es ungeschnitten wie ich zocken können 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die letzten 3 sind extern, falls die zu extrem sein sollten einfach löschen!

http://s8.directupload.net/images/091110/2df7obad.jpg
http://s4.directupload.net/images/091110/5unkqvia.jpg
http://s2.directupload.net/images/091110/rji7s9vv.jpg


----------



## joraku (10. November 2009)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> COD MW2 @ 1680x1050, Max Settings 2xAA
> Hab mal versucht nen kleinen Überblick zu geben!
> Auf jeden Fall eines der brutalsten Spiele der letzten Zeit und hat zurecht keine Jugendfreigabe!
> 
> ...



Das zweite von den dreien letzten ist wirklich nicht für Zartbesaitete.

Aber das Spiel bildet Krieg ab und Krieg ist nuneinmal so brutal.
Ich weiß nicht ob du den Film "Der Soldat James Ryan" kennst. Der ist in D ab 16 freigegeben und da geht es wirklich hart zur Sache.
Außerdem hast du die Uncut, wenn ich die Englischen Texte richtig interpretiert habe.
Das es ab 18 ist,  kann ich als 16 jähriger noch verstehen, dass es dann aber in D gekürzt auf den Markt kommt nicht. Dann sollen sie doch bitte gleich alles Blut wegkürzen, sodass man es ab 16 spielen kann. Ob es dann jemand kauft ist natürlich die andere Frage. 

Aber tolle Bilder sind es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. November 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> Nicht täuschen lassen, die meisten Bilder hier sind Fakes weil sie in hohen Auflösungen gemacht werden und dann durch die Forensoftware auf mickrige Auflösungen downgesampelt werden. Klar, dass dann die Bilder knackiger erscheinen.



quatsch sind und bleiben 1920*1200 ! schau doch!


----------



## snaapsnaap (10. November 2009)

Meine nicht, die sind verkleinert. Aber im Krieg haste eh keine Zeit für die Grafik 
Schlecht ist die aber auf keinen Fall!


----------



## sylvester (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | 4xAA | Settings: Max | 1920x1200*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*3rd Person view in Modern Warfare 2 
alles gleich nur als 3rd Person view   

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Multiplayermap Set 1 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Multiplayermap Set 2 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## sylvester (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | 4xAA | Settings: Max | 1920x1200*​


----------



## snaapsnaap (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1280x800, max Settings, 2xAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Header hab ich ma von Elfenlied übernommen ​


----------



## sylvester (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | 4xAA | Settings: Max | 1920x1200*​


----------



## sylvester (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | 4xAA | Settings: Max | 1920x1200*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. November 2009)

*CoD MW2*

[ 25x16 / 2x SGSAAA + 16:1 AF / LOD @ "-1" ]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (11. November 2009)

Von allen tolle Bilder! 
Die Schauplätze haben ja richtig Atmosphäre!


----------



## boerigard (11. November 2009)

*Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2*
Multiplayer​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (11. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

...ab ins Grüne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## snaapsnaap (13. November 2009)

CoD MW2 @ 2xAA Max Settings, jetzt wird auf Veteran durchgezockt 

@ Elfenlied, sind deine letzten Bilder bearbeitet? Der Kontrast erscheint mir etwas hoch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. November 2009)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> @ Elfenlied, sind deine letzten Bilder bearbeitet? Der Kontrast erscheint mir etwas hoch?




nöö.....Kontrast sieht *hammergeilstark* aus thx 
Ich mag keine Leichenblässe in Games  (nur als Buch ^^ )

Grüße ElfenLied


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. November 2009)

*Stalker - Call of Prypiat
1680x1050 Max. Details Dx10.1

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. November 2009)

Stalker ist einfach geil. Falls sie für Stalker 2 die Cryengine 3 nehmen hoffe ich, dass Stalker auch so schön trostlos, düster und schaurig aussieht.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## danysahne333 (15. November 2009)

ElfenLied77: coole Screens!


----------



## Stevii (16. November 2009)

*Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2*​
Alles Max 1280x1024
AA 2x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht ob das gestattet ist..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn nein bescheid sagen. (oder direkt wegmachen)


----------



## DaxTrose (16. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kostenlos: Last Chaos - Die offizielle deutsche Seite zu Last Chaos | Kostenloses* Online Rollenspiel, Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game

*Grüße, ElfenLied77* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*----------------------------------------*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. November 2009)

*Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit besteht ^^ 

Crysis Warhead vs Til

Grüße, ElfenLied77 * 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. November 2009)

Bin auch mal wieder mit an Bord, zwar nicht mit dem aktuellsten Game, aber FarCry muss auch mal gezockt werden. 



Mfg







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invidia (17. November 2009)

Hier mal 2 Screens von mir:


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. November 2009)

*Operation Flashpoint 2 Demo*

*Grüße, ElfenLied77* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. November 2009)

*Operation Flashpoint 2 Demo*

*Grüße, ElfenLied77* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*nhancer2.5.7
GTX280sli
1920x1200
v195.55
 
Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare II: Schattenprofil*

AA: 2x2
AACompat: 40000000 (predefined)
AF: App
AO+
AOFlags:4 (predefined)
SLI: AFR [0x00402001] (predefined)
Leistung: Hochqual.
HDR:An  

*
Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Stevii (20. November 2009)

Man achte auf den Blitz den ich geschafft habe einzufangen. 
Mein bestes Bild bis jetzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevii (20. November 2009)

*Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2*
*Mit nem süßen Dualcore (:*​ *Alles High
AA x2*
*1300 x (kp) *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War eine schöne Mission !

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Stevii (21. November 2009)

_*Treffer ~> Versenkt ?!*_
Spiel zuende
Alles in einem 1A 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. November 2009)

Eure Call of Duty-Screenshots sind allesamt geil , bin mal auf das Game gespannt, es liegt wie andere Games schon hier rum, jedoch muss ich auch endlich mal FarCry2 komplett durchspielen.  

Die Screenshots wurden u.a mit aktiviertem Ambient Occlusion & HDR gemacht, ansonsten kommt MSAA 4X zum Einsatz, sowie 16:1 AF, Settings by nHancer 2.5.7 64bit.



Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. November 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Tschnernobyl 
Complete Mod*

*1680x1050 Max. Details*


Mit dem Complete Mod, sieht das Game echt Genial aus....

Mal was Kurioses.....
*Stalker zum Mittag*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​
​


----------



## riedochs (25. November 2009)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77 

mal in original Größe und etwas zugeschnitten  Geiles Spiel !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. November 2009)

*Stalker - SoT
Complete Mod*

*1680x1050 Max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. November 2009)

Und nochmal....

*Stalker - SoT
Complete Mod*

*1680x1050 Max. Details

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. November 2009)

Einen habe ich noch...


*Stalker - SoT*
* Complete Mod*

*1680x1050 Max. Details

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## snaapsnaap (27. November 2009)

NFS Shift 
1680x1050, Max Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## potzblitz (27. November 2009)

*Avatar - Demo
*_Dx10 - 1920x1200 - 4AA





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_​


----------



## Stevii (27. November 2009)

*Man kanns auch übertrieben *​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Left 4 Dead 2 Alles High
1600 x "schiess mich tot"*​


----------



## potzblitz (27. November 2009)

* 18Wheels of Steel* *- Extreme Trucker*

1920x1200 alles auf höchste Einstellung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. November 2009)

*Stalker - SoT*
* Complete Mod*

*1680x1050 Max. Details

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg​


----------



## -_Elvis_- (29. November 2009)

So nachdem Patch 1.73 drauf war hatt ich irgendwie mal wieder Lust..
Bilder sind zum Teil aber auch noch mit 1.72
Bilder sind mit EVGA Precision entstanden da Fraps die Auflösung nicht kann.


Settings: Alles HIgh Sichtweiten per Ini getunt
2320x1856--> 1280x1024
16xHQAF

Ich darf kein Fraps oder die Anzeige von EVGA Precision anhaben sonst is das aufm Bild drauf..egal


----------



## potzblitz (29. November 2009)

_*Avatar**- Demo
*_Dx10 - 1920x1200 - 8xAA (hochgesetzt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## potzblitz (29. November 2009)

*18 Wheels of Steel - Extreme Trucker
*1920x1200 - AA/AF im Treiber auf höchste Stufe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## snaapsnaap (30. November 2009)

COD MW2
1680x1050 2xAA Max Details
Endlich auf Veteran durchgezockt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. Dezember 2009)

NFS Shift
1680x1050, 4xAA 16xAF, High Settings, Motion Blur Medium > ~40fps aber sehr flüssig
Der Supra geht beim Driften richtig geil ab, sofort im 1. Lauf über 1000 Punkte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1600x1200 @ ULTRA @ DX10*​ 
*V-Sync | SSAA 1X2 | 16:1 AF | HDR | Ambient Occlusion |*​ 



Hab da einige neue FarCry2 Screenshot's, finde das Game bis jetzt sehr unterhaltsam...


Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevii (2. Dezember 2009)

*Alarm für Cobra 11*​
*Alle auf High

Ein "etwas" kaputter Porsche 

Und eine merkwürdige Ingamewerbung 
*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Dezember 2009)

*Borderlands*
*1680x1050 Max Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Dezember 2009)

*Borderlands
**1680x1050 Max. Details**

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## NCphalon (2. Dezember 2009)

Ma was ganz was anderes: Venetica


----------



## burns (3. Dezember 2009)

Serious Sam - Second Encounter

 Retro ftw! 
​


----------



## snaapsnaap (3. Dezember 2009)

NFS Shift
1680x1050, 4xAA 16xAF, High Settings, Motion Blur Medium




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## _Snaker_ (3. Dezember 2009)

DIRT 2

1920x1200 @ MAX @ 4xMSAA @ DX11


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1600x1200 @ Ultra @ DX10 64bit | SSAA 1X2 | 16:1 AF | HDR | Ambient Occlusion | *
*V-Sync ON |*​ 


Paar Bilder aus Afrika...




Mfg


----------



## burns (3. Dezember 2009)

ArmA zwo 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1600x1200 @ Ultra-Settings @ DX10 64bit*​ 
*HDR|Ambient Occlusion|SSAA 2X2|16:1 AF|V-Sync ON*​ 




Das Game macht mir ne Menge Spass, die Ballereien sind einigermassen fordernd und die Missionen sind bis jetzt nicht langweilig, bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.​ 
Auch die Suche nach den Diamanten-Koffern finde ich ne tolle Sache. ​ 


Mfg​ 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (4. Dezember 2009)

> Das Game macht mir ne Menge Spass, die Ballereien sind einigermassen fordernd und die Missionen sind bis jetzt nicht langweilig, bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.
> 
> 
> Auch die Suche nach den Diamanten-Koffern finde ich ne tolle Sache.


 
Das macht auch spass bloss es ist immer das Selbe! das ist das Problem......
aber das ende ist überraschend wahrhaftig gelungen.
Es ist Spannend und ....(will es dir jetzt nicht verderben)
der Multiplayer ist cool...


----------



## joraku (4. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Das macht auch spass bloss es ist immer das Selbe! das ist das Problem......
> aber das ende ist überraschend wahrhaftig gelungen.
> Es ist Spannend und ....(will es dir jetzt nicht verderben)
> der Multiplayer ist cool...



 Ohh, bei 70 % habe ich aufgehört. Savegame ist übrigens auch weg.
Naja, gut das ich es jetzt weiß.


----------



## joraku (4. Dezember 2009)

Einstellungen:1280x 1024 @ 2x AA
Texturdetails: Höchste
Grafikeffekte: Hoch
PhysX: Off​


----------



## joraku (4. Dezember 2009)

weiter, quer durchs Spiel.


----------



## snaapsnaap (4. Dezember 2009)

DiRT2
1680x1050 4xAA Max Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Mode mit den Styroporplatten ist einfach nur geil ​


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Dezember 2009)

*Einige actionreiche Screenshots aus FarCry2....*​ 


*Mfg*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Dezember 2009)

*FarCry2*​ 
*1600x1200 | HDR|Ambient Occlusion|SSAA 2X2|16:1 AF|DX10*​ 



Mfg​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hab da noch ein paar, die Optik im Spiel gefällt mir sehr gut, so langsam bekomm ich auch bessere Knarren. 


Mfg


----------



## der Türke (6. Dezember 2009)

e-freak schrieb:


> Hab da noch ein paar, die Optik im Spiel gefällt mir sehr gut, so langsam bekomm ich auch bessere Knarren.
> 
> 
> Mfg



Die beste Kanone hat 8 Schuss und was für Schüsse (eine Kreuze-fix mit Granaten gefüllt ) die beste Waffe im Spiel.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich mal wieder....

*Borderlands*
*1680x1050 Max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Die beste Kanone hat 8 Schuss und was für Schüsse (eine Kreuze-fix mit Granaten gefüllt ) die beste Waffe im Spiel.


 

Na auf die Wumme bin ich mal gespannt, heut abend zock ich noch ne Runde, brauche demnächst ein Scharf-schützengewehr, das Ding hab ich schon beim Waffenhändler auf diesem PC gekauft/freigeschaltet, aber noch keins erhalten.


----------



## der Türke (6. Dezember 2009)

e-freak schrieb:


> Na auf die Wumme bin ich mal gespannt, heut abend zock ich noch ne Runde, brauche demnächst ein Scharf-schützengewehr, das Ding hab ich schon beim Waffenhändler auf diesem PC gekauft/freigeschaltet, aber noch keins erhalten.




Dann muss du im Lagerraum länger suchen ?

bist du dir den Sicher das es kein Update war statt ein neue Waffe?


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Dezember 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Dann muss du im Lagerraum länger suchen ?
> 
> bist du dir den Sicher das es kein Update war statt ein neue Waffe?


 

Ja bin sicher, hat auch einige Diamanten gekostet, länger im Waffenschuppen suchen, das ist es wohl.  


Mfg


----------



## snaapsnaap (8. Dezember 2009)

DiRT2
1680x1050, 4xAA, Sehr Hoch und Hoch Settings, DX9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*1600x1200 @ Ultra Settings | nHancer | DX10 |*



*MFG*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (9. Dezember 2009)

F.E.A.R. 
Quer durch iwelche Screens die ich während des Games gemacht habe.
1280x1024 all@max


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Dezember 2009)

Schön mal wieder Screenshot's von F.E.A.R zu sehen, Nummer 5 ist top. 

Hab noch ein paar von FarCry2.



Mfg​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (9. Dezember 2009)

DiRT2
1680x1050, 4xAA, Hoch Settings, DX9

Die Einlage hat mich an 2 Fast 2 Furious erinnert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## -_Elvis_- (10. Dezember 2009)

F.E.A.R.
Nachdem mein Inet mich letzt genau da rausgeworfen hat als ich hier noch ein paar pics reinstelln wollte und ich eigtl grad fertig war, war ich so genervt, dass ichs gelassen hab.
Dann kommen eben jetzt noch ein paar

das Spiel ist echt gut und das Ende finde ich relativ gelungen.


----------



## alm0st (11. Dezember 2009)

Dirt 2 @ DX 9, Max Settings (Config tuning), 8 x MSAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hab wieder ne Menge an FarCry2 Screenshots gemacht, von denen ich euch die besten natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte.



Mfg







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (12. Dezember 2009)

James Cameron's "Avatar"- The Game

alles auf max. unter DX10 bei 1920*1200...

*Alle Bilder zu breit*


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Dezember 2009)

Dirt2 1280x1024 Max.Settings 4xmasa(ka wie das heißt)


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. Dezember 2009)

mach cih doch auch gleich nochmal welche von DiRT 2 rein.


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Dezember 2009)

dann ich auch nochmal


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Dezember 2009)

Unterwegs in Afrika....



Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (13. Dezember 2009)

*Anno 1404 @ DX10, Max. Details *​


----------



## MSPCFreak (13. Dezember 2009)

*Grand Theft Auto San Anderas Multiplayer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafik ist echt geil!
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ein paar Screenshot's hab ich noch... ​ 


Mfg​ 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr__47 (13. Dezember 2009)

hm..Ich habe was vieel besseres

FlatOut2
Minimale Settings, mit Geforce2 und direkt mal ein netter Bug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (14. Dezember 2009)

NFS Shift
1680x1050, 4xAA, High Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## kays (14. Dezember 2009)

*Saboteur*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Dezember 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



*1600x1200 @ Very High/Ultra Settings |SSAA 1X2 & 16:1 AF|HDR|*
*Ambient Occlusion|V-sync*





Hier noch einige neue, teils sehr explosive Screenshot's von FC2.....



Mfg







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## kays (15. Dezember 2009)

EasyFly 3

Ja das ist Ingame 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (16. Dezember 2009)

DiRT2
1680x1050, 4xAA, Hoch Settings, DX9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (16. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (16. Dezember 2009)

und mal was in gedenken an Colin
mit dem guten alten MK II


----------



## alm0st (17. Dezember 2009)

*Crysis - DirectX 10 - 1680 x 1050 - Max. Details + Master Config​*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 



*1600x1200 @ Very High/Ultra Settings |SSAA InGame+nHancer X2 | 16:1 AF|*
*HDR|Ambient Occlusion|V-sync|HQ*​ 


Mfg​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (18. Dezember 2009)

*Dirt 2 1280x1024 Alles auf Sehr Hoch 8xAA*​


----------



## snaapsnaap (18. Dezember 2009)

NFS Shift
1680x1050, 4xAA, High




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RedBrain (19. Dezember 2009)

*GT Legends
von SimBin

*1280x1024x32 @75Hz
AA Stufe 3, Grafikeinstellungen: Sehr hoch
*
Spa Francorchamps
*in Nacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RedBrain (19. Dezember 2009)

*GT Legends*
* von SimBin*

1280x1024x32 @75Hz
 AA Stufe 3, Grafikeinstellungen: Sehr hoch

* Spa Francorchamps*
in Nacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*1600x1200 @ Ultra | 2xSSAA|16:1 AF||HDR|Ambient Occlusion|V-sync|DX10 64bit* 



Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2009)

Und ein kleiner Nachschlag....



Mfg







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (23. Dezember 2009)

ArmA2 1.05 - EW Kampagne   
(& BWMod Bonus)​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Noch paar Bildchen aus Afrika....​ 


Mfg​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (23. Dezember 2009)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Dezember 2009)

*FarCry2*


*Mfg*





*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## burns (25. Dezember 2009)

ArmA 2 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## burns (26. Dezember 2009)

nochmal ArmA2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingame Farbfilter, nix editiert ^_^


----------



## Jarafi (26. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal ein Risen Panoramashot


----------



## danysahne333 (26. Dezember 2009)

_S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call Of Pripyat_


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2009)

*FarCry2*
*
*​*
**1600*1200|SSAA *2|16:1 AF|HDR|Ambient Occlusion|V-Sync

*
*Mfg*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## snaapsnaap (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich spare mir mal den Titel des Spiels 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1600*1200 @ Ultra Settings|HDR|Ambient Occlusion|SAA 1*2|16:1 AF|​ 

Mfg​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Dezember 2009)

Und ein kleiner Nachschlag.....



Mfg








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## MSPCFreak (27. Dezember 2009)

Hitman Blodd Money​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alt, aber immer noch gut.


----------



## RedBrain (29. Dezember 2009)

*Torchlight
von Runic Games

**Resolution:* 1280x1024x32
*Refresh rate:* 75Hz
*Direct3D*
*Anti-Aliasing:* 24x (Edge-detect)
*AF:* 16
*Adaptive Anti-Aliasing:* Aktiv
*Shadow-Resolution:* 4096
Maximal kann das Spiel nur höchstens 1024 betragen, durch dieses Tool kannst du noch höher einstellen.
TorchKIT -> Klick mich!
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fraps-Ergebnis:* zwischen 20 bis 30 fps.
*Meine Hardware:* siehe Sysprofile​


----------



## simpsonlisa (29. Dezember 2009)

Dragon Age
1920x1080 max.Details mit Hd Texture Mod


----------



## simpsonlisa (29. Dezember 2009)

Dragon Age


----------



## simpsonlisa (29. Dezember 2009)

Dragon Age max.Details


----------



## simpsonlisa (29. Dezember 2009)

Dragon age origins

Hd texture mod 
max details


----------



## simpsonlisa (29. Dezember 2009)

Dragon age max Details.

Kampf gegen Drache


----------



## simpsonlisa (29. Dezember 2009)

Dragon Age Kampf gegen OGA


----------



## simpsonlisa (30. Dezember 2009)

Dragon age schloss der werwölfe


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2009)

@simpsonlisa

Erste Sahne Bilder 
Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2009)

Hier hab ich einige Crysis-Screenshots, einige unter maximalen DX9-Einstellungen, einige mit "tweaked"-Einstellungen:


----------



## burns (31. Dezember 2009)

Wings of Prey - Demo ​


----------



## simpsonlisa (31. Dezember 2009)

Dragon age 

Guten Rutsch wünscht euch simpsonlisa


----------



## simpsonlisa (31. Dezember 2009)

Dragon age 

Alles gute im neuen Jahr


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2010)

Call of Duty Modern Warefare2 max. Settings 4x Antialiasing V-sync an 1680x1050er Auflösung

Die Gesichter sind der Hammer, Crysis kann dagegen einpacken!

Und noch eins von Mirrors Edge, auch mit max. Settings.

 Dirt2 darf auch nicht fehlen, auch alles max. Settings.


----------



## burns (1. Januar 2010)

Wings of Prey - Demo ​


----------



## burns (1. Januar 2010)

Wings of Prey - Demo ​


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2010)

Crysis Wars, Map weiss ich nichtmehr, Settigns: all max.


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. Januar 2010)

*Portal*
1680x1050, 16xAA 16xAF, max Details
Bei nur 3,75€ musste ich zuschlagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## NCphalon (2. Januar 2010)

*Age of Empires 3 *
mit 8x SSAA (da es flüssig läuft kommen demnächst noch Bilder mit CFSSAA^^)

EDIT: warum sieht das so unscharf aus?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> EDIT: warum sieht das so unscharf aus?



Das frag ich mich auch jedesmal wenn ich Bilder von meinem Desktop reinstelle

Egal; wir könnten ja gerne gemeinsam Bilder von Age of Empires 3 reinstellen, du mit CFSSAA und ich mit 14x AA, mich würde mal interessieren, wo da genau die Unterschiede sind.


----------



## NocternalPredator (2. Januar 2010)

Crysis, Map Assault bzw. Harbor
1920 x 1080, MsterConfig 3.01 Quality Config, also theoretisch alles auf max., kein AA.
Das letzte Bild habe ich per Console auf 3840 x 2160 gebracht (Fraps hat daraus 2880 x 1600 gemacht) und auf 1920 x 1080 (bzw 1067 -> Seitenverhältnis) downgesampled. Der Rest war bereits in dieser Auflösung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2010)

*Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl* mit diversen Mods

[1.920 x 1.200 / 16xS + 32:1 AF /resized]

Vor allem die Wand ist krank 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe aber iwie das dumpfe Gefühl einige der Shots schon mal gepostet zu haben *such*


----------



## NCphalon (3. Januar 2010)

Muss grad anmerken, dass das kein SSAA gewesen sein kann, da das auf HD2-4k karten nur mit OGL spielen funzt^^

Dann halt mit 8x CFAAA(ED)



http://www.abload.de/img/aoe38cfaaa01sd5e.png

wenns auf quali ankommt kamma sich auf den forenanhang net verlassen^^


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2010)

Habe mir mal die Datei runtergeladen ca 12GB über fileplanet 
ist dort nicht aufgeteilt!

Cinematicmod 10.2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2010)

HUD aus, Free-Cam, FOV ändern


----------



## -_Elvis_- (4. Januar 2010)

Mal wieder G3 
2560x2048 @1280x1024

Edit:
kommt noch was, nur lahmt das hier grade extrem, komisch..


----------



## der Türke (4. Januar 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Mal wieder G3
> 2560x2048 @1280x1024
> 
> Edit:
> kommt noch was, nur lahmt das hier grade extrem, komisch..



Stottert es immer noch wenn man sich im Umland bewegt?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (4. Januar 2010)

Naja es is besser aber nicht ganz vollständig behoben.

Ich hab die Sichtweiten extrem erhöht, ich habe das Gefühl es ruckelt jetz am Anfang kurz stärker aber dann ist es seltener.
Subjektiv! Habs noch nicht gegengetestet!
Aber auf jeden Fall gut spielbar - selbst in 2560x2048


----------



## simpsonlisa (4. Januar 2010)

Need for Speed Shift max.details


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Januar 2010)

*HL2 / HL2 Ep2 mit CM 10.10*

[25 x 16 / 8x SGSSAA + 16:1 AF / LOD @ -2,0]

Morgen früh mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Januar 2010)

Die Alex hat ja echt schöne DINGER!


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Januar 2010)

Stalker max.Details weiss nimmer mit was für mods


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Januar 2010)

Stalker max.Details


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Januar 2010)

Und noch neh Ladung Stalker


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2010)

Fette Shots teils, leider böse verkomprimierte JPGs


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Januar 2010)

He Marc was bedeutet verkomprimiert?Und von was kann das kommen?
MFG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2010)

Verkomprimiert meint, es sind Artefakte zu sehen, da JPGs komprimiert (geringere Bildgröße zugunsten von "Bildfehlern"). 100%-JPGs sind ok, du hast aber scheinbar die ingame-Funktion von Stalker genutzt, da sind die JPGs arg komprimiert.


----------



## joraku (5. Januar 2010)

Eine Frage: Welches Screenshotprogramm eignet sich um verlustfreie Screens zu machen?
Und treten Artefakte auch auf wenn ich die Bilder dann mit Irfan View komprimiere, mit maximaler Bildqualität? (also nur Formatwechsel)


----------



## -_Elvis_- (5. Januar 2010)

Nimm Fraps, BMP is verlustfrei.
Bei Irfanview kommts auf des Format an.
Ich glaub PNG is ganz gut.

Kannst auch mit EVGA Precision machen. Da geht auch gleich PNG.


----------



## NCphalon (5. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *HL2 / HL2 Ep2 mit CM 10.10*
> 
> [25 x 16 / 8x SGSSAA + 16:1 AF / LOD @ -2,0]
> 
> ...


woah^^

Die Augen sin ja ma gut geworden^^ Aber da sieht ma ma wieder, welches Geschlecht die Mod gemacht hat 

Sehn die andern figuren eigentlich auch so aus oder basteln die nur an der alyx rum?^^

EDIT: falsche seite^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2010)

Alle Figuren sehen auf Wunsch anders aus - Hauptcharaktere, Combines und Zivilisten.


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Verkomprimiert meint, es sind Artefakte zu sehen, da JPGs komprimiert (geringere Bildgröße zugunsten von "Bildfehlern"). 100%-JPGs sind ok, du hast aber scheinbar die ingame-Funktion von Stalker genutzt, da sind die JPGs arg komprimiert.





Nein hab eh mit Fraps die screens gemacht!!
aber bei ein paar bildern fängt es auch gerade zum Regnen an wenn es das ist was tu meinst?!

Aber danke für die info!!
MFG


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Januar 2010)

Zitat:
Zitat von PCGH_Marc Beitrag anzeigen
Verkomprimiert meint, es sind Artefakte zu sehen, da JPGs komprimiert (geringere Bildgröße zugunsten von "Bildfehlern"). 100%-JPGs sind ok, du hast aber scheinbar die ingame-Funktion von Stalker genutzt, da sind die JPGs arg komprimiert.


Nein hab eh mit Fraps die screens gemacht!!
aber bei ein paar bildern fängt es auch gerade zum Regnen an wenn es das ist was tu meinst?!

Aber danke für die info!!
MFG 

Hier zb. hat es gerade zum regnen angefangen, links oben im bild da wo der himmel bewölkt ist!meinst du das mit artefakte??


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2010)

Nein, ich meine die Artefakte an den Kanten. Habe dir mal welche markiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine die Artefakte an den Kanten. Habe dir mal welche markiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow mir ist das echt ned aufgefallen!!
Danke jetzt weiss ich um was es geht!!
Du hast ja echt ein auge für bilder solltes Fotograf werden!
Tja man lernt nie aus

MFG und hab dank für deine Mühe


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2010)

Du, ich mach (fast) täglich Screenshots und habe mit AA, AF und Bildqualität zu tun - da ist es das mindeste, dass ich JPG-Artefakte sehe


----------



## Low (5. Januar 2010)

Ich seh da nix.

Kommt vllt. da ich zulange CoD4 in 640x480 alles low und extra low config.

Der Name ist Programm !


Kann man bei dem Mod da für HL2 verschiedene Versionen von alyx auswählen, oder warum sieht die jedes mal anders aus. 
Bei manchen Bildern sieht die aus als hätte die mit der Bratpfanne eins ins Gesicht bekommen. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Januar 2010)

Es gibt mittlerweile Massen an alternativen Alyx-Models.


----------



## snaapsnaap (5. Januar 2010)

*GTA4*
Macht mit einem Quad doppelt so viel Spaß
Mid/High Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (6. Januar 2010)

ArmA2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## simpsonlisa (6. Januar 2010)

Dirt 2 max.details dx9


----------



## simpsonlisa (6. Januar 2010)

Dirt 2 max.detais


----------



## simpsonlisa (6. Januar 2010)

Dirt 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (7. Januar 2010)

Hab mir heut mal wieder vampire installiert


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Januar 2010)

Teaser für morgen früh: GTA4 in 3.840 x 2.000 bis hin zu 5.040 x 3.150 Pixeln samt SSAO 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jor-El (8. Januar 2010)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> *GTA4*
> Macht mit einem Quad doppelt so viel Spaß​



Sollte es mit einem Quad nicht viermal soviel Spaß machen? 

Hab es mir während der Feiertage für 7€ über Steam geordert. Scheint sich ja echt zu lohnen die 15Gig zu saugen bei den geialen Screenshots!
Freu mich schon auf heute Mittag.


----------



## NocternalPredator (8. Januar 2010)

Crysis, max, MsterConfig, von 7680x4320 auf 1920x1080 bzw. 900x506
Auch wenns schon wieder Crysis ist, ich finde die Screenshots ziemlich beeindruckend^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (8. Januar 2010)

Sehr schöne Screens!


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2010)

simpsonlisa schrieb:


> Hab mir heut mal wieder vampire installiert


Einfach eines der besten RPGs überhaupt.

 Dragon Age ist aber auch nicht schlecht(nur Alibi in die spielbaren Einstellungen, denen mangelt es leider etwas an AF).


----------



## snaapsnaap (8. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Teaser für morgen früh: GTA4 in 3.840 x 2.000 bis hin zu 5.040 x 3.150 Pixeln samt SSAO



Bilder sind schick, habs mir heut auch mal kurz draufgemacht fands dann aber doch ziemlich hässlich. Der normale GTA Stil gefällt mir einfach viel mehr!
Schade nur das man immernoch kein AA hat, mit Downsampling ists bei mir einfach unspielbar.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2010)

Kannst ja Bloom abschalten und auch die originale Beleuchtung nutzen.


*GTA 4 + ENB Series 0077a*

[1.920 x 1.200 / 2x2 SSAA + 16:1 AF / SSAO]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Januar 2010)

WOW! durch die Mod sieht das wirklich sehr beeindruckend aus.


----------



## HolySh!t (10. Januar 2010)

So hab mal nen paar Screens von meinem (atm) Lieblingsspiel
Timeshift 1280x1024 alles auf Anschlag


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Januar 2010)

Timeshift?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GTA 4 + ENB Series 0077a*

[1.280 x 800 / 2x2 SSAA + 16:1 AF / SSAO]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (10. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Timeshift?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Jo oh sorry hatte vergessen den Namen zu posten


----------



## Cionara (10. Januar 2010)

Grüße vom Real Lifesis Thread.
Im Bild die Crysis 2 Mod (ja etwas unkreativ) die ich bald hochladen werde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Cionara


----------



## burns (14. Januar 2010)

ArmA 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (16. Januar 2010)

ArmA2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## snaapsnaap (18. Januar 2010)

*DiRT2*
1680x1050 + 2xAA + max Settings @ DX9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (22. Januar 2010)

*GTA SA @ ENBseries* 
* Alt aber immer wieder geil!*​* 
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## X-2ELL (22. Januar 2010)

*Cod MWF2 / OFDR / Call of Juarez Bound in Blood

*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Januar 2010)

*Far Cry*

[ 1.920 x 1.200 / 32xS + 16:1 AF / AGM + ECU + tweaked CFG ]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (23. Januar 2010)

Das erste Bild erinnert mich an Half Life 2.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Januar 2010)

Mich eher an die erste Kammer von Portal


----------



## burns (24. Januar 2010)

ArmA2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## simpsonlisa (26. Januar 2010)

mass effect 1 max.details


----------



## shila92 (27. Januar 2010)

FEAR auf Max


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Januar 2010)

Ich vermisse Kantenglättung  FEAR war (ist) grandios. Sollte ich auch mal wieder zocken!


----------



## potzblitz (27. Januar 2010)

*FRONTLINES FoW
*1920x1200, alles auf höchste Einstellung im Menü*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Januar 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 
*S.T.A.L.K.E.R* 
*C O P*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (28. Januar 2010)

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
1920x1200 High Details:ON​


----------



## simpsonlisa (28. Januar 2010)

von mir auch noch ein paar Star wars force unleashed bilder


----------



## K-putt (28. Januar 2010)

*Mass Effect 2*


----------



## simpsonlisa (28. Januar 2010)

Mass effect 1 den zweiten teil hab ich zwar auch schon aber werd trotzdem nochmal den ersten fertig spielen(dauert ja nimmer lang)kanns echt kaum erwarten dann gleich mit teil 2 loszulegen


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*1600x1200 |16:1 AF|SSAA 2x2|V-sync*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rennt super unter Windows 7 64bit,Sli nvidia GTX280 v196.21, Quad 9650 OC 3.9GHz ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Januar 2010)

MW2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier eine kleine Auswahl:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


77Maverick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Fehler*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*1600x1200|AF 16:1|SSAA 2x2|V-sync|HDR|DX10*​ 


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## burns (29. Januar 2010)

Lasse auch mal paar BFBC2 Beta Screenies hier *schauder*

Settings alle ganz oben - AA auf 1 (höher ging nit ) und AF auf k.A.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Januar 2010)

*Das Game is so hot, das brennt mir die Retina weg ^^ 
   *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße,  ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BBC²: 77Maverick

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



* S.T.A.L.K.E.R   Call of Pripyat*​ 
*1600x1200|HQ|16:1 AF|SSAA 1x2|HDR|V-sync|DX10*​ 



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## burns (30. Januar 2010)

Man beachte besonders das achteckige Scope im ersten Bild - seit OFP CWC habe ich nicht mehr solch eine perfekte Umsetzung von Rundungen in Computerspielen bewundern dürfen! (soviel zur Grafik )


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (30. Januar 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Settings: All Max HBAO: ON AA: 2 AF:16 DX10 1920x1200​


----------



## simpsonlisa (30. Januar 2010)

Mass effect 1


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße,ElfenLied77 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße,   ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße,    ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Call of Pripyat*


*1600x1200|DX10|HQ|AF 16:1|SSAA 1x2|HDR|V-sync|*




*Mfg*





*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße,     ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafik auf Low! (Multiplayer ^^)

--> ein Tag BBC²

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße,      ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafik auf Low! (Multiplayer ^^)

--> ein Tag BBC² 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (31. Januar 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Settings: All Max HBAO: ON AA: 2x AF:16x DX10 1920x1200

Hier mal die Frostbite Engine im Einsatzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den Bildern gut zu sehen, dass der Einschlagskrater der Rackete vor dem Aufschlag entsteht  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Explosion:​Auch schön zu sehen auf Bild 4 wie einen die Druckwell packt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann war da noch das Haus, was einstürzte weil plötzlich die Wände  fehlten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße,    ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Grüße,    ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ILAN12346 (31. Januar 2010)

so, mal was von mir^^

Crysis, 1680X1050, Very High, no AA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DeadSpace,1680X1050, maxout




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTA4, 1680X1050, kp, bisschen Hoh, bisschensehr hoch und Vramusage auf 950 MB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gmod, Maxout




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Psiops, 1280X1024, Maxout




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG ILA12346


----------



## snaapsnaap (31. Januar 2010)

NFS Shift




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (31. Januar 2010)

Gothic 3 CP 1.73
Settings @ max @ 1920x1080


----------



## simpsonlisa (1. Februar 2010)

So meine mass effect 2 bilder 1920x1080 max.details


----------



## simpsonlisa (1. Februar 2010)

mass effect2


----------



## simpsonlisa (1. Februar 2010)

Mass effect 2 max.details


----------



## simpsonlisa (1. Februar 2010)

mass effect 2 1920x1080


----------



## simpsonlisa (1. Februar 2010)

Mass effect 2 Absturtzstelle Normandy


----------



## clemi14 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß is nen PC Forum!

Aber ich hab hier nen Forza Screenshot den ich euch net vorenthalten möchte! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## multimolti (1. Februar 2010)

Okay, was haltet ihr davon?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für größere Version)


----------



## Clonemaster (1. Februar 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2

alles auf max !


----------



## multimolti (1. Februar 2010)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
> 
> alles auf max !



Und da regt sich jemand über Texturbrei bei BC2 auf -.-


----------



## nyso (1. Februar 2010)

Genau mein Gedanke
Gut das ich von MW2 die Finger gelassen hab und statt dessen BC2 bestellt hab


Screen ist von Crysis Warhead, teilweise Enthusiast, teilweise Gamer-Settings.


----------



## simpsonlisa (2. Februar 2010)

Mass effect 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (2. Februar 2010)

Mass effect Zwei


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich kürzlich nochmal von vorn angefangen habe 

1680x1050 @ MAX @ SSAA2x2​


----------



## burns (3. Februar 2010)

VBS2 Joint Combat Operations Virtual Environment ​


----------



## Low (3. Februar 2010)

Von dem Spiel habe ich ja noch nie gehört.


----------



## MKay (3. Februar 2010)

OK, da ich zuviele GTA 4 Screenshots habe, kommen hier nur eine min. Auswahl.
Alle Bilder sind von mir. Reflextionsmod von ENB bei den letzten beiden Bildern.


----------



## snaapsnaap (3. Februar 2010)

*DiRT 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Februar 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R* ​ 


*Call of Pripyat*​ 


*1600x1200|HQ|SSAA 1x2|16:1 AF|HDR|V-Sync|LOD BIAS 0,000|DX10|*​ 




*Mfg*​ 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Februar 2010)

Wie bitte bekommst du unter DX10 SSAA zum laufen? Gar nicht


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 *

//////////////////////////////////////////​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*schade!*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*schade!
*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*schade!
*​


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Februar 2010)

Müsst ihr die Bilder in Vollbild ins Forum posten? Es reicht wenn man sie erst einmal als Vorschau zum anklicken postet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Februar 2010)

Das ist ein Screenshot-Thread, da ists üblich Bilder zu posten  

Im Ernst: Wer hier drauf klickt, muss mit Daten rechnen. Ich persönlich habe keine Lust, immer erst auf Thumbnails klicken zu müssen.


----------



## multimolti (4. Februar 2010)

Nette Arbeit, aber...


ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *
> FERTIG!!!
> Screenshot erstellt,
> mit Irfanview freigestellt,
> ...


Fail^^

Da  gibt es endlich mal Leute, die ein anständiges Bildbearbeitungsprogramm benutzen (Irfan View FTW!!!!) und sich trotzdem aufwand machen 
Dabei hat Irfan View doch so eine tolle Batch Conversion/Rename Funktion!
Einfach mit Fraps die Screens machen (Hotkey benutzen), das geht mit ein paar Klicks. Dann Irfan View mit den richtigen Koordinaten über die Bilder jagen und  gleich als PNG abspeichern. Hochladen, fertig!

*Bild zu breit*


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Februar 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Nette Arbeit, aber...
> 
> Fail^^
> 
> ...



Wahhhhhhahaaa....  hast Dir einen verdient BIG THX !!!

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Februar 2010)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Müsst ihr die Bilder in Vollbild ins Forum posten? Es reicht wenn man sie erst einmal als Vorschau zum anklicken postet.



Ähm joar ...  bist hier im falschem Thread  max ist hier 900px ^^
Freu Dich es kommen morgen mehr(von mir) ^^ ,schau mal wieder rein!
Grüße,ElfenLied 

ps höre grad Lemon Tree


----------



## multimolti (4. Februar 2010)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Ähm joar ...  bist hier im falschem Thread  max ist hier 900px ^^
> Freu Dich es kommen morgen mehr ^^
> Grüße,ElfenLied



Auch wenn es hier immer mehr  wird, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Bilder hier im Forum zu verkleinern? Ich will die schönen 1920x1080 Screens hochladen, aber wenn ich die direkt embedde, werde ich dauernd gekickt weil wegen "*Bild zu breit*". Aber ich hab kein Bock, die ganze Qualität zu versauen und es auf 900px zu verkleinern!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße,ElfenLied77 *

900*konnte es nich lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Februar 2010)

*@ multimolti*

Thumbnails? Ansonsten musst du ins 3DC, da klatschen dir aber auch schon mal meine 2560er Shots entgegen *lach*


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie bitte bekommst du unter DX10 SSAA zum laufen? Gar nicht




Ist unter DX10 nur Multisampling möglich ?


Hab die Einstellungen per nHancer vorgenommen.



Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Awards: Pins 1
**schade! Beta Bilder dürfen nicht gezeigt werden !*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Awards: Pins 2

schade! Beta Bilder dürfen nicht gezeigt werden !
*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Awards: Pins 3

**schade! Beta Bilder dürfen nicht gezeigt werden !*​


----------



## multimolti (5. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ multimolti*
> 
> Thumbnails? Ansonsten musst du ins 3DC, da klatschen dir aber auch schon mal meine 2560er Shots entgegen *lach*



Wie meinste das? Falls du die kleinen, automatisch generierten meinst, dann hab ich da kein Bock drauf. Die sind deutlich zu klein. Wenn du meinst, ich soll die einmal mit 1920px breite machen und hochladen, und dann noch mal die 900px Version machen und hochladen (das machen ist dank Batchkonvertierung nicht das Problem), und dann die ganzen 900px einzeln in den Thread einfügen und dann die 1920er darauf verlinken, dann kannst du mich mal 
Das dauert ja Jahre.


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Februar 2010)

Modern Warfare 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Februar 2010)

Modern Warfare 1


----------



## gemCraft (5. Februar 2010)

Bilder im Anhang: DiRT2 - Setting: 1920x1080, Alles Hoch, 4xMSAA


----------



## RedBrain (5. Februar 2010)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *Grüße, ElfenLied77
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deine Bilder sind echt gut. Leider quält meine DSL1000 wegen deine 32MiB+ PNG-Bilder (mehr als 4 Minuten Ladezeiten). Deine Bilder in Thumbnails-Ansicht wäre es sinnvoller. 


Greetz
RedBrain


----------



## vin vom Dorf (5. Februar 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Deine Bilder sind echt gut. Leider quält meine DSL1000 wegen deine 32MiB+ PNG-Bilder (mehr als 4 Minuten Ladezeiten). Deine Bilder in Thumbnails-Ansicht wäre es sinnvoller.
> 
> 
> Greetz
> RedBrain



Ich weiß nicht was ihr immer habt...einfach den Thread in nem seperaten Tab öffnen, laden lassen und nebenbei was anderes machen.

Ich persönlich gucke mir nie die Thumbnalis an, weil es einfach nervt immer extra darauf klicken zu müssen.
Es ist doch viel angenehmer einfach den Thread runterzuscrollen.

PS: Habe auch nur UMTS Internet, damit bin ich abends auch nicht schneller als DSL 1000.


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Februar 2010)

call of duty 6


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Februar 2010)

Modern Warfare 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 1 


Bald geht es wieder auf den grund des Meeres


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Februar 2010)

Bioshock


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Februar 2010)

bioshock 1


----------



## der Türke (5. Februar 2010)

simpsonlisa schrieb:


> bioshock 1




Hast du schon alle 3 Möglichen enden erlebt?

der Unterschied zwischen Feindlich (alle Töten) Neutral (Zwischen Durch Töten) Freundlich (alle retten).

Ja ich rede von den Little sisters


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 *
*schade!*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*BETA-Weapons 2

**schade!*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Weapons 3
**schade!*​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Februar 2010)

Das ist ein Screenshot-Thread, kein Abzeichen- und Waffenthread ... was ist an den Dingern so toll, dass man gefühlte 3741 davon zeigen muss?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist ein Screenshot-Thread, kein Abzeichen-  und Waffenthread ... was ist an den Dingern so toll, dass man gefühlte  3741 davon zeigen muss?


sind weg! schade!
Grüße!
Bitte Mainpage ändern ! Danke!


> *Update: 5.2.2010*
> Auch heute gibt es sehr viele Neuigkeiten  zum Thema Battlefield Bad Company 2.
> - Zum einen gibt es von User  Elfenlied77 sehr viele Awards und Achievement-Medaillen, die er im Screenshot-Forum veröffentlicht  hat. Einige Bilder finden Sie in der Galerie.


Leider nicht mehr, es gab sehr viele Beschwerden!
Warten wir lieber auf die Final! Bis bald Jungs! Das Schlachtfeld gehört Euch !
Grüße ElfenLied77!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2010)

*@ ElfenLied77*

Sollst sie ja nicht löschen  So war das nicht gemeint.


----------



## LOGIC (6. Februar 2010)

zu spät....  Aber ich fand sie nicht schlecht. Wäre da noch ne bezeichnung dran gewesen, hätte man hier schön nachlesen können


----------



## multimolti (6. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> zu spät....  Aber ich fand sie nicht schlecht. Wäre da noch ne bezeichnung dran gewesen, hätte man hier schön nachlesen können



Mach dir einfach einen neuen Thread auf! Und mal eine Frage, lädst du das immer alles manuell hoch? Mich nervt es schon, bei 5 verschiedene Dateien jedes mal im Dialog die auszuwählen... bei Googlemail kann ich einfach alle aufeinmal wählen und der läd die nacheinander hoch. Kann man hier nicht auch sowas einbauen?


----------



## DarkMo (6. Februar 2010)

normale bildchen ok, aber dieser spam hat mich ehrlich gesagt au genervt -.- und um nich all zu sehr gegen die regeln zu verstoßen, noch nen schöner medallienregen zum rundenende in der BF:BC² Beta ^^


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. Februar 2010)

Anscheinend kennt Ihr BC2 nicht, sonst würdet Ihr euch freuen.
Laut Thread-Regel sollen es Screenshots bleiben,
also hier;
Bitteschön:

 Versucht was zu erkennen! 
Aber wenn Ihr keine Information auf pcghx über BC2 wollt,
sagt es mir einfach und heult/spamt nicht rum!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (6. Februar 2010)

Dirt 2
 Ingame screenshots
 2560 x 1024 mit 8QSAA alles auf hoch

mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. Februar 2010)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> Dirt 2
> Ingame screenshots
> 2560 x 1024 mit 8QSAA alles auf hoch
> 
> mfg



Wunderschön echt klasse !!!

Grüße,ElfenLied77

ps wenn Kommentar nicht erlaubt, dann delete ^^


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Februar 2010)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> ps wenn Kommentar nicht erlaubt, dann delete ^^


 

Wieso sollte dein Kommentar nicht erlaubt sein ? 


Bei der Mühe, die du dir mit deinen Screenshot's gibst, hast du wohl einiges an "Credit" für Topic-Kommentare.  

Lass dich nicht beirren, und mach so weiter wie bisher. 


Grüsse


----------



## snaapsnaap (6. Februar 2010)

*NFS Shift*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2010)

*Dark Messiah*

[1.920 x 1.200 / 16xS-TSSAA + 16:1 AF / LOD @ -1,5 / Engine-LOD disabled]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2010)

*Dark Messiah* #2

[1.920 x 1.200 / 16xS-TSSAA + 16:1 AF / LOD @ -1,5 / Engine-LOD disabled]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (7. Februar 2010)

Dark Messiah

War echt ein gutes spiel!!!


----------



## simpsonlisa (7. Februar 2010)

Mass effect 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (7. Februar 2010)

Mass effect 2 max.details


----------



## simpsonlisa (7. Februar 2010)

mass effect 2

Mass effect 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (7. Februar 2010)

Mass Effect 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (7. Februar 2010)

mass effect 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (7. Februar 2010)

shepard aus teil 1. und importierter shepard aus teil 2.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Februar 2010)

Company of Heroes (teilsweise mit Heeresgruppe Nord Mod)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2010)

*Dark Messiah* 

[1.920 x 1.200 / 16xS-TSSAA + 16:1 AF / LOD @ -1,5 / Engine-LOD disabled]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## multimolti (8. Februar 2010)

*Tropico 3 #1*
*Settings: 1920x1080, alles Ultra/Very High/High (so hoch wie es eben geht).*
Von der Grafik können sich andere Spiele mal was abschneiden! Dran denken, es ist ein Strategiespiel!​
Beinhaltet: Charaktere, Schatten, Texturen, Bloom, Tag/Nacht-Wechsel, Wasser, Vegetation, Godrays, Long Range View. 
Nur die coolen Sprüche im Radio konnte ich nicht auf die Screenshots bekommen 
_"Welcome to the 'How Long Is Your Banana'-Talkshow!"_


----------



## multimolti (8. Februar 2010)

*Tropico 3 #2*
*Settings: 1920x1080, alles Ultra/Very High/High (so hoch wie es eben geht).*
Von der Grafik können sich andere Spiele mal was abschneiden! Dran denken, es ist ein Strategiespiel!​
Beinhaltet: Charaktere, Schatten, Texturen, Bloom, Tag/Nacht-Wechsel, Wasser, Vegetation, Godrays, Long Range View. 
Nur die coolen Sprüche im Radio konnte ich nicht auf die Screenshots bekommen 
_"Welcome to the 'How Long Is Your Banana'-Talkshow!"_


----------



## multimolti (8. Februar 2010)

*Tropico 3 #3*
*Settings: 1920x1080, alles Ultra/Very High/High (so hoch wie es eben geht).*
Von der Grafik können sich andere Spiele mal was abschneiden! Dran denken, es ist ein Strategiespiel!​
Beinhaltet: Charaktere, Schatten, Texturen, Bloom, Tag/Nacht-Wechsel, Wasser, Vegetation, Godrays, Long Range View. 
Nur die coolen Sprüche im Radio konnte ich nicht auf die Screenshots bekommen 
_"Welcome to the 'How Long Is Your Banana'-Talkshow!"_


----------



## fisume (8. Februar 2010)

Modern Warfare 2, Singleplayer (4xMSAA, 16xAF, nichts bearbeitet)


----------



## snaapsnaap (8. Februar 2010)

*NFS Shift*

Oh, wie ich mich auf die Ferraris freue 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## multimolti (8. Februar 2010)

*8bit Killer #1*
*Settings: so hoch wie möglich*
*Performance: Läuft auf meinem System (siehe Sig.) flüssig, min/max/avg: 60/60/60fps!*​
Beinhaltet: Gegner, Waffen, Level 1-3, Blutspritzer, Grafikpreview.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal halte ich sogar die 900px-Breitenlimitierung ein!!


----------



## multimolti (8. Februar 2010)

*8bit Killer #2*
*Settings: so hoch wie möglich*
*Performance: Läuft auf meinem System (siehe Sig.) flüssig, min/max/avg: 60/60/60fps!*​
Beinhaltet: Gegner, Waffen, Level 1-3, Blutspritzer, Grafikpreview.


----------



## nyso (8. Februar 2010)

Na ob das bei dem vielen Blut jugendfrei ist


----------



## fisume (9. Februar 2010)

Ist das Crysis 2?


----------



## multimolti (9. Februar 2010)

fisume schrieb:


> Ist das Crysis 2?



Ja, bin an einen exklusiven Alpha-Build gekommen! Musste die Grafik bei meinem System allerdings runterschrauben, damit ich eine akzeptable Framerate bekomme... daher sieht es nicht ganz so perfekt aus wie es wohl mal werden wird!


----------



## simpsonlisa (9. Februar 2010)

Heute bei mir eingetroffen!!
Bioshock 2


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Februar 2010)

Schöne Shots, bitte aber ohne die üble JPG-Komprimierung


----------



## simpsonlisa (9. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Schöne Shots, bitte aber ohne die üble JPG-Komprimierung



ja ich weiss!!du bist einfach zu viel Profi beim Bilder ansehen!!
habe sie mit fraps gemacht!!wenn ich alle meine Screenshots im BMP oder PNG Format machen würde, hätte ich keinen Platz mehr auf der Platte!!Habe fast von allen spielen, die ich jeh gespeilt habe, screenhots und das sind einige GB!!!(und schöne Erinnerungen)

Also bitte drück ein Auge zu und sieh dir dann nochmal die bilder an!

Mfg


----------



## multimolti (9. Februar 2010)

simpsonlisa schrieb:


> ja ich weiss!!du bist einfach zu viel Profi beim Bilder ansehen!!
> habe sie mit fraps gemacht!!wenn ich alle meine Screenshots im BMP oder PNG Format machen würde, hätte ich keinen Platz mehr auf der Platte!!Habe fast von allen spielen, die ich jeh gespeilt habe, screenhots und das sind einige GB!!!(und schöne Erinnerungen)
> 
> Also bitte drück ein Auge zu und sieh dir dann nochmal die bilder an!
> ...



Lösung:
Mit Fraps als BMP abspeichern lassen, nach dem zocken durchschauen und die schlechten Löschen, die übrig gebliebenen mit Irfan View Batchkonvertierung zu PNG umwandeln. Dann die originalen BMPs löschen. Damit sind deine Speicherplatzprobleme im Griff (obwohl ich nicht verstehe, wie du sowas hast, ich habe auch ca 1000 Screenshots auf 1920x1080 als BMP gemacht und dazu mehrere Stunden Gameplay mit 720p, sind halt um die 300GB).
Dann, bevor du es hochlädst, nur die besten Bilder heraussuchen und diese wieder mit der Batchkonvertierung zu JPG mit 90% umwandeln. Dann werden die noch mal deutlich kleiner und bei 90% siehst du auch keine Artefakte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Februar 2010)

*@ simpsonlisa*

Ich habe nur PNGs oder 100%-JPGs. Letztere sind immer noch recht klein und für Shots vollkommen ok.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Februar 2010)

Kleine OT-Frage:
Wie kann man bei ME2 eigentlich Screens machen, ohne das unten mittig diese 2 Symbole der Gefährten zu sehen sind?


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2 max.details


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. Februar 2010)

Mass effect 2


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Februar 2010)

So ihr mal eine paar Bilder ich hoffe es gefällt....
(simpsonlisa Spamm nicht)


----------



## nyso (10. Februar 2010)

Was meinst du denn mit spamen?!? Er setzt hier größtenteils wundervolle Screenshots rein
So viel arbeit, nur damit wir Bilder gucken können

Edit: Besonders die letzten von Mass Effect 2 sind der Hammer


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. Februar 2010)

*BIOSHOCK2*
Max. Settings


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn mit spamen?!? Er setzt hier größtenteils wundervolle Screenshots rein
> So viel arbeit, nur damit wir Bilder gucken können
> 
> Edit: Besonders die letzten von Mass Effect 2 sind der Hammer




Find meine Bilder Geiler 

Naja ihr noch ein zwei bilder...von mir...


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2


----------



## nyso (11. Februar 2010)

Der erste ist ebend bei BC2 entstanden, vom Sniperberg. 
1680x1050, alles High, 4xAA, HBOA aus!
Ich habe die nervenden Anzeigen mit Paint.net weggemacht^^ Also nicht wundern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zweite ist Crysis Warhead mit 2560x1600 aufgenommen. Alles auf Enthusiast, in der Konsole habe ich auch noch etwas optimiert. Was genau weiß ich aber nicht mehr^^ Ist ja schon etwas älter^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dritte ist normal mit 1680x1050, teilweise Enthusiast, teilweise Gamer-Settings, meine normalen Crysiseistellungen, mit denen ich auch spiele.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (11. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77 
von 1920*1200 auf 900*563

@CrimsoN 1.9, nee... meine sind geiler  soviel zum Thema Bilder ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Its me ^^*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## RedBrain (11. Februar 2010)

*Serious Sam 2

*1280x960x32 @OpenGL
Anti-Aliasing: Hoch; AF: 16x; AAA: Off
Vsync: On HDR: Off

Texturschärfe: -1


*Am Fluss

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*M`Keke Dorf*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## RedBrain (11. Februar 2010)

*Serious Sam 2*

1280x960x32 @OpenGL
 Anti-Aliasing: Hoch; AF: 16x; AAA: Off
 Vsync: On HDR: Off

Texturschärfe: -1



*Straße nach Ursul*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## RedBrain (11. Februar 2010)

*Serious Sam 2

*1280x960x32 @OpenGL
Anti-Aliasing: Hoch; AF: 16x; AAA: Off
Vsync: On HDR: Off

Texturschärfe: -1

*Ursul-Vorstadt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Forsetzung folgt...

EDIT: Ach ja, die Texturen sind scharf genug. Noch schärfer gehts nicht. ​


----------



## multimolti (11. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Das dritte ist normal mit 1680x1050, teilweise Enthusiast, teilweise Gamer-Settings, meine normalen Crysiseistellungen, mit denen ich auch spiele.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schau mal genau auf das Wasser bei deinem Screenshot! Das sieht richtig gammlig aus! Genauso ist es bei mir, auch wenn ich alles auf Enthusiast stelle. Alle schwärmen immer von der tollen Crysis-Wassergrafik, und in den Youtube-Videos sieht die auch gut aus, aber hier (und bei mir) ist die doch recht schlecht... ich verstehe das nicht!


----------



## NocternalPredator (11. Februar 2010)

*F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origins Demo*, alles max., 4x FSAA, 16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (11. Februar 2010)

*Serious Sam 2

*1280x960x32 @OpenGL
Anti-Aliasing: Hoch; AF: 16x; AAA: Off
Vsync: On HDR: Off

Texturschärfe: -1

*Kukulele Gefängnis*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## RedBrain (11. Februar 2010)

*Serious Sam 2

*1280x960x32 @OpenGL
Anti-Aliasing: Hoch; AF: 16x; AAA: Off
Vsync: On HDR: Off

Texturschärfe: -1


*Ursul-Gärten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## RedBrain (11. Februar 2010)

*Serious Sam 2

*1280x960x32 @OpenGL
Anti-Aliasing: Hoch; AF: 16x; AAA: Off
Vsync: On HDR: Off

Texturschärfe: -1

*Toter Wald*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fortsetzung folgt...​


----------



## nyso (11. Februar 2010)

Gleiche Settings wie oben, das Pic ist kurz danach geschossen. Was soll daran denn "gammlig" aussehen?


----------



## multimolti (11. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Gleiche Settings wie oben, das Pic ist kurz danach geschossen. Was soll daran denn "gammlig" aussehen?



Das sieht jetzt wieder ziemlich gut aus. Wenn man sehr flach auf das Wasser schaut und schöne Reflexionen hat, dann sieht es auch echt toll aus, aber wenn man von oben kuckt und den Grund sieht, dann... naja, CS 1.6-Style.

Und ihr Screenshotfanatiker hier habt sicher Interesse an einem kleinen Screenshot-Spiel, oder?


----------



## multimolti (11. Februar 2010)

*Left 4 Dead 2 #1*
*Settings: 1920x1080, alles Very High/High (so hoch wie es eben geht), 8x MSAA.*
*Performance: 60 FPS, mehr erlaubt die Engine (glaube ich) nicht.*​
Während dem Spiel merkt man das gar nicht, aber hier auf den Screenshots sieht man sehr deutlich, wie abartig das Spiel eigentlich ist... sowas gehört verboten! Bäh...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (11. Februar 2010)

Mass effect 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (11. Februar 2010)

Und nochmal Mass Effect 2


----------



## multimolti (11. Februar 2010)

EDIT:
Tut mir leid, wusste nicht, dass man solche Bilder nicht hochladen darf!


----------



## Player007 (11. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2:


----------



## nyso (14. Februar 2010)

So, ich habe mal wieder etwas BC2 Beta gespielt^^
Die Bilder sind alle im Bradley gemacht
1680x1050, alles High, HBOA aus.


----------



## simpsonlisa (14. Februar 2010)

Mass effect 2


----------



## kero81 (14. Februar 2010)

Ebenfalls Mass Effect 2.


----------



## simpsonlisa (14. Februar 2010)

Mass Effect 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (14. Februar 2010)

Und nocheinmal Mass Effect2


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Februar 2010)

Bah, immer wieder erschreckend, wie gruselig die BC2-Beta doch aussieht. Die Full kann zumindest AA, die Texturen sind aber immer noch ziemlicher Matsch


----------



## boerigard (14. Februar 2010)

*Lost Planet: Extreme Condition*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (14. Februar 2010)

*Serious Sam 2
LOD-Tweak

*1280x960x32 @OpenGL

Settings: Alle Max außer HDR

AA: 24x
AAA: Enabled
AF: 16x*

Sondereinstellungen per Sam.ini
*tex_fLODBias = -2

Ergebnis:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Framerate: 15 bis 33 FPS
Ruckelfaktor: kein

  Nicht besseres, die Texturen sind scharf genug. Weiter geht es nicht mehr. 
​


----------



## multimolti (14. Februar 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> *Serious Sam 2
> LOD-Tweak
> 
> *1280x960x32 @OpenGL
> ...




??? 24xAA? Das bietet er mir nicht an!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Februar 2010)

Da er eine Radeon hat, wohl 24x ED-CFAA.


----------



## team-o-see (14. Februar 2010)

vllt bin ich ja hier richtig,

ich will mit meiner 5850 ME 2 mit 16 AF (ingame - ist klar ) und 4xMSAA spielen, das 4xMSAA habe ich auch im CCC eingestellt jedoch habe ich nicht das gefühl dass es aktiv it, denn im den bechmarks hier von PCGH gehen die frames definitiv gut unter 60, aber bei mir fast NIE... also entweder war es eine sehr belastende bench-sequenz oder ich bin zu dumm es einzustellen..

hat da vllt jemand ein doer 2 bilder wie es im CCC eingestellt sein muss..

wäre sehr dankbar!!

grüße


----------



## BlackFog (15. Februar 2010)

Morrowind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Installierte Mods:Valitys_Balmora_Mod,Valitys_Bitter_Coast_Mod_4,ImprovedWaterShader,Grass_Animated,Ultimate Textures,Visual Pack,Connary's Texturen,diverse kleine Texture Replacer.Und natürlich MGE (Morrowind Graphics Extender).
Shader: HDR,Sunshafts,SSAO.Eine Handvoll Texturen wurden noch von mir bearbeitet.


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (15. Februar 2010)

Nicht schlecht für ein 8 Jahre (?) altes Spiel. Das Wasser im 3. Screen ist schaut ziemlich gut aus...


----------



## LOGIC (15. Februar 2010)

Johnny_Rhino schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für ein 8 Jahre (?) altes Spiel. Das Wasser im 3. Screen ist schaut ziemlich gut aus...


 
Du vergisst das da eine menge grafik mods verwendet werden. Aber es sah damals schon super aus.

Bitte die Bilder hier im Forum uploaden


----------



## simpsonlisa (15. Februar 2010)

Wiedermal Mass Effect 2


----------



## DarkMo (15. Februar 2010)

gibts auch nen spiele video thread? nach dutzenden seiten die ich mir angeschaut hab, find ich nich einen screen wirklich geil. einzig bc2 - aber da auch nur, weil ich weis, wie das ganze in bewegten bildern aussieht. aber die ganzen screens sind so öde - wenns nur darum ginge, würd ich mir ned ein spiel holen wollen von denen hier ><

ps: ich mein natürlich selbst gedrehte mit ingamesound und ohne eigene musik ^^


----------



## joraku (15. Februar 2010)

Die sehen doch nicht öde aus. 
Genieße das Setting und die Stimmung die die Bilder ereugen wollen.
ICh finde es gibt hier immer schöne Bilder zu bestaunen. Gerade wenn man ein Spiel nicht hat reizt es einen die Bilder dazu anzuschauen.


----------



## HolySh!t (15. Februar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> aber die ganzen screens sind so öde


Nich alle, manche Screens sind kleine Kunstwerke


----------



## LOGIC (15. Februar 2010)

Aber auch nur manche ! Manche sind sau schlecht gemacht. Vorallem wenn das HUD nicht aus ist. Aber da kann man bei BC2 zurzeit eh nichts machen. Oder wenn spiele nicht die höchste grafik haben, sind die screens hier auch unötig.


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (15. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Du vergisst das da eine menge grafik mods verwendet werden. Aber es sah damals schon super aus.



Das ist mir schon klar. Aber ich glaube, dass längst nicht alle Engines, die 2002 verwendet wurden trotz Grafikmods noch so eine Grafik liefern können. 
Egal, lassen wir das und machen Platz für Bilder


----------



## burns (15. Februar 2010)

Fallout 3 Goty




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Menthe (16. Februar 2010)

*Crysis *​
Mster Config 3.1 + 1920x1080 + 8xAA + 2xSSAA​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2010)

Von mir auch noch ein paar Mass Effect 2 Bilder...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2 @ max. settings und 1920*1200 Bildpunkten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackFog (16. Februar 2010)

Morrowind:


----------



## joraku (16. Februar 2010)

Es ist von den Moderatoren ungern gesehen wenn man Bilder woanders hochläd und dann hierher verlinkt.
Lade die Bilder doch bitte hier im Forum hoch.
"Auf Thema antworten"-Fenster, ein bisschen nach unten, zu "Zusätzliche Einstellungen", "Dateien anhängen" "Anhänge verwalten" Dateien auswählen und hochladen. Dann erscheinen sie als Anhang unter deinem Beitrag, über der Signatur.
Wenn die Bilder nur eine breite von 1000 Pixel haben (x-Wert) kannst du sie mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im Beitrag anzeigen lassen, wie _-=Dante=-_ es gemacht hat.


----------



## Player007 (16. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2


----------



## Falcon (17. Februar 2010)

Auch mal ein paar Screenies von mir 

Der Reihe nach: 
Batman: Arkham Asylum - Max Settings, 2xAA,4xAF
Torchlight - Max Settings, AA ein
Anno 1404 - Max Settings, 4xAA, 8xAF


----------



## snaapsnaap (17. Februar 2010)

*DiRT2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (17. Februar 2010)

BlackFog schrieb:


> Morrowind
> 
> Installierte Mods:Valitys_Balmora_Mod,Valitys_Bitter_Coast_Mod_4,ImprovedWaterShader,Grass_Animated,Ultimate Textures,Visual Pack,Connary's Texturen,diverse kleine Texture Replacer.Und natürlich MGE (Morrowind Graphics Extender).
> Shader: HDR,Sunshafts,SSAO.Eine Handvoll Texturen wurden noch von mir bearbeitet.



Danke für die Idee! 
Endlich nochmal Morrowind, und das macht sogar richtig was her nach halbtägigem Lese/Download & Installationsmarathon 
Hab nur iwi im Gefühl das Fraps die HDR Effekte nicht erfasst, muss wohl  nochmal schauen wie das übers MGEgui geht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Februar 2010)

So schaut alle AVP aus...naja nix besonders....

**UPDATE*
*
Ein paar neue Bilde...zum teil schon älter aber immer noch gut !


----------



## simpsonlisa (17. Februar 2010)

Mass effect 2


----------



## burns (18. Februar 2010)

Retro ftw

Descent 1 - alle Settings (gibts da gar nicht, ätsch) auf Ultra
& Beben 1 - selbe Settings wie Descent 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (18. Februar 2010)

Die letzte Ladung Mass effect 2 bilder von mir,habs durch!!


----------



## simpsonlisa (18. Februar 2010)

Mass effect 2


----------



## potzblitz (18. Februar 2010)

_*FSX*_ _*- Junkers*_ _*52*_
1920x1200 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (19. Februar 2010)

ArmA 2 & BWMod 
(keine Photosettings *eek*)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (19. Februar 2010)

simpsonlisa schrieb:


> Mass effect 2


 

Es Lohnt sicher sogar nochmal durchzu zocken aber das SPiel hat BUGS BUGS BUGS!!!!


Beim 2 mal hat man riesige Ressourcen und man kann  einen anderen Stiel auswählen (Vorbild; abtrügling) Soldat ist dennoch der beste Charackter Frontsoldat ist Müll.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (19. Februar 2010)

Saw The Game
Max. Details @ 1920 x 1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (19. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shattered Horizon​ 
Auf 1920x1200​ 






----------------------------------------------------------------​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (19. Februar 2010)

_*Two Worlds*_
1920x1200 high



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*
DSC: Black Shark
*_1920x1200 high




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## potzblitz (19. Februar 2010)

_*FSX - Space Shuttle Atlantis
*_1920x1200 high


_*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_​


----------



## LOGIC (19. Februar 2010)

Kann man da eigentlich ins weltall fliegen ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Februar 2010)

*Starcraft 2 Beta*

[25x16 / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (20. Februar 2010)

*DiRT2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LOGIC (20. Februar 2010)

@PCGH_MARC 

Wieso ist da ein bild von einem PC ?


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Februar 2010)

@ Marc wasn das für Spiel aufm letzten Bild, das sieht so echt aus

Edit: Zwei Doofe ein Gedanke


----------



## LOGIC (20. Februar 2010)

Ohja  Und das bild ist auch noch von ATI-Maniac93 ^^


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ohja  Und das bild ist auch noch von ATI-Maniac93 ^^


Die Doofen anne Macht zusammen mit dem Uglysmiley
Vill bugt PCGH rum


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Februar 2010)

*@ LOGIC*

Tjoa, da war wohl die Attach-Number eins daneben


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße, ElfenLied77 *
1920 to 900




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,Elfenlied77 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Februar 2010)

Aliens versus Predator


----------



## simpsonlisa (20. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2 max.details


----------



## simpsonlisa (20. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2


----------



## Falcon (21. Februar 2010)

Und weiter geht's 

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Max Settings, 4xAA, 8xAF
M.U.D. TV Demo - Max Settings, AA an.
Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit - Max Settings, 4xAA


----------



## Player007 (21. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2 (jetzt durchgezockt):


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Februar 2010)

Player007 schrieb:


> Bioshock 2 (jetzt durchgezockt):



@Player007 schöne Screenshots ! 
Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## gemCraft (21. Februar 2010)

Falcon schrieb:


> Und weiter geht's
> 
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Max Settings, 4xAA, 8xAF
> M.U.D. TV Demo - Max Settings, AA an.
> Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit - Max Settings, 4xAA



<Mir gefallen die BFBC2 Bilder !!  Eyefinity rockt ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Februar 2010)

*Assassin's Creed 2*

[25x16 / 16xS + 16:1 AF / LOD @ -1,0]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein persönliches Lieblingsbild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Februar 2010)

_Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project (2002)
1.024x768, 32xS + TSSAA, 16:1 AF_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist übrigens ein klasse Spiel für ein Netbook ohne Maus ... auch wenn's auf einem Atom N270 inkl. GMA950 nicht ganz flüssig ist ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## joraku (21. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich denke, so würde mir das Spiel auch Spaß machen.

Schaut jemand in der Familie Videos auf Youtube, noch ein anderer surft im Internet -> Verbindung abgebrochen.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

So ist das nunmal wenn man vom internet abhängig ist bei spielen.....


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (21. Februar 2010)

NFS - Shift, featuring Mod V2


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße,ElfenLied77 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sorry für OT, aber der Screen is ja sowas von godlike


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber der Screen is ja sowas von godlike


 
Ich wusste doch das einer hier im forum das versteht


----------



## Masterwana (21. Februar 2010)

*Mass Effect 2​​*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (21. Februar 2010)

Masterwana schrieb:


> *Mass Effect 2​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Ne frage mit was hast du die Screenshots gemacht? gibts dafür eine Spezielle taste wie bei Dragon Age?


----------



## gemCraft (21. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub er hat es mit Fraps gemacht oder?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2010)

Falcon schrieb:


> Und weiter geht's
> 
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Max Settings, 4xAA, 8xAF
> M.U.D. TV Demo - Max Settings, AA an.
> _Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit - Max Settings, 4xAA_



Läuft die Maus da mit Eyefinity problemlos?
Ich musste bei mir ziemlich kämpfen bis die einigermaßen passte.


----------



## burns (22. Februar 2010)

Morrowind - zig Mods - 4xAA 16xAF​
.


----------



## simpsonlisa (22. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2 max.details


----------



## Masterwana (22. Februar 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ne frage mit was hast du die Screenshots gemacht? gibts dafür eine Spezielle taste wie bei Dragon Age?



gab ich mit fraps gemacht.

Mal nen kleiner
*Teaser*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

Masterwana schrieb:


> gab ich mit fraps gemacht.
> 
> Mal nen kleiner
> *Teaser*
> ...


Welches Spiel issen das?
Pure mit nem eigenen Grafikmod oder so?


----------



## cane87 (23. Februar 2010)

Hi,

hab mal noch ein paar Screens von Need For Speed Shift gemacht. Macht nach dem Patch und den jetzigen Settings richtig fun und sieht meiner Meinung nach verdammt gut aus 

Settings: 1920x1080 8xAA, 16xAF + alles was an Details möglich ist @ ~80-110 fps (hängt von Anzahl der Rennteilnehmer ab)
Als nächstes will ich mal noch nach einem Mod gucken der evlt. noch mehr möglich macht 

Hoffe sie gefallen euch.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Februar 2010)

*Aliens vs. Predator*

[2560 x 1600 / DX11 / Tessellation, bessere Schatten / HBAO / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2010)

Star Trek Online

Verschiedene Versionen, verschiedene Auflösungen  und mal mit FSAA und mal ohne...


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GTAIV
Grüße,ElfenLied77 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Februar 2010)

GTA4 ist ja ein geiles Spiel ... aber dieses üble Aliasing  Zu dumm, dass es mit der ENB-Series nicht flüssig läuft


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Februar 2010)

*ANNO 1404: Venedig -  Das offizielle Add-on*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (25. Februar 2010)

Auch Star Trek Online 
Meine ersten Screenshots, wusste noch nit das dass Interface auf den Bildern ausgeblendet wird  Das kann ich denn beim nächsten Mal berücksichtigen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> GTA4 ist ja ein geiles Spiel ... aber dieses üble Aliasing  Zu dumm, dass es mit der ENB-Series nicht flüssig läuft



@PCGH_Marc
Stimmt.
Verstehe ich das richtig , auch mit der ENB bekomme ich kein AntiAliasing?
Bilder von 1920 auf 900 geändert, der Treppeneffekt wird dadurch verstärkt!
Ingame ist es erträglich. Schärfe ist hier noch an. Besser ist es ohne.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GTAIV*
* Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (25. Februar 2010)

Supreme Commander 2 Demo 

Max Details   AA= 2x   AF= 16x   @ 1920 x 1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Gerade gesehen Schatten sind nur auf Mittel eingestellt gewesen ​


----------



## Rizzard (25. Februar 2010)

Zu GTA4:
Ohne AA sieht es aus, als wären die Autos mit einer rauen Matte überzogen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Februar 2010)

@Blizzard23
Ohne AA? kann ich AA aktivieren? Ich dachte nein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GTAIV*
* Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## simpsonlisa (25. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2


----------



## LOGIC (25. Februar 2010)

@ Elfenlied

Du musst bestimmte sachen in der text datei umschreiben um den AA effekt zu erlangen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> @ Elfenlied
> 
> Du musst bestimmte sachen in der text datei umschreiben um den AA effekt zu erlangen.



ja, habe die Datei gefunden:

enbseries.ini ^^ *roflanmich*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GTAIV*
* Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



coole  3840x2400 
auf 1920x1200 DS

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LOGIC (25. Februar 2010)

Oh Yes ! Das sieht echt Bombe aus ! Wie sieht es mit den FPS aus ?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Oh Yes ! Das sieht echt Bombe aus ! Wie sieht es mit den FPS aus ?



*Geschmeidige 11 - 13 Fps ^^*    [13 flüssig  ] nee... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GTAIV*
* Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



coole  3840x2400 
auf 1920x1200 DS

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2010)

Jetzt schauts geil aus  Jetzt noch alle Details hoch und das LOD aus - aber dann hast du nur noch 1 Fps *g*

*EDIT*
Woah, sehe ich jetzt erst: Im Scheinwerferglas spiegeln sich die Hochbahngleise  Krank.


----------



## LOGIC (25. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Jetzt schauts geil aus  Jetzt noch alle Details hoch und das LOD aus - aber dann hast du nur noch 1 Fps *g*
> 
> *EDIT*
> Woah, sehe ich jetzt erst: Im Scheinwerferglas spiegeln sich die Hochbahngleise  Krank.


 

Schon pervers wie geil das ausehen kann wa ? Aber die mod brauch ich garnicht erst runterladen bei meiner Graka


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2010)

_*So und wieder mal ich ihr ein paar Neue bilder aus MassEffect2 
(Alles max auf 1680x1050 jetzt mit 4xMSAA)
*_​


----------



## hempsmoker (26. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Jetzt schauts geil aus  Jetzt noch alle Details hoch und das LOD aus - aber dann hast du nur noch 1 Fps *g*
> 
> *EDIT*
> Woah, sehe ich jetzt erst: Im Scheinwerferglas spiegeln sich die Hochbahngleise  Krank.




Jo Mann! Das sieht richtig edel aus! 

Echt nice Elfenlied!


----------



## Cionara (26. Februar 2010)

Mit meiner Crysis-ToD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (26. Februar 2010)

Gegen Crysis ist (immernoch) kein Kraut gewachsen, da kann auch ein gepimptes GTA einstecken 

Gruß


----------



## joraku (26. Februar 2010)

Sehr schöne Screens hier!


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

Sobald ich eine neue graka habe werde ich auch mal downsamplen und GTA IV in einer richtig geilen grafik genießen  Ob das bei Crysis auch machbar ist ?!


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Sobald ich eine neue graka habe werde ich auch mal downsamplen und GTA IV in einer richtig geilen grafik genießen  Ob das bei Crysis auch machbar ist ?!



Machbar schon, spielbar weiß ich nicht .


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GTAIV*
* Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



coole  3840x2400 
auf 1920x1200 DS

max. 13FPS 
 AUDI, hab auch einen ^^
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2010)

Player007 schrieb:


> Gegen Crysis ist (immernoch) kein Kraut gewachsen, da kann auch ein gepimptes GTA einstecken
> 
> Gruß



Also ich Persönlich finde Crysis nicht so denn hammer...(als Spiel)
Aber es du hast recht was die Grafik an geht schon echt der hammer (mit mods).

Meine aber lass man Meto 2033 abwarten !


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GTAIV*
* Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, wieder normalo Screenshots 1920*1200 mit 80FPS,
max Einstellungen + nhancer 2.5.7,
als Vid aufgenommen und Screenshots erstellt 
...ne feine Sache ist das ^^ , ja...

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LOGIC (26. Februar 2010)

*Need for Speed SHIFT*

1920x1200

Alles max.

8xAA 16xAF 

(leider gab es ein konflikt mit dem treiber und spiel)

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (26. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2


----------



## kero81 (27. Februar 2010)

10 Screenshots Need for Speed Shift und 5 von Mass Effect 2.


----------



## gemCraft (27. Februar 2010)

Resident Evil 5 Alles auf max was geht.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. Februar 2010)

@kero81

^^ coole screens,
*OT*on ...* ist in M.E.2 Bild 4rechts Michael Jackson dabei ?  ... *OT*off*
Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Aliens vs. Predator*
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-208.html#post1572562
> [2560 x 1600 / DX11 / Tessellation, bessere Schatten / HBAO / 4x MSAA + 16:1 AF]



lecker bilder  doa schau hie^^
für mich (leider) erst Anfang März ^^
wegen der superXXLspecialedition mit dem Alien drinn.
Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## nemetona (27. Februar 2010)

Jonny, bitte nur Bilder von deutschen Versionen hochladen.


----------



## gemCraft (27. Februar 2010)

Ich hab einige Bilder noch auf Lager ^^
Da fülle ich doch mal lieber diese kahle Seite mit Bildern 

3 Bilder aus Mass Effect und ein Bild aus dem zweiten Teil.
(3. Bild ist die neue Normandy)


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

*Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood*​ 
Auf 1920 x 1200 Pixel​ 
8x AA 16x AF​ 
Alles auf High​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

*Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood*
Auf 1920 x 1200
8x AA 16x AF
Alles auf High​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

*@ LOGIC*

AA in CoJ BiB? Wäre mir neu


----------



## snaapsnaap (27. Februar 2010)

*DiRT2* - endlich durch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (27. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ LOGIC*
> 
> AA in CoJ BiB? Wäre mir neu



Die Bilder sehen aber schon top aus. Oder kommt das durch die verkleinerung? Bei mir verstärkt sich dann nur der Treppeneffekt.


----------



## Superheld (27. Februar 2010)

Crysis, Bilder gemacht mit e_screenshot





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wie soll man hier die Bilder anzeigen sowie auf anderen Seiten klappts nich ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

*@ joraku*

Du solltest sie mit einem Filter runter rechnen ...

*@ Superheld*

Der Held findet zu uns  ich bin btw "y33H@" im 3DC *g*


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

@ PCGH_Marc

Das AA habe ich im per treiber hinbekommen 

@ Joraku

Ja durchs verkleinern werden die stufen erhöht aber da ich per Treiber AA aktiviert habe sieht es schon sehr gut aus.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

*Unreal Tournament 3*

Alles Max.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

*@ Superheld*

Abload wird nicht (offiziell *hust*) supportet, weder Thumbs noch Full-Res. Musst sie bei uns hoch laden. JPGs dürfen bis zu 1,91M groß sein - das reicht meist (zur Not 90er JPGs statt 100er).


----------



## LOGIC (27. Februar 2010)

@ PCGH_Marc

Mit welchem programm kann man bilder gut "runter rechnen" ? ich verwende nur Paint.net zum verkleinern.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

Das sollte das auch können. Ich nehmen den Image Viewer samt Lanczos-Filter.


----------



## burns (27. Februar 2010)

"Microsoft Power Toys for Windows XP Image Resizer" find ich gut.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GTAIV*
* Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier haben wir ^^ ENB(AA off) + Better City Textures Mod
+ nhancer 2.5.7

...das Game sieht damit so geil aus  , dass ich es nochmal durchzocken werde ! 

...die Screens sind/bleiben in original 1920*1200 da sonst der A.-Effekt
bei 900*563 zu groß ist! 
btw: irfanview oder XnView oder paint.net etc alle gut

3x klicken für Originalgröße^^
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2010)

Mit AA siehts (noch) viel geiler aus  

Leider selbst mit einer HD5870 oder GTX285/2G dann nahezu unspielbar - *Fermi brauch*  
Ich spiels erst durch, wenn es mit Downsampling gescheit läuft, sonst bekomm ich Augenkrebs.


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mit AA siehts (noch) viel geiler aus
> 
> Leider selbst mit einer HD5870 oder GTX285/2G dann nahezu unspielbar - *Fermi brauch*
> Ich spiels erst durch, wenn es mit Downsampling gescheit läuft, sonst bekomm ich Augenkrebs.



Dann aber gleich zwei GTX 480


----------



## simpsonlisa (27. Februar 2010)

bioshock 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (27. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (27. Februar 2010)

Und nochmal Bioshock 2


----------



## ElfenLied77 (27. Februar 2010)

simpsonlisa schrieb:


> Und nochmal Bioshock 2



Hut ab Lisa, tolle Screenshots 
Aber irgendwie springt der Funken zu Bioshock² nicht über, weis nicht warum.


----------



## nyso (27. Februar 2010)

Mal ein paar Screens von Bournout Paradise, wie ich finde immer noch ein sehr tolles Spiel. Dazu noch ein paar aus RD:Grid, ich liebe diese Stockcar-Rennen
Abschließend noch zwei aus FarCry2.

Alles die jeweils höchsten im Spiel möglichen Settings mit mehrmals AA. In den NHancer muss ich mich erst reinfummeln.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Februar 2010)

Ihr noch mal ein paar Bilder von mir...!
(sry das ohne MSAA ist leider bei dem spiel mit ATi Karten möglich)
Verbesserung vorschlage oder Lob sind immer Willkommen
​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Februar 2010)

MSAA ist natürlich möglich. Das Grafikmenü sagt dir sogar wie - per CCC.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Februar 2010)

_*Ihr mal eine paar weite Bilder von Mass Effect 2*_​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Februar 2010)

*Und weiter geht der BilderStorm
*(alles auf 1680x1050 mit 4xMASS Edge-detect dazu 16xAF so wie alles auf Maximalen Einstellungen)
Nach wie vor sind Kommentar mehr als erwünscht egal ob negativ oder positiv Mfg CrimsoN​


----------



## simpsonlisa (28. Februar 2010)

so die letzten bilder von Bioshock 2 meinerseits habs nun durch


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Februar 2010)

simpsonlisa schrieb:


> so die letzten bilder von Bioshock 2 meinerseits habs nun durch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*@simpsonlisa*
*ist ja geil:* _Das gefällt mir von Dir am besten!_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es ein Fazit?
Grusel-Grauen-Faktor?
Lohnt es sich?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GTAIV*
* Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ENB-Mod AAoff
1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mal das gute alte Swat 4 herraus gegraben.


*Alles auf High
1680x1050​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Später folgen noch mehr.^^
Gibt es eigentlich ein Grafik-mod oder ähnliches für Swat 4?
Ich kenne blos nHancer um AA und sonstiges zu verstärken.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GTAIV*
* Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ENB-Mod AAoff
1920x1200 die muss man(n)^^ einfach in 1920 anschauen! oder?

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GTAIV*
* Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...was ein Spinner ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GTAIV*
* Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorne rein !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinten raus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Februar 2010)

**UPDATE**
Nach dem ich nun ME2 druch habe will ich noch ein paar Bilder los werden
(alles auf 1680x1050 mit 4xMASS Edge-detect dazu  16xAF so wie alles auf Maximalen Einstellungen)
Nach wie vor sind Kommentar mehr als erwünscht egal ob negativ oder  positiv Mfg CrimsoN​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Februar 2010)

*Weitere Bilder aus ME2 *​


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Februar 2010)

*Swat 4*​*Alles auf Max
1680x1050​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*und mein Liebling ​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Fl_o (1. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss mich auch für OT entschuldigen aber bei so nen Screen kann ich einfach nicht anders einfach nur genial  

Wen du den mit Garrys Mod selbst gemacht hast dan  Kompliment..

PS: Ja Garrys Mod is was tolles


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. März 2010)

*Ihr noch mehr Bilder aus allen möglichen games*​


----------



## simpsonlisa (1. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> *Ihr noch mehr Bilder aus allen möglichen games*​




Sind die ersten bilder nicht von Bad company 2!!!dachte das kommt erst übermorgen????

MFG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. März 2010)

Möglich


----------



## phaYne (1. März 2010)

Ich hoffe ein Video ist auch OK  falls nich lösch ich sofort den Beitrag

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 // Singleplayer die erste Mission bei der U-Boot Station

1280x1024 / Details alle auf max. / AA 8x / AF 16x

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USc_9c0NAuc


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. März 2010)

simpsonlisa schrieb:


> Sind die ersten bilder nicht von Bad company 2!!!dachte das kommt erst übermorgen????
> 
> MFG



Raubkopie?!


----------



## nyso (1. März 2010)

Vermutlich nicht, denn Gamesonly hat schon vor ein paar Tagen verschickt.
Und bei EA hat heute der Preload gestartet. Die Multiplayerserver gehen morgen auch schon on^^
Laut der Dame von Amazon könnte es sogar sein, das Amazon auch morgen liefert^^


----------



## DarkMo (1. März 2010)

phaYne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ein Video ist auch OK


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/90871-spiele-video-thread.html ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. März 2010)

Ich sag am besten nix mehr dazu ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. März 2010)

Company of Heroes FTW 
(inkl. Heeresgruppe Nord-Mod)

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## der Türke (1. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> **UPDATE**
> Nach dem ich nun ME2 druch habe will ich noch ein paar Bilder los werden
> (alles auf 1680x1050 mit 4xMASS Edge-detect dazu  16xAF so wie alles auf Maximalen Einstellungen)
> Nach wie vor sind Kommentar mehr als erwünscht egal ob negativ oder  positiv Mfg CrimsoN​



Es lohnt sich das spiel nochmal durch zu zocken


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. März 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich das spiel nochmal durch zu zocken




Naja weiß nicht habe es durch und muss sagen so die Lust habe ich nicht...es würde villt spass machen es auf Böse durch zu spielen aber sonst...naja..


----------



## CrashStyle (2. März 2010)

Neue Bilder aus Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## CrashStyle (2. März 2010)

Teil 2


----------



## LOGIC (2. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Muss mich auch für OT entschuldigen aber bei so nen Screen kann ich einfach nicht anders einfach nur genial
> 
> Wen du den mit Garrys Mod selbst gemacht hast dan  Kompliment..
> 
> PS: Ja Garrys Mod is was tolles


 
Ja das habe ich mit Gmod gemacht  Echt eine klasse mod


----------



## HalifaxX (2. März 2010)

ein paar bilder aus Mass Effect und Risen


----------



## Masterwana (3. März 2010)

*C&C Generals - Stunde Null*
*WA - Kampange*
*+ etwas IBG
* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1920x1200* *DX10 *

*Grüße,ElfenLied77 *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LOGIC (3. März 2010)

Da ist was wahnsinnig breit 

Ach..das liegt an Masterwana...


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1920x1200* *DX10 *

*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und weiter geht's ^^

Das wird das Game von 2010 (netter Reim) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## LOGIC (3. März 2010)

Bitte mehr davon  Ich will es endlich haben


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1920x1200* *DX10 *

*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und weiter geht's ^^ Nr 3

Das wird das Game von 2010 (netter Reim) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnert mich an den Tunnel am Achensee 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## CrashStyle (3. März 2010)

Bitte schön mehr Screens^^

1680*1050 16Q + 16AF Max.Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1920x1200* *DX10 *

*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und weiter geht's ^^ Nr 4

Das wird das Game von 2010 (netter Reim) 

ps: zieht euch mal die *Timbaland - Shock Value 2* rein ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1920x1200* *DX10 *

*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und weiter geht's ^^ Nr 5

Das wird das Game von 2010 (netter Reim) 

ps: zieht euch mal die *Timbaland - Shock Value 2* rein ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1920x1200* *DX10 *

*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und weiter geht's ^^ Nr 5 1/2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## LOGIC (3. März 2010)

Machste werbung für das album ?  (Das ist wirklich gut )

Bitte mehr davon


----------



## der Türke (3. März 2010)

ne frage über die Uncut version von Bad Company 2 fliegen dort genau so beine und Arme weg wie bei Call of duty World at War?

(Ich weiß nicht warum aber diese Sreenshots erinnern mich an dem Film Forrest Gump)


----------



## Masterwana (3. März 2010)

Jetzt besser Logic?

*C&C Generals - Stunde Null*
*AP-Kampange*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1920x1200* *DX10 *

*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und weiter geht's ^^ Nr 5 3/4

...das Holz ist einfach  *sweet^^*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. März 2010)

Nach CoD MW2 vergleiche ich es sogar mit Crysis 1 !
Und Bad Company 2 kommt besser weg ! 
Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## LOGIC (3. März 2010)

Das glaube ich dir  Die landschaft ist echt sehr schön gestaltet. Aber sind das schlauchlevel im SP oder hat man schon freiraum ?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1920x1200* *DX10 *

*Grüße,ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und weiter geht's ^^ Nr 6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## LOGIC (3. März 2010)

Morgen !! Endlich !! Ich schau hier jetzt nicht mehr rein


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. März 2010)

Schlauch-Levels mit mehr Freiraum als sonst!
Das stört aber weiter nicht!
Das Feeling bei dem Game ist der reine Wahnsinn! Sound, Umgebung etc.......

Kauft es euch ! Sowas *geiles* habt Ihr noch nicht gezockt <---@DICE

Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## RedBrain (3. März 2010)

Nicht schlecht! @ElfenLied77


----------



## LOGIC (3. März 2010)

Gekauft ist es ja schon  Es muß nur noch bei mir abgeliefert werden. Ich glaube Dice ist da ein riesen erfolg gelungen !


----------



## der Türke (3. März 2010)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Schlauch-Levels mit mehr Freiraum als sonst!
> Das stört aber weiter nicht!
> Das Feeling bei dem Game ist der reine Wahnsinn! Sound, Umgebung etc.......
> 
> ...



Alle Achtung Vielen Dank für die ganzen Screenshots


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. März 2010)

Thx @ all.

Ich bin Game Over am Donnerstag geht es weiter, bis dahin *zockt BBC²*

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## NCphalon (3. März 2010)

*James Cameron's Avatar - Das Spiel*

Details max.
DirectX 10
4x MSAAA
16:1 AF

Bilder im Spoiler

Originalauflösung (ext. Link)​


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (4. März 2010)

Und noch ein Paar von mir das Game ist Hammer, schliese mich da ElfenLied77 an

1680*1050 16Q + 16AF DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (4. März 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> *James Cameron's Avatar - Das Spiel*
> 
> Details max.
> DirectX 10
> ...



Bitte nur JPG Bilder hier hochladen.


----------



## Masterwana (4. März 2010)

*C&C Generals - Stunde Null
AP-Kampange*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fl_o (4. März 2010)

Bitte sagt mir das es in BC2 ne lady gibt !  

In Crysis gabs ne lady 
in MW1 hat man noch schnell ne Lady geretted 
In den  Res Evil teilen gibts Ladys 
In Left 4 dead gibts ne lady 
in Risen gibts Ladys 
In AvsP 3 gibts Ladys 
in Fear gibts ne Lady 
in Dead Space
in Need For Speed
.
.
.
.

Bitte sagt mir jz das dass hier keine schwulen Party aka Gothic 3 ist


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Bitte sagt mir das es in BC2 ne lady gibt !
> In Crysis gabs ne lady
> in MW1 hat man noch schnell ne Lady geretted
> In den  Res Evil teilen gibts Ladys
> ...



wtf o_0

Die Frage hast Du Dir selber beantwortet(obwohl die keiner versteht), steht in der Auflistung irgendwo ein Battlefield-Teil?

btw zieh Dir einen Rock und ein BH an und fertig ist die Lady 

Oder war die Frage:"Spielen auch Girls Battlefield?" Antwort:"Ja!" 

Wer kann Gothic 3 mit Bad Company 2 vergleichen?
Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## LOGIC (4. März 2010)

Naja ich glaube wohl kaum das leute aus dem Frauenknast in die Bad Company gesteckt werden um die drecks arbeit zu erledigen oder ??? Da sind männer eher geeignet  Aber selbst in anderen krieg spielen sind keine frauen unterwegs...weder in CSS noch in CoD. Ohne ne richtige story ist eine frau nicht zu gebrauchen 

Damit meine ich natürlich nur die spiele


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. März 2010)

_*OT on*_
Vllt hilft Ihm ja das hier von Little Britain  *haumichweg* 

Youtube ^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymZKjg0rQds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg_OeE25tb4&feature=related

"Ich bin eine Lady!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*OT off *Sorry Topic^^

Grüße, ElfenLied77


----------



## simpsonlisa (4. März 2010)

Just Cause 2 Demo
max.details


----------



## LOGIC (4. März 2010)

Da sah der erste teil aber besser aus O.o


----------



## der Türke (4. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Da sah der erste teil aber besser aus O.o


es ist bloss ne demo


----------



## LOGIC (4. März 2010)

Ja slebst die Demo von JC 1 sah besser aus


----------



## NCphalon (4. März 2010)

Würd ich jetz net sagen... ma erkennt schon einige moderne merkmale dies bei JC nochnet gab


----------



## CrashStyle (4. März 2010)

Ein Tolle Game BC2!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (5. März 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 

Max Details / HSAO = On / AA = 2x / 1920 x 1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Multiplayer Map : Panama Canal*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Multiplayer Map : Laguna Alta*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## DarkMo (5. März 2010)

so, habe mir mal die anno 1404 demo gegönnt ^^ sieht ja doch schon schön aus. hab mal paar screens gemacht mit dieser postkarten funktion (was mich so ans spielzeugland erinnert hat *g*). is dx9 (xp) und alles so hoch wie möglich eingestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## gemCraft (5. März 2010)

So von mir dann auch mal "ein paar" Bilder aus dem Spiel:
*Battlefield Bad Company 2*​


----------



## boerigard (5. März 2010)

*Just Cause 2 - Demo*​


----------



## LOGIC (6. März 2010)

*Battlefield Bad Company 2*

Alles Max.

2x MSAA; 16x AF

58 - 89 fps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (6. März 2010)

Assassins Creed 2


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. März 2010)

*Ihr mal ein paar Battlefield Bad Company 2 von mir 
(1680x1050 0xAA/16xAA rest MAX HABO AN/Dx9.0c)
*​


----------



## gemCraft (6. März 2010)

Weitere Bilder der Kampagne aus dem Spiel:
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Alles auf Max. | 1920x1080 | 8xMSAA | 16xAF | HBAO An




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## DarkMo (6. März 2010)

uff, AC2 sieht ganz schön mies aus, kann das sein?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. März 2010)

Ja das ist so !


----------



## Falcon (6. März 2010)

Nachdem mich DHL so lange warten ließ, ist heute auch endlich mein BF:BC2 angekommen. Und abends fiel dann passend der MasterServer aus... Also einfach mal den SP und Fraps gestartet 

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*
*Auflösung:* 5040x1050
*Details:* Max
*HBAO:* AN
*AA:* 2x (zum Zeitpunkt der Screenshots leider 0x, weil ich vergessen hatte die Einstellungen im Treiber zurück zu setzen...)
*AF:* 4x


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. März 2010)

*Turrican 3 von Smash Designs @ WinVice 2.2.0.0*

Extra für Marc von 384 x 272 auf 900 x 638 hochgerechnet, zzgl. Schärfefilter und als PNG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (6. März 2010)

So, nachdem ich es auf Normal in weit unter den versprochenen sechs Stunden durch hatte, spiele ich es halt auf Schwer nochmal
Auch wenn mir der SP etwas auf den Geist geht, man fühlt sich irgendwie gefangen, kann nichts selber entscheiden. Bei Crysis hatte man wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten, konnte sich von verschiedensten Stellen an gegnerische Nester anschleichen etc.

Hier die Settings: 
[WindowSettings]
Width=*1680*
Height=*1050*
[Graphics]
Effects=*high*
Soldiers=*high*
Vehicles=*high*
Overgrowth=*high*
Undergrowth=*high*
StaticObjects=*high*
Terrain=*high*
Shadows=*high*
Bloom=*true*
HSAO=*true*
MSAA=*6*
Water=*high*
MainQuality=*custom*
Texture=*high*
DxVersion=*auto*
Aniso=*4*
Detail=*high*
RenderAheadLimit=*2*
Fov=*55

*Mein Favorit ist übrigens das 6. BildWelches gefällt euch am besten?


----------



## Mr__47 (6. März 2010)

So hab auch mal einge Screenshots hier 
Just Cause 2 Demo
1680*1050 4xAA/16xAF Grafik auf max. Grafikkarten : 9800GT@SLI
Abgesehen von ein paar Rucklern lässt es sich spielen ;D


----------



## gemCraft (6. März 2010)

BFBC2 mit Tripple Screen ist einfach göttlich und sehr vorteilhaft im Multiplayer!!
Hat mal wer ne HD5xxx und 2 Screens über? Hm mit meinem Notebook könnte ich das auch machen XD

Weitere Bilder der Kampagne aus dem Spiel:
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Alles auf Max. | 1920x1080 | 8xMSAA | 16xAF | HBAO An




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr__47 (6. März 2010)

Würd sagen, BC2  überschwemmt das hier alles wie Crysis ;D


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. März 2010)

Nur, dass Crysis weitaus besser ausschaut bei gleichen HW-Anforderungen


----------



## der Türke (6. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur, dass Crysis weitaus besser ausschaut bei gleichen HW-Anforderungen


Sehr viel besser nach ein Paar Mod´s und Patch wurde ein bisschen an der HW Anforderung runtergeschraubt. (so hab ich jedenfalls das Gefühl)


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. März 2010)

JC2  o_0  
Gott ist das (mir) schlecht...Bunt und in Farbe .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (6. März 2010)

*Crysis - Real Lifesis 2*
Alles auf Max. | 1.920 x 1.080 | 8x* SSAA* | 16x AF | DX9
on i5-750 3.6GHz | HD5870 1.000/1.300MHz

Hier gibts nur Thumbs, da Verkleinern bei den Bildern eine Schande wäre. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr__47 (6. März 2010)

Hab noch ein schönes von crysis gefunde, JC2 auch wieder dabei ;D Aber diesmal auch Shift
in 1680*1050 ....
Shift leider nur noch bearbeitet vorhanden, zeigt nun nicht mehr die Spieleinstellungne 

sry fürn doppel post  hab vergessen bilder anzuheften ;D


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. März 2010)

Du weißt schon, dass du Beiträge editieren kannst 

Hier mal 'was Aktuelles aus Crysis Wars 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## LOGIC (6. März 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass du Beiträge editieren kannst
> 
> Hier mal 'was Aktuelles aus Crysis Wars
> 
> ...


 
Da siehste ja doch so viel


----------



## Mr__47 (6. März 2010)

ja, aber ich hab nichts gefunden um die Bilder anzuheften...naja ist ja auch egal ^^

Mfg Johnny


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. März 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass du Beiträge editieren kannst
> 
> Hier mal 'was Aktuelles aus Crysis Wars
> 
> ...



wasn dasn o_0


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. März 2010)

Ein Grafikfehler, der nach dem Neustart von Crysis Wars wieder behoben war 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## sylvester (6. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Windows 7 | 64bit | 2xMSAA | 16xAF | Settings: Max | HBAO: OFF | 1920x1200*​


----------



## gemCraft (6. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur, dass Crysis weitaus besser ausschaut bei gleichen HW-Anforderungen



Battlefield BC2 ist ja auch nicht von Crytek. 
Ich finde die Grafik von BFBC2 passend und ich glaub mit der Grafik von Crysis würde mir das Spiel nicht so Spaß machen denk ich ka wieso.

Hier weitere Bilder vom Multiplayer aus dem Spiel:
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Alles auf Max. | 1920x1080 | 8xMSAA | 16xAF | HBAO An




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. März 2010)

Ich werfs auch mal gleich an ... die Beta performate ja miserabel. Mit deinen Settings auf einer HD5870 oft unter 30 Fps *brrr*


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. März 2010)

cod mw2 | 1600x1200 |​


----------



## simpsonlisa (6. März 2010)

Bad Company 2 max.Details


----------



## LOGIC (6. März 2010)

Wieso ist bei Bad Company 2 bei jedem ein weiser Punkt unten rechts im eck ?? Das ist schon komisch ^^


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (6. März 2010)

Ja hatte gehoft das DICE den mal in der Vollversion weg macht aber war wohl nichts


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. März 2010)

OMG ein weißer Punkt . Ist doch völlig egal .


----------



## kero81 (6. März 2010)

@ Logic
Wie hast du denn den gefunden? Schaust du dir die Screenshots so genau an?
@ Elfenleid
Jap, mir ist auch Schlecht! 

Das Bild im Anhang erinnert mich irgendwie an Nirvana.  (Just Cause2 Demo max. Settings 1680x1050)


----------



## HolySh!t (6. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Wieso ist bei Bad Company 2 bei jedem ein weiser Punkt unten rechts im eck ?? Das ist schon komisch ^^


Vill war der in der Beta nich zum sehen weil wegen Schneelevel und Dice hat vergessen den zu entfernen


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. März 2010)

COD MW2 *@ 1600x1200 @ HQ |AO|HDR|MSAA 4X|16:1 AF*​ 
Die Gegner KI ist natürlich wieder vom Feinsten, man siehe seinen Kumpel auf dem Stuhl.  ​ 

Mfg​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (6. März 2010)

Bad company 2


----------



## sylvester (7. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | 2xMSAA | 16xAF | Settings: Max | HBAO: OFF | 1920x1200*​


----------



## sylvester (7. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | 2xMSAA | 16xAF | Settings: Max | HBAO: OFF | 1920x1200*​


----------



## Bang0o (7. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2048x1152|Details@Max|AA@Max



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CeresPK (7. März 2010)

inkl. Porsche 911GT3 RS Facelift Liverys by me




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. März 2010)

Ihr mal eine sehr ertragreiche runde...!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## sylvester (7. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | 4xMSAA | 16xAF | Settings: Max | HBAO: OFF | 1920x1200*​


----------



## sylvester (7. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | 4xMSAA | 16xAF | Settings: Max | HBAO: OFF | 1920x1200*​


----------



## sylvester (7. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | 4xMSAA | 16xAF | Settings: Max | HBAO: OFF | 1920x1200*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße,ElfenLied77 

Einfach *traumhaft* * 
*
alles auf EIN 1920*1200 auf 900*563 per Gimp *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## gemCraft (7. März 2010)

Hier weitere Bilder der Kampagne aus dem Spiel:
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Alles auf Max. | 1920x1080 | 8xMSAA | 16xAF | HBAO An




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## simpsonlisa (7. März 2010)

Assassisn Creed 2


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> ElfenLied77 aus dem MP machst du keine wie wir dich alle gemacht haben ^^



Ist das für Dich sehr schlimm? 

Grüße ElfenLied77


----------



## simpsonlisa (7. März 2010)

Assassisn Creed II


----------



## CrashStyle (7. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1680*1050* *DX10*

*Teil 3 meiner Bilderserie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## simpsonlisa (7. März 2010)

Assassins Creed 2 max.details


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. März 2010)

COD MW2 @ 1600x1200 @ HQ |AO|HDR|MSAA 4X|16:1 AF



Mfg







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerry (7. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nur, dass Crysis weitaus besser ausschaut bei gleichen HW-Anforderungen



Der vorhandene Grafik-Vorsprung von Crysis rechtfertigt sicher nicht das Wort "weitaus".


----------



## CrashStyle (8. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1680*1050* *DX10*

*Max. Details*

*Teil 4 meiner Bilderserie
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Fl_o (8. März 2010)

> Ich finde die Grafik von BFBC2 passend und ich glaub mit der Grafik von Crysis würde mir das Spiel nicht so Spaß machen denk ich ka wieso.



Ja die Grafik von BC2 ist toll aber warum sollte es mit besserer Grafik weniger Spaß machen ?


----------



## simpsonlisa (8. März 2010)

Bad combany 2


----------



## CrashStyle (8. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1680*1050* *DX10*

*Max. Details*

*Teil 5 meiner Bilderserie*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LOGIC (8. März 2010)

Findet ihr auch das BC2 am anfang im 2.WK besser aussieht als in der zukunft ?! Die U-boot station sieht echt nice aus ! Und die Licht effekte sind auch irgendwie nur dort so toll


----------



## Fl_o (8. März 2010)

Ab jz bekommt der ein Keks der keine BC2 Screenshots posted, jz haben wir hier sicher schon 100 Screens alle vom gleichen Level ...


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*1600x1200*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (8. März 2010)

noch ein Schub: *Crysis - Real Lifesis 2*

 Alles auf Max. | 1.920 x 1.080 | 8x* SSAA* | 16x AF | DX9
on i5-750 3.6GHz | HD5870 1.000/1.300MHz

Hier gibts nur Thumbs, da Verkleinern bei den Bildern eine Schande wäre. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gemCraft (8. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Ja die Grafik von BC2 ist toll aber warum sollte es mit besserer Grafik weniger Spaß machen ?



Weiß nicht. Jedes Spiel hat seinen eigenen Grafikstil und der von Crysis würde nicht passen. Ich weiß hört sich doof an^^

Hier mal noch 2 Bilder aus DiRT2 und BFBC2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LOGIC (8. März 2010)

Trozdem habe ich bei BC2 nicht das Battlefield gefühl.... kommt vll. noch aber das liegt vll. an dem realismuss ?!


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. März 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> noch ein Schub: *Crysis - Real Lifesis 2*​


 
Da bekommt man wieder Lust, Crysis zu installieren.

Es gibt ne Ultra High Quality Config für Crysis & Warhead, sieht extrem gut aus und kostet nicht all zu viel Performance.

Falls Interesse besteht, die Config gibt's hier :

Crysis ~ Ultra High Quality Custom Config | Hélder Pinto ~ hP



Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyran (9. März 2010)

DiRT 2

1680x1050
4xMSAA
Zuschauer: hoch
alles andere auf maximal

Man beachte die glühenden Bremsscheiben und die Stauchung der Reifen in Kurven 

MfG


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2010)

Bad Company 2: beautiful landscape


----------



## kero81 (9. März 2010)

Ich kann langsam kein BC2 mehr sehen. Drum gibts jetzt mal was von Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (9. März 2010)

> Weiß nicht. Jedes Spiel hat seinen eigenen Grafikstil und der von Crysis würde nicht passen. Ich weiß hört sich doof an^^



Jap tut es wirklich ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1680*1050* *DX10*

*Max. Details*

*Teil 6 meiner Bilderserie*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Fl_o (9. März 2010)

hmm ein paar nette ingame shots sind schon dabei aber was sollen wir/ich mit screens aus nem video ? Das ist so wie wen du bei nen Film nur die Werbung zwischendurch aufnimmst aber nicht den Film selbst den der ist anders als die Werbung (Grafik etc)


----------



## kero81 (9. März 2010)

@ Crashstyle 
Erinnert mich außerdem stark an MW2.

Alibi:


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. März 2010)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Ist das für Dich sehr schlimm?
> 
> Grüße ElfenLied77



Sry ich hatte dich in dem Moment verwechselt !
Daher ziehe ich meine aussage zurück !


----------



## Lyran (9. März 2010)

*DiRT2*
Teil 2 meiner Bilder

1680x1050
4xMSAA
Zuschauer: hoch
alles andere auf max

​


----------



## LOGIC (9. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Sry ich hatte dich in dem Moment verwechselt !
> Daher ziehe ich meine aussage zurück !


 
Da war wohl ich gemeint wa ? 

@ Lyran & Kero81

Gelungene abwechslung von BC2...  Jeden tag immer die selben screens...


----------



## simpsonlisa (9. März 2010)

Assassins Creed 2 max.details


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. März 2010)

*COD Modern Warfare 2* @ *1600x1200 @ HQ*​ 


Mfg​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr__47 (9. März 2010)

immer ac2,bc2,mw2 un jc2..  sind alles 2.e teile einer Spiele serie..ach und dirt 2 

ich weiß, dass es von bc,cod und colin mcrae mehr spiele gitb, nehmen wir usn hier mal den beinamen (bad company, modern warfare, dirt


----------



## HolySh!t (9. März 2010)

Du hass Crysis vergessen 
Aber sind halt die Gmes die atm mit die beste Grafik haben, naja Just Cuase 2 net so aber egal


----------



## SuEdSeE (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (9. März 2010)

^------- Und wieder BC2


----------



## CrashStyle (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1680*1050* *DX10*

*Max. Details*

*Teil 7 meiner Bilderserie*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. März 2010)

​*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat @ 1600x1200 @ HQ etc...*

​Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (10. März 2010)

Hey Cool, ich hab BC2 durch und das nur mit Screenshots!  Hab ich jetzt alles gesehen von dem Game???


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Da war wohl ich gemeint wa ?
> 
> @ Lyran & Kero81
> 
> Gelungene abwechslung von BC2...  Jeden tag immer die selben screens...




Japp durch aus....^^


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. März 2010)

Assassins Creed 2 max:details 1920x1080


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. März 2010)

Bald braucht man BC2 nichtmehr spielen weil man schon fast alles auf den Screens gesehen hat


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. März 2010)

»EraZeR« denkst du glaube mir ihr werde nur Bilder aus den Zwischen Stellen gezeigt glaube mir das Spiel is mehr als das 

Gut Idee ich bin wieder BC2 Zocken muss heute noch Lv 20 werden


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> »EraZeR« denkst du glaube mir ihr werde nur Bilder aus den Zwischen Stellen gezeigt glaube mir das Spiel is mehr als das
> 
> Gut Idee ich bin wieder BC2 Zocken muss heute noch Lv 20 werden



Ist mir schon klar, das war auch eher Ironisch gemeint. Auch wenn ich ein Spiel selber schon mehrfach gespielt habe macht es mir teilweise immernoch extrems Spaß (z.B. Titan Quest, ich weiß schon garnichtmehr wie oft ich das wieder mal gespielt habe und dann wieder süchtig danach geworden bin )


----------



## CrashStyle (10. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1680*1050* *DX10*

*Max. Details*

*Teil 8 meiner Bilderserie*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. März 2010)

Assassins creed 2


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. März 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R  Call of Pripyat* *@ HQ*


Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. März 2010)

Und noch ein wenig von Call of Duty Modern Warfare II..


Mfg


----------



## K-putt (11. März 2010)

ANNO Venedig​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Borderlands​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Alle Spiele auf Max ...


----------



## Azrael_SEt (11. März 2010)

Nice Fred! 
Ich glaub ich werd mal bei Fraps einstellen, dass er alle 30sec nen Screen macht.

@den, welcher die Borderlands-Screens gemacht hat:
Hast du auch das dritte DLC? Denn bei dem gehen meine FPS ständig unter 30, teilweise unter 20 und das mit grad mal 4xAA und 4xAF und einer GTX285 und nen Q6600 auf 3,4 GHz...
Kommt mir schon seltsam vor.


----------



## K-putt (11. März 2010)

in der stadt da hab ich vllt auch nur 25fps 
aber es gibt da nen tool , das verbessert die grafik(DX10) und macht's sogar noch schneller 

Borderlands Config Editor v2.1.4 heisst das


----------



## Lyran (11. März 2010)

*DiRT2*
Teil 3 meiner Bilder

1680x1050
4xMSAA
Zuschauer: hoch
alles andere auf max





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## simpsonlisa (11. März 2010)

Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. März 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat* @* 1600x1200 *@ *HQ*

Mfg



​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/CENTER]


----------



## joraku (11. März 2010)

WOW! 
Echt schöne Bilder!


----------



## LOGIC (11. März 2010)

Aus Stalker kommen echt immer wieder schöne screens  Ich glaube das werde ich mir mal zulegen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. März 2010)

Thx für's Feedback Leute , 


Die Jungs von GSC Gameworld haben die xray engine nochmals kräftig auf Hochglanz poliert. 

Und ich hatte bis jetzt auch noch keinen einzigen Absturz, war ja bei Clear Sky noch nicht der Fall. 


Mfg


----------



## multimolti (11. März 2010)

*Supreme Commander 2*
Settings: Alles High, 16x AF, 8xQ AA, 1920x1080
Erste Eindrücke​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (12. März 2010)

Assassins Creed 2


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (12. März 2010)

@ Lyran

Spielst du DIRT2 auf DX9; DX10 oder DX11 und wie macht ihr eure Screen's bei DIRT2.. 

​


----------



## gemCraft (12. März 2010)

Seinem Sys nach denk ich mal DX11.
Screens machen die meisten mit Fraps.


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. März 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat @ 1600x1200 @ HQ*​ 




*Dank 8 Ladungen Schrot pro Schussfolge hab ich diese Attacke überlebt. *​ 




Mfg​ 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (12. März 2010)

*DiRT2
*
1280 x 1024px
Details max.​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (13. März 2010)

*Need for Speed SHIFT*

1280 x 1024px
max Details
2x AA
16x AF​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (13. März 2010)

*Gran Turismo 4 *

[PS2]​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (13. März 2010)

*James Camerons - Avatar The Game -*

@ 1280 x 1024px
max Details
8x AA
16x AF​


----------



## kero81 (13. März 2010)

@Sunnyboy
Oh wie ich Gran Turismo 4 liebe!

Kleine Preisfrage: Wer findet den Totenkopf?


----------



## K-putt (13. März 2010)

Bor Gran Turismo 
mein lieblings game all time !!!
danke für die screens^^


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße, ElfenLied77 *

*Best Game in 2010 *
*Info an alle die keine BBC2 Screenshots sehen wollen,aus welchen schwachsinnigen Gründen auch immer, es kommen sehr sehr viele Screenshots !* also  !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Best  Game in 2010 *
*Info an alle die keine BBC2 Screenshots sehen wollen,aus  welchen schwachsinnigen Gründen auch immer, es kommen sehr sehr  viele Screenshots !* also  !
1. schwachsinniger Grund !


Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Langsam ähnelt das mit BC2 echt Spam






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Best  Game in 2010 *
*Info an alle die keine BBC2 Screenshots sehen wollen,aus   welchen schwachsinnigen Gründen auch immer, es kommen sehr sehr   viele Screenshots !* also  !

2. Grund


Noimie schrieb:


> wie ich diese BF: BC2 bilder langsam satt hab  ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Best  Game in 2010 *
*Info an alle die keine BBC2 Screenshots sehen wollen,aus    welchen schwachsinnigen Gründen auch immer, es kommen sehr sehr    viele Screenshots !* also  !
3.Grund


kero81 schrieb:


> Ääähm...schwachsinnige Günde...gehts noch? Auf  welches Niveau rutschts du hier gerade? Das bin ich garnicht von dir  gewohnt, hab dich eigentlich immer als freundlich empfunden. Kannst du  das nicht ein bisschen verstehen, das es manche User nevt dauernd  Screens von ein und dem selben Spiel zu sehen? Ist das sooo unnormal?
> Gruß Kero



Antwort für die ersten 3 Gründe: "Wir sind hier im Screenshot-Thread" Danke Euch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## multimolti (13. März 2010)

@ElfenLied77:
Danke! Ich find das Spiel geil und deine Screens auch!


----------



## McZonk (13. März 2010)

*Hier sind gerade einige Posts verschwunden. Warum? Weil wir hier einen Screenshot-Thread haben, indem OT-Dikussionen unerwünscht sind.*

@Elfenlied: Du solltest Dir aber auch klar machen, dass du hier sehr, sehr aktiv (was ich begrüße) Bilder einstellst. Wenn man dann 5-6 Posts mit je 15 Bilder in Fullsize (und die damit verbundene Ladezeit) von ein und dem selben Spiel vor sich hat, kann das dem ein oder anderen (  ) aber schon etwas den Spass am Thread nehmen. Mein Vorschlag an dich lautet daher: nutze Spoiler oder die Attachmentansicht wenn du mehr als 15 Bilder hintereinander rausschiebst. Das reduziert Ladezeiten des Threads und sollte uns alle glücklich machen.



> [*spoiler] BILDER [*/spoiler]  *ohne **


*

Ihr habt Anregungen: Dann bitte per PN und nicht hier im Thread.*


----------



## Gerry (13. März 2010)

Danke Elfenlied. Schöne Bilder. Die Mission mit dem Panzer hat mich - vor allem grafisch - auch sehr beeindruckt.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Grüße, ElfenLied77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Best  Game in 2010 




PCGH_Marc schrieb:



			Das ist ein Screenshot-Thread, da ists üblich  Bilder zu posten 

Im Ernst: Wer hier drauf klickt, muss mit Daten rechnen. Ich persönlich  habe keine Lust, immer erst auf Thumbnails klicken zu müssen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
*Big THX@ multimolti and Gerry**
@McZonk, ich danke Dir! 
@**McZonk,* dann stimmt etwas im Zitat nicht oder?
Zu *PCGH_Marc*, wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht! 
PS: Bei Fallout3 hat auch keiner gemeckert,glaub mir das liegt an den BBC2 nicht spielern!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## kero81 (13. März 2010)

@ ElfenLied
Ich spiele auch BBC2.  Liegt also auch an denen die BBC2 spielen. 

BTT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. März 2010)

*Koohl ofh Diuti Moddern Worfähr Zwo  *@   1600x1200   @   *HQ !!*


Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. März 2010)

*Das gleiche nochmal....*​ 


Mfg​ 

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread (bitte keine OT-Diskussionen!)*  ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (13. März 2010)

e-freak schrieb:


> *Koohl ofh Diuti Moddern Worfähr Zwo *​


​ 
Äh wad? 
Hab jetzt nochmal Stalker CoP getestet, ist echt nice das Spiel. Der Himmel sieht echt Klasse aus.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (13. März 2010)

*Tourist Trophy

[Playstation 2]
*​


----------



## K-putt (13. März 2010)

Tourist Trophy , das gran turismo unter den mopped spielen ^^
ist ja das gleiche entwickler team , hat doch sogar das gleiche menü oder?


----------



## kero81 (13. März 2010)

*Call of Duty World at War*​


----------



## simpsonlisa (13. März 2010)

Assassins Creed 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (13. März 2010)

Und nochmal Assassins 2


----------



## der Türke (13. März 2010)

Bad Company 2 Durchgezockt ein Meger Spass aber viel zu Kurz der Singelplayer....

Hat aber sehr viel Spass gemacht....

Ein Besonderes Dank gilt ElfenLied77 wegen Deiner Geiles Screenshots habe ich mir das Spiel überhaupt besorgt


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. März 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat * @   *1600x1200   @ HQ *



Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. März 2010)

Und das gleiche nochmal, die Blitzeffekte sind einfach genial, die Optik macht insgesamt einen guten Eindruck, abgesehen von einigen kleinen Schwächen. ​ 

Das Gameplay des dritten Teil's ist besser als das der beiden Vorgänger, und das Game ist noch kein einziges Mal abgeschmiert, mal was Neues. ​ 

Mfg​ 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (14. März 2010)

*Call of DUty - World at War -

max Details
1280 x 1024px
*​


----------



## Mr__47 (14. März 2010)

Wisst ihr, was jetzt kommt?? 

- Richitg Bad Company 2  Aber das sind auch die einzigen die ich hier reinstelle, die zeigen etwas "Besonderes" 
Sieht ein bissschen aus wie ARMA II, allen voran der BlackHawk, oder?


Wieder die Screens vergessen, diesmal die Upload-Funktion beim Bearbeiten gefunden ;D


----------



## simpsonlisa (14. März 2010)

Assassins Creed zwei


----------



## burns (14. März 2010)

NFS Shift 
(Reflekto-Lambo sieht allerdings in Bewegung deutlich besser aus.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. März 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat *
1600x1200  @ HQ


Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. März 2010)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat 
1600x1200 @ HQ


Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (14. März 2010)

*DiRT2*

max. Details
1280 x 1024px







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Mr__47 (14. März 2010)

WEnn du deine Bilder  versucht hast in 1280*1024 reinzustellen, sind sie zu breit und si werden als Link angezeigt, oder irre ich mich da? Meine bis 900 müsste es gehen..


----------



## K-putt (14. März 2010)

900pixel ist die maximal breite


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. März 2010)

Habe es ebend gerade nochmal probiert und es kamm wieder nur der Link.
Bildgröße = 896 x 672px


----------



## boerigard (15. März 2010)

Bilder, die direkt angezeigt werden sollen, müssen auf dem PCGH-Server liegen (Url bekommst du z.b durch Rechtsklick auf deine Thumbnails). Keine externen Bilderhoster. Und der Link muss in IMG-Tags eingebettet sein.
Die Begrenzung auf 900 Pixelbreite ist auch nur eine erwünschte von PCGH. Sie wird aber nicht durch die Forensoftware forciert, du kannst also auch breitere Bilder anzeigen lassen (bis ein Mod kommt ).

Hier ist noch die ausführliche Anleitung:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. März 2010)

@ boerigard

Danke für diesen Tip..


----------



## BlauerSalamander (15. März 2010)

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2* @ 1920x1080, max. Grafikeinstellungen

Bis auf die Bodentexturen und den Schatten sieht das Spiel m.M.n. sehr gut aus!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. März 2010)

*Metro 2033* 

[1.920 x 1.200 / DX11 Depth of Field / 16:1 AF]

Mein Shooter des Jahres: Geile Optik, fetter Sound, Atmo zum schneiden, knackig schwer und Schocker, die es in sich haben! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (16. März 2010)

1.680 x 1.050 / DX9 / AF 16x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ PCHG_Marc
Auf welchem System sind deine Screenshots entstanden?​


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Metro 2033*
> 
> [1.920 x 1.200 / DX11 Depth of Field / 16:1 AF]
> 
> Mein Shooter des Jahres: Geile Optik, fetter Sound, Atmo zum schneiden, knackig schwer und Schocker, die es in sich haben!



Was ist immer dieses Flimmern am Rand??


----------



## kero81 (16. März 2010)

Das ist die Gasmaske...


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

Aber du hast keine? Flimmert ja nur bei Marc.


----------



## boerigard (16. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Was ist immer dieses Flimmern am Rand??


Ist so ein Kälte-Flimmer-Effekt. Hat man immer draußen an der Oberfläche (siehe ersten Screenie)

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (16. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Wie viel FPS ? Läuft es ruckelfrei auf max. ?


 Zu Frage 1: Max.50 aber meistens um die 20. Zu Frage 2: Nein! Mit einer GTX285 mit 2 Gb definitiv nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. März 2010)

kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welchem System sind deine Screenshots entstanden?


Siehe Signatur. Allerdings nicht mit der GTX280, sondern einer HD5870 @ 1,0 GHz.


----------



## danysahne333 (16. März 2010)

*Metro 2033*


----------



## Lyran (16. März 2010)

Sehr schicke Screenshots, die Grafik ist echt der Hammer, insbesondere die Texturen haben es mir angetan  wird mit Metro aber wohl so sein wie damals mit Crysis, mit der nächsten Hardware-Generation kann mans dann anständig zocken


----------



## danysahne333 (16. März 2010)

Lyran schrieb:


> Sehr schicke Screenshots, die Grafik ist echt der Hammer, insbesondere die Texturen haben es mir angetan  wird mit Metro aber wohl so sein wie damals mit Crysis, mit der nächsten Hardware-Generation kann mans dann anständig zocken


 
Das stimmt - Ich bin eigentlich die ganze Zeit nur mit umschauen und staunen beschäftigt, statt zu spielen, und die Marc schon gesagt hat, die Atmosphäre ist echt geil!


----------



## boerigard (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (17. März 2010)

Noch mehr Metro 
*
Bilder bitte maximal 900Pixel breit !*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ure38322-metro2033-2010-03-17-00-51-43-43.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ure38321-metro2033-2010-03-17-00-50-43-40.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ure38320-metro2033-2010-03-17-00-50-13-41.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ure38319-metro2033-2010-03-17-00-48-13-43.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ure38318-metro2033-2010-03-17-00-47-43-40.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ure38317-metro2033-2010-03-17-00-46-13-42.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ure38316-metro2033-2010-03-17-00-45-43-40.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ure38315-metro2033-2010-03-17-00-45-13-42.jpg

Weitere Bilder gibts dann hier:
Mein Metro2033 Album


----------



## LOGIC (17. März 2010)

Die Bilder bitte kleiner machen (900 px)


----------



## Falcon (17. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Assassin's Creed II

5040x1680, Max Details, 4x AA, 8x AF*​ 

​


----------



## GxGamer (17. März 2010)

Fand den Himmel in Oblivion grad so schön  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (17. März 2010)

Mit ein paar Grafik mods wäre der rest auch noch schön


----------



## GxGamer (17. März 2010)

Grafik-Mods?
Ich kenn mich mit Mods nit aus, mir gefällts aber auch so noch sehr gut.


----------



## LOGIC (17. März 2010)

Ja Texture mods usw.. aber wenn es dir auch so gefällt passt ja alles


----------



## GxGamer (17. März 2010)

Hab da zwar Artikel zu gefunden und würds gerne mal ausprobieren, finde aber nix konkretes zum Runterladen. Und wie man die dann installiert weiss ich auch nit.


----------



## LOGIC (17. März 2010)

Wird ne .exe sein wie bei anderen mods auch. Aber bevor du dir das Spiel zerschießt würde ich es lassen


----------



## Rizzard (17. März 2010)

*Metro 2033*
*DX10 "Hoch"* 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. März 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat*
*1600x1200 @ HQ*




Metro 2033 sieht echt nicht schlecht aus, scheint aber ein richtiger Hardwarefresser zu sein. 



Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (17. März 2010)

Bf bc2:


----------



## danysahne333 (18. März 2010)

*Metro 2033*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (18. März 2010)

ich find bei so regen die glanzeffekte immer schlimm. als wäre alles mit klarlack bestrichen :/ kann natürlich in bewegung besser aussehn, aber so find ich die bilder irgendwie altbacken ^^ hat mal wer vergleichsbilder zu stalker auf die schnelle? *g*


----------



## VNSR (18. März 2010)

*Alle Bilder sind in DX10, mit 4xMSAA und auf "Sehr hoch" geschossen.*


----------



## Rizzard (18. März 2010)

@VNSR:

Die Screens dürften max. 900 Pixel breit sein.


----------



## Bu11et (18. März 2010)

Hier auch paar Pics von mir. Bin noch nicht all zu weit .


----------



## moe (18. März 2010)

*Race Driver Grid*
 *1280x1024/75Hz/8xMSAA/Vsync an/Details @ high

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VNSR (18. März 2010)

Und noch mehr von Metro 2033 (DX10, sehr hoch)


----------



## LOGIC (19. März 2010)

Erst BC2 dann Metro 2033 -.- Immer das selbe...


----------



## Shooter (19. März 2010)

Ach, ihr wollt Abwechslung ?! 

Könnt ihr haben....


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Erst BC2 dann Metro 2033 -.- Immer das selbe...


 
Wie wär's, wenn du uns mal einige deiner Screenshot's zum Besten gibs't ? Sieht man leider nicht so oft...




Shooter schrieb:


> Ach, ihr wollt Abwechslung ?!


 

Ja, bitte. ​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## multimolti (19. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Erst BC2 dann Metro 2033 -.- Immer das selbe...



Sind halt zwei gute Spiele, die auch noch sehr aktuell sind. Wenn irgendwann Crysis 2 rauskommt oder StarCraft 2 wird das hier nicht anders aussehen. Obwohl ich SC2 nicht als "gutes" Spiel einordnen würde


----------



## LOGIC (19. März 2010)

Ja schon blos werden dann halt immer reihenweise die selben bilder hochgeladen...Egal wie gut das Spiel ist...Es nervt eben


----------



## VNSR (19. März 2010)

Dann musst du einfach für die nächsten 4 Wochen nicht auf diesen Thread gehen...tz.tz.tz...


----------



## kero81 (19. März 2010)

Ich kann Logic da nur zustimmen und bin auch dafür das wir den Thread abwechslungsreich gestalten.


----------



## danysahne333 (19. März 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich kann Logic da nur zustimmen und bin auch dafür das wir den Thread abwechslungsreich gestalten.


 
Dann fangt doch einfach damit an  Das ist nunmal normal in diesem Thread das von den aktuellen Spielen eben auch vermehrt Screenshots gepostet werden


----------



## simpsonlisa (19. März 2010)

Assassins Creed 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (19. März 2010)

Und noch mal Assassisn Creed 2


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. März 2010)

​S.T.A.L.K.E.R  Call of Pripyat  @  1600x1200  @  HQ



Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (20. März 2010)

*METRO 2033*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. März 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R *

*Call of Pripyat* 

*1600x1200 @ HQ*​ 


Mfg​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bu11et (20. März 2010)

Kleines Update aus der Moskauer Metro:


----------



## Bu11et (20. März 2010)

Das wars fürs erste ^^


----------



## simpsonlisa (21. März 2010)

Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Shooter (21. März 2010)

Etwas Abwechslung


----------



## simpsonlisa (21. März 2010)

Assassisn 2


----------



## multimolti (21. März 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Etwas Abwechslung



Was ist das? CNC4? Vom UI sieht's nach CNC aus, hab das hier aber noch nie gesehen, obwohl ich die Beta  gespielt habe -.-


----------



## Shooter (21. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Was ist das? CNC4? Vom UI sieht's nach CNC aus, hab das hier aber noch nie gesehen, obwohl ich die Beta  gespielt habe -.-



Das ist noch das gute alte C&C 3 Kanes Rache 

C&C4 ist ja wohl unter aller sau


----------



## multimolti (21. März 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Das ist noch das gute alte C&C 3 Kanes Rache
> 
> C&C4 ist ja wohl unter aller sau



Ja find ich auch. CNC3 habe ich nur ohne das Addon gespielt, und da sah das UI meiner Meinung nach anders aus. Toll fand ich CNC3 trotzdem nicht, dann doch lieber RA3  Das hat wenigstens Stil, mit den schön klischeehaft dargestellten Russen, den so sauberen Amerikanern und den technische kranken Japsen^^


----------



## Falcon (21. März 2010)

*Assassin's Creed II

5240x1050 - 4xMSAA*

​


----------



## danysahne333 (21. März 2010)

Metro 2033




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (21. März 2010)

*BIOSHOCK II*

1280 x 1024px
high Details
DX 9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## der Türke (21. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Ja find ich auch. CNC3 habe ich nur ohne das Addon gespielt, und da sah das UI meiner Meinung nach anders aus. Toll fand ich CNC3 trotzdem nicht, dann doch lieber RA3  Das hat wenigstens Stil, mit den schön klischeehaft dargestellten Russen, den so sauberen Amerikanern und den technische kranken Japsen^^




Das was beim neuen Teil richtig Spass macht ist, dass es sehr schnell geht man muss auf Hecktische art und weise sofort angreifen oder Verteidigung aufstellen bevor sich Feindliche Zielobjekte sich nähern und Eliminieren...

Das liegt auch vor allem daran, dass es keinen Basisbau mehr gibt.


----------



## Shooter (21. März 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Das liegt auch vor allem daran, dass es keinen Basisbau mehr gibt.



Genau dass ist es was mich an C&C 4 stört....... 
schade eigentlich


----------



## danysahne333 (21. März 2010)

Metro 2033




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (21. März 2010)

SO jetzt bin ich mal dran


----------



## LOGIC (21. März 2010)

Und was soll das für n spiel sein ?


----------



## der Türke (21. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Und was soll das für n spiel sein ?



  SRY hab ich ganz verschwitze   

Wie Bekommt ihr eig die Bilder so Gross hin? ich kriege sie nur in die Miniaturansicht?

*Dragon Age Awakening *



​


----------



## LOGIC (21. März 2010)

Ah schon viel besser


----------



## GxGamer (21. März 2010)

Jetzt hab ich soviel Metro hier gesehen, wird mal zeit für was anderes.
Sonic the Hedgehog
Super Hang-On
Zax- The Alien Hunter


----------



## kero81 (22. März 2010)

Cool, Oldschool! Gefällt mir sehr gut, weiter so...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. März 2010)

*Dragon Age Origins - The Awakening*

[2.560 x 1.600 / 8x SGSSAA + 16:1 AF @ max. Details]




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (22. März 2010)

Shatter, ein Arkanoid-Klon, macht mehr Spaß, als ich es zugeben würde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (22. März 2010)

Stalker CoP .... jaaa, DX9 
Einige CS Texturmods in Gebrauch + AtmosFear user.ltx Settings - sah ja davor total zum aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## multimolti (22. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Dragon Age Origins - The Awakening*
> 
> [2.560 x 1.600 / 8x SGSSAA + 16:1 AF @ max. Details]



Nette Auflösung!


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. März 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat*

*1600x1200|4xMSAA|16:1 AF|HDR|V-Sync*


Mfg​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (22. März 2010)

*Assassin's Creed
*16xAF | 8xAA |  1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## burns (22. März 2010)

Nochmal CoP ... auch wenn die DX10 & 11 Bilder hier arg fies gegenüber meinem PC sind! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (23. März 2010)

Ich liebe Obliffiän 
Habe zwar keine Mods oder so gefunden, dafür aber ein paar Tricks zum Aufbrezeln der Grafik durch die .ini Datei. 
Bin mal gespannt ob da noch mehr geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2010)

Hier geht es um Bilder, nicht um Oblivion Mods! (dazu gibt es eh zig Freds, einfach mal die Forensuche benutzen).

*Vampire Bloodlines*(mit ENB-Series AO):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. März 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat* 

*1600x1200 @ HQ @ DX10*​ 


Mfg​ 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## multimolti (23. März 2010)

Need For Speed World

Settings: 1920x1080, alles Very High
Leider ist alles durch das verkleinern etwas hässlich geworden -.-​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (23. März 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hier geht es um Bilder, nicht um Oblivion Mods! (dazu gibt es eh zig Freds, einfach mal die Forensuche benutzen).



Die "Diskussion" war schon auf Seite 237 zu Ende.
Wenn die Posts stören, bitte löschen.
Das nächste Mal aber bitte etwas freundlicher 
In jedem Bilderthread gibt es ein paar Sätze ohne Bilder, einfach um nachzufragen oder seine Meinung kundzutun.

Beim Spiel hier handelt es sich um Sonic Riders.
Es ist eine 1:1 Umsetzung der Xbox-Variante. Dies merkt man an der vergleichsweise schlechten Grafik und der Tatsache, dass Sega vergessen hat, in das Hauptmenü einen "Beenden-Button" einzubauen. Alt+F4 FTW!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. März 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat *

*1600x1200 @ HQ @ DX10/W7 64*



Mfg








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (24. März 2010)

Jetzt wo es erraten wurde:

Dragon Riders: Chronicles of Pern in 1280x960 und den maximalen Details.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (24. März 2010)

Nö  Was soll das sein ?


----------



## multimolti (24. März 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob jemand dieses alte Schmuckstück noch erkennt





LOGIC schrieb:


> Nö  Was soll das sein ?



*Werbung*
Wenn ihr Screenshots erraten wollt dann lade ich euch herzlich in den Thread ein, der extra dafür eingerichtet wurde!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kammerspiele/89315-screenshot-raetsel-thread-46.html#post1661330


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. März 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R 

Call of Pripyat *

*1600x1200 @ HQ @ DX10/W7 64*



Mfg​






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (24. März 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> [NFS World Online Bilder]​



Warum postest du deine Bilder hier rein? 

Weil das nicht zugelassen* ist, ein paar Closed-Beta-Bilder hier reinzuschmeißen. Das kann passieren, wenn du von EA verbannt und keine weiteren Beta teilgenommen wird. 

*Verstoß gegen Benutzervereinbarung über das Spiel NFS World Online im Closed-Beta.

Schöne Abend noch! 

RedBrain


----------



## LOGIC (24. März 2010)

Und damit willst du ihm was sagen ?


----------



## multimolti (24. März 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Warum postest du deine Bilder hier rein?
> 
> Weil das nicht zugelassen* ist, ein paar Closed-Beta-Bilder hier reinzuschmeißen. Das kann passieren, wenn du von EA verbannt und keine weiteren Beta teilgenommen wird.
> 
> ...



Ja? Ich hab mir die EULA jetzt nicht wirklich durchgelesen  Bei CNC4 wars so dass man keine Bilder und Videos veröffentlich durfte, bei BFBC2 war alles erlaubt. Daher hab ich es hier auch einfach mal gemacht.


----------



## VNSR (25. März 2010)

Noch ein paar Screens von Metro 2033^^


----------



## VNSR (25. März 2010)

Metro 2033: Mutanten in Aktion


----------



## VNSR (25. März 2010)

Metro 2033: Da Frauen in der Zone, wie auch in der Metro eine Rarität sind, ein Hoch auf Nikki xD.


----------



## LOGIC (25. März 2010)

Das Game werd ich mir gleich mit meiner neuen Graka kaufen


----------



## VNSR (25. März 2010)

Im entsprechendem Video-Threat gibt es auch ein Video zu der schicken Dame ;D. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/90871-spiele-video-thread-3.html#post1642838


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. März 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (27. März 2010)

Ich auch 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. März 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Ich auch


 

Schöne Screenshots, wie ich sehe bist du auch schon in Pripyat angekommen. 



Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (28. März 2010)

*NFS Shift*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

wow ! Echt gelungene Bilder  Packt das deine 8800 GTS ?


----------



## K-putt (28. März 2010)

wasn das fürne mod?
sieh alles so klar aus 
hab selbst mit 8Q x aa noch kleine kanten


----------



## snaapsnaap (28. März 2010)

*NFS Shift*
1680x1050 4xAA (auf 900x563 verkleinert, deshalb so smoothe Optik)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kanns ziemlich gut spielen, eben min FPS ~35, durchschnitt aber ~50.
Der AMD Quadi bringt im Vergleich zu meinem vorheringe E6420 @ 3,2Ghz einen ordentlichen Schub! 
Dazu dann noch DOF-Mod, Sun-Mod, No-Bloom Mod, Real Smoke Mod, Real Mod 2.0b drin.​


----------



## boerigard (28. März 2010)

*The Path*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MKay (28. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Müsste mal mehr Screens machen


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

@snaapsnaap

Kann man mit den ganzen Mods noch Online spielen oder geht das dann nicht mehr ?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. März 2010)

_*RESIDENT EVIL 5 @ ENB mod*_
(1680x1050 @ 4xAA/16xAF alles Max)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RedBrain (29. März 2010)

*Torchlight 1.15
1280x1024x32
*24x AA (Egde detect)
16x AF; Adaptive AA
* Dynamischer* *Schattenauflösung:* 3072 (statt 1024 bei Very High)

*Hi-Res Mod von FreezNight*
*Seite:* Playground (Russisch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Fraps:* 25 - 35 FPS
*Ruckelfaktor:* gering
*System:* siehe Signatur​


----------



## Shooter (29. März 2010)

Mal wieder was so gehasst wird  

~Modern Warfare 2~ 

Alles auf Hoch bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## der Türke (29. März 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> *Torchlight 1.15
> 1280x1024x32
> *24x AA (Egde detect)
> 16x AF; Adaptive AA
> ...



Tach sag mal ist das spiel wirklich ein Diablo Klon? und kann es Diablo das Wasser reichen?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. März 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Mal wieder was so gehasst wird
> 
> ~Modern Warfare 2~
> 
> Alles auf Hoch bis zum geht nicht mehr.



sry wegen OT
Naja so gut sind die Bilder nicht sry...
Da kannst im MP echt gute Bilder machen..^^


----------



## RedBrain (30. März 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Tach sag mal ist das spiel wirklich ein Diablo Klon? und kann es Diablo das Wasser reichen?



Vielleicht hast du diese News verpasst. 

Hier: Torchlight: Diablo-Klon angespielt - Screenshots mit maximaler Grafik - Torchlight, Screenshots, Grafik, Diablo-Klon


----------



## der Türke (30. März 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du diese News verpasst.
> 
> Hier: Torchlight: Diablo-Klon angespielt - Screenshots mit maximaler Grafik - Torchlight, Screenshots, Grafik, Diablo-Klon


* Ja habe ich * ** 
* Vielen Dank *

Und hier Dragon Age Origin. Verschiedene Städte am meisten finde ich den Drachen in Orzamma am geilsten. (Ja er ist Klein und nicht stark aber es ist ein Geheimnis  )

​


----------



## der Türke (30. März 2010)

*Noch Mal Dragon Age*
​


----------



## snaapsnaap (30. März 2010)

*NFS Shift*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (31. März 2010)

*BFBC2

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (1. April 2010)

ArmA2 + cal.68 Mod (WiP) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## G.Skill (1. April 2010)

Borderlands


----------



## tickymick (1. April 2010)

Minesweeper auf Max


----------



## Rizzard (1. April 2010)

tickymick schrieb:


> Minesweeper auf Max



Nicht schlecht. Ist das ein DX11 Screen?


----------



## LOGIC (1. April 2010)

Ist das Gekauft ?  Das sieht so gut aus


----------



## der Türke (1. April 2010)

Hey Leute, 
 ich möchte Bilder von Fraps/screenshots Hochladen, doch ständig bricht es ab und ich bekomme diese Fehler Meldung...

"Ihr Seitenaufruf konnte aufgrund eines fehlenden Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden.

Wenn Sie meinen, dass es sich dabei um einen Fehler handelt, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Administrator und beschreiben Sie genau, was Sie gemacht haben, bevor diese Meldung angezeigt wurde."


Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## DarkMo (1. April 2010)

eventuell keine cookies erlaubt? das kommt bei mir immer, wenn irgendwie die session nich mehr gültig is (abends beim schreiben rechner abgeschmiert und morgens dann wieder rangesetzt bla irgendwie so). wäre zumindest meine erste vermutung. aber hier gibts nen how-to thread irgendwo zum bilderuploaden (schau mal hier auf der ersten seite, is vllt sogar verlinkt) - da past das problem sicher besser ^^


----------



## GxGamer (1. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich möchte Bilder von Fraps/screenshots Hochladen, doch ständig bricht es ab und ich bekomme diese Fehler Meldung...
> 
> "Ihr Seitenaufruf konnte aufgrund eines fehlenden Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden.
> ...



Fraps speichert Screenshots als Bitmap ab.
Du musst sie zuvor ins Jpeg umwandeln.


----------



## der Türke (2. April 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Fraps speichert Screenshots als Bitmap ab.
> Du musst sie zuvor ins Jpeg umwandeln.




hmm.... und mit welchem Programm geht das am schnellsten?


----------



## GxGamer (2. April 2010)

Nimm einfach was du hast.
Geht sogar mit Paint -> Datei öffnen -> Speichern unter -> Dabei sicher stellen, das du sie als jpeg speicherst.


----------



## boerigard (2. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> hmm.... und mit welchem Programm geht das am schnellsten?


IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide

*The Void*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. April 2010)

*COD MW2 Mulitplayer* - Hardcore Deathmatch

Im MP ists zu schwer ordentliche Screens zu machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. April 2010)

_*Mirrors Edge*_ 
(1680x1050 @ 8QAA PhysX Off alle Max)
_(Leider durch runter-rechen schlechter Qualität)
_​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (3. April 2010)

Das sieht an manchen stellen echt Großartig aus


----------



## der Türke (4. April 2010)

*Mein Lieblings Rollenspiel, dieses Jahres*

*Dragon Age Origins*


Welche ironi ich habe ihn mit Duncan´s Waffe niedergestreckt und Rechts daneben ist die Mächtigste Einhandwaffe in gesamten Spiel.

Das Zwei bild von Links oben ist kein Bug sondern eine Nebenquest die ich versehentlich auch hoch-geladen habe ​


----------



## simpsonlisa (4. April 2010)

Dragon Age awakening max.details


----------



## simpsonlisa (4. April 2010)

Und nochmal Dragon Age awakening max.details


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. April 2010)

_*Mirrors Edge*_
_(1680x1050 @ 8QAA PhysX Off alle Max Y-Sync An)
(Leider durch runter-rechen schlechter Qualität)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

Das letzte ist Lustig


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. April 2010)

*Fallout 3 @ Alle Addons *
_(1440x900 2xAA/15xAF High-Definition Texture-Pack und ini. Datein Mod (leicht)
_ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

Hast du die Englische version oder ne nette Uncut mod wie ich ?


----------



## joraku (5. April 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Das letzte ist Lustig



Ja, in Mirror's Edge gibt's schon nette Szenen. (man achte auf die letzten Bilder, die Ratten überall sind lustig^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

Das Spiel sieht echt Stellenweise Herrausragend aus !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. April 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Hast du die Englische version oder ne nette Uncut mod wie ich ?



Nein Deutsch und Uncut da es ab eine Pachte uncut wurde. Und dazu muss ich sagen habe ich jetzt ALLE orte bereist bin auf max Lv30 und bin der übergott da es gibt keinen Geger der mir noch gefährlich werde kann !!!

Also  mich an ^^


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

Ich bin Level 98  Ich bin der UBER SOLDIER !!  Hab aber uncut mod wo man ALLES zerlegen kann...ob groß oder klein


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. April 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich bin Level 98  Ich bin der UBER SOLDIER !!  Hab aber uncut mod wo man ALLES zerlegen kann...ob groß oder klein



Mods Zählen nicht das is ja fast Cheaten^^


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

Ich habe das Spiel auch gepatcht aber dadurch wurde es trozdem nicht uncut...deswegen die Uncut mod.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. April 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel auch gepatcht aber dadurch wurde es trozdem nicht uncut...deswegen die Uncut mod.



Sry Mods für das OT gerade...

Aber 98 is cheaten sry...das Game geht ja nur Max 30 (dank addon) das reicht mir mehr als aus. Kann alle waffen bis auf Nahkampf und habe alle orte und meine Ganzen Werte sind auf 9 bis 10^^.


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

Ja bis 30 hab ich gezockt  Aber da ein Kumpel meinte das man sich weiter leveln kann (durch level up cheat) habe ich das auch gemacht  Aber weil ic hes eh durch hatte und eh nur noch leute zerfetze ist es ja eh egal.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. April 2010)

Hättest ihr das nicht auch per PN klären können 

Im Anhang mal AC 1 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. April 2010)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hättest ihr das nicht auch per PN klären können
> 
> Im Anhang mal AC 1
> 
> ...



Man die 4 oder 6 Beiträge sind doch nun nicht so willd und wir haben beide schon ihr genug Bilder geposte. Das einmal geht das schon oder is doch Ostern


----------



## LOGIC (5. April 2010)

Genau 

Aber hier 2 Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. April 2010)

_*Fallout 3 @ Alle Addons*_
_(1440x900 2xAA/15xAF High-Definition Texture-Pack und ini. Datein Mod (noch mal geändert)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
^ noch mal Weitsicht geändert und Weicheschatten angeschlaten^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_**UpDate**_ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## MKay (5. April 2010)

-.-
GTA4
Settings: Auf auto.


----------



## GxGamer (5. April 2010)

X-Blades
1440x900
Maximum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## boerigard (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. April 2010)

*Trackmania Nations Forever*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (7. April 2010)

win7 Schach - Settings: Marmorbrett und Holzfiguren 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (7. April 2010)

Just Cause 2 - DX10, Settings ziemlich max, kein Cuda Wasser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (8. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## snaapsnaap (8. April 2010)

*CS 1.6 Deathmatch* @ Intelli 1.1 ROCKT 

1024x768, kein AA, kein AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (8. April 2010)

*Test Drive Unlimited*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA , 16x AF, max. Details, versch. Mods





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## joraku (8. April 2010)

Das Spiel dürfte vielleicht einigen noch bekannt sein. 
Die Map vielleicht auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. April 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Das Spiel dürfte vielleicht einigen noch bekannt sein.
> Die Map vielleicht auch.



Ne was ist das noch nie gesehen muss ich das kennen schaut cool aus


----------



## joraku (9. April 2010)

Gell? 
Und das lustigste, Alles auf Mittel, Texturen auf Hoch, 8x AF und 16 MSA (oder wie sich das nennt, halt AA^^)
Und das komische, es ist genauso flüssig gelaufen wie davor auch und die Schatten sahen immer noch pixelig aus. Naj, es war auch niemand auf dem Server außer ich.


----------



## LOGIC (9. April 2010)




----------



## G.Skill (9. April 2010)

* Counterstrike Source : Aftersource Mod*


----------



## joraku (9. April 2010)

@LOGIC: Wie heißt das Spiel? Oder darfst du den Namen hier nicht nennen?


----------



## GxGamer (9. April 2010)

Das erste mal das ich von Logic einen Screenshot sehe 
Und natürlich breiter als zugelassen


----------



## LOGIC (9. April 2010)

@Joraku

Das ist Soldier of Fortune 3 und ist richtig krank !

@ GxGamer

Wieso ? Ich habe doch schon viele Bilder hier gepostet  einfach mal die letzten 20 seiten zurück gehen und mal suchen


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. April 2010)

Hier 3 Pics mit *Temps *vom EVGA-Tool in BBC2 ! 

Neue Kühlung der Graka wurde eingebaut 2x Prolimatech MK-13 und 4 120er Lüfter ! 

Mehr Bilder von den Grakas in meinem Profil, Alben, Link ->  *Mein PC* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## der Türke (9. April 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> @Joraku
> 
> Das ist Soldier of Fortune 3 und ist richtig krank !
> 
> ...



Soldier of Fortune 3 ? seit wann ist das den Raus? ich kenne nur den 2 Teil.


----------



## LOGIC (9. April 2010)

Ähm...ich weis nicht ob es teil 2 oder teil 3 ist  Der ganze namen heist Soldier of Fortune Payback. Aber ich denke es ist 2 oder 3


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. April 2010)

So viel wie ich weiß is das game nicht legal bei uns...wo er das wohl her hat^^

Aber er kann uns leider so schnell nicht anworten da er ja gestern ist warum auch immer


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (9. April 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Soldier of Fortune 3 ? seit wann ist das den Raus? ich kenne nur den 2 Teil.



Soldier of Fortune Payback ( Teil 3) gibt es seit Ende 2007  

Kannst du dir z.B bei Gamesonly.at bestellen kostet dort 30 € 
Gibt aber bestimmt noch andere Seiten wo das billiger ist.


----------



## boerigard (9. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. April 2010)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Soldier of Fortune Payback ( Teil 3) gibt es seit Ende 2007
> 
> Kannst du dir z.B bei Gamesonly.at bestellen kostet dort 30 €
> Gibt aber bestimmt noch andere Seiten wo das billiger ist.




Wenn man weiß wo auch umsonst^^


----------



## boerigard (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. April 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (11. April 2010)

Hallo,

ein paar COD:MW1 TripleScreenhots.


----------



## CrashStyle (11. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1680*1050* *DX10*

*Max. Details*

*Teil 9 meiner Bilderserie*​


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (11. April 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

zocke gerade wieder *NFS:Shift* und hab schön die "Druck" Taste bei meinen letzten 3 Rennen benutzt  Viel Spass!

EDIT: Noch ein paar dazugekommen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. April 2010)

*The Chronicles of Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay*
_(1680x1050 2xMSAA/16xAF Alles MAX/Ein)_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
_**Update**_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## orange619 (12. April 2010)

*Teamfortress2*
@its best
Settings: 1920x1080 4xAA max ingame​


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (12. April 2010)

*Left 4 Dead 2*

Mich würde ja fast reizen, einen extra Thread für TripleScreenshots aufzumachen. Aber ich lass das mal 

(Oder gibt es den schon??)
​


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. April 2010)

So hier mal mein Alchimist aus Torchlight. (Erster Charakter)
Auflösung: 1920x1080
Einstellungen: alles auf Anschlag im Menü


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. April 2010)

Hab mal nen Klassiker neu installiert...​ 


Mfg​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. April 2010)

*GTA 4 - Episodes from Liberty City*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (13. April 2010)

Die GTA Episoden sind für mich ein Pflichtkauf, auch wenns bei mir net so aussehen wird wie auf den Bildern 
Aber direkt Freitag nachm Mathe ABI werd ichs mir holen, aber wohl erst am Mittwoch anfassen


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (14. April 2010)

*Pure*

Perfektes Spiel mit Gamepad (Rumblepad von Logitech) und 3 Monitoren!!!! Eines meiner Favorites!

Habe über einen Gigabyte Screenshots in einer Stunde gemacht (Ein Screenshot hat 15 mb und ist im TGA Format ... insgesamt habe ich 43 gute Pics), die besten ausgesucht und konvertiert. Habe bis jetzt 9 Strecken und da die besten Jumps "fotografiert".

Sind echt EDEL (wie ich finde) 

@Thilo: DIESE Screenshots hätten in dem Artikel heute dabei sein müssen. War ich leider zu spät mit den Pure-Pics, aber hat mich dafür motiviert, weitere Bilder zu machen!!  Und VIELEN Dank, dass meine Bilder von Left4Dead2 auch dabei waren. 

Werde noch VIELE TripleScreenshots machen .. und wie schon erwähnt .. ein TripleScreenshotThread würde mir schon gefallen. Aber ich trau mich nicht, einen aufzumachen, da wir ja hier schon einen für Pics haben.

EDIT: Die komischen, weiss umrandeten Häuser im Hintergrund auf Bild 15 werden im Spiel natürlich perfekt dargestellt und es liegt wohl an Softth und der JPG Konvertierung, dass manche Objekte so "komisch" dargestellt werden.​


----------



## Falcon (14. April 2010)

Prince Of Persia

5240x1050, 4x AA


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (14. April 2010)

*Pure 
(Nachschlag)

*Auf ein paar Bildern sind die Fahrer "ausgebleicht", was wieder auf Softth zurückzuführen ist, denn im Spiel ist alles "normal".​


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. April 2010)

*Crysis*​ 


*1600X1200 @ HQ | DX10*​ 



Das Spiel macht immer wieder einen riesen Spass, auch die Optik ist knapp 2 1/2 Jahre nach Release einfach nur bombastisch.​ 
Für mich persönlich ist Crysis atm immer noch die unangefochtene Referenz, im Gameplay sowie auch optisch.​ 

Mfg​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (14. April 2010)

Call of Duty 4 
alles auf maximal 1280x1024


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (14. April 2010)

*PURE*

(ein einziger Jump als *"Daumenkino"*)
Am besten man klickt einmal durch, damit die Bilder geladen werden. Beim zweiten Durchklicken ist es dann ein "Daumenkino". Leider kann ich keine Tricks machen, wenn ich gleichzeitig die Screenshots mache. Vielleicht kriege ich dies irgendwann noch hin  .​


----------



## GxGamer (15. April 2010)

Mal wieder etwas aus der Zeit, als man noch kaum (oder kein) Internet hatte 
*Star Trek Voyager Elite Force*
ursprünglich: 1280x1024
Details auf Max
Erstmal was vom Schiff selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. April 2010)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> @Thilo: DIESE Screenshots hätten in dem Artikel heute dabei sein müssen. War ich leider zu spät mit den Pure-Pics, aber hat mich dafür motiviert, weitere Bilder zu machen!!  Und VIELEN Dank, dass meine Bilder von Left4Dead2 auch dabei waren.
> 
> Werde noch VIELE TripleScreenshots machen .. und wie schon erwähnt .. ein TripleScreenshotThread würde mir schon gefallen. Aber ich trau mich nicht, einen aufzumachen, da wir ja hier schon einen für Pics haben.​




Anderer Vorschlag: Warum nutzt Du nicht den Games-Panorama-Thread und mischst ihn auf? Der ist leider etwas eingeschlafen und könnte frisches Blut gebrauchen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/27443-games-panorama-10.html#post1400518​


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. April 2010)

​*CRYSIS*


*1600x1200 @ Config HP @ HQ DX10*​

Mfg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (15. April 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder hier auf den letzte Seiten!


----------



## hansipante (15. April 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach wurde Pure viel zu wenig gewürdigt. Ein absolutes Spitzenspiel


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. April 2010)

hansipante schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wurde Pure viel zu wenig gewürdigt. Ein absolutes Spitzenspiel



Fand ich auch, ich steh eh voll auf Quads!


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. April 2010)

Hab da noch einige nette Crysis Bilder...​ 

Mfg​ 





*Bitte lächeln*...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. April 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach das spiel muss ich auch mal wieder spielen...

Werde heute auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder hoch laden...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. April 2010)

*The Chronicles of Riddick - Assault on Dark Athena*_
(1680x1050 4xMSAA/16xAF Alles MAX/Ein)_
_(Würde mich über Kommis zu meinen Bilder freuen)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (16. April 2010)

*GTA IV - The Lost and Damned*
Settings noch am Testen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht eigentlich echt genial aus, aber die Schatten auf Hoch fressen so viel Leistung bei meiner 8800GTS mit nur 512MB, ich brauch wohl ne neue mit 1GB...
Ohne Schatten kann ich eigentlich fast alles auf Max Spielen, außer Texturen, aber naja, Gameplay > Grafik 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1680x1050, 16xAF, 8xMSAA, max. Details





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. April 2010)

*CRYSIS*
1600x1200 | HQ Config | HDR | SSAA | DX10​


Mfg







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (16. April 2010)

Mafia

1280x1024
Alles aufs Höchste ^^
Meistens 4x4 SSAA ^^; 16:1 AF

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. April 2010)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Mafia
> 
> 1280x1024
> Alles aufs Höchste ^^
> ...



Falles es deine PC mit macht kannst du mal die ENB mod testen macht das game noch eine stück hübscher !!


----------



## Shooter (17. April 2010)

Counter Strike Source  - 1920 x 1080 Very High


----------



## -_Elvis_- (17. April 2010)

@ Crimson :
Naja die Mod ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig
Mit 4x4 SSAA und erhöhten Sichtweiten ist die Performance mies ^^
Außerdem sind die Effekte etwas übertrieben.
Mit SSAO ist es unspielbar, vielleicht wenn ich die anderen Einstellungen runterschraube, aber das war mir zu blöd.^^
Die Unschärfe ist nach der Zeit auch etwas komisch, vielleicht test ich noch ein paar Einstellungen.

Allerdings hab ich das Gefühl die Freeride Supreme Mod mag die ENB Mod eh nicht ^^

Mafia ENB MOD
verschiedene Settings


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (18. April 2010)

*Need For Speed 

-SHIFT-

1280x 1204px
max Details
16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Jared566 (19. April 2010)

Wird das Spiel nicht erst am 24.04. Released? oO Oder sind das Ausschnitte von nem Video?

Mfg Jared 

// sry für Offtopic, aber das musste ich mal fragen.


----------



## K-putt (19. April 2010)

frag mich auch wie die alle schon spielen können Oo
und es kommt am 23 april


----------



## boerigard (19. April 2010)

Die Just Cause 2 Limited Edition ist seit dem 26. März erhätlich:
Just Cause 2: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
Und seit dem auch über Steam zu kaufen.


----------



## X-2ELL (19. April 2010)

*Grand Theft Auto:  Episodes from Liberty City*


​*LOST AND DAMNED*

*1920x1080 (auf 1024 x 576 )*

​


----------



## X-2ELL (19. April 2010)

*Grand Theft Auto:  Episodes from  Liberty City*



​
*The Ballad of Gay Tony*

*1920x1080 *


Ein Stück Nachtleben.....​


----------



## boerigard (19. April 2010)

*Lost Planet: Extreme Condition*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATI fan (21. April 2010)

Also das hier hat kaum einer bisher gesehen. Also 5 Bilder von Crysis und dem Super Textur Mod (Planzen und der Suit), dann noch 2 Bilder zum vergleichen (einmal ohne Mod, also ingame Suit und dann der 100 MB Suit). Die Textur des Suits hat ne Textur Auflösung von 8192 x 4096, andere Suits haben nur 2048 x 2048, Crysis Original Suit nur 1024 x 1024.

 Zum schrein Komisch wie bei mir der Suit im Spiel aussieht (auf Sehr Hoch so unscharf ohne Mod ???).


----------



## der Türke (21. April 2010)

Jared566 schrieb:


> Wird das Spiel nicht erst am 24.04. Released? oO Oder sind das Ausschnitte von nem Video?
> 
> Mfg Jared
> 
> // sry für Offtopic, aber das musste ich mal fragen.


 

released für den internationalen handel beträgt der 24. bei uns in saturn ist das spiel schon seit dem 20 raus.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. April 2010)

ATI fan schrieb:


> Also das hier hat kaum einer bisher gesehen. Also 5 Bilder von Crysis und dem Super Textur Mod (Planzen und der Suit), dann noch 2 Bilder zum vergleichen (einmal ohne Mod, also ingame Suit und dann der 100 MB Suit). Die Textur des Suits hat ne Textur Auflösung von 8192 x 4096, andere Suits haben nur 2048 x 2048, Crysis Original Suit nur 1024 x 1024.
> 
> Zum schrein Komisch wie bei mir der Suit im Spiel aussieht (auf Sehr Hoch so unscharf ohne Mod ???).




Alter Geile ******* kannst du link mal posten für die Mod und geht die auch mit der 64bit version ?


----------



## ATI fan (21. April 2010)

Notebook Forum - Crysis High end Config für Notebooks/Laptopss - NotebookCHECK.com Da im Forum mach ich es seit langer Zeit. Nur Notebookbesitzer sind wie ich merke selten zocker. Ich bin zum glück ne Ausnahme. Eins noch, der Suit Mod kostet nur Vram, keine Leistung. Der Partikel Mod und die Config (wenn diese zu Hoch ist) schon.

Crytek's Official Modding Portal | Crymod Downloads
Crytek's Official Modding Portal | Crymod Downloads
Crytek's Official Modding Portal | Crymod Downloads (Partikel Mod nut für System mit Core i7 und GTX 285)
Crytek's Official Modding Portal | Crymod Downloads (auch ein Partikel Mod nur weniger Aufwändig
Crytek's Official Modding Portal | Crymod Downloads

Ich habe ein System, wo bei mir die Mods auf 1440 x 900 gut mit 21-29 FPS laufen. Ich hoffe du hast mehr Power.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. April 2010)

ATI fan schrieb:


> Notebook Forum - Crysis High end Config für Notebooks/Laptopss - NotebookCHECK.com Da im Forum mach ich es seit langer Zeit. Nur Notebookbesitzer sind wie ich merke selten zocker. Ich bin zum glück ne Ausnahme. Eins noch, der Suit Mod kostet nur Vram, keine Leistung. Der Partikel Mod und die Config (wenn diese zu Hoch ist) schon.
> 
> Crytek's Official Modding Portal | Crymod Downloads
> Crytek's Official Modding Portal | Crymod Downloads
> ...



Ja du auf welches Pc/notebook zockst ?


----------



## ATI fan (21. April 2010)

Dem Ipower GX mit T9400 CPU (Core 2 Duo mit 2x 2,53 GHz)
4 GB DDR3 Ram
9800M GTS mit 1 GB GDDR3
-G94 wie in der 9600 GT Desktop
-600 MHz Chip
-800 MHz Vram
-1500 MHz Shader
-256 Bit Bus

Ich habe Spielbare werte (ohne Partikel Mod). Da du nur 512 MB Vram hast, solltest du nur den Suit Mod nehmen und den Blätter Mod. alles auf Hoch stellen und schon gehts flüssig. Ich habe eine schwächere GPU als du, aber mehr Vram, daher kann ich nur eine tolle Optik haben mit besseren Texturen. Daher gebe ich mir da sehr viele Mühe. Morgen werde ich mal versuchen eigene texturen zu machen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. April 2010)

Naja mag sein das ich nur 512MB habe aber bedenkte das ATI denn Speicher besser nutzt als NV.
Denke mal das wird schon laufen zu not halt nur die 32Bit Version ^^


----------



## ATI fan (21. April 2010)

Ich hoffe das du es auch den anderen verdeutlichen kannst, das Crysis immer das schönste und realste Game ist. Es gibt ja welche die sagen, Heavy rain, God of war III und FF XIII seien schöner.... wer das glaubt. Wäre es heute raus gekommen wäre es besser. Damals gab es halt noch PCs mit nur 256 Mb Vram (war üblich) und daher konnte Crytek nicht diese Texturen einbinden ins Spiel. Da gab es zu der Zeit selten Dual Cores und daher wurde auch nie an solche partikel gedacht. Die Engine unterstützt eine optik (die man an machen kann) die Bahnbrechend ist.

Vergleichen wir mal alte GPUs mit neuen:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...kkarten_vergleich/5/#abschnitt_crysis_warhead Klar das Die so handeln mussten.

Crysis im Original zustand ist schon geil, aber wenn man alle Mods (die null Power kosten) drauf macht ^^


----------



## MSPCFreak (21. April 2010)

*NFSU2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (23. April 2010)

Crysis 12800x8000 @ 1680x1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich empfehle die shots in Original Auflösung anzusehen. 

Galerie: Crysis Extreme SSAA - abload.de


----------



## snaapsnaap (23. April 2010)

*GTA IV - The Balad of Gay Tony*
1280x800, Texturen, Wasser, Reflexionen Hoch, Schatten aus, Sicht 30/90




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (23. April 2010)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Crysis 12800x8000 @ 1680x1050
> Ich empfehle die shots in Original Auflösung anzusehen.
> 
> Galerie: Crysis Extreme SSAA - abload.de



Wirklich ne nette Auflösung die du da hast


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. April 2010)

*@ Ex3cut3r* :

Extrem geile Crysis Screens sind das, Respekt.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (23. April 2010)

Danke Leute


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (24. April 2010)

+++ Need for Speed +++

*SHIFT
*
*1280 x 1024
max Details
16x AF*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## boerigard (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. April 2010)

*SSHDTSE*

[1920 x 1200, maxed out, 4x ingame-Supersampling]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (29. April 2010)

*Star Wars Empire at War Foc - Legacy Mod*
1920X1080
max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (29. April 2010)

*Assassin's Creed 2*

*1280x1024
max Detail's
DX9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## boerigard (29. April 2010)

*Splinter Cell - Conviction*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (29. April 2010)

Zu Splinter Cell wie ist das Spiel den? laut 4players „Das ist keine Stealth-Action mehr! Die Spur von Sam Fisher verliert sich irgendwo zwischen Taktik light und 3rd-Person-Shooter.”

Und braucht man dafür auch eine Permanente Internetverbindung?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2010)

Ja, Ubi-Launcher. Wollte es vorhin mal zum Zocken ausleihen, aber das hat's mir dann vergällt.


----------



## kero81 (30. April 2010)

S C sieht richtig gut aus, muss mir das echt überlegen ob ich Ubischrott wieterhin boykottieren soll...

*GTA 4 (Patch1.06)*
keine Mods​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Chris_ (30. April 2010)

man! ist lost planet cool


----------



## MSPCFreak (1. Mai 2010)

Paar Screnshots von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## kero81 (1. Mai 2010)

*GTA 4*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Und jetzt mal was neues! *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Mai 2010)

Metro 2033


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2010)

*Test Drive Unlimited*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2010)

Nochmal Metro 2033


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2010)

*Battlefield Bad Company 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## boerigard (4. Mai 2010)

*Brothers in Arms - Hell's Highway*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (4. Mai 2010)

*NFS Shift 2560x1600 @ 1680x1050 + 4xAA + 4xTSSAA + 16xHQ AF*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## snaapsnaap (5. Mai 2010)

*GTA IV - 1.06*

2560x1600 (Ingame) @ 1680x1050 (Monitor) @ 900x563 (Screens)
Texturen Mittel, Rest Hoch, Sicht ~45/90, Verkehr 100

Gerade mal 25fps, ohne Schatten auch nur 30fps, da limitiert meine 8800GTS doch extrem mit den 512MB.
Aber Downsampling ist ja so einfach zu aktivieren, was ich garnet wusste, und das Game sieht gleich so viel geiler aus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (5. Mai 2010)

Die Screenshots von GTA4 sehen ja echt lecker aus  
Sieht fast so aus, als würde dein GTA mit ENB-Mod laufen.


----------



## kero81 (6. Mai 2010)

*Trials 2*
Max. Settings 1680x 1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vasco030 (6. Mai 2010)

GTA IV 1680x1050 
+ ENB Series (ohne AA)
+ Lamborghini Murcielago

werde noch versuchen welche mit AA zu schießen.


----------



## vasco030 (7. Mai 2010)

NfS Shift 16x AA 16xAF Ambiente Occlusion On 1680x1050


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (7. Mai 2010)

Spiele müssen keine High-Endgrafik haben um Spass zu machen.
Lieber schlechtere Grafik und längeres Spielvergnügen als die heutigen Quickies.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Mental Gear (9. Mai 2010)

Heutige Spiele können aber durchaus bezaubern mit ihrer schönen Landschaft, hach...schmelz . Stichwort Atmosphäre durch Grafik (wobei's natürlich immer wünschenswert ist wenn das ganze mit spaßigem Gameplay gepaart ist).
Und irgenwie bin ich mit der Spielzeit von TheWitcher, GTA 4, Dragon Age und Just Cause 2 recht zufrieden.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (9. Mai 2010)

Assassin's Creed II

1280x1024px
max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. Mai 2010)

resident evil5, gtx275 (55-60 fps@1920x1200, alles high, 2xaa)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (9. Mai 2010)

*GTA IV - The Ballad of Gay Tony*

Sind die Settings mit denen ich aufm Plamsa mit 360-Pad spiele 
wobei es nochmal deutlich besser aussieht, dank des höheren Kontrasts 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (10. Mai 2010)

ArmA2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (10. Mai 2010)

Noch mehr ArmA2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (10. Mai 2010)

*GTA IV - The Ballad of Gay Tony*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (10. Mai 2010)

*NfS SHIFT

*1280 x 1024
max Detail's
16x AF

1. Dodge Challenger Concept....​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. BMW M3 E46 GTR...​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bin da ja nicht soo empfindlich aber deinen Bildern fehlt es wirklich an AA  .

Alibi ME2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VNSR (12. Mai 2010)

Warum erzwingst du es nicht über den Treiber?

Ich hab grad Mass Effect 1 durchgespielt und bin immer noch hin und weg. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern jemals ein Spiel mit so geiler Story gespielt zu haben. Der Anfang, das Spiel, das Ende passt einfach perfekt!


----------



## Rizzard (12. Mai 2010)

Nun, besser spät als nie.
Den zweiten Teil solltest du auch nicht verpassen.


----------



## VNSR (12. Mai 2010)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht^^. Die 3rd Person-Ansicht hat mich abgehalten mir das Spiel früh zu besorgen.


----------



## boerigard (13. Mai 2010)

*Beyond Good And Evil*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (14. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Mai 2010)

Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde II - Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (15. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Demo - Auf Basis der UE3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (16. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maximale Grafik auf 1920x1200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (16. Mai 2010)

*Renegade-X*
Beta V 0.5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (17. Mai 2010)

Nice ! Kannst du mir bitte sagen was das für ne Mod ist und für welches spiel sie ist ?!


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (17. Mai 2010)

Renegade X (steht über den Screens) für Unreal Tournament 3 (ergibt die Google-Suche)...


----------



## LOGIC (17. Mai 2010)

Ja ich weis ja wie sie heist aber ich wollt wissen für was die eben ist


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2010)

@Logic
Also wenn ich bei Google Renegade x eingebe, sehe ich im 6. Eintrag das es eine Mod für UT3 ist. Warum kannst du das nicht???


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Mai 2010)

*Assassin's Creed II*
1920x1080
16x AF
4x AA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny​​*
*


----------



## burns (18. Mai 2010)

ArmA 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (20. Mai 2010)

*Out of Hell*
Unreal Tournament 2004 Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (20. Mai 2010)

*...weiter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papzt (20. Mai 2010)

Just Cause 2 
1920x1080 alles @ max


----------



## joraku (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Papzt!
Willkommen in diesem Thread. 
Bitte die Bilder direkt ins Forum hochladen.
Unter dem Editor -> "Anhänge verwalten"

Falls du die Bilder mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einbinden willst musst du außerdem die maximale Breite von 900 Pixeln beachten.


----------



## Papzt (20. Mai 2010)

danke bei sysp. gings anders
edit: geschafft


----------



## der Türke (20. Mai 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> *...weiter*
> 
> 
> Ne frage ist das Painkiller Out of Hell?
> ...


----------



## LOGIC (20. Mai 2010)

Steht doch da ! 

Out of Hell 

Unreal Tournament 2004 Mod.


----------



## boerigard (20. Mai 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ne frage ist das Painkiller Out of Hell?


Es ist "Out of Hell" eine Mod für Unreal Tournament 2004:
Out Of Hell mod for Unreal Tournament 2004 - Mod DB


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Mai 2010)

*Assasins Creed II*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## kero81 (23. Mai 2010)

*GTA4 (keine Mods) 
Patch 1.5*​


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Mai 2010)

*Battlefield Bad Company 2*
1680x1050, 4xAA, 16xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## der Türke (23. Mai 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Es ist "Out of Hell" eine Mod für Unreal Tournament 2004:
> Out Of Hell mod for Unreal Tournament 2004 - Mod DB




Vielen Dank


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Mai 2010)

*Crysis*
1680x1050, 4x AA, 8x AF, max Details, DX10, Mstermod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Mai 2010)

*Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Convictio*
_(1680x1050 0xAA/x16AF Schatten Hoch Recht alles Max/AN)_
_Melde mich mit dem Bilder auch Wieder zurück !_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (24. Mai 2010)

*Out of Hell*
Unreal Tournament 2004 Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Mai 2010)

WoW! Die Grafik der Mod ist echt beeindruckend! Leider besitze ich UT2004 nicht.


----------



## Namaker (25. Mai 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


​ Nette Heugabel, aber da halt' ich gegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Postal² A Week In Paradise Mod, 1920*1200, 8*SGSSAA, 16*AF.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (25. Mai 2010)

Split/Second: Velocity Demoversion

*Grafikeinstellungen: Keine Angabe, da man in der Demo nichts einstellen kann, 
noch nicht ma die Auflösung* 

*Original sieht die Demo so aus: *
Daran läst sich nichts verändern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die folgenden Bilder wurden auf 900 Pixel (breite) verkleinert und der obere und untere Teil wurde entfernt.
Am oberen Bild kann man ja sehen das man dadurch nichts verpasst  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (25. Mai 2010)

So eine Demo fördert nicht gerade die Verkaufszahlen...


----------



## joraku (25. Mai 2010)

Aber ich habe Videos davon gesehen und das Spiel sieht richtig nett aus.
Ich stehe nur nicht so auf Rennspiele  aber die Demo werd ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Singler (25. Mai 2010)

Tja... nur leider absolut nicht Breitbild-Fähig, da Vert-. Sprich: Je breiter das Bild, desto weniger Bildinfos nach oben und unten. Das heisst wiederrum: Gut für 4:3-Monitore, schlechter für Widescreen.


Split Second auf Widescreen Gaming Forum


----------



## Agr9550 (26. Mai 2010)

der out of hell mod sieht klasse aus

erinnert mich an silent hill 3 also von der umgebung und der stimmung her sehr sehr fett


----------



## joraku (26. Mai 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> Tja... nur leider absolut nicht Breitbild-Fähig, da Vert-. Sprich: Je breiter das Bild, desto weniger Bildinfos nach oben und unten. Das heisst wiederrum: Gut für 4:3-Monitore, schlechter für Widescreen.
> Split Second auf Widescreen Gaming Forum



Wer traut sich mit sowas noch auf den Markt? 
Gut, dass man Monitore noch auf 4:3 umstellen kann.


----------



## joraku (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Mai 2010)

*Battlefield Bad Company 2*
1680x1050, 4xAA, 16xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Mai 2010)

Eins meiner Lieblings-Games 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Mai 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Mai 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (29. Mai 2010)

Im Anhang ; Burnout Paradies Full HD 8xAA 16AF


----------



## boerigard (29. Mai 2010)

*Far Cry*
+ The Delta Sector Mod
+ PCGH-Far Cry Tuning Configs
+ Render Mode: Cold
r_HDRRendering = 0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orange619 (29. Mai 2010)

@beorigard: überwältigend was man aus dem spiel noch rauskitzeln kann, sieht verdammt gut aus


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Mai 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## kero81 (29. Mai 2010)

*Darkness Within 2: The Dark Lineage  Demo*
1680x1050 alles max.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Richtig gut das Game, freu mich schon drauf wenns endlich raus ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Mai 2010)

*Resident Evil 5*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details, DX10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*Battlefield Bad Company 2*
1680x1050, 4xAA, 16xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## snaapsnaap (31. Mai 2010)

*PGR4*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Forza 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für die miese Qualität, konnte es aber nur abfotografieren und hatte den Zoom vergessen ​


----------



## Vogelfrei (1. Juni 2010)

Hey, snaapsnaap. Du kannst deine PGR4 Bilder insofern du auf xbox spielst, was ich mal annehme, auf deinem PC speichern wenn du auf PGR Nations - Official Home of the PGR 4 Community gehst. Einfach mit deinem Gamertag einloggen und los gehts! gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Juni 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Juni 2010)

​*S.T.A.L.K.E.R* - *Call of Pripyat*​
​*1600x1200 @ HQ @ DX11/Win 7 64Bit*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (3. Juni 2010)

*Medal of Honor: Airborne (dt.)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (3. Juni 2010)

*...weiter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PART 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juni 2010)

PART 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juni 2010)

PART 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Juni 2010)

PART 4​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juni 2010)

*The Saboteur*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juni 2010)

*weiter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Nomad (5. Juni 2010)

*Blur* 
Details: max. , 1680x1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LOGIC (5. Juni 2010)

PART 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (5. Juni 2010)

*Crysis*
*Map: Rainy Days*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (5. Juni 2010)

Und weiter gehts...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juni 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## burns (5. Juni 2010)

ArmA 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## boerigard (6. Juni 2010)

*Far Cry*
+ The Delta Sector Mod
+ PCGH-Far Cry Tuning Configs
+ Render Mode: Cold
+ r_HDRRendering = 7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (6. Juni 2010)

Die Far Cry Bilder sehen echt super aus ... Das ArmA Pic mit dem Laptop ist auch geil!!!


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Juni 2010)

Sonnenuntergang Metro vs Clear Sky


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juni 2010)

Metro sieht stimmiger aus, die hässlichen Bäume bei Clear Sky/ Call of Pripyat stören wie immer das Gesamtbild, obwohl die Sonneneffekte bei S.T.A.L.K.E.R mir generell sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## LOGIC (6. Juni 2010)

Finde den Sonnenuntergang bei Metro auch besser....Stalker sieht einfach öde aus an dieser stelle ^^


----------



## kero81 (6. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Stalker Teile generell seeeehr schlecht!

Im Anhang, Metro 2033...


----------



## burns (7. Juni 2010)

Wings of Prey .. (leider kein IL2 Ersatz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (7. Juni 2010)

Leider zu arcarde lastig


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juni 2010)

*The Saboteur*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## der Türke (7. Juni 2010)

@ zu Saboteur das Spiel hatte jede menge Potenzial aber es wurde nicht ausgenutzt.


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2010)

Hm, Wings of Prey könnte genau richtig für mich sein. IL2 hat mir keinen Spaß gemacht, ich mag eher Arcade. Und die Grafik ist sehr gut


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (7. Juni 2010)

> Die politische Verwendung hakenkreuzförmiger Symbole ist in Deutschland,  Österreich und weiteren Staaten seit 1945  verboten. *Erlaubt ist in Deutschland eine Hakenkreuzdarstellung* nach  § 86 Absatz 3 StGB nur, wenn sie „der staatsbürgerlichen Aufklärung, der  Abwehr verfassungswidriger Bestrebungen, der *Kunst* oder der  Wissenschaft, der Forschung oder der Lehre, der Berichterstattung über  Vorgänge des Zeitgeschehens oder der Geschichte oder ähnlichen Zwecken  dient


Quelle:Wiki

... wenn wir mal annehmen, dass Screenshots Kunst sind (was ich eigentlich nicht so sehe, aber viele andere schon  ), dann wäre das HK im Bild in Ordnung.

Ich persönlich bin da auch vorsichtig und habe erst letztens in diesem Bild alle Hakenkreuze entfernt (18 Stück waren's) bevor ich es in diesen Screenshots-Thread gestellt habe.

Aber wenn uns hier ein Mod aufklären würde, wie wir es handhaben sollen, wäre ich froh darüber, denn ich habe auch noch einige sehr gute Bilder, die ich zuerst ausbessern müsste. Das könnte ich mir dann ersparen.

Gruss Lucky


----------



## LOGIC (7. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fuddles (8. Juni 2010)

Muss ja nicht immer nur was Grafisches sein 
Grade in meinem Archiv gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (8. Juni 2010)

@ Boardi05

Die Veröffentlichung von verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen ist nicht erlaubt. Wieso und warum du hier Bilder einer Version veröffentlichst, die in Deutschland so nicht erhältlich ist, bleibt dein Problem. Sollte sich der Vorfall wiederholen gibt es eine einwöchige Pause - dieses Mal habe ich das Bild gelöscht, zumal das Hakenkreuz nicht im Vordergrund stand.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (8. Juni 2010)

> Die Veröffentlichung von verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen ist nicht  erlaubt.


Somit sind Screenshots auch keine Kunst!  ... Der Meinung bin ich TEILS auch. (Bei Jay.Gee und Co. geht's schon in Richtung Kunst .. muss man zugeben)

BTT: Die Blur Pics sehen irgendwie besser aus als die von Split/Second. Nicht so überladen.

@fuddles: Ist das so ein Browsergame, bei dem man kostenlos mitspielen kann, aber wenn man was erreichen will, trotzdem zahlen muss/sollte?


----------



## Wendigo (8. Juni 2010)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Somit sind Screenshots auch keine Kunst!  ... Der Meinung bin ich auch.
> 
> Aber du hast nicht nur die Symbole entfernt, sondern auch ein paar Posts, was ich auch in Ordnung finde.
> 
> ...



Ich kenne das von meinem Bruder her. Das soll sehr zeitintensiv sein. Daher hat ers auch irgendwann hingeschmissen.


----------



## fuddles (8. Juni 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich kenne das von meinem Bruder her. Das soll sehr zeitintensiv sein. Daher hat ers auch irgendwann hingeschmissen.



So gings mir auch^^ War Raider ( Böser Flottenkiller ) Allychef mit Zeitweise Platz 1 Ally und Platz 10 Wing.... da hatte ich was zu tun.

Hier noch einer von Silkroad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juni 2010)

PART 7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juni 2010)

PART 8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juni 2010)

PART 9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Juni 2010)

SRY für den Fehler bei Saboteur, werd einfach keine Bilder mehr vom Game posten, ist einfacher

*GTA IV*
1680x1050, 2x AA, 8x AF, ENB Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## tils (8. Juni 2010)

force unleashed und AC 2


----------



## X-2ELL (9. Juni 2010)

*GTA 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Juni 2010)

Die Bilder sind nicht schlecht, aktiviere die Kantenglättung (Anti-Aliasing), dann sehen die Screens wirklich gut aus.


----------



## X-2ELL (9. Juni 2010)

AA ist auf höhster Stufe.
Liegt an den Datein....
ich mach sie immer kleiner und speicher sie in einem anderen Format, da sie sonst zu groß sind.....was will man machen ^^


----------



## nyso (10. Juni 2010)

Dann nehm mal ein anderes Programm zum verkleinern, oder wenigstens andere Einstellungen beim verkleinern. Dann bleiben die Bilder auch hübsch


----------



## X-2ELL (10. Juni 2010)

danke werd ich machen


----------



## LOGIC (10. Juni 2010)

nimm Paint.Net ! Damit mach ich es  Schau dir auf seite 270 die Blur bilder an  Die wurden auch verkleinert.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Juni 2010)

*Battlefield Bad Company 2*
1680x1050, 4xAA, 16xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## thysol (10. Juni 2010)

*Metro 2033:
*DirectX 10-High
AAA+16:1AF
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​


----------



## boerigard (13. Juni 2010)

*Star Wars: Republic Commando*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Juni 2010)

*Test Drive Unlimited*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA , 16x AF, max. Details, versch. Mods




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Frosdedje (13. Juni 2010)

*James Cameron's AVATAR: Das Spiel* - 1024x768; Max.Details; 8xSSAA; 16x AF, DX10


----------



## X-2ELL (14. Juni 2010)

*GTA 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Frosdedje (14. Juni 2010)

Und hier mal ein älteres Spiel:
*No Man's Land*  - 1024x768; Max. Details; 8xSSAA; 16xAF


----------



## Singler (14. Juni 2010)

*Mal ein paar iPad-Spiele *

*Battle for Wesnoth*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Dungeon Hunter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Juni 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Papzt (14. Juni 2010)

jeder in mienem freundeskreis hat von der szene, im letzten cod 6 bild, einen screen gemacht. das war sowas von geil


----------



## Low (14. Juni 2010)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> *GTA 4
> *​


​ Mit welchen Einstellungen bzw. Mods spielst du? Bei mir sehen die Kanten viel kantiger aus als bei dir


----------



## X-2ELL (15. Juni 2010)

@Low

hi,

ich spiele auf 1920x1080, keine Mods außer eben die Autos. Habe die Bilder extra kleiner gemacht. Lief bis zum letzten Patch auf wirklich schauderhaft!
Nun mit durchschnittlich 40FPS, mal mehr, mal weniger, was mich auch nicht wirklich zufrieden stellt.
Da läuft EFLC besser.

Settings:
1920x1080
Texturqualität: Hoch
Reflexionsauflösung: Hoch
Qualität Wasser: sehr hoch
Qualität Schatten: Hoch
Nachtschatten: aus
Sichtdistanz: 25
Detaildistanz: 31
Fahrzeugdichte: 29
Texturfilter: Antisotropisch x16





@ Topic

*FAR CRY 2


*​


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Juni 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## boerigard (16. Juni 2010)

*Sniper Ghost Warrior - Demo*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (16. Juni 2010)

*GTA 4

*Jaguar XK und Porsche 911 GT2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (16. Juni 2010)

Sniper Ghost Warrior Demo
Settings: All Max @ 1920 x 1200 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (16. Juni 2010)

1. ist das uncut ?
2. Ist das Spiel gut
3. oder ist das ein spiel was die Menschheit nicht braucht ??
4. Grafik ist schön oder durchschnittlich ?!


----------



## kero81 (16. Juni 2010)

1.Ist das hier ein Diskussionsthread?
2.Woher sollen wir wissen ob dir das Game gefällt? Ich finds gut.
3.Alles Ansichtsache!!
4.Guckst du Screenshots!!!


----------



## LOGIC (16. Juni 2010)

Solche gespräche sind hier ja nicht gerade selten...


----------



## kero81 (16. Juni 2010)

Jo, schon klar, aber guck dir am besten die Demo an. Wie gesagt, ich finds gut.


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Juni 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R* *Call of Pripyat*

*1600x1200 @ HQ*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Juni 2010)

Call of Duty 4 - Moden Warfare
_(1680x1050 4xMSAA/16xAF Alle MAX + Server Mod mit Tag und Nacht Wechsel)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Juni 2010)

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction​_(1680x1050 0xAA/16xAF alles HOCH)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (18. Juni 2010)

Medal of Honor Beta
Settings: All Max Dx 10 AA=x4 AF=x16 @ 1920 x 1200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fragen kommen hier rein ---> Medal of Honor Beta


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Juni 2010)

> Medal of Honor Beta
> Settings: All Max Dx 10 AA=x4 AF=x16 @ 1920 x 1200



Wo hast du die Beta her und denn key ?


----------



## LOGIC (18. Juni 2010)

Erinnert mich leider zu Stark an BC2  Sogar von den selben entwicklern...


----------



## K-putt (18. Juni 2010)

spiele 5min und frag mich warum die leute 2 magazine fressn und ich nur 2 schuss vertrage ...
hoffe das lag am server


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juni 2010)

*Assasins Creed II*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## potzblitz (18. Juni 2010)

*Medal of Honor Beta
*1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juni 2010)

*Battlefield Bad Company 2*
1680x1050, 4xAA, 16xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## nyso (18. Juni 2010)

Das erinnert nicht nur an BC2, das sieht stellenweise fast identisch aus, nur mit schlechterer Grafik. Das würde ich aber eher auf den Beta-Status schieben.

Und ein MoH ist das nicht mehr Sondern ne Mischung aus BC2 und MW2, nix anderes.


----------



## Clonemaster (18. Juni 2010)

*Battlefield Bad Company 2*
1680x1050, 8xMSAA, 16xAF, DX11, max Details, HBAO off




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sry PDF, ging grad nicht anders -.-
Aber die Grafik ist einfach geil ​


----------



## LOGIC (18. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (18. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## potzblitz (18. Juni 2010)

*Medal of Honor Beta
*1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## X-2ELL (19. Juni 2010)

*GTA 4

Maserati GranTurismo*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komischer Weise haben die Bilder beim Hochladen an Qualität verloren....​


----------



## nyso (19. Juni 2010)

Wo hast du eigentlich die geilen Autos immer her? Gibts dafür ne Mod?


----------



## Nomad (19. Juni 2010)

Das sind Mods. Kann man dann einfügen. Aber das geht schon seit SA^^ HIER findest du alles an Mods.

Ich war jetzt mal so frei ^^


----------



## X-2ELL (19. Juni 2010)

Genau,
wie Nomad schon sagt, beispielsweise von der Seite .
Ist nebenher immer mal ganz witzig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (19. Juni 2010)

*Medal of Honor Beta
*1920x1200 high




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Juni 2010)

*Metro 2033*
1680x1050, AA, 4xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## potzblitz (20. Juni 2010)

*Medal of Honor Beta
*1920x1200 high




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CptSam (20. Juni 2010)

ARMA 2
Details: 1920*1200, alles auf hoch (AA aus, Nachbearbeitung aus, 3D Auflösung 200%)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (21. Juni 2010)

GTA 4





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CptSam (21. Juni 2010)

Crysis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (22. Juni 2010)

Oh dann poste ich doch mal 2 schöne Screens von Crysis!


----------



## in-vino-veritas (22. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (22. Juni 2010)

Ich steh ja auch voll auf Alyx


----------



## burns (22. Juni 2010)

Nehrim & OGE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Juni 2010)

*Bioshock 2*
_(1680x1050 0xAA/16xAF Vsync AN DX10 Alle MAX)_ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1600x1200 | HQ 32xAA |16:1 AF |V-Sync| DX11*​ 



Wer Call of Pripyat kennt, der weiss dass er verarscht wurde wenn er diese Szene miterlebt. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (23. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooter (23. Juni 2010)

_*Call of Duty 2 *_

1920 x 1080 
High 
















​


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juni 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details, versch. Mods





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## boerigard (23. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (23. Juni 2010)

METRO 2033

1920x1200 Max. Settings, DX11




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Juni 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat*

*1600x1200 @ HQ/DX11*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Juni 2010)

_*Half-Life 2*_
*(1680x1050 8xSSAA[Edge-detect]/16xAF alles Max aber um Spiel bar)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (25. Juni 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift DLC Mod​*3x3SSAA/8xTSAA @ 1440x900=900x563
Durchs Runterrechnen sind aber unschöne Kanten entstanden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2010)

*Test Drive Unlimited*

1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details, versch. Mods




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (25. Juni 2010)

Nehrim mit OGE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LOGIC (25. Juni 2010)

Grand Theft Auto IV

1920x1200 / Max. Settings / 100 % Sichtweite / 16x AF

Bald probiere ich mal Downsampling aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (25. Juni 2010)

NFS:Shit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2010)

*Assasins Creed II*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## burns (25. Juni 2010)

Und nochmal NFS:Shit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kiste is supi! ​


----------



## DarkMo (26. Juni 2010)

wenn ihr eh nur fürs forum bilder macht, zockt doch gleich in 800x600  spart ihr euch das runterrechnen mit unschönen effekten. aber auf der vorletzten seite hier die nfs bilder sehen ja teils nach bösen grafikfehlern aus ^^ einma die wirren schatten auf dem weisen auto un dann das rote, das wie nachträglich aus anderer lichtsituation reinkopiert aussieht (im tunnel da).

aber ich bin oftmals immernoch enttäuscht. screens sehen einfach grottig aus. da sieht man alles, was im laufenden spiel bewust ausgeblendet wird. dieses hl2 treppenbildchen da sieht aus wie von vor 10 jahren. am besten find ich immernoch gta un so auto screens. anno macht auch laune. das wirkt ned so kantig/globig irgendwie ^^


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Juni 2010)

*Battlefield Bad Company 2*
1680x1050, 4xAA, 16xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juni 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wenn ihr eh nur fürs forum bilder macht, zockt doch gleich in 800x600  spart ihr euch das runterrechnen mit unschönen effekten. aber auf der vorletzten seite hier die nfs bilder sehen ja teils nach bösen grafikfehlern aus ^^ einma die wirren schatten auf dem weisen auto un dann das rote, das wie nachträglich aus anderer lichtsituation reinkopiert aussieht (im tunnel da).
> 
> aber ich bin oftmals immernoch enttäuscht. screens sehen einfach grottig aus. da sieht man alles, was im laufenden spiel bewust ausgeblendet wird. dieses hl2 treppenbildchen da sieht aus wie von vor 10 jahren. am besten find ich immernoch gta un so auto screens. anno macht auch laune. das wirkt ned so kantig/globig irgendwie ^^



Fertig mit Merckern...?

Das Treppen Bild habe ich nur mit rein gemacht weil es zeigen soll das SSAA an ist !

Und ja ich kann das Bild auch mit der CM 10.40 mod machen nur habe ich da 2FPS mit 8xSSAA.


----------



## Nomad (26. Juni 2010)

komm mal runter.

Und nu wieder Bilder


----------



## Pommes (26. Juni 2010)

Arnold 1404 leider nur JPG


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Juni 2010)

*Bioshock 2: Sea of Dreams*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juni 2010)

Boardi05

Wie man das an kotz das ich bei meiner ATi karte keine AA einstellen kann nicht mal Per UT3.EXE klapp das diesmal...-.-


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

Da muss eben ne DX11 Karte her 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (26. Juni 2010)

*Das bereits ältere
call of juarez bound in blood

*Ich find das Spielfeeling einfach nur genial


​


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Juni 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Boardi05
> 
> Wie man das an kotz das ich bei meiner ATi karte keine AA einstellen kann nicht mal Per UT3.EXE klapp das diesmal...-.-



k.a. ich stell alles mit dem nHancer ein, beste Programm ever und deshalb auch nVidia4ever


----------



## burns (27. Juni 2010)

ArmA 2 - Operation Arrowhead




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juni 2010)

Endlich mal Screens von Arrowhead, darauf habe ich gewartet.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Juni 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Namaker (27. Juni 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> *Need for Speed Shift DLC Mod​*3x3SSAA/8xTSAA @ 1440x900=900x563
> Durchs Runterrechnen sind aber unschöne Kanten entstanden​


​ Mit welchem Programm hast du *das* denn gemacht? 


*Need for Speed 4: High Stakes*
8·SGSSAA/16·AF @1400·1050 (maximum)->900·675 (per IrfanView)
Huuuui, ein Sprung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (27. Juni 2010)

Lima´s alte Weisheit ist nunmal wirklich wahr:
ArmA mag dich nur wenn du ArmA auch magst! 


edit: Nehrim & OGE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Glückstreffer im Kampf, Zauber überdeckt mit Godray ​


----------



## K-putt (27. Juni 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> ​ Mit welchem Programm hast du *das* denn gemacht?
> ​




per .bat spiel entpacken , und dann die DLC mod reinkopieren ^^
google is youre friend​


----------



## Namaker (27. Juni 2010)

Das Runterrechnen meinte ich 


GTA IV ungepacht
4·SSAA, 16·AF @1920·1200->900·563
Ich mag Wasserreflexionen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Juni 2010)

*Battlefield Bad Company 2*
1680x1050, 4xAA, 16xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## DarkMo (27. Juni 2010)

hier mal nen eigenes game, mehr kann ich ja atm nich machen *g* aber atm is ne frustppause angesagt. blödes java ^^


----------



## X-2ELL (27. Juni 2010)

*Sniper Ghost Warrior

1920x1080
high
*​


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Juni 2010)

Test Drive Unlimited




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CptSam (29. Juni 2010)

Sniper Demo
1920*1200 
Details: max.


----------



## VNSR (30. Juni 2010)

*ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead*

Aufl. 1680x1050, Alle Details auf Max., AA deaktiviert, AF Hoch, 3D-Auflösung 150%​


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Juni 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat*

*1600x1200 |HQ| AA: 16xQ + 8x TSSAA|16:1 AF| V-sync|LOD CLAMP|DX11*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VNSR (30. Juni 2010)

LOL, das erste Bild sieht ja genial aus xD


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Juni 2010)

VNSR schrieb:


> LOL, das erste Bild sieht ja genial aus xD


 
Die Viecher wollen immer nur spielen und Gassi gehen, und gucken zuweilen dumm aus der Wäsche..
​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Juni 2010)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat*​ 

1600x1200 |HQ| AA: 16xQ + 8x TSSAA|16:1 AF| V-sync|LOD CLAMP|DX11​ 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (1. Juli 2010)

ArmA2 OA 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (1. Juli 2010)

Half Life 2
1280x1024
16xS 16:1 AF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. Juli 2010)

trag jetzt mal mein teil mit dazu bei.
wie man nicht schwer erkennen sollte handelt es sich um wings of prey. settings sind alle auf maximal bzw an und antialising is auf 2x.
bin mal gespannt, was ihr davon haltet.

andere folgen noch


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Juli 2010)

*Gothic III* (CP v1.74 + "Raff ub0r"-CFG)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (1. Juli 2010)

Lässt sich das noch spielen? 20-30 fps würden mir reichen. Sieht genial aus


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Juli 2010)

2560 x 1600 mit 16xS + 16:1 AF auf einer Geforce GTX 480 samt einem 4,0-GHz-i7, 8G RAM und von SSD läuft's mit gut 30 Fps und praktisch ohne Nachladeruckler. Die Exe frisst ja auch nur mal eben so 5G und die SSD ackert fleißig, so wie die CPU auch. Die GF100-Karte dreht fast schon Däumchen


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1600x1200 @ HQ *​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Hab die Willow.Engine verändert, um den D3D10 Renderpfad zu nutzen, und AA per ini aktiviert, sowie auch Motion Blur & DepthOfField usw.

Die AA Modi & Transparenz AA lassen sich auch ohne Probleme in der NV Systemsteuerung auswählen.

Die Optik des Spiels gefällt mir insgesamt gut und die Ballereien sind nett, nur die Bodentexturen sowie Felsen und Co sehen halt grässlich aus. 

Ich muss nur noch rausfinden, wie man das HUD ausblendet...​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Juli 2010)

HUD ist der klassische UE3-Befehl: 

Showhud/ToggleGfx/Togglescreenshotmode ... einer von den dreien. Da mein Win7 des Desktops grade spackt, kann ich nicht nachschauen und aus dem Kopf weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Juli 2010)

Danke dir, ich werde es Morgen mal versuchen.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (2. Juli 2010)

*Prince of Persia

1280 x 1024
Max Details
16x AF
4x AA
DX9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (2. Juli 2010)

*Alpha Protocol

1280x 1024
Max Detail
16x AF
DX9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Juli 2010)

*Gothic III* mit CP v1.74 und Raffs "ub0r"-Config

[2560 x 1600 / 16xS-TSSAA + 16:1 AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (2. Juli 2010)

Die sehen echt wie gemalt aus, aber das Bild gefällt mir immer noch am besten


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Juli 2010)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Die sehen echt wie gemalt aus, aber das Bild gefällt mir immer noch am besten


Jo...das Bild ich echt hammer


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juli 2010)

Batman -Arkham Asylum-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (3. Juli 2010)

*Portal* - 1680x1050 8xAA 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## kero81 (3. Juli 2010)

Hehe, hattest dir heute auch die trailer zu den Gels angeschaut? Da bekam ich mal wieder Lust auf Portal und musste erstmal zwei Stunden Zocken! 

(Bilder im Anhang: F.E.A.R. mit max. Einstellungen @ 1680x1050)


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (3. Juli 2010)

*Prince of Persia

1280 x 1024
Max Details
DX9
16xQ AA [NHancer]
16x AF

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-2705-picture47838-prince-persia-2010-07.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-2705-picture47839-prince-persia-2010-08.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-2705-picture47840-prince-persia-2010-09.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-2705-picture47841-prince-persia-2010-10.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-2705-picture47842-prince-persia-2010-11.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-2705-picture47843-prince-persia-2010-12.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-2705-picture47844-prince-persia-2010-13.jpg


*​


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juli 2010)

Hier gilt eine Maximalbreite von 900 Pixeln.


----------



## burns (3. Juli 2010)

Operation Arrowhead, (kein Editing ausser resize [wie immer]) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Juli 2010)

The Book of Unwritten Tales (endgeiles P&C Adventure)


----------



## K-putt (5. Juli 2010)

Die etwas anderen "Screenshots"

*Need for Speed Shift* *DLC MOD + PCGH/SUN Mod

All MAX @ 1440x900 mit 8xQaa /8xTSAA*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Codec : H.264
Bitrate : ca.4200 kbit/s
Auflösung : 1440x900
Größe : 59.55Mb
Länge : 1:55min*

*DOWNLOAD*
-->FTP DOWNLOAD<--
Rechtsklick--> Speichern unter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Codec : H.264
Bitrate : ca.4200 kbit/s
Auflösung : 1440x900
Größe : 25.7Mb
Länge : 0:51min*

*DOWNLOAD*
-->FTP DOWNLOAD<--
Rechtsklick--> Speichern unter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Codec : H.264
Bitrate : ca.4200 kbit/s
Auflösung : 1440x900
Größe : 51.9Mb
Länge : 1:43min*

*DOWNLOAD*
-->FTP DOWNLOAD<--
Rechtsklick--> Speichern unter...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Codec : H.264
Bitrate : ca. 5400 kbit/s
Auflösung : 1440x900
Größe : 81.4Mb
Länge : 2:05min*

*DOWNLOAD*
-->FTP DOWNLOAD<--
Rechtsklick--> Speichern unter...


Mit Freundlicher unterstützung von
benman-it Dienstleistungen

mfg​
Wenn's nicht gestattet ist mal Videos zu posten , einfach post löschen oder bescheid sagen


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (5. Juli 2010)

woher bekommt man den *PCGH/SUN Mod *her.... ​


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Juli 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> Die etwas anderen "Screenshots"


 
Der grüne Lamborghini sieht toll aus. ​ 


*BORDERLANDS *
*1600x1200 | HQ | DX10*​ 

Das Ausblenden des HUD klappt leider nicht, der Konsolenbefehl wird vom Spiel als Sprachbefehl interpretiert, d.h der eingegebene Befehl landet auf dem Monitor, das war's. Auch die vorgeschlagene Lösung, das ändern des "Console Key" in der ini hat nicht geholfen..​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (5. Juli 2010)

*GTA 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## burns (6. Juli 2010)

A2 OAaaa 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juli 2010)

*BORDERLANDS *
*1600x1200 | HQ | DX10*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (6. Juli 2010)

*Battlefield 
Bad Company 2 
Multiplayer Runde*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Codec : H.264
Bitrate : ca. 3400 kbit/s
Auflösung : 1440x900
Größe : 208Mb
Länge : 8:50min*


-->FTP Download <--
rechtsklick , speichern unter

*Mit Freundlicher unterstützung von*
benman-it Dienstleistungen​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Juli 2010)

*Metro 2033

1280 x 1024
max Details
DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Juli 2010)

*Prince of Persia 2008
1280x1024 | max Details| DX9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*​


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juli 2010)

*Assasins Creed II*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Juli 2010)

@ Boardi05

Hat AC2 nen DX10 Modus, ich habe gelesen das bei diesem Teil keine DX10 Schnittstelle hinzu programmiert wurde... 



> Während Assassins Creed 1 noch DirectX 10 unterstützte (zwischenzeitlich  sogar DirectX 10.1), ist dieser Renderpfad aber im zweiten Teil  verschwunden. Auf diese Frage antwortet Champagne, dass man sich für  einen Renderer entschieden habe, um die bestmögliche Performance  herausholen zu können


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juli 2010)

Ist doch egal oder ?


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Juli 2010)

Im großen und ganzen eigentlich schon, mich hatte es nur gewundert... 

Trotz aller dem supi Screens...


----------



## orange619 (6. Juli 2010)

hat nur dx9


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Juli 2010)

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Hier ein Paar Bilder der neuen Maps und 2 alten aus COD 4


*​


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Juli 2010)

*Teil2 der Bilder*

​


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. Juli 2010)

und nochmal wings of prey...alles auf maximal


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Juli 2010)

Stalker: Shadow Of Chernobyl mit Complete Mod 2009 1.3.7.

1920*1080, alles auf Max.


----------



## X-2ELL (6. Juli 2010)

*GTA IV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Juli 2010)

*Borderlands​*
*1600x1200|W764|DX10|HQ|32xAA+4xTSSAA|16:1AF|V-Sync*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (7. Juli 2010)

A2OA 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Juli 2010)

Man Leute warum denn nur noch Auto Bilder oder Grasbilder xD

Man lasst euch mal was einfallen xD


----------



## burns (7. Juli 2010)

^^ Wichtigtuer 



Moonbase Alpha Game.com : NASA SERIOUS GAME SIMULATION | Real-Time 3D Space Visualization




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Juli 2010)

Wichtigtuer...eher nicht...nur gelangweilt von denn Bilder wo man NUR Autos zu sehen.

_*Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare & Sniper: Ghost Warrior [Demo]*_
_(1680x1050 4xAA/16xAF/0xAA/16xAF alles Max)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (7. Juli 2010)

*Moonbase Alpha*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (7. Juli 2010)

*Velvet Assassin​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (7. Juli 2010)

*...weiter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2010)

Batman -Arkham Asylum-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juli 2010)

*Bioshock 2: Sea of Dreams*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (7. Juli 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder auf dieser Seite


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Juli 2010)

Nicht nur auf dieser Seite, der gesamte Thread ist eine echte Perle.

Was wir alle hier bisher an Screenshot's veröffentlicht haben, ist grandios !

Der Thread hat mindestens einen permanenten Platz auf der Main verdient.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juli 2010)

*Bioshock 2: Sea of Dreams*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sanmonku (8. Juli 2010)

L4D ... bug...?


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juli 2010)

Nö...das wird ja als Film dargestellt  So mit Filmcover (beim laden der Map usw.) und eben abspann !


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (8. Juli 2010)

*METRO 2033*
*1280x1024 | max. Details | DX10*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (8. Juli 2010)

*Need for Speed SHIFT*
*1280x1024 | max. Details | no Mods*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (8. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Nö...das wird ja als Film dargestellt  So mit Filmcover (beim laden der Map usw.) und eben abspann !



Er meint glaube ich die Zahl 
6.620.586 Zombies in einem Kapitel 

Normal wär eine Zahl im Tausender Bereich.
*
*


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juli 2010)

Achso...naja vll. ist ja die Komplette welt gemeint und nicht nur das Kapitel....

EDIT: Hups....hab irgendwie 6 Milliarden gelesen und nicht 6 Millionen  Okay dann ist es ein FAIL


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Juli 2010)

*Borderlands*
*1600x1200|W764|DX10|HQ|32xAA+4xTSSAA|16:1AF|V-Sync*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juli 2010)

Das sehe ich auch erst jetzt Boardi05 ist eine Cheater kuckt euch mal seine Bio2 bilder an xD


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (9. Juli 2010)

*Need for Speed SHIFT*
*1280x1024 | 16xAF | max Details | DX9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## CptSam (9. Juli 2010)

*ARMA 2 OA​*
_max. Details & 3D Auflösung 200%_​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shooter (10. Juli 2010)

*Singularity 

*1920 x 1080 | max Details 
Fazit: 

Schönes Spiel, aber auch teilweise komische Low Texturen ​


----------



## GxGamer (10. Juli 2010)

Hab mal was neues ausprobiert und finds richtig geil irgendwie...
Und das für Gratis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juli 2010)

*Bioshock 2: Sea of Dreams*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

Metro 2033@Radeon HD 5870
Alles auf max inklusive DX11 (DOF und Tesselation) + AAA/16:1AF


----------



## kress (11. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder der Klassiker: Crysis.
Realistic Mod, 8xaa und Downsampling auf 2560x2048
Auf 6120x4096 gehts leider nicht mehr ->absturz.
Lustiges Bild dabei: -> Koreaner beim Haus schrubben.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juli 2010)

*Blur*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## boerigard (11. Juli 2010)

*Velvet Assassin*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (11. Juli 2010)

*Need for Speed SHIFT*
*1280x1024 | 2x AA | 16x AF | DX9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (11. Juli 2010)

*Metro 2033*
*1280x1024 | max Details | DX10*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juli 2010)

*Blur*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## kress (11. Juli 2010)

Ut 3 1280x1024 max. Details diverse Maps.


----------



## CptSam (12. Juli 2010)

*ARMA 2 OA​*_max. Details & 200% 3D-Auflösung _​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juli 2010)

*Bioshock 2: Sea of Dreams*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GxGamer (13. Juli 2010)

*Lost: Via Domus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## kress (13. Juli 2010)

Mal Split Second auf very high in 1280x1024 beim Absturz des Flugzeugs beim Flughafenterminal.
Leider geht das Hud nicht ausblenden aufgrund verschlüsselter Config-Datei.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Juli 2010)

*Crysis* mit Heli... alles auf max was geht, DX9, 8800GTS(640) 

(Originalgröße beibehalten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Juli 2010)

*Assasins Creed II*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## X-2ELL (13. Juli 2010)

*für die, die es mögen

neues aus der Rockstar-City*
​


----------



## potzblitz (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1920x1200 / 8xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juli 2010)

*Counter-Strike: Source*​ 
*Maps: surf_forbidden_ways_reloaded / surf_20_12_06*​ 

*1920x1200 / High / 8xMSAA / 16x AF*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juli 2010)

Baahhhh da fehlt ja das AA


----------



## potzblitz (13. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Baahhhh da fehlt ja das AA



Ist an, jedoch sollte ich es besser im Treiber einstellen da es im FSX nicht so richtig rüber kommt...Dx10 ist aus, da nicht alle Addons und Maschinen korrekt funktionieren/dargestellt werden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Juli 2010)

Assassins Creed II *1920x1080 High 4xAA*


----------



## snaapsnaap (14. Juli 2010)

*DiRT2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (14. Juli 2010)

*FSK 16* 4xAA 1920x1080 ( aber nur 900er auschnitte ) High




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (15. Juli 2010)

Blacklight:Tango Down

Settings: Max @ 1920 x 1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rang und Abzeichen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Granaten Effekte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das eigentliche Spiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CptSam (16. Juli 2010)

noch mehr "BÖSE" Autos​
*NFS:Shift​*Details: alles auf max​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Juli 2010)

Ghostbusters: The Videogame




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## boerigard (16. Juli 2010)

*Section 8*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juli 2010)

*Blur*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## LOGIC (16. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*(GMOD 10)*

1920x1200 / Max. Details / 8x MSAA / 16x AF

Der Bau eines Schiffes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (17. Juli 2010)

Source SDK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juli 2010)

*Bioshock 2: Sea of Dreams*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## NCphalon (17. Juli 2010)

*Simcity 1.0​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Steuerung is allerdings wahnsinnig hakelig, ich werds ma mit Tastatur probiern.


----------



## CptSam (17. Juli 2010)

@NCphalon läfut das game auf meinem rechner??


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Juli 2010)

​Die *Section 8* Screenshot's sehen gewaltig aus​ 


*BORDERLANDS* *@ DX10/HQ
1600x1200*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (18. Juli 2010)

CptSam schrieb:


> @NCphalon läfut das game auf meinem rechner??



Ich denke du meintest meinen?

Ja, aber im XP Mode mit deaktivierten Integrationsfeatures und der Cursor vom Spiel beschleunigt anders als der normale und beide sind gleichzeitig zu sehen, also Spaß machts damit zumindest net


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juli 2010)

*Bioshock 2: Sea of Dreams*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## boss3D (18. Juli 2010)

*Gorgeous sunset at the port of Wyzima*

1280 x 800
max. Settings
4x AA / 16x AF
9600M GT, C2D 7450 @ 2.13 GHz, 4 GB RAM
MfG, boss3D​


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Juli 2010)

*Test Drive Unlimited*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA , 16x AF, max. Details, versch. Mods




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## burns (18. Juli 2010)

NFS Shift -

mit dem Grafikmod vom 2. Bild hab ich mir iwi die Installation zerschossen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (18. Juli 2010)

*Dragon Age*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## boerigard (19. Juli 2010)

*FPS Terminator*

Fps Terminator Alpha v1.0 Demo Released news - Mod DB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juli 2010)

*Test Drive Unlimited*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA , 16x AF, max. Details, versch. Mods




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Flotter Geist (19. Juli 2010)

@boerigard

Wie ist denn die performance und wie ist das Gameplay?
Hab mir Videos zu der Mod angeguckt ,sieht ja richtig lecker aus.


----------



## boerigard (19. Juli 2010)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die performance und wie ist das Gameplay?
> Hab mir Videos zu der Mod angeguckt ,sieht ja richtig lecker aus.


Performance: Braucht mehr Power als zb. UT 3 (trotz gleicher Engine), ist einfach mehr los. Könnte bei deinem System eng werden.
Gameplay: Hart, man stirbt etwa 50-mal in den ersten zwei Minuten . 
Der Level ist aber sehr kurz (Spielzeit 5-10 Minuten). Ist mehr ein Teaser.


----------



## Opheliac (20. Juli 2010)

*Nexus BSG & Stargate*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (20. Juli 2010)

*Alien Swarm*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

ALIEN SWARM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ boerigard

Ah  schöne bilder mit der Console ^^​


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Juli 2010)

*Borderlands*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## burns (21. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> @ boerigard
> 
> Ah  schöne bilder mit der Console ^^​




+1 ! Aber zum zocken kommt man dabei wohl nicht mehr wies aussieht 



Nun, gesammelte Werke der letzten paar Tage:


Plasma Pong




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nehrim




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ruse (Free Weekend)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Alien Swarm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Opheliac (21. Juli 2010)

*Warhammer - Mark Of Chaos - Battle March​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Juli 2010)

*BORDERLANDS*
*@ 1600x1200 | HQ / DX10*​


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juli 2010)

*Crysis*
1680x1050, 4x AA, 8x AF, max Details, DX10, Mstermod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






​


----------



## Opheliac (23. Juli 2010)

*Wings of Prey​*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juli 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Juli 2010)

*CRYSIS* 
*1600x1200 | DX10 64Bit|8xAA+8xTSSAA @ HQ @ GTX480*​


----------



## kress (23. Juli 2010)

@der Moloch: Wenn du in Crysis ungestört sein willst, musst du mal ai_ignoreplayer=1 in die diff_xxx.cfg eintragen.^^
(xxx ist die schwierigkeit, also easy)
Ist im Crysis-> Game->Config ordner.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Juli 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, hab schon die Optik per Config verändert, aber diesen kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## burns (24. Juli 2010)

ArmA 2 OA 
..frisch aus´m MP.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Opheliac (24. Juli 2010)

*Silent Hunter 5​*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Juli 2010)

*GTA IV*
1680x1050, 2x AA, 8x AF, ENB Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Ezio (24. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2010)

*Singularity:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Juli 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Rizzard (25. Juli 2010)

*Metro 2033*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Repschlaeger (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juli 2010)

*Borderland*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## kress (25. Juli 2010)

@Boardi05: Irgendwie glaub ich der Überschrift Blur nicht. 

Crysis: 2560x1500 mster config 8xAA


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Juli 2010)

_*Alien Swarm*_
_(1680x1050 | 4xMSAA/16xAF | MAX Detail)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Juli 2010)

*Crysis*
1680x1050, 4x AA, 8x AF, max Details, DX10, Mstermod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## kero81 (26. Juli 2010)

*Oldshool​*

F-Zero




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ridge Racer
(Hang in there, it´s the final Lap!!!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (26. Juli 2010)

*Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days* Demo
Settings: All Max 4xAA 16xAF @ 1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juli 2010)

*Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days
(Demo)​*
_(1680x1050| 2xMSAA/16xAF | Max Detail) _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (27. Juli 2010)

*Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days*
Multiplayer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Juli 2010)

*Die Krise *​


----------



## Opheliac (27. Juli 2010)

*Coh - Battle of the Bulge​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Juli 2010)

BORDERLANDS​ 

*1600X1200 @ Pi Pa Po *​


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Juli 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Juli 2010)

Wollen die Karren sich paaren ?


----------



## joraku (27. Juli 2010)

​ 
*Settings:* unterschiedlich (meist hoch, 2xAA)​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Juli 2010)

*@joraku* : tolle Screenshot's, ich mach dann mal weiter.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Juli 2010)

Weiter geht's.


----------



## Opheliac (28. Juli 2010)

*Star Trek Armada II Fleet Operations​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Juli 2010)

_*Section 8*_
_(1680x1050 | 0xMSAA/16xAF | Detail Max | PhysX off)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (28. Juli 2010)

*
Settings:* max, Filmkörnung aus @1680x1050

Edit:
@Moloch: wow! Da können meine Crysis Bilder nicht mithalten.  Sehr schön. Ist das mit Mod?

@Opheliac: Das ist Fanaddon, oder? An diese Schiffe kann ich mich gar nicht mehr errinnern.

@CrimsoN: Ist das Spiel gut? Bzw. wie ist der Singleplayer von der Story und Gameplay?

Ich weiß, viele Fragen, aber man soll hier ja nicht soviel OT schreiben, deshalb der Text-Anhang an meine Bilder. ​


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Juli 2010)

*Crysis*
1680x1050, 4x AA, 8x AF, max Details, DX10, Mstermod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Juli 2010)

*@ joraku* : ja, das ist die Config welche ich dir verlinkt hatte, btw : tolle Mass Effect Screens, sehen teilweise aus wie aus einem Film. 

*@ Boardi05* : falls es dich interessiert : cl_hud 0 zum Ausblenden des HUD, cl_hud 1 zum wieder einblenden.

Mit der Taste "4" kannst du auch ohne HUD deine Nanosuit-Modi auswählen, 2x für Speed, 3x für Stärke und 4x für die Unsichtbarkeit. 1x um wieder in den Panzermodus zu wechseln.


----------



## Opheliac (28. Juli 2010)

*Mass Effect 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











​


----------



## Ossus (29. Juli 2010)

@Opheliac: Schöner Anzug
Ab wann ist der verfügbar?
Bin grad erst bei der Mission in den Slums wo die Seuche ist. Dauert es von da an noch lang?


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juli 2010)

*CRYSIS*

*1600X1200 @ HQ Config|DX10 64*

*1/3*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juli 2010)

*CRYSIS
1600X1200 @ HQ Config|DX10 64

2/3*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juli 2010)

*CRYSIS

1600X1200 @ HQ Config|DX10 64

3/3​*


----------



## Ossus (29. Juli 2010)

*Mass Effect 2
*1650x1050 - Alles auf hoch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie bekomm ich nicht so schöne Bilder hin wie die anderen
​


----------



## T'PAU (29. Juli 2010)

*FarCry 2*
8800GTS(640MB), "ziemlich hohe" Details ​


----------



## Klutten (29. Juli 2010)

@ der Moloch

Man bekommt hier keinen Preis für die meisten Bilder. Von daher wäre es nett, wenn du mehr nach der Devise "mehr Klasse, statt Masse" posten und somit auf tolle Motive Wert legen würdest .


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juli 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## joraku (29. Juli 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Natürlich ist man stolz auf seine Werke, aber bei so einem:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...kussionen-crysis64-2010-07-28-23-45-40-15.jpg
> 
> stellt sich mir auch die Frage, was das eigentlich soll.



Ich mache auch viele Screenshots zu Games - aber meine werden nicht so gut wie die von moloch, da ich nicht die potenteste Hardware habe. Das macht mir aber auch nichts. (Desweiteren lade ich nicht oft welche hoch da mir das doch ziemlich lange mit DSL Light dauert und ich die Bilder nicht mal so über Nacht hochladen lassen kann wie Videos bei utube)

Wer  schon viel Crysis gespielt - und auch ein wenig an Crysis herumgespielt (Einstellungstechnisch natürlich ) erkennt auf dem Bild natürlich, dass das keine Standardgrafik und Standardsituation ist, welche man schnell mal so abfotografiert. Alleine die Schatten und Helligkeitsverläufe bei der Waffe und den Händen von Nomad (oder Psycho) sind einen Blick wert.)

Soll keine Kritik sein an deinem Kommentar sein, aber ich muss Moloch doch ein wenig in Schutz nehmen den er ist hier wirklich aktiv und liefert doch Sehenswerte Screens ab. Aber bei der Menge ist es ganz klar, dass welche dabei sind die weniger schön sind. 
Und "Der Moloch" bindet die Bilder auch nicht als Vollbild ein, was die Ladezeiten sehr in Grenzen hält und wenn einem die Bilder nicht interessieren scrollt man einfach weiter. 
So, nun zurück zu den Screenshots.

Alibi: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein erstes und bis jetzt einziges Bild aus der Mass Effect 2 Demo.
Ach, das Spiel ist gut - wenn ich den ersten Teil durchhabe wird der zweite Teil gekauft.  (Bin grade auch dabei die Bücher zu lesen)


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich freue mich sehr, dass man mich ein wenig in Schutz nimmt.  

Es hat einer bestimmten Person eventuell nicht gepasst, dass ich hier in 3 Post's in Folge 15 Screens hochgeladen habe, ohne 
ein Wort darüber zu verlieren.

Ich bin mir aber keiner Schuld bewusst. 

Ich werde mich bemühen, in Zukunft nur Screenshot's von diesem Kaliber hier zu posten.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Juli 2010)

_*Section 8*_
_(1680x1050 | 0xMSAA/16xAF | Detail Max | PhysX off)_​ 
*Fazit zu Section 8:
*

 Eins der Langweiligst spiele die ich JE gespielt habe. Man ist in ca 5 bis 8 stunden durch ! Hat eine spiel was nicht nur hässlich sonder auch spielerisch nix her gibt ! Eine KI wo man I rusch weg lassen kann !! Die eigen Leute sind so hilft reich wie eine Bein Bruch am ersten Ferien Tag !
Die Geger sind an sich alle nur auf einen gefixt oder reagieren gar nicht auf einen . Und da kann auch mit der Panzerfaust drauf halten das Jugt die dann immer noch nicht ! Der Sound geht einen nach kurzer zeit auch auf dem Sack. Eins muss ich aber lassen die Ladezeiten sind extrem Kurz !!

Zum Schluss kann ich nur noch sagen Kauft oder lade euch das Spiel nicht habe keine Freunde dran !!​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Ach wenn ich Klutten nicht so leiden kann muss ich ihm recht geben du machst einfach wahlos Bilder und dann läds du die hoch ! Das kann echt jeder das gehört nix dazu aber Bilder zu machen die echt was bringen und wo man die WoooW Effekt bekomme hast du nicht !!!​


----------



## CptSam (30. Juli 2010)

Na dann bring ich auch mal ein paar *Crysis* Screens 
Details: immer über Max und verschiedene .cfg´s & .tod´s 

​


----------



## CptSam (30. Juli 2010)

und weiter geht´s​


----------



## CptSam (30. Juli 2010)

ein letztes mal noch​


----------



## kress (30. Juli 2010)

Hier mal 2 Bilder aus der Sandbox 2 (Crysis), hab mal damit angefangen.
Das Interessante in der Zeitung: "The People of Coburg in Germany ...."
Öhm, was hat Coburg in einer Zeitung dort unten verloren?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2010)

*Crysis*
1680x1050, 4x AA, 8x AF, max Details, DX10, Mstermod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Opheliac (31. Juli 2010)

*Mass Effect 2​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2010)

*Blur*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Opheliac (31. Juli 2010)

*COH Blitzkrieg v.2.5*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## LOGIC (1. August 2010)

Grand Theft Auto IV - EFLC

Mit ENB Series Grafik Mod

1920x1200 @ Downsampling / All @ Max
[Hab leider das HUD vergessen ]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2010)

*Crysis*
1680x1050, 4x AA, 8x AF, max Details, DX10, Mstermod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## LOGIC (1. August 2010)

Grand Theft Auto IV - EFLC

ENB Series Grafik Mod

1920x1200 @ max Settings

Qualitätsverlust durch runter rechnen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (1. August 2010)

*Order Of War*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (2. August 2010)

*The Scourge Project: Episodes 1 and 2*
*Demo*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. August 2010)

*DiRT2*
DX11, 1680x1050, 8xMSAA, Max Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CptSam (2. August 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Grand Theft Auto IV - EFLC
> 
> ENB Series Grafik Mod
> 
> ...



Speicher oder mach die Bilder als .png ist glaub ich besser als .jpg


----------



## joraku (2. August 2010)

*Crysis* (v. 1.2) 
"Hoch" (-> Ultra Mod), 1280x720 mit 2xAA 
Es ist noch ein wenig mehr drinnen. Mit Mod sieht das Spiel auf Hoch besser aus, (bisher leider nur Nachtszenen ) und läuft flüssiger. 
(23 - 32 FPS, Durchschnitt: 26 FPS mit GTS 250)

Ich sollte das nächste mal im .png-Format die Screenshots anfertigen. Die Qualität hat doch stark gelitten ​


----------



## LOGIC (2. August 2010)

CptSam schrieb:


> Speicher oder mach die Bilder als .png ist glaub ich besser als .jpg




Dachte hier ist nur .jpeg erlaubt


----------



## nyso (2. August 2010)

Ne, png auch^^


----------



## Grey (2. August 2010)

Stalker Call of Pripyat

Originale: http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=8182805&postcount=1159




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. August 2010)

*METRO 2033*​ 
*1600x1200 | W7 64 @ DX11 | 16:1 AF | 4 x AA + 4 x TSSAA | V-sync | HQ @ GTX480*​ 
Seit Gestern installiert, konnte ich das Game heut zum ersten Mal anspielen. Schon in den ersten Minuten geht's ganz schön heftig zur Sache, dies scheint ein wahrer Knaller zu werden.​ 
Die CPU läuft momentan @ 3,6 GHz, ich muss noch weiter testen und kucken ob 4GHz noch was reissen können, ich denke zwar, nicht mehr viel.​ 
Mal schauen, was der Fraps Benchmark zu den min-max-avg Frames zu melden hat. ​ 
Die ersten Viecher sind extrem schnell, gar nicht so leicht, die im Bild einzufangen. ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. August 2010)

*GTA IV*
1680x1050, 2x AA, 8x AF, ENB Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CptSam (3. August 2010)

Crysis
Details: kA habe mit verschiedenen  configs und tods rumgespielt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. August 2010)

*Crysis Warhead*
_(1680x1050 | 0xAA/16xAF | Stettings: Gamer | Keine Mods)_
Selbst auf Gamer schaut das spiel echt Hammer aus! Story ist war 0815 das ganze drum herrum ist echt gut ! Weiß nicht ob Metro2033 oder Warhead für das Grafiksch auswendig Spiel halten soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (3. August 2010)

*Dow II Last Stand​*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## .::ASDF::. (3. August 2010)

Dirt 2
1680x1050; 8xCSAA; Max Settings​


----------



## Boardi05 (4. August 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezio (4. August 2010)

*GTA IV ENB Series 3840x2160, Max. Details, 100% Sichtweite + Custom Cars​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Opheliac (4. August 2010)

*Mass Effect 2 - Firepower-Pack DLC*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1600x1200 | HQ @ DX11 | V-Sync ON |16:1 AF | AA x 8 + 8 x TSSAA | Negative LOD Bias : CLAMP| Triple Buffer : ON | Texture-filtering Optimizations : OFF *​ 

Die Action ist bisher einfach Klasse, es wird keine Sekunde langweilig. Destweiteren kann die 4A-Engine mich bisher absolut überzeugen, Next-Level Gaming also. ​ 
Schön anzusehen sind auch die liebevoll gestalteten Räumlichkeiten, es wurde auf sehr viele Details geachtet, und auch die Stimmung kommt grandios rüber. ​ 
*@ all the Haters* : do not watch the Screenies.  ​


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. August 2010)

Noch ein paar Impressionen...Geisterbahnfahrt im Untergrund. ​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (5. August 2010)

*FarCry 2*​128ox1o24 | max Detail | DX1o​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. August 2010)

*NecroVision​*​​


*1600x1200 @ DX10 | HQ | V-sync​​*​


Das Game ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, Anfangs etwas hektisch, die Action überzeugt aber bis jetzt, auch die Optik, für rund 12Euro, why not ?​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. August 2010)

*Emergency 4 Deluxe*
128ox1o24 | max Detail | 4x AA | 16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (6. August 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1600x1200|HQ/DX11*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (7. August 2010)

*Emergency 4 Deluxe​*128ox1o24 | max Detail |  16x AF | 32Q Multisampling ( nHancer)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (7. August 2010)

*GTR Evolution​*128ox1o24 | max Detail | 4x AA | 16AF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (7. August 2010)

A2OA MP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (7. August 2010)

*GTR Evolution*
128ox1o24 | max Detail | 4x AA | 16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (8. August 2010)

^^ War es nicht so, daß hier nur noch schöne Bilder geposted werden sollen? 



A2OA MP - die x´te




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

_PS: Natürlich ein Unding von PCGH den Usern diese Entscheidung der Allgemeinheit aufzuerlegen! Für mich z.B. sind fast alle A2 Bilder schön, während für andere wahrscheinlich alle Cryisis Bilder schön sind ... die Regelung harkt ganz doll!_


----------



## kero81 (8. August 2010)

Burns??? Wer sagt denn das hier nurnoch "schöne" Bilder gepostet werden dürfen?! Das liegt doch wohl im Auge des Betrachters, bzw. des Erstellers der Screenshots. 

Anhang: Darkness Within 2, max. Settings, 1680x1050


----------



## burns (8. August 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Burns??? Wer sagt denn das hier nurnoch "schöne" Bilder gepostet werden dürfen?! Das liegt doch wohl im Auge des Betrachters, bzw. des Erstellers der Screenshots.





Klutten schrieb:


> @ der Moloch
> 
> Man bekommt hier keinen Preis für die meisten Bilder. Von daher wäre es  nett, wenn du mehr nach der Devise "mehr Klasse, statt Masse" posten und  somit auf tolle Motive Wert legen würdest.



Den Rüffel habe ich dann wohl stärker wahrgenommen als wie er gemeint gewesen war! 
.. man beachte jedoch mein _PS:_ im letzten Post unter dem Bild, welches die allgemeine Verwirrtheit einer solchen Anordnung unterstreichen sollte.

Wobei jedoch klar gesagt sei, daß mir 4 Perspektiven einer offenbar grundlos ins Kiesbett gafahrenen Corvette genauso am A vorbeigehen wie der zehnmillionste Crysis oder Metro Kampagnen Screenshot 


Und um den neuen Forenregeln zu entsprechen, habsch noch schnell ein paar bisher hier ungezeigte Mirros Edge Bilder rausgekramt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (8. August 2010)

*Bioshock 2: Sea of Dreams*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## kero81 (8. August 2010)

@Buuuuurns
Ich versteh das ja schon das manche Leute die Spiele die hier schon viermillionenfünfhundertachtundsiebzig mal gezeigt wurden nicht mehr sehen können. Mir gings damals mit Bad Company 2 so. Aber ich finde, wenn solche Bilder einmal auf 10 Seiten kommen, nicht sooo schlimm. 

P.s. Klar sind die Bilder von der Kiesbett Corvett Grundlos, aber hässlich in dem Sinne sind sie ja nun nicht.


Die ersten zwei Bilder im Anhang sind Portal (max. Settings, 1680x1050, die letzten beiden GTA4 (max. Settings, 1680x1050, keine Mods)


----------



## Boardi05 (8. August 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## X-2ELL (8. August 2010)

Ich weis, dass es den ein oder anderen nervt, nur eben mich nicht 

*GTA 4 (ein paar carmods)

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (8. August 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## boerigard (8. August 2010)

*Airborn*
Unreal Tournament 3 Mod - Demo 0.1b




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (8. August 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. August 2010)

burns schrieb:


> ^^ War es nicht so, daß hier nur noch schöne Bilder geposted werden sollen?


 
Na dann legt Euch mal in's Zeug...

Zitat :

_PS: Natürlich ein Unding von PCGH den Usern diese Entscheidung der Allgemeinheit aufzuerlegen! Die Regelung harkt ganz doll!_ 

Eben, beeindrucken lass ich mich davon aber sowieso nicht...

Deshalb : ich binde meine Bilder nur noch als Thumbnails ein (so wie vom Threadersteller gewünscht), wer sie sich nicht anschauen möchte der muss sie ja auch nicht sehen.

Hier noch in paar meiner Klassiker, neue Screens (in Massen  ) folgen demnächst.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (8. August 2010)

*F.E.A.R 2 - Project Origin​*128ox1o24 | max Detail | 4x AA | 16x AF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. August 2010)

_*Metro 2033*_
_(1680x1050 | 0xMSAA/16xAF | Dx10 | Stettings: Hoch)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (8. August 2010)

*DIRT 2*
128ox1o24 | max Detail | 16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. August 2010)

_*Metro 2033*_
_(1680x1050 | 0xMSAA/16xAF | Dx10 | Settings: Hoch)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Stettings:*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (9. August 2010)

*Mirrors Edge *
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## X-2ELL (9. August 2010)

*weiteres aus GTA 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. August 2010)

*NecroVision*​ 

*1600x1200 @ DX10|HQ @ 32xAA + 4X MSAA|16:1 AF|Vsync|LOD CLAMP*​ 

Das Gameplay ist weiterhin extrem hektisch, die Gegner kommen plötzlich von allen Seiten, man weiss aber nie so genau wo sie herkommen.  ​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. August 2010)

_*Metro 2033*_
_(1680x1050| 0xMSAA/16xAF | Dx10 | Stettings: Hoch)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (9. August 2010)

Versteh nur ich den Sinn nicht, dass viele hier zwar 'ne schöne, große Bild-Auflösung angeben,
die Bilder dann aber (ohne Original-Anhang) in Bord-Größe darstellen? 

*GTR Evolution*
1280*1024 / max. Details / Nordschleife ​


----------



## Opheliac (9. August 2010)

*C&C 3 TW Tiberium Essence*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. August 2010)

*Metro* *2033*​ 
1600x1200* |HQ *|*DX11 + Tesselation|V-sync*​ 

Einige Treibereinstellungen wurden noch optimiert, und ich hab's mal gewagt, 16 x AA + 4 x TSSAA zu wählen.

Dabei läuft das Game immer noch oberhalb von 30 Fps.  ​


----------



## alm0st (9. August 2010)

*DiRT 2 @ 1680x1050 + enhanced effects mod* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (9. August 2010)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Versteh nur ich den Sinn nicht, dass viele hier zwar 'ne schöne, große Bild-Auflösung angeben,
> die Bilder dann aber (ohne Original-Anhang) in Bord-Größe darstellen?



Wenn man mit den richtigen Programmen die Bilder verkleinert wirken sie schärfer, bzw. als ob mehr AA verwendet wurde.


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. August 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Wenn man mit den richtigen Programmen die Bilder verkleinert wirken sie schärfer, bzw. als ob mehr AA verwendet wurde.


Welche Programme?

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## burns (10. August 2010)

MS Powertoys Image Resize z.B. 


edit:



joraku schrieb:


> Nur kenne ich leider kein Programm wo die Bilder nach dem verkleinern  noch genausogut aussehen und wo man es einfach mit einmal einstellen auf  unendlich viele Bilder anwenden kann.



MS Powertoys Image Resize z.B.


----------



## joraku (10. August 2010)

Ist mir z.B. bei Paint aufgefallen. Die Kanten sehen danach sauberer aus.
Allerdings darf man auch nicht zu geizig mit dem Speicherplatz sein. Vor allem wenn man mit Irfan View die Bilder verkleinert und als JPG abspeichert verlieren sie stark an Qualität und wirken verpixelt.
Nur kenne ich leider kein Programm wo die Bilder nach dem verkleinern noch genausogut aussehen und wo man es einfach mit einmal einstellen auf unendlich viele Bilder anwenden kann. Bei Paint artet es in Arbeit aus 60 Bilder zu verkleinern und neu abzuspeichern.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2010)

Ich verwende dazu immer Adobe Photoshop CS5 (64 Bit) geht eins ah...damit !
Schau dir meine Bilder werde alle mit 100% Quali gespeichert und finde die sehen einfach super aus. Kann man auch schon sehen wenn ich andre anschaue die kommen nicht an Photoshop CS5 ran ist echt eine feine sache !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2010)

_*Metro 2033*_
_(1680x1050 |0xMSAA/16xAF | Dx10 | Settings: Hoch)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. August 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ich verwende dazu immer Adobe Photoshop CS5 (64 Bit) geht eins ah...damit !
> Schau dir meine Bilder werde alle mit 100% Quali gespeichert und finde die sehen einfach super aus. Kann man auch schon sehen wenn ich andre anschaue die kommen nicht an Photoshop CS5 ran ist echt eine feine sache !


Wie soll ich das mit PS verkleinern?
Hab ich schon versucht, vllt. bin ich aber zuviel n00b...

@burns
Hab Windoof 7 geht leider nicht 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## alm0st (10. August 2010)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das mit PS verkleinern?
> Hab ich schon versucht, vllt. bin ich aber zuviel n00b...


 
Bild -> Bildgröße  Ist doch nicht so schwer... 
Ich verkleinere die Bilder aber nicht wegen der besseren Optik, sondern auch wegen der Dateigröße. Mit Originalauflösung und nicht als "für Web und Geräte" gespeichert haben die Screens jeweils über 1 - 1.5 MB.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. August 2010)

*GTA IV*
1680x1050, 2x AA, 8x AF, ENB Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## McZonk (10. August 2010)

*Crysis*
(1.400 x 1.050, Max. Details, RealLifesis, DX9, 4xSSAA, 16xAF)*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Mafia2
*(1.920 x 1.080, Max. Details, AA, 16xAF)*
**
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*Mafia 2*
_(1680x1050 | OnxAA/16xAF | Settings: Max | PhysX: Off)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. August 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CptSam (10. August 2010)

Ich mach die Bilder immer mit XNview(kostenlos) da gibts dann auch Stapelverarbeitung usw. ist ein feines Programm 
und wegen der Quali die screenshots einfach als .png speichern und nicht als .jpg


----------



## Boardi05 (10. August 2010)

*Mirrors Edge *
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*Metro 2033*
_(1680x1050 | 0xMASS/16xAF | Dx10 | Stettings: Hoch)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (10. August 2010)

*Star Wars EAW FOC - Legacy*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (10. August 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*1600 x 1200 | DX11 *@ *HQ*​








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Jungs sind im Dunkeln etwas blind, das kommt davon, wenn man immer im Untergrund rumhängt, ist schlecht für die Augen. ​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2010)

*Demigod *
_(1680x1050 | 8xMSAA/16xAF | Settings: Max)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. August 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## alm0st (10. August 2010)

*DiRT 2, 1680x1050, maxed Details + enhanced effects Mod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. August 2010)

*Racedriver GRID*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## alm0st (11. August 2010)

*DiRT 2 - 1680x1050 maxed Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. August 2010)

*Resident Evil 5*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details, DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Opheliac (11. August 2010)

*COD4: Galactic Warfare 0.8b*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1600 x 1200 |HQ @ DX11 *​ 

MFG​


----------



## Opheliac (11. August 2010)

*Stargate EAW​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. August 2010)

*GTA IV*
1680x1050, 2x AA, 8x AF, ENB Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (13. August 2010)

*Sniper Ghost Warrior*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 16xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Maddin07 (13. August 2010)

Crysis Warhead mit selbst gemachter Performance Config:


----------



## Boardi05 (13. August 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Mr__47 (13. August 2010)

Bad Company 2 1680*1050 2xMSAA 16xAF Rest auf max.
War ein großer Knall


----------



## GxGamer (13. August 2010)

Crysis in 1440x900 
inkl. Mster Config 3.00




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (13. August 2010)

*GTR Evolution*
1280x1024 | max Details | 32xQ,TranspSS8 AA | 16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. August 2010)

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*1600 x 1200* @ *HQ*​ 

MFG​ 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. August 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. August 2010)

*Mass Effect 1*
_(1680x1050 | 4xMSAA/16xAF | Stettings: Max | Filmkröung noch an)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. August 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## thysol (14. August 2010)

Metro 2033 DX10@Very High (AAA + 16:1AF)

Shisha in Metro 2033
Nochmal dass gleiche Bild in DX11.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Metro 2033 DX10@Very High (AAA + 16:1AF)
> 
> Shisha in Metro 2033



LoL ?

Wo stand das denn rum habe es total übersehen ^^


----------



## joraku (15. August 2010)

Einstellungen
Originalauflösung: 1680 x 1050 auf 900xXXX
Texturen: Hoch
Schatten: Mittel
AntiAl.: aus ()
PhysX: aus


----------



## snaapsnaap (15. August 2010)

*GTA IV - 1.0.4.0*
2560x1600 @ 1680x1050 @ 900x563
Texturen Mittel, Reflexionen Hoch, Wasser Sehr Hoch, Schatten Hoch, Render Max, Balken 50/100/100/6

Obwohl am Anfang der Story, weil ich kein Savegame drin hatte, dürften es wohl die besten Screens sein die ich je von GTA IV gemacht hab :coolblue:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Auflösung mit den Settings sogar flüssig spielbar!​


----------



## Shi (15. August 2010)

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare 
1280x1024 @max, durch Treiber: alles auf Max, maximum Qualität, 32xQSAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Läuft ohne Probleme flüssig


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. August 2010)

*GTR Evolution*
1280x1024| max Details | AA: 16x  | AA: 32xQ,TranspSS8 | VSync: Aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## burns (16. August 2010)

A2OA MP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. August 2010)

NFS Shift @ Max Settings, 1920x1080 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf manchen Bildern kann man annehmen das kein AA aktiv ist, dies stimmt aber nicht. Die Kanten kamen durchs verkleinern


----------



## Boardi05 (16. August 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## alm0st (16. August 2010)

*Das waren noch Zeiten...  (CSS @ 1680 x 1050, maxed)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (17. August 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## kero81 (17. August 2010)

@ Freak und Boardi

Klasse Bilder!!!


----------



## Boardi05 (18. August 2010)

*Blur*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## slayerdaniel (18. August 2010)

Hab heute entdeckt, dass man Forza 3 Fotos von der 360 aus ins Netz hochladen kann


----------



## snaapsnaap (19. August 2010)

*Wer dieses Spiel nicht kennt, gehört von hier verbannt! *
1680x1050x32, 32xAA 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War zwar ganz lustig, aber irgendwie kennt man einfach schon alles! ​


----------



## Opheliac (20. August 2010)

*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (20. August 2010)

*Blur*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. August 2010)

*Prey*
_(1680x1050|24xCFAA/16xAF|Settings: Max)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. August 2010)

*Prey *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. August 2010)

*Need for Speed SHIFT*
1280x1024 | max Detail | 2x AA | 4xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (21. August 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (21. August 2010)

*Metro 2033*
1680x1050, 4xAA, 4xAF, DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (21. August 2010)

*Blur*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (23. August 2010)

*Transformers - Kampf um Cybertron
*1280x1024 | max Detail | DX9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (23. August 2010)

*Tropico 3
*1280x1024 | max Detail | 4x AA | 4x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2010)

*Sniper Ghost Warrior*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 16xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frosdedje (23. August 2010)

*SpellForce 2 Shadow Wars* - 1024x768; Max. Details; 8xSSAA; 16xAF; Shader auf max.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2010)

*Blur*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## boerigard (24. August 2010)

*Nightmare House 2*
Half Life 2: Episode 2 Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. August 2010)

*GTA IV*
1680x1050, 2xAA, 8xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
​


----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2010)

*Bioshock 2: Sea of Dreams*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2010)

*Blur*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX9, max Details





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (26. August 2010)

Lyran schrieb:


> Ist das das fertige Spiel?  Die Bodentexturen sind ja auf NFS: Underground 2 Niveau


 

Jop ist das fertige Game


*Mafia II Intro*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. August 2010)

*Mafia II*
vollversion türlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (26. August 2010)

*Star Trek Legacy Trek Battles III*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> und bei dir in Italien haben sie die Deutsche Version in den Läden?
> 
> Ich möchte ja niemanden was unterstellen, aber bei sowas mache ich mir schon Gedanken



Da wir n zweisprachiges Land sind ja, wir bekommen alle Games/Filme/Bücher auch auf deutsch und zwar zur gleichen Zeit wie in DE und AT, Kinofilme kommen sogar 1-2Tage bevor sie in DE ausgestrahlt werden 

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2010)

*Mafia 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2010)

*Mafia 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2010)

*GTA IV*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (27. August 2010)

*Mafia 2 *@ 1440x900 = 900x563 | Apex High , 4xaa
Hud wegradiert , falls möglich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2010)

*Mafia 2*
Sex sells





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2010)

*Mafia 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2010)

*Metro 2033*
1680x1050, 4xAA, 4xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2010)

*Mafia 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2010)

*Metro 2033*
1680x1050, 4xAA, 4xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2010)

*Mafia 2
*(Dirty Jobs)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2010)

*Mafia 2
*(wer hätte es gedacht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2010)

*Blur*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## KingofKingzZ (27. August 2010)

*Mafia 2*
Leider nur die Demo, mein Spiel kommt erst morgen 

Settings: Alles max, APEX High, AA on, 1680x1050 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Crysis*

Settings: Very High, 2x2SSAA (mit PCGH SSAA Tool), 4x AA, 1680x1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Just Cause 2*

Settings: Alles max, Cuda; Bokeh etc. on, 8x AA, 2x2SSAA, 1680x1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (28. August 2010)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für was anderes hier 

Darkness Within 2
Originalauflösung war 1280x960
seid dem Patch sogar mit Unterstützung für 8xAA und 16xAF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. August 2010)

*Blur*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## KingofKingzZ (28. August 2010)

*Split Second: Velocity*

Settings: 1680x1050, Qualität: Sehr Hoch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. August 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Opheliac (28. August 2010)

*BF 2142 First Strike V1.5​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. August 2010)

*Assasins Creed II*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. August 2010)

*Mafia II*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gl123 (30. August 2010)

*Mafia 2*

_- X4 II 955 +HD 5870
- alles auf höchstem
- 1280x1024_

Bilder zu breit.
​


----------



## Boardi05 (30. August 2010)

*Mafia II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## T'PAU (30. August 2010)

gl123 schrieb:


> edit:hä? wieso macht der meine bilder in links ?


Weil du die Bilder hier direkt hochladen musst.
Hättest du mit der Preview-Funktion eigentlich sehen müssen, dass es so nicht klappt. 

Alibildchen: *Half Life 2: Episode 2*
(ich liebe diese Karre... die Beifahrerin natürlich auch )


----------



## alm0st (30. August 2010)

*Mafia 2, 1680x1050, maxed Details
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (31. August 2010)

*Assasins Creed II*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (31. August 2010)

@gl123
Und jetzt noch die Bildergröße beachten bitte (nicht breiter als 900, steht im HowTo). 
Bei grösseren Bildern als "Attach-Galerie" (siehe z.B. die Mafia II Bilder von R.e.A.c.T.), oder einfach nur als Anhang.


Alibildchen: *Crysis* 1280*1024, DX9, very high


----------



## kero81 (1. September 2010)

Mafia II
1680x1050_16xAF_AA Aus_Apex Physx AN (Apex Gloth nur bei Vito An)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also irgendwie sehen die Quellbilder besser aus als die hier im Forum. Woran liegt das bloß?!​


----------



## mixxed_up (1. September 2010)

Metro 2033
AAA, 16:1 AF, Very High @ DX11 Tesselation on, DoF aus
@ HD 5870 1 GB

Sind einige belanglose Screenshots wie ich finde, die interessanten Sachen darf ich wegen des Jugendschutzes ja nicht posten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (2. September 2010)

*Mafia II

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. September 2010)

_*Mafia 2 *_
_(1680x1050 | 0xAA/16xAF | Settings: Max)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. September 2010)

*Mass Effect 1 *
(1680x1050 | 4xMSAA/16xAF | Settings: Max)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (2. September 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## mixxed_up (2. September 2010)

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Hohes grafisches Detail, 16:1 AF, kein AA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (3. September 2010)

*Blur*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## kero81 (3. September 2010)

Das letzte Bild kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. September 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (4. September 2010)

*TROPICO 3
*
1280x1024 | max Detail | 2x AA | 8x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (4. September 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## boerigard (4. September 2010)

*Amnesia: The Dark Descent*
*Demo*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. September 2010)

*GTA IV*
1680x1050, 2xAA, 8xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. September 2010)

*Mafia 2*
(1680x1050 | InGameAA/16xAF | Settings : Max)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. September 2010)

*Mass Effect 1 *
_(1680x1050 | 4xMSAA/16xAF | Settings: Max)_​#




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pikus (5. September 2010)

Breakdance!


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (5. September 2010)

*SHIFT*
1280x960 | max Details | 4x AA | 8x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Lyran (5. September 2010)

Schöner Screen, ist der Dodge ne Mod oder im Standardspiel enthalten? Kann den nicht finden.

MfG


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2010)

Lyran schrieb:


> Schöner Screen, ist der Dodge ne Mod oder im Standardspiel enthalten? Kann den nicht finden.
> 
> MfG


 

Der ist im letzten Patch enthalten


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. September 2010)

Mafia II

find die shader auf dem letzten bild so genial...


----------



## Rizzard (6. September 2010)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Mafia II
> 
> find die shader auf dem letzten bild so genial...



Allerdings fehlt es dem Auto an AA.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2010)

*Mafia II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Lyran (6. September 2010)

*GTA IV*

 3360x2100 via Downsampling, alles auf max​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. September 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (7. September 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## der Türke (7. September 2010)

*Mafia II*​

Ich würde Jedem Empfehlen sich die DLC, Jimmys Rache (Vendetta) zu kaufen, so kann man auch im spiel abspeichern und alle Symbole (Haus, Waffe, Kleidungsgeschäfte etc.) sin auf der Karte sichtbar.


----------



## Opheliac (8. September 2010)

*Mafia 2 Jimmy´s Vendetta*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. September 2010)

*HAWX *
_(1680x1050 | 8xMSAA/16xAF | Dx10.1 | Settings Max)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (8. September 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Singler (8. September 2010)

*Sniper Ghost Warrior
(Eyefinity;5040x1050)​*

Sind recht breite Breitbild-Screenshots, da verzichte ich mal lieber aufs Posten direkt in den Thread ​


----------



## Boardi05 (8. September 2010)

*Mafia II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## ulukay (8. September 2010)

MWLL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. September 2010)

*Metro 2033*
1680x1050, 4xAA, 4xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## der Türke (9. September 2010)

*Dragon Age Witch Hunt *(der neuste dlc)​


----------



## Boardi05 (9. September 2010)

*Mafia II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Boardi05 (10. September 2010)

*GTA IV*
1680x1050, 2xAA, 8xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2010)

*Mafia II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



COD 6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Boardi05 (14. September 2010)

*Assasins Creed II*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Mafia II*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. September 2010)

*Need for Speed SHIFT
*1280x1024 | max Detail | 4x AA | 8x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. September 2010)

*Need for Speed SHIFT*
1280x1024 |  max Detail | 4x AA | 8x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## boerigard (15. September 2010)

*Half-Life: Tactical Espionage Action*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (15. September 2010)

*Mafia II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## nulchking (16. September 2010)

R.U.S.E Gesamt einstellungen mittel
hab noch nichts verändert wollte erstmal schauen wie es läuft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. September 2010)

*Mafia II*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## nulchking (16. September 2010)

und die zweite Fuhre




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (16. September 2010)

*Mafia II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Boardi05 (17. September 2010)

*Mafia II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GTA IV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Boardi05 (18. September 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GxGamer (18. September 2010)

Unglaublich, ich poste was anderes als Mafia 2! 


X Blades
1440x900
16xAF / 6xAA / Alles High / HDR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## NuTSkuL (19. September 2010)

nur mal eins von RUSE


----------



## Opheliac (19. September 2010)

*Dragon Age - Dlc Witch Hunt​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (19. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1920x1200 @ Max. Settings / 8xMSAA / 16x AF*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (20. September 2010)

*GRID*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (20. September 2010)

*Mafia II

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. September 2010)

*Driver Parallel Lines
*1280x1024 | max Detail | AF: 16x | AA: 32xS,TranspSS8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Boardi05 (20. September 2010)

*Resident Evil 5*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details, DX10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (20. September 2010)

*Mafia II*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Opheliac (22. September 2010)

*EAW Babylon 5 - Shadow War*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. September 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## potzblitz (23. September 2010)

_*Arcania - Gothic 4*_
_alles auf höchste Einstellung im Spiel (Crossfire 5850) 1920x1200_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Opheliac (23. September 2010)

*Darksiders*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (23. September 2010)

_*Arcania - Gothic 4*_
_alles auf höchste Einstellung im Spiel (Crossfire 5850) 1920x1200_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche Texturen sehen schon sehr schwammig aus, warten wir auf die ersten Mods, bevor man es sein eigen nennen kann  Eben Gothic 
​


----------



## Boardi05 (24. September 2010)

*GTA IV*
1680x1050, 2xAA, 8xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## snaapsnaap (24. September 2010)

*F1 2010*
1680x1050 8xMSAA DX9 Max. Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jägermeister (25. September 2010)

Gothic 4 1280x1024 maximal Schatten hoch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomad (25. September 2010)

@Jägermeister: Bitte Bilder auf max 900 px. Breite ändern.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. September 2010)

Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 + Soaked/Wild
1920x1080|Höchste Einstellung| 8x SGSSAA|16:1 AF





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## KingofKingzZ (25. September 2010)

*Civilization V *

                                                                 max. Details, 8xAA, DX11, 1680x1050





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (25. September 2010)

*Darksiders*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. September 2010)

*GTA IV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## eightcore (26. September 2010)

*GTA IV
*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (26. September 2010)

*Just Cause 2*
max. Details, Cuda on, Bokeh aus, 8xAA, 1680x1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Sniper Ghost Warrior*
max. Details, 3024x1890 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. September 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. September 2010)

*Arcania*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (27. September 2010)

*Need for Speed SHIFT
*1280x1024 | max Details | 4x AA | 8x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## snaapsnaap (27. September 2010)

*F1 2010*
1680x1050 DX9 8xMSAA Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (28. September 2010)

*Gothic 4 Demo
1920x1080

*alle Setting auf high
durchschnittlich rund um die 30 FPS, fällt nicht darunter, geht aber auch nicht über 40 FPS, doch nicht mehr das neuste System 

habe vorher noch nie Gothic gespielt, macht aber nen witzigen Eindruck!
​


----------



## GxGamer (28. September 2010)

*Racedriver Grid*
*1440x900 / Alle Einstellungen Max / 8XMSAA*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Jarafi (28. September 2010)

Gothic 4 Panoramabild 

Alles auf MAX


----------



## CrashStyle (28. September 2010)

*Gothic 4 - Arcania
**1680x1050
Details High; Vegetationausbledung aus
** 
Etwas mit der Konsole und der Freien Kamera gespielt!
*​


----------



## Boardi05 (28. September 2010)

*L4D2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. September 2010)

Arcania Demo
Alle Details
Europäischer Stil
3024 x 1890 px​


----------



## Boardi05 (28. September 2010)

*Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare2*
1680x1050, 4xS (1x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GxGamer (28. September 2010)

Race Driver Grid​
*1440x900 / Details Maximum / 16XQCSAA (wtf?)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yay, ich hab ne Pyramide gebaut 
​


----------



## potzblitz (29. September 2010)

*Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light*
1920x1200 alles auf höchste Stufe (5850 Crossfire)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (30. September 2010)

*Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2*
1280x1024 | max Details | 8x AA | 16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (30. September 2010)

*Need for Speed SHIFT
*
1280x1024 | max Detail | 4x AA | 16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## potzblitz (30. September 2010)

*Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light*
1920x1200 alles auf höchste Stufe (5850 Crossfire)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (30. September 2010)

*Assasins Creed II*
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 8xAF, DX10, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Olstyle (30. September 2010)

*Monkey Island SE 1/2*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (1. Oktober 2010)

*ArmA 2 + Operation Arrowhead* 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




..im Umkreis von 5km dürfte nun alles sterilisiert sein ​


----------



## GxGamer (1. Oktober 2010)

Star Trek Online
*Alles Maximum (glaub ich, habs vergessen  )

Weltraum:* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Deep Space Nine:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Im eigenen Schiff gibts nun 2 neue Decks zu erkunden.
Maschinenraum:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Quartier des Captains, Schlafzimmer:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Quartier des Captains:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Lounge (auch als Casino bekannt):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krankenstation:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Ansonsten bleibt alles beim alten, Texte sind nicht fertig übersetzt, Missionen sind so öde wie zuvor und alte Bugs sind noch vorhanden. Und es gibt sogar neue spannende Bugs!

Was ich persönlich nicht so schön finde, das die Decks und Räumlichkeiten auf jeder Schiffsklasse identisch aussehen


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Oktober 2010)

*GTA IV

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (2. Oktober 2010)

*Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2
*1280x1024 | max Details | 4x AA | 8x AF*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (2. Oktober 2010)

*Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2 
Part II
*
max Detail | 1280x1024 | 4xAA | 8x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Oktober 2010)

*Mafia II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## schrotflinte56 (2. Oktober 2010)

RESIDENT EVIL 5
DX9 1920x1080 max settings 16AF & C16XQ

hab das mal wieder mit meinem bruder gezoggt

mfg


----------



## Opheliac (3. Oktober 2010)

*Front Mission Evolved*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (3. Oktober 2010)

CRYSIS WARHEAD
DX9 1920x1080 settings auf Enthusiast+Mster config 16AF & C16XQ

so kommt man logger auf über 1100mb grafikspeicher

mfg


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Oktober 2010)

*GTA IV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (4. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Oktober 2010)

Alien Breed 2 Assault
alles max. in 1680x1050

mit 360 pad gespielt


----------



## Mental Gear (4. Oktober 2010)

Voll im F3 Sammelwahn:


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (4. Oktober 2010)

*Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2
*
1280x1024 | 4xAA | 8xAF | max Detail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (4. Oktober 2010)

*Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot 3*

1280x1024 | max Detail | 8xAA | 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Flotter Geist (4. Oktober 2010)

*Dead Rising 2  *





Bild: deadrising22010-10-0427q1m.png - abload.de​


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2010)

@Flotter Geist

Bitte keine Bilderhoster hier im Forum, lade deine Bilder in deinem Album hoch.


----------



## sylvester (5. Oktober 2010)

*Medal of Honor Beta*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | DX11 | 16xQ CSAA | 8x AF | HBAO | Settings: Max | 1920x1200*​


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Oktober 2010)

GTA IV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## burns (5. Oktober 2010)

Minecraft / Fancy GFX Settings / View Distance Far 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## potzblitz (5. Oktober 2010)

_*Medal of Honor Beta*_​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (5. Oktober 2010)

Star Trek Online​
*1440x900 (ursprünglich)*
*Alle Grafikregler auf Max*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Oktober 2010)

COD6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## schrotflinte56 (5. Oktober 2010)

RESIDENT EVIL 5 *teil2*
DX9 1920x1080 max settings 16AF & C16XQ

mfg


----------



## Mental Gear (6. Oktober 2010)

Night Escorting:


----------



## RedBrain (7. Oktober 2010)

*Two Worlds 1.7

Settings:
1280x1024x32bpp
AA: N/A
AAA: Disabled
AF: 16x
Qualitätseinstellung Ultra via Two Worlds Control Panel
Min: 11 Fps Max: 25-50 Fps
Ruckelfaktor: sehr gering bis gering

System siehe Sysprofile*​


----------



## sylvester (7. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | DX11 | 16x AF | HBAO | Settings: Max | 3840x2400 | VSync | 2x Downsampling | Bloom: low | Fov: 70*​


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2010)

*Mafia II

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. Oktober 2010)

*F1 2010 + Mods*
1680x1050 +8xMSAA @ Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## nulchking (7. Oktober 2010)

->Darksider @ 1920x1080<-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (7. Oktober 2010)

Star Trek Online​
*1440x900 
Details auf Max*

Für Originalgrösse, Bilder anklicken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## X-2ELL (7. Oktober 2010)

*Dragon Age Origins 
1920x1080; alles auf MAX*​


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Oktober 2010)

*GTA IV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Mental Gear (9. Oktober 2010)

Radioactive Skies (in Fallout 3):


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Oktober 2010)

*F1 2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*​


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Oktober 2010)

*COD 6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Mr__47 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo allerseits.
Auch mal wieder von mir was
F1 2010, Realistic Sun+ENB Series 2xMSAA
Mafia 2 alles auf maxbs auf AA und PhysX
Viel Spaß


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2010)

*GTA IV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




F1 2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Oktober 2010)

*Prey​*
_(1680x1050 | 4xMSAA/16xAF/ Rest: MAX)​_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (12. Oktober 2010)

*GTA IV*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> _Pery​_
> _(1680x1050 | 4xMSAA/16xAF/ Rest: MAX)
> 
> Bilder​_
> ​


​ Das Spiel nennt sich pREy


----------



## simpsonlisa (13. Oktober 2010)

Gothic 4 
1920x1080 max. details


----------



## Mr.Gee (13. Oktober 2010)

*@ simpsonlisa*

Nette Screenshots! Eine Frage, sieht AA bei dir auch so sch**ße aus?


----------



## Rizzard (13. Oktober 2010)

Das Spiel unterstützt kein AA.


----------



## GxGamer (13. Oktober 2010)

Star Trek Online​
*1440x900
Maximale Details*

Für Vollbild anklicken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Oktober 2010)

*Mafia II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*​


----------



## simpsonlisa (13. Oktober 2010)

Gothic 4 max.details


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Oktober 2010)

*F1 2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## simpsonlisa (13. Oktober 2010)

Gothic 4


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Oktober 2010)

*F1 2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## snaapsnaap (13. Oktober 2010)

*F1 2010*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Oktober 2010)

*Fallout 3
Max Details 16 AF 2 2xAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## simpsonlisa (14. Oktober 2010)

Gothic 4 1930x1080 max.details


----------



## sylvester (14. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | AA: On | Settings: Max | 1920x1200*​


----------



## sylvester (14. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | AA: On | Settings: Max | 1920x1200*​


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2010)

*F1 2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## sylvester (14. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | AA: On | Settings: Max | VSync: On | 1920x1200*​


----------



## sylvester (14. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | AA: On | Settings: Max | VSync: On | 1920x1200*​


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Oktober 2010)

*Mafia II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## sylvester (14. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | AA: On | Settings: Max | VSync: On | 1920x1200*​


----------



## sylvester (14. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | AA: On | Settings: Max | VSync: On | 1920x1200*​


----------



## burns (15. Oktober 2010)

Minecraft  
_(Render mit 2560x2050, resized auf 900x720)_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Oktober 2010)

*GTA IV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Oktober 2010)

Fallout 3 1920x1080 2xAA 16AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## X-2ELL (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*1920x1080; alles auf MAX*
wenn ich da an Tropico 1 denke 

*BILDER ZU BREIT*


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Oktober 2010)

*Mafia II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2010)

*Split Second

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## X-2ELL (16. Oktober 2010)

Gothik 4
1920x1080 alles auf Max​
*BILDER ZU BREIT*


----------



## gemCraft (16. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*DirectX9
AA: MSAA8X
Details etc.: Max.
Auflösung: 1920x1080*

Bilder nacheinander anschauen! 

​


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Oktober 2010)

*Split Second




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## simpsonlisa (17. Oktober 2010)

Gothic 4 max.details 1920x1080


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Oktober 2010)

*DiRT 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## sylvester (17. Oktober 2010)

*Medal of Honor MP*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | AA: 4x MSAA | AF: 16x | HBAO: On | Bloom: low | FOV: 65 | Settings: Max | 1920x1200*​


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Oktober 2010)

*F1 2010
1680x1050, 8xSQAA, 16xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## VNSR (18. Oktober 2010)

*Medal of Honor 2010 - Singleplayer*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Oktober 2010)

*DiRT 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Oktober 2010)

*Medal of Honor - SinglePlayer*
_(1680x1050 | AA/16xAF | Dx9.0 | Rest: Max)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hier ein paar meiner GTA IV Bilder mit Grafikmods! Muss nicht immer ENB sein, so siehts auch gut aus.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Oktober 2010)

*DiRT 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## simpsonlisa (19. Oktober 2010)

Gothic 4 max.details


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Windows 7 | 64bit | DX- | 4xAA | 15x AF | HBAO | Settings: Ultra High | 1680x1050*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## CrashStyle (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Windows 7 | 64bit | DX- | 4xAA | 15x AF | HBAO | Settings: Ultra High | 1680x1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Win7 x64 | 3024x1890 px | 16x AF | Alle Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Win7 x64 | 3024x1890 px | 16x AF | Alle Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## X-2ELL (22. Oktober 2010)

Gothik 4​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Oktober 2010)

*DiRT 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## VNSR (23. Oktober 2010)

*HAWX 2 Benchmark (PC)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Oktober 2010)

*Dirt 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## burns (24. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (25. Oktober 2010)

Sonic Fan REmix trial 1920x1080 max.details


----------



## [LSD]Timewarp82 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hier stand nichts....


----------



## burns (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Oktober 2010)

*DiRT 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Oktober 2010)

*DiRT 2

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2010)

*Fallout New Vegas*
*1920x1080 max. Details*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Oktober 2010)

*DiRT2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*​


----------



## simpsonlisa (28. Oktober 2010)

Star wars The Force Unleashed II
1920x1080 max .details


----------



## simpsonlisa (28. Oktober 2010)

Star Wars The Force Unleashed 2


----------



## snaapsnaap (30. Oktober 2010)

*F1 2010*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Oktober 2010)

*DiRT 2

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Oktober 2010)

The Force Unleashed 2 
1920x1080, Höchste Detailstufe + AA​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (1. November 2010)

*Need for Speed: SHIFT*

1920x1200 / 8x AA / 16x AF / Max. Settings 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. November 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## FrozenBoy (2. November 2010)

Ich kann die ganzen Bilder von Dirt 2 einfach nicht mehr sehen ... Ist nicht langsam mal gut?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. November 2010)

*Fallout New Vegas*
*1920x1080 max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Mfg​


----------



## Boardi05 (3. November 2010)

*F1 2010*
1680x1050, 4xSQAA, 16xAF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## snaapsnaap (3. November 2010)

*F1 2010 1.01*
1680x1050, DX9, 4xMSAA, Skins + Truelight




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sry das ich jetzt auch noch meine F1 Picks posten muss, aber ich hab grad nichts anderes


----------



## Boardi05 (3. November 2010)

*Need for Speed Shift*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 16x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## burns (6. November 2010)

ArmA 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Antreten in Reihe und Ausrichten hat schon 10 Minuten gedauert, eine schwere Geburt 



edit: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## X-2ELL (6. November 2010)

*wieder mal was von GTA4*​


----------



## Nucleus (6. November 2010)

Heute ist meine Version von Two Worlds II angekommen ​*
Two Worlds II*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (7. November 2010)

Arma2 BW Mod 1.7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## X-2ELL (7. November 2010)

weitere...


----------



## Nucleus (8. November 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Screenshots von


*Two Worlds II*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ich habe auch eine kleine Vorschau geschrieben:


*Vorschau: Two Worlds 2*​


----------



## burns (8. November 2010)

Fallout New Vegas 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler



Probleme mit fiesen Deathclaws? 

Zwei Beanbags rein und sie legen sich erstmal ne Weile schlafen, können dann gemütlich (aber feige ) gemeuchelt werden 



​


----------



## sylvester (9. November 2010)

*Black Ops MP*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Windows 7 | 64bit | AA: 8x | AF: 16x | Settings: Max | 1920x1200*​


----------



## Singler (9. November 2010)

*Call of Duty: Black Ops
Eyefinity, 5040x1050*​


----------



## burns (10. November 2010)

Fallout New Vegas 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. November 2010)

Call of Duty Black Ops Singleplayer max.detailsl ohne Hud
1920x1080


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. November 2010)

Black Ops max.details1920x1080


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. November 2010)

Call of Duty Black Ops


----------



## Boardi05 (10. November 2010)

*DiRT 2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## simpsonlisa (11. November 2010)

Call of Duty Black Ops max .details


----------



## simpsonlisa (11. November 2010)

Call of Duty BlackOps


----------



## danysahne333 (11. November 2010)

Two Worlds 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (11. November 2010)

Two Worlds 2 max.detials 1920x1080 interface ausgeblendet


----------



## Boardi05 (11. November 2010)

*DiRT 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## danysahne333 (12. November 2010)

Two Worlds 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (12. November 2010)

Two Worlds 2 max.detaisl 1920x1080


----------



## SiQ (12. November 2010)

Hier mal was vom MP aus Black Ops




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (12. November 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## snaapsnaap (12. November 2010)

*Call of Duty - Black Ops*
1680x1050, 4xAA, 16xAF Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teilweise sehr brutal!​


----------



## Senfgurke (12. November 2010)

hab auch endlich Black Ops


----------



## Shooter (13. November 2010)

*Call of Duty Black Ops *
1920 x 1080 - 4x AA - 16AF MAX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. November 2010)

*Fallout New Vegas*
*1920x1080 Max Details* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Klartext (13. November 2010)

Der gefällt mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Multiplayer

Tripple RC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RC <3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. November 2010)

_*Call of Duty: Black Ops*
[1680x1050 | 2xMSAA/16xAF | Rest: MAX]_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (13. November 2010)

Nachschlag Black Ops
1680x1050
2xMSAA 16xAF


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. November 2010)

_*Call of Duty Black Ops (AT Version)*
[1680x1050 | 2xMSAA/16xAF | Rest: Max]_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. November 2010)

*DiRT 2*
1680x1050, 8xSQ (2x2 SS + 2x MS) AA, 12x AF, DX9, max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Senfgurke (13. November 2010)

Star Wars The Force Unleashed II
Alles auf MAX

Hab mich schon auf ein Grafik Gewitter gefreut, als ich das Opening angeschaut habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dann (man beachte die Haare hier und im vorherigen Bild):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (13. November 2010)

*F1 2010*
1680x1050, 4xSQAA, 16xAF, DX9, max Details





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## danysahne333 (14. November 2010)

Arma 2 BW-Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (18. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
... und durch


----------



## Boardi05 (18. November 2010)

*CoD: Black Ops

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## burns (18. November 2010)

A2OA & I44 Mod​


----------



## vad4r (18. November 2010)

Amiga - Defender of the Crown Endbild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiQ (19. November 2010)

F.E.A.R. 2 alles MAX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (19. November 2010)

Rage *HD Version*

iOS Game



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (20. November 2010)

Arma 2 BW-Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kL| (20. November 2010)

Ich sag nur AUA!


----------



## Boardi05 (20. November 2010)

*DiRT 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. November 2010)

Two Worlds 2


----------



## gemCraft (20. November 2010)

Wundert mich ja doch schon ein wenig das ich es bisher noch nicht hier im Thread gesehen habe. Naja habe ein paar Bilder. Habe bei dem Spaß komplett vergessen mehrere Bilder zu machen. 


*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
gemCraft


----------



## Boardi05 (21. November 2010)

*NFS Hot Puruit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Boardi05 (21. November 2010)

*NFS Hot Pursuit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## danysahne333 (21. November 2010)

Arma 2 BW-Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nulchking (21. November 2010)

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (21. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1920x1200 / AA x4 / AF x16 / all Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. November 2010)

*NFS Hot Pursuit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*​


----------



## gemCraft (21. November 2010)

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit*
Hier 4 Bilder und ein Video von mir hier (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/90871-spiele-video-thread-8.html#post2422068).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ach verdammt sowas gibts ja wirklich! 
Danke ​


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2010)

@Gemcraft
Videos bitte im Spiele Video Thread posten...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/90871-spiele-video-thread.html

Bilder:
- 1x Dragon Age
- 1x Half Life 2
- 2x Resident Evil 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. November 2010)

*COD Black Ops
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*F1 2010*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (22. November 2010)

*DiRT2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. November 2010)

*Fallout New Vegas*
*1920x1080 Max. Details

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1600x1200|HQ|16:1 AF|8xAA + 2xTSSAA|V-Sync ON

Mfg​


----------



## burns (24. November 2010)

Apache Air Assault 
Alles ganz oben (512mboughttobeenoughforanybody ftw) bis auf AA, das nur 4x 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (24. November 2010)

Mehr davon 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Boardi05 (24. November 2010)

*F1 2010

[6IMG]http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=288661&stc=1&d=1290621118[/IMG]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## burns (25. November 2010)

sorry @ Hubschrauberspam 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (25. November 2010)

.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## burns (25. November 2010)

.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






..das wars nun aber erstmal, versprochen ​


----------



## joraku (25. November 2010)

Die Hubhschraubermodelle sehen aber wirklich gut aus! 
Und die Wettereffekte!


----------



## simpsonlisa (26. November 2010)

Need for Speed shift ingamegrafik ganz ohne fotomodus aller GT5


----------



## simpsonlisa (26. November 2010)

Need for speed shift


----------



## Boardi05 (26. November 2010)

*F1 2010*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CeresPK (26. November 2010)

1920x1080 8xSAA (1x2SSAA + 4xMSAA) 16xAF nLOD -0,250

Better Visuals Mod,DLC Mod 1.55, Sharp Mod 6.01, Real GT Mod 1.1, humanized AI Mod, NFS Shift 4 Camera Mod,​


----------



## Seabound (27. November 2010)

*Left 4 Dead 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## snaapsnaap (27. November 2010)

*Call of Duty Black Ops Multiplayer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (28. November 2010)

*CoD Black Ops




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## mrmouse (29. November 2010)

So, dann hau ich mal mein ersten Post in diesem Thread raus und dazu gleich n Pic 

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyran (29. November 2010)

@mrmouse: Ist das GTA4? Die Nachbearbeitung ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, könntest du das nochmal unbearbeitet hochladen?

AliBild:

Racedriver Grid
1680x1050 8xMSAA maximale Details


----------



## mrmouse (29. November 2010)

Hej Lyran,

ja, ist GTA4...nachdem ich es eigentlich vergessen hab, weil es plötzlich nichtmehr richtig lief aufm rechner. Durch Zufall läufts jetzt
Hier der unbearbeitete Screen.

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xrais (1. Dezember 2010)




----------



## RedBrain (2. Dezember 2010)

*Rollcage v1.00
von Psygnosis
**1280x1024x32 @ 24x ED-SSAA; MLAA enabled; 16x AF
FPS: 29 (Framelimiter im Spiel eingebaut)
*

*Harpoon Island - Daytona

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Harpoon Island - SuperBowl

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel läuft ohne Probleme unter Windows 7 x64, es ist egal, ob das Spiel gepatcht ist oder nicht. 
Aber wegen Spiegelung in Neoto kommt es nicht klar und zwingt meine Grafikkarte ins Knie...​


----------



## Mental Gear (2. Dezember 2010)

Lost Planet 2 Cutscenes + F3 bigger ftw:


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Dezember 2010)

*CoD Black Ops




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Dezember 2010)

*CoD Black Ops




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Xrais (5. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal wieder ne Ladung GT5


----------



## mrmouse (9. Dezember 2010)

Sersn,
hier ma wieder 3 von mir, aus meinem Lieblings-Just-for-Fun-n-Mod-Gaudi-Never-End-Game.

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MKay (9. Dezember 2010)

GTA Episodes from Liberty City: The Ballad of Gay Tony + ENB 0.81Sora (Custom Sett.) Automod Roadking (Nicht MP fähig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Dezember 2010)

Metro 2033 @ HQ.

Mfg


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Dezember 2010)

*CoD Black Ops*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## snaapsnaap (13. Dezember 2010)

*GTA IV*
2560x1600 @ 1680x1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2010)

*1378Km*
_1680x1050 8xMSAAx16xHQAF/alles Max_
Es ist schwer da Gute Bilder zu machen dem Ganzen Matsch in dem Spiel !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (15. Dezember 2010)

Na, da schliess ich mich gleich mal mit noch matschigeren Bildern an.  *RTCW ET *online mit *weihnachtlichen Maps* (Weihnachts-Mod) und die zwei ersten Bilder sind von einem *RTCW ET - Star Wars (Mod)* - Abend.

Nach über 9 Jahren online RTCW zocken, macht's mir immer noch Spass. Das Spiel hat "Langzeitmotivation" 

(Max Details, 0x AA, 16x AF)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Gruss Lucky*


----------



## kero81 (15. Dezember 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> *1378Km*
> _1680x1050 8xMSAAx16xHQAF/alles Max_
> Es ist schwer da Gute Bilder zu machen dem Ganzen Matsch in dem Spiel !​


​ 
Du spielst dieses Spiel??? OMG...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (16. Dezember 2010)

@ kero81 : Ja, über manche Menschen kann man sich echt nur wundern  

*Far Cry 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommes (16. Dezember 2010)

LOTRO

Blödes JPEG


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Dezember 2010)

...wieder auf der Platte:
Schönes Spiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Dezember 2010)

*Mass Effect*
_1680x1050 4xMSAA(Per Treiber)/16xHQAF/alles Max_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (18. Dezember 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 
Vietnam

All Max / Dx 11 / AAx2 / AFx16 @ 1920x1200





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MKay (18. Dezember 2010)

@ kero81 & Johnny the Gamer:
Ja es soll Leute geben die Spiele spielen die nicht jeder mag. Die Medien haben ja schon stark darüber diskutiert. Auch über andere Spiele habe ich eine nicht so gute Meinung behalte sie aber für mich und beleidige/verletze andre damit nicht. Bevor ich nochn Punkt wegen Offtopic bekommen, Crysis mit Avatar Map:


----------



## mrmouse (18. Dezember 2010)

Sersn,

so dann haue ich mal nen CrossOver Mix raus 
Das letzte Bild, ist n RätselQuiz für euch  Aus welchem Spiel könnte es sein?  Evtl sogar wo?
Wie findet ihr das bearbeitete Dirt2 Bild? Wie hässlich der Standardscreen war

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rätsel-Quiz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Dezember 2010)

*COD Black Ops




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (18. Dezember 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2
Vietnam

All Max / Dx 11 / AAx4 / AFx16 @ 1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (19. Dezember 2010)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Battlefield Bad Company 2
> Vietnam
> 
> All Max / Dx 11 / AAx4 / AFx16 @ 1920x1200
> ...




Braucht man dafür das Hauptspiel? und wie ist das spiel von der Story seite her auch so hervorragend wie BC 2?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Dezember 2010)

_*Mass Effect
*__1680x1050 4xMSAA(Per Treiber)/16xHQAF/alles Max_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*HQ | 16:1 AF | 2xAA+2xTSSAA | V-Sync*

Mfg​


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Dezember 2010)

*CoD Black Ops




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## burns (22. Dezember 2010)

ArmAaa  2  OAaaa 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (26. Dezember 2010)

*Batman*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2010)

*Metro 2033*

*Treiber HQ-Modus |DX11 High | 16:1 AF | 4x AA + 2x TSSAA | V-Sync on*

Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2010)

*Crysis Wars
Map: Mesa*
1680x1050, 16x AA
verkleinert auf 800x500

**Original**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Bearbeitet**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Diverse*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Gruß
-Kero-​*


----------



## gemCraft (30. Dezember 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> *Crysis Wars
> Map: Mesa*
> 1680x1050, 16x AA
> verkleinert auf 800x500​


 
Wah das letzte schaut ja zu geil aus 
Fehlt mein Name noch 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1920x1080 Alles auf max.
​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2010)

Mass Effect *2*  ...das war ne Schlacht ^^
...ist beim zweiten Mal spielen noch besser !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Januar 2011)

Just Cause 2 Sunset


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Januar 2011)

_*Mass Effect*_
_1680x1050 | 4xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest alles Max_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2011)

Crysis Wars
alles High, 1680x1050, 16x AA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2011)

​*METRO* *2033* 

*DX11 High @ HQ | 16:1 AF |  4X AA  +  4X ​TSSAA |V-Sync*

Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Januar 2011)

*METRO 2033 *

*DX11| HQ | 16:1 AF | 4x AA + 4x TSSAA |V-Sync* 

Noch ein paar Impressionen..

Mfg


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Spiel macht mir echt nen Heidenspass ​


----------



## gemCraft (3. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1920x1080 | alles auf Max. | Physx aus
* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (3. Januar 2011)

*Metro 2033* / *DirectX 11* / *Very High* / *16:1 AF* / *AAA* / *Kein DOF* / *Keine Tesselation*​


----------



## X-2ELL (4. Januar 2011)

*Mal wieder ne Runde GTA IV *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
1680x1050, alles very high, 8x AA
Map: Hory Mountains/Singleplayermap
(Bilder verkleinert auf 600x375)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2011)

*Teil 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (4. Januar 2011)

*GTA IV*
2560x1600@1680x1050 + Scrush ENB Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr__47 (4. Januar 2011)

Alle aus COD:Black Ops... Auch wenn die Grafik nicht so sonderlich ist, die Atmosphäre stimmt aber  
1680*1050 8xAA 16xAF


Edit: Muss mir unbedinngt noch mal den How-To Thread anschauen, wie man vernüntig Bilder postet


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2011)

@MR.47
BILDER VIIIIIIIEL ZU GROß!!!! WUAAAAAAH


----------



## thysol (4. Januar 2011)

*Metro 2033* / *DirectX 11* / *Very High* / *16:1 AF* / *AAA* / *Kein DOF* / *Keine Tesselation

*​


----------



## Rizzard (5. Januar 2011)

*Crysis:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## thysol (5. Januar 2011)

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit* / *DirectX 9* / *High* / *AF* / *Kein AA* / *Kein Blur
*​


----------



## kero81 (6. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Crysis
1680x1050, alles High, 16x AA*
(Bilder verkleinert auf 800x500)​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (6. Januar 2011)

*Teil 2​*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (6. Januar 2011)

*GTA IV *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Januar 2011)

*CoD Black Ops




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Nucleus (7. Januar 2011)

*NBA 2K11*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (7. Januar 2011)

GTA IV 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Januar 2011)

*CoD Black Ops




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Januar 2011)

Gran Turismo 5
Foto-Travel Mode.

Alfa Romeo Giulia TZ2 carrozzata da Zagato 1965
Hintergrund ist eine Gasse in Ahrweiler.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. Januar 2011)

*GESCHAFFT* !!! 
*
Mass Effect2 @ INSANITY*(Schwierigkeitsgrad*Wahnsinn*)!!! 
Da lernt man Mass Effect2 erst richtig kennen !

Schwierigkeitsgrad *Wahnsinn*

*Bild 1* Endgegner !
*Bild 2* Alle lebend durch die Selbstmordmission gebracht !
*Bild 3* Mass Effect 2 in *Wahnsinn* durchgespielt !
*Bild 4* Ende (bzw Restliche Missionen erledigen)

(freu mich auf Mass Effect3)

Grüße,ElfenLied77 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## der Türke (9. Januar 2011)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *GESCHAFFT* !!!
> *
> Mass Effect2 @ INSANITY*(Schwierigkeitsgrad*Wahnsinn*)!!!
> Da lernt man Mass Effect2 erst richtig kennen !
> ...




Du hättest die "MINI" Atombombe nehmen (Für den Endgegner) sollen das teil macht schön rums aber es ist auch einfach das ziel zu verfehlen....


Ich kann dir empfehlen die DLC Broker und denn Overlord zu kaufe macht jede menge spass

MFG
Der Türke


----------



## LOGIC (9. Januar 2011)

Gran Turismo 4 Foto modus 

Auto: Corvett 1966 Stingray


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Mass Effect 2 + alle DLC´s*_
_1680x1050 | 8xS(Combined:1x2 SS +4xMS)+4xSupersampling/16xHQAF_
_(Weiß leider nicht die abkürzen für denn AA-modi(siehe Bild)
_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (10. Januar 2011)

*GTA IV*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Januar 2011)

METRO 2033 

DX11+Tesselation | HQ | V-Sync| 16:1 AF | 4x AA + 4x TSSAA


Es ist hier im Thread irgendwie zur Mode geworden, dass jeder alle seine geposteten Screens als Vollbild einbinden muss.

Eigentlich möchte ich entscheiden, was ich mir so ansehe, oder halt eben nicht (was aktuell leider bei den meisten zutrifft).


Mfg


----------



## kero81 (13. Januar 2011)

*The Witcher*
Intro, daher noch alles auf standart Einstellungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Der Intro ist echt vielversprechend, hoffentlich entäuscht mich das Spiel nicht. Aber das glaub ich nicht, ist ja von Bioware.


----------



## Galford (14. Januar 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> The Witcher
> 
> Der Intro ist echt vielversprechend, hoffentlich entäuscht mich das Spiel nicht. Aber das glaub ich nicht, ist ja von Bioware.


 
Nein, "The Witcher" ist nicht von Bioware, sondern von CD Project RED. Es verwendet nur eine modifizierte Version der Aurora Grafikengine von Bioware.


Weil man ja keine Diskussionen hier anfangen soll, poste ich noch zwei Bilder, die ich noch auf der Festplatte hatte, als Entschuldigung.


Burnout Paradise (1680x1050, kein SSAO, sonst max. Details) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hot Pursuit (1680x1050, max Details)


----------



## danysahne333 (15. Januar 2011)

Metro 2033




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (16. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (16. Januar 2011)

Metro 2033




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (17. Januar 2011)

Metro 2033




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danysahne333 (17. Januar 2011)

Metro 2033





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Januar 2011)

*CoD Black Ops




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Januar 2011)

Tron: Evolution | Max. Settings | 2xSSAA | 16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2011)

*Mafia II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Nucleus (22. Januar 2011)

*NBA 2K11*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Januar 2011)

Bioshock 1+2

MAX. Details 16x AF Kein AA

1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Januar 2011)

*CoD Black Ops




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. Januar 2011)

Tron: Evolution | Max. Settings | 2x SSAA + Morphological | 16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Januar 2011)

*CoD Black Ops




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*​


----------



## Fla$h (23. Januar 2011)

*GTA 4 

Knitterbilder  ​*


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Januar 2011)

*F1 2010




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Januar 2011)

*METRO 2033​*
DX11 | HQ + TSSAA | V-Sync​


----------



## blaidd (27. Januar 2011)

Da ich's mir jetzt auch endlich zugelegt habe: 

Fallout: New Vegas 

ENB-Series: Custom Color Palette, Dynamic Depth of Field, Screen Space Ambient Occlusion @ 1920x1200 no AA 8xAF (AA funtioniert mit SSAO nicht..)

Lighting Mods: Nevada Skies, Ultra Realistic World Lighting, Custom Lighting Overlay Filter 1

Ingame Settings Max.

Tolle Atmosphäre!


----------



## blaidd (27. Januar 2011)

Morrowind 2011:

1920x1200 4xSSAA, 8xAF, view range 10 grids
Shader: HDR, Bloom, SSAO, Dynamic DoF, Improved Water Caustics, Sunshaft, Godrays

Morrowind in frischem Gewand


----------



## blaidd (27. Januar 2011)

Da ich grade so schön am Screenshooten bin...

Mass Effect (mit ENB: Bloom und eigener Color Palette: generell abgedunkelt, Blau- und Rottöne hervorgehoben)
Düsterer, passend zu meinem neuen Renegade-Charakter.

1920x1200 4xSSAA 8xAF, Max Detail, Film Grain deaktiviert.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Januar 2011)

*@ blaidd*: tolle Screenshot's. 


Metro 2033 

16:1 AF | 4x AA + 2x TSSAA| V-Sync | Negativer LOD-Bias : CLAMP | DX 11 + Tesselation | HQ


Mfg


----------



## blaidd (27. Januar 2011)

Also SSAO und AA geht in Fallout: NV doch mit ein bisschen probieren... allerdings mehren sich dann die Grafikfehler. Zum Spielen eher nicht geeignet. Schade. Naja, vielleicht krieg ich's ja doch noch hin 

Gleiche Einstellungen wie oben  mit 4xSSAA.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Januar 2011)

​*Metro 2033 *
​DX11 |HQ|16:1 AF|4X AA + 2X TSSAA|V-SYNC


----------



## VNSR (30. Januar 2011)

*Dead Space 2*​ 

*Siehe auch* YouTube - Dead Space 2 Walkthrough - Intro & Mission 1 Part 1/3 (German/blind)
YouTube - Dead Space 2 Walkthrough - Mission 1 Part 2/3 (German/blind)
YouTube - Dead Space 2 Walkthrough - Mission 1 Part 3/3 (German/blind)​ 
Mehr Videos von einer Länge bis zu 30min unter: YouTube - Kanal von Striker1560​


----------



## mrmouse (30. Januar 2011)

MfG Mouse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Januar 2011)

Also NFS HP 2010 sieht mit AA echt sexy aus 

leider ist das Handling und generell das Gameplay in meinen Augen grottig


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Januar 2011)

Noch ein paar Eindrücke aus Metro 2033.


----------



## blaidd (1. Februar 2011)

Mass Effect 

ENB Custom Color Palette, Bloom @ 1920x1200 8xAF 4xSSAA


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Februar 2011)

_*Dead Space 2 Uncut Version *_
_1680x1050 | 4/8xSGSSA/16xHQAF | VSync Off | Rest Max_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Februar 2011)

METRO 2033 

1600X1200|4x AA + 2X TSSAA|16:1 AF|V-SYNC|HQ|DX11 + Tesselation


----------



## gemCraft (1. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*1920x1080 mit AA

Danke an 

**CeresPK*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (2. Februar 2011)

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2011)

_*Dead Space 2 Uncut Version *_
_1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(4xMSAA+4xSGSS)/16xHQAF | VSync Off | Rest Max_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VNSR (2. Februar 2011)

*Dead Space 2*​


----------



## VNSR (2. Februar 2011)

*Dead Space 2*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Februar 2011)

DOOM 3 

Version 1.3.1 @ extreme_quality-Mod_10

1600X1200





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (3. Februar 2011)

*Duty Calls*​ 
default Settings​ 
Das beste Spiel, das je von 



Spoiler



Epic / People can fly


 veröffentlicht wurde.​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​


​


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2011)

*Monkey Island 2 Special Edition*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-2ELL (3. Februar 2011)

GTA 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Februar 2011)

_*Dead Space 2 Uncut Version *_
_1680x1050 | 4xSGSSA/16xHQAF | VSync Off | Rest Max_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_P (4. Februar 2011)

MfG Oli




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2011)

*Sid Meier's Civilization V​*
DX 11 
Max. Settings
1680x1050​


----------



## Seabound (4. Februar 2011)

*Und hier nochmal ein paar von Civ V. Gleiche Einstellungen wie oben*​
Die Atombombe + Fallout ​


----------



## X-2ELL (4. Februar 2011)

GTA 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (5. Februar 2011)

*GTA IV*
ENB 0.082 @ 1280x800 + AA (Downsampling)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beiden unteren hatten ne andere Auflösung weshalb es unschärfer ist.​


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Februar 2011)

Auch nach 6 1/2 Jahren kann mich das Spiel immer noch total begeistern...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AchtBit (6. Februar 2011)

Venetica!

Dem werd ich mal sein rechtes Streichholzbein brechen. 

* Bild zu breit*


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Februar 2011)

*CoD Black Ops




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Februar 2011)

*CRYSIS * ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. Februar 2011)

*DiRT2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sieht sogar heute noch verdammt gut aus und läuft super!​


----------



## _Snaker_ (7. Februar 2011)

*Test Drive Unlimited 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Februar 2011)

Sonnenaufgang mit der Mster Config.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (9. Februar 2011)

*Oblivion  
*
Max + Ini-Tuning @ 1920x1200

Neu aufgesetzte Installation mit einer Unzahl Mods, HD Texturpacks & Graphic Extender mit SSAO, Edge AA, Godrays, HDR, Depth of Field, etc.

Läuft leider noch nicht 100% stabil...

Sieht aber schonmal nicht schlecht aus


----------



## Ya-Boy (11. Februar 2011)

*Dark Messiah*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*CoJ*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VNSR (12. Februar 2011)

*Dead Space 2 #1*
Siehe auch Dead Space 2 Video-Walkthrough​


----------



## VNSR (12. Februar 2011)

*Dead Space 2 #2*
Siehe auch Dead Space 2 Video-Walkthrough​


----------



## VNSR (12. Februar 2011)

*Dead Space 2 #3*
 Siehe auch Dead Space 2 Video-Walkthrough​


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (13. Februar 2011)

Hi,

jetzt kommt nicht der Grafikhammer, aber die Map selbst ist der Wahnsinn.
Es war bestimmt eine RIESEN Arbeit, diese Map zu "bauen".

*Return to Castle Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory*
(No Quarter - Mod, Map  Minas Tirith -> Die Festung aus "Herr der Ringe 3"  )

Die Map dauert eine knappe Stunde. 
Man kämpft sich von Etage zu Etage nach oben, indem man mit den "Engineer" die Tore sprengt. 
Oben klaut man dann irgendwas und bringt es irgendwo hin.
(lol, habe selbst noch nicht das Objective gemopst)

*Sieht gigantisch aus und man kann auch runterspringen und fällt einige Sekunden* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hinten unten links fangen die Angreifer an und müssen das Haupttor aufsprengen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Von Weitem sieht's noch nicht so hoch aus*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier das Haupttor und dann geht's links weiter. 
Die Verteidiger respawnen dann ein Stockwerk darüber. 
Bei der ersten Schlacht ist also ein gewaltiger Höhenunterschied.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Jetzt geht's von links nach rechts, dann Tor sprengen und eine Etage hoch. 
Auf jedem "Stockwerk" hat man immer sehr viele Besonderheiten in der Umgebung. 
Es entwickeln sich teilweise faszinierende Stellungskämpfe.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Soviel Liebe zum Detail.
Mit dem Brunnen in der Mitte ... schee! *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Und es geht sogar noch nach hinten über die Brücke weiter. 
Da ist nochmal ein Gebäude. 
Glaube, da ist das Objective drin.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und die Spieler-Sicht von gaaaanz unten.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss LD


----------



## X-2ELL (15. Februar 2011)

*TDU 2*

nun laufen die Server ja auch erstmal stabil, so macht das im Multi auch ordentlich Spaß!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (20. Februar 2011)

*GTA IV*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primer (24. Februar 2011)

*Dragon Age 2 - DEMO
1680x1050 - 16xAF/4xAA - MAX Settings (soweit in der Demo möglich)​*


----------



## doceddy (24. Februar 2011)

PGR4


----------



## McZonk (25. Februar 2011)

Crysis nochmal entstaubt .

*Crysis v.1.2*
1.920 x 1.050; 8xQAA; 1xAF (da POM :/)
Reli2+Mster modifiziert, Rygel, neuer Wassershader
Map: Before Apophys
(zur Performance: Trotz geocter GTX 580 gerade um die 20FPS )​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Februar 2011)

@McZonk
Hat da jemand Öl ins Meer entsorgt? 

Altes Alibildchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (1. März 2011)

*Crysis 2:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klartext (1. März 2011)

*Crysis 2
*1920x1080
Max. Settings
​


----------



## X-2ELL (3. März 2011)

*Crysis 2 Demo*
*1920x1080*
*advanced*​


----------



## Boardi05 (4. März 2011)

*Test Drive Unlimited 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## snaapsnaap (5. März 2011)

*Grand Theft Auto IV*
3360x2100 @ 1680x1050 @ 900x563




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie umständlich Bilder einzufügen mit dem neuen Design jetzt...
Generell wäre es viel einfacher wenn die Bilder von Abload angezeigt werden könnten.​


----------



## danysahne333 (5. März 2011)

Crysis (Real Lifesis)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (6. März 2011)

*FarCry 2*

Settings: 1920x1080, Max. Qualität, D3D10, 2x MSAAA, 16:1 AF


----------



## Seabound (8. März 2011)

*Total War - Shogun 2
Demo​*
Grafik der Demo find ich nicht so dolle. Kantenglättung ist zur Zeit per Ingamesteuerung nicht möglich. Hab nicht ausprobiert, ob ich dies erzwingen kann. Ansonsten, maximale Grafikeinstellungen in 1680x1050. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saguya (14. März 2011)

Dragon Age 2

1920x1080
AA: 8x
AF: 16x
HiRes Texture




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manurius (14. März 2011)

*Dead Space 2*

2560x1600 (@900x563); Maximale Grafikdetails, 4x MS





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VNSR (15. März 2011)

*Homefront *

1680x1050
Details: Sehr hoch
4xAA

Videos lade ich nach und nach auf meinem Youtube-Kanal hoch


----------



## VNSR (15. März 2011)

*Homefront*

Hier auch mal ein paar Flops von mir zur Grafik von Homefront .


----------



## VNSR (15. März 2011)

*Homefront*

Und noch mehr schöne Fotos.


----------



## Shinchyko (15. März 2011)

Maln paar frische Screens von Shogun 2-Total War

1680*1050
Max Details DX9
16xAF


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. März 2011)

Einfach nur geil


----------



## KOF328 (17. März 2011)

Mal was von mir, habe aber noch nicht so viel gezockt.
Assassins Creed 2
1680x1050
Settings leider nicht auf max da das Spiel anscheinend Hardware-Killer ist 

MfG
PS: An die nVidia User, geht euer Sys auch so in die Knie oder ist meins schon so alt


----------



## Falcon (18. März 2011)

*Two Worlds 2
&
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood

Mehr Screenies im Multi-Mon Screenie Thread 
Noch mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie: Two Worlds 2 bzw. Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (18. März 2011)

*gta iv*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (18. März 2011)

eben durchgespielt, F.E.A.R 2 - hab viel schlechtes gehört, fand es aber recht gut, die Grafik ist immer noch O.K. !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2011)

*CoD Black Ops*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrush (19. März 2011)

hoho boardi, snaap 

da es mein erster post ist lass ichs mal krachen
*
gta IV *

mein modpack - *Scrushs GTA IVmod pack 26.01.2011 - threadlink*


----------



## Boardi05 (19. März 2011)

*CoD Black Ops*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JawMekEf (19. März 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was von mir, habe aber noch nicht so viel gezockt.
> Assassins Creed 2
> 1680x1050
> Settings leider nicht auf max da das Spiel anscheinend Hardware-Killer ist
> ...



Das ist Assasins Creed Brotherhood


----------



## Boardi05 (19. März 2011)

*NFS Shift*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. März 2011)

leider doppelt


----------



## Akkuschrauber (19. März 2011)

NfS Hot Pursuit alles auf max. 1920 x 1080






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VNSR (19. März 2011)

*Homefront*​


----------



## Scrush (20. März 2011)

f1 2010


----------



## Rizzard (25. März 2011)

*Crysis 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (25. März 2011)

Morrowind Overhaul http://morrowindoverhaul.net Version 1.1 
@ 1920x1200 4xSSAA, 8xAF


----------



## blaidd (25. März 2011)

Crysis 2​


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Stalker: Call of Pripyat


----------



## Singler (26. März 2011)

Dragon Age 2
Eyefinity 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Mehr im Games Dual-/Triple- und sonstige Multimonitor - Screenshots -Thread​


----------



## hd5870 (26. März 2011)

Crysis 2
Die Texturen sind so


----------



## blaidd (26. März 2011)

Dragon Age 2​
Da mir mein Char nicht gefallen hat, ein Neuanfang... Gute Gelegenheit, die ersten Mods auszuprobieren 

Settings: DirectX 11, Very High, SSAO, DoF, High Detail Textures @ 1920x1200 4xSSAA, 8xAF


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. März 2011)

_*Crysis 2*_
_1680x1050 | 4xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | FoV 95 | SSAO/Color Grading/Shadows=AN | Rest: Max_
_(Sry das noch das OSD zu sehen ist!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



__


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## simpsonlisa (27. März 2011)

Crysis 2 max.details in 1920x1080 eigene config und treiber einstellungen


----------



## simpsonlisa (27. März 2011)

und nochmal


----------



## simpsonlisa (27. März 2011)

Crysis 2


----------



## hd5870 (27. März 2011)

Crysis 2, eigene Config.


----------



## McZonk (29. März 2011)

Diesem Spiel macht, was Vegetationsdichte anbelangt, wirklich kaum jemand etwas vor.

*Crysis - ReLi-Mod & CFG Tweaks*
3.840 x 2.160 downgesampled auf 1.920 x 1.080 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Godaishu (29. März 2011)

Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood

1680x1050 Alles auf Maximum. 

Mal ein paar Ingame Bilder, leider weiss ich nicht wie man das HUD abstellen kann...

Edit: Augen auf ... das geht ganz einfach unter Optionen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (29. März 2011)

*Mass Effect 2 - Die Ankunft*​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

*AW: Grafikreferenz Crysis 2: Die wohl schönsten und spektakulärsten Szenen für Sie abgelichtet*

Crysis 2 mit eigener Config und Downsampling 



Spoiler



g_SkipIntro 1
g_enableInitialLoginScreen 0

hud_hide 1
cl_BobHud 0
cl_FOV 70
pl_Movement.Power_Sprint_TargetFov 65
i_Mouse_Accel 0
cl_ZoomToggle 0
cl_CrouchToggle 0

e_ShadowsMaxTexRes 1536
e_ShadowsCastViewDistRatio 1.2
r_TexMaxAnisotropy 16
r_PostMSAA 0
r_UseEdgeAA 3
r_HDRGrainAmount 0
r_GlowAnamorphicFlares 1
g_RadialBlur 1
r_SSAO 4


----------



## Godaishu (30. März 2011)

Damit ich doch noch welche ohne HUD zeige 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. März 2011)

*Shift 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## lu89 (30. März 2011)

Oblivion max. Details, Downsampling und diversen Mods:


----------



## Opheliac (31. März 2011)

*Shift 2​*


----------



## gemCraft (31. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*NV Inspector | 4x MSAA | 8x SGSSAA
Downsampling | 2.880 x 1.620 -> 1920x1080*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (1. April 2011)

*Shift 2 Unleashed*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (2. April 2011)

BioWare Damals und Heute​


Dragon Age 2​

Settings: DX11, High-Res Textures, Maximale Einstellungen @ 1920x1200, 4xSSAA, 8xAF, einige (kosmetische) Mods


----------



## blaidd (2. April 2011)

Baldur's Gate 2 + Throne of Bhaal​
mit Widescreen Mod @ 1440x900


----------



## Lyran (2. April 2011)

Crysis 2

1680x1050, 1xMSAA (Texturen flimmern sonst leider), Config von hd5870




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## widder0815 (4. April 2011)

Crysis1 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. April 2011)

*Dragon Age 2*​ 
DX11 | HQ | V-Sync

Mfg​


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Dragon Age 2
1920x1080, High Texture Pack, DX11, 8xAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godaishu (6. April 2011)

Da ich gleich mit Dead Money anfangen werde, hier mal ein paar Fallout New Vegas Screens:

1680x1050, Alles Max. 4AA, 8 AF und das HD Texture Pack der Survival Edition



G


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. April 2011)

*Dragon Age II*​ 
*DX11* @ Full Sys Spec | High Resolution Textures | *HQ* | 4 x AA + 2 x *TSSAA *|16.1 AF|* V-Sync*​


----------



## Skip2baloo (8. April 2011)

*Uncharted: Drake's Fotune*

mfg Skip


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. April 2011)

*Dragon Age 2*
DX11 Full Settings | High Resolution Textures| HQ | 16:1 AF | Nvidia Inspector : Dragon Age 2 Profile | 2x2 SSAA + 4X SGSSAA | High Quality Ambient Occlusion | V-Sync | Negative LOD Bias : Clamp​ 



Ein grossartiges Spiel, die Kämpfe machen richtig Spass und das Ganze sieht dabei noch toll aus. ​


----------



## .::ASDF::. (11. April 2011)

SHIFT 2
2520x1576
Alles Maximum​


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. April 2011)

Geiler Mustang...


----------



## Simlog (12. April 2011)

Need For Speed Shift 1080p | Details: max | AA:off




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godaishu (12. April 2011)

Nochmal New Vegas ... mit NUR einem Bild von DeadMoney ... da war nicht viel hübsches um Bilder zu machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





G


----------



## Opheliac (12. April 2011)

*Dragon Age 2​*


----------



## Lyran (15. April 2011)

*Anno 1404




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*


----------



## Raigen (15. April 2011)

*Spiel: *Grand Theft Auto IV
*Settings: * ENB - 2560x1440 DS auf 1280x720
*Desc: * Bin ins GTA Fieber gekommen und wollte einfach mal ein paar Screens zu den Autos und meinen neuen ENB Settings machen die ich verwende. Weitere Screenshots werden sicherlich folgen, sind noch lange nicht alle Autos! *g*
​


----------



## WAS? (16. April 2011)

Shift 2 DS @ 2880x1620 und Battlefield Bad Company 2 1920x1080 + erweitertes FOV


----------



## simpsonlisa (17. April 2011)

Crysis 2 max details eigene config


----------



## alm0st (19. April 2011)

*Gothic III

2880x1620 - Community Patch 1.74 -  PCGH Ultra.ini*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## burns (20. April 2011)

Xenus 2 - 

DER Spagat zwischen Far Cry Engine, Stalker Prinzip & Just Cause Freigang/Atmosphäre

.. mit weniger (forcierten/provozierten) Bugs wärs sicher was geworden. 
So jedoch, bleibts buchstäblich ein Zwischenspiel.


----------



## Bene11660 (22. April 2011)

*Minecraft*
1366x768 - Misa's Texture Pack - Shaders - 8xMSAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2011)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Portal 1/ Maximale Details / 16Q CSAA / SSAA Tool max.


----------



## danysahne333 (2. Mai 2011)

X3 Terran Conflict




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lu89 (3. Mai 2011)

*The Elder Scrolls Bilderthread*

Bei folgenden Bildern (Oblivion) kamen unter anderem zum Einsatz:
Qarls Texturpack
Unique Landscapes
OBGE
Enhanced Vegitation
sowie 16x OGSSAA+8xTransperenz SGSSAA, bzw. 4x MSAA+8xTransperenz SGSSAA


----------



## schrotflinte56 (5. Mai 2011)

Mass Effect
Antialiasing setting:32xS [Combined:2x2 SS + 8x MS] + 4x Sparse Grid Supersampling 
Anisotropic filtering: 4x 
@1920x1080 *uses over 1810mb of Vram*

mfg


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Mai 2011)

gt 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lu89 (14. Mai 2011)

Noch mehr Oblivion.


----------



## Meat Boy (14. Mai 2011)

*Serious Sam HD The Second Encounter
*8X Super-Sampling-AA, 16X AF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire (15. Mai 2011)

*Mirror's Edge*

Eins der schönsten Spiele der letzten paar Jahre. Aber auch das Gameplay war pure Erotik 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (15. Mai 2011)

Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## Seabound (17. Mai 2011)

*The Witcher 2​*
*Max Details @ 1680 X 1050*​

Einer der vier Anfänge... 

Die Bewegungsunschärfe ist schon übel. IMHO nicht spielbar. Zwei Screens davon sind dabei. Ich hab das aber gleich abgeschaltet.


----------



## Dragonfire (18. Mai 2011)

So göttlich das Spiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar!


----------



## GxGamer (18. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir erlaubt die Bilder der "freizügigen" Szenen zu entfernen.
Hier sind immer noch Minderjährige unterwegs.


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2011)

Jaja, aber die expliziten Gewaltdarstellungen, die hier ansonsten so per Screenshot gepostet werden, interessieren keinen


----------



## Falcon (18. Mai 2011)

Auf Grund der schieren Masse an Screenshots... Und weil ich keine Lust hab, die alle (oder selbst in Teilen) mit meiner lahmen Leitung hier noch einmal hoch zu laden, gibt es nur einen Link 

» The Witcher 2 - Assassins of Kings Falcon's Blog


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (19. Mai 2011)

*H.A.W.X
*DX10
1280x1024 | max Detail's | 4xAA | 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hwk (21. Mai 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir erlaubt die Bilder der "freizügigen" Szenen zu entfernen.
> Hier sind immer noch Minderjährige unterwegs.


 Naja ... ich find das etwas übertrieben, nur weil man ma Brüste auf einem Screenshot sieht, sogar pcgames.de hat ein special zu Nacktpatches in spielen gemacht... und da sieht man genausoviel wenn nicht mehr :x

The Witcher 2 | 1920 x 1080 | max. Details sind die Savegame Screens daher auf 640x360 runtergerechnet :x


----------



## [LSD]Timewarp82 (21. Mai 2011)

*Crysis / 1920x1080 / eigene änderungen an ToD und anderem Stuff... / XZero Shaders


*​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (22. Mai 2011)

*Fable 3 *

@ 1920 x 1200 / Max Settings





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Dragonfire (22. Mai 2011)

Noch einmal eine Ladung *The Witcher 2*. Alles noch aus dem ersten Akt. Im zweiten hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr zu knipsen. Und nachdem ich das Spiel jetzt einmal durch hab, folgt vor dem zweiten Durchlauf, erstmal der Vorgänger, den ich damals verpasst habe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Edit:* Gesagt - Getan... Zumindest angefangen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (27. Mai 2011)

*Dirt 3

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (29. Mai 2011)

*Test Drive Unlimited 2*
1280x1024




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (2. Juni 2011)

*Test Drive Unlimited 2
*1280x1024




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+ Carskins aus Dirt 2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## King88 (3. Juni 2011)

DiRT3 @ 1920x1080 alles max.


----------



## hd5870 (4. Juni 2011)

*Hunted - The Demon's Forge*
1920x1080 | Max Details | 8xAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frosdedje (4. Juni 2011)

*The Witcher 2* - 1024x768, Individuell (hoch + Erhöhung Grafikspeicherbudget auf "hoch"), 
8xSSAA, 16AF (über den Treiber), Übersamping aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich muss sagen, dass ich am diesem Spiel Gefallen finde.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juni 2011)

*Witcher 2*

PS: Wie setzt man jetzt Bilder in Originalgröße rein? ​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Juni 2011)

_*Call of Duty : Black Ops*_
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQAF | Stettings: Max)_
Anmerkung an PCGH das Bilder einfügen für denn Ar*** ihr !


​


----------



## kero81 (5. Juni 2011)

@Crimson
Bilder bitte direkt im Forum hoch laden. Du bist doch nun lange genug dabei um das zu wissen...

Anhänge:
Ertses Bild NfS Shift, zweites Bild NfS Shift 2 Unleashed.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hd5870 (6. Juni 2011)

*Hunted Demon's Forge*
1920x1080 - Max Details - 8xAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (7. Juni 2011)

*Titan Quest
*1280x1024
max Details | 16x QSAA | 16x AF


​


----------



## TBF_Avenger (8. Juni 2011)

*Mafia 2 *| 2160x1350 ( Downsampling ) | Max. Details | PhysX hoch | AA an | 8x AF
Ich hoffe, die Screenshots gefallen


----------



## Bademeister44 (8. Juni 2011)

Hunted: Die Schmiede der Finsterniss

1920x1080p  Max. Details | AA aus | 8x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (10. Juni 2011)

*GTA 4 mit ENB-Series *
1400x1050 samt 2x2 SSAA (Die Performance ist im Keller)

Aktuell experimentiere ich noch mit den Einstellungen des ENB-Mods und suche gute Auto-Mods. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (11. Juni 2011)

*Mafia 2 *| 2160x1350 ( Downsampling ) | Max. Details | PhysX hoch | AA an | 8x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hd5870 (11. Juni 2011)

*Duke Nukem Forever*
1920x1080 - Max Details - FXAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (13. Juni 2011)

*Grand Prix Legends* | 1152x864 | Max Details | Direct3D7-Mod | AA aus
Ein bisschen Retro gefällig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (17. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder ein Pack Automobile 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lu89 (17. Juni 2011)

Oblivion, einmal mit 4xAA+8TSGSSAA und einmal mit 4xAA+2xTSGSSAA+2x Downsampling. Welcher gefällt euch besser?


----------



## McZonk (18. Juni 2011)

Und noch ein Packen Fotorealismus bei Nacht  Selten bin ich so viel "sinnlos" in einem Spiel umhergefahren wie in GTA IV.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (18. Juni 2011)

*Grand Prix Legends* | 1152x864 | Max Details | Direct3D7-Mod | AA aus
Sehr erfolgreiches Rennen in Clermont-Ferrand - bis in die vorletzte Runde, dann ging der Climax-Motor in die Luft; trotzdem Platz vier, weil nur drei von achtzehn Wagen ins Ziel kamen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (18. Juni 2011)

*Alice: Madness Returns*​


----------



## CptSam (19. Juni 2011)

lu89 schrieb:


> Oblivion, einmal mit 4xAA+8TSGSSAA und einmal mit 4xAA+2xTSGSSAA+2x Downsampling. Welcher gefällt euch besser?



der 2.   sieht iwie schärfer aus| der 1. ist finde ich n bissle verschwommen


The Witcher 2
in 1920*1200 mit allem auf max


----------



## lu89 (19. Juni 2011)

CptSam schrieb:
			
		

> der 2.   sieht iwie schärfer aus| der 1. ist finde ich n bissle verschwommen


Finde ich auch. Downsanpling schärft halt ungemein.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich du wäre würde ich lieber DS+SGSSAA nutzen solltest !
Aber noch besser wäre nur SGSSAA+ Texturmod´s


----------



## BlackFog (23. Juni 2011)

*Duke Nukem Forever*

1680x1050@1400x875, max Details,AA & AF​


----------



## hd5870 (25. Juni 2011)

*F.E.A.R 3*
1920x1080 - Max Details - 8xAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (26. Juni 2011)

*ARMA 2  Invasion 1944 v.2.51*


​​


----------



## hd5870 (27. Juni 2011)

Opheliac schrieb:


> *ARMA 2  Invasion 1944 v.2.51*
> 
> 
> ​​



Die Unschärfe geht mal überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juni 2011)

*Crysis 2 (HighRes-Textures)
*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juni 2011)

Weiter gehts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hd5870 (28. Juni 2011)

Ganz erlich, selbst mit High-Res Texturen schaut C2 genauso besch***** aus wie ohne, Match pur. 
*
Resident Evil 5*
1920x1080 - Max Details - 8xAA





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lu89 (28. Juni 2011)

Oblivion mit Parallax Occlusion Mapping. OBGE machts möglich.
@ hd5870: Seh ich genauso.


----------



## TheRealSchmalzii (28. Juni 2011)

Oblivion is wohl n Hammer game.  
wie macht man des in des spiel?

Danke


----------



## lu89 (29. Juni 2011)

Schau mal hier: http://www.scharesoft.de/joomla/forum/showthread.php?t=34249


----------



## Iconoclast (1. Juli 2011)

Mal was vom guten alten Hexer.


----------



## Opheliac (2. Juli 2011)

*Star Wars FOC - Thrawns Revenge*​


----------



## Dj Copniker (6. Juli 2011)

Crysis Wars PS map Castle 
made by Dj Copniker,ODemuth and NeoSephiroth ​


> beta pics:
> >>> http://www.abload.de/img/16uvb.jpg
> >>> http://www.abload.de/img/22nqi.jpg
> >>> http://www.abload.de/img/32umz.jpg
> ...


----------



## kero81 (14. Juli 2011)

Hi Copniker! 
Irgendwoher kenn ich dich doch.  Schön dich hier zu sehen, einer der besten Modder für Crysis. 

Bekommst auch direkt mal nen Rüffel von mir.  Externe Bilderhoster sind hier im Forum nicht erlaubt, du musst die Bilder in deinem Profil in einem Album hochladen. Ist zwar bissl umständlich aber so kannst du sie dann auch direkt in einem Post einbinden. 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Juli 2011)

The Witcher 2 - Assassins of Kings​ 
Übersampling deaktiviert
16:1 AF | 4 x AA + 2 x TSSAA​ 

Ist Übersampling aktiviert, gibt es einen Drop von 50-70 runter auf inzwischen 30-35 max Bildchen pro Sekunde bei 1280x1024, man kann im Menu noch etwas an den Einstellungen rumspielen.​ 
Bringt eigentlich kaum etwas, mit 4 x AA + 4 x TSSAA sieht es unwesentlich schlechter aus, läuft dann @ 1600x1024 mit konstant 50-55 Fps. Das reicht völlig aus.​ 
Bild 8 wurde mit Üüübersampling gemacht.  ​ 
Mfg​


----------



## fear.de (20. Juli 2011)

Left 4 Dead 2 ( Maximal Setting + Highest AA/AF )

Zu den Screens gibts nicht viel zu sagen, entstanden meist in der Campagne mit Randoms ausm I.netz 


http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=c1m1_hotel0021n331.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Juli 2011)

The Witcher 2​ 
16:1 AF| 8 x AA + 8 x TSSAA|V-Sync​ 

Mfg​


----------



## X-2ELL (22. Juli 2011)

*GTA 4*
Ein Hoch auf den iCEnhancer-MOD!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lu89 (25. Juli 2011)

OIblivion, mit FXAA, MDLAA 2x Downsamling und diversen mods.


----------



## X-2ELL (25. Juli 2011)

*GTA 4*
Ein Hoch auf den iCEnhancer-MOD!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juli 2011)

_*Singularity*_
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(32xCSAA/4xSGSSAA)/16xHQAF | Rest: Max)_​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Juli 2011)

_*Singularity*_
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(32xCSAA/4xSGSSAA)/16xHQAF | Rest: Max)_​


----------



## lu89 (31. Juli 2011)

Oblivion. Liquid Water Ftw!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Juli 2011)

_*Singularity*_
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(32xCSAA/4xSGSSAA)/16xHQAF | Rest: Max)

_​


----------



## danysahne333 (1. August 2011)

gta iv





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (6. August 2011)

_IL2: Sturmovik - 1946_ | 1440x900 | Max. Details | 32xCSAA | 16xAF


----------



## snaapsnaap (10. August 2011)

*GTA IV*
2520x1576@1680x1050 + FXAA + L3Evo ENB (customized)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (12. August 2011)

Oblivion mit 3GB Mods...ich finde es Hammer für ein 5 Jahre altes spiel





Spoiler



http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/116690689-4.jpg

http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/116690686-4.jpg


----------



## Legacyy (14. August 2011)

Diese Bilder waren 1920x1200 Screens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Folgende Bilder waren 3840x2400 im Original:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (14. August 2011)

IL2: Cliffs of Dover | 2160x1350 (Downsampling) | Hohe Details | 8xAA


----------



## Legacyy (15. August 2011)

GTA IV | 1920x1200 | max. Settings | meine iCEnhancer 1.25 Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (15. August 2011)

Mal wieder etwas GTA IV. Irgendwie habe ich mich bei der ENB-Config aber wieder von meinem Optimum wegbewegt - kaputt gemodded sozusagen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. August 2011)

_*Alice Madness*_ *Returns*
(1680x1050 | InGame-AA/16xHQ-AF | Physx: Hoch | Rest: Max)​


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. August 2011)

Ein erfolgreicher id Software Ego-Shooter Anno 2004, Publisher ist Activision :

D**M 3  V 1.3.1 @ sikkmod V 1.1 D3​


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. August 2011)

Mit der Mod + dem Marine-Modus sind die Biester schon verdammt zäh...​ 
Mfg​


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (28. August 2011)

Need for Speed Carbon
1280x1024
max Details | 16x QCSSA | 16x AF
testweise: ENB-Series gta4_v0081sora





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. August 2011)

Mirror´s Edge|3840x1080|max. Details|4x AA

Modern Warfare 2|5760x1080|max.Details|4xAA


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. August 2011)

Flight Simulator X | 1440x900 | max. Details | DX9 | 32xCSAA | 16xAF


----------



## Godaishu (31. August 2011)

Deus Ex Human Revolution

1680x1050 2x AA OHNE VSync ... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. August 2011)

*DOOM 3* mit sikkmod v1.1-D3 - alle Funktionen aktiviert​ 

Die Gegner sind resistenter und die Optik ist toll, der Shooter kann mich 2011 wieder begeistern...​ 
Mfg​


----------



## GxGamer (1. September 2011)

*Limbo*

Auflösung: Wüsst ich auch gern (angeblich 720p, also 1280x720)
Details: Wüsst ich auch gern
Wieso hat das Ding kein Einstellungsmenü für die Grafik?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Lyran (1. September 2011)

GTA IV

3360x2100 skaliert auf 1680x1050
 max Details | 16x AF
 iCEnhancer 1.3 mit sora0082

Hab für mich mal wieder GTA4 wiederentdeckt  Der Regen auf Nikos Lederjacke sieht hammermäßig aus finde ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. September 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Auflösung: Wüsst ich auch gern (angeblich 720p, also 1280x720)
> Details: Wüsst ich auch gern
> Wieso hat das Ding kein Einstellungsmenü für die Grafik?


 
Das Spiel legt die Auflösung selbst fest, Video-Einstellungen und Optik-Detailstufen gibt es nicht, von Playdead so gewollt.  

Mfg


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (1. September 2011)

*World of Tanks*
1280x1024
max Details | 2x AA | 16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. September 2011)

Doom 3 + sikkmod v1.1 D3​ 
Mfg​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. September 2011)

Lyran schrieb:


> GTA IV
> 
> 3360x2100 skaliert auf 1680x1050
> max Details | 16x AF
> ...




Kannst du das den auch noch vernünftig spielen ?


----------



## lu89 (3. September 2011)

Nehrim. Natürlich gemoddet.


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. September 2011)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2​ 
Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. September 2011)

Hard Reset Demo


Mfg


----------



## Lyran (9. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Kannst du das den auch noch vernünftig spielen ?


 
Joa, läuft mit rund 25FPS, je nach Situation mehr oder weniger  Erstaunlicher Weise läufts nicht viel schlechter als ohne Mod.

AliBild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (10. September 2011)

GTA IV 
Gionight's Modified ENB
3300x2100 (resized)​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. September 2011)

Dead Island 
Klasse Game!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scornage (11. September 2011)

Hab auch paar Dead Island Screenshots




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (11. September 2011)

*Dead Island*
All Max  /  AA = 4 @ 1920 x 1200





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (11. September 2011)

Dead Island:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. September 2011)

Just Cause 2 und Metro2033 



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Flight Simulator X | 1440x900 | max. Details | DX9 | 32xCSAA | 16xAF



Flughafen Suttgart auf Bild 2?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. September 2011)

Dead Island.

Ich will mehr davon 

Grüße,ElfenLied77 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. September 2011)

CoD MW2 | 1

Immer noch top !! 

Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. September 2011)

CoD MW2 | 2

Mfg​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. September 2011)

_*Alice Madness*_ *Returns*
(2.520 x 1.576@1680x1050 | InGame-AA/16xHQ-AF | Physx: Hoch | Rest: Max)​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. September 2011)

*Alice Madness Returns Teil 2*
​


----------



## CeresPK (14. September 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus GT5


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. September 2011)

Metro 2033

DX11 @ HQ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. September 2011)

*Warhammer 40K: Space Marine*
(2.520 x 1.576@1680x1050 | 0xAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest: Max )​


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2011)

AC Brotherhood




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alm0st (15. September 2011)

*Risen | 2880x1620 | | 4xMSAA | Diverse Mods*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. September 2011)

DOOM 3 + sikkmod + Wulfen Textures

Durchgehend 28-33 Fps mit einer übertakteten GTX480, aber es läuft.  

Mfg​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. September 2011)

*Warhammer 40K: Space Marine*
(2.520 x 1.576@1680x1050 | 0xAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest: Max )​


----------



## LOGIC (15. September 2011)

*Need For Speed* _SHIFT 1 - Schadensmodell




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Need For Speed* _SHIFT 2 - Schadensmodell




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_​


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. September 2011)

*DOOM 3*​ 
Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. September 2011)

Dead Island



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. September 2011)

Metro 2033 & Doom 3​ 
Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. September 2011)

*Dead Island:*
4.Person Logan, somit kommt dann real4life ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. September 2011)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare *2*​ 
Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. September 2011)

*DOOM* *3*​ 
*sikkmod & Wulfen Textures*​ 
Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. September 2011)

Metro 2033​ 
Mfg​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (25. September 2011)

Dead Island:
Grüße,ElfenLied77 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lu89 (26. September 2011)

BFBC2 mit 4x MSAA+2x SGSSAA+1,5x Downsampling


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. September 2011)

_*Alice Madness*_ *Returns*
(2880 x 1800@1680x1050 | InGame-AA/16xHQ-AF | Physx: Hoch | Rest: Max)
Bin nun durch und muss sagen Sehr Geiles Spiel !​


----------



## HeaDCorE (27. September 2011)

Need for Speed Hot Pursiut leider nur mit 720p anstatt 1080p gespeichert.
Da sieht man was die Engine von NFS noch drauf hat


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (28. September 2011)

Battlefield 3 
Beta
@ 1920 x 1200 
Zu den Settings kann ich nichts sagen da das Umschalten von Ultra auf Low nichts bringt (sieht immer noch gleich aus) 
und ich nichts gefunden haben, welche Detailstufe bei der Beta zur verfügung steht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. September 2011)

Metro 2033​ 
Mfg​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Oktober 2011)

*Vietcong*
(2520x1576@1680x1050 | 32xCSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx8)
DS geht noch Höher aber dann kann ich keinen Text mehr Lesen, SGSSAA kommt bald hoffe ich !
Auch wenn es aus schaut wie Cs 1.6 oder schlimmer ist es ein super Spiel wo auch was über das Land lernt wo gerade Kämpft und warum alles so ist wie es war ect. Kann ich jede nur aus Herz legen !​


----------



## hd5870 (3. Oktober 2011)

*Battlefield 3 Beta*
1920x1080 | Ultra | 4 x MSGAA

PS.
Crysis ist nichts gegen die neue Frostbite 2 Engine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2011)

Oh, hab auch noch paar von der Beta. Leider nur in oller JPEG-Qualität


----------



## Beehatsch (5. Oktober 2011)

*Rage*
1920x1080 | 8xAA | VSync enabled




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lockeye (9. Oktober 2011)

http://h8.abload.de/img/1h5nh.jpg€: Jetzt gehts


----------



## lu89 (9. Oktober 2011)

Nehrim - Treomar und Umgebung mit ENBColor Shader.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (11. Oktober 2011)

*Nehrim* *-* *Am Rande des Schicksals*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl* (Complete)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (11. Oktober 2011)

*Crysis - HiRes-Screenshot Test*
Reale Auflösung: 1920x1080 x32bpp ohne AA; 16:1 AF
Config: das aktuelle Mster Config
Gerenderte Auflösung: 9600x5400
Verbrauchte Festplattenplatz: ~153 MiB (TGA als Rohdatei statt JPG)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter Wasser

Das Bild verkleinert mit Irfanview (Lanczos-Verfahren) und anschließend auf PNG gespeichert.


----------



## lu89 (17. Oktober 2011)

Doom. Ist ja jetzt nicht mehr indiziert. 
Edit: Und noch einer aus Nehrim


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. Oktober 2011)

*WORLD OF TANKS*
1280x1024
max Details
16x AF | 8x AA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Oktober 2011)

_*Call Of Duty 4 Modern Warfare*_
(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(16xQ-CSAA)/16xHQ-AF | LOD -1.000 | AO: AN(Ambient Occlusion) | Rest: Max)​


----------



## lu89 (21. Oktober 2011)

Lego Star Wars II mit einer echt schweinischen Disko.


----------



## Galford (21. Oktober 2011)

Leider nicht unbedingt tolle Bilder, aber da Driver San Francisco noch nicht hier vertreten ist:


----------



## Falcon (23. Oktober 2011)

*Neues aus RAGE *



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...riplehead-surround-gaming-41.html#post3556375
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...riplehead-surround-gaming-42.html#post3562747


----------



## [LSD]Timewarp82 (24. Oktober 2011)

*Crysis 2 / 1920x1080 / eigens angepasste SP-Maps / Schärfe-Flowgraph / Tweaks


 *​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Oktober 2011)

DOOM 3 @ sikkmod + Texturen​ 
Mfg​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (27. Oktober 2011)

*Battlefield 3* - Singleplayer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Oktober 2011)

BF3 Singleplayer die Zweite


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Oktober 2011)

*DOOM* *3* 
(Mod+Texturen)​ 
Mfg​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (1. November 2011)

So, hier mal EDELSCREENSHOTS MIT EINSTELLUNGEN und FPS-ANGABE, alles andere ist nur Blendwerk

*BF3 *
*2560x1600 Ultra, 4xMSAA+4xSGSSAA NVIDIATOOL, 16AF, VSYNC-ON, Triple 480GTX *


[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-28-06-qe0b.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-28-14-gf57.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-35-23-2c0c.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-37-19-rdxb.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-37-19-0erf.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-37-20-vefb.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-37-21-bfwl.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-37-22-4ene.jpg[/URL]

[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-41-53-jckc.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-42-12-3fhu.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-42-14-8csi.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-42-15-fcsy.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-29-01-ddud.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-29-16-5co3.jpg[/URL]

[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-31-15-pdae.jpg

Quelle: http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9010910#post9010910

*FORTSETZUNG*

[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-31-33-ydct.jpg[/URL]

[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-34-01-df4k.jpg[/URL]

[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-34-44-nffe.jpg[/URL]

[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-43-35-ovm5.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-51-39-30j0.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-53-44-01f6.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-53-50-6670.jpg[/URL]

[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-54-00-t1uv.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-54-01-ovj8.jpg[/URL]

[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-54-02-y3s3.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-54-55-w6ui.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-54-59-k4an.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-51-48-q5gw.jpg[/URL]

[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-53-00-fwuq.jpg[/URL]

[URL]http://www.abload.de/img/bf32011-10-3019-53-03-53t5.jpg[/URL]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. November 2011)

Du hast einfach aller paar Sek eine Bild gemacht und das einfach noch Gespammt wie sau !


Sry für den OT aber es ist leider wahr !!


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. November 2011)

So hir mal was aus F1 2011, Metro 2033 und vom Duke aus der Demo


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. November 2011)

*Battlefield 3*
_(1680x1050 | Dx11 | 2xMSAA+FXAA-Hoch/16xHQ-AF | Ultra)_
_Im Mp spielen auch Hoch ohne MSAA liegt leider an der CPU_​


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (1. November 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Du hast einfach aller paar Sek ein[U]e[/U] Bild gemacht und das einfach noch Gespammt wie sau !
> 
> 
> Sry für den OT aber es ist leider wahr !!


 
Ich kanns mir leisten, andere müssen ne halbe Minute warten
, um das darauffolgende Bild zu screenen zu können.


----------



## Brokoli1 (1. November 2011)

*Battlefield 3*

*Einstellungen: 1680x1050; Direct X 11; ULTRA*​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. November 2011)

ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Ich kanns mir leisten, andere müssen ne halbe Minute warten
> , um das darauffolgende Bild zu screenen zu können.


 
Billige an Spielung !!

Aber sry deine Bilde sind ******* !!


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. November 2011)

So und heute gibts noch was von Resident Evil 5


----------



## -_Elvis_- (3. November 2011)

Gothic 3 1.74

Alles auf Max, Sichtweite etwas erhöht
Kamera freigestellt und ein paar Screenshots gemacht 

2160x1728 mit Irfanview zu 1280x1024


----------



## KillerCroc (3. November 2011)

*Battlefield 3 - Singleplayer 

Ultra / 4 x MSAA / 16 AF / HBAO / 1920 x 1080 / DX 11

SLI geht irgendwie nicht, deswegen ist es nur EINE GTX 570 die aktiv ist ^^
*


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. November 2011)

so Resident Evil 5 Teil 2


----------



## ElfenLied77 (9. November 2011)

CoD MW3...naja... Multi is Schrott, Single(Kaufgrund) geht so, gebe eine 3 von 10(10 sehr gut).
Grüße,ElfenLied77 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (9. November 2011)

Zundelholz lade deine Bilder im Forum hoch. Hier gibts regeln...


----------



## Darkknightrippper (11. November 2011)

*TES V: Skyrim*

Ich finde die Wasserfälle sind den Entwicklern gelungen.


----------



## CeresPK (11. November 2011)

Soo habs auch gerade mal angezogt.
Mir sagt dir Grafik echt nicht zu.
Und wie war das mit DX11 für ne bessere Performance.
Ich merk irgendwie nichts davon.
Gerade die Texturen hätten schöner ausfallen können, aber was will man bei 5GB erwarten  
Bin gerade echt enttäuscht


----------



## Deimos (12. November 2011)

Nochmal was von Skyrim in 5760x1080, alle Details auf Hoch ausser AA, 4xSGSSA im Treiber erzwungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider sind die Motive net so der Knaller


----------



## SiQ (13. November 2011)

Hier mal was von Skyrim und meiner neusten Maske


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] The Elder Scrolls V "Skyrim"*

The Elder Scrolls IV -Skyrim **mehr hier**

Was dieses Spiel an Art Design an den Tag legt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. November 2011)

Bisschen BF3


----------



## KillerCroc (13. November 2011)

Hard Reset Demo (Max. Einstellungen)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. November 2011)

*The Elder Scrolls IV -Skyrim*
_(1680x1050 | 2xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | Ini Mod | Rest: max)_
_ Weiß einer ob man das FOV ändern kann wenn ja bitte mal mitteilen !
FXAA aus da es einfach nur sch...e aus schaut !!
Test noch was bei AA/DS möglich ist und was nicht Qualität wird also noch gesteigert !
_​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. November 2011)

Konsole öffnen, "fov 90" oder andere Zahl eintippen ...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. November 2011)

*The Elder Scrolls IV -Skyrim*
_(1680x1050 | 2xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | Ini Mod | FOV: 80 | Rest: max)_​


----------



## alm0st (14. November 2011)

*Skyrim mit .ini Tweaks + Downsampling 2880x1620 + Sunglare + ENB Mod -> Resized auf Full HD*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. November 2011)

*TES IV: Skyrim*


----------



## NCphalon (15. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls IV
OBLIVION

(Werft nochmal en Blick auf eure Skyrim Packungen, nach meinen Berechnungen müsste da 
"The Elder Scrolls V"
draufstehen )

1920x1080, 8x MSAA + 2x SSAA, 16:1 AF
Alles auf max.
Better Cities, Unique Landscapes, Quarls Texture Pack III​


----------



## propa (15. November 2011)

*TESV@max+Mod+ini tweak hier meine Mass-Effekt 2 NORD*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. November 2011)

Dann wollen wir mal meine Skyrim-Shots auspacken.
Wie man sieht, haben es mir die Nächte und die Finishing-Moves angetan!


----------



## Deimos (15. November 2011)

*TES V: Skyrim*

5760x1080, höchste Einstellungen, 8xSGSSAA (kein Ingame-AA).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin echt hin und weg von dem Spiel


----------



## Stevii (16. November 2011)

Skyrim
1900x1080
Alles auf max.
Einfach genial dieses Spiel!​


----------



## lu89 (16. November 2011)

Skyrim mit Himmelmod


----------



## Legacyy (16. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim 
mit 
Schatten Tweak & Post Process Filtern





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (16. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ eigenen Schatten & Post Process Tweak Part 1 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (16. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ eigenen Schatten & Post Process Tweak Part 2


----------



## alm0st (17. November 2011)

*Und nochmal ne Ladung Skyrim: Downsampling @ 2880x1620, Ini-Tweaks + diverse Mods -> Resized auf Full HD*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. November 2011)

*NFS Hot Pursuit *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## propa (18. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ eigenen Schatten & Post Process Tweak Part 3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. November 2011)

*The Elder Scrolls IV -Skyrim*
_(1680x1050 | 4xMSAA(InGame)+8xTSAA(Treiber)/16xHQ-AF | Ini Mod + diverse Moods | Fov 80| Rest: max)_​


----------



## Legacyy (18. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim 
mit 
 ini Tweaks & Texturmods



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. November 2011)

*The Elder Scrolls IV -Skyrim*

_(1680x1050 | 4xMSAA(InGame)+8/4xTSAA(Treiber)/16xHQ-AF | Ini Mod + diverse Moods | Fov 81| Rest: max)_​


----------



## Scornage (19. November 2011)

TES V *Skyrim*

1920x1080 | Max Einstellungen (FXAA Off, Unschärfe Mittel) | versch. Mods | Ini Tweak





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## black_porkfire (19. November 2011)

TES 5: SKYRIM

(1920x1080/max. Details/4x MSAA/16:1 AF)


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. November 2011)

Kampf des Jahrhunderts 

5292x1050 | 2xSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Ini Mod  + Multimonitoring Fix| | max. Details


----------



## NCphalon (20. November 2011)

ANNO 2070

1920x1080, 8x MSAA, 16:1 AF
Alles auf max.
​


----------



## propa (20. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ eigenen Schatten & Post Process Tweak Part 4 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scornage (21. November 2011)

TES V *Skyrim*

1080p | Max. Einstellungn | Ini Mod | Div. Mods




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. November 2011)

*The Elder Scrolls IV -Skyrim*

_(1680x1050 | 4xMSAA(InGame) + 4xTSAA(Treiber)/16xHQ-AF | Ini Mod + diverse Moods | Fov 81| Rest: max)

_​


----------



## propa (21. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ eigenen Schatten & Post Process Tweak Part 5  Dragon ich liebe meine FXAA CFG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (21. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ eigenen Schatten & Post Process Tweak Part 6.1  compare default vs my FXAA CFG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (22. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim 
mit 
 ini Tweaks & Texturmods
(ingame alles max. was geht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXBaseXx (23. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim 

mit

FXAA Mod und Texturepacks

Finish Moves​


----------



## black_porkfire (23. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

1920x1080 max. Details 4x MSAA


----------



## xXBaseXx (23. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

Max Settings @ 1680x1050
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (24. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim + Mods
____________________________________________
Maximale Details @ 1920x1200 | 8xAA | 16xAF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Boardi05 (25. November 2011)

*Test Drive Unlimited 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. November 2011)

*Metro 2033*​ 
Mfg​


----------



## Legacyy (25. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim 
mit 
 ini Tweaks & Texturmods
(ingame alles max. was geht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (25. November 2011)

*Batman Arkham City*

Einstellungen : DX9 (DX11 geht nicht, Patch ist in Arbeit) - Full HD + 32 CSAA + Sehr hoch + alles MAX


----------



## exxilee (26. November 2011)

Skyrim!
In 1920x1080


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. November 2011)

*The Elder Scrolls IV - Skyrim*

_(1680x1050 | 4xTrSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Ini Mod + diverse Mods(477MB) | Fov 81| Rest: max)_​


----------



## KillerCroc (26. November 2011)

Batman Arkham City 

Einstellungen : DX9 (DX11 geht nicht, Patch ist in Arbeit) - Full HD + 32 CSAA + Sehr hoch + alles MAX


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. November 2011)

Heute gibts mal was von X3-TC


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. November 2011)

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*


----------



## KillerCroc (26. November 2011)

Batman Arkham City


----------



## Ion (28. November 2011)

*Skyrim mit diversen Mods @ Ultra*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (29. November 2011)

Batman Arkham City


----------



## Legacyy (29. November 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim 
mit 
 ini Tweaks & Texturmods
(ingame alles max. was geht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SebaCl (1. Dezember 2011)

En paa Pics von mir


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Dezember 2011)

Das nenne ich mal einen fairen Handel bei Civ 5


----------



## SebaCl (2. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt, sorry, man sollte sich eben nicht mit fremden Fdern schmücken! Auch nicht aus Versehen...
sry again !!!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Dezember 2011)

*Skyrm - Part #1*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Dezember 2011)

*Skyrm - Part #2*


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Dezember 2011)

5292x1050 | 2x Adaptives MSAA/16xHQ-AF | Ini Mod + Multimonitoring Fix| | max. Details


----------



## lu89 (4. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim, mit Mods und ini Tweaks


----------



## lu89 (4. Dezember 2011)

Part 2


----------



## Menthe (4. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim mit FXAA Injector, Ini Tweaks und ein paar weitern Mods.


----------



## Scornage (9. Dezember 2011)

*TES V: Skyrim
*Mods: Enhanced Night Skyrim | Skyrim Sunglare | Realistic Water

*Part #1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scornage (9. Dezember 2011)

*Part #2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scornage (9. Dezember 2011)

*Part #3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedBrain (9. Dezember 2011)

*Forza Motorsport 4*

*von Turn 10 / Microsoft
für Xbox 360*

Dank 3 Days free XBox Live Gold kann ich ein paar Bildern uploaden. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Dezember 2011)

*Crysis 2*​ 
MFG​


----------



## propa (12. Dezember 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ eigenen Schatten & Post Process Tweak Part 7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (12. Dezember 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ eigenen Schatten & Post Process Tweak Part 8


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (13. Dezember 2011)

*ASSASSINS CREED*
*BROTHERHOOD*
1280x1024 | max Details | 16x AF | 2x AA ( Multisampling )


​


----------



## Flotter Geist (16. Dezember 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever :The Doktor who cloned me






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lu89 (18. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Grüße von den Zitternden Inseln


----------



## Legacyy (19. Dezember 2011)

TES V: SKYRIM
1920x1200, alles max., ini-tweaks + ENB v0.100 vom 18.12. (noch ca. 30fps)
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Dezember 2011)

Flatout Ultimate Carnage
 1920x1200, alles max., ENB von Flatout2 wird momentan von mir engepasst....
immer vorher/nacher Effekt​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (19. Dezember 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ eigenen Schatten & Post Process Tweak div. MODS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2011)

*Dreamfall: The Longest Journey​**Crow*
8x SGSSAA/16x AF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [LSD]Timewarp82 (19. Dezember 2011)

*Crysis 2 / 1920x1080 / SP-Map "Alien Vessel" / geänderte Skybox + ToD / Flowgraphs (Schärfe+Unschärfe+LensFlares)

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Dezember 2011)

Flatout Ultimate Carnage
 1920x1200, alles max., ENB von Flatout2 
immer vorher/nacher Effekt​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja, hab die ENB mal hochgeladen: https://rapidshare.com/files/3891312411/Flatout_UC_ENB.rar
Bei Performanceproblemen einfach mal hier unter "PRESET DESCRIPTION" und SSAO gucken.


----------



## xzak (19. Dezember 2011)

*Digital Combat Simulation A-10C WARTHOG*
5040x1080, Max.Details +Sichtmod, 16xAA ingame, Supersampling in Treiber aktiviert. 

​


----------



## propa (20. Dezember 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ eigenen Schatten & Post Process Tweak div. MODS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xzak (20. Dezember 2011)

Crysis 2 DX11 + MaLDoHD + Quality Mod 1.7 by ShonE
5040x1050 Widescreen 
Settings : Ultra   
Ingame Screenshoots ohne Fotoshop bei ca 10 fps  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Legacyy (20. Dezember 2011)

Flatout Ultimate Carnage​  1920x1200, alles max., ENB von Flatout2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kleines Gameplay Video: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_142NYJxLyA&hd=1​


----------



## Legacyy (20. Dezember 2011)

TES V: SKYRIM
 1920x1200, alles max., ini-tweaks + angepasste ENB v0.100



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2011)

Crysis 2​ 

Mfg​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2011)

TES V: SKYRIM
 1920x1200, alles max., ini-tweaks + ENB v0.101 (verschiedene Settings)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (24. Dezember 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ eigenen Schatten & Post Process Tweak div. MODS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flotter Geist (25. Dezember 2011)

*DNF:The Doctor who cloned m*e


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim, max Settings 1920x1080 4xSSAA+Edge Detect




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2011-12-2313-08-5okvi2.jpg


----------



## gamestoplay (26. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim mit meiner ENB+ FXAA Config


----------



## Bene11660 (26. Dezember 2011)

*Global Offensive Map de_dust2 @CSS 4xMSAA *


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2011)

gamestoplay schrieb:


> Skyrim mit meiner ENB+ FXAA Config


 
Da ist so eine Art Grauschleier auf deinen Bildern. Wo kommt das her???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bene11660 schrieb:


> *Counter-Strike Map: Global Offensive de_dust2 4xMSAA *



Ich hab ganz vergessen wie Steril CS aussah.


----------



## Ion (26. Dezember 2011)

*Limbo*


----------



## GxGamer (27. Dezember 2011)

*Sonic Generations*

1680x1050
Details Max 

Meinung: Sooo geil. Grafik finde ich supi, Atmosphäre stimmt, Original-Soundtrack (!)
Das erste Spiel seit Jahren welches mir Jubelgebrüll entlockt hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Legacyy (27. Dezember 2011)

- GTA IV -
3340x2100 Downsampling + eigene Icenhancer 1.3 Config + DoF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (28. Dezember 2011)

*Alice Madness Returns*


----------



## propa (29. Dezember 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ eigenen Schatten & Post Process Tweak div. MODS 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumpi (29. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim 5 in: 1440p + 8xMSAA + 8x TSAA + HD Texturpack + alle Regler hoch xD :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (30. Dezember 2011)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 + Icenhancer 2.0 Beta3 WIP Test



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (1. Januar 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ eigenen Schatten & Post Process Tweak div. MODS 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (1. Januar 2012)

Ist aus Venetica, ich find die Pose irgendiwe toll  
Auch wenn ihr linker Knöchel nach diesem Stand sicher nen Knacks hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ure504633-venetica-2012-01-01-21-05-25-95.jpg


----------



## Legacyy (2. Januar 2012)

- GTA IV -
3840x2400 (resized) + Icenhancer 2.0 Beta3 WIP Test​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (2. Januar 2012)

Habe mal ein wenig in Skyrim rumgespielt und getestet
Danke an propa für die Tipps mit den "Cheats". Demnächst werden meine Screens etwas besser aussehen


----------



## propa (2. Januar 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ own  ENB HDR settings, work in progress  so jetzt aber ENB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Januar 2012)

TES V: SKYRIM
 1920x1200, alles max., ini-tweaks + ENB v0.102



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beehatsch (2. Januar 2012)

*STWOR*
1920x1080 - DX11 - max Details - 8xAA/16xAF

Gerade erst angefangen, find es bisher sehr nett.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (3. Januar 2012)

*SKYRIM* Reloaded, endlich mit Super Screens 
Alles auf Max. was geht, 47 Mods aktiv


----------



## gamestoplay (3. Januar 2012)

Skyrim mit einigen Mods und eigener ENB+FXAA Config.
Falls ihr meine Settings haben wollt hier ist der Link 
Klick


----------



## propa (3. Januar 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Lydia @ own ENB HDR settings, work in progress



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Januar 2012)

TES V: SKYRIM
 1920x1200, alles max., ini-tweaks + ENB v0.102 (siehe Sig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@kazzig
Stell in der Skyrimprefs.ini folgendes ein, dann sind die Kanten sauber:
fShadowDistance=3000.0000​


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (5. Januar 2012)

Dunkle nächte  ins Tamriell






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch ein kleines Video damit man sieht das die screenshots nicht mit Photoshop entstanden sind.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1xd9HMC1P18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## propa (5. Januar 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ own ENB HDR settings, v0.2a




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Januar 2012)

TES V: SKYRIM
 1920x1200, alles max., ini-tweaks + ENB v0.102



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Januar 2012)

*Test Drive Unlimited 2*


----------



## lu89 (6. Januar 2012)

Die Gesichter in Skyrim werden immer besser


----------



## Legacyy (6. Januar 2012)

TES V: SKYRIM
 1920x1200, alles max., ini-tweaks + ENB v0.102 (WIP Nacht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (6. Januar 2012)

*Dead Space 2*


----------



## Opheliac (7. Januar 2012)

*Star Wars FoC: Warhammer 40.000 - Fire in the Sky MOD*​


----------



## NotAnExit (7. Januar 2012)

*Crysis - DX10, max. Details, 2AA + downsampling  2520x1574@1680x1050, Ultra Quality Config Mod + Rygel´s Textur Mod

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Stalker - Call of Pripyat - max. Details (Sichweite reduziert)*, *2AA + downsampling  2520x1574@1680x1050 (leider habe ich nur noch diese verkleinerten Screens) + Complete Mod

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (7. Januar 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ own ENB HDR settings, v0.3a




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (8. Januar 2012)

TES V: SKYRIM
 1920x1200, alles max., ini-tweaks + ENB v0.102



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz schön schwer aus über 60 Screens die besten raus zu suchen ​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Januar 2012)

*Half-Life 2 + CM11.01 Mod*
_(2880x1800@1680x1050 | 16QxCSAA/16HQxAF | AO-HQ | Rest:Max)_
_4x/8xSGSSAA wollen gerade nicht greifen aber denke das ich bald eine Lösung dafür finde!_
_P.s.: Kennt hier keine andren spiele mehr außer Skyrim ? _?​


----------



## kero81 (8. Januar 2012)

Half Life sieht ganz schön.. steril aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (8. Januar 2012)

*Battlefield 3: 1680x1050, niedrigste Details, 1xAA/1xAF
*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein fehlendes Haus, das nach einer Minute (!) geladen wurde. Der epische Endkampf gegen Invisible Man wird mich nun wohl endgültig zum Aufrüsten bewegen. Das Lustige dabei: Die Grafikkarte langweilt sich bei durchschnittlich 60% GPU-Load und stemmt auch hohe Details mit denselben Bildraten (& Bugs), somit dürfte es wohl an CPU & RAM liegen.

Edit: Mist, habe wohl den falschen Thread erwischt, wollte eigtl. hier posten. Wäre es evtl. möglich, den Beitrag zu verschieben oder zu löschen?


----------



## Legacyy (8. Januar 2012)

- GTA IV -
2880x1800 via Treiber + Icenhancer 2.0 Beta3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Abwechslung mal kein Skyrim^^​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Januar 2012)

*Half-Life 2 + CM11.01 Mod*
_(2880x1800@1680x1050 | 16QxCSAA/16HQxAF | AO-HQ | Rest:Max)_
_4x/8xSGSSAA wollen gerade nicht greifen aber denke das ich bald eine Lösung dafür finde!_​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Januar 2012)

*Half-Life 2 + CM11.01 Mod*
_(2880x1800@1680x1050 | 16QxCSAA/16HQxAF | AO-HQ | Rest:Max)_
_4x/8xSGSSAA wollen gerade nicht greifen aber denke das ich bald eine Lösung dafür finde!_​


----------



## Legacyy (8. Januar 2012)

TES V: SKYRIM
 1920x1200, alles max., ini-tweaks + ENB v0.102 WIP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (8. Januar 2012)

@Legacyy
Irgendwie sind deine Screens alle so dunkel. Ist das mit Absicht so?

Für Topic: 
Witcher 2 Max. Details mit einigen Tweaks


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (8. Januar 2012)

*Skyrim Brasilian Sun ENB + meine Tweaks + ne menge Mods

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagen kann wie ich diesen Schleier nachts weg bekomme bin ich vollends zufrieden mit der ENB​


----------



## Legacyy (9. Januar 2012)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & ENB Mod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (9. Januar 2012)

*Noch mehr Witcher 2 
Alles @ max*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Januar 2012)

*Half-Life 2 + CM11.01 Mod*
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(8xMSAA/4xSGSSAA)/16HQxAF/LOD -0.500 | Rest: Max)_
_AO(Treiber seitig) ist aus da die Mod schon AO mt bringt! Für 8xSGSSAA reicht die Leistung der GTX460 leider nicht aus. Für DS (2100x1314) dazu schlaten leider auch nicht^^_​


----------



## Legacyy (11. Januar 2012)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & ENB Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (11. Januar 2012)

Ein paar weitere Screenshots aus meinem Archiv
*Diesmal Fable 3, max. Details, 4xSGSSAA*


----------



## Legacyy (14. Januar 2012)

*- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & ENB Mod​*Mal keine Screens sondern ein kurzes Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKFGoqdp-g8


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Januar 2012)

*Half-Life 2 + CM11.01 Mod*
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(8xMSAA/4xSGSSAA)/16HQxAF/LOD -0.500 | Rest: Max)_​


----------



## Radfahrer (15. Januar 2012)

Stalker Call of Pripyat (2880x1800@ 24" 1920x1200/maxed/HDAO/kein AA) mit Mod MISERY (findet ihr auf www.moddb.com)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Spass und Grüsse, Radfahrer


----------



## Legacyy (15. Januar 2012)

TES V: SKYRIM
 1920x1200, alles max., ini-tweaks + ENB v0.102 (1.+2.) / ENB Injector v0.103 (3.-5.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Char bei Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## propa (16. Januar 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ mixed ENB by Legacyy and my own




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Januar 2012)

*Reckoning

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (18. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe, es passt hier in den Thread, will keinen extra Faden eröffnen. Hier mal mein Skyrim-Art (Ölgemälde-Effekt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (19. Januar 2012)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & ENB Mod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (20. Januar 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ mixed ENB by Legacyy and my own 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (21. Januar 2012)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & ENB Mod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Galerie: Schaku HD​


----------



## propa (21. Januar 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim @ mixed ENB by Legacyy and my own 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (21. Januar 2012)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & ENB Mod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Januar 2012)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & ENB Mod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ SMAA von mir bearbeitet, gibt jetzt so gut wie keine eckigen kanten mehr: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Januar 2012)

*Saints Row The Third*
_(2100x1314@ 1680x1050 | 8xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | DX11 | Setttings: Hoch)
Es macht echt laune das Spiel zu spielen denn man kann jeden sch*** machen ^^
_​


----------



## Legacyy (24. Januar 2012)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & ENB Mod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Januar 2012)

*Half-Life 2 + CM11.01 Mod*
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(8xMSAA/4xSGSSAA)/16HQxAF/LOD -0.500 | Rest: Max)
Wie ich keinene GTA4 Autos mehr sehen kann echt nervt echt langsam genau wie die ganzen Skyrim Bilder lasst euch doch mal was neues einfallen !!
_​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Januar 2012)

*Half-Life 2 + CM11.01 Mod*
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(8xMSAA/4xSGSSAA)/16HQxAF/LOD -0.500 | Rest: Max)_​


----------



## Legacyy (26. Januar 2012)

TES V: SKYRIM
 1920x1200, alles max., ini-tweaks + ENB v0.102
vergleichscreens vorher/nachher aktueller Stand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Januar 2012)

*Half-Life 2 + CM11.01 Mod*
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(8xMSAA/4xSGSSAA)/16HQxAF/LOD -0.500 | Rest: Max)_​


----------



## Legacyy (27. Januar 2012)

TES V: SKYRIM
 1920x1200, alles max., ini-tweaks + ENB v0.102



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (28. Januar 2012)

Den Crimson kannste einfach Ignorieren, der is hier die Forumheulsuse.  Der hat immer was zu meckern...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Januar 2012)

*Half-Life 2 + CM11.01 Mod*
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(8xMSAA/4xSGSSAA)/16HQxAF/LOD -0.500 | Rest: Max)_


----------



## Pumpi (31. Januar 2012)

Crysis 2 DX 11 @ HD Pack in 4000x2250p :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Februar 2012)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution
1920x1200 + ENB Mod
Erst mal zum Vergleich ohne/ mit ENB:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will jetzt nicht mehr ohne zocken^^
konstante 60fps VSync, GTX580@ 900MHz@1,075V​


----------



## Legacyy (2. Februar 2012)

Ja, das SGSSAA mein ich ja^^
hab immer noch genug Power vom PC her. kann ja auch ohne VSync und weniger als 60fps zocken.

EDIT:
Hab noch nen ziemlich geilen Screen aus GTA IV gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (3. Februar 2012)

Bissel Skyrim new 4096x4096 Skin and UVP Map closer look@ new Gothic ENB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monocus (5. Februar 2012)

TES: Skyrim
1680x1050@1280x800 | (quasi) max. Details | 4xMSAA + 2xSSAA + 16:1 AF + SSAO | diverse Mods




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (11. Februar 2012)

Ich find das irgendwie nervig und lustig zugleich.


----------



## Legacyy (11. Februar 2012)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & eigener ENB Mod 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (11. Februar 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning
Maxed @ 1920x1200 16xAF, SMAA (per Treiber forciertes AA produziert kleinere aber störende Grafikfehler)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> GTA bitte mehr als nur Auto !! Check es doch mal es ist so langweilig was du machst. Jeder kennt Autos !


 
Und wieder nur am Weinen...

Crimson 2.0, check du es mal das es nicht um die Autos geht... Deine Weinen kennt jeder, das ist langweilig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (12. Februar 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning
 Maxed @ 1920x1200 16xAF, SMAA (per Treiber forciertes AA produziert kleinere aber störende Grafikfehler)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (12. Februar 2012)

- GTA IV -
2880x1800 & eigener ENB Mod (mal ne komplett andere Atmosphäre als Standard)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crimson ich hoffe du bist zufrieden ​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Februar 2012)

_*The Darkness II*_
(2100x1314@1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Alles Max | Österreicher Version)
Ich brauche echt mehr GPU Power für DS+SGSSAA..._mir gehen allgemein die GTA4 bilder auf dem Sack _​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Februar 2012)

_*The Darkness II*_
(2100x1314@1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Alles Max | Österreicher Version)
Ich brauche echt mehr GPU Power für DS+SGSSAA..._mir gehen allgemein die GTA4 bilder auf dem Sack _​


----------



## propa (14. Februar 2012)

me 3 demo


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Februar 2012)

_*Mass Effect 3*_
[1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF]
_Das Spielst so weit super aber die Texturen sind echt nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ! Besser Bilder und AA-Bits folgen!_ ​


----------



## X-2ELL (14. Februar 2012)

Mass Effect 3 - Demo
1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (15. Februar 2012)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & eigener ENB Mod
Die ME3 Texturen sind echt net gut, selbst mein GTA IV sieht das besser aus....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Februar 2012)

*Half-Life 2 + CM11.01 Mod*
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(8xMSAA/4xSGSSAA)/16xHQ-AF/LOD -1.00 | Rest: Max)_​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (18. Februar 2012)

*Alan Wake*

@ 1920x1200 / AA=2x AF=16 / All max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FlachBANG !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Deimos (18. Februar 2012)

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_

 [5760x1080 | 4-8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: nochmals drei Shots, die mir gut gefallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iconoclast (18. Februar 2012)

*Dear Esther 1920x1080 bei maximalen Details*​

​


----------



## Legacyy (19. Februar 2012)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & ENB Mix By YUG 
 (config-mix by yug74 v. 1.2(12_02_2012).rar - download)​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Februar 2012)

_*The Darkness II*_
(2100x1314@1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Alles Max | Österreicher Version)
_Werde wohl eher auf DS setzten als auf SGSSAA scheint mir für das Spiel das beste zu sein..muss ich aber noch Testen_.​


----------



## EnergyCross (20. Februar 2012)

Two Worlds 2 - war wohl etwas kalt


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Februar 2012)

_*The Darkness II*_
(3008x1880@1680x1050 | 1xAA/16xHQ-AF | Alles Max | Österreicher Version)
_Nach vielen vergleichen schaut DS besser als SGSSAA das das Spiel InGame FXAA hat und das Bild leicht Blury macht. Und die Leitung ist mit DS auch besser warum auch immer ^^_​


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Februar 2012)

*Dear Esther*
1920x1080, maximale Details
Ein traumhaftes Spiel, unbeschreiblich. Es lässt einen einfach treiben während man selber in Gedanken versinkt.​


----------



## GxGamer (20. Februar 2012)

*Dear Esther*

1680x1050 Original Auflösung
Details Max / 4xMSAA / 16xAF

Ich kapier dieses "Spiel" nicht....
Man läuft rum, der erzählt was (auf englisch) und das wars.
(Ich kann da nix traumhaftes entdecken.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist es ein "Erkundungsspiel" wo man halt nur rumgeht.​


----------



## GxGamer (21. Februar 2012)

*Star Trek Online*

Jetzt wo es Free 2 Play ist... 

ursprünglich 1680x1050
Details Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Februar 2012)

_*The Darkness II*_
(3200x2000@1680x1050 | 1xAA/16xHQ-AF | Alles Max | Österreicher Version)
_Leute Kauft euch das Spiel es ist der Hammer ! Das Ende ist einfach nur GEIL !_
_Und selbst auf 3200x2000 habe ich immer noch 30 bis 40FPS und es schaut einfach nur Super aus !_
_Warum zwei bilder in 1600x1000 sind kein plan ?_​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Februar 2012)

_*The Darkness II*_*- Part 2*
(3200x2000@1680x1050 | 1xAA/16xHQ-AF | Alles Max | Österreicher Version)
Die Bilder sind fast Main-Seiten Tauglich !​


----------



## Legacyy (22. Februar 2012)

- GTA IV -
1264x762 & ENB von mir  TEIL 1
(Größe wegen editieren im Fenstermodus^^)​  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Februar 2012)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & ENB von mir  Teil 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Februar 2012)

The Witcher 2 / Assassins of Kings

Mfg​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (24. Februar 2012)

*Alan Wake*

@ 1920x1200 / AA=2x AF=16 / All max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## xzak (25. Februar 2012)

Project CARS

 Build 159 Pre-Alpha 
Ingame Max Grafik​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (25. Februar 2012)

*Alan Wake*
*Zwischensequenzen, Anfang erstes Kapitel*​


----------



## X-2ELL (25. Februar 2012)

*Anno 2070

1920x1080
max. Einstellungen

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein herrliches Spiel!​


----------



## Legacyy (25. Februar 2012)

Mass Effect 2
 1920x1200 (+ ENB Mod von mir)
ohne______________mit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2012)

*Alan Wake*
(1680x1050 | 8xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV Erweitert | Rest Max)
_SGSSAA macht in dem Spiel leider nur Fehler werde mal Bald DS testen._​


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2012)

*Alan  Wake*
_max. Settings @ 1680x1050_​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2012)

*Alan Wake*
(2100x1314@1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+FXAA(inGame)/16xHQ-AF | FOV Erweitert | Rest Max)
_Habe das FOV noch eine Stück Erweitert mach so mehr Spaß_
_Wenn man das AA abschalten könnte wäre mehr DS drin !_
​


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2012)

*Alan Wake*
*max. Settings @ 1680x1050*​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2012)

*Alan Wake*
(2520x1576@1680x1050 | 8xMSAA+FXAA(inGame)/16xHQ-AF | FOV Erweitert | Rest Max)
_Das Über Bild muss ich sagen..mit ganzen 11FPS ^^_​


----------



## propa (27. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder Skyrim von mir new ENB


----------



## propa (27. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder Skyrim von mir new ENB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Legacyy du hast POST


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Februar 2012)

*Alan Wake*
(2100x1314@1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+FXAA(inGame)/16xHQ-AF | FOV Erweitert | Rest Max)
_Im großen und ganz schaut das Spiel echt gut aus aber es stellen da sind die Texturen echt unter aller sau!_​


----------



## Legacyy (28. Februar 2012)

*Mass Effect 2*​ 1920x1200 + ENB
Ich muss umbedingt noch FXAA+SMAA einfügen^^

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (28. Februar 2012)

*Alice Madness Return Uncut*

1920x1080 + PhysX hoch + AA an + alles max


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Februar 2012)

*Alan Wake*
(2100x1314@1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+FXAA(inGame)/16xHQ-AF | FOV Max | Rest Max)​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Februar 2012)

*Alan Wake -Part 2*
(2100x1314@1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+FXAA(inGame)/16xHQ-AF | FOV Max | Rest Max)​


----------



## KillerCroc (29. Februar 2012)

*Alice Madness Return Uncut*

1920x1080 + PhysX hoch + 16AF + 8AA + alles max


----------



## GxGamer (1. März 2012)

*Train Simulator 2012*
*-Intercity Express Addon*-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



e


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2012)

*Alan Wake*
*max. Settings @ 1680x1050*​


----------



## Legacyy (3. März 2012)

*- GTA IV -*
1920x1200 & ENB by Niggbert 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5z55o5ot0ph14cb
ich wollte ja eig. kein GTA mehr posten... aber das muss einfach gezeigt werden^^​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (3. März 2012)

*TES V: SKYRIM*
 1920x1200 + ENB v0.102 vorher/nachher standard Farben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flotter Geist (3. März 2012)

*Max Payne : 1920x1080*, * Max Settings,Win7 64bit 








*


----------



## KillerCroc (3. März 2012)

*Alice Madness Return Uncut*

1920 x 1080
 32 x CSAA
 16 AF
alles max.


----------



## Flotter Geist (3. März 2012)

Part2​Max Payne:*1920x1080*,*Max Settings,Win7 64bit*


----------



## GxGamer (4. März 2012)

*Railworks 3: Train Simulator 2012*

*-Intercity Express Addon-*

ursprünglich 1680x1050
4xMSAA / 8xAF / 2012 Game Engine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schätze die feinen Details im Game, z.B. lesbare Abfallbehälter, schaufelnde Bagger oder transportierende Gabelstapler 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## KillerCroc (4. März 2012)

Alice Madness Return Uncut

1920 x 1080
32 x CSAA
16 AF
alles max.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. März 2012)

*Alan Wake*
(2100x1314@1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+FXAA(inGame)/16xHQ-AF | FOV Max | Rest Max)
_So nun mach ich auch mal einen auf GTA4 _​


----------



## KillerCroc (5. März 2012)

Alice Madness Return Uncut

1920 x 1080
32 x CSAA
16 AF
alles max.

.. das Game endet hier. Fazit :


----------



## Legacyy (6. März 2012)

mass effect_* 3*_
1920x1200 Standard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mal mit dem Inspector die Eigenschaften hochgefahren (jetzt nur noch 40+fps):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. März 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*
_(2100x1314@1680x1050 | 1xAA+FXAA/16xHQ-AF | AO-Quality | Rest Max)_
_Dank AO schaut das ganz echt besser aus..._
_AO anleistung unter : Link _​


----------



## Flotter Geist (7. März 2012)

Part3​*Max Payne*:1920x1080 ,Max Settings,Win 7 64bit


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. März 2012)

*Alan Wake*
(2100x1314@1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+FXAA(inGame)/16xHQ-AF | FOV Max | Rest Max)
_So nun bin ich durch und ? Sch... offenes Ende..._


*Mass Effect 3*
_(2100x1314@1680x1050 | 1xAA+FXAA/16xHQ-AF | AO-Quality | Rest Max)_
_AO anleistung unter : Link_​*Mass Effect 3*
_(2100x1314@1680x1050 | 1xAA+FXAA oder SMAA/16xHQ-AF | AO-Quality | Rest Max)_
_AO anleistung unter : Link
Was denkt ihr was ist Besser FXAA(Bild1) oder SMAA(Ultra/Bild2)
_​


----------



## Darkknightrippper (8. März 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*
_*Einstellungen*_ *im Treiber:*
16x AF HQ
4x EQAA (Modus: _Super-Sampling_)​


----------



## cap82 (9. März 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> *Mass Effect 3*
> _(2100x1314@1680x1050 | 1xAA+FXAA oder SMAA/16xHQ-AF | AO-Quality | Rest Max)_
> _AO anleistung unter : Link
> Was denkt ihr was ist Besser FXAA(Bild1) oder SMAA(Ultra/Bild2)
> _​


 
ganz klar Bild 2 mit SMAA. Achte auf den Querbalken über dem rechten Handgelenk, der mit dem schwarzen Streifen in der Mitte..


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2012)

Mass Effect_* 3*_ - part 1_*
2880x1800+SMAA
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2012)

Mass Effect_* 3*_ - part 2

*2880x1800+SMAA*/1920x1200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WTF!?: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (9. März 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*​ _*Einstellungen*_ *im Treiber:*
16x AF HQ
4x EQAA (Modus: _Super-Sampling_)


----------



## Seabound (10. März 2012)

*Brawl Busters​**@ max. Settings​*


----------



## Boardi05 (10. März 2012)

*Q.U.B.E.*
@ max details
​


----------



## Legacyy (10. März 2012)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & ENB Mix
mal wieder^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (10. März 2012)

Mass Effect_* 3*_

*2880x1800+SMAA*/1920x1200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (10. März 2012)

@ Legacyy

Ist bei Mass Effect 3 die Einstellung SMAA mitten im Spiel dabei, oder hast du die im Treiber / Inspector eingestellt ?

Ich denke mal sonst hast du alles max ? Frisst das Game eigentlich Hardware oder hat die GTX 580 keine Probleme ?

Weil deine Bilder sehen echt klasse aus


@ all

Alibi Bilder  - Mass Effect 2 - alles MAX


----------



## Boardi05 (11. März 2012)

*Test Drive Unlimited 2*​


----------



## propa (11. März 2012)

Mal wieder Skyrim von mir und wieder eine neue ENB mit eigenen Settings 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. März 2012)

*Portal 2*
@ max Details​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. März 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*
_(1920x1200@1680x1050 | 2xSGSSAA_(8xCSAA+2xSGSSAA)_/16xHQ-AF/-0.875 LOD| AO-Performance | Rest Max)_
_AO anleistung unter : Link  und für SGSSAA (AA-Bits C1 oder 080100C5)_​


----------



## Deimos (11. März 2012)

Project CARS
_5760x1080, 4-8 SGSSAA_​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die neuen Beleuchtungseffekte sind toll. Den Shot mit dem Gumpert (erstes Bild) finde ich Wahnsinn.​ 
_Nachtrag: Die Bilder sollten in Originalgrösse betrachtet werden. Andernfalls treten durch die hohe Komprimierung starke Kanten auf._​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. März 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*
_(1920x1200@1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA_(16xCSAA+4xSGSSAA)_/16xHQ-AF/-0.875 LOD| Rest Max)_
_AO Anleistung unter : Link  und für SGSSAA (AA-Bits C1 oder 080100C5)_​


----------



## Legacyy (12. März 2012)

Mass Effect_* 3
*_1920x1200
War mal etwas im Club unterwegs 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. März 2012)

cod mw3​


----------



## Legacyy (12. März 2012)

Mass Effect_* 3
*_1920x1200 (32xCSAA+8xSGSSAA) + Free Cam via Coalesced.bin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. März 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*
_(1600x1024 | 4xSGSSAA_(32xCSAA+4xSGSSAA)_/16xHQ-AF/-0.875 LOD | Rest Max)_
SGSSAA und AO für Mass Effect 3 frei schalten​


----------



## propa (15. März 2012)

Skyrim mit meiner finalen ENB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (15. März 2012)

Mass Effect 2
32xCSAA + 8xSGSSAA + max. SSAO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. März 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*
_(1600x1024 | 4xSGSSAA_(32xCSAA+4xSGSSAA)_/16xHQ-AF/-0.875 LOD | Rest Max)_
SGSSAA und AO für Mass Effect 3 frei schalten​


----------



## snaapsnaap (16. März 2012)

Grand Theft Auto IV​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (17. März 2012)

*Mass Effekt 3*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. März 2012)

*Call of Duty - MW3*
1680x1050 | 4xMSAA+4xTSAA/16xHQ-AF| AO-HQ | Rest Max
_Sind noch nicht die Finalen Settings bin noch am Testen
_​


----------



## Legacyy (18. März 2012)

- GTA IV -
1920x1200 & eigene ENB​ Release in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (18. März 2012)

*- Mass Effect 3 - *


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. März 2012)

*Call of Duty - MW3*
1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | AO-HQ | Rest Max​


----------



## Boardi05 (19. März 2012)

Lego Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## N8Mensch2 (19. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Casus Belli*
A Crysis Wars Battlefield-Multiplayer-Modification _Version Nr.65 @ 1680*1050 + 4xMSAA_


----------



## KillerCroc (19. März 2012)

*- Mass Effect 3 -*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. März 2012)

*Call of Duty - MW3*
1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(16xCSAA+4xSGSSAA)/16xHQ-AF | AO-Q | Rest Max
Also beim besten will es ist bis jetzt der Wohl unrealistischste Teil von allen ! 
​


----------



## Boardi05 (20. März 2012)

Portal 2​


----------



## KillerCroc (20. März 2012)

*- Mass Effect 3 -*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. März 2012)

*Call of Duty - MW3*
1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA(16QxCSAA+4xSGSSAA)/16xHQ-AF | AO-Q | Rest Max
Was für eine Sch**ß ehrlich ! Wie können das nur so viele Leute Spielen mir total verständlich...​


----------



## KillerCroc (21. März 2012)

*- Mass Effect 3 -*

 - FINALE - ENDE 

TOP GAME


----------



## Wuppertal_one (23. März 2012)

*GTA IV
Mit ENB (Icenhancer 2.0N, Gionights Best ENB oder L3EVOs ENB 87 und Carpack)
*woooohooooooo...

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. März 2012)

*Starship Troopers*
1600x1024 | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max
_Mehr als 1600x1024 gibt das Spiel leider nicht her._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## digitalray (26. März 2012)

*Mass Effect 3 + Fantasy ENB Mod*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Fantasy Mod 1.0

- Japano Style aimed
- brighter and slightly warmer colors
- Light Scattering
- softer Lighting and Menus
- darker Areas are darker and add to the softer effect


----------



## Ion (26. März 2012)

Möchte nun auch wieder mitmischen. Hier meine bisher besten Screenshots aus *Mass Effect 3*, natürlich mit Supersampling aufgewertet 

Bild 3 finde ich witzig, da verliere ich gerade beim Schach (man sieht es am Gesichtsausdruck)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. März 2012)

*Starship Troopers*
1680x1050 | 8/4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max+ mehre cfg Tweaks
_Dank der CFG kann ich auch endlich 1050p nutzen. Was Leider ist das Spiel Gefühl unter SGSSAA bescheiden, Trotz 50+FPS_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (26. März 2012)

- GTA IV -​ 1920x1200 & eigene ENB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lensflare ist noch WIP....​


----------



## Ion (28. März 2012)

Mass Effect 3 kann sehr hübsch aussehen, man muss es nur lassen ...


----------



## Galford (30. März 2012)

*Riiiiiiidge Raaaaacer Unbounded*​ 
*max Details (allerdings gibt auch so gut wie keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten)*
(Und ja, es ist teilweise kein schönes Spiel)​


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2012)

*Project CARS - pre alpha*
_*1680x1050 max Settings*_​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. März 2012)

*Transformers - War for Cybertron*
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max__)_
_Würde gern das HUD aus schalten geht aber leider nicht. Und leider kann auch nicht  zu das FOV anpassen. _
Bilder bitte an klicken um die volle Qualität zu genießen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (31. März 2012)

*Ridge Racer Unbounded (Teil 2)*​ 
*(maximale Details)*​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. März 2012)

*Transformers - War for Cybertron*
_(1680x1050 | 8x/4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max__)_
Bilder bitte an klicken um die volle Qualität zu genießen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (31. März 2012)

- GTA IV -​ 2400x1500/1920x1200 & eigene ENB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. April 2012)

*Transformers - War for Cybertron*
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max__)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Seabound (2. April 2012)

_*Drakensang Online​*_


----------



## Ion (2. April 2012)

*Mass Effect 3, max Details mit SGSSAA*


----------



## Seabound (3. April 2012)

_*Wing Commander Saga - The Darkest Dawn*_

_*1680x1050 max. Settings*_​


----------



## blaidd (5. April 2012)

The Witcher 2
1920x1200, max. Details, "Ubersampling" (Downsampling), Multisampling, SMAA
beide Karten ans Limit übertaktet, trotzdem sackts dann und wann mal auf knapp 20fps... sonst so 30-40. Lief aber auch schon mal besser. Sind wohl die Treiber...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








​


----------



## blaidd (5. April 2012)

Need for Speed - The Run
1920x1200 Ultra-Settings, Ingame-AA (FXAA nehm ich mal an). Forciertes AA funktioniert nicht, dabei läuft's mit butterweichen 60 Frames (vsync). Da wär noch ordentlich Luft... Naja, kann sich trotzdem sehen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. April 2012)

*Battlefield 3*
1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+FXAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 90/HABO ON | Rest Max + FXAA Mod 1.3 Beta 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (6. April 2012)

*Diverse Spiele​​*

1 + 2: Brink | 3: World in Conflict | 4: World of Warcraft
Alle auf maximalen Settings.
​


----------



## blaidd (6. April 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Mach das Übersampling aus das brauch keine sau ! Ach lieber Ds an oder SGSSAA das bringt dir mehr und Frist nicht x FPS !


 
Watt? Das sieht genial aus..! würd ich mir für möglichst viele Games wünschen. Die Texturen werden mitgeglättet und wirken dadurch extrem detailliert... Ist ja auch wunderbar spielbar, ab und an einen kleinen Slowdown kann ich verschmerzen. Falls irgendwann doch mal eine Stelle kommt, bei der es nicht anständig läuft, klopp ich lieber das Multisampling raus, das fällt wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht auf, vor allem mit SMAA.
"Ubersampling"=Downsampling meines Wissens. 
Battlefield 3 LE (Campaign)
1920x1200, Ultra-Settings, 4xMSAA, 16xAF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



funktioniert da eigentlich Downsampling? Morgen mal probieren...





​


----------



## simpsonlisa (6. April 2012)

Mass effect 3 1920x1080 max.details hud ausgeblendet


----------



## simpsonlisa (6. April 2012)

Rage 2880x1620/1920x1080 max.details hud ausgeblendet


----------



## blaidd (6. April 2012)

Mass Effect 3 CE
1920x1200, max. Einstellungen, 8xSSAA, FXAA, 16xAF

@Crimson: (SG)SSAA (welches ich immer meine, wenn ich SSAA schreibe, btw.) funktioniert in The Witcher 2 nicht richtig. Gibt Grafikfehler en Masse. Downsampling per Tool o.ä. geht unter Dx9 nicht mit ATI-Karten, es sei denn, da hätte sich in letzter Zeit was ergeben. Nur MSAA sieht zum Kotzen aus, flimmert noch wie die Seuche, jedenfalls auf meinem 26'' Monitor, da ist nur 1200p einfach zu wenig; mit SMAA zusammen ist's schon ganz gut, aber was brauch ich 70 fps oder so in einem eher langsamen RPG? Also hak ich Ubersampling an, (fast) perfekt ruhiges Bild... Frames halbieren sich halt, aber hey!
Und anständiges Downsampling (also min. 2x2; bei meiner Auflösung also 3840x2400) saugt Leistung wie Sau... Wenn's nicht grad ein Game ist, das besonders resourcenschonend läuft (z.B. BioShock, o. Deus Ex) läuft mir in Nullkommanix der VRAM voll. Dann ruckelt's... Versuch mal Crysis 2 mit 2x2 Downsampling und 4xMSAA. Mal gucken ob du bis ins Menu kommst, bevor die Graka unter dem Gewicht implodiert...​


----------



## propa (7. April 2012)

Mal wieder bissel Skyrim @ 1080p 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (7. April 2012)

@propa
Ich habe eigentlich die Schnauze voll von Skyrim, aber deine Screens sind immer so Hammer da könnte ich mir noch tausend von anschauen, bitte mehr davon 
Und gib doch anderen ruhig ein paar Tipps damit diese ihre Screens auch etwas aufpeppen können 

Von mir diesmal ein paar Screenshots aus Oblivion *Nehrim*, dem quasi Vorgänger (Nehrim ist eine Full Conversation Mod für Oblivion, unbedingt anschauen wer noch nicht hat)


----------



## blaidd (7. April 2012)

Prince of Persia - Forgotten Sands
1920x1200 max. Detail, 8xSSAA, 16xAF


​


----------



## Legacyy (8. April 2012)

- GTA IV -​ 2400x1500 & eigene ENB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (8. April 2012)

James Cameron's Avatar
1920x1200, Dx10, max. Detail, 8xSSAA, 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (10. April 2012)

*Train Simulator 2012*

doof modelliert, aber ein Tattoo geht trotzdem 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



britischer (glaub ich) Nahverkehr ist auch chillig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. April 2012)

*Transformers - War for Cybertron*
_(1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max__)


_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (12. April 2012)

- GTA IV -​ 1920x1200 & eigene ENB
Release in den nächsten 2 Wochen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## simpsonlisa (14. April 2012)

Need fos speed shift 2 max.details


----------



## Legacyy (14. April 2012)

- GTA IV -​ 1920x1200 & eigene ENB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (16. April 2012)

*Batman: Arkham City 
*

*Max.details. Hud ausgeblendet
*


----------



## stimpi2k4 (16. April 2012)

Unreal Tournament 3

1080p mit FXAA


----------



## blaidd (16. April 2012)

Legend of Grimrock
1920x1200 max. Detail, no AA, 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (16. April 2012)

*CRYSIS 2*
1920x1200 mit div. Mods + HUD ausgeblendet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (17. April 2012)

Max Payne 2 max. details


----------



## simpsonlisa (17. April 2012)

Max Payne 2


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. April 2012)

*Battlefield 3*
1680x1050 | 4xMSAA+FXAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 90/HABO ON | Rest Max + FXAA Mod 1.3 Beta







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. April 2012)

*Battlefield 3*_*-Teil 2*_
1680x1050 | 4xMSAA+FXAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 90/HABO ON | Rest Max + FXAA Mod 1.3 Beta
So mal paar andre Bilder Teilweise nicht so top sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (19. April 2012)

Skyrim ENB Safari Story




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinchyko (19. April 2012)

Hier mal 3 neue Bilder von _*Project Cars*_
1920*1080 | DX11 @ Max Details + FXAA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (19. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Legacyy (20. April 2012)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja gleich mal ein paar Komplimente raushauen: Sehr gute Abwechslung an Spielen/Bildern hier!! TOP  (Besonders propa mit Skyrim und Legacyy mit Crysis 2 ... geil!)


 Danke 

- GTA IV -​ 1920x1200 & eigene ENB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (21. April 2012)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja gleich mal ein paar Komplimente raushauen:
> Sehr gute Abwechslung an Spielen/Bildern hier!!
> TOP  (Besonders propa mit Skyrim und Legacyy mit Crysis 2 ... geil!)



Danke und zurück 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (22. April 2012)

Last für heute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (22. April 2012)

Witcher 2 EE max.details


----------



## simpsonlisa (22. April 2012)

Resident Evil 1 Remake 
*Orig.Spiel* über Dolphin am PC laufen


----------



## blaidd (22. April 2012)

The Witcher 2 (noch nicht EE, da lahmes i-net)

1920x1200, max. Detail, Ubersampling



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Resident Evil 1 Remake
> *Orig.Spiel* über Dolphin am PC laufen



Hehe... Muß ich auch mal probieren. Hab mir vor einer Weile meine  GC-Games auf Platte gedumpt und den Würfel eingemottet, damit er nicht  ständig im Weg rumsteht (und die PS2 genauso)...
​


----------



## simpsonlisa (22. April 2012)

The Witcher 2 max.details


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2012)

*DiRT 3*
Max. Details, 4x MSAA, 1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## simpsonlisa (23. April 2012)

The Witcher 2 EE max.details


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. April 2012)

*The Elder Scrolls IV - Skyrim*
_1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+8xTSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Fov 85 | Ini./diverse Mods_​


----------



## Legacyy (26. April 2012)

- GTA IV -​ 1920x1200 & eigene ENB
Ich liebe den Audi einfach^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (27. April 2012)

- GTA IV -​ 1920x1200 & eigene ENB
 Ich mal wieder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (27. April 2012)

*Train Simulator 2012*
*-Class 390 Addon-*

Sehr detaillierter Zug. Mit Neigungsfunktion 
Warnung: Dieses Addon enthält lediglich 1 Szenario für diesen Zug.
Daher entstanden diese Bilder auf dem TestTraK.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## X-2ELL (29. April 2012)

TDU 2
kleine Ausfahrt mit ein paar Leuten, denen ich zufällig begegnet bin. Runde um Hawai, war schon cool, da macht das Spiel auch mal wieder Spaß!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. April 2012)

*The Elder Scrolls IV - Skyrim*
_1680x1050 | 2xMSAA + 4xTSAA/16xHQ-AF | Fov 90 | Ini./diverse Mods + FXAA Mod _

Leider sind die Bilder so Matschig was sie aber beim Spielen nicht wahren. Die Bilder werden als PNG gespeichert und wurde mit Fraps auf genommen da Afterburner hier ja leider nicht geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (30. April 2012)

SKYRIM
Bearbeitete ENB
Sogut wie alle HD Texturen die es gibt(hoffe ich)​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (1. Mai 2012)

*Train Simulator 2012*
*West Coast Main Line North (Erweiterung)*
* Class 390 Addon*

4xAA / 8xAF / ursprünglich 1680x1050

Die momentan schnellste Bahn in GB.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*schlängel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beeindruckende Lichteffekte. Man beachte: Die "Ampeln" bestehen aus LEDs, welche sich erkennen lassen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glasgow Central Station



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinchyko (1. Mai 2012)

*Project Cars DX 11@ Max Details // No AA

1920*1080* *//* *Build 0202*

Die nächsten Bilder mache ich dan mit der DX 9 Version und unter einsatz von SSAA und SMAA Leider geht das ja nicht unter DX11 mit meiner Graka ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Mai 2012)

Mein FXAA und Blurry? guter Witz 
SMAA ist noch immer im Anfangsstadium und wird nie so gut, wie ne gescheite FXAA Config werden^^

- GTA IV & eigene ENB -​ Chevrolet Camaro 1970 Pro Touring‏ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S. Lackierung ist selbst gemacht


----------



## Shinchyko (2. Mai 2012)

Njo.. P-Cars unterstützt 2x SMAA unter DX11.. aber das kann ich ja net nutzen... und hab grad bemerkt das das Spiel auchnet sogut MSAA umsetzt.. aber hab grad eh Kudelmuddel im Treiber.. Nun paar neue Bilder der DX 9 Version.. mehr oder weniger mit MLAA bzw MSAA und SSAA. Ka ob es nun wirklich gegriffen hat aber es hat höllisch geruckelt^^

*Project Cars DX 9 @ Max Details + MSAA/MLAA/SSAA*
*1920*1080 Build 0202*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Mai 2012)

*The Elder Scrolls IV - Skyrim*
_1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+FXAA+ 8xTSAA/16xHQ-AF | Fov 90 | Ini./diverse Mods + FXAA Mod
Sind leider nicht so schöne Bilder

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monocus (2. Mai 2012)

*Fallout New Vegas*
1680x1050 | Maximale Details | 2xSGSSAA + SMAA (nicht durchgehend) | 16xAF | Ambient Occlusion | Mods




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (3. Mai 2012)

- GTA IV & eigene ENB - 
1920x1200 & injectFXAA von mir bearbeitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinchyko (3. Mai 2012)

*Dirt Showdown @ Max Details
1920*1080 8x MSAA
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tils (4. Mai 2012)

Skyrim in FullHD, FXAA und Textur- und Lightingmods

ps: wie mach ich da thumbnails draus?


----------



## blaidd (5. Mai 2012)

L.A. Noire 
Complete Edition
1920x1200, max. Detail, InGame-AA (max.), 16xAF, Dx11
Szenen sind aus ein paar Vice-Fällen, Crossfire muß ich deaktivieren, skaliert (extrem) negativ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## blaidd (5. Mai 2012)

Alice - Madness Returns
1920x1200, max. Detail, 16xSSAA, 16xAF 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Legacyy (6. Mai 2012)

- GTA IV &  eigene ENB -
 Arbeit am "Lens Flare" Effekt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (6. Mai 2012)

Test Drive unlimited 2

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ssionen-testdrive2-2012-05-06-15-05-30-00.jpg


----------



## Legacyy (6. Mai 2012)

hmm... liegt wahrscheinlich an der kameraposition.... sieht echt komisch aus 

- GTA IV &  eigene ENB -
 Arbeit am "Lens Flare" Effekt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Mai 2012)

*Sniper Elite V2*
1680x1050@2520x1576/2100x1314 | 1xAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | DX11 
Leider bekomme bei diesem Spiel kein SMAA angeschalteten oder irgendeinen andren AA-Modi. AO scheint auch nicht zu greifen habe es aber ansich an.
Die Komprimierung von PCGH ist echt bescheiden, Originelle sind 100% PNG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinchyko (8. Mai 2012)

*@Legacyy*: Sieht iwi so aus als hättest du nen halben Cell-Shader drübergehauen.  Trotzdem nice Pics
*
@CrimsoN: *Ebenfalls gute Screens  haste die Bilder aus ner Demo?

So Dachte mir ansonsten mal ich packe nomma seid langem wieder Tomb Raider aus. Wurde die Tage zeimlich übelst von Freunden attakiert, ich solle doch Tera zocken. Aber ich nehm lieber erstma wieder Abstand von solchen Spielen. Hab das Gefühl, das man eh nix erreicht  Da hat mich dan eher das Advanture Fieber gepackt Hier schonmal die ersten Pics vom Anfang.

*Tomb Raider: Underworld
1920*1080 @ Max Details 8x MSAA
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (9. Mai 2012)

Risen 2: Dark Waters
1920x1200, max. Details, InGame-AA, 16xAF, ini-Tweaks





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Mai 2012)

_*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*_
1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | HSAO | Rest Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Mai 2012)

*Sniper Elite V2*
1680x1050@2400x1500 | 1xAA+16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | DX11
Ich hatte FXAA im Treiber ausgeschalteten -.-"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Mai 2012)

*Sniper Elite V2*
1680x1050@2400x1500 |FXAA+16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | DX11




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevii (11. Mai 2012)

_*ARMA 2 + dayZ Mod (Online)
*Sehr sehr nice die Mod, dank ihr ist Arma 2 wieder nen Topseller bei Steam. *



*_​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Mai 2012)

_*Deus Ex Human Revolution*_
2520x1576@1680x1050 | FXAA+SMAA*+16HQ-AF | Dx11 | SSAO: Mittel 
ENB mod werde ich noch mal Testen.
*SMAA bringt kaum was und Frist zu viel Power




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (12. Mai 2012)

- GTA IV & Langeweile^^ - 
 1920x1200 & injectFXAA von mir bearbeitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (12. Mai 2012)

Nochmal der Trainsimulator und diesmal nur ein Bild in voller Größe.
Ich find die LED-Lichtanlagen auf der WCMLN so derbe


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Mai 2012)

*Clive Barker’s Jericho*
2520x1576@1680x1050 | 8xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max
SGSSAA ist extrem Blury egal welche AA-Bits ich nutze, andre Modi wie 4xS bin ich noch am Testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (13. Mai 2012)

Mal etwas neues

*Blades of Time* max Details


----------



## Shinchyko (14. Mai 2012)

*Tomb Raider Underworld @ Max Details
1920*1080 8x MSAA
*Beim nächsten mal verwend ich auchma auf bitten SGSSAA.Versteh zwar net unbedingt den Grund, weil das Spiel vortrefflich geglättet wird.. aber njo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Legacyy (14. Mai 2012)

Skyrim
1920x1200 & Mods & ENB v0.111
*ohne*______________________________________*mit*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstaunlich, was da noch rausgeholt werden kann....​


----------



## mAlkAv (15. Mai 2012)

*Risen 2 *
Maximale Details + Ini Tuning + no Fog + AntiWarp Mod + LoD Distance Mod

Antigua Panorama




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (15. Mai 2012)

*Train Simulator 2012*
*Düsseldorf - Köln Erweiterung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*-Sonstiges-*

Ab durch die Mojawe-Wüste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs geschafft eine Dampflok in Bewegung zu setzen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## mAlkAv (16. Mai 2012)

*Risen 2 *
Maximale Details + Ini Tuning + no Fog + AntiWarp Mod + LoD Distance Mod





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Mai 2012)

*Crysis Warface Beta*
1920x1200 alles max...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (18. Mai 2012)

Skyrim
in the battle!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (18. Mai 2012)

Toy Soldiers (PC)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2012)

*Clive Barker’s Jericho*
1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max
_Für 8xSGSSAA reicht leider die Power nicht aus. Muss sagen auch wenn das Spiel alt ist die Beleuchtung ist super_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (19. Mai 2012)

Hat sich ausgeflimmert...

Downsampling mit AMD-Grafikkarte

Diverse Games alle max. Details, 2560x1600@1920x1200 (1.3x1.3 Downsampling), 16xAF, teilweise mit SSAA -da läuft mir allerdings der VRam schnell voll: Mass Effect 3 geht nur noch 2xSSAA (vorher 8x bei 1920x1200 kein Problem), die Dunia-Engine von Avatar schafft immerhin 4x... . Bei der einen Einstellung 60fps, bei der nächsthöheren nur noch einstellige. 
FPS-Verlust ansonsten vernachlässigbar(vielleicht so 10%)/nicht feststellbar (60fps mit Vsync)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



...ist in Bewegung noch viel auffälliger, absolut empfehlenswert! 

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (19. Mai 2012)

Nachschlag...

AMD-Downsampling
2560x1600@1920x1200 (1.3x1.3 DS), diverse Games, alle max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht mach ich noch ein paar, die Sonne blendet immer noch zu sehr, um vernünftig Diablo 3 zu zocken​ @Crimson: Joh, ist umständlich. Aber einmal eingerichtet, funktioniert's immer und überall (bisher jedenfalls)
​


----------



## blaidd (19. Mai 2012)

AMD-Downsampling
2560x1600@1920x1200 (1.3x1.3 DS), diverse Games, alle max. Details






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2012)

*Clive Barker’s Jericho*
1680x1050 | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max
_16xCSAA+8xSGSSAA_ _schaut viel besser aus und Rennt sehr flüssig_
_Wird wohl am neuen Lev liegen.
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2012)

*Clive Barker’s Jericho *
*Lichthammer´s Ende*
_Nein ist das ende des Spieles nur das Ende des ersten Parts(?). Denn ich gern so so euch zeigen will.
Die Bilder sind nur mit 4xSGSSAA

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


_​


----------



## Legacyy (19. Mai 2012)

*GTA IV*
1920x1200, ENB by Schakusa



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (20. Mai 2012)

Diablo III
2560x1600@1920x1200 DS, 16xAF, InGame-FXAA, MLAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

MLAA hab ich wegen dem dadurch verwaschenen Bild nur ein oder zwei Mal ausprobiert, in der Zwischenzeit hat AMD offensichtlich daran gearbeitet, der Effekt ist gar nicht mal schlecht, und zumindest die Comic-Grafik von Diablo III wird dadurch nur wenig unschärfer. Das probier ich dann wahrscheinlich öfter mal aus...


----------



## Legacyy (21. Mai 2012)

*TES: Skyrim*
ENB & div. Mods



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (22. Mai 2012)

Rage
2560x1600@1920x1200, Detail Textures aus (da macht zumindest @stock tatsächlich mal die CPu schwach), ansonsten max. Detail, forcierte 8k Texturen & vers. Tweaks, 4xSSAA, max. AF
(wollte eigentlich heut noch das Downsampling auf 2880x1880 [x1.5] erhöhen, leider(?) sind aus dem Feierabendbier wetterbedingt ungefähr zwölf geworden.) 



Ich find die Engine ja wirklich ganz geil... auch wenn das Spiel ein paar mehr Polygone und Detailtexturen vertragen hätte (nein, brutal rechenintensiver Photoshop-Filter ist keine offiziell anerkannte Ausrede).
Glättung bei der Downsamplingauflösung ist übrigens etwas schlechter als bei 1920x1200@8xSSAA, dafür ist das Bild wesentlich ruhiger und (zumindest wahrenommen) deutlich detaillierter.
Gibt ein paar Stellen, wo offensichtlich nur das Downsampling greift, da hätt ich gern noch einen Tick mehr Glättung 
Und ja, das läuft flüssig bei 45-60(max) Frames. Carmack hat's eben doch drauf 

Ach ja, mehr oder weniger Off-Topic: Wenn ich in Rage Screenshots mache, sind ein großer Teil davon einfach nur schwarz... Ich hab schon Steam, Bandicam und Fraps auf der selben Taste, trotzdem gehen mir ein Haufen Shots durch die Lappen... unterschiedliche, wohlgemerkt. Hat's Fraps nicht fotographiert, dann vielleicht Steam oder eben Bandicam. Höchstwahrscheinlich aber gar nix. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man das umgeht, oder ist das eins dieser "Features" mit dem man leben muß?
​


----------



## Legacyy (22. Mai 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus nur sind ist mir das DOF viel zu Stark und die Farben gefallen mir nicht. Dafür ist das SSAO nicht schlecht und die Schatten sehen sehr gut aus auch der schärfe Filter ist nice !


Danke.  
Das DoF ist ja dynamisch, d.h. beim normalen laufen ist das ja net vorhanden. Nur wenn man ein Objekt fokussiert. Die SSAO Werte hab ich relativ weit runtergesetzt, war viel zu hoch bei der ENB, die mir als Basis dient. Der Schärfe Filter (bzw. effect.txt)  ist von GTA IV übernommen, kommt richtig gut in Skyrim^^


tils schrieb:


> ich find das DoF genau richtig. Die Farben bin ich  nicht anders gewohnt, da ich es direkt vor dem ersten Start gemoddet  habe. Welche Mods hast Du da benutzt und das is doch sicher kein FXAA?  Sieht viel zu gut dafür aus. Nächste Frage: Läuft das so über 30fps?
> Mit freundlichem Fuß


 Die Mods liste ich später mal auf, sind aber ne Menge. Das ist 2xFXAA. Einmal das  injectFXAA über eine d3d9.dll und dann ist das FXAA nochmal in der effect.txt drinn, allerdings beides komplett von mir überarbeitet,  sodass es nicht mehr unscharf ist. 
Die Mod läuft bei mir mit knapp 40fps, je nach Gebiet etwas mehr oder weniger. (Hab erst gestern wieder damit angefangen, ändert sich also noch einiges an der Performance^^)

@blaidd
vlt nicht alle 3 auf die selbe taste legen, das gab bei mir auch schon mal probleme...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis ich die rumrennenden kinder mal hatte... ewigkeiten xD


----------



## Legacyy (22. Mai 2012)

*TES: Skyrim*
ENB & div. Mods



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Mods:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+ Static Mesh Improvement + Skyrim HD 1.5​​


----------



## tils (22. Mai 2012)

Skyrim FullHD FXAA div mods (gute Idee die Mods als Screen anzuhängen)


----------



## Legacyy (23. Mai 2012)

*TES: Skyrim*
ENB & div. Mods



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (23. Mai 2012)

Skyrim mit neuer ENB nach einem Platten Crash WIP !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (24. Mai 2012)

*Project CARS DX11* - 2184x1366, 2xMSAA, FXAA, Max Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (27. Mai 2012)

SKYRIM
meine Waffen und mein Char





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (27. Mai 2012)

Neulich bei Battlefield 3

Kumpel liegt auf seinem Buggy und bestellt noch ne Cola


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Mai 2012)

*Battlefield 3*
1680x1050 | 4xMSAA+FXAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 90 | Rest Ultra + FXAA Mod 1.3 Beta





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Mai 2012)

*Battlefield 3 - Part 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Mai 2012)

*Battlefield 3 - Part 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (29. Mai 2012)

Assassin's Creed II
2560x1600@1920x1200, 4xSSAA, 16xAF, max. Detail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[EDIT:] Ach ja, wegen den Rage-Screenshots: Ich gebe zu, ich habe mich vielleicht nicht völlig unmißverständlich ausgedrückt, aber ich habe die Screenshotprogramme natürlich_ absichtlich_ auf nur eine Taste gelegt, eben weil sie nur ab und zu funktionieren. Alle, und alle auch unabhängig voneinander. Wenn ich aber alle drei laufen habe, hab ich vielleicht Glück und eins davon hält den gewünschten Augenblick fest. Meistens ist es aber viel zu spät. Aus dem Grund sind es auch hauptsächlich mehr oder weniger stillstehende Objekte. Was ich wissen wollte ist, ob irgendwer ne Ahnung hat, warum zum Geier das so ist...  

@Crimson: Joh, ist ganz schön eckig und die Texturen werden schon in mittlerer Distanz extrem matschig. Die Schatten sind außerdem ziemlich häßlich... Trotzdem, das Design stimmt, die Athmosphäre ist großartig, und auch die Beuchtung ist recht schick bzw. an den Charakteren sogar ganz lecker. Und ich will die komplette Reihe (Ezio-Trilogie) noch durchspielen. Am besten bevor der dritte Teil kommt. (Und/Oder bevor die Grafik noch mehr im vergleich mit aktuellerem leidet)

Und warum sollt ich es dann nicht in der höchsten mir möglichen Auflösung spielen?  Ich mein man könnt's ja runterschrauben bis es einem dieser seltsamen MagicEye-Wirrware gleicht, in denen irgendwo ein Bild versteckt sein soll, aber ich konnt mit den Dingern noch nie was anfangen...  ​


----------



## Dark Messiah (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Minecraft | Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders v1.2.5 v08 | Preview OptiFine HD A7 Multi-Core + AA for Minecraft 1.2.5 | Auflösung 1680x1050, alles auf max, AA x4, AF x16 | Texturepack: LB Photo Realism, 1.2.4 [256x] | etwas nachbearbeitet mit Perfect Effects 3


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (1. Juni 2012)

*Max Payne 3 *

1920x1200 / DX11 / Grafik: HOCH / AAx2 / AFx16 / Tessellation: AUS 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (1. Juni 2012)

*max payne 3
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (2. Juni 2012)

*max payne 3
2880x1800, kein (FX)AA, allex max.
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (2. Juni 2012)

Was soll man da noch sagen


----------



## snaapsnaap (2. Juni 2012)

Project CARS - 2520x1576 @ 1680x1050, 4xMSAA, FXAA, High, DX11




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (3. Juni 2012)

Max payne 2max.detail u. 3 DX11 max .details


----------



## Legacyy (3. Juni 2012)

*max payne 3*

*2880x1800, kein AA!, Rest alles max.
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1x Ein Bild aus GTA IV auf der Wand (oben rechts) & ein krasser Textur FAIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2400x1500@1680x1050 | FXAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | HDAO | Dx11 | Rest Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juni 2012)

*Test Drive Unlimited 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 90| Rest Max | Ini./diverse Mods_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (8. Juni 2012)

*Call of Juarez Bound in Blood Vanilla alles Max.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Splinter Cell Conviction Vanilla alles Max.*

*Mission: Als man in der Vergangenheit im Krieg Spielt.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Splinter Cell Double Agent Vanilla alles Max.*

*Mission: Am Anfang als man vom Senkrechtstarter springt.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D.m.x (10. Juni 2012)

Max Payne 3 Max. bis auf MSAA und HBAO


----------



## Radfahrer (11. Juni 2012)

Mechwarrior : Living Legends (Total Conversion für Crysis Wars)
mod. Cfg.-file, 2880x1800 @ 1920x1200 (DS x 1.5)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




www.mechlivinglegends.net  (MWLL HP/Forum)
www.mwllpl.enjin.com   (MWLL "Beta" Planetare Liga )


----------



## propa (12. Juni 2012)

My next Step of Skyrim ENB playing with Night and lightning


----------



## Legacyy (14. Juni 2012)

*max payne 3
2880x1800 & 2x FXAA
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (17. Juni 2012)

Skyrim @ own ENB Next Step 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (17. Juni 2012)

Hey Propa,
willst du vielleicht mal deine verwendeten Mods und Einstellungen verraten? Sieht wirklich sehr lecker aus. 

Alibi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_1680x1050 | __2/4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 90| Rest Max | Ini./diverse Mods_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Juni 2012)

Hier stand mist !


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Juni 2012)

Ist GR schon für den PC draußen?


----------



## Sutta (24. Juni 2012)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ist GR schon für den PC draußen?


 
In den USA schon, in Europa erst am 28ten.


----------



## blaidd (25. Juni 2012)

Alan Wake
2560x1600@1920x1200, max. Details, SMAA, 2xSSAA, FXAA aus, 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (25. Juni 2012)

Diablo III
2560x1600@1920x1200, max. Detail, 4xSSAA, 16xAF, FXAA aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ 1680x1050 | __2xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 90| Rest Max | Ini./diverse Mods_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (27. Juni 2012)

Fallout 3 Modded + Custom ENB WiP*
*kleines Appetithäppchen, noch lang nicht fertig, und ENB muß ich irgendwie noch flotter kriegen (ist ne alte Version...)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (27. Juni 2012)

*Borderlands - Max. Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_1680x1050 | InGame AA+FXAA(Treiber)/16xHQ-AF | DX11 | Rest Max_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2100x1314@1680x1050 | FXAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | Rest Max
(Bis jetzt ist eher Call Ops The Line)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (28. Juni 2012)

Binary Domain
2560x1600@1920x1200, max. Detail, inGame-FXAA, 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch ein kleines *Fallout 3* Extra... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bene11660 (28. Juni 2012)

*Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway*
3360x2100 Downsampled auf 1680x1050 - Höchste Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erklärung: In diesem Level geht es darum, eine Lagerhalle von Philips zu erobern, mit einem Panzer Kanonen zu zerstören und anschließend einen kleinen Jungen zu retten.
Wie ich finde ein für das Alter toll aussehendes Spiel mit einer Interressanten und Fesselnden Story.​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_1680x1050 | SMAA(Ultra)+16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | Rest Max_
_(Story und Optik ist gar nicht mal schlecht und die KI ist oki aber könnte besser sein)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

_


----------



## blaidd (29. Juni 2012)

Spec Ops - The Line
2560x1600@1920x1200, max. Detail, InGame-AA, 16xAF, Vibrant Color Correction
(ganz schön heftige Anforderungen irgendwo zwischen BF3 und Crysis 2 @max...(!?) komm selten über 40 Frames...)

Nachdem Capt'n Karmesinrot schon Gestern losgesegelt ist (ARRR!), können diejenigen, die gute Spiele aus Deutscher Produktion auch tatsächlich unterstützen wollen, ab heute auch spielen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw.: Schwarze Balken am Bildschirmrand sind ja anscheinend unglaublich hip. Und nein, nicht nur um Idioten zu verklickern, daß grad eine Zwischensequenz läuft und sie nicht spielen müssen, sondern durchgehend. Ich werd wohl langsam alt, den Trend find ich nämlich zum Kotzen... 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (29. Juni 2012)

Binary Domain
2560x1600@1920x1200, max. Detail, inGame-FXAA, 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juni 2012)

Moin moin, ich poste mal einige Screenshots von Ghost Recon Future Soldier und Aerofly FS
Ich poste sie als Anhang da es schon etwas mehr sind und es sonst ewig dauert bis alle geladen sind  
Alles ist Ingame, keine Cutscenes oder aufpolierte Bilder. 

Settings: Alles auf Max, 1920x1080 Im Treiber wurde nichts erzwungen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Juni 2012)

Das nächste mal Bitte Settings mit schreiben !


----------



## blaidd (30. Juni 2012)

Binary Domain
2560x1600@1920x1200, max. Detail, inGame-FXAA, 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muß sagen, daß gefällt mir echt ziemlich gut! Bisher sehr abwechslungsreich, auch wenn das auf den Screens wahrscheinlich nicht so aussieht... Schon in den ersten 2-3 Stunden einen Haufen verschiedener Gegner plus gigantische Bosse; dazu spielt sich jedes Level anders. Dazu noch Railshooter-, Fahrzeug- und ähnliche Sequenzen, die bisher allesamt grundverschieden waren. Okay, die Grafik ist eher nicht so doll, und dazu noch ziemlich grau in grau, die Charaktere sind ziemlich stereotypisch (großmäuliger Ami, steifer Brite, etc.), die Einflüsse sind gut erkennbar (Mass Effect, Blade Runner, I-Robot), aber das Gameplay kann echt was! Die Gegner sind klasse animiert, attakieren sehr unterschiedlich und zerfallen bei Beschuß in ihre Einzelteile, daß es eine wahre Freude ist! Zur Story kann ich noch nicht wirklich was sagen, aber die hat definitiv Potential. Ist die 30€ auf jeden Fall wert. 
Und die Indiana Jones Anspielung fand ich auch nicht schlecht... (Spieler steigt mitten im Café aus einem Kanal)

​


----------



## blaidd (30. Juni 2012)

Spec Ops - The Line
2560x1600@1920x1200, max. Detail, InGame-AA, 16xAF, Vibrant Color Correction
Läuft nach einem Neustart aus irgendeinem Grund  deutlich besser, jetzt hätt ich noch Reserven für AA. Allerding gibt's  dann Grafikfehler... nachher mal den neuen Catalyst probieren, der  dürfte auch noch ein paar Frames lockermachen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielerisch ist es eher Standartkost, das Setting und die ganze  Aufmachung gefallen mir aber sehr gut. Und endlich mal keine  Terroristen-Russen-Nazis japanischer Abstammung aus Cuba! Kilometerweit  vom dem vor Pathos triefenden Call of Duty und dergleichen. Kein klares  Feindbild, und man muß sich schon moralisch damit auseinandersetzen.  Cool! Erinnert mich nicht nur deshalb stark an Apocalypse Now!  Gibt's sowas wie einen Antikriegs-Shooter? Paar Szenen waren schon einigermaßen hart... (und nicht auf die "hihi, dem ist der Kopf geplatz!" Art und Weise)​


----------



## blaidd (1. Juli 2012)

Mass Effect 2 ENB
2560x1600@1920x1200, max. Detail, 2xSSAA, SMAA, 16xAF





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (2. Juli 2012)

Mass Effect 2 ENB
2560x1600@1920x1200, max. Detail, 2xSSAA, SMAA, 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## 10203040 (2. Juli 2012)

*Battlefield 3 - Da meine CPU limitiert zocke ich nur auf Mittel-Hoch
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (2. Juli 2012)

Max Payne 3 1920x1080 max.Details


----------



## simpsonlisa (2. Juli 2012)

Max Payne 3 1920x1080 alles max.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juli 2012)

*Blades of Time*
1680x1050, max Details​


----------



## Punsher (3. Juli 2012)

*Skyrim*
1920x1080 16:1AF 8xAA
Enb Series und viele Mods von Nexus​


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juli 2012)

Battlefield 3 CQ mit FXAA Injector 1.30 (eigene .ini)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Uhhh die Qualität hat jetzt doch ganz schön unter dem Upload gelitten.


----------



## blaidd (7. Juli 2012)

Fallout 3 Modded + ENB
(einige Shots noch mit altem Setup, da gab's heftige Probleme mit CF, vers. Einstellungen)
2560x1920@1920x1200 4xTMSAA (AAA), 16xAF, SMAA, ini maxed.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Impressionen rund um den Super-Duper-Mart (während dem eigentlichen Spielen, deshalb das HUD ab und zu..)

Nächte sind noch viel zu hell (letztes Bild), hab's zwar mittlerweile etwas entschärft, braucht aber definitiv noch Tweaks... sonst find ich's ganz hübsch ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LANI (7. Juli 2012)

Ein paar Bilder aus Sykrim


----------



## blaidd (8. Juli 2012)

Fallout 3 Modded + ENB
2560x1920@1920x1200 4xTMSAA (AAA), 16xAF, SMAA, ini max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_1680x1050 | __2xSGSSAA+SMAA*/16xHQ-AF | FOV 90| Rest Max | Ini./diverse Mods_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kann ich Nächster Zeit keine Bilder machen. Warum ? Schaut mal auf meinen Graka(siehe Sig) !

*SMAA - Ist nur Stellenweise an !
​


----------



## blaidd (11. Juli 2012)

Batman: Arkham City / Alice - Madness Returns (kurzer GPU-PhysX Check)
2560x1600@1920x1200, max. Detail, 4xMSAA (SSAA bei Alice), 16xAF, PhysX high




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (11. Juli 2012)

Metro 2033
1920x1200, Dx11, max. Detail, 4xMSAA, 16xAF, PhysX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (16. Juli 2012)

SKYRIM @ ENB 114 1080p 2xSSAA + div. MODS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Juli 2012)

Hier mal was kostenloses: Slender



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (18. Juli 2012)

Driver - San Francisco
2560x1600@1920x1200, max. Detail, InGame-AA, 16xAF und, damit die Grafikkarte sich nicht allzusehr langweilt, ENB (custom config)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (19. Juli 2012)

*Zurück in die Zukunft "The Game", Episode 1*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe die Filme und das Spiel erzählt die Geschichte weiter. Einfach ein Muss für Fans
Von den weiteren 4 Episoden kommen ebenfalls Screenshots 

Edit:
*Hier Screens aus Episode 2

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Juli 2012)

Teaser


----------



## blaidd (21. Juli 2012)

Dead Space
2560x1600@1920x1200, max. Detail, 16xAF, 4xSSAA (was außer einen leichten weißen 'Schein' um die Ecken absolut nichts bringt - zu sehen z.B. im 2. Bild um den Necro oder im 7. um den Träger-  hatte es versehentlich an. SMAA & Co. wollen auch nicht. Bisher jedenfalls; da ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen...)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(Originalpost @Marc): Das AA ist aber ganz schön selektiv, oder? Mal geglättet, mal fies pixelig, mal pixelig mit weißer Umrandung... ist ja wie Dead Space (wo ich versehendlich 4xSSAA aktiviert hatte; Bilder Morgen  inklusive miesem AA)...​


----------



## blaidd (21. Juli 2012)

Mafia 2 - Director's Cut 
2560x1600@1920x1200. max. Detail, InGame-AA, 16xAF, PhysX high




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (22. Juli 2012)

Und weiter geht es, *Zurück in die Zukunft "The Game", Episode 3*
(2560x1600@1920x1200, max. AA/Details)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (24. Juli 2012)

*Skyrim diverse Mods + Sharpshooters ENB

3360x2100
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bilder sind ein wenig Großer aber die Qualität....
Leider unspielbar in der Auflösung​


----------



## Ion (27. Juli 2012)

*Zurück in die Zukunft "The Game" Episode 4 & 5*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man das waren 5 interessante Episoden, zwar etwas einfach gemacht, aber dennoch echtes "Zurück in die Zukunft" Feeling und darauf kommt es an 
Insgesamt etwa 12 Spielstunden - ganz ordentlich


----------



## orange619 (27. Juli 2012)

Max Payne spielt Klavier um sich zu entspannen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wellness feeling mitten in der Tundra Skyrim's




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (28. Juli 2012)

Half Life 2 Cinematic Mod 11
@ 1920x1080

MAXED OUT


8xSSAA + 32x CSAA / 16xAF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (28. Juli 2012)

Skyrim

@1920x1080

MAXED OUT

+Diverse Mods

8xSSAA + 32xCSAA / 16x AF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (29. Juli 2012)

*Skyrim Vanilla Max. Settings.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinchyko (29. Juli 2012)

*Project Cars Build 0267
1920*1080+MLAA, Max Details, DX11, beim letzten Bild die Reflections+AO+Reflection AO+Headlights angepasst*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (31. Juli 2012)

Crysis 1 Vanilla Max.(Der Texturmod funktioniert irgendwie nicht, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand in meinem Thread helfen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (31. Juli 2012)

Skyrim
2560x1600@1920x1200, 4xSSAA, 16xAF, SMAA, div. Mods, max. Detail+Ini-Tweaks, ENB (minimal angepasste The Wild Config)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...Da kann die Grafikkarte sich mal bezahlt machen ​
​


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. August 2012)

1920x1080
Crysis: AA aus, manche Bilder mit Mster-config
Avatar: alles max, 4 x AA


*AVATAR*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*CRYSIS*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (2. August 2012)

*Hitman Sniper Challenge​*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sfc (3. August 2012)

Risen 2: Maximale Details + Downsampling @ 2880x1620 skaliert auf 1920x1080 + Erhöhte Sichtweite per ini




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sfc (3. August 2012)

Hier noch was aus Max Payne 3: Maximale Details ohne MSAA + Downsampling @ 2880x1620 skaliert auf 1920x1080





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sfc (3. August 2012)

Und hier noch mal welche, die nicht mehr in die letzten Posts reinpassten:

Max Payne 3: Maximale Details ohne MSAA + Downsampling @ 2880x1620 skaliert auf 1920x1080



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Risen 2: Maximale Details + Downsampling @ 2880x1620 skaliert auf 1920x1080 + Erhöhte Sichtweite per ini



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2012)

*Team Fortress 2

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit:
*
Portal *2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. August 2012)

*Insurgency*
_3360x2100@1680x1050 | 2x2DS + 8xMSAA(In-Game)/16xHQ-AF | In Game Max_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (5. August 2012)

Skyrim 1920x1200, alles max (ingameAA deaktiviert), ENB Test, injectFXAA, über 30 Mods..
​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (6. August 2012)

TES IV Oblivion
MOD
NEHRIM
2100x1312 downsampling auf 1680x1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




TES IV Oblivion
MODDED
SKYRIM
1650x1050



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3360x1050
Dualmonitor

*ANSCHAUEN LOHNT!!!>>>>>>>>>>>>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<<<<<<<<<<< ANSCHAUEN LOHNT!!!*
​


----------



## .Moe (6. August 2012)

*Prototype 2 - Maximale Details - 1920*1080*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (6. August 2012)

*Flatout Ultimate Carnage*
*Sinnlose Zerstörung!!! JAAAAAAA!! *

Man war das heftig, das letzte "Opfer" lehnte gerade an einen Wrack, genau die richtige Lage, dann mit 140KM/H da rein gebrettert  Resultat sieht man auf dem letzten Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (7. August 2012)

The Hunter 2012

maxed out

@ 1920x1080

8xAA / 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Spone (7. August 2012)

*Battlefield 3*
1080p, high details, 2x msaa + 4x ssaa

http://sdrv.ms/MgqkRU hier gibt es noch mehr screenshots


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_3360x2100@1680x1050 | 8xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | Adaptive Vsync = *maxed out*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (9. August 2012)

Skyrim



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (9. August 2012)

Nette Screens Legacyy.

Mal an alle ENB nutzer und modder hier. Gibt es eine möglichkeit in der ENB alles auszuschalten ausser die Godrays? Ich finde mein Skyrim so gemoddet wie es (siehe ein paar posts zurück) fast perfekt aber die Godrays haben es mir angetan.

Leider sind fast alle ENBs (auch die von Boris original) immer viel zu farbig bzw zu dunkel. Wenn es sonnig ist dann schaut mal den Schatten an. Der ist nicht komplett Schwarz nur weil da ein baum im weg steht...


----------



## Shinchyko (10. August 2012)

*Project Cars / Build 0277 / 1920*1080*
*DX 11 @ Max Details+ MLAA / Rain-ThunderStorm*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (10. August 2012)

Skyrim
2560x1600@1920x1200, 4xSSAA, 16xAF, SMAA, div. Mods, max. Detail+Ini-Tweaks, ENB (minimal angepasste The Wild Config)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (10. August 2012)

Weitere Bilder von --- *Flatout Ultimate Carnage*
2560x1600@1920x1200@max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (11. August 2012)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl + Complete Mod + Realistic Weapon Ad.*
Max. Settings bis auf AA und noch eine Einstellung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (11. August 2012)

Skyrim

2560x1600@1920x1200, 4xSSAA, 16xAF, SMAA, div. Mods, max. Detail+Ini-Tweaks, ENB (minimal angepasste The Wilds Config)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@PLEEZEFRAGME: Hab tatsächlich sowas gefunden: GOD RAYS only ENB at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community
                         Aber nicht selbst ausprobiert, daher weiß ich nicht, ob's wirklich nur der eine Effekt ist...​


----------



## omega™ (12. August 2012)

Skyrim​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (13. August 2012)

blaidd schrieb:
			
		

> Skyrim
> 
> 2560x1600@1920x1200, 4xSSAA, 16xAF, SMAA, div. Mods, max. Detail+Ini-Tweaks, ENB (minimal angepasste The Wilds Config)
> 
> ...



Danke, ich werden es mir mal anschauen wenn ich von arbeit nach hause komme. Allerdeingsuss ich dann skyrim erstmal neu machen, habe irgendwie auf einmal keine interieur Schatten mehr....kein Plan warum.


----------



## propa (13. August 2012)

Wieder bissel Skyrim von mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (14. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

2560x1600@1920x1200@max. Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpsonlisa (17. August 2012)

Resident Evil 1 Remake 

Jill

Original Spiel mittels Dolphin Emulator in 2880x1620(1920x1080)


----------



## simpsonlisa (17. August 2012)

Und einmal noch Residen Evil 1 Remake


----------



## GxGamer (19. August 2012)

Gibt von Tera nun auch gratis eine Woche zum Ausprobieren. Guter Schachzug, so bin ich ja auch zu WoW gekommen.

Anklicken für Vollbild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2012)

*DARKSIDERS 2 *
*max. "Settings"  in 1920 × 1080*​


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (21. August 2012)

*SKYRIM*
*viele viele Mods
.......*
*1680x1050 2xAA


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. August 2012)

*Splinter Cell Conviction*

1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA | Settings Max | SweetFX 1.0 [SMAA + LumaSharpen Filter]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. August 2012)

*Splinter Cell Conviction*

1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA | Settings Max | SweetFX 1.0 [SMAA + LumaSharpen Filter]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (24. August 2012)

*Day-Z

2880x1620 @ 1920x1080 *40-100fps





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockerlein (24. August 2012)

mal ein mw3-bug und ein bf3-bug 

beides in FullHD, bloß verkleinert...
(jeweils max.-Settings)


----------



## Seabound (26. August 2012)

*DARKSIDERS 2 
max. "Settings"  in 1920 × 1080*​


----------



## Frosdedje (27. August 2012)

*The Witcher 2 *- 1680x1050 ; Hohe Details (ohne Über-Sampling); 8x SSAA (per Treiber); 16x AF (per Treiber)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+2/4xTrSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Fov 85 | Mods: 34 Stück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (28. August 2012)

*Sleeping Dogs*
_ Ich geb dir Fresskicks so wie Thaiboxer._



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ion (28. August 2012)

*Skyrim mit einigen Mods (so über 70)* und natürlich Max. Details was geht
Bin noch am testen mit den ENB Einstellungen, kennt da jemand eine wirklich gute? Ich finde die Grafik so schon mal sehr hübsch, aber das sieht so gut leider nur nachts aus, sobald die Sonne richtig scheint, ist alles schrecklich überstrahlt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+8xTrSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Fov 85 | Mods: 34 Stück |Opethfeldt6 ENB mit Anpassungen von *Legacyy*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (29. August 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*
*Leviathan*
2520x1576 @ 1680x1050, max. Details​


----------



## Galford (29. August 2012)

*Burnout Paradise*
2520x1576 @ 1680x1050, SSAO deaktiviert, sonst max. Details​


----------



## propa (30. August 2012)

Skyrim @1080p 2xSSAA

prOPAs ENB 117 darker Nights for CoT on Nexus






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. August 2012)

Hab gestern die beiden Levels im Coop mit einem Kumpel durchgezockt - tolles Art Design, neue Gegner und stellenweise recht anspruchsvolle Rätsel. Klasse!


----------



## GxGamer (31. August 2012)

Neues Addon, der ICE 3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (3. September 2012)

Fallout 3
Eigene ENB mit Indirect Lighting, SSAO (HQ), Bokeh-DoF, HQ-Bloom
2720x1700@1920x1200, SMAA, 16xAF, max. Detail, max. Ini-Tweaks, Mods.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne erste Alpha gibt's die Tage exklusiv hier...​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1680x1050 | 2/4xMSAA+2/8xTSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Fov 85 | Mods: 42 Stück ( 2K HD, Project Parallax, SkyUI und mehr)
Opethfeldt6 ENB mit Anpassungen von *Legacyy*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (3. September 2012)

Fallout 3
Eigene ENB mit Indirect Lighting, SSAO (HQ), Bokeh-DoF, HQ-Bloom
2720x1700@1920x1200, SMAA, 16xAF, max. Detail, max. Ini-Tweaks, Mods.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Config könnt ihr hier runterladen:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/235114-fallout-3-enb.html#post4529484​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. September 2012)

1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+8xTSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Fov 85 | Mods: 42 Stück ( 2K HD, Project Parallax, SkyUI und mehr)
Opethfeldt6 ENB mit Anpassungen von *Legacyy*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. September 2012)

1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+8xTSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Fov 85 | Mods: 42 Stück ( 2K HD, Project Parallax, SkyUI und mehr)
Opethfeldt6 ENB mit Anpassungen von *Legacyy*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (5. September 2012)

Guild Wars 2
2720x1700@1920x1200, max. Details inc. SuperSampling, 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (6. September 2012)

*Train Simulator 2012*
1680 x 1050
SSAA 3x3 (3-fache Auflösung, herunterskaliert), 8x AF
maximale Qualität, gefühlte 5 FPS 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. September 2012)

1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+8xTSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Fov 85 | Mods: 45  Stück ( 2K HD, Project Parallax, SkyUI und mehr)
Opethfeldt6 ENB mit Anpassungen von *Legacyy*

Ich denke ich werde mal bald DS Testen wie das aus schaut villt bekomme ich da paar Gute FPS werte hin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (6. September 2012)

Skyrim, mit über 70 Mods, angepasster ENB und .cfg (das volle Programm eben)
Die Bilder sind an sich nichts besonderes, ich habe sie genutzt um einem Kumpel meinen Char zu zeigen. Aber ich finde sie sind hübsch geworden, deswegen möchte ich sie euch zeigen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (6. September 2012)

Fallout 3
Eigene ENB mit Indirect Lighting, SSAO (HQ), Bokeh-DoF, HQ-*anamorphic*-Bloom *(komplett überarbeitete neue Version v0.2)*
2720x1700@1920x1200, SMAA, 16xAF, max. Detail, max. Ini-Tweaks, Mods.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem erster offizieller Release auf dem Nexus: hier​


----------



## GxGamer (8. September 2012)

*Train Simulator 2012*
*Köln - Düsseldorf Erweiterung*
*ICE-3 Addon*
SSAA 3x3 (5040x3150?) / 8x AF / 1680 x 1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. September 2012)

1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+8xTSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Fov 85 | Mods: 45  Stück ( 2K HD, Project Parallax, SkyUI und mehr)
Opethfeldt6 ENB mit Anpassungen von *Legacyy*

_DS schaut zwar besser aus aber leider reicht dir GPU-Power nicht aus.

_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (11. September 2012)

The Walking Dead
2720x1700@1920x1200, max.Detail, 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. September 2012)

1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+8xTSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Fov 85 | Mods: 45  Stück ( 2K HD, Project Parallax, SkyUI und mehr)
Opethfeldt6 ENB mit Anpassungen von *Legacyy*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (12. September 2012)

Dead Space 2
2720x1700@1920x1200, max. Detail (minus FXAA), 16xAF, SMAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. September 2012)

Hier mal Kurzer OT:

Das Bild sollte man als Titel Bild von diesen Thread nehmen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (13. September 2012)

Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition
3840x2400@1920x1200, Textur-SuperSampling (Fan Patch), 16xAF, Ingame-AA und Motionblur aus, stellenweise mit MLAA (die Shader werden teilweise nur in einer sehr geringen Auflösung berechnet -vor allem das DoF ist echt ne Zumutung- so werden sie zumindest etwas geglättet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Trotz mauer Shader: Bestes (und anspruchvollstes) Action-RPG ever! Fans: Shader bitte nachbessern 
Merke: ohne HUD zocken ist gefährlich, direkt mal zünftig verreckt... Naja, fang eh nochmal von Vorne an, dann bau ich mir auch in Ruhe einen Char (gibt zig Einstellungen, damit ist man ne ganze Weile beschäftigt)
​


----------



## blaidd (14. September 2012)

Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition
 3840x2400@1920x1200, Textur-SuperSampling (Fan Patch), 16xAF, Ingame-AA und Motionblur aus, FXAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (14. September 2012)

Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition
 1920x1200, HQ-DoF, HBAO (Fan Patch), 16xAF, Ingame-AA und Motionblur aus, SMAA, 2xSSAA
(Okay, ich bin blöd, überarbeitete Shader gibt's doch schon  Hab Fanpatch 0.2 benutzt, aktuelle Version ist 1.3... Texturmods sind auch schon in Arbeit. Jetzt gibt's echt keinen Grund mehr, es nicht zu Spielen... außer Angst! )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Jetzt hab ich dafür ein paar seltsame Performance-Einbrüche bei DS, mal sehen ob ich das wieder hinkrieg, die Texturen leiden ohne DS doch ziemlich... Könnt Vsync sein.)
[EDIT:] Okay, war Vsync in Kombination mit HBAO, das übermäßig Leistung schluckt, mit normalem SSAO und deaktiviertem Vsync läuft's zumindest in 2720x1700 flüssig...​


----------



## Darkknightrippper (14. September 2012)

_*BLACK MESA*_ by Darkknightrippper
1920x1080 ; Very High ; 4x MSAA 16xAF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (14. September 2012)

Black Mesa Lv.1 & 2: Black Mesa Inbound & Anomalous Materials
1920x1080; 4xSSAA 16:1 AF; Maximale Details (Blur deaktiviert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## beren2707 (15. September 2012)

Black Mesa Lv.3: Unforseen Consequences
1920x1080; 4xSSAA 16:1 AF; Maximale Details (Blur deaktiviert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## beren2707 (15. September 2012)

Black Mesa Lv.4: Office Complex
1920x1080; 4xSSAA 16:1 AF; Maximale Details (Blur deaktiviert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Darkknightrippper (15. September 2012)

_*BLACK MESA #2*_ by Darkknightrippper
1920x1080 ; Very High ; 4x MSAA 16xAF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alte-Schule (15. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schade das Ihr meine beiden Bilder nicht drin habt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (15. September 2012)

Black Mesa Lv.5: We've got Hostiles
1920x1080; 8xSSAA 16:1 AF; Maximale Details (Blur deaktiviert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Darkknightrippper (16. September 2012)

_*BLACK MESA #3*_ by Darkknightrippper
1920x1080 ; Very High ; 4x *SSAA* 16xAF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. September 2012)

*Black Mesa*
1440x900, maximale Details​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. September 2012)

*Black Mesa*
1440x900, maximale Details​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. September 2012)

*Black Mesa*
1440x900, maximale Details​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alte-Schule (16. September 2012)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Black Mesa | DS Auflösung 2880x1800 auf 1920x1200 | Maximale Details | AA 4xMSAA | AF 16x 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alte-Schule (16. September 2012)

Black Mesa | DS Auflösung 2880x1800 auf 1920x1200 | Maximale Details | AA 4xMSAA | AF 16x


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2012)

Black Mesa Lv.6 & 7: Blast Pit & Power Up
1920x1080; 8xSSAA 16:1 AF; Maximale Details (Blur deaktiviert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2012)

Black Mesa Lv.8: On a Rail
1920x1080; 8xSSAA 16:1 AF; Maximale Details (Blur deaktiviert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. September 2012)

*Black Mesa*

3360x2100@1680x1050 | 4/8xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max 

Sind nur paar Bilder aus der Zugfahrt da ich Später keine Zeit mehr hatte weiter zu spielen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. September 2012)

1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+8xTSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Fov 85 | Mods: 50+  Stück ( 2K HD, Project Parallax, SkyUI und mehr)
Opethfeldt6 ENB mit Anpassungen von *Legacyy*

Was die Mods an geht habe echt zu viele langsam den ich kann sie kaum noch Zählen, daher belasse ich es mal bei 50+ denn es könnten auch ü60 sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. September 2012)

_*BLACK MESA
*_1680x1050, 4xMSAA, 16xAF, Max. Details





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2012)

Black Mesa Lv.9: Apprehension
1920x1080; 8xSSAA 16:1 AF; Maximale Details (Blur deaktiviert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Pokerclock (16. September 2012)

*Eine Bitte in die Runde:*

Da es durch Black Mesa wieder aktuell ist, bitte keine Screenshots hochladen, die übermäßig Blut- und Splatter zeigen. Vielleicht könnten einige dahingehend ihre bisher hochgeladenen Screenshots selbst kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls entfernen. Danke.


----------



## beren2707 (16. September 2012)

Black Mesa Lv.10: Residue Processing
1920x1080; 8xSSAA 16:1 AF; Maximale Details (Blur deaktiviert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2012)

Black Mesa Lv.11: Questionable Ethics
1920x1080; 8xSSAA 16:1 AF; Maximale Details (Blur deaktiviert)
Dieses Mal noch ein paar grundsätzliche Worte, da ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden bin, dass meine große Zahl Bilder "Spamming" und die Screenshots größtenteils "misst" [sic!] seien. Ich bin zweifelsohne kein Screenshot"künstler" und versuche nicht, mit DS + MSAA/SSAA in einstelligen FPS-Bereichen den perfekten Schuss zu machen. Ich spiele das Spiel durch und drücke, wann immer ich etwas besonders Schönes, Erinnerwungswürdiges oder Beeindruckendes sehe, auf den Knopf. Ich versuche nicht, möglichst perfekte Bilder zu erzeugen, sondern möchte die grandiose Atmosphäre und den Detailgrad der Mod in jedem Level wiedergeben, da sie mich restlos in den Bann gezogen hat. Sollten jedoch die Bilder tatsächlich dem Anspruch dieses Threads nicht entsprechen, bitte ich um Rückmeldung (gerne per PN oder auch auf der Pinnwand); dann werde ich für die letzen Levels nur noch einen einzigen Post erstellen mit ganz wenigen und hoffentlich nicht so schlechten Bildern (falls erwünscht).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. September 2012)

_*Kane & Lynch 2*_

3360x2100@1680x1050 | 2xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | AO An | Rest Max

Läuft sehr gut das Spiel auf 3360x2100 was ich nicht gedacht hätte dazu noch 2xMSAA bin echt verwundert. SGSSAA will leider nicht greifen warum auch immer. 
Werde mal kleines DS mit mehr MSAA/CSAA Testen und dazu villt noch die SweetFX Mod mal schauen was das bringt.

Nun mal was anders am Rande.
Ich hatte einen Mod gefragt ob ich will die recht an diesen schönen Thread bekommen könnte um neue Regeln auf zu setzten und um denn Startpost zu verändern. Wollte auch Tipp und Tricks mit einfügen etc. Leider wurde mein Wunsch abgelehnt und das aus mehren gründen die ich aber nicht näher benennen möchte. Villt will einer von mal nach fragen ob er lust hat. Denn ich finde hier müsste mal wieder etwas mehr leben rein. Also denn Thread mal auf Version 2.0 hoch jagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2012)

Black Mesa Lv.12: Surface Tension
1920x1080; 8xSSAA 16:1 AF; Maximale Details (Blur deaktiviert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. September 2012)

_*Kane & Lynch 2*_

1680x1050 | 4x/8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | AO An | Rest Max
Sind auch Bilder dabei die mit 2520x1576 +16QCSAA/8xMSAA
8xSGSSAA läuft auch recht gut werde es aber mal mit 8xMSAA und nur 4xSGSSAA testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. September 2012)

_*Kane & Lynch 2*_

1680x1050 | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | AO An | Rest Max

Das Spiel macht echt Laune nur diese Wackle Kamera nervt etwas aber das macht es besonders/anders.
Das letzte Bild ist 1.5x DS + 8xMSAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (19. September 2012)

Fallout 3 
Ödland ENB v0.3
2720x1700@1920x1200, SMAA, 16xAF, max. Detail, max. Ini-Tweaks, Mods.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (19. September 2012)

Fallout 3
 Ödland ENB v0.3
2720x1700@1920x1200, SMAA, 16xAF, max. Detail, max. Ini-Tweaks, Mods.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## W3SSI (19. September 2012)

Black MESA vs  Cheyenne Mountains(stargate sg1) - black MESA vs Hower dam


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. September 2012)

1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+8xTSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Fov 85 | Mods: 50+  Stück ( 2K HD, Project Parallax, SkyUI und mehr)
Opethfeldt6 ENB mit Anpassungen von *Legacyy*

Finde die Bilder nicht so gut aber naja ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. September 2012)

f1 2012


----------



## Softy (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skyrim mit knapp 50 Mods @2880x1620. Leider habe ich beim Downsampling immer dieses weiße "S" im Bild


----------



## SXFreak (23. September 2012)

1680x1050 | 1xAA oder 2xSSAA/16xAF | Fov 90 | Grid 9 | Mods: Lush Grass, Lush Trees, HQ Snow, Better_Dynamic_Snow, insane0h_realistic_sun, Enhanced_Distant_Trees, Terrain_Bump, Water 1.5a, INI-Tuning




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (23. September 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Nun mal was anders am Rande.
> Ich hatte einen Mod gefragt ob ich will die recht an diesen schönen Thread bekommen könnte um neue Regeln auf zu setzten und um denn Startpost zu verändern.​


 
Oh Gott, gerade Du. Ich weiß noch wie du immer im Ohrwurm Thread rumgeflamed hast wenn mal jmd. Hip-Hop gepostet hat. Du wärst der erste der hier Bilder löschen würde die dir nicht gefallen. Ist schon gut das sie dir die Rechte nicht gegeben haben.


@Topic
Mal wieder das gute alte Skyrim ausgegraben und als Mietze gespielt. 

http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2012-09-1922-06-0ttdo8.png

http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2012-09-1922-06-15scl4.png

http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2012-09-1919-33-30qc7e.png

http://www.abload.de/img/tesv2012-09-1819-30-3bkek6.png


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. September 2012)

_*Kane & Lynch 2*_

1680x1050 | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | AO An | Rest Max

Meine Meinung zu Hip-hop hat sich nicht geänder aber das ist doch was voll kommen anders !
Und hier würde/dürfte ich nix Löschen dazu müsste ich ja Mod werden was net will. Wollte/will nur denn Thread Updaten und erneuern.
Ach das nächste lade bitte die Bilder hier ins Forum hoch und schreiben was zu deinen Settings !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. September 2012)

*Hard Rest: Extended Edition*

2880x1800@1680x1050 | FXAA/16xHQ-AF | Settings Ultra | Dx9

Ich werde noch mal 2100x1314 zusammen mit 2xMSAA Testen mal schauen was besser aus schaut. 
Leider stoße ich mit meiner GTX460 echt schon früh an die grenze des mach baren. Es Ruckelt schon ab und zu mal das zwar nur leicht aber es nervt.
Wird zeit für einen GTX670.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## kero81 (23. September 2012)

Jawohl, zu Befehl.
Ach, das nächste mal Editiere deinen Beitrag doch bitte um einen Doppelpost zu vermeiden! 

ME allex max. 1080p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (23. September 2012)

*Kleiner Einwurf am Rande:*

Die Moderation wäre doch sehr dankbar darüber, wenn die Anfeindungen hier im Thread wieder ad Akta gelegt werden. Der Thread ist in seiner jetzigen Form genau so, wie er seiner Bestimmung nach sein soll - nämlich ein Bilderthread. Eine Änderung hinsichtlich dem Entfernen des Offtopic- oder Diskussionsverbots wird es nicht geben, Beiträge ohne Bilder werden dementsprechend kommentarlos gelöscht (siehe Forenregelen). Also seid wieder nett zueinander, bevor die angefügten Sticheleien ausufern und ggf. noch in Richtung Beleidigungen gehen. Jeder macht hier seine Arbeit so gut wie er kann, oder wie er eben möchte.

DANKE ​


----------



## Softy (23. September 2012)

Ich stehe auf Drachen  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skyrim mit knapp 50 Mods @1920x1080, alles maxed out


----------



## stayxone (23. September 2012)

2 Screens von Showdown


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. September 2012)

Crysis/ 1920x1080/sehr hoch und 4x AA


----------



## Aw3s0mE (23. September 2012)

*Battlefield 3 / 1920x1080 / Maximale Details / Alborz Mountains

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. September 2012)

1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+8xTSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Fov 85 | Mods: 50+  Stück ( 2K HD, Project Parallax, SkyUI und mehr)
Opethfeldt6 ENB mit Anpassungen von *Legacyy*

Heute mal eine Vergleich zwischen ohne ENB Mod und mit ENB Mod
Mit ENB schaut es viel besser aus und auch das Spielgefühl von Skyrim ist um Längen besser.
Zwar habe ich weniger FPS dafür eine Viel besser besser Optik 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (26. September 2012)

Train Simulator 2013

*1680x1050 | Max Details | 4xMSAA + FXAA*

Vorwort: Käufer von Train Simulator 2012 erhalten das technische Update auf Version 2013 gratis.
Dann hat man zwar die neuere Version, der neue Spielinhalt (Züge und Strecken) fehlt jedoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut trotzdem gut aus ​


----------



## Ion (26. September 2012)

*Borderlands 2
1920x1200, Details Maxed out, Inject SMAA Preset Ultra
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|
|
|





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2012)

1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+8xTSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Fov 85 | Mods: 50+  Stück ( 2K HD, Project Parallax, SkyUI und mehr)
Opethfeldt6 ENB mit Anpassungen von *Legacyy*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2012)

_*Kane & Lynch 2*_

1680x1050 | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | AO An | Rest Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (27. September 2012)

*Train Simulator 2013*

*1680x1050 | 4xMSAA + FXAA | Details Max.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## blaidd (28. September 2012)

Darksiders 2 First Edition
2720x1700@1920x1200, max. Detail, Textur-LOD -0.8, 16xAF, SMAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Art-Design ist einfach großartig!  Und wo bekomm ich den Soundtrack her?​


----------



## GxGamer (28. September 2012)

Train Simulator 2013
*-West Coast Main Line North Erweiterung | Class 390 Addon*-

1680x1050 | Max Details | 4x MSAA + FXAA

Man beachte die Schatten der Regentropfen von den Fenstern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (29. September 2012)

The Witcher 2
1920x1200, max. Detail, 'Ubersampling', 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (29. September 2012)

Darksiders 2 First Edition
2720x1700@1920x1200, max. Detail, Ingame-(FX)AA aus, Textur-LOD -0.8, 16xAF, SMAA





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SXFreak (1. Oktober 2012)

Skyrim

1680x1050 | 1xAA/16xAF | Fov 90 | Grid 9 | Mods: Lush Grass, Lush Trees, HQ Snow, Better_Dynamic_Snow, 
Enhanced_Distant_Trees, Terrain_Bump, Water 1.5b, INI-Tuning






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (2. Oktober 2012)

Darksiders
2560x1600@1920x1200, 16xAF, SMAA, Textur-LOD -1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Darksiders 2 geht mir auf den Keks, daß es so leicht ist, vor allem die "Rätsel" sind bisher ein Witz... Hoffe das zieht noch ordentlich an, bin etwa 4-5 Stunden im Spiel, zweiter Dungeon abgeschlossen... Okay, die Komplexität hat sich von 'benutze einen Schalter' auf 'benutze zwei Schalter' verdoppelt, aber... Wollte mal gucken, ob ich die Knobelei beim ersten Teil noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, ich mein, da müßte man tatsächlich mal Nachdenken. Noch keine Rätsel, aber die Kämpfe sind schon mal was deftiger.​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Oktober 2012)

1680x1050 | 2xMSAA+8xTSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Fov 85 | Mods: 60+  Stück ( 2K HD, Project Parallax, SkyUI und mehr)
Opethfeldt6 ENB mit Anpassungen von *Legacyy*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimos (4. Oktober 2012)

Might and Magic VI: The Mandate of Heaven


640x480 | 32x Wide Tent SGSSAA () /16xHQ-AF | Max Details
()




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## CrashOberbreit (5. Oktober 2012)

Air Conflicts: Pacific Carriers


1920x1080 | Max Details


----------



## GxGamer (5. Oktober 2012)

Train Simulator 2013

*1680x1050 | Max Details | 4x MSAA + FXAA*

DB Class 143



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DB Class 151



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DB Class V 200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonstige



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## blaidd (7. Oktober 2012)

Mal ein bisschen Werbung in eigener Sache... 

Deus Ex - Human Revolution
2720x1700@1920x1200, Dx11, max. Detail, 16xAF, FXAA aus, Textur-LOD -1, SMAA, eigenes SweetFX-Present




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Nuallan (8. Oktober 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Mixed ENB 0.119 + 4xMSAA + TSSAA + Textur/Meshmods + Ultra Schatten + Neues DoF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Legacyy (8. Oktober 2012)

*- gta iv -*
1920x1200, ENB by Dpeseant3, Pagani Huayra Beta kovertiert aus pCars




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuallan (10. Oktober 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Mixed ENB 0.119 + 4xMSAA + TSSAA + Textur/Meshmods + Ultra Schatten + Neues DoF





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (11. Oktober 2012)

Crysis 2 Maximum Edition + Hi-Res-Texture-Pack + MaLDoHD 4.0 Beta

1920x1080; Very High; DX11; diese Settings
Habe ja bereits hier o.g. Settings und ein paar Screenshots gepostet; dies stellt nun eine kleine Auswahl von Screenshots dar. Am liebsten hätte ich noch so um die hundert weitere Bilder mit Boden- & Wandtexturen gepostet, weil sie fast alle mit ihrer Schärfe und Plastizität einfach atemberaubend real wirken, ich lasse es aber erst mal und sammel noch ein bisschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## alm0st (11. Oktober 2012)

*Alan Wakes American Nightmare*
Full HD, 8xMSAA, Maximale Settings, eigene SweetFX Shader




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (11. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal etwas nettes von Dishonored
Max Settings 1920x1080​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (11. Oktober 2012)

Jo und hier das gleiche mit Downsampling:

Dishonored

Maximum Settings
*
@2880x1620

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (12. Oktober 2012)

Hier nochmal Dishonored
Max Settings 1920x1080



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Oktober 2012)

*Dishonored *
_1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 85 |Rest Max
_
Leider habe ich das OSD noch angelassen wird sich aber ändern ! Muss mal schauen wie ich das HUD ausschalten kann. Und ich hoffe das ich noch AO einschalten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## cap82 (12. Oktober 2012)

Black Mesa

Maxed Out

8xAA / 16xAF


Downsampling @2880x1620




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (12. Oktober 2012)

Battlefield 3

Ultra Settings

+SweetFX SMAA Tool

4xMSAA / 16xAF

*Downsampling @2880x1620*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Oktober 2012)

*Dishonored *
_3008x1880 | FXAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 85 |Rest Max_

_Ja das blöde OSD ist immer noch leider, bin ein depp aber bei denn nächsten Bilder ist das nicht mehr der Fall !_
_DS läuft schon recht gut aber ich schau mal was mit SGSSAA und DS so geht._ _Villt nutze ich auch mal SMAA aber alles mal abwarten._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GxGamer (13. Oktober 2012)

Train Simulator 2013

*1600x900 | Max Details | 4x MSAA*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Oktober 2012)

*Dishonored *
_1680x1050 | 2xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | AO-Q | FOV 85 |Rest Max_ | LOD -1.375

_AO Greift super, brauch aber leider sehr viel Power aber macht ein schöneres Bild. Leider aber kann dadurch nur noch 2xSGSSAA nutzen was mich schon ein bisschen Ärgert.
Mal schauen wie 4xMSAA + 2SGSSAA aus schauen. Achja Ao schalte ganze einfach per NVIDIA Inspector an in dem die AO-bits von Mass effect 1 nehmt. 
Wie das ganze aus zu sehen hat könnt ihr unten im Bild sehen._
_Das LOD ist bei gerade zu gewessen weil ich vergessen hatte es runter zu schalten auf -0.375 daher nicht wundern._






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (14. Oktober 2012)

Dishonored
2720x1700@1920x1200, 2x(EQ)SSAA, 16xHQAF, Ini-Tweaks (u.a. 4K-Shadows, Texture-Streaming), FXAA, Texture-LOD -1, max. Detail




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim ersten Bild sind's noch Standart-Schatten...​


----------



## GxGamer (14. Oktober 2012)

Nur 2 poplige Bilder aus GTA 4. Ja, es ist langweilig, aber ich liebe es halt Schlepper zu versenken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (15. Oktober 2012)

Darksiders II
Max. Details, Inject SMAA Preset Ultra



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (20. Oktober 2012)

X-COM: Enemy Unknown
2720x1700@1920x1200, max. Detail, 2x(EQ)SSAA, 16xHQAF, SMAA, Texture-LOD -1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (20. Oktober 2012)

Erste Screens aus Dishonored
Max. Details
4xSSAA

Es kommen bald noch mehr Screens, bin gerade dabei ein paar Einstellungen zu testen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimos (21. Oktober 2012)

TES V: Skyrim
5760x1080, max. Detail, div. Texurmods (kann ich bei Interesse gerne angeben), ENB-HD6-Cinematic Lighting/, 4xSSAA, 16xHQAF





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(sorry fürs MSI-OSD)​


----------



## Kyuubi (21. Oktober 2012)

TES V:  Skyrim 

1920x1080, max. Detail, viele Texturmods, ENB v0.113 + OpethfeldtENBv6, 4xAdaptives AA mit Multi-Sampling , 16xHQAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (22. Oktober 2012)

*Dishonored*
Max. Details, Downsampling aktiv + SSAA im Treiber, angepasstes SweetFX + Ini Tweaks + HQ-AF
Mit 2560x1600@1920x1200 + 2xSSAA ist es ein besseres AA als 4xSSAA bei 1920x1200 (@Raff, warum ist das so?)
(Spiel sieht so einfach klasse aus, mit einer HD 7950 auf 1.1GHz zwischen 45 und 50FPS!!, mit Standardtakt unspielbar)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Oktober 2012)

_*Resident Evil 5*_

1680x1050 | 8xMSAA/16xAF-HQ | AO-HQ | DX10

Mit einer stärker-in  Karte wäre noch DS und noch SMAA/SweetFXMOD drin. Werde jetzt auch das AO auf nur Hoch stehen um es etwas besser Spielen zu können.
3008x1880@1680x1050 mit 8xMSAA sah schön glatt aus und flimmert bei weiten nicht so. Das sind zwar nur 3 Bilder erst mal aber will noch mehr machen also keine angst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2012)

Oblivion (1920x1080, 16x AF, 16x AA [Multi-GPU Supersample], HDR-Beleuchtung, diverse Textur-Mods [u.a. Enhanced Water, Natural Environments, Qarl's Texture Pack III, Unique Landscapes], max. Details)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Robonator (29. Oktober 2012)

Planetside 2
Max Settings 1920x1080 kein AA​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sagt mal wie mach ich das eigentlich das ich die Bilder normal einfügen kann und nicht als Thumbnails? 
Und warum macht Fraps so hässliche Bilder?​


----------



## GxGamer (30. Oktober 2012)

*I am Alive*

1680x1050 | Max Details | 8xMSAA
Man merkt es dem Spiel an das es ein schlecht gemachter Konsolenport ist (Grafik + Steuerung).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (4. November 2012)

*Race Driver Grid*
1920x1200, 32xCSAA, SSAO





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (6. November 2012)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*

1680x1050 | Details Ultra | MLAA

Gelungene Verbesserung des Vorgängers, wenn auch immer noch nicht perfekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (8. November 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> *Euro Truck Simulator 2*
> 
> 1680x1050 | Details Ultra | MLAA
> 
> ...


Ohne angreifend wirken zu wollen, warum spielt man so etwas? Ich stelle mir das stinklangweilig vor.​


----------



## Telmur (9. November 2012)

Guild Wars 2​SweetFX​Ich weiß nicht ob und welche Kantenglättung aktiv ist, ob ingame, ob sfx, oder per Treiber, entschuldigt mich daher..
SweetFX Settings gebe ich gerne raus!


----------



## GxGamer (11. November 2012)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Ohne angreifend wirken zu wollen, warum spielt man so etwas? Ich stelle mir das stinklangweilig vor.


 
Weils mir Spass macht. Muss ja nicht immer Action-Geballer, Racing oder Rollenspiel sein. Zudem mag ich es meine Firma auszbauen, neue Garagen und LKW zu kaufen, Fahrer anzustellen, Garagen und LKW zu tunen. Die Frage hättest du eher beim Train Simulator stellen sollen, denn dort fährt man nur und hat keinen Aspekt einer Wirtschaftssimulation.

Und nun neue Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. November 2012)

*Battlefield 1942*

_1680x1050 | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Dx8 | LOD -1.5 | VSync An_
_Es macht so viel Laune mal das Alte BF zu spielen ! Habe mit 8xSGSSAA gerade mal 40% Auslastung ^^_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## mrmouse (11. November 2012)

*GTA 4

*3840x2160 @ 1920x1080 | Photoshopped




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. November 2012)

_*CoD - Black Ops 2*_

1680x1050 | 4/8x MSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | Rest Max | FOV 80 

SGSSAA bekomme ich noch nicht angeschnallten aber mal schauen wird noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GxGamer (14. November 2012)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*

1680x1050 | Details Max, 200% Skalierung  MLAA

vorherige Version (1.1.3)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aktuelle Version (1.2.5)
verbesserte Beleuchtung und KI, Busse hinzugefügt, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit nun einstellbar und weitere Fixes.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Pics:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie hab ich`n des hinbekommen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## GxGamer (20. November 2012)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*

1680x1050 | Details Max | Skalierung 200 - 300% | MLAA

Ohne Mods



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Markenmod, Tankstellenmod, Trailermod:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SOrry Doppelpost, wegen 15-Bilder Begrenzung


----------



## Shinchyko (22. November 2012)

MechWarrior Online Beta
1920*1080//Max Details DX9//NoAA//16xAF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal nach ewigkeiten wieder ein Update xD Manoman. Soviel zutun im RL das man zu nix kommt


​


----------



## Ion (24. November 2012)

Hitman Absolution
Max Details in 1920x1200, 4xMSAA und SSAO auf Hoch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. November 2012)

Sniper Elite V2 1920x1080 rest auf Ultra


----------



## Ion (25. November 2012)

Hitman Absolution
 Max Details in 1920x1200, 4xMSAA und SSAO auf Hoch
Achtet im letzten Bild mal auf 47´s Spiegelung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. November 2012)

*Dark Messiah Might and Magic*


3360x2100 @ 1680x1050 | 2xSGSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Deutsche Version -.-"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_1680x1050 | 8xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Hier nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf das was Bald kommen wird meine Freunde. _​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (26. November 2012)

Coole Sache - ich habe Aquanox 2 damals geliebt  Schon lange her.

@Bildinhalt: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=piVnArp9ZE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cap82 (26. November 2012)

Hitman Absolution
maxed out

Downsampling 2880x1620
@1920x1080

*8xMSAA + 16xAF*

+Sweet FX 1.3 SMAA + Luma Sharpen only




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3360x2100 @ 1680x1050 | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Partikel: Viel* | Rest Max 

_*Wenn ich die Partikel auf max stelle sehe ich nur Quallen und andren Müll. _
_Leute für gerade mal 2.49€ bekommt echt ein super Mega Spiel. Was dazu immer noch gut aus schaut und echt eXtrem viel Story bitte. _
_Hier mal der Link zum Spiel Save 50% on AquaNox 2: Revelation on Steam_
_Der Sound im Spiel ist echt für das alter mehr als Super. Die Deutschen sprecher überzeugen echt jedes mal ! Holt es euch Leute das lohnt sich._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_3360x2100 @ 1680x1050 | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Partikel: Viel* | Rest Max

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (28. November 2012)

Hitman Absolution
 Max Details in 1920x1200, 4xMSAA und SSAO auf Hoch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. November 2012)

etwas zu Far Cry 3, der Rest kommt dann später noch


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. November 2012)

Dann gehts mal weiter mit Fry Cry


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. November 2012)

Ich kann es doch nicht lassen


----------



## BlackViper59 (1. Dezember 2012)

Battlefield 3
Elbors Gebirge/ Alborz Mountain

Ultra 4xMSAA 16xAF HBAO
5040x1050​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHouse (1. Dezember 2012)

Hab mich mal an Panoramas versucht 

http://www.abload.de/thumb/farcrypanorama_001gkuek.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/farcrypanorama_002bqrbo.jpg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Dezember 2012)

*Dark Messiah Might and Magic*


3360x2100 @ 1680x1050 | 2xSGSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Deutsche Version -.-"
_Wer das Spiel noch nicht gespielt hat sollte es sich echt bei Steam kaufen.
Da sind 10€ echt gut angelegt und dazu gibt es noch einen Multi denn ich aber noch nie gespielt habe.
Dark Messiah Might and Magic™ on Steam_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHouse (3. Dezember 2012)

Hier sind alle FC3 Panoramas die ich gemacht habe, ich hoffe es gefällt 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=farcrypanorama_001gkuek.jpghttp://www.abload.de/thumb/farcrypanorama_001gkuek.jpg 
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=farcrypanorama_002bqrbo.jpghttp://www.abload.de/thumb/farcrypanorama_002bqrbo.jpg http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=farcrypanorama_003feo4q.jpg
http://www.abload.de/thumb/farcrypanorama_003feo4q.jpg 
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=farcrypanorama_004ozf84.jpghttp://www.abload.de/thumb/farcrypanorama_004ozf84.jpg http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=farcrypanorama_0050eo6c.jpg
http://www.abload.de/thumb/farcrypanorama_0050eo6c.jpg
http://www.abload.de/thumb/farcrypanorama_006tju6e.jpg 
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=farcrypanorama_007rqrwe.jpghttp://www.abload.de/thumb/farcrypanorama_007rqrwe.jpg
http://www.abload.de/thumb/farcrypanorama_008i4oh7.jpg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Dezember 2012)

DaHOuse 6 setzten und gleich noch mal machen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## DaHouse (3. Dezember 2012)

^^ Die Bilder sind zu groß ! Hab keinen Bock die jetzt auch noch zu komprimieren.


----------



## cap82 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hier hält sich jeder an die Regeln, auch du bitte!


----------



## Shub Niggurath (3. Dezember 2012)

*<<< F A R C R Y ³ >>>*

DX9 > 2960x1440 @ 2560x1440 (momentan) > FOV 104
Alles auf Anschlag (außer Post FX = medium; Geometry = low)

_HUD durch (horizontales) Downsampling verzerrt!
Geht leider nicht auszublenden.

FOV hat auf Waffen keinerlei Auswirkung; 
hängen leider konsoligerweise immer noch riesengroß vor der Nase!

Mittels Swfx dezente Nachjustierungen vorgenommen.
(übertriebene Werte reinklatschen kann jeder__!  )
Leicht geschärft, etwas entsättigt sowie unaufdringliches HDR.
Einzig SMAA wird aggressiv eingesetzt, 
weil's sowieso nicht alles erwischt.

Swfx on | off
_ ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Einstellungen:

_GamerProfile.xml_​


Spoiler





```
<GamerProfile>
    <SoundProfile MusicEnabled="0" MasterVolume="100" MicEnabled="0" IncomingVoiceEnabled="0" Language="english" />
    <RenderProfile MSAALevel="2" AlphaToCoverage="2" SSAOLevel="4"  SDSM="0" ResolutionX="2960" ResolutionY="1440" Quality="custom"  QualityEditor="editor_ps3" Fullscreen="1" Borderless="0" UseD3D11="0"  D3D11MultithreadedRendering="0" WidescreenLetterbox="0"  UseWidescreenFOV="1" FOVScaleFactor="1.425" EnableSubResolution="0"  SubResolutionX="960" SubResolutionY="540" VSync="1" RefreshRate="0"  DisableMip0Loading="0" GPUMaxBufferedFrames="3" ShowFPS="0" MaxFps="60"  Brightness="1" Contrast="1" GammaRamp="1"  AllowAsynchShaderLoading="1">
        <CustomQuality>
            <quality ResolutionX="1280" ResolutionY="720"  EnvironmentQuality="high" AntiPortalQuality="default"  PortalQuality="medium" PostFxQuality="medium" TextureQuality="high"  TextureResolutionQuality="high" WaterQuality="veryhigh"  DepthPassQuality="high" VegetationQuality="veryhigh"  TerrainQuality="high" GeometryQuality="ultra" AmbientQuality="high"  DeferredAmbientQuality="high" ShadowQuality="ultrahigh" EditorQuality=""  Hdr="1" HdrFP32="0" ReflectionHdr="1" EnableVertexBinding="1"  id="custom" />
        </CustomQuality>
        <Post>
            <quality GameDepthOfField="1" CinematicDepthOfField="0"  FXAALevel="0" CloudShadows="1" MotionBlur="0" id="medium" />
        </Post>
    </RenderProfile>
    <NetworkProfile VoiceChatEnabled="1"  CustomMapMaxUploadRateInBitsOnline="10240000" OnlineEnginePort="9000"  OnlineServicePort="9001" FileTransferHostPort="9002"  FileTransferClientPort="9003" LanHostBroadcastPort="9004"  LanClientBroadcastPort="9005" ScanFreePorts="1" ScanPortRange="1000"  ScanPortStart="9000" SessionProvider=""  MaxUploadInbpsOnline="10240000">
        <Accounts />
    </NetworkProfile>
    <GameProfile />
    <ProfileSpecificGameProfile Sensitivity="0.4" Invert_x="0"  Invert_y="0" DefaultFlickFireDirection_y="0" UseMouseSmooth="0"  Smoothness="0" Smoothness_Ironsight="0.2" HelpCrosshair="0"  Gamepad_vibration="0" UseRoadSignHilight="0" ShowDiamondsInMap="0"  UseSubtitles="1" TaggingEnabled="1" UseAmbx="0" UseGamePad="0"  GamepadAnswered="0" Autosave="1" Machete="0" IronsightToggleMode="1">
        <FireConfig QualitySetting="VeryHigh" />
    </ProfileSpecificGameProfile>
    <RealTreeProfile Quality="VeryHigh" />
    <EngineProfile>
        <PhysicConfig QualitySetting="VeryHigh" />
        <QcConfig GatherFPS="1" GatherAICnt="1" GatherDialogs="0" IsQcTester="0" />
        <InputConfig />
        <ZoneConfig />
    </EngineProfile>
    <UplayProfile LockString="" />
</GamerProfile>
```



_Swfx_​


Spoiler





```
/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Choose effects                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/

// Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1 //[0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines.
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN   1 //[0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the  antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing  that.
#define USE_BLOOM         0 //[0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed  their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_HDR           1 //[0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just  tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR   0 //[0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR : Attempts to mimic  the look of an old movie using the Technicolor three-strip color process  (Techicolor Process 4)
#define USE_DPX           0 //[0 or 1] Cineon DPX : Should make the  image look like it's been converted to DXP Cineon - basically it's  another movie-like look similar to technicolor.
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN 0 //[0 or 1] Lift Gamma Gain : Adjust  brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights (avoids  clipping)
#define USE_TONEMAP       0 //[0 or 1] Tonemap : Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping)
#define USE_VIBRANCE      1 //[0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently  saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels  depending on their original saturation.
#define USE_CURVES        0 //[0 or 1] Curves : Contrast adjustments using S-curves.
#define USE_SEPIA         1 //[0 or 1] Sepia : Sepia tones the image.
#define USE_VIGNETTE      0 //[0 or 1] Vignette : Darkens the edges of  the image to make it look more like it was shot with a camera lens. May  cause banding artifacts.
#define USE_DITHER        0 //[0 or 1] Dither : Applies dithering to  simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding  artifacts (mostly caused by Vignette)
#define USE_SPLITSCREEN   0 //[0 or 1] Splitscreen : Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                  SMAA Anti-aliasing settings                /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/

#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.08           // [0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 64      // [0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 16 // [0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 50       // [0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.

// -- Advanced SMAA settings --
#define COLOR_EDGE_DETECTION 1        // [0 or 1] 1 Enables color edge  detection (slower but slightly more acurate) - 0 uses luma edge  detection (faster)
#define SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND 0  // [0 or 1] Using DX9 HARDWARE?  (software version doesn't matter) if so this needs to be 1 - If not,  leave it at 0.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       LumaSharpen settings                  /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
// -- Sharpening --
#define sharp_strength 0.33   // [0.10 to 3.00] Strength of the sharpening
#define sharp_clamp    0.025  // [0.000 to 1.000] Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.035

// -- Advanced sharpening settings --
#define pattern 3        // [1|2|3|4] Choose a sample pattern. 1 = Fast, 2 = Normal, 3 = Wider, 4 = Pyramid shaped.
#define offset_bias 1.0  // [0.0 to 6.0] Offset bias adjusts the radius of the sampling pattern.
                         // I designed the pattern for offset_bias 1.0, but feel free to experiment.
                          
// -- Debug sharpening settings --
#define show_sharpen 0   // [0 or 1] Visualize the strength of the sharpen (multiplied by 4 to see it better)


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Bloom settings                        /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define BloomThreshold 28.28 //[0.00 to 50.00] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
#define BloomPower 2.222     //[0.0000 to 8.0000] Strength of the bloom
#define BloomWidth 0.3243    //[0.0000 to 1.0000] Width of the bloom


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        HDR settings                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define HDRPower 1.10  //[0.0 to 8.0] Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
#define radius2  0.84  //[0.0 to 8.0] Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      TECHNICOLOR settings                   /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount 0.11        //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define TechniPower  2.8         //[0.0 to 8.0]
#define redNegativeAmount   0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define blueNegativeAmount  0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Cineon DPX settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Red   8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Green 8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Blue  8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]

#define ColorGamma    2.5  //[0.1 to 2.5] Adjusts the colorfulness of  the effect in a manner similar to Vibrance. 1.0 is neutral.
#define DPXSaturation 3.0  //[0.0 to 8.0] Adjust saturation of the effect. 1.0 is neutral.

#define RedC   0.36  //[0.6 to 0.2]
#define GreenC 0.36  //[0.6 to 0.2]
#define BlueC  0.34  //[0.6 to 0.2]

#define Blend 0.2    //[0.0 to 0.1] How strong the effect should be.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Lift Gamma Gain settings               /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define RGB_Lift  float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust shadows for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gamma float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gain  float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust highlights for Red, Green and Blue


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Tonemap settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma 1.0        //[0.00 to 2.00] Adjust midtones

#define Exposure 0.00    //[-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust exposure

#define Saturation 0.00  //[-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust saturation

#define Bleach 0.00      //[0.00 to 1.00] Brightens the shadows and fades the colors

#define Defog 0.000  //[0.00 to 1.00] How much of the color tint to remove
#define FogColor float3(0.00, 0.00, 2.55) //[0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to remove - default is blue


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vibrance settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Vibrance -0.03 //[-1.0 to 1.0] Intelligently saturates (or  desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their  original saturation.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Curves settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Curves_contrast 0.33  //[-1.0 to 1.0] The amount of contrast you want

// -- Advanced curve settings --
#define Curves_formula 2      //[1|2|3|4|5|6|7] The constrast s-curve you want to use.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                         Sepia settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define ColorTone float3(0.80, 0.81, 1.00) //[0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to tint the image
#define GreyPower  0.00                    //[0.0 to 1.0] How much desaturate the image before tinting it
#define SepiaPower 0.49                    //[0.0 to 1.0] How much to tint the image


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vignette settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define VignetteRadius 1.00   //[-1.00 to 3.00] lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -1.00  //[-2.00 to 1.00] Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
#define VignetteSlope 8       //[1 to 16] How far away from the center  the change should start to really grow strong (odd numbers cause a  larger fps drop than even numbers)
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500)  //[0.00 to 1.00] Center of effect.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Dither settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
//No settings yet, beyond switching it on or off in the top section.

//Note that the checkerboard pattern used by Dither, makes an image harder to compress.
//This can make your screenshots and video recordings take up more space.


   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                     Splitscreen settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define splitscreen_mode 3  //[1|2|3|4|5]  1 = Vertical 50/50 split, 2 =  Vertical 25/50/25 split, 3 = Vertical 50/50 angled split, 4 =  Horizontal 50/50 split, 5 = Horizontal 25/50/25 split
```






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (4. Dezember 2012)

Planetside 2 Mix aus Max und Medium Settings
1920x1080

Es war ein schöner Tag  Ich und 3 Franzosen haben so einiges gerissen und am Ende triumphierte die NK haushoch! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier ein Blick auf die Terranische Basis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und wieder eine von unseren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu mehr Bildern kam ich leider nicht, hab ca 6 Stunden lang durchgezockt ​


----------



## blaidd (6. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2720x1700@1920x1200, 16xHQAF, SMAA, Ingame-(FX)AA high, max. Details, Texture-LOD -1
(läuft noch mit Catalyst 12.11 beta8, sicher von der Performance noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, beta 12 please, AMD, hatte allerdings auch mein OC-Bios-Setup nicht geladen, CPU lief @ Stock.)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Dezember 2012)

So jetzt muß ich mal wieder was von Far Cry machen


----------



## blaidd (7. Dezember 2012)

StarCraft II

2720x1700@1920x1200, 16xHQAF, max. Details (inc. SSAO),  Ingame-AA aus, SMAA, Texture-LOD -0.7, 4k-Shadows





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## mrmouse (8. Dezember 2012)

_*GTA 4*_

3840x2160 @ 1920x1080 | Photoshopped & Original




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Dezember 2012)

*Dark Messiah Might and Magic*


3360x2100 @ 1680x1050 | 2xSGSAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest Max | Deutsche Version -.-"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## SXFreak (9. Dezember 2012)

Skyrim | 1680x1050 | Fov 90 | Grid 9 | Mods: Lush Grass,  Lush Trees, HQ Snow, Better_Dynamic_Snow, insane0h_realistic_sun,  Enhanced_Distant_Trees, Terrain_Bump, Water 1.5a, Flora Overhaul, INI-Tuning





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (10. Dezember 2012)

Euro Truck Simulator 2
*1680 x1050 | Maximale Details | Marken-Mods*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Nuallan (11. Dezember 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Mixed ENB 0.119 - 1920x1080 + 4xSSAA + Textur/Meshmods + Ultra Schatten + Neues DoF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*

2520x 1576 @ 1680x1050 | 2xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | LOD -1.000* | FXAA Aus | Rest max | DLC´s fast alle
Eine Anleitung wie hier SGSSAA und AO in ME3 anschalte findet ihr hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-mass-effect-3-frei-schalten.html#post4037305
_
Diese Bilder sollen nur ein kleiner vorgemacht sein !_
_Das LOD ist mit Absicht etwas höher gewählt
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (11. Dezember 2012)

Skyrim mit meiner überarbeiteten ENB Preset WIP vom September.​


----------



## Ich 15 (11. Dezember 2012)

Take on Helicopters (diverse Settings)


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Dezember 2012)

*Anno 1404 inkl. Venedig*

2520 x 1575 @ 1680 x 1050 / 4x MSAA / 16x HQ-AF / DX 10 / max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*

2100X1314 @ 1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | LOD -0.875* | FXAA Aus | Rest max | DLC´s fast alle
Eine Anleitung wie hier SGSSAA und AO in ME3 anschalte findet ihr hier
[Update]SGSSAA und AO für Mass Effect 3 frei schalten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*

2100X1314 @ 1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | LOD -0.875* | FXAA Aus | Rest max | DLC´s fast alle
Eine Anleitung wie hier SGSSAA und AO in ME3 anschalte findet ihr hier

[Update]SGSSAA und AO für Mass Effect 3 frei schalten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2012)

*Anno 1404 inkl. Venedig*

2520 x 1575 @ 1680 x 1050 / 4x MSAA / 16x HQ-AF / DX 10 / max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Dezember 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*

2560x1600 @ 1680x1050 | 2xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | LOD -1.000 | FXAA Aus | Rest max | DLC´s fast alle
Eine Anleitung wie hier SGSSAA und AO in ME3 anschalte findet ihr hier​ 
[Update]SGSSAA und AO für Mass Effect 3 frei schalten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2012)

*Anno 1404 inkl. Venedig*

2520 x 1575 @ 1680 x 1050 / 4x MSAA / 16x HQ-AF / DX 10 / max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​


----------



## Shub Niggurath (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein paar Bildchen von der Umgebungsverdeckung, die es unter DX9 nicht gibt!*
(Bilder ca. eine Woche alt. Habe jetzt endlich die Zeit gefunden, sie hochzuladen)

5120x1440 @ 2560x1440 > FOV 110



SSAOLevel="0" | "1" | "2" | "4"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stufe 1 (SSAO?) sieht am billigsten und übertriebensten aus.
Es scheint als würde eine Aura von Dreck um Gegenstände/Personen wirbeln.
Besonders in Bewegung scheußlich anzusehen.

Stufe 2 (HBAO?) kostet am meisten Leistung.

Stufe 4 (HDAO?) ziemlich dezent.
Die Stufe mit der ich spiele.

Allen scheint zu eigen zu sein, daß die Übergänge vom Objekt zur Umgebungsverdeckung grobpixelig sind,
Antialiasing wird dort nutzlos bzw. wieder zu nichte gemacht!





* laut Aussage von
PC Games Hardware (Online), 
PC Games (Heft) 
und
Game Star (Heft)




			
				PC Games Hardware schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Wechsel von DX11 auf DX9 [...] fehlt [...] jegliche Umgebungsverdeckung [...]



**UPDATE** Far Cry 3 im Test: Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks - Update: Slowmotion-Video zu Mikroruckeln - Far Cry 3 im Test: Optikvergleich der Grafik-Settings​


----------



## Ion (15. Dezember 2012)

*Dishonored*
Max. Details, Downsampling aktiv + SSAA im Treiber, angepasstes SweetFX + Ini Tweaks + HQ-AF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SXFreak (15. Dezember 2012)

Skyrim | 1680x1050 | Fov 90 | Grid 9 | Mods: Lush Grass,  Lush Trees, HQ  Snow, Better_Dynamic_Snow, insane0h_realistic_sun,   Enhanced_Distant_Trees, Terrain_Bump, Water 1.5a, Flora Overhaul,  INI-Tuning




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IJOJOI (16. Dezember 2012)

BF3/Ultra/1920x1080 4x MSAA / 16xAF
Project Cars/Ultra/1920x1080 8x MSAA / 16xAF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2012)

*Anno 1404 inkl. Venedig*

2520 x 1575 @ 1680 x 1050 / 4x MSAA / 16x HQ-AF / DX 10 / max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Dezember 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*

2560x1600 @ 1680x1050 | 2xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | LOD -1.000 | FXAA Aus | Rest max | DLC´s fast alle
Eine Anleitung wie hier SGSSAA und AO in ME3 anschalte findet ihr hier​ 
[Update]SGSSAA und AO für Mass Effect 3 frei schalten

So nun bin ich auch mal durch ! Ich hatte mich für dem Mittlern Weg entschieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (16. Dezember 2012)

Mal ein paar meiner Screenshots aus *Far Cry 3*
Max. Details, Downsampling aktiv
Den letzten Shot finde ich mit Abstand am schönsten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuallan (17. Dezember 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Mixed ENB 0.119 - 1920x1080 + 4xSSAA + Textur/Meshmods + Ultra Schatten + Neues DoF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2012)

Mal etwas Metro 2033
Max Settings 1920x1080 Anti Aliasing steht auf AAA, ich denke mal das heißt aus ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (20. Dezember 2012)

*Bioshock* @ 2720x1530 @1080p(sweetfx)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (20. Dezember 2012)

Skyrim mit diversen Mods (hier als Beispiel eine 4k-Texturen-Mod für Berge)


----------



## K-putt (20. Dezember 2012)

*Bioshock* @ 2720x1530 @1080p(sweetfx)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Dezember 2012)

Noimie schrieb:


> *Bioshock* @ 2720x1530 @1080p(sweetfx)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Diese CFG hätte ich sehr gern !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2012)

*Project Cars 1920x1080

Formula B auf der Nordschleife (Eifelwald) mit Helmkamera​*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Dezember 2012)

*BioShock 1*

Downsampling*/16xHQ-AF | SweetFX von *Noimie*** | Dx10 | Rest Max

Spiele gerade noch an in der  Ini. rum und hoffe das aus der noch ein bisschen was raus holen kann.
* Teste noch die beste einstellung
** Diese config werde ich noch mal ein bisschen überarbeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Dezember 2012)

*BioShock 1*

2880x1800@1680x150/16xHQ-AF | SweetFX von *Noimie* mit leichten Veränderungen| ini. Tweaks | FOV 90 | Dx10 | Rest Max

SGSSAA würde zwar gehen aber ich will die Dx10 Effekte gern haben. Muss mal schauen was noch mache villt geh ich doch auf Dx9.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Legacyy (24. Dezember 2012)

*GTA IV + *Beta?* God-Rays von Hayssam Keylani

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (24. Dezember 2012)

*Dishonored*
Max. Details, Downsampling aktiv + SSAA im Treiber, angepasstes SweetFX + Ini Tweaks + HQ-AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wild Thing (24. Dezember 2012)

Dishonored Max. Details, 8xMSAA + 8xSGSSAA + HQ AO


----------



## Wild Thing (25. Dezember 2012)

neuer screen....


----------



## blaidd (25. Dezember 2012)

Starcraft II

2720x1700@1920x1200, max. Details InGame-AA aus, 16xHQAF, SMAA, Texture-LOD -0,7, 4K-Shadows & div. Tweaks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wild Thing (25. Dezember 2012)

@ blaidd, nette  Screens 3 und 13 gefallen mir besonders gut....


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2012)

Portal 2

1680 x 1050, 16 x QCSAA, 16 x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Portal 

1680 x 1050, 16 x QCSAA, 16 x AF, max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (25. Dezember 2012)

Assassin's Creed III

2720x1700@1920x1200, max. Detail (minus MSAA), SMAA, 16xHQAF, Texture-LOD -1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Wild Thing: Thx ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Dezember 2012)

WoooW 

Hast diesmal echt super schöne Bilder gemacht !
Aber was heißt denn "(minus MSAA)" ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2012)

Na das er kein MSAA benutzt hat


----------



## blaidd (26. Dezember 2012)

Assassin's Creed III

2720x1700@1920x1200, max. Detail (minus MSAA), SMAA, 16xHQAF, Texture-LOD -1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Crimson, Robonator: Genau, minus MSAA heißt, maximale Details, bloß ohne Multisampling. Wär eventuell drin, wenn AMD mal einen angepaßten Treiber rausrücken würden, oder UBISoft die Performance per Patch verbessern könnte. So aber reicht's bloß für die Mittlere AA-Stufe (FXAA high), aber bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen ist das Bild ziemlich ruhig. SSAA hab ich auch ausprobiert, mir gefällt aber DS immer ein bisschen besser, ein paar Details hauptsächlich bei den Texturen sind so doch ein bisschen besser aufgelöst, da greift SSAA anscheinend nicht immer 100%ig. Außerdem kommt mir das Bild so etwas organischer vor, eventuell wegen der nicht ganz so scharfen Glättung... Und FXAA matscht bei höheren Auflösungen deutlich weniger.​


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2012)

*Race Driver Grid*

1680 x 1050, 2 x 2 Supersampling + 4 x TSSAA, 16 x HQ-AF, max. Details, Grid Launcher: u.a. Post Process deaktiviert (siehe Anhang)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (30. Dezember 2012)

*Bioshock 2 @2720x1530 = 1080p (sweetfx)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie zur hölle krieg ich die bilder ohne diese miniatur ansicht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Dezember 2012)

Noimie schrieb:


> *Bioshock 2 @2720x1530 = 1080p (sweetfx)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Findest alles hier !
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (30. Dezember 2012)

Danke für den Tipp Crimson 
Das mit dem Bleistift geht aber leider nicht in Chrome. Muss wohl Aurora herhalten.

Alibi Pics




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (31. Dezember 2012)

_*GTA 4 *__*| EFLC*_

3840x2160 @ 1920x1080| Photoshopped




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Monocus (31. Dezember 2012)

Fallout 3
_1680x1050 | Maximale Details | Mods (!)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (1. Januar 2013)

*Bioshock 2
*@ 2720x1530 = 1080p (sweetfx)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohes Neues ! ​


----------



## K-putt (2. Januar 2013)

*Bioshock 2*
@ 2720x1530 = 1080p (sweetfx)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monocus (2. Januar 2013)

Fallout 3
_1680x1050 | Maximale Details | Mods (!)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (3. Januar 2013)

_Hitman: Absolution_
1920x1080 - Maximale Einstellungen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spec Ops: The Line
1920x1080 - Maximale Einstellungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## BlackViper59 (4. Januar 2013)

Far Cry 3
5040x1050 | High | 2xMSAA | SSAO
Leider musste ich die Grafik runterschrauben aber sonst hätte es meine HD7950 nicht flüssig in der Auflösung geschafft
​


----------



## blaidd (5. Januar 2013)

Assassin's Creed III
2720x1700@1920x1200, max. Detail (-MSAA), 16xHQAF, SMAA, Texture-LOD -1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (6. Januar 2013)

Far Cry 3
DX11, 2720x1700@1920x1200, max. Details, HBAO, SMAA, Texture-LOD -1






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (6. Januar 2013)

This i l ike very much! Aber wohl nicht im spielbaren Bereich oder?


----------



## K-putt (6. Januar 2013)

*Borderlands 2*/ DLC @ 2720x1530 - 1080p (sweetfx)​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2013)

*Anno 1404 inkl. Venedig*

2520 x 1575 @ 1680 x 1050 / 4x MSAA / 16x HQ-AF / DX 10 / max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



​


----------



## Wild Thing (6. Januar 2013)

Screens aus dem Sleeping Dogs Benchmark
1920x1080x60Hz 16:9 
Kantenglättung Extrem
Hochauflösende Texturen
Schatten Hoch
Umgebungsverdeckung Hoch


----------



## Wild Thing (6. Januar 2013)

Edit.


----------



## blaidd (6. Januar 2013)

Far Cry 3
DX11, 2720x1700@1920x1200, max. Details, HBAO, SMAA, Texture-LOD -1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@cap82: Doch, ich spiel so... hatte bisher minimal 30fps, eigentlich immer gute 40. Sensiblen Naturen mag das zu wenig sein, ist halt nicht so butterweich wie bei 60fps. Aber mich stört's eigentlich nicht, bin eh nicht so der Hektiker...​


----------



## K-putt (6. Januar 2013)

*Borderlands 2* /DLC 2720x1530 = 1080p (sweetfx)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## do-gooder (7. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Match-Maker (8. Januar 2013)

Spiel: GTR 2 (Spa 2003 bei Nacht und im Regen & Ferrari 550 Maranello) mit ausgeblendetem HUD
Settings: Max. Details, 1920x1080, 8xSGSSAA, 16:1 HQ-AF​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider ist mir das Hochladen etwas misslungen. Musste die Bilder erst von BMP zu PNG konvertieren.​


----------



## RavionHD (9. Januar 2013)

Sleeping Dogs (Full HD, @max Einstellungen):

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hkship2013-01-0903-18i1izm.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hkship2013-01-0903-1928enf.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hkship2013-01-0903-36zmch1.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hkship2013-01-0903-3665f2u.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hkship2013-01-0903-24f1fcl.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hkship2013-01-0903-2581ch7.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hkship2013-01-0903-291jd9d.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hkship2013-01-0903-32o2fva.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hkship2013-01-0903-33hpfyc.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hkship2013-01-0903-337lire.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hkship2013-01-0903-33pnebs.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hkship2013-01-0903-35h6cnc.png

Ich krieg die Bilder nicht gut hoch, wie macht ihr das?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Januar 2013)

Eh Alter das wir zum X mal hier geschrieben !

Hier mal für dich nochmal !!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## K-putt (10. Januar 2013)

*Borderlands 2*/DLC 2720x1530(sweetfx)​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bene11660 (13. Januar 2013)

*Call of Duty 2*
Full HD - Ingame Max. 4xSGSSAA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab nur mal getestet wie das Funzt


----------



## Ion (13. Januar 2013)

Mal wieder was aus Skyrim
Habe mir mal ein neuen Chara gemacht und noch mehr Mods installiert, ca. 70-80 sind jetzt drin
Viel Spaß mit den Bildern 
Max. Details etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHouse (14. Januar 2013)

*Crysis**2* *(FlowGraph/DoF Tests)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (15. Januar 2013)

*Bioshock 2* @ 2720x1530 = 1080p (sweetfx)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (17. Januar 2013)

paar ältere Shots aus
Dead Space 2 (noch ohne HBAO)
2720x1700, max. Detail (Ingame-AA aus), 16xHQAF, SMAA, Texture-LOD -1





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (17. Januar 2013)

Darksiders
2720x1700, max. Detail, 16xHQAF, SMAA, Texture-LOD -1, *HBAO *(Ultra)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HBAO verursacht in den Standart-Einstellungen noch einige Grafikfehler (bzw. scheint durch halbtransparente Oberflächen wie Nebel, Wasser, Spinnenweben oder die Mini-Map) gibt dem Ganzen aber eine wirklich hübsche Tiefe. Frameverlust ist nicht spürbar, immer noch 60Fps mit (dynamischem) Vsync. Erfahrungsgemäß dürften es aber bis zu 40-50% Verlust sein... ​


----------



## Gurkensalat (19. Januar 2013)

Bissl Metro 2033 4xMSAA, Hohe Einstellungen, 1920x1080



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [GwM]Chavez (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gta4


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Januar 2013)

[GwM]Chavez schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So schwer einfach mal das nach dieser anleitung zu machen ?

Hier mal für dich nochmal !!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (22. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1680x1050
Ultra Settings
8xMSAA - 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (25. Januar 2013)

_*DmC*_
*(Devil May Cry)*
*2520x1576 @ 1680x1050, max. Details*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (25. Januar 2013)

*DmC*
_*(Devil May Cry)*_
_*2520x1576 @ 1680x1050, max. Details*_
_*Teil 2*_​ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (25. Januar 2013)

*Bioshock 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (25. Januar 2013)

*Bioshock 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (26. Januar 2013)

*DmC*
_*(Devil May Cry)*_
_*2520x1576 @ 1680x1050, max. Details*_
*Teil 3*​ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Galford (26. Januar 2013)

*DmC*
_*(Devil May Cry)*_
_*2520x1576 @ 1680x1050, max. Details*_
*Teil 4*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2013)

Die DmC Screens sind echt geil 
Zocke das Game auch grade, macht ziemlich fun 

Was hast du für ein System und mit wie vielen FPS zockst du ?


----------



## Galford (26. Januar 2013)

*DmC*
_*(Devil May Cry)*_
_*2520x1576 @ 1680x1050, max. Details*_
*Letzter Teil*
(alles andere, was in den letzten Abschnitten des Spiels noch kommt, möchte zumindest ich, nicht spoilern)​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Robonator
Am Anfang hatte ich Vsync kurz aus, aber das Spiel hat wahnsinniges Tearing (zumindest in den Zwischensequenzen). Da ich aber eigentlich eh immer mit Vsync spiele, bleibt es bei 60 Frames, und das durchgängig. Stabile 60 Frames empfinde ich persönlich auch als das Optimum. Grafikkarte ist eine GTX570.

Ich hab eigentlich gerne DMC4 gespielt, aber DmC macht mir sogar fast mehr Spaß. Klasse Spiel - man kann für Ninja Theory nur hoffen, dass sich das Spiel gut verkauft, und für uns PCler, daß die PC Version so erfolgreich wird, daß das nächste DmC auch wieder für den PC erscheint. Leider werden es die meisten wohl später billig bei einem Steamsale abgreifen, was eigentlich irgendwie schade ist, denn in dem Spiel steckt mMn immense Arbeit - alleine das Artdesign und das Kampfsystem, sind schon extrem gut durchdacht.

Edit: Jeweils nur das erste Bild war bei mir größer als 900 Pixel - das habe ich jetzt ausgebessert. Warum hier im Forum ein "bitte ändere das" nicht ausreicht, und man gleich zusätzlich ein dumme Bemerkung aufgedrückt bekommt, verstehe ich allerdings nicht - vorallem, da ich das bisher nur bei DmC so gemacht habe, und das somit meine erste "Verfehlung" ist. Das nächste Mal benutze ich auch wieder Tumbnails.

Edit: Habe die Größe der Bilder aus Teil 2 bis zum letzten Teil nochmals reduziert.


----------



## RC Shad0w (27. Januar 2013)

mal welche von mir.
assasins creed. max ingame details.

batman archam city. downsampling 3200*1800@1920*1080.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (28. Januar 2013)

*Devil May Cry​*
_2720x1530@1080p (+ sweetfx)_​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexx (28. Januar 2013)

@Nomie & Galford:

Zitat aus dem Eingangspost:


> keine übergroßen Einbindungen [max. 900pix Breite], benutzt bitte Daumennägel


(Alle Kinder gehen über die Straße, nur Rolf pickt am Golf.)
Mit eurer "Mithilfe" wird der Thread echt zur Qual.. :/


----------



## lu89 (28. Januar 2013)

Hier mal wieder DNF mit BeetleatWar1977s Shadermod, Sweetfx mit Smaa und Lumashapen und Downsampling von 3360x2100@1680x1050:


----------



## K-putt (28. Januar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> @Nomie & Galford:
> 
> Zitat aus dem Eingangspost:
> 
> ...


 
Werden die Bilder nicht automatisch auf ca. 900 Pixel breite eingebunden?

strg + Numpad - kann vorrübergehend helfen.


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2013)

Mir gefallen die größeren Bilder mehr als diese kleinen "Vorschaubildchen" 
Da lass ich den Thread lieber kurz laden und guck nebenbei was anderes an. Bei den kleinen Bildchen hat man immer plötzlich 15 Tabs oder so offen


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (29. Januar 2013)

*Ace Combat Assault Horizon - Enhanced Edition*

Grafikeinstellung gibt es nicht viel, nur Auflösung und AA ja oder nein.
In diesem Fall: 1920x1200 und AA = ON





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Januar 2013)

_Crysis 2 _


1680x1050 | SMAA-Ultra/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | InGame Max(DoF*/Motion blur Off) + MalDoHD 4.0 

Ist alles noch nicht ganz Final werde ein bisschen noch an der Optik basteln. Das FOV muss ich auch noch erhöhen weil das gefällt mir auch noch nicht.
*DoF finde ich einfach nur Hässlich !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2013)

_*Flatout 2 
*_
3360x2100@1680x1050 | 4*xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | SweetFX (SMAA Off, LumaSharpen 3.00) | Nachbearbeitung Off 

_Mehr Bilder kommen sichlich in laufe der nächsten Tage noch bin aber noch am Testen mit SGSSAA und DS plus SweetFX denn der Sharpen Filter will net so recht, wird wohl an den Low-Texturen liegen.
*Weiß nicht genau ob es 2 oder 4x war dachte aber 4.

_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2013)

_*Flatout 2 - Teil 2*_

3360x2100@1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Nachbearbeitung Off 

SweetFxMod bringt leider nix von daher ab jetzt ohne. Die Original Bilder sind alle ca 5mb oder größer leider und werden als JPG 100% gespeichter leider rechte PCGH so extrem weit runter das die Qualität Leidet.

Weite Crysis 2 Bilder kommen offenlich im laufe der nächsten zwei Wochen wenn diesen scheiß Bug endlich beseitigen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Februar 2013)

*Crysis 2 *


1680x1050 | PostMSAA(InGameAA)/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | InGame Max(DoF*/Motion blur Off/) + MalDoHD 4.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Snaker_ (4. Februar 2013)

*Dead Space 3
1920x1080 / Maximale Details​*


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2013)

Da es ja so gewünscht wurde, die Bilder dieses mal in klein.
*Far Cry 3 *
Max Settings 1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2013)

Und gleich die nächsten hinterher.
*Cryengine 3 SDK
*Max Settings 1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (5. Februar 2013)

*Dead Space 3*_
@2720x1530 - 1080p /sweetfx_

Hier dann mal auch noch ein paar Dead Space 3 shots





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frosdedje (5. Februar 2013)

*The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim* - 1680x1050 ; 4x AA (Spiel) + 8xSSAA (Treiber); 16x AF (Spiel und Treiber); hohe Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papzt (5. Februar 2013)

The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim 1080p - Alles max
So, mal sehen wohin mich die Reise führt  Hat sich ein wenig verändert, nach Morrowind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2013)

*TERA Online
*Max Settings 1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (5. Februar 2013)

*Dead Space 3*
2520x1576 @ 1680x1050. max. Details​ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## K-putt (6. Februar 2013)

*Dead Space 3*
_ @2720x1530 - 1080p /sweetfx_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frosdedje (6. Februar 2013)

*Alan Wake* - 1680x1050; maximale Details, 8x SSAA + 16x AF (Treiber); 4x AA und FXAA + 16x AF (Spiel): maximale Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Februar 2013)

*Dead Space 3*

2560x1600@1680x1050* | 1xAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | AO-HQ** | Rest Max


* Die ersten Bilder sind nur 1680x1050 gemacht wurden
** AO-HQ bei dem ersten Bilder ist es AO an aber kein plan es auch greift nach meinen vergleichen zuflogen eher nicht

Außer das es dem Spiel an guten Texturen und Polygonen fehlt ist es bis jetzt recht gut.  Mal schauen ob man SGSSAA anschalten kann oder nur auf DS+SMAA beschränken kann/muss.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (7. Februar 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob man SGSSAA anschalten kann oder nur auf DS+SMAA beschränken kann/muss.



Soweit ich weiß bringt AA Fehler beim schatten. 


*Dead Space 3* _2720x1530@1080p /sweetfx_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Februar 2013)

Kleiner OT mal zu DS3 !

Schalte die mal die auf Weich oder Normal und mach sachen wie MotionBlur,Blur und Bloom aus!


----------



## K-putt (8. Februar 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Kleiner OT mal zu DS3 !
> 
> Schalte die mal die auf Weich oder Normal und mach sachen wie MotionBlur,Blur und Bloom aus!



Alles schon eingestellt. Bloom ist das erste was weg war.

*Dead Space 3*
_ @2720x1530 - 1080p /sweetfx_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Februar 2013)

*Dead Space 3*

1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | Schaten Weich, Motion Blur/Blur off | FOV 90 | Dx9

Wer wohl doch Lieber DS plus FXAA/SMAA nehmen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (10. Februar 2013)

*The Witcher 2: Assassins of kings* - 1920x1080 @ All Max 



mal was älteres


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. Februar 2013)

Crsis 2 max.details Maldo HD 4.0 FINAL

Endlich ist MALDO HD 4.0 fertig.

MaLDoHD for Crysis 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. Februar 2013)

Nochmal Crysis 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. Februar 2013)

Crysis 2 Maldo HD 4.0


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. Februar 2013)

Crysis 2


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. Februar 2013)

Einmal noch Crysis 2 Madlo HD 4.0 Final


----------



## Primer (10. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön, aber warum so winzig


----------



## simpsonlisa (10. Februar 2013)

Hätt ich die Bilder in Original größe gepostet, würde ich jetzt noch sitzen, bei meiner Verbindung.


----------



## Primer (11. Februar 2013)

Sachade...


----------



## 10203040 (13. Februar 2013)

Aliens vs. Predator max.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Februar 2013)

_*Aliens Colonial Marines*_
2304x1440*/2400x1500@1680x1050 | 2xSGSSAA+FXAA*/16xHQ-AF | In Game Max | Dx9 

*Ja nicht auf allen Bilder in FXAA an und 2304x1440 auch nur auf ein paar sonst 2400x1500.
Leider darf ich die Bilder mit etwas mehr Blut wieder mal nicht Posten hier möchte mich bei den Regeln bedanken -.-"

Naja die erste Mission war echt 08/15 auch wenn paar Schock/Grusel Momente dabei waren.
Optik naja geht echt besser, dazu kommt noch die Dumme KI aber mal schauen es kann ja nur besser werden oder halt nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Februar 2013)

_*Aliens Colonial Marines*_
2400x1500@1680x1050 | 2xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | In Game Max | Dx9 

FXAA wieder aus, scheiß Unschärfe Filter !
Die Licht Effekte im Spiel können sich schon sehen lassen aber leider die Texturen zum Großteil nicht. Das Gilt auch für die dumme KI und Gameplay alles zu einfach oder anders gesagt da kann man auch CoD bekommen. Da macht immer hin aller 10 Sek Bom Bäm Krach 

Die Nächsten Bilder werden etwas mit der SweetFX Mod gepim aber nur mit dem Schärfe Filter und ohne SMAA.

Ach ja sry das ich länger zeit keine Bilder geposte habe, meine Arbeit Killte meinen Freizeit ! Aber nun schaut es auf Arbeit besser von daher bekommt hier wieder schöne Bilder von !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## .Moe (15. Februar 2013)

*GTA IV - Teil 1*
\\ 1920*1080 //
*ENB* - L3EVO (2012 NY) v1.2 NVidia

Da GTA V verschoben wurde dachte Ich mir das unser Screenshot-Thread auch mal wieder ein paar GTA shots vertragen könnte! 
Die Settings habe Ich leider grade nicht vorliegen, aber das meiste müsste Maxed-Out sein ..anhand der ENB wird es ja sowieso aufgehübscht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Moe (15. Februar 2013)

*GTA IV - Teil 2*
*\\ 1920*1080 //
ENB - L3EVO (2012 NY) v1.2 NVidia

Da GTA V verschoben wurde dachte Ich mir das unser Screenshot-Thread auch mal wieder ein paar GTA shots vertragen könnte! 
Die  Settings habe Ich leider grade nicht vorliegen, aber das meiste müsste  Maxed-Out sein ..anhand der ENB wird es ja sowieso aufgehübscht!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Robonator (16. Februar 2013)

*EVE Online
*Max Settings 1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-play-etc/211828-sammelthread-eve-online.html


----------



## joraku (16. Februar 2013)

Ahh, da hat mir jemand den Wund für EVE Online wässrig gemacht. Jetzt lese ich gerade den Sammelthread und schau die Trailer an. Ich denke ich teste einfach mal die Trial-Phase.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Februar 2013)

Eve ist alles andre außer Einfach !


----------



## Robonator (16. Februar 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Eve ist alles andre außer Einfach !


 
Naja geht, man sollte nicht versuchen sofort alles lernen zu wollen ^^ Ich komm immoment sehr gut klar da ich mich auf die Missionen und Grundlagen konzentriere. in meiner Coorp lerne ich nebenbei immer wieder neues


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Februar 2013)

Habe es versucht ein Kumpel hat mir geholfen ich habe es nicht verstanden war mir alles zu Komplex aber gut ich bin eh nicht so der Freund solchen Games.
Auch wenn EVE echt Dick ist !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Februar 2013)

_*Aliens Colonial Marines*_
2400x1500@1680x1050 | 2xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | In Game Max | Dx9  | FOV 95/100 | Dx10 Mod* (1.0) | LUMASHARPEN 

* Habe selber noch dran herum gebastelt wie das MSAA aus gemacht und Autoaim raus genommmen.
Also SGSSAA wird nach wie vor per Inspector mit Custom AA-Bits vor genommen

Ja Leute man kann echt nur hoffen das hier Moder mal nachhelfen!
Aber ich muss sagen das Spiel ist naja so schlecht das man es echt durch spielen will 

Nun mal ohne Mist das Spiel hat auch seine Gute seiten, besonders wo ich gerade bin ich erschecke und ängstige mich schon derb. Gut bin aber auch ein Schiesser^^

Hier noch ein Kleines Gameplay Video zu Dx10Mod
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WazeGIBfBMU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (16. Februar 2013)

*Battlefield 2 max.
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bene11660 (16. Februar 2013)

*Stalker mit Complete Mod in 2xSGSSAA und Ingame-Maximal​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wild Thing (17. Februar 2013)

Dead Space 3 1920x1080 8xSGSSAA In Game alles "ausser" SSAO&Bildschirmreflexionen auf aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (17. Februar 2013)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> *Stalker mit Complete Mod in 2xSGSSAA und Ingame-Maximal​*



Drück mal minus auf dem Numpad. Das schaltet das HUD aus. Plus auf dem Numpad schaltet es wieder ein.

*Stalker : Shadow of Chernobyl*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 4xMSAA / Complete Mod / Sweetfx_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Februar 2013)

Wild Thing schrieb:


> Dead Space 3 1920x1080 8xSGSSAA In Game alles "ausser" SSAO&Bildschirmreflexionen auf aus.


 

Schalte mal DOF, motion blur und Blure, sowie in game FXAA/SMAA aus.
Die Schatten nur auf Weich oder normal dann hast keinen Unschärfer mehr in deinen Bildern.

Dazu würde die mal Raten schalte mal nur 4xSGSSAA an und dazu aber Downsampling von ca 50%. Das macht ein besseres Bild !


----------



## GxGamer (17. Februar 2013)

Euro Truck Simulator 2
*1680x1050 | Max Details | MLAA | 300% Skalierung*
*Spielversion 1.3.1 | Keine Mods*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Februar 2013)

_*Aliens Colonial Marines*_
2400x1500@1680x1050 | 2xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | In Game Max | Dx9  | FOV 95/100 | Dx10 Mod (1.0) | LUMASHARPEN 


Also SGSSAA wird nach wie vor per Inspector mit Custom AA-Bits vor genommen
Hier noch ein Kleines Gameplay Video zu Dx10Mod
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WazeGIBfBMU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Februar 2013)

*GTA IV
*ENB v3 WIP von mir

die üblichen Autos^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Umgebung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bene11660 (17. Februar 2013)

*Stalker mit Complete Mod in 2xSGSSAA und Ingame-Maximal*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noimie schrieb:


> Drück mal minus auf dem Numpad. Das schaltet das HUD aus. Plus auf dem Numpad schaltet es wieder ein.


Danke für den Tipp Leider habe ich das sehr spät gelesen und deswegen kommen noch ein Paar mit HUD.


----------



## Bene11660 (17. Februar 2013)

*Stalker mit Complete Mod in 2xSGSSAA und Ingame-Maximal*
*Ein kleiner Nachschlag *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Als nächstes gibt es Bilder von Pripjat *


----------



## 10203040 (17. Februar 2013)

_Da hab ich auch noch etwas.

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl + Complete + Weapon realistic. max.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​_


----------



## Wild Thing (17. Februar 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Schalte mal DOF, motion blur und Blure, sowie in game FXAA/SMAA aus.
> Die Schatten nur auf Weich oder normal dann hast keinen Unschärfer mehr in deinen Bildern.
> 
> Dazu würde die mal Raten schalte mal nur 4xSGSSAA an und dazu aber Downsampling von ca 50%. Das macht ein besseres Bild !


 
Ist komischer Weise alles aus... Wie stelle ich die Schatten auf Weich? 2880x1620 und 4xSGSSAA muß ich mal probieren.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2013)

Ja gibt eine Option dafür !
Also ich sehe da echt einen Unschärfe kann mich.


----------



## Wild Thing (18. Februar 2013)

Jetzt in 2880x1620 4xSGSSAA AFx16 Lod Bias -0,875




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Moe (19. Februar 2013)

Da bestell Ich einmal ein Spiel vor um die Beta zu zocken und bin mir nicht sicher ob sich die 4,60€ wirklich gelohnt haben^^ 
(Ist nicht negativ gemeint, aber Ich habe die faxen nach ein paar Sekunden schon dicke!! XD)

SLENDER - THE ARRIVAL (Beta)
(1920*1080 // MAXED OUT!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bene11660 (19. Februar 2013)

*Stalker mit Complete Mod in 2xSGSSAA und Ingame-Maximal*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Weiter gehts mit Bildern bei Tag...*


----------



## K-putt (19. Februar 2013)

*Stalker : Shadow of Chernobyl*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 4xMSAA / Complete Mod / Sweetfx

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (21. Februar 2013)

*Crysis 3
*Max. Details, einige Tweaks, 4xTXAA
Läuft nicht wirklich flüssig 
Vram Verbrauch liegt bei etwa 1.8GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (21. Februar 2013)

Du spielst mitMax. Details, einigen Tweaks, 4xTXAA und sagst dann "Läuft nicht wirklich flüssig"

Smart, warum stellst nicht einfach was runter? Zum Beispiel TXAA? Stell mal die Shader von VeryHigh auf High. Das hat bei mir ca 5-8 frames (nach situation sogar mehr) ausgemacht.


----------



## Ion (21. Februar 2013)

Ich nutze diese Einstellungen natürlich nur für die Screenshots, sollte mehr nen Joke sein


----------



## K-putt (22. Februar 2013)

*Crysis 3 *
_2720x1530 - 1080p / SMAA x4_​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (22. Februar 2013)

*Clonk Rage*
_1920x1080, Effekte hoch, Feuerpartikel an_

Nebelklippen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wild Thing (22. Februar 2013)

Noch was von Dead Space 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (23. Februar 2013)

*Crysis 3 *
_2720x1530 - 1080p / SMAA x4_​ _ 
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (23. Februar 2013)

Crysis 3

3200x1800 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1920x1080



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Februar 2013)

Auch hier Crysis 3
2560x1440 | MSAAx8 | Max Out




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (23. Februar 2013)

*Crysis 3 *
_2720x1530 - 1080p / SMAA x4

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2013)

*Clonk Rage*
_1920x1080, Effekte hoch, Feuerpartikel an_

Trichtertalingen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Februar 2013)

Jetzt Spammen wieder alle Crysis 3 na toll...

Warum er weites du bei Crysis 3 nicht MSAA mit SGSSAA und dazu villt noch etwas DS aber nicht viel.


----------



## kero81 (23. Februar 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Jetzt Spammen wieder alle Crysis 3 na toll...
> 
> Warum er weites du bei Crysis 3 nicht MSAA mit SGSSAA und dazu villt noch etwas DS aber nicht viel.


 
Hier CrimsoN 2.0 Du alte Heulsuse, damit wirds besser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AliBild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.abload.de/img/crysis32013-02-2221-2njpk3.png


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Februar 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hier CrimsoN 2.0 Du alte Heulsuse, damit wirds besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber ehrlich, schade das es keinen "gefällt mir nicht" button gibt


----------



## Legacyy (24. Februar 2013)

Ich mach dann auch mal mit^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (24. Februar 2013)

*Crysis 3 *
_2720x1530 - 1080p / SMAA x4 / Photoshop
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Ist nur ein versuch um zu sehen was man aus den Bildern mit Photoshop noch rausholen kann._​


----------



## Ion (24. Februar 2013)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde zu C3
Wie macht ihr die Screens ohne eine Waffe im Bild zu haben? 
Ich kann zwar das Hud abschalten, aber die Fäuste so wie im ersten Teil lassen sich ja nicht mehr auswählen. Immer hab ich nen Bogen oder so im Bild 
Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte (PN reicht auch, dann mache ich hier nen Edit rein wenn ich Bescheid weiß)

Edit:
Habs, danke


----------



## K-putt (25. Februar 2013)

*Stalker : Shadow of Chernobyl*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 4xMSAA / Complete Mod / Sweetfx / Panorama - Photomerge(PS6)

_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RC Shad0w (25. Februar 2013)

Dead Space 3
3200x1800 alles auf high, 16x AA mit SMAA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wild Thing (26. Februar 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum in der Auflösung 3840x2160 die Maus so schwammig ist und ob man da was gegen tun kann....


----------



## Tripleh84 (26. Februar 2013)

zu wenig FPS wahrscheinlich, ziemlich wahrscheinlich


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2013)

Speicher Voll (!)
Das mit dem FPS kann nicht bestätigen muss nicht daran liegen !


----------



## Wild Thing (26. Februar 2013)

An den FPS liegt's mit Sicherheit nicht, aber am Speicher..


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2013)

*Brütal Legend*


1680x1050 | 4xSSAA(InGame)x16xHQ-AF | InGame Max | Sichtweite /FOV Max

GEIL !! Wer Metal mag wird das Spiel lieben !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Wild Thing (27. Februar 2013)

3840x2160 2xSGSSAA AFx16 Lod Bias -0,875 meine Beast wird ganz schön warm 72°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (27. Februar 2013)

Dear Esther
Max Details, 1920x1200, 4xSGSSAA, AO Ultra
Ein sehr kurzes Spiel (etwa 1 Stunde), aber das hat es in sich. Hat mehr Atmosphäre als viele andere Titel. Schöner Soundtrack.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (1. März 2013)

Euro Truck Simulator 2
*1680x1050 | Keine Mods | Details Max | Skalierung 400%*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. März 2013)

*Brütal Legend*


1680x1050 | 4xSSAA(InGame)x16xHQ-AF | InGame Max | Sichtweite /FOV Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. März 2013)

*Brütal Legend*


1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA\x16xHQ-AF | InGame Max | Sichtweite /FOV Max

Für alle GTX Nutzer die auch SGSSAA nutzen wollen müssen im NVIDIA Inspector  der Hand ein Profil für das Spiel erstellen und dann die AA-Bits per Hand eitragen im fall von Brütal Legend sind es die *12C5*. Wie ihr SGSSAA überhaupt einstellt könnt ihr in meiner Sig nach lesen. SGSSAA läuft schneller und glätt besser als das inGame SSAA(4) aber gut das war ja zu erwarten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## GxGamer (5. März 2013)

Euro Truck Simulator 2
*1680x1050 | Keine Mods | Details Max*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (5. März 2013)

*Tomb Raider*
_1080p / 2xSSAA / Versch. Sweetfx cfg's / Photomerge(Panoramas)
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (5. März 2013)

*Tomb Raider*
_1080p / 2xSSAA / Versch. Sweetfx cfg's_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (6. März 2013)

_Mass Effect 3_
_*Citadel *_
_2520x1576 @ 1680x1050, max. Details_
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​


----------



## Galford (6. März 2013)

*DmC*
*Vergil's Downfall*
_2520x1576 @ 1680x1050, max. Details_​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (6. März 2013)

*Tomb Raider*
_1080p / 2xSSAA / Sweetfx__ / Photomerge (Panoramas)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (7. März 2013)

*Autoclub Revolution (Beta)*
*1680x1050 | Details Ultra | 8xMSAA*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ReVan1199 (7. März 2013)

*Crysis 3*
1920x1200 | Very High | 2xSMAA + eigener Config




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GxGamer (8. März 2013)

*Autoclub Revolution (Open Beta)*
*1680x1050 | Details Ultra | 8x MSAA*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (8. März 2013)

*War Thunder*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 6xaa_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugotitbad (9. März 2013)

*Hitman: Absolution*
1680x1050 | Ultra | FXAA - 4xMSAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bene11660 (9. März 2013)

*Arma 3 Alpa*
*Alles max. 4xMSAA *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primer (9. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> *Hitman: Absolution*
> 1680x1050 | Ultra | FXAA - 4xMSAA
> 
> 
> ...



Call the PETA!!!!
Für mich sieht das fast so aus als hätten die Hitman Entwickler hier den damaligen Aufschrei der PETA gegen Mario parodiert^^
Wir haben für lustiges aber auch einen eigenen Thread -> Lustige Game Screenshots

@*Bene11660*

Wunderhübsch, warum aber kein 1080p!? So kommt das Ganze doch nicht so recht zur Geltung.


----------



## Bene11660 (9. März 2013)

Primer schrieb:


> Wunderhübsch, warum aber kein 1080p!? So kommt das Ganze doch nicht so recht zur Geltung.


Danke  Aber so kann ich die Bilder direkt einbinden, außerdem würde es bei meiner Internetverbindung ewig dauern


----------



## K-putt (10. März 2013)

*War Thunder*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 6xAA+FXAA / Ingame-PostFX_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tomb Raider*
_1080p / 2xSSAA / Sweetfx__ / Photomerge (Panoramas)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2013)

Battlefield 3, alles @max, 2AA, 1080p, ein bisschen Multiplayer :

Bild: bf32013-03-0217-19-531dkpe.png - abload.de
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bf32013-03-0219-00-57dlkq8.png
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bf32013-03-0921-47-55p1ktd.png

Sorry, ich bekomm die Bilder einfach nicht hoch.


----------



## ugotitbad (10. März 2013)

Noimie sind alle Screenshots nachbearbeitet?

@Bobi du musst beim erstellen des Beitrags auf Anhänge verwalten klicken weiter unten. Dann lädst du da das Bild hoch und klickst am Ende auf "An Cursoroption einfügen".

p.s. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/4815-lustige-game-screenshots.html


----------



## Frosdedje (10. März 2013)

*Dishonored* - 1680x1050 ; maximale Details; 8x SSAA und 16x AF (Treiber); FXAA und 16x AF (Spiel)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (10. März 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Noimie sind alle Screenshots nachbearbeitet?



Nein, nur die Panoramas.

*Dead Space 2*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / SweetFX / Photomerge (Panoramas)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (12. März 2013)

*Dead Space 3*
*Awakened*
*2520x1576 @ 1680x1050, max. Details*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Devil Horns (den Handschuh) bekommt man, wenn man das Hauptspiel auf "Classic" durchspielt. Für den Rest des DLC hab ich aber wieder normale Waffen benutzt - die Devil Horns sind einfach zu mächtig.


----------



## K-putt (12. März 2013)

Galford schrieb:


> *Dead Space 3*​



Der Handschuh ! 

*Dead Space 2*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / SweetFX / Photomerge (Panoramas ~4000x2500 - 1200p)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## blaidd (12. März 2013)

Fallout 3 Oedland ENB v4 WiP (ENB v0.150)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach langer Zeit wieder mal ein paar Screens von mir... 



​


----------



## Bene11660 (13. März 2013)

*Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 *
*Ingame Maximal und Downsampled von 2880x1620 *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erster Eindruck: Durch die CryEngine 3 sieht das Spiel ziemlich gut aus, allerdings wären bei manchen Stellen
bessere Texturen und Ingame-AA eine große Verbesserung. 
Weiss jemand, wie ich das HUD ausschalten kann?​


----------



## lu89 (13. März 2013)

Ihr dürft alle mal raten, um welches Game es sich handelt


----------



## beren2707 (13. März 2013)

Der Turm sieht für mich sehr nach diesem Spiel aus; könnte aber auch dessen Vorgänger sein.


----------



## lu89 (14. März 2013)

Da hat jemand Ahnung ^^ 
Tropical Skyrim -- A Climate Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## K-putt (14. März 2013)

*Dead Space 2*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / SweetFX / Photomerge (Panoramas ~4000x2000 - 1200p 21:1)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## K-putt (16. März 2013)

*RAGE*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 4 x SSAA / Photomerge 21:9_ - _1200p_​_


_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (17. März 2013)

Die perfekte Abwechslung zum Euro Truck Simulator 2
*Scania Truck Driving Simulator*
*1680x1050 | Max Details | 4x MSAA*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (17. März 2013)

*Proteus
*"Max. Details"
 Nein meine Grafikkarte ist nicht kaputt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Wild Thing (17. März 2013)

Tomb Raider 2880x1620 Ingame Einstellungen im letzten Bild zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugotitbad (18. März 2013)

Bin gerade auch dabei das Spiel zu spielen. Meiner Meinung nach gefällt mir die Grafik fast schon besser als Crysis 3. Die Atmosphäre, das feine, flüssige und stimmige Bild lässt das Spiel einfach perfekt aussehen. Richtig gute Arbeit von den Machern. Die Grafik könnte für viele weitere Spiele echt passend sein, z.B. Risen 3. Neben Battlefield 3 und Crysis 3 eines der am schönst aussehenden Spiele!


----------



## Wild Thing (18. März 2013)

Ja kann man so sagen, ist echt ne feine Sache und macht auch noch richtig Spass.....


----------



## K-putt (18. März 2013)

*RAGE*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 4 x SSAA / Photomerge 21:9_ - _1200p


_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. März 2013)

*******, deine Bilder hauen mich aus dem Socken !!!


----------



## Ion (18. März 2013)

Tomb Raider

Eins sage ich euch, auf dem Funkturm da oben ist mir fast das Herz in die Hose gerutscht!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (18. März 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> *******, deine Bilder hauen mich aus dem Socken !!!



hehe, danke 

*RAGE*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 4 x SSAA / Photomerge 21:9_ - _1200p_​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (24. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*5276x1050*
* Max Details, TressFX Ein, FXAA*

*Mehr Screenshots in meiner Galerie*
*Meine Tomb Raider Rezension*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (25. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*5276x1050*
* Max Details, TressFX Ein, FXAA*

*Mehr Screenshots in meiner Galerie*
*Meine Tomb Raider Rezension*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugotitbad (26. März 2013)

bla.. danke für's löschen. hs


----------



## Ion (26. März 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite
*Max. Details





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugotitbad (26. März 2013)

*BioShock Infinite**

2520x1576 | Ultra*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. März 2013)

*BioShock Infinit*

1680x1050 | FXAA(InGame)/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | InGame Max

Das Spiel brauch auf jeden fall eine Patch oder neue Treiber die mehr FPS raus holen !
Sonst bis jetzt extrem GEIL !!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. März 2013)

*BioShock Infinit*

1680x1050 | FXAA(InGame)/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | InGame Max

Leider hat mein GTX460 zu wenig Power für DS in diesen Spiel von daher nicht wie von mir Gewohnt von mir alles mit DS oder SGSSAA. Ich hoffe man kann mir das nach sehen.
Oder hier legt alle zusammen und Kauft mir eine GTX Titan, Deal ?

Ich habe versucht das Spiel mit nur 25% DS zu nutzen also 2100x1314 aber da bekomme ich nur eine Diashow vom feinsten und das meine Wörtlich !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ugotitbad (27. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*2560x1600 | Ultra*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## blaidd (27. März 2013)

Verdammt haben sich bei mir Screenshots angesammelt^^... Leichte BioShock: Infinite Übergewichtung hier (spiel ich allerdings auch im Moment), daher erstmal

Tomb Raider
1920x1200, max. Detail, 2xSSAA, 16xHQAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. März 2013)

*Cities XL Platinum*



1920x1080, höchste Details, 4xAA

Meine aktuelle Metropole mit knapp 4,1 Mio. Einwohnern. Massig Platz zum Bauen ist auf dieser Karte immernoch vorhanden und wird wohl erst bei 6-7 Mio. so langsam ausgereizt sein. Ich finde, dagegen sieht das neue Sim City aus wie ein Kinderspielplatz... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. März 2013)

*BioShock Infinit*

1680x1050 | FXAA(InGame)/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | InGame Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (28. März 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite*
_2720x1530 - 1080p [auf 21x9 geschnitten] / SweetFX / .ini Tweaks_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugotitbad (28. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*2560x1600 | Ultra*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wild Thing (28. März 2013)

Tomb Raider 2880x1620 + FXAA max. Detail 16x AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. März 2013)

*BioShock Infinit*

1680x1050 | FXAA(InGame)/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | InGame Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (30. März 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite*
_2720x1530 - 1080p [auf 21x9 geschnitten] / SweetFX / .ini Tweaks_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (30. März 2013)

*Dishonored*
_2720x1530 - 1080p - 21:9 / 4xSSAA teils 8xMSAA / SweetFX / .ini tweaks_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (30. März 2013)

*L4D2 max.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=639362&d=1364667726


----------



## Ion (31. März 2013)

*Slender - The Arrival
*Alles auf max. | internes SSAA
Eines sage ich euch, das Spiel ist der absolute Schocker!
Ich halte es keine 10 Minuten am Stück aus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (31. März 2013)

*Crysis 3*
*1680x1050 | Detailstufe Hoch | SMAA 2T*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wild Thing (31. März 2013)

Spec Ops The Line 1920x1080 4xSGSSAA 16xHQ AF Lod Bias -1,000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wild Thing (31. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (1. April 2013)

*Dishonored*
_2720x1530 - 1080p - 21:9 / 4xSSAA / SweetFX / .ini tweaks_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (2. April 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite
*OGSSAA, max. Details*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (3. April 2013)

*Portal 2*
_2720x1530 - 1080p - 21:9 / 4xSSAA / ENB_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (6. April 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1680x1050 | Details Ultra/Maximum | FXAA-Tool | diverse Mods*

FXAA-Shader An/Aus (schlechtes Beispiel)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal alle Regler im FXAA-Tool auf Maximum 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So finde ich es schon ganz gut eingestellt, aber ich tüftel noch dran herum....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. April 2013)

Das das einen Spass machen kann ist mir echt ein Rätsel !

Red Orchestra 2 Heroes of Stalingrad
1680x1050 | FXAA/16xHQ-AF | IN Game Max



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (6. April 2013)

Ist halt nur was für echte Männer 

Hier nochmal ein Vergleich, gleiche Einstellung, "SweetFX" (ich nenns nun dreist mal so) an und aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (6. April 2013)

Bioshock Inifinite
2720x1700@1920x1200, max. Detail, 16xHQAF, SMAA, .ini-Tweaks (u.a. Texture-Streaming, Godrays, DoF, FoV)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (7. April 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1680x1050 | Details Maximum | "Game-Fixes Mod"*

Diesmal ohne FXAA-Tool, aber mit deaktiverter "Farbkorrektur".
Intensivere Farben, aber nicht zu aufdringlich oder zu grell.
Finde es ideal und ist einfacher zu handhaben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2013)

*Mortal Online*
Hardcore Sandbox MMORPG
1920x1080 Max Settings.
 Kein AA da dieses nur unter DX10 möglich ist und DX10 bei mir Grafikfehler verursacht.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghost13 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was bedeuten die zwei Kreuze oberhalb des Pentagrams? Kann mir das jemand Beantworten? THX


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (7. April 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1680x1050 | Details Max | 4xMSAA (per Tweak) | Gamefixes-Mod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (8. April 2013)

Ein wenig BF3 Schwachsinn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. April 2013)

_*Red Orchestra 2 Heroes of Stalingrad*_

1680x1050 | 2xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | SSAO Normal | FOV 85 | RestMax

Hier mal Schöne Bilder aus dem Multiplayer  !
Das Spiel gibt es heute noch bis 22 Uhr für 2,50€ bei Steam und ich muss sagen es Lohnt sich !!
Save 85% on Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad - GOTY on Steam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GxGamer (8. April 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
Trollingmode Activated  | 1680x1050 | MLAA | Max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (9. April 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite*
Max Settings 1920x1080 kein AA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (9. April 2013)

*Chivalry Medieval Warfare*
Max Settings 1920x1080 kein AA
Special: Boxring 
Es gibt eine neue Map namens Tavern auf der nur Fäuste erlaubt sind. Abseits der Taverne gibt es einen Weg in einen Keller wo ein Boxring und einige Fässer stehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. April 2013)

Bioshock infinite
Max Out Settings, 2560x1440​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (12. April 2013)

*Mass Effect 3*
_2560x1440 -1080p - 21:9 / 4xSSAA / SweetFX__/ Panoramas (Photoshop)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (13. April 2013)

*Mirror's Edge
*_9600x5400__ - 1500p / 8xSSAA / SweetFX / FreeCam_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (13. April 2013)

Ein bisschen musste ich lachen als ich die Auflösung am Ende sah, ja 
Wusste halt nicht was nun bei Tiledshot 8 rauskommt.

*Mirror's Edge*
_9600x5400__ - 1688p / 8xSSAA / SweetFX / FreeCam_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (14. April 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
1680x1050 | Details Max | MLAA

Es gibt schon krasse Mods, wa? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. April 2013)

Ich habe mal einen Diskussion-Thread erstellt !
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...creenshot-diskussions-thread.html#post5185190

​


----------



## K-putt (14. April 2013)

_*Mass Effect 3*_
_7680x4320 - 1080p / 8xSSAA / SweetFX_​_ 
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (15. April 2013)

*Mirror's Edge*
_9600x5400__ - 1080p / 8xSSAA / SweetFX / FreeCam / Tiledshot_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (15. April 2013)

*GTA IV + meine ENB v1 + RUF RGT-8*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr gibts hier: *Ruf RGT-8 by Lord Neophyte*​


----------



## GxGamer (16. April 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1680x1050 | Max Details| MLAA *

Scania mit Skin + Wheelmod + Truck Shop V7 | DAF mit Skin + Interieurmod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## K-putt (17. April 2013)

_*Mass Effect 3*_
_7680x4320 - 1080p / 8xSSAA / SweetFX / 4K Charakter Texturen_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (17. April 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
1680x1050 | Max Details 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde die Städte/Firmen in Polen sind detailreicher und etwas fordernder/realistischer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (19. April 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2 und German Truck Simulator*
Wie originell, einfach mal alles zu recyceln. Grummel....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (19. April 2013)

Nach all den wunderbaren Bildern von euch poste ich mal wieder etwas hässliches 
*Mortal Online*
1920x1080 Max Settings, kein AA da dies nur unter DX10 möglich ist und DX10 bei mir Grafikfehler verursacht
Mortal Online ist ein Hardcore Sandbox MMORPG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (19. April 2013)

*Dishonored - Knife of Dunwall DLC*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 8xSSAA / K-putt'e SweetFX .cfg / Flyhack workaround "Thanks Lingon" / .ini Tweaks_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (21. April 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
1680x1050 | Details Max | Farbkorrektur aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (21. April 2013)

*Dishonored - Knife of Dunwall DLC*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 8xSSAA / K-putt'e SweetFX .cfg / Flyhack workaround "Thanks Lingon" / .ini Tweaks_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Mass Effect 3*_
_7680x4320 - 1080p / 8xSSAA / K-putt'e SweetFX . cfg / .ini Tweaks / Fly / Timestop_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## kero81 (21. April 2013)

Tada  Le DayZ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (21. April 2013)

*Metro 2033 max. Details 1920x1080, Screenshots made in 4800x2700 and than downscaling to 1920x1080.​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (22. April 2013)

*Mass Effect 3*
_7680x4320 - 1080p / 8xSSAA / *K-putt'e SweetFX.cfg 2.0* / .ini Tweaks / Fly / Timestop / Teilweise 4K Texturen_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Match-Maker (24. April 2013)

Casus Belli, max. Details, 1920x1080, 2xSGSSAA, 16xHQ-AF
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wild Thing (28. April 2013)

*Welcome to Palanai*
*Dead Island Riptide*
*2880x1620*
*16xHQ-AF*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (28. April 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1680x1050 | Max Details | Farbkorrektur, DOF aus | Low-Bloom Mod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wild Thing (28. April 2013)

*Dead Island Riptide
2880x1620*
*16xHQ-AF*
*+ 2x MSAA*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (29. April 2013)

Brütal Legend
1920x1200, 2xSSAA

 Man, ich weiß nicht wann ich das letzte mal ein so geiles Game gezockt habe 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (2. Mai 2013)

*Dead Island - Riptide*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 4xSSAA / *SweetFX* / .ini Tweaks_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Zeno Clash 2*
_1080p / 4xSSAA / *SweetFX* / Fov Tweak_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Wild Thing (2. Mai 2013)

*Dead Island Riptide*
*2880x1620*
*16xHQ-AF*
*SweetFX*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (3. Mai 2013)

*Space Engine*
_2720x1530 - 1080p_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Mai 2013)

Chronicles of Riddick  Assault on Dark Athena 

3200x2000@1050p 1xAA/16xAF | In Game Max | OpenGL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (3. Mai 2013)

Torchlight 2 mit der Mod TL2Remastered 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (4. Mai 2013)

*Alan Wake*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 4xMSAA / SweetFX_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Space Engine*_
_2720-1530 - 1080p_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Mai 2013)

*DayZ*
1920x1080 | Max Out



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (12. Mai 2013)

*Space Engine*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (14. Mai 2013)

*Space Engine*
* Full HD all Max*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*it's getting hot in here so take off all your clothes* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (17. Mai 2013)

*Scania Truck Driving Simulator*

*1920x1080 | Details Max *

"Für Simulationstrucker die mehr fahrerischen Anspruch suchen..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bene11660 (18. Mai 2013)

*Metro Last Light
Sehr Hoch - 1080P - Ohne Physx*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Meinung:
Ein Meisterwerk! Und das nicht nur in technischer Hinsicht, auch die Atmosphäre zieht mich richtig in ihren Bann! ​


----------



## K-putt (18. Mai 2013)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Metro Last Light
> Meine Meinung:
> Ein Meisterwerk! Und das nicht nur in technischer Hinsicht, auch die Atmosphäre zieht mich richtig in ihren Bann! ​


 
Kann ich so nur unterschreiben.
Wirklich sehr hübsches Spiel und man wird immer wieder abgelenkt von dem eigentlichen Weg weil man einfach alles erkunden muss.
Werde das Spiel auf alle Fälle noch ein 2. mal Spielen.

*Metro Last Light*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 2xSSAA / SweetFX_
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (18. Mai 2013)

Metro 2033



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (18. Mai 2013)

Ach, so viel Metro. Ich poste mal wieder ein bischen Abwechslung
*EVE Online*
Max Settings, 1920x1080, kein AA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







​


----------



## Falcon (19. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 
Ultra Settings
5040x1050

Alle Bilder im Blog*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P0werp1ay (19. Mai 2013)

Metro Last Light + P0werp1ay's SweetFX 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (19. Mai 2013)

Sleeping Dogs mal vertikal  1600x2560




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (19. Mai 2013)

*Metro Last Light*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 2xSSAA / SweetFX_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Mai 2013)

_*Battlefield 3 - CoCop*_

_2400x1500@1680x1050 | 2xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV90 | InGame MaxOut _






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (19. Mai 2013)

> Battlefield 4


Schon zu lange wach heute, was?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Mai 2013)

Danke xD

Mein Fehler


----------



## K-putt (20. Mai 2013)

*Metro - Last Light*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 2-4xSSAA / SweetFX / Photomerge (21:9)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (22. Mai 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*

2880x1620 @ 1920x1080 | 300% Skalierung | MLAA | Details  Max | Farbkorrektur und DoF aus | Low-Bloom Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Mai 2013)

*Battelfield 3 - Multi*

2560x1500@1680x1050 | 4xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV90 | InGameMaxOut
(eine Speicher Auslastung von 2.4GB  )
Hier nur einen Bild aus Wake 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Mai 2013)

*Battelfield 3*
2560x1600@1680x1050 | 4xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | Fov 90 | InGameMaxOut
(Leider greift das MSAA so schlecht daher sind noch viele Kanten zu sehen und es Flimmert in Bewegung noch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (25. Mai 2013)

Dark Souls
1680x900 | Full HD Mod​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (26. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Mehr Bilder in der Galerie*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Mai 2013)

_*Fallout 3*_
_1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 90 | 50FPS Berenzt | Mods + 3GB Mod |InGameMaxOut _

So eine Legende ist gebrochen
Werde villt auch jetzt Let´s Plays dazu mache mal schauen ob ich Lust habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## K-putt (27. Mai 2013)

*CoJ : Gunslinger*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Mai 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite *

2560x1600@1680x1050 | SMAA/16xHQ-AF | InGameMaxOut

Erst jetzt kann ich das Spiel in dieser Pracht spielen. Auch wenn SMAA wohl gegen FXAA Tauschen werde da es zu viel Power frisst.
Oder ich Nutze eine SweetFX Mod ohne SMAA und dafür FXAA ach mal schauen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juni 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite** Teil 1 *

1680x1050 & 1,5 DS | FXAA/16xHQ-AF | Dynamische Schatten: Hoch | Rest max.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (1. Juni 2013)

*Landwirtschaftssimulator 2013*

*1920x1080 | Details Max (Kein Witz)*

Unterdurchschnittliche Grafik, aufploppende Objekte, eine Fahrphysik die zum Schreien ist - und trotzdem machts süchtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (1. Juni 2013)

Metro Last Light
1920x1080 all maxed out including 2xSSAA and max Tesselation​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite** Teil 2 *

1680x1050 & 1,5 DS | FXAA/16xHQ-AF | Dynamische Schatten: Hoch | Rest max.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Juni 2013)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Alter hast du mein Dope?" beste


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite** Teil 3 *

1680x1050 & 1,5 DS | FXAA/16xHQ-AF | Dynamische Schatten: Hoch | Rest max.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Moe (2. Juni 2013)

REUS
1920*1080 // Maxed Out!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Juni 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite *

2560x1600@1680x1050 | FXAA/16xHQ-AF | SweetFX | InGameMaxOut

*PCGHGS* schön zu sehen das ansich dem gleichen Aufbau verwendest wie ich ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juni 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite** Teil 4 *

1680x1050 & 1,5 DS | FXAA/16xHQ-AF | Dynamische Schatten: Hoch | Rest max.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Juni 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite *

2400x1500@1680x1050 | FXAA+SMAA/16xHQ-AF | SweetFX | InGameMaxOut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Juni 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite *

2400x1500@1680x1050 | FXAA+SMAA/16xHQ-AF | SweetFX | InGameMaxOut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Juni 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite *

2400x1500@1680x1050 | FXAA+SMAA/16xHQ-AF | SweetFX | InGameMaxOut

Ohne scheiß das ist wohl das beste Game was ich seit Jahren gespielt habe ! Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit hab kauf es euch, das game haut einen echt um !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Juni 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite *

2400x1500@1680x1050 | FXAA+SMAA/16xHQ-AF | SweetFX | InGameMaxOut

Hab es nun ja echt durch und Leute KAUFEN KAUFEN den das ist besser als Jeder Film ! Das ist echt der Megaoberhammer schlecht hin !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (5. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein paar meiner neuen shots 

In der reihenfolge.
Remember Me, Syndicate, Grid 2, Alan Wake.

Die Bilder gibts *hier* auch in groß und .png Qualität.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (6. Juni 2013)

*Landwirtschaftssimulator 2013*
*1920x1080 | Detailsetting "Very High"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (6. Juni 2013)

The Swapper
Max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juni 2013)

*World of Tanks*

1680x1050 | SMAA/16xHQ-AF | InGamesMaxOut 

Leider kann in WoT keine DS nutzten da man sonst nix mehr Lesen kann AA geht zwar dafür müsste ich aber die ganze schöne Beleuchtung verzichten und das will ich aber nicht.
Muss sagen das ist eine Free to Play Game was echt mega Lust macht wenn man nur Zwischen durch kurz zocken will.
Besonders in Bewegung sieht man das das Game null echt Kantenglättung hat es flimmert wie sau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






​


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder was von X3 AP​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juni 2013)

*World of Tanks*

1680x1050 | SMAA/16xHQ-AF | InGamesMaxOut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (9. Juni 2013)

Torchlight 2 maxed out 1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Juni 2013)

Dann noch was zu Crysis 3​


----------



## DaHouse (16. Juni 2013)

*ArmA 3 Alpha*
_Verschiedene SweetFX Settings / Maximale Ingame Settings / DS 2520x1440@1050p / InGame Max.FXAA / InGame 4xAA_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## DaHouse (16. Juni 2013)

_Hab mal ein "kleines" Best of aus meinen _*
Quake4* *[Part.1]*
_Screenshots gemacht (Hier die komplette Galerie *Klick*)._
_Sikkmod & GTX-Mod _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHouse (16. Juni 2013)

*Quake4** [Part.2]*
_(Hier die komplette Galerie *Klick*)._
_Sikkmod & GTX-Mod
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (18. Juni 2013)

*MagRunner(Beta)*
_8160x4590 - 3840x2160 (1080p für das Forum__) / SweetFX / .ini Tweaks / FreeCam / NoHud / Timestop_

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Alan Wake*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 4xMSAA / SweetFX / FreeCam / Timestop *workaround*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Mit Topaz Simplify Filter_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Rememeber Me*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / Ingame SSAA / SweetFX / FreeCam / Timestop_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Grid2*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / 4xMSAA / SweetFX / Camera Mod_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Bilder gibt's auf meinem FlickR​


----------



## DaHouse (22. Juni 2013)

*ArmA3 Beta*
_DS 1440p / SweetFX / Maximale InGame Setting (Auch Entfernungen AA und Render-Settings)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## GxGamer (22. Juni 2013)

*Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2013*
*1920x1080 | Details Max | Ursus DLC | Klassiker der Landwirtschaft DLC*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHouse (22. Juni 2013)

*Magrunner - Dark Pulse*
_4xSGSSAA [0x080000C1]  MaxedOut / SweetFX / TimeStop / NoClip / FOV-Tweaks / SloMo / PS-Panoramas

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Juni 2013)

Metro 2033​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Juni 2013)

*World of Tanks*

2560x1600*@1680x1050 | SMAA+FXAA*²/16xHQ-AF | InGamesMaxOut 

*nur Bild eins ist mit DS aufgenommen.
*² Kein plan ob ich bei alle SMAA+FXAA an hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Juni 2013)

Weiter gehts mit Metro LL Teil1​


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. Juni 2013)

Metro LL Teil2​


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Juni 2013)

Metro LL Teil3​


----------



## Ion (25. Juni 2013)

*Dust: An Elysian Tail

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (29. Juni 2013)

Skyrim
1920x1200, verschiedene eigene ENBs, SMAA, geschätzt 168 Milliarden Mods, (offizielle) HD-Texturen, Dawnguard und Dragonborn-DLCs, max. Details





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (29. Juni 2013)

Skyrim
1920x1200, verschiedene eigene ENBs, SMAA, geschätzt 168 Milliarden  Mods, (offizielle) HD-Texturen, Dawnguard- und Dragonborn-DLCs, max.  Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Juni 2013)

_*Mafia 2 *_
_
1680x1050 | 8xMSAA+2xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | LOD -0.500  | PhysX ON | Mod´s | DLC´s 
_
Spiele es jetzt zum dritten mal und muss sagen es macht jedes mal Laune.
Werde aber mal DS mit normales MSAA testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Juli 2013)

_*Mafia 2 *_

_ 1680x1050 | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | LOD -1.500  | PhysX ON* | Mod´s | DLC´s _

*Habe die nur die bei Vito die Stoff-Stimulation an bei den ganzen NPC´s nicht mehr sonst sind alle Partikel Effekte noch da!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (2. Juli 2013)

Bioshock: Infinite
2720x1700@1920x1200, max. Details, SMAA, ini-Tweaks (Texture-Streaming, Shadow-Maps, Light-Rays)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (2. Juli 2013)

*Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2013*
*Ursus Addon*
*1920x1080 | Details Max*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (3. Juli 2013)

*Nvidia Techdemo Nalu*
Finde ich heute noch recht ansehnlich, die Haaranimation haben aktuelle Spiele noch immer nicht erreicht!
PS: Diese Techdemo war für die Geforce 6800 Ultra bestimmt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Juli 2013)

_*Mafia 2 *_

_ 1680x1050 | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | LOD -1.500  | PhysX ON* | Mod´s | DLC´s _

Sagte ich schon das das Game geil ist ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (5. Juli 2013)

*Metro: Last Light*
1920x1080 Maximale Settings. Kein AA und keine erweiterte Physx.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​


----------



## K-putt (5. Juli 2013)

*Alan Wake*
_4K (SRWE) - 1080p / Cropped / 4xMSAA / SweetFX / Freecam_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Bilder gibt's *hier* in 4K.​


----------



## K-putt (5. Juli 2013)

*MagRunner*
_10880x6120 - 1080p / Cropped / SweetFX / Timestop / Custom FOV / NoClip_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Bilder gibt's *hier* in 4K.​


----------



## Bene11660 (8. Juli 2013)

*Call of Juarez - Gunslinger*
*4xSGSSAA - 1080p - Ingame Max.*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 
*Zum Spiel:*
*Ich hatte sehr viel Spaß mit diesem Shooter, weil einfach alles passt: Die Stimmung, die Musik und der Grafikstil. Einzigartig *
*Außerdem liebe ich alles was nach Wild West ausschaut. *​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juli 2013)

*Metro: Last Light*

1680x1050 | 2xSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | PhysX | InGameMaxOut

Leider fehlt meine Karte die Power für 3xSSAA aber es schaut auch so schon recht gut aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juli 2013)

_Vacuum Simulator 2013_
_
2560x1600@1050p | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | InGameMaxOut | YSync On | Dx9_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> _Vacuum Simulator 2013_
> _
> 2560x1600@1050p | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | InGameMaxOut | YSync On | Dx9_
> 
> ...



Wie im Menü angedeutet, sieht die Grafik "fantastisch" aus. Not. Aber die Textur dort taugt bestimmt als gemeiner Filtertest. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Juli 2013)

*Metro: Last Light*

1680x1050 | 2xSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | PhysX | InGameMaxOut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (10. Juli 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*Patch 1.4.1 | 1920x1080 | Max Details | 300% Skalierung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gefixte Beleuchtung Volvo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt mit Bushaltestellen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neu: Iveco Stralis HiWay..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...samt Interieur.​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Juli 2013)

*Metro: Last Light*

1680x1050 | 2xSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | PhysX | InGameMaxOut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (11. Juli 2013)

*Need for Speed Most Wanted (2012)*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / K-putt'e SweetFX / 4xSSAA / Cropped_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## RavionHD (11. Juli 2013)

Mein kleines feines Cryengine 3 Spiel:

Bild: editor2013-07-1122-58qrjn0.png - abload.de
Bild: editor2013-07-1122-584lj1b.png - abload.de
Bild: editor2013-07-1122-58n4kcx.png - abload.de
Bild: editor2013-07-1122-5962kx2.png - abload.de
Bild: editor2013-07-1123-00udkd0.png - abload.de


----------



## Match-Maker (13. Juli 2013)

*Silent Hunter IV*
1920x1080, 16xHQ-AF, 4xSGSSAA + SMAA, LoD -0,5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## KasradKull (14. Juli 2013)

wie macht ihr eigentlich eure screenshots mit fraps oder einfach druck taste ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Juli 2013)

KasradKull schrieb:


> wie macht ihr eigentlich eure screenshots mit fraps oder einfach druck taste ?


 
Bei Steam mit der F12 oder aber mit dem Afterburner

mfg

Und was zu Crysis


----------



## dPbvulkan (14. Juli 2013)

KasradKull schrieb:


> wie macht ihr eigentlich eure screenshots mit fraps oder einfach druck taste ?



Dxtory.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Juli 2013)

KasradKull schrieb:


> wie macht ihr eigentlich eure screenshots mit fraps oder einfach druck taste ?


 
Ich mache es mit Fraps und Hypercam.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Juli 2013)

Diese Diskussion bitte ihr her verlagern.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...869-spiele-screenshot-diskussions-thread.html

Da wird euch gern weiter geholfen da Diskussionen verboten ist.


----------



## Legacyy (14. Juli 2013)

Mal was aus meinem aktuellen GTA IV Fundus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (15. Juli 2013)

*Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2013*

*1920x1080| Max Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*World of Warcraft*
1080p | Ultra | 8xSSAA + MLAA

*Blackrock [EU] Horde*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bene11660 (27. Juli 2013)

*Trine 2 *
*Ingame Max. - 4xSSAA - 1920x1080p*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr geiles Spiel, macht im COOP besonders viel Spaß und die Atmosphärische Grafik ist richtig Hübsch.  (Mit SSAA natürlich )


----------



## Legacyy (28. Juli 2013)

Und noch mal 2 aus GTA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (28. Juli 2013)

Infestation: Surviver Stories

max. settings - ingame AA - 3840x2160p


----------



## xpSyk (28. Juli 2013)

Hier mal meine besten Skyrim-shots:
FullHD - 2x SGSSAA 
Die wichtigsten Mods: 
Zoners ENB  
W.A.T.E.R. 
DYNAVISION - Dynamic Depth of Field




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pikus (28. Juli 2013)

dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Tomb Raider @Max Details & 2xSSAA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Probiers mal hiermit 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## K-putt (29. Juli 2013)

Mal wieder was neues von mir 
Das wäre alles viel einfacher wenn man hier FlickR bbcodes einfügen könnte.
Oder allgemein bbcodes.

Alle Bilder für's Forum auf 1080p runtergerechnet.

*Skyrim - Startrails*
_2720x1530 / 2xSSAA / K-putt'e SweetFX / Haufenweise Mods._



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Stalker - Call Of Pripyat*
2720x1530 (Cropped) / SweetFX / 4xMSAA / DX11 Mode / Mods;AtmosFear 3,Absolute Nature 3.0,Absolute Strutures / Photomerge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alan Wake - Americas Nightmare*
_3840x1620 Rendering (SWSE) / SweetFX / 4xMSAA / FreeCam_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bene11660 (31. Juli 2013)

*Rise of the Triad (2013-Heute Released)*
*Ludicrous Preset - 1080p*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Not a Secret *
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Die Medipacks: Sauerkraut mit Wurst *
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Herrlich Übertrieben *
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Godmode *
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Etwas für die Mittagspause...*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*Lange nicht so viel Spaß mit einem Spiel gehabt!  Ich verneige mich vor den Entwicklern, dies ist ein würdiges Reboot. *


----------



## Ion (4. August 2013)

Stalker Call of Pripyat
max. Details | 2560x1600 | Complete Mod

Ein paar Bilder aus Pripyat - bei dem Nebel nachts um 4 Uhr eine höllisch gute Atmosphäre!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. August 2013)

Mal 3 Bilder auf die schnelle mit leichtem Downsampling
Max. Details und 4x MSAA
2400x1350
​


----------



## Ion (4. August 2013)

Stalker Call of Pripyat
max. Details | 2560x1600 | Complete Mod

Pripyat Teil 2 - Mitten in der Nacht bei einem Gewitter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (10. August 2013)

Stalker Call of Pripyat müsste ich auch mal weiter Spielen. Aber irgendwie fehlt mir da die Lust dazu.
Wahrscheinlich weil es alle 2 Minuten abgestürzt ist.

*Alan Wake - American Nightmare / Skyrim / Dishonored / Trine 2*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. August 2013)

Heute ist es mal der Duke
alles auf maximum im Full HD​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. August 2013)

*SpecOps: TheLine​*
_1680x1050 | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | InGame Max | LOD -1.3750

_
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. August 2013)

*SpecOps: TheLine​*

_1680x1050 | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | InGame Max | LOD -1.3750

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. August 2013)

_*Hitman: Absolution*_

_2560x1600@1050p | 4xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | DoF Off |  SweetFX K-putt'e Config*

*Ohne SMAA _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (16. August 2013)

Far Cry 3 - 2880x1620 @ Full HD ; 8xSGSSAA ; LOD Bias -3.0000 ; Maxed Out ; HQAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. August 2013)

Euda schrieb:


> Far Cry 3 - 2880x1620 @ Full HD ; 8xSGSSAA ; LOD Bias -3.0000 ; Maxed Out ; HQAF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei aller Liebe das Blurt wie sau ! Schalte mal das DoF aus, FXAA auch und setzte das LOD auf -1.375


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (18. August 2013)

*Borderlands 2*

*Borderlands 2
*alle DLC´s
2520x1572
(1680x1050 Downsampling 1,5x)
SweetFX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. August 2013)

Crysis 3
1920x1080
4x MSAA/ 2x AF
Systemeinstellung Sehr Hoch​


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. August 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 nur für dich auf die schnelle
1920x1080
8x MSAA/ 16x AF
Systemeinstellung Sehr Hoch​


----------



## Ion (19. August 2013)

*Capsized
*Sehr nettes Game für zwischendurch mit viel Atmosphäre



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (19. August 2013)

*Dream*
_4K -1080p / SweetFX / Timestop / Freecam_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sk**yrim*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / SweetFX / 4xMSAA / Timestop / Freecam / Weather ID_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Betrayer*
_4K -1080p / SweetFX / Timestop / Freecam_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grid 2*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / SweetFX / Portrait Mode_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Trackmania Nations 2*
_2720x1530 - 1080p / SweetFX / Replay Editor_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. August 2013)

_*Call of Duty 2*_
_
1680x1050 | 16xS+4TrSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | FOV 90 | InGameMaxOut_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. August 2013)

_*Call of Duty 2*_

_ 2240x1400@1050p | 16xS+4TrSSAA+SMAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | FOV 90 | LOD -1.000* | SweetFX von __K-putt  | InGameMaxOut | HUD Off

Also CoD 2 sah noch nie besser aus und lief noch nie schlechter 
Leider Frassen die Kanten mit der SweetFX mod aus aber es sieht noch gut aus.
* = Das LOD muss an sich nicht verschoben aber trotzdem ^^

_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. August 2013)

_*Call of Duty 2*_

_ 2240x1400@1050p | 16xS+4TrSSAA+SMAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | FOV 90 | LOD -1.000* | SweetFX von __K-putt  | InGameMaxOut | HUD Off

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## propa (22. August 2013)

Skyrim @1080p SSAA ENB 20x


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. August 2013)

_*Call of Duty 2*_

_ 2240x1400@1050p | 16xS+4TrSSAA+SMAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx9 | FOV 90 | LOD -1.000* | SweetFX von __K-putt  | InGameMaxOut | HUD Off

Wie ich dem Singelplayer einfach nur Liebe !

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. August 2013)

*Call of Duty World at War
*
1680x1050 | 12xS+4xTrSSAA/16-HQ-AF | Dx9 | InGameMaxOut | SweetFX Mod*

*Habe hier HDR und Bloom abgeschalten SMAA/FXAA ist auch nicht an.
Leider lässt ich das FOV nicht ändern 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (24. August 2013)

*Zerahypt*
*1920x1080 | Grafikeinstellungen gibts nit | Alpha

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle + Download​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. August 2013)

_*Splinter Cell Blacklist*_

_2560x1600@1050p | 2xTXAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | Field AO & HBAO(+)* | InGameMayOut 

*Habe ein Bild das ist nur HBAO an

Auch wenn das Spiel viele schöne Render Techniken aber die Texturen lassen stellenweise mega zu wünschen über. Auch die FPS Leistung könnte etwas besser sein aber sonst alles I.O. . 
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (26. August 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Details Max | 300% Skalierung | DoF und Farbanpassung aus |Low-Bloom Mod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mal wieder einige Mods installiert und getestet, da offiziell nur für 1.3.1 geeignet
(Trailer, Firmen, Interieur, V8-Sound)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. August 2013)

*Lost Planet 3*
1080p | Maxed out | 4xSSAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## K-putt (28. August 2013)

*Lost Planet 3*
_4K - 1080p / SweetFX_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bulletstorm*
_4K - 1080p / 4xSSAA / FreeCam / SweetFX_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Trackmania² Canyon*
_12K Tiledshot - 1__080p / Replay Editor_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. August 2013)

_*Splinter Cell Blacklist*_

_2560x1600@1050p | 2xTXAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | Field AO & HBAO(+)* | InGameMayOut

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. September 2013)

*The Elder Scrolls - Skyrim*
1080p | Maxed out | 4xSSAA | +Mods




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. September 2013)

Splinter Cell Blacklist
leider geht SLI noch immer nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. September 2013)

Dann noch etwas Metro LL
2400x1350
Sehr hoch + AF 16x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (1. September 2013)

ArmA3 Beta Alles Maximum - Sichtweite 3500m - Objektsichtweite 1000m - 4xMSAA - FXAA Ultra


----------



## Soldyah (1. September 2013)

*Skyrim* 

bei / in Weißlauf                  2560x1080


----------



## xpSyk (2. September 2013)

In Skyrim kannst du sogar im normalen Menü das HUD ausblenden (Transparenz max.).


----------



## Ich 15 (3. September 2013)

Arma 3 max 150% 3D Auflösung


----------



## FuNKyFLeA (3. September 2013)

*Bioshock: Infinite* 
1920x1080 auf Ultra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (3. September 2013)

*Castlevania - Lords of Shadows*
_2720x1530 - 1080p (Cropped) / 4xSSAA / SweetFX_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. September 2013)

*Dark Messiah of Might and Magic*

_1680x1050 | 32xS+8xTrSSAA | Dx9 | InGameMaxOut 
_
_Mehr Bilder kommen noch dazu muss die SweetFX mod noch etwas besser werden ^^
Und ich versuche SSAO hin zu bekommen, das Fov zuerweitern und die Konsole anschalten um bessere Bilder zu machen.
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Ich 15 (4. September 2013)

Arma 3 max


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. September 2013)

_*Dark Messiah of Might and Magic*_

_1680x1050 | 32xS+8xTrSSAA | Dx9 | LOD -1.000 | HUD Off |InGameMaxOut

Es gibt zwar eine ENB die SSAO einfügen kann aber leider müsste ich dann auf AA verzeichnen daher nein!
Treiber AO geht zwar aber das ist so schwach das man es kaum sieht. Wenn einer noch einen andern Weg kennt für SSAO bitte mir mal mit teilen.

_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FuNKyFLeA (4. September 2013)

*Tomb Raider*
1920x1080 auf höchsten Einstellungen​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (6. September 2013)

*Skyrim*
Max Settings, kein AA, 1920x1080, diverse Mods
Skyrim sieht einfach klasse aus mit den richtigen Mods. Hab keine ENB o.ä. drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Phil (6. September 2013)

Remember Me
1920 x 1200, max. Detail, Supersampling, SweetFX,LOD -0,7​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (6. September 2013)

*Hammerwatch*
_1920x1080, Lightning, Glow, Ambient occlusion, Shadows Soft_


----------



## GxGamer (7. September 2013)

*Aliens Colonial Marines*
*1920x1080 | Max Details (ja wirklich)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. September 2013)

DOOM 3 BFG
2880x1620
16x AA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. September 2013)

*Dark Messiah of Might and Magic*

_1680x1050 | 32xS+8xTrSSAA | Dx9 | AO-HQ* | LOD -1.000 | InGameMaxOut _

_*AO ist leider nur sehr schwach zu sehen aber es ist da^^_
Bitte Folgt mir auf Flicker da sind Bilder in einer bessern Qualiät
Flickr: CrimsoN-HC's Photostream




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Update:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. September 2013)

Fifa 14 Demo
2880x1620
Qualität hoch
4xMSAA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. September 2013)

*Dark Messiah of Might and Magic*

_1680x1050 | 32xS+8xTrSSAA | Dx9 | AO-HQ* | LOD -1.000 | InGameMaxOut _
_*AO ist leider nur sehr schwach zu sehen aber es ist da^^_
Bitte Folgt mir auf Flicker da sind Bilder in einer bessern Qualiät
Flickr: CrimsoN-HC's Photostream




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. September 2013)

Tomb Raider 2013 Teil1
2400x1350
Alles auf Hoch-Ultra
2x SSAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der nächste Teil folgt bald​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. September 2013)

Tomb Raider 2013 Teil2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. September 2013)

Tomb Raider 2013 Teil3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (17. September 2013)

*Dishonored*
 _6000x2572 - 2560x1097 / SweetFX / Freecam / Timestop / .ini Tweaks_

Leider kann ich die volle Auflösung nicht hochladen da es automatisch runtergerechnet wird. 
Und ein 6000x2600 großes Bild mit 2mb sieht nicht toll aus.
Die Bilder sollten aber in der vollen Auflösung auf meinem FlickR Account landen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. September 2013)

*Tomb Raider*

_2100x1313p@1050p | 2xSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Dx11 | ThressFX Off | InGameMaxOut*_
_*Tiefenunschärfe habe ich nur auch Normal da ich kein Freund von diesen Filter bin._

Alle Bilder findet ihr in eine besser Qualitä findet ihr auf meiner *Flickr* Seite !
Sag schon mal Danke für anschauen und Liken !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Word of Tanks*

_1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | LOD -0.8750 | Dx9 | InGameMaxOut_

Alle Bilder findet ihr in eine besser Qualitä findet ihr auf meiner *Flickr* Seite !
Sag schon mal Danke für anschauen und Liken !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Red Orchestra 2 Heroes of Stalingrad*

_1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | LOD -0.8750 | InGameMaxOut_*
_*Bis auf Motion Blur und DoF ist aus wegen SGSSAA
_
Alle Bilder findet ihr in eine besser Qualitä findet ihr auf meiner *Flickr* Seite !
Sag schon mal Danke für anschauen und Liken !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## K-putt (23. September 2013)

*ArmA 3*
_2720x1530 / SweetFX_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (25. September 2013)

~ Grand Theft Auto:*IV 1.0.0.4* ~ 
[_Config: iCEnhancer_ 2.0N @ ENBSeries 0.082] - [HQ Blood & Trees] - [*Resolution* 2880*1620 & 1920*1080px] ((Obgleich der Output mittels Downsampling dennoch stets 1920x1080p entsprach))
Ingame-Video-Settings: _Maxed Out @ 2880x1620 /// Far Clip-Settings 50%avg @ 1920x1080 ( ≙ playable)_​________________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________
*Man beachte den FXAA-bedingten, radikal eintretenden Qualitätsverlust entgegen aktiviertem HQAF im Nvidia-CP.*​_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


__

Edit - *Zusatz: *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (25. September 2013)

_*Splinter Cell: Blacklist

*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (27. September 2013)

*Shadow Warrior*
_2720x1530 - 1080p (Cropped) / *SweetFX* / NoHud / Fly_

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​


----------



## Ion (4. Oktober 2013)

*InFlux*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (6. Oktober 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Details Max | 200% Skalierung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*aus dem "Going East!" Addon/DLC:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Oktober 2013)

Skyrim

_1680x1050 | 8xTrSSAA/16xHQ-AF | 60 Mods+ | Ini. Tweaks | HABO+ | InGamesMaxOut_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Oktober 2013)

World of Tank 

1_680x1050 | FXAA(InGame/SweetFX)+SMAA/16xHQ-AF | SweetFX | InGameMaxOut_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (12. Oktober 2013)

The Wolf Among Us ist zwar nicht das beste Spiel um Screenshots zu machen, hat aber definitiv seine schönen Momente. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist es sogar besser als The Walking Dead. Was aber wahrscheinlich daran liegt das ich die Nase voll hatte von Zombies als ich TWD gespielt hab.
Die Bilder sollten auch recht Spoiler-frei sein.

ps: Das Forum hat die Bilder mal wieder runtergerechnet. Also nicht über die schlechtere Qualität aufregen wenn ihr das Bild in Vollbild anschaut.
Die Bilder gibts ohne kompression auf meinem FlickR account.

The Wolf Among Us
_3840x2160 / *SweetFX*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Oktober 2013)

*World of Tank*

_2560x1600@1050p | FXAA(InGame/SweetFX)+SMAA/16xHQ-AF | SweetFX | InGameMaxOut
__*Folgt mir auf Flicker da gibt es die Bilder in voller Pracht zu sehen !
Flickr: CrimsoN-HC's Photostream
*
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (16. Oktober 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*Patch 1.6.0 | No Mods | Details Max | No HDR*

Meine ersten Screens, gemacht mit dem neu hinzugefügten InGame-Fotostudio.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (17. Oktober 2013)

*Mixed Bag*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Settings: 


Spoiler



*Dead Space 2:* 3840 x 2400 @ 1920 x 1200, max. Detail + RadeonPro-Tweaks (HBAO, SMAA, Texture-Lod -1)
*Resident Evil 6:* 1920 x 1200, max. Detail 4 x SSAA
*Metro: Last Light:* 1920 x 1200 max. Detail, PhysX, 2 x SSAA
*Dragon Age Origins:* max. Details, Mods, 8 x SSAA + RadeonPro-Tweaks (HBAO, SMAA, Texture-Lod -1)
*Dead Space 3 Coop:* 3840 x 2400 @ 1920 x 1200, max. Detail + RadeonPro-Tweaks (SMAA, Texture-Lod -1)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Oktober 2013)

*World of Tank*

_2560x1600@1050p | FXAA(InGame/SweetFX)+SMAA/16xHQ-AF | SweetFX | InGameMaxOut_
Heute mal mit neuer von SweetFX mod und ja es nicht echt viele WoT Bilder in letzter Zeit ^^_*
Folgt mir auf Flicker da gibt es die Bilder in voller Pracht zu sehen !*_
_* Flickr: CrimsoN-HC's Photostream

*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (18. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> *Mixed Bag*​




Uuuh, Dead Space  Da muss ich auch mal nachlegen. Hattest du eigentlich Probleme beim Co-op in DS3?
Ich kann mich da nicht mehr verbinden. Geht nur ab und zu. Zufällig. Keine ahnung was EA da macht.

Die Bilder wurden mal wieder runter gerechnet. Wer die Bilder in voller Auflösung sehen will, muss auf meinem FlickR vorbei schauen.

*Dead Space 3*
_5000x2500 - 2160x2880 - 3000x4000 / SweetFX / Jim2point0's CT_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Phil (18. Oktober 2013)

Metro: Last Light
1920 x 1200, max. Detail mit 2 x Supersampling, PhysX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@K-Putt: Ich habe nur ungefähr eine Stunde reingespielt, deswegen kann ich nichts genaueres sagen. Bis dahin hat's einwandfrei geklappt...​​


----------



## GxGamer (19. Oktober 2013)

*German Truck Simulator & Euro Truck Simulator 2*
ich kann mich über so ein derbes Recycling aber auch aufregen.


Links GTS / Rechts ETS 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## cap82 (21. Oktober 2013)

GTA 4
Downsampling 2880x1620 @1080p

_*mit diversen Mods*_
*& SweetFX*
(übrigens absolut spielbar @60fps)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## GxGamer (23. Oktober 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Details Max | HDR + Farbkorrektur aus | Patch 1.6.1

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (25. Oktober 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1980 | Details Max | Patch 1.7.0 | LowBloom-Mod*

Ein paar Bilder vom neuen Volvo und dem Halloween-Skinpack-DLC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Moe (25. Oktober 2013)

*Batman - Arkham Origins*
Einstellungen hab Ich mal als Screen mit angehängt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WaldemarE (25. Oktober 2013)

Hier ma was von mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabber (26. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal Metro Last Light mit allem auf Max + 4x SSAA und Downsampling(3360x2100)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (26. Oktober 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1980 | Details Max | Patch 1.7.0 | LowBloom-Mod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (26. Oktober 2013)

*Batman - Arkham Origins*
*alles auf Max + 8xMSAA*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (26. Oktober 2013)

*Mafia II*
*2880x1620 | Downsampling | Maximale Settings*
So alt, aber immer noch unglaublich hübsch. Das einzige Spiel das ich kenne das die Physx sinnvoll einsetzt. Solche kleinen Details wie sich verformende Reifen, herumwackelnde Holzbretter und Planen etc, sowas sieht man fast nirgendswo sonst. Hammer genial, dazu eine sehr spaßige und wirklich großartige Story!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







​


----------



## 10203040 (27. Oktober 2013)

*The Walking Dead
*
_"Ein Zombie hing am Glockenseil"
_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuallan (27. Oktober 2013)

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*

1920x1080 + Gemoddetes "Project ENB" (0.229) + Postkarten-DoF + extrem viele Mods + uGrids 7 + Temporal-AA
Perfekt spielbar @ ~50 Fps (System siehe Signatur), dafür teilweise Ghosting bei Bewegungen wegen Temporal-AA (DS/SSAA ist zu teuer)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (28. Oktober 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
1920x1080 | Details Max | diverse Mods




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuallan (28. Oktober 2013)

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*

1920x1080 + Gemoddetes "Project ENB" (0.229) + Postkarten-DoF + extrem viele Mods + uGrids 7 + Temporal-AA
Perfekt spielbar @ ~50 Fps (System siehe Signatur), dafür teilweise Ghosting bei Bewegungen wegen Temporal-AA (DS/SSAA ist zu teuer)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Moe (29. Oktober 2013)

*Batman - Arkham Origins
*Einstellungen hab Ich wieder als Screen mit angehängt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*WE BOTH EXIST BECAUSE OF THEM!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4kPI9aF1oU​


----------



## K-putt (30. Oktober 2013)

*Battlefield 4*
_5000x2500 - 3000x4000 / SweetFX / Jim2point0's CT um die Waffe zu entfernen_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Batman Arkham Origins*
_2720x1530 / SweetFX / Camera Coordinates CT / Timestop_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eslaved*
_4500x2250 / 2xSSAA / SweetFX / Jim2point0's CT Camera Coordinates / PostFX ausgeschaltet / Timestop_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Falcon (31. Oktober 2013)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**5268x1050*
* Ultra Settings - 2x MSAA*

*Mehr Bilder in der kompletten Galerie*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (2. November 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
1920x1080 / Details Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jemand Interesse an solchen ETS2-Wallpapern?
Falls ja, PN an mich.​


----------



## Ich 15 (8. November 2013)

Asetto Corsa


----------



## .Moe (9. November 2013)

Wenn es sonst schon keiner macht.. 
Call of Duty - Ghosts

<< 1920*1080 || Maxed Out >>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In einem meiner ersten MP-Matches direkt noch jemand in der finalen Killcam "totgekistet" ! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (10. November 2013)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Details max*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## .Moe (12. November 2013)

Call of Duty - Ghosts

<< 1920*1080 || Maxed Out >>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## WaldemarE (14. November 2013)

BioShock Infinite – Burial at Sea 

< < Maxed Out 1920x1080 + 2560x1440 > >​
Für 15€ mMn viel zu kurz 

Schon doof wenn man erst während des Screenshots machen merkt das man die falsche Auflösung hat ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

X-Rebirth
*Maxed Out 1920x1080 @ 2560x1440*
Ma auf die schnelle gemacht. So muss weiter Zocken ^^​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vasilyevich (20. November 2013)

*Skyrim*
_2880 x 1620_
_Real Vision ENB (tweaked + K ENB Shaderfiles) // .ini tweaks // Climates of Tamriel // Enhanced Lights and FX // Enhanced Riften //  Texture Pack Combiner // Free Camera_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr

*S.t.a.l.k.e.r. Clear Sky*
_2880 x 1620_
_AtmosFear // Absolute Nature // Absolute Structures // Free cam_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr

*EVE Online*
_3600 x 2025_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr​


----------



## [LSD]Timewarp82 (21. November 2013)

*Skyrim / FullHD / eigene ENB und FX anpassungen / einige Mods*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vasilyevich (21. November 2013)

*Skyrim*
_2750 x 3520 (SRWE)_
_Real Vision ENB // SweetFX // .ini tweaks // Climates of Tamriel // Enhanced Lights and FX // Tamriel Reloaded // Enhanced Whiterun // Free Camera // Steam // PTGui_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr

*EVE Online*
_1920 x 1080_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr

*Lost Planet 3*
_3600 x 2025_
_Custom FOV // Hide HUD // SweetFX // Fraps_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr​


----------



## K-putt (23. November 2013)

*Contrast
*_5000x2500/6000x3000/3750x5000 (SoftTH+SRWE) / 2xSSAA+SMAA / SweetFX / DebugCamera / show camfrustums / Playersonly / Custom FOV_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. November 2013)

_Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag_

1680x1050* | 4xTXAA/16xHQ-AF | Rest InGameMaxOut

*Bild zwei ist in 1.5DS und 2xTXAA aufnommen würden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. November 2013)

_*World of Tank *_

_ 2560x1600@1050p | FXAA(InGame/SweetFX)+SMAA/16xHQ-AF | SweetFX | InGameMaxOut
Die Bilder in Voll Pracht gibt es auf meinen Flicker Konto zusehen
__Flickr: CrimsoN-HC's Photostream

Leider ist das OSD noch angewessen 

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vasilyevich (26. November 2013)

*Skyrim*
_3600 x 2025_
_Phinix Natural ENB // SweetFX // .ini tweaks // Climates of Tamriel // Enhanced Lights and FX // Tamriel Reloaded // Enhanced Whiterun // SSAssist Tools // Free Camera // Steam_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr

*Dishonored*
_3600 x 2025_
_SweetFX // Ingame Zoom_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr

*Battlefield 4*
_3600 x 2025_
_Spectator Mode // Nohud // Fraps_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr​


----------



## Ion (26. November 2013)

*Assassin´s Creed IV Black Flag*
max. Details, 4xTXAA, SweetFX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. November 2013)

_*World of Tank *_

_ 3.840x2.160@1080p | FXAA+SMAA/16xHQ-AF | SweetFX | InGameMaxOut

Also hab gerade mal 30FPS ohne SweetFX mod aber es macht laune muss ich sagen. Leider ist das nicht mein Monitor 

Das Bild ist auf 720p verkleiner, das Bild oder allgemein alle Bilder von mir findet ihr in vollerpracht auf Flicker_
Flickr: CrimsoN-HC's Photostream




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. November 2013)

Far Cry 3

1920x1200 | Ingame Maxed Out | Bild verkleinert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



World of Tanks

1920x1200 | Ingame Maxed Out | Bilder verkleinert

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (1. Dezember 2013)

*Der Landwirt 2014*
1920x1080 | Max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vasilyevich (2. Dezember 2013)

*War Thunder*
_je 2x 3600 x 2025 stitched in PTGui_
_SweetFX // PTGui // 2.35:1_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr​


----------



## K-putt (3. Dezember 2013)

Vasilyevich schrieb:


> *War Thunder*
> _je 2x 3600 x 2025 stitched in PTGui_
> _SweetFX // PTGui // 2.35:1_​




Ich glaube ich muss das Spiel mal wieder installieren  Wirklich tolle Bilder! Das tolle ist ja das War Thunder so einen tollen Replay Editor hat. 

*Batman Arkham City*
_6300x2680  - 3750x5000 - 5120x2880 zu 4k für's Forum (SoftTH) / 2xMSAA / SweetFX /  PlayersOnly / Freecam workaround / Merged Cielos+Sunbeam CT / .ini  Tweaks_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Dezember 2013)

_*Skyrim *_

_1680x1050 | 4xTrSSAA/16xHQ-AF | HBAO+ | Diverse ini. tweaks | 55 Mod _

Die Bilder sehen auf Flicker besser aus als hier daher Folgt mir da einfach.
Flickr: CrimsoN-HC's Photostream
Habe keine ENB drin da ich es so gut finde wie es ist und diese Bunte ******* nicht ab kann. 
Und man kann kein AA mehr nutzen und HABO+ schaut besser aus als das SSAO.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Euda (8. Dezember 2013)

Borderlands 2​
_*4xSSAA (driver-forced) \ 1920x1080 \ SweetFX \ Maxed out*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Wieso kann ich eigentlich nur solch Thumbnails posten? Diese Forensoftware ist eine Katasthrophe - ebenfalls wunderbar, wenn nach der Konvertierung *.bmp-->*.png mittels Paint (aktuell nichts anderes hier) alles blurt.
-.-

Edit: Ja Oida nö selbst an Letzterem ist die ekelhafte Forensoftware schuld - watzumgeier?
egal, eh sinnlos hier zu posten


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Dezember 2013)

Euda schrieb:


> Borderlands 2​
> _*4xSSAA (driver-forced) \ 1920x1080 \ SweetFX \ Maxed out*_
> 
> 
> ...




Schau dir das bitte mal an !
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## Euda (8. Dezember 2013)

Perfekt & vielen Dank!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe Dein Posting editiert: Das waren jetzt zwei Mausklicks.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2013)

_*WarThunder
*_
_2560x1600@1050p | 4xTrSSAA+HQ-FXAA/16xHQ-AF | InGameMaxOut

Macht echt Mega Laune und hab vergessen das OSD abzuschalten 
Nachwie vor alle Bilder auf Flickr zu finden in Besser Qualitä 
_
Flickr: CrimsoN-HC's Photostream




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Ich 15 (10. Dezember 2013)

Gran Turismo 6


----------



## Ion (11. Dezember 2013)

*Assassin´s Creed Black Flag
*max. Details | 4xTXAA | SweetFX*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## GxGamer (11. Dezember 2013)

*State of Decay*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManosGr (11. Dezember 2013)

Skyrim auf Full HD und Ultra mit dem JunglerMod ( Nicht der ganue Name )


----------



## BozZ-439 (14. Dezember 2013)

*TES V - Skyrim*
ENB + diverse Mods​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Dezember 2013)

*Assetto Corsa 0.2*
1920x1080 | 8x AF | 4x AA | max. Worlddetails​
Erste _Gehversuche_ mit der spielinternen Fotomod. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2013)

_*WarThunder*_

_2560x1600@1050p* | 4xTrSSAA+HQ-FXAA/16xHQ-AF | InGameMaxOut
*Bild eins ist nur in 1050p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_​


----------



## Ion (16. Dezember 2013)

BF4 und bisschen Skyrim mit den ersten 50.000 gemoddeten Dateien 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Dezember 2013)

_*WarThunder*_

_1050p | 4xTrSSAA+HQ-FXAA/16xHQ-AF | InGameMaxOut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_​


----------



## GxGamer (17. Dezember 2013)

*State of Decay*
1920x1080 | Maximale Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. Dezember 2013)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

Meine ersten "professionellen" Bilder. Mehrere Stunden Arbeit, ich hoffe ihr genießt es so wie ich 
_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. Dezember 2013)

*Battlefield 4*
*1920x1080 | Ultra | 4x MSAA | 150% Downsampling*

Alle Bilder​Battlefield 4 Wallpaper - Imgur

Vorschaubilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vasilyevich (19. Dezember 2013)

*War Thunder*
_3600 x 2025 (cropped)_
_SweetFX // 2.35:1_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr​


K-putt schrieb:


> Das tolle ist ja das War Thunder so einen tollen Replay Editor hat.


 Der Replay Editor von War Thunder ist vieles aber sicher nicht toll! Die Kameraführung ist einfach der blanke Horror 

Mag mir jemand verklickern wie man in diesem Forum Bilder externer Seiten (abload.de / flickr.com etc) einbinden kann, so das sie auch als Bild angezeigt werden ? Danke. Ich würde gern mehr posten, kann mich aber nur selten dazu durchringen das Attachment System zu benutzen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Dezember 2013)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

So, Nachschub, es sind auch einige Ingame-Spaß-Bilder dabei die aus reinem Zufall entstanden sind, oder eben Blödsinn  Heute ist Blastcore rausgekommen, so wird es die Tage wieder einige geben.
_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Dezember 2013)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Dezember 2013)

_*Bioshock Infinite
*_
_1920*1080 | InGameMaxedOut

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Tomb Raider
*_
_1920*1080 | InGameMaxedOut

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_*Stanley Parable
*_
_1920*1080 | InGameMaxedOut

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Poulton (22. Dezember 2013)

*Hammerwatch*
_1920x1080, Lightning, Glow, Ambient occlusion, Shadows Soft_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (22. Dezember 2013)

*Assetto Corsa 0.4*
1920x1080 | 8x AF | 4x AA | max. Worlddetails




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Dezember 2013)

*Der Landwirt 2014 (Professional Farmer 2014)*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (23. Dezember 2013)

*Deadlight*
_1920x1080, maximale Details _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Tiny Barbarian DX*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2013)

Le DayZ SA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vasilyevich (24. Dezember 2013)

*War Thunder*
_3840 x 1634 / 2880 x 3840_
_SweetFX // SRWE_
Größere Versionen auf Flickr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (26. Dezember 2013)

*Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManosGr (27. Dezember 2013)

Assassins Creed VI auf MAX.


----------



## Poulton (27. Dezember 2013)

*Tiny Troopers*
_1920x1080, High_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fez*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## borni (31. Dezember 2013)

*Crysis 3*
Max Details + Downsampling


----------



## K-putt (1. Januar 2014)

*War Thunder*
_3750x5000|6000x3000|6000x2680 (1080p für das PCGH Forum) / SweetFX / Replay Editor / Thanks for the replays CeeJay.dk!_
_[__Die Bilder gibt es in voller Auflösung auf meinem *Flick**R* Account.]_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ich 15 (1. Januar 2014)

DayZ 1680*1050 200% 3D Auflösung alles Max mal mit mal ohne Ambient Occlusion


----------



## K-putt (1. Januar 2014)

*Call of Juarez - Gunslinger*
_6700x2850|6000x3000|3750x5000 __(1080p für das PCGH Forum) / SweetFX / Freecam / Timestop / Debugmode / High Quality Mode (F8) / DoF Toggle (Thanks again Techland!) / ShadowMapSize(4096) - SpotShadowMapSize(4096)_
_[__Die Bilder gibt es in voller Auflösung auf meinem *Flick**R* Account.]_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche euch allen auch ein frohes neues Jahr! ​


----------



## GxGamer (2. Januar 2014)

*Bus Simulator 2012*
1920x1080 | "Basic Modus" | Details Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (2. Januar 2014)

*Fester Mudd - Curse of the Gold - Episode 1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Sid Meier's Ace Patrol*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (2. Januar 2014)

*Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas*
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (3. Januar 2014)

*Contagion(Early Access)* 
1920x1080 | Maximale Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Januar 2014)

*World of Tanks*

2560x1600@1050p | FXAA+SMAA/16xHQ-AF | InGameMaxOut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. Januar 2014)

*Metro: Last Light*
*1920x1080 | Ultra | SSAA off*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (8. Januar 2014)

*Contagion (Early Access)*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. Januar 2014)

DayZ - sehr niedrig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DayZ - niedrig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DayZ - mittel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DayZ- hoch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DayZ - sehr hoch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (10. Januar 2014)

Far Cry 3 - playable :>
4xMSAA, HQAF, 1080p Ultra & Catalyst MLAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
It's just JPEG. Wayne...


----------



## .Moe (10. Januar 2014)

*NBA 2k14*
Habe mal etwas mit Downsampling experimentiert 
Die Bilder zeigen jetzt nichts besonderes. War auch eher Testhalber ..auf die Schnelle eben^^ Werde die Tage mal vernünftige Screenshots ergänzen.
2880*1620 @ 1080p // InGame Maxed Out




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## MistaKrizz (10. Januar 2014)

DayZ SA Mittel/Hoch, etwas mit GIMP bearbeitet, u.a. um den zielpunkt wegzubekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG


----------



## .Moe (11. Januar 2014)

Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons
- Teil 1 -
- 1920*1080 // Maxed Out! -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## .Moe (11. Januar 2014)

Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons
- Teil 2 -
- 1920*1080 // Maxed Out! -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## K-putt (12. Januar 2014)

*Baaaatman: Arkham City*
_7200x3000 - 1920x800 für das PCGH Forum / SweetFX / Freecam / Timestop / Custom FOV / NoHud_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. Januar 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

So, mal wieder Nachschub 
_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## K-putt (12. Januar 2014)

*DayZ*
_5120x2880 @ 1080p (cropped to 2,40:1) / SweetFX-eFX / Photoshops Content Aware um das Fadenkreuz zu entfernen / .ini Tweaks (Danke Midhras!)_

4K Bilder gibt's auf meinem *FlickR* Account.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry das ich euch hier so zu spame mit meinem Zeug! Sollte jetzt auch erstmal reichen.​


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. Januar 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

Noch ne kleine Ladung 
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## .Moe (18. Januar 2014)

Spintires - Tech Demo
2880*1620 @ 1080p // InGame MaxOut!
Habe Ich bei Steam Greenlight entdeckt. Link zum Donwload SPINTIRES™ - Official Site




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Euda (18. Januar 2014)

GTA San Andreas - Android 4.4.1 @ FHD (Device s. Signatur)
Erinnerungen wecken 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vasilyevich (19. Januar 2014)

*EVE Online*
_1920 x 1080_
_HED-GP Escalation mit 3900+ Spielern in einem System VIDEO_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr​


----------



## timetoremember (20. Januar 2014)

Skyrim
1920x1080 maxed out +ENB und ca 50mods



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. Januar 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

Ich mal wieder 
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. Januar 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

Noch mehr :/
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. Januar 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

Was soll ich noch sagen? 

_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Vasilyevich (8. Februar 2014)

*EVE Online*​
_B-R5RB Escalation - THE LARGEST VIRTUAL BATTLE EVER_

Die Berichterstattung der deutschsprachigen Presse über EVE Online ist nicht ernst zu nehmen, daher hier ein englischsprachiger Artikel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr​


Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Bitte lad Sie doch hier im Forum hoch. Wie du das machst -> SuFu.


Auf die Suchfunktion verweisen statt den benötigten Link gleich zu posten, ein echter Forum Warrior. Nebenbei bemerkt ist es eine qual in diesem Forum etwas hochzuladen. Und warum sollte man auch, wenn man seinen content schon auf einer externen seite gesammelt hat und ihn als 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. Februar 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

So, es ist mal wieder Zeit  Meiner Meinung nach einige sehr geile Bilder drin. Viel Spaß 
_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. Februar 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

Noch mehr 
_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. Februar 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

Und noch ein paar :p
_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## mrmouse (9. Februar 2014)

*Off-Road Drive*

_3840x2160 @ 1920x1080_
InGame Settings @ Maximum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (13. Februar 2014)

*Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2013*
*1920x1080 | Details Max*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Landwirt 2014*
*1920x1080 | Details Max*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (14. Februar 2014)

*Der Landwirt 2014*
*1920x1080 | Max Details | Fendt-Skins*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (17. Februar 2014)

_Hi._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (18. Februar 2014)

*Agrar Simulator 2013*
1920x1080 | Max Details

Habs mal wieder rausgekramt, irgendwann müssen sie den wohl mal gepatcht haben, sind ganz neue Inhalte drin.
Trotzdem noch verbuggt wie Hölle, wenn er nur abschmiert kann man schon glücklich sein.
In einem Spielstand ist der Boden verschwunden und mein Mähdrescher und ich saßen also unter der Erde fest... -> Neustart.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (18. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (20. Februar 2014)

*Skyrim + ENB + RCRN AE*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*NaissanceE*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Brothers - A tale of two Sons + Sweet FX*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (20. Februar 2014)

K-putt schrieb:


> _Hi._
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


 
Sagmal was für spiele das sind


----------



## Robonator (20. Februar 2014)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> Sagmal was für spiele das sind


 
Borderlands, Just Cause 2, NaissanceE, Next Car Game


----------



## T'PAU (22. Februar 2014)

*Assetto Corsa 0.6.6*
Etwas GT3-Action mit BMW Z4 GT3 und McLaren MP4-12C GT3, Custom Skins @Imola​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2014)

*Warthunder Ground Forces:*
von Links nach Rechts: Tiger II Ausf. B(Henschel), Jagdpanther, Panther Ausf. G, IS-2 Modell 1944, SU-100




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (23. Februar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Borderlands, Just Cause 2, NaissanceE, Next Car Game


 
Und Crysis.


----------



## Primer (23. Februar 2014)

Wusste doch das die Palmen zu detailliert für Jast Cause 2 sind^^


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (25. Februar 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

So Freunde, gibt mal wieder was auf die Augen... äh für die Augen. Wollte mal eben 15 Screens hochladen, hab ich gesehen, dass ich schon wieder fast 45 ansehnliche habe. Ich muss mir doch echt mal ein Hobby suchen 
Im Moment stagniert es aber, da ich auf Zeus warte, bzw auf die 280x. Dann gibt es auch ingame-maxed-out-Screens 
_
Jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal gecheckt wie das mit den Bildern hier funktioniert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (25. Februar 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

Nummer 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
​


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (25. Februar 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

Nummer 3 und fertig... für heute he he 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
​


----------



## GxGamer (26. Februar 2014)

Du musst echt 45 Bilder in groß einbinden....?
Ich bin ja mehr für Qualität statt Quantität. Allein durch die Menge kommen die einzelnen Bilder gar nicht mehr zur Geltung.


Alibibilder:

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
1920x 1080 | Max Details





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (26. Februar 2014)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Du musst echt 45 Bilder in groß einbinden....?
> Ich bin ja mehr für Qualität statt Quantität. Allein durch die Menge kommen die einzelnen Bilder gar nicht mehr zur Geltung.


 
Kann  ich dir nur zustimmen. Zuviele Bilder sind nie gut. Wie du schon sagst,  da geht die hälfte der Bilder unter und man hat gar keine Lust mehr zu  schauen.
Die ganzen Bilder hätte man auch in einen Post zusammenfassen können.

*Thief*
_6000x2500 | 7200x3000 (@ 1920x800p Lanczos3) • SweetFX_ _• Auf FlickR gibt's die Bilder in voller Auflösung_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Februar 2014)

Wie kann man Bilder groß einbinden?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (26. Februar 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | 4xFSAA FXAA Hoch | InGameHighUltra

Mal eben ´ne Ladung zwischendurch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
​


----------



## Ion (27. Februar 2014)

Ein Screen aus *Steamworld Dig* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottler (27. Februar 2014)

_-- Mass Effect 3 --_

*Auflösung:*
2100x1314

*Grafikeinstellungen:*
Alles Maximum
16xAA
8xSMAA

*Mods:*
ENB
Cinematicmod für Mass Effect 3
47 Grafik Mods. 4k Texturen etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Falcon (28. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gesamte Galerie*
​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (28. Februar 2014)

*Moto GP 13*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## cap82 (28. Februar 2014)

*Battlefield 4*
_Metro 2014_
ULTRA

3840x2160 @ 1920x1080
+
SweetFX (Custom Config)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (28. Februar 2014)

*Melody`s Escape*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## cap82 (2. März 2014)

*Battlefield 4*
_Caspian Border 2014_
ULTRA

3840x2160 @ 1920x1080
+
SweetFX (Custom Config)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Falcon (2. März 2014)

*Thief 21:9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Gesamte Galerie*
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (2. März 2014)

*Grand Theft Auto IV*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (4. März 2014)

*Sudeki (Steam)*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (6. März 2014)

*Banished | 24xEQAA Supersampling (CCC) & HQAF - max. settings :> | 
[Singlecore-Game; Stichwort Intel ]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (9. März 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | IngameMaxedOut | 150% Downsampling

So Leute, endlich ist es so weit. Habe meine GTX und kann nun Arma volle Möhre aufdrehen mit Downsampling 
Hier meine ersten Screens. Nichts besonderes, da ich zurzeit sehr Ideenlos bin


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (9. März 2014)

*Assetto Corsa 0.7.2*
1920 x 1080 | "mittlere" Details | Lotus Exos 125 mit F1 2014 Custom Skins​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Der Arma-Engine haben sie doch einen glaubwürdigen Look verpaßt. Bei vielen Spielen wende ich mich schon angewidert ab, weil alles so aufgebumpt und zugeballert aussieht. 

Weswegen ich aber schreibe: Wäre mal ganz gut hier bei einigen, wenn mal ne Leerzeile zwischen den Bildern gelassen würde.


----------



## Galford (10. März 2014)

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (2010)*​
*2880x1620 @ 1920*1080, max. Details, FXAA, No HUD + Real Lights Mod*​ (Die Bilder sind eher so nebenbei entstanden, aber ich dachte, ich lade mal ein paar hoch)​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​ ​ *Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 (2002)*​
2880x1620 @ 1920*1080, max. Details, 16:1 AF, 32x CSAA, 8x Supersampling​ *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Erschreckend, daß sich in den ganzen Jahren zwar die Grafik verbessert hat, spielerisch aber nicht unbedingt alles zum Guten geworden ist. 

Wobei es HP2010 gegenüber unfair wäre, es als schlechten Titel zu bezeichnen. Eher die Serie als Ganzes betrachtet.


----------



## Opheliac (11. März 2014)

*Skyrim*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. März 2014)

*Brothers In Arms: Hell's Highway*

_1680x1050 | 4xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | InGameMaxOut | Ini.Tweaks
_
Würde am liebsten noch HBAO+ hinschalten aber leider ist das nicht möglich 
Auch geht leider 16Sx zusammen mit SGSSAA leider nicht aber gut.
Eine SweetFX cfg werde ich hier nicht einsetzten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## K-putt (11. März 2014)

*Assassins Creed 4*
_7200x4050 (Cropped 2,40:1 | 3:4) [DS 1080p] • SweetFX • Jim2Point0's CT - Freecam / Time of Day / Sun Position • Lingons Trainer - Timestop_ _• Volle Auflösung gibt's hier_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## polarwolf (12. März 2014)

düsterer Shooter


----------



## Opheliac (12. März 2014)

Sorry Doppelpost.​


----------



## Opheliac (12. März 2014)

*Naruto Shippuden - Ultimate Ninja Storm 3: Full Burst*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (15. März 2014)

Borderlands 2 | SweetFX | RadeonPro (incl. SMAA) | UT3-8xSSAA | LOD -3 | HQAF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_______________________________________________________________________

​


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (18. März 2014)

Quake 1, Darkplaces Engine + HD Texturen (Quake Epsilon), ursprünglich 2880x1800@1920x1200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. März 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | InGameMaxedOut
So, heute mal was anderes. Ein paar Screens von Arma mit Blur-Effekt, als Ölgemälde und bei einigen auch die Farbe geändert
_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottler (18. März 2014)

*Mass Effect 3*
2100x1314 @ 1680x1050
Max Settings 16xAA
Cinematic Mod
ENB Series
4k Texture Mods



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (19. März 2014)

*GTA IV*
1920x1080 | ENB | SweetFX | GodRays




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (19. März 2014)

@Blutrache
Bild 2 finde ich gut, die anderen mit dem Ölgemälde Effekt passen nicht so ganz m.M.n. 

Alibi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. März 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> @Blutrache
> Bild 2 finde ich gut, die anderen mit dem Ölgemälde Effekt passen nicht so ganz m.M.n.


 
Jo, passt nicht zu allem, wollte es trotzdem zeigen.

Banished

1920*1080 / IngameMaxedOut​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. März 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | InGameMaxedOut
Neues Script, mit dem man nun auch Türen öffnen kann 
_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. März 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | InGameMaxedOut
Tut mir Leid, ich spame  Hier zwei Bilder eines gestellten Verkehrsunfalls 
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## D4rkResistance (23. März 2014)

*DayZ Standalone*
*1920x1080 | 150% Downsampling| maxSettings | Color Correction*

*Komplettes Album*
DayZ Wallpaper - Imgur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. März 2014)

*World of Tanks 9.0 Test-Server 
*
_2560x1600@1050p @ | FXAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 120 | InGameMaxOut _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Euda (30. März 2014)

*Thief - max. Details inkl. 4xSSAA | diverse Treiber-Tweaks*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ion (31. März 2014)

Screen aus X3 Albion
Ich musste so lachen als ich das gesehen habe 
Geiler Joke von den Entwicklern, unbedingt anschauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (31. März 2014)

*Castle of Illusion (Starring Mickey Mouse)*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. April 2014)

_*DayZ *_

_1680x1050 |8xMSAA+200%DS+FXAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV110* | InGameMaxOut

*Das FOV ist fast auf anschlag geh davon mal aus das es bei so ca 110 liegt.
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (1. April 2014)

*Heroine's Quest: The Herald of Ragnarok *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xrais (1. April 2014)

inFamous Second Son 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (4. April 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*Paintjob Forces of Nature DLC*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Euda (5. April 2014)

*Just Cause 2 | Downsampling 2688x1512 @ 1080p | 8xSSAA (Edge) | RadeonPro-Tweaks incl. LOD -3 & HQAF | Ingame max. settings | div. Grafikmods
Die besten Bilder sind stark geblurt, bedankt euch bei der abnormal schlechten Forensoftware 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Xrais (13. April 2014)

Killzone Shadow Fall




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollora (14. April 2014)

1 Metro und sonst einige STALKER COP Screenshots. 
Das ganze ist ohne Treibertuning und Tweaks


----------



## kero81 (16. April 2014)

Arma 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xrais (18. April 2014)

Infamous Second Son 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (18. April 2014)

Arma 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (19. April 2014)

Mal wieder was von mir. Schon ne weile her 

*Remember Me*
_8888x5000 (SoftTH) [Cropped] • SweetFX • Filmgrain Entfernt • Entwickler Commands Wiederhergestellt__• Auf 1440p Runtergerechnet__• Originale Bilder_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xrais (21. April 2014)

Infamous Second Son, so schaut Next Gen aus  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (21. April 2014)

*Starship Bridge Demo (Unreal Engine 4)*
*1280x800 | Keine Einstellungen möglich*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Gefunden hier


----------



## PCGH_Phil (22. April 2014)

@K-putt:

Sehr geil. Remember Me hat allerdings auch ein fantastisches Art-Design. Erinnert mich dabei immer ein wenig an Half-Life 2. - Aber allein die wirklich guten Idle-Animationen sind ein Dutzend Shots wert 

Alibi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Phil


----------



## K-putt (22. April 2014)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Remember Me hat allerdings auch ein fantastisches Art-Design.


 
Definitiv! Eines der schönsten Spiele die es zurzeit gibt. Sollte man alleine wegen des Art Designs gespielt haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2014)

*Limbo*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Rocketbirds: Hardboiled Chickens*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (23. April 2014)

*Arx Fatalis*
*1920x1080 | Details Hoch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So alt. So geil.​


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. April 2014)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat*
2560x1080 @maximale Settings



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (23. April 2014)

*Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​


----------



## alm0st (23. April 2014)

*Grid 2
4K @ Full HD
Settings max. + 8xMSAA​*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## K-putt (25. April 2014)

*Dark Souls 2*
_~8K • SweetFX • pox911's Freecam CheatTable__ • Downsampling auf 1440p • Original Bilder_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (27. April 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2 (Linux)*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | HDR aus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Metro Last Light (Linux)*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alm0st (28. April 2014)

*Brothers: a Tale of two Sons
4k @ Full HD
8xMSAA, 16xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## JaniZz (30. April 2014)

*BIOSHOCK INFINITE*


----------



## Legacyy (2. Mai 2014)

*GTA V (IV) *
​ 
Screenshots by ReNNie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (5. Mai 2014)

*Der Landwirt 2014 - Abzock Edition (auch Platin Edition genannt)*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*

Underwater driving ftw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schick isser ja, find ich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ohne Frontmähwerk ist das Mähen bedeutend effizienter!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2014)

*Clonk Rage*
Eismeer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (11. Mai 2014)

*Burnout Paradise Vanity Pack (Mod)* 
2880x1620 @ 1920x1080, max. Details bis auf SSAO, 8x AA, 
(Watermark in der oberen rechten Ecke kommt von der Mod; Screenshots sind von mir) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (13. Mai 2014)

Castlevania 2


----------



## openworldgamer (14. Mai 2014)

Episodes from Liberty City in 3850*2160 mit Sichtweite 30 und Schatten auf Hoch,Rest maximum,FXAA aktiv in der nVidia Systemsteuerung. Leichte Unschärfe kommt daher,weil ich die Schärfe ausgestellt habe in den Grafikeinstellungen,mag das Motion Blur wenn man schnell fährt


----------



## Euda (14. Mai 2014)

*Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas | 7680x4320 @ 1080p* 
| Ingame-MSAA max. | enbseries 0.076 (eigene Config), enbseries_mastereffect, SRT3 2012 Mipmapped, PO2010HQ, Project 2DFX, div. Carmods, Colormod, eigene timecyc uvm. 
*ANMERKUNG*: Leider wird das Postprocessing, welches einen großen Teil der grafischen Aufwertung prägt, nur in 1080p berechnet. Somit enstehen teils weitere, unschöne Kanten und die hohe DS-Auflösung verliert zugegebenermaßen ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Ebenso besitzen vereinzelte Texturen keine MipMaps, was tlws. trotz DS-Faktor 4.0 noch durch partielles Flimmern heraussticht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (15. Mai 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | Low-Bloom Mod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (20. Mai 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2: Metallic Paintjob DLC (gratis)*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | Low Bloom Mod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## kero81 (20. Mai 2014)

GTA V Xbox 360




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (22. Mai 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | Farbkorrektur aus | Low Bloom Mod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (24. Mai 2014)

*Super Toy Cars*
1920x1080 | Details Maximal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (25. Mai 2014)

*Watch_Dogs | Maxed Out [Ultra], 1080p, TSMAA*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GxGamer (26. Mai 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | Low Bloom Mod | Farbkorrektur aus*
*Metallic Painjob DLC | UK Country Flag Paintjob DLC | Real Logo Mod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (26. Mai 2014)

*Skyrim*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Mai 2014)

*Watch_Dogs*_*
*_
_1680x1050 | 2xTXAA+2xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | InGameMaxOut _
Sry für OSD einblendung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Mai 2014)

*Banished | 2560x1080 | 16x AF | 8x MSAA*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*DayZ| 2560x1080 | maxed out*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (29. Mai 2014)

*SOASE Star Trek Armada 3*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (1. Juni 2014)

*Killer is Dead
*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2014)

Der Wald (The Forest) ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juni 2014)

*The Forest*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (7. Juni 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2014)

*Star Citizen: Arena Commander
*1920x1080 - Very High
Bei Interesse gibt es hier noch die .rar Datei mit allen 33 Screenshots in .png Format zum Download



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2014)

*ORION: Dino Horde*

2520x1575 @ 1680x1050 | 16xAF | FXAA5 | max. Details 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (9. Juni 2014)

Euro Truck Simulator 2
*1920 x 1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Lajiola (13. Juni 2014)

*Batman: Arkham City*

1920x1080/2400x1350 - max.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punsher (16. Juni 2014)

*World of Tanks 0.9.1*

Hellcat Session
Max Settings, FXAA, 16:1 AF


3840x2160 zoomed in & resized @ 1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3840x2160




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (17. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Zur gesamten Galerie*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (17. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Zur gesamten Galerie*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (19. Juni 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | HDR und Farbkorrektur aus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Euda (20. Juni 2014)

*Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas 
________________________
15360x8640px @ 1080p [Downsampling, Pixelmenge * 64] via GeDoSaTo | Sinnlosigkeit | PS2A-Mod [u.a PS2-Timecyc] 
 Nutzlosigkeit | div. Animationsmods, Sunhaze-Script | Ingame-Antialiasing | Langeweile *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Legacyy (21. Juni 2014)

Ich häng immer noch bei *GTA IV* rum und bastel dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Moe (21. Juni 2014)

*Murdered - Soul Suspect*
1920*1080 // Max Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (21. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zur gesamten Galerie (Achtung, Spoiler!)


*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Moe (24. Juni 2014)

Enemy Front
1920*1080 // Max Settings

Es sieht nicht immer schön aus, aber ab und an! 
Habe mal selbst Zensur betrieben. Hoffe das geht Inordnung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ion (30. Juni 2014)

Knytt Underground




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (4. Juli 2014)

Euro Truck Simulator 2. 
Mieses Wetter, rote Ampeln...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimos (8. Juli 2014)

*Divinity: Original Sins*
5120x3200@2560x1600 | Max. Details | Ingame SMAA





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin leider noch nicht sehr weit im Spiel, vielleicht gibts bald mehr.  Ich finds wirklich sehr ansehnlich mit DS, die Texturschärfe ist der Hammer.

EDIT: Sehe gerade, dass die Shots in der Grösse und damit Auflösung beschränkt sind... ​


----------



## Euda (10. Juli 2014)

*Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
2688x1512 @ 1080p | max. settings & ingame-AA | ENBSeries 0.075c3 (custom cfg), enbseries_mastereffect (custom cfg), custom timecyc, custom particles (EudaFX particles)*
_! - Der aktuelle Beta-Catalyst ruft teils extreme Artefakte im Spiel hervor, der letzte funktionierende Treiber bleibt somit vorerst der 14.4 WHQL. - !_
______________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (12. Juli 2014)

*Legendary*
*1920x1080 | Detailstufe Very High*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (13. Juli 2014)

Mal etwas Old-School:
LSH5.1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juli 2014)

_*DayZ*_

_1680x1050 | 4xMASS+ alpha to coverage/16xHQ-AF + 133% DS | InGameMaxOut _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (17. Juli 2014)

*Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas *​
------------------------------------------

15360x8640px @ 1080p via *GeDoSaTo*
ENBSeries 0.248
[ Dazu (das Nennenswerte): Project Oblivion 2010HQ, SRT3 Mod, Marty McFly Road Textures & MasterEffect_Shadersuite,  gp65cj04s Bokeh-DoF-Shader ]

*...Klicken zum vergrößern*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*W E I T E R E*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (19. Juli 2014)

*Batman:Arkham Origins*

1920*1080P/ MAX Details


----------



## T'PAU (19. Juli 2014)

Assetto Corsa 0.21.2

Lotus 98T, 1920 x 1080p, nicht alles auf max ​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juli 2014)

Sorry für Offtopic, aber:

Wie kann ich diese großen Bilder einfügen?


----------



## T'PAU (20. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Sorry für Offtopic, aber:
> 
> Wie kann ich diese großen Bilder einfügen?


Anklickbare grosse Bilder (z.B. Eudas Beitrag über deinem) kriege ich hier mit Chrome auch nicht hin, auch nicht mit der Bilder-Anleitung hier im Forum. 
_Normal grosse_ Bilder: Post mit angehängtem Bild erstellen (wie du's gemacht hast), auf "Vorschau", auf Anhang klicken so dass dieser in 'nem neuen Tab geöffnet wird. Das Bild erscheint dort in voller Grösse. Den Link dieses Bildes fügst du dann mit der "Grafik einfügen" Funktion in deinem Post ein. Nun wird's Bild so gross, wie es das Forum zulässt, dargestellt. 

Corvette DP (Assetto Corsa Mod w.i.p)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (20. Juli 2014)

*SOASE Star Trek Armada 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## GxGamer (23. Juli 2014)

Euro Truck Simulator 2
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | HDR aus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Euda (2. August 2014)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim ​
*| Vergleich | Eigener HLSL-Bloom-Shader via effect.txt 
[ Multipass; Bilineares Sampling; Skipped Samples; Farbkontrolle (wird noch deutlich erweitert)  |
 "LumaDamping" (dämpft den Effekt an hellen Pixeln ab, sodass helle Flecken nicht mehr partiell weiß (-> Detailverlust) werden);
Konfig. auf den Screenshots: 128 Pixel Sampling-Radius [256 Fetches per Pixel], 0 Samples skipped, 80% LumaDamping, Orange-Stich]*
Wer es testen möchte, PM 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (5. August 2014)

*Mass Effect *(1)
Vielleicht noch nicht maxed, aber immerhin nah dran: HD-Version für den PC - 3.840 x 2.400 @ 1.920 x 1.200, 16 x HQ-AF, max. Detail, 4K-Textures, 4K-Shadows, Ini-Tweaks, custom Post-FX, SMAA (Ultra), EAX 5.0 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mich hier ja wirklich lang nicht blicken lassen.  Fehlt noch eine Prise Ambient Occlusion - Das kriegen wir über kurz oder lang aber bestimmt auch noch hin. Wie funktioniert der ganze Kram? Ein paar nette Nachrichten und es könnte eventuell ein Artikel rausspringen 

Gruß,
Phil​


----------



## Ion (6. August 2014)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Hab mich hier ja wirklich lang nicht blicken lassen.  Fehlt noch eine Prise Ambient Occlusion - Das kriegen wir über kurz oder lang aber bestimmt auch noch hin. Wie funktioniert der ganze Kram? Ein paar nette Nachrichten und es könnte eventuell ein Artikel rausspringen
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil​[/CENTER]


 Sofern eine Geforce vorhanden ist, dann brauchst du dafür nur den Nvidia Inspector und die passenden AO-Bits. Bei AMD sollte das Tool RadeonPro funktionieren. 


Space Engine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GetOutMyWayHoe (7. August 2014)

*Enemy Front *

1920x1080p Max. Details @2x Radeon HD6970 & i7 3770 3,4Ghz

Dafür dass die 2 Radeons schon fast im Rentenalter sind schmeissen die noch ne wirklich passable Grafik raus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Moe (8. August 2014)

*Caffeine* *Demo 0.9.2*

Habe Ich über ein Youtube-Video von Gamestar entdeckt. Settings hängen als Screen an!
Sind zwar nur Korridore, aber doch ganz hübsch anzusehen! 

Bekommt man zum selber zocken hier Incandescent Imaging 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (8. August 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | HDR + Farbkorrektur aus | 150% Skalierung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ion (8. August 2014)

Mind: Path to Thalamus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (9. August 2014)

_Assetto Corsa 0.21.13_​Mod-Auto Corvette C6R mit Custom-Skin, 1920 x 1080p, Post-Processing Set aus dem Kunos-Forum ​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (15. August 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2* (Gameversion 1.12.1)
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | HDR und Farbkorrektur aus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## T'PAU (16. August 2014)

_Assetto Corsa 0.21.13_
1920x1080p, Post-Processing Set und Skins aus dem Kunos-Forum ​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (17. August 2014)

Da nutze ich doch mal die Gelegenheit und poste die paar Bildchen von meinem Schiff auch mal hier 

*Star Citizen*
Max Settings im Hangar. Schiff ist die Constellation Aquila. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (23. August 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | HDR & Farbkorrektur aus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (23. August 2014)

_Assetto Corsa 0.21.13​_1920x1080p, PP-Set Default, Replay-Camera Shots​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (26. August 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080* (Logo Mod)

Ja, das war die KI, nicht ich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. August 2014)

GTA IV mit ProRealMod:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Moe (27. August 2014)

The Walking Dead - Season 2

1920*1080 // Max Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GxGamer (28. August 2014)

*World of Diving*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (29. August 2014)

*Metro 2033 Redux*
*1920x1080 | Detailstufe "Sehr Hoch"| Tesselation/Unschärfe Normal*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (31. August 2014)

*Metro 2033 Redux*
*1920x1080 | Detailstufe "Sehr Hoch"| Tesselation/Unschärfe Normal*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*World of Diving Alpha*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (31. August 2014)

_Assetto Corsa 0.22.7​_1920x1080p, 4x SGSS (testweise), SweetFX, Lotus 98T mit Senna Custom-Skin​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (1. September 2014)

*LocoCycle*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*

Selten bekloppt das Spiel. Ich bin noch unentschlossen ob ich es bekloppt-lustig oder bekloppt-doof finden soll.
Man spielt ein Motorrad, an dir hängt dein Mechaniker und du verprügelst Leute der Firma (mit Jetpacks) die dich wieder einfangen sollen.
Was die Sprüche angeht kann sie sich aber mit GlaDos messen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. September 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*2560x1080* (Multiplayer)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. September 2014)

Und weil´s so schön ist:

*Euro Truck Simulator 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag den Volvo.


----------



## GxGamer (5. September 2014)

*Metro 2033 Redux*
*1920x1080 | Detailstufe Sehr Hoch*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Moe (7. September 2014)

Dead Rising III

- Teil 1 -

1920*1080 // Maxed Out!
Aus Goregründen mal das wichtigste, Zombies, entfernt! ;P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Moe (7. September 2014)

Dead Rising III

- Teil 2 -

1920*1080 // Maxed Out!
Es gab bei dem Playthrough einfach zu viele geile Schnappschüsse! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GxGamer (8. September 2014)

*Metro 2033 Redux*
*1920x1080 | Detailstufe Sehr Hoch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## .Moe (10. September 2014)

FIFA 15 - Demo

1920*1080 // Maxed Out!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (10. September 2014)

*Assetto Corsa*
*1920x1080 | Details Maximum (glaub ich, selten kompliziertes Menü )*

Gilt auch für den Fotomodus... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## T'PAU (12. September 2014)

GxGamer schrieb:


> *Assetto Corsa*
> *1920x1080 | Details Maximum (glaub ich, selten kompliziertes Menü )*
> 
> Gilt auch für den Fotomodus... ​


Der Fotomodus ist irgendwann _kaputt-gepatched_ worden (etwas buggy war er schon immer). Man kann defakto keine Unschärfe-Effekte mehr benutzen wie z.B. hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn dir das Menü schon zu kompliziert ist... dann versuch mal mit den Post-Processing Filter-inis das Bild zu optimieren. Manche im Kunos-Forum sind da echte Experten drin.  


_Assetto Corsa 0.22.9​_1920 x 1080p, SweetFX, Lotus Exos 125 Custom-Skin, Monza-Impressionen ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (13. September 2014)

*World of Diving*
*1920x1080 | Einstellungen Ultra*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## T'PAU (14. September 2014)

_Assetto Corsa 0.22.9​_1920 x 1080p, Sweet FX, kein Post Processing​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (15. September 2014)

Grand Theft Auto San Andreas*
ENBSeries 0.248 | Eigene Shader-Suite inkl. Bloom, Tonemapping und weiterem | SRT3 2014 Mipmap edition | BSOR Vegetation | SA_LODLess (keine LODs mehr) | Project 2dfx | 'ne Menge Scripts, Kleinzeug wie das Normalmap-Plugin, Fahrzeuge, Skins | Downsampling 3840x2160 @ 1080p via GeDoSaTo
Vollbilder gibt's nicht, da zu viel Upload-Gefriemel (der Board-Uploader hier ist randvoll mit Bugs, hinzu kommt die Arbeit, alle Thumbnails auf Direktlinks zu den Vollgrößen zu [.url]-en*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (17. September 2014)

_Assetto Corsa 0.22.9_
*3840 x 2160p @1080p*, 16xAF, 8xAA, SweetFX, PP-Set "NONE", Custom Skin Zanardi Blancpain ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, alle meine bisher geposteten SweetFX-Bilder sind für die Tonne! Wusste nicht, dass man in AC diese *nur* mit der Taste "Druck" speichern kann (landen dann als BMP im Steam-Hauptverzeichnis von AC)! 
Hier dann mal ein kleiner Vergleich:

SweetFX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....kein SweetFX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (17. September 2014)

Stealth Bastard Deluxe: Tactical Espionage Arsehole



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chronology



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. September 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | InGameMaxedOut
Nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder ein paar Arma-Screens
_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. September 2014)

_*ArmA 3
*_
_1920*1080 | InGameMaxedOut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. September 2014)

*Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag*
1050p@2100x1314 | 2xTXAA/16xHQ-AF | MaxOUt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Shiyoo (26. September 2014)

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*
Eins der besten Spiele, was ich die letzen Jahre gespielt habe.
SSAA verfälscht etwas die Farben auf den Bildern, im Spiel sieht es noch ein Tick besser aus! Musste die Bilder etwas kleiner machen, bei 4K und meiner Uploadrate lade ich morgen noch hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. September 2014)

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
1920x1080 | 2xMSAA | Alles Max Ingame




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2014)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit Vanishing of Ethan Carter weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2014)

Und noch ein letztes mal Vanishing of Ethan Carter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (28. September 2014)

Das Spiel sieht einfach Wahnsinn aus  schon beeindruckend,die Screenshots könnten glatt als normale Fotos durchgehen auf den 1.Blick


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (29. September 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Das Spiel sieht einfach Wahnsinn aus  schon beeindruckend,die Screenshots könnten glatt als normale Fotos durchgehen auf den 1.Blick



Dann schaue dir mal meine Ergüsse an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1920x1080 - 4x MSAA - Max. Settings - FOV 110*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## SoCloseToToast (29. September 2014)

Ich komme einfach nicht mehr aus dem Lachen raus. Diese Story. Diese Handlungen der Charaktere. Diese Dialoge. All diese kleinen Insider, die man nur versteht, wenn man wirklich mal für eine Corporation (= sehr große Firma) gearbeitet hat. Und ein hammer, hammer, hammer guter Soundtrack! Was für ein großartiges Game!

...

SYNERGY!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (29. September 2014)

Dieses Vanishing of Ethan Carter scheint ja schon toll zu sein... Aber das Gameplay? Naja...


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (29. September 2014)

CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Dieses Vanishing of Ethan Carter scheint ja schon toll zu sein... Aber das Gameplay? Naja...


 
Haha,

ja, das ist schon richtig. Mir schwirrten viele Ideen durch den Kopf, wie es hätte besser werden könnten (Storyqualität ähnlich Alan Wake, extrem wenige "Feinde" und eine interessante Abwehrmechanik und das Spiel wäre bombastisch geworden). Aber ich denke sie waren zu sehr mit der Technik/Grafik beschäftigt, als das noch Zeit für mehr blieb. Falls es sich gut verkaufen sollte, erwartet uns das nächste mal sicherlich ein besseres Spiel, hoffen wir es 

Für mich hat es nur gut funktioniert, da ich Rätsel mag, Mystik und guten Soundtrack zu schätzen weiß, die Grafik machte das ganze dann sehr rund, aber der Kern war in der Tat flau, hat persönlich gerade noch für eine 7/10 gereicht, aber bei 19€ habe ich auch nicht mehr als das erwartet. Bevor ich zu OT bin:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Euda (30. September 2014)

*GTA San Andreas | Euda PPFX - 2160p@FHD*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*MEHR *inkl. 1080p-Fullsize bei* flickr*_ 
__________________________________________


*GTA IV |  Euda PPFX - 1512p@FHD*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
FLICKR-ALBUM*

__________________________________________

*TESV Skyrim - 3200x1250 @ 2560x1080 |  Euda PPFX ENBSeries*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GxGamer (1. Oktober 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Gemany Paint Jobs Pack*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*

Wurde mal Zeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## SoCloseToToast (2. Oktober 2014)

Shadow Warrior 1080p@Max



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Oktober 2014)

_*Assetto Corsa 0.22.9*​_1920 x 1080p, SweetFX, Custom Skins​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (5. Oktober 2014)

*Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten*
​ *@ FullHD /  Texturen = Mittel  /  Rest = Hoch*​ 

*
*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder was anderes​ Far Cry3​ 1440p/ rest auf Ultra​ ​


----------



## Opheliac (10. Oktober 2014)

Alien Isolation




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Legacyy (11. Oktober 2014)

*GTA IV* - "Legacyy Style"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (11. Oktober 2014)

*Need for Speed Rivals*​ (Beim Umwandeln in jpgs ging etwas an Qualität verloren - nächstes Mal vermeide ich das. ​ 31AUG94 war das Release-Datum des ersten Need for Speed für die 3DO in Nordamerika)​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (12. Oktober 2014)

*RYSE: Son of Rome*​ *1920x1080, Maximale Einstellungen, kein AA oder Supersampling.*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Robonator (12. Oktober 2014)

*RYSE: Son of Rome*​ *1920x1080, Maximale Einstellungen, kein AA oder Supersampling.*​ Er will bei mir keine Posts mit mehr als 6 Bildern annehmen ​ ​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (12. Oktober 2014)

Final Fantasy XIII
GeDoSaTo-Settings: 3.840 x 2.400 @ 1.920 x 1.200, 4x EQAA, SMAA (ultra), 4K-Shadows, 16x HQ-AF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (12. Oktober 2014)

Alien: Isolation
2.720 x 1.700 @ 1.920 x 1.200, max. Detail, TSMAAx2, 16x HQ-AF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (15. Oktober 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (15. Oktober 2014)

*World of Diving*
*1920x1080 | Detailstufe Ultra*

Neuer Level: Bismarck | Neues Tool: Metaldetektor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (19. Oktober 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | HDR & Farbkorrektur aus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (19. Oktober 2014)

*The Evil Within
*@FullHD  all max





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Euda (19. Oktober 2014)

TESV: Skyrim - *3200x1350 @ 2560x1080*
ENBSeries v0.264 - Eudagfx' PPFX-Shaders [ Bloom, Grain, Tonemap, Unsharp-Mask & Technicolor aktiv ] - diverse weitere Mods (Flora Overhaul, CoT, SMIM, ELFX, 2K Textures, GP Bokeh DoF uvm.)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## T'PAU (20. Oktober 2014)

*Assetto Corsa V1.0.3 RC*
1920 x 1080p, SweetFX, versch. PP-Filter​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Oktober 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*Patch 1.14 Beta | 1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (24. Oktober 2014)

* Fallout 3 *
3840x2160@1920 Downsampling per NVIDIA
(auch eine Umsicht wie in DayZ mit der F-Taste möglich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (25. Oktober 2014)

Child of Light
(in 5120x2880)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (25. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
_3 8 4 0 x 1 6 2 0_​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Qahnaarin (27. Oktober 2014)

Skyrim @ 1080p 

mit Realvision ENB: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit K ENB Pure Light (0.264):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (27. Oktober 2014)

*Assassins Creed Brotherhood*
1920x1080 - 32xCSAA -2x SGSSAA - SSAO - SweetFX (Lumasharpen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. Oktober 2014)

Far Cry 3​ mit DS im Treiber auf 3840x2160​ rest auf Ultra​


----------



## T'PAU (28. Oktober 2014)

*Assetto Corsa 1.0.5 RC*
1920 x 1080p, SweetFX, versch. PP-Filter, Mod-Strecke _Lake Louise Loop Road_​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. Oktober 2014)

Mal ein kleiner Vergleich bei Crysis 3​ Grafik auf Ultra​ 1920x1080 / 2560x1440 und 3840x2160​ das vierte Bild in 3840x2160 und Grafik auf hoch, sogar recht gut spielbar ​


----------



## Legacyy (28. Oktober 2014)

*GTA IV 
**feat. Assetto Corsa LaFerrari + Forza 5 Showroom
*(3840x2160@1920x1080)*


 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## RavionHD (29. Oktober 2014)

*WATCH DOGS*

*1920*1080P, 4 MSAA, @Ultra Details (Texturen @High), The Worse Mod 0.8, SweetFX Realistic Mod*


----------



## GxGamer (29. Oktober 2014)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | 1.14 Beta*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Razor2408 (29. Oktober 2014)

_*Crysis 3 [Hunter Edition]*_
*Ultra Details* | *Sweet FX (custom Vibrance + Luma Sharpen)* | *Downsampling 2880 x 1620 @ 60fps+* | *4 x SMAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Dedde (31. Oktober 2014)

pCars + BF4


----------



## Razor2408 (1. November 2014)

*Crysis (1)*
*Ultra High* cfg by Hélder Pinto |  4K (3840x2160) |  Fokus auf realistisches Bild ohne übertriebenes DOF/HDR/Farbgebung  |  Sichtweite 100%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## T'PAU (2. November 2014)

Mein _Assetto Corsa_ Screenshot in der PCGH 11/2014, Artikel "Pimp my PC"...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (2. November 2014)

*Farming Simulator 15*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frosdedje (3. November 2014)

*NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 Full Burst* - 1680x1050 ; 2x SSAA (Spiel) ; 16x AF (Treiber) ; Vsync aktiviert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (8. November 2014)

*Assassins Creed Brotherhood*
1920x1080 - 32xCSAA -4x SGSSAA - SSAO - SweetFX (Lumasharpen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (8. November 2014)

*Farming Simulator 15*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Euda (9. November 2014)

*Grand Theft Auto IV ~ ENBSeries 0.163 - PPFX | HBAO @ MQ via RadeonPro | "Lord Neophyte"-Texturen | LOD -1.5, HQAF, SMAA, 2560x1080*
Hiermit dann Liberty City-Session Nummer 23098423! 
Btw. mit deutlichem Fortschritt seit den letzten Screenshot-Strecken. Die Basiskonfiguration der ENBSeries 0.163 macht nun an vielen Ecken weitaus mehr Sinn, als zuvor noch (was Probleme mit unstimmigen oder störenden Effekten bei wechselnden Wetterlagen beseitigt), ebenso hab ich diverse Parameter meiner Shader angepasst. Noch unzufrieden geb ich mich mit den Wolken (hier war ich noch zu faul zum Einfügen meiner enbclouds-Textur) und im Allgemeinen den Himmelfarben bei sonnigem Wetter. Etwas Eyecandy (Teiltonung à enbpalette vielleicht) könnte auch noch her, bisher bin ich das Problem der Farblosigkeit mit 'nem Vibrance-Shader (noch vor'm HDR-Tonemapping) umgangen. Als Nebenprodukt meines Info-LK-Projekts kann ich dann auch meinen Histogram-Code verwenden (richtig eingesetzt führt das ein korrekteres Bild und bessere Kontraste in sehr vielen Beleuchtungssituationen herbei). Ist schon noch viel zu tun :< Btw.: Die Motorhaubensicht bringt in IV ein dickstes FOV mit sich und kommt somit insb. bei hoher Geschwindigkeit zur Geltung. Das ganze macht Lust auf mehr, freue mich somit auf GTA V und die darin nativ enthaltene Ego-Perspektive. 
__
*KLICKEN FÜR ORIGINALGRÖßE!*
__




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dero55 (9. November 2014)

Assassin's Creed 4; Testscreenshots; Settings siehe Bild; keine Zusätzlichen Tools installiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sal (11. November 2014)

GTA IV EFLC Downsampled mit Carpack & Icenhancer
mehr screens:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/n1salat/screenshots/


----------



## Galford (11. November 2014)

_*20 Jahre Need for Speed*_


*OpenNFS1* 
(Als Ersatz für NFSSE, dass ich noch nicht zum Laufen bringen konnte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Need for Speed 2 Special Edition (1997)*
1920x1080, max Details, Glide



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit (1998)*
3840x2160 @ 1920x1080, max Details, Glide



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Brennender Asphalt / High Stakes (1999)*
3840x2160 @ 1920x1080, max Details, Glide



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Porsche (Unleashed) (2000)*
3840x2160 @ 1920x1080, max Details, AF 16:1, Glide, verbesserte Wagenreflektionen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Hot Pursuit 2 (2002)*
1920x1080, max. Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Underground (2003)*
1920x1080, max Details
_*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_
*
Underground 2 (2004)*
1920x1080, max Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Most Wanted (2005)*
3840x2160 @ 1920x1080, max Details, MW Resolution Changer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Carbon (2006)*
1920x1080, max. Details, Carbon Resolution Changer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (11. November 2014)

*ProStreet (2007)*
1920x1080, max. Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Undercover (2008)*
1920x1080, max Details, Releaseversion ohne Patch (dafür mit dynamischen Schatten unter den Autos)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Shift (2009)*
3840x2160 @ 1920x1080, max. Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
World (2010)*
1920x1080, max. Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Hot Pursuit (2010)*
3840x2160 @ 1920x1080, max. Details, 16:1 AF,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Shift 2 Unleashed (2011)*
3840x2160 @ 1920x1080, max. Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

The Run (2011)*
3840x2160 @ 1920x1080, max. Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Most Wanted (2012)*
3840x2160 @ 1920x1080, max. Details, ohne Supersampling über Spiel-Optionen, 16:1 AF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Rivals (2013)*
3840x2160 @ 1920x1080, max. Details, 16:1 AF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qahnaarin (12. November 2014)

*Skyrim* 
1440p DSR @1080p; @ max Details; K-ENB Pure Light Extreme; SweetFX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dero55 (13. November 2014)

skyrim sieht richtig nice aus


aus aktuellem Anlass: 

*Assassins Creed: Unity* @ 1080p; maxed out details; 2x MSAA

edit: der aufm 1. bild sieht aus wie jude law, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dero55 (13. November 2014)

Und die 2. Ladung Screenshots, selbe Einstellungen wie davor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qahnaarin (13. November 2014)

Jop, ein gemoddetes Skyrim ist einfach nur  
Wie kann man die Bilder eigentlich direkt hier einfügen?


----------



## sal (14. November 2014)

hach ja.. skyrim.. mittlerweile hab ich grob 180 Mods geladen... und bin immer noch am suchen 
kann mir jemand nen tipp geben, wie ich in den ENB einstellungen diese schwarzen balken weg bekomme:


----------



## Qahnaarin (14. November 2014)

Das hatte ich auch mal, das ist bei manchen ENB presets so, z.B. bei der Somber 3 ENB.
Versuch es mal mit den Seitenrändern in der .ini, ansonsten wüsste ich auch nicht, wie die weggehen.
Du kannst natürlich auch mal den Autor fragen, ob der das weiß 

Skyrim - Settings wie zuvor, jedoch ohne DSR


----------



## dero55 (16. November 2014)

sieht dope aus

hier mal *Far Cry 4*@1080p; maxed out details (nvidia); smaa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~50fps, hoffe das sli-profil kommt bald


----------



## Ion (16. November 2014)

Space Engine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ion (18. November 2014)

Space Engine
Teil 2, Bilder sind diesmal in einer Auflösung von 5120x2880 aufgenommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2014)

Assassin's Creed:Unity (1080P, @max, 2 MSAA)


----------



## GxGamer (22. November 2014)

*Farming Simulator 15*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dero55 (24. November 2014)

Assassins Creed Unity @ 2560x1440, maxed out, smaa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Far Cry 4 @ 3840x2160 (4K), maxed out, no aa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (24. November 2014)

*Assetto Corsa 1.0.9 RC
*
1920 x 1080p, PP-Set: Dynamic, SweetFX, Mod-Cars, Mod-Skins, Mod-Track ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (25. November 2014)

*Farming Simulator 15*
*1920 x1080 | maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. November 2014)

*AquaNox 2: Revelation
*(1680x1050@1200p | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | InGameMaxOut !

Ja das Bild ist 1080p und geschrieben habe 1200p den das aufgenommen wo mein Let´s Play aufgenommen habe

Hoffe das is oki hier zum LP
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUHX3VzaoJ2L5Q1k9m4NA1VMTgshffxfc​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (28. November 2014)

*Farming Simulator 15*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (28. November 2014)

*Miscreated* (Early Access)
*1920 x 1080 | Maximale Details (Very High)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Euda (30. November 2014)

*
SAN ANDREAS
__________________________________________

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
*


----------



## sal (1. Dezember 2014)

Iron Front in Arma 3
macht sau spass, IF endlich mit Zeus modus und mit gut funktionierender Engine. 
details findet ihr hier:
https://dev.withsix.com/projects/lib-issue-tracker/wiki/Setup_guide_for_Arma_3_version



kann mir jemand erklären (vllt per PN) wie ich die screens hier als vollbild anzeigen lasse ? oder zumindest nicht in so kleinen thumbnails..


----------



## Ion (3. Dezember 2014)

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*
3840x2160 | Max. Details | SweetFX | HQ-AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (11. Dezember 2014)

ETS2 in 4240 x 1024 Pixeln auf 3 Monitoren. Grafikeinstellungen auf Hoch und Skalierung bei 200%:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sal (16. Dezember 2014)

@Assetto Corsa
es sieht schon echt schnieke aus... fährt es sich denn auch gut ? nur die Optik machts halt nicht bei nem rennspiel..

ich hab hier noch ein paar Screens von Arma 3 auf Cherno - mit "Hipsterfilter"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch etwas DayZ - Gewitter zieht auf, hat tierisch atmo rein gebracht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Dezember 2014)

sal schrieb:


> @Assetto Corsa
> es sieht schon echt schnieke aus... fährt es sich denn auch gut ? nur die Optik machts halt nicht bei nem rennspiel..


AC wird nachgesagt mit die beste Fahrphysik zu haben, jedenfalls besser als Project Cars. Aber das muss jeder selbst probieren. 

*Assetto Corsa 1.0.9 RC​*
3840 x 2160p, PP-Set: Mod von Pitone V1.4, SweetFX, Strecke: Mod "Lake Louise Loop Road", Auto: Mod "Lamborghini Miura P400SV"​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (18. Dezember 2014)

*GTA IV 
**Winter Edition
*(3840x2160@1920x1080)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (18. Dezember 2014)

*Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes*
Einstellungen alle auf Max




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## McZonk (22. Dezember 2014)

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*
3.800 x 1.800 maxed out




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ich 15 (23. Dezember 2014)

Metal Gear Solid V @max​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


R3E@ max



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

XP 10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (24. Dezember 2014)

- - GRAND THEFT AUTO IV - -
Custom ENB & PP, 3200x1800 @ 1920x1080 + div. (HQAF, LOD-Shift usw.)
__________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## T'PAU (26. Dezember 2014)

*Assetto Corsa V1.0.1​*1920 x 1080p, SweetFX, Auto: Mod MAZDA 787B​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (27. Dezember 2014)

*Farming Simulator 15*
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Qahnaarin (31. Dezember 2014)

Skyrim
2160p DSR @1080p; K-ENB Pure Light; SweetFX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (31. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_3840 x 1620
(teilweise 5120 x 2160 / 5440 x 2296 @ 3840 x 1620)

_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Qahnaarin (1. Januar 2015)

Morrowind
2160p DSR @1080p; MGSO; MGE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (2. Januar 2015)

*Bau Simulator 2015*
1920x1080 | Maximale Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (3. Januar 2015)

Mein Arbeitsgerät beim ETS2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (5. Januar 2015)

*The Talos Principle*
Definitiv einer der besten Titel die ich jemals gespielt habe 
 Atemberaubend, geheimnisvoll, der Soundtrack ist Weltklasse 
 Bitte bitte mehr davon liebe Entwickler 

1440p | 2xSSAA | angepasste Details | angepasstes Farbschema | HQ-AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (6. Januar 2015)

Miscreated (Alpha)
1920x1080 | Detailsufe "Sehr Hoch"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (7. Januar 2015)

Miscreated (Alpha)
1920 x 1080 | Detailstufe "Sehr Hoch"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ion (12. Januar 2015)

*The Talos Principle*

1440p | 2xSSAA | angepasste Details | angepasstes Farbschema | HQ-AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Qahnaarin (13. Januar 2015)

Skyrim
2880p DSR @ 1440p; K-ENB Pure Light mit SSAO/DoF; SweetFX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (15. Januar 2015)

*The Talos Principle*
*Nach 30 Stunden habe ich es durchgespielt. Unbeschreiblich!*
1440p | 2xSSAA | angepasste Details | angepasstes Farbschema | HQ-AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RavionHD (17. Januar 2015)

*Far Cry 4, 1080P, @max (Schatten Mittel, Geometrie Sehr Hoch), tweaked Gameprofile.xml, K-Putt SweetFX
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tersurianer (17. Januar 2015)

Spec Ops: The Line @3840x2160 via GeDoSaTo Max. Settings


----------



## XP1500Monster (17. Januar 2015)

Dark Souls 2
Maximale Einstellungen, Bild 1 1080p, Bild 2 1350p.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sniper Elite V2
Maximale Einstellungen, Auflösung von 3200x1800 + 2,25-faches Supersampling im Menu eingestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skyrim
Custom ENB, 1080p, ca. 20 Mods



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (18. Januar 2015)

Miscreated (Alpha)
*1920x1080 | Detaillevel Hoch*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## WaldemarE (20. Januar 2015)

*Resident Evil Remastered 
Maxed Out

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DSR geht irgendwie nicht


----------



## simpsonlisa (20. Januar 2015)

Resident Evil 1 HD 
in 4:3 da mir bei 16:9  das Bild einfach zu stark rein zoomt und es schneidet vom Bild einfach zuviel weg, dadurch wirkt irgendwie die Kameraeinstellung nicht mehr so.(Is halt mein persönliches Empfinden)


----------



## Shub Niggurath (21. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




V *E R G L E I C H* *+* kleine A *N A L Y S E*


*< << <<< 2960 x 1270**   >>> >> >*
_GTX 980 @ 1500 / 3800_

Shadow Quality = *High*, Ambient Occlusion = *SSAO* | Shadow Quality = *High*, Ambient Occlusion = *HBAO+* | Shadow Quality = *PCSS*, Ambient Occlusion = *HBAO+*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Kosten:_

_Schatten_: Hoch -> PCSS = *6*-*8* Bilder/s
_Amb. Occl._: SSAO -> HBAO+ = *3*-*4* Bilder/s



*< << <<< 3840 x 1648   >>> >> >*
_GTX 980 @ 1500 / 3900_

Shadow Quality = *High*, Ambient Occlusion = *SSAO* | Shadow Quality = *High*,  Ambient Occlusion = *HBAO+* | Shadow Quality = *PCSS*, Ambient Occlusion =  *HBAO+*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Unterschiede zwischen Schattenstufen PCSS und Hoch sind offensichtlich bei Geäst und Blättern und ähnlich feinen Strukturen.
Ansonsten sind Unterschiede nur geringfügig wahrnehmbar.​


----------



## Ion (23. Januar 2015)

_*TOXIKK.*_
It feel´s like Unreal Tournament 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. Januar 2015)

*Life is Strange
 1920x1080p maxed out*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## borni (31. Januar 2015)

*The Vanishing Of Ethan Carter
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegon (3. Februar 2015)

The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim

Mit verschiedenen Project ENB-Presets in WQHD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HardcoreKoH (5. Februar 2015)

Ich war mal als "Fotograf" in der Welt von "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter" unterwegs. 

Die Screenshots sind im 21:9 Format bzw. in der Auflösung 2560 x 1080. Kann man auch super als Wallpaper für den Widescreen-Monitor verwenden.


----------



## Aegon (5. Februar 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Screenshots, diesmal in 5K mit 4K-Texturen von Tamriel Reloaded HD:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier noch welche mit der GoT-Adaptation-Mod:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (10. Februar 2015)

THE ELDER SCROLLS V: SKYRIM
________________________________________________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weitere:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sal (11. Februar 2015)

Ich liebe die Skyrim screens... absolut genial... ich könnt jedes mal aufs neue anfangen mit mit ENB einstellungen und mods.

Arma 3 - Chernarussland, gemeinsamkeit im Wald 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stranded Deep - auf Fischfang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr__47 (13. Februar 2015)

Eure Screenshots aus Skyrim haben  mich dazu bewogen, auch mal ein paar von mir rauszukramen.
Im Prinzip einfach so geknipst, nachdem ich was interessantes in der Spiel-Welt gefunden hatte (auf einem ist ja sogar das HUD noch an  )


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Februar 2015)

_*

DayZ Standalone !

(1680x1050 | 33% Internes DS + AA: HIGH+ ATOC *__*/16xHQ-AF | AO Off, Shadow Normal, PPAA Off)*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sal (16. Februar 2015)

Oh dayz!

da hatte ich am Wochenende auch nen schönen Screen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (22. Februar 2015)

Skyrim in der Nähe von Einsamkeit
Sunset




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein paar aus Skyrim Random:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Skip2baloo (22. Februar 2015)

The Order - 1886




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Skip


----------



## sal (23. Februar 2015)

Medieval Engineers:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Total War: Atilla:
Als Sachsen - Stadt verteidigung:

Verbunkert am höchsten punk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feind schon in der Stadt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feind nun im Angriff:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem meine Verstärkung eingetroffen ist, Feind nun umzingelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so siehts nach der schlacht aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warthunder
Capture the Airfield Mode

vermasselter landeanflug - und dennoch die posi eingenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. März 2015)

Mal was älteres 
Crysis in 3840x2160 und Ultra​


----------



## cap82 (7. März 2015)

Eigentlich ist es traurig, das Crysis nach jetzt fast 8 Jahren immer noch so gut aussieht...


----------



## FortuneHunter (8. März 2015)

RÉPUBLIQUE Remastered

3840x2160 @ Maximum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (8. März 2015)

Ein Spiel anno 2007 - selbst heute mit einigen kleineren Modifikationen noch in der Lage High-End-GPUs niederzustrecken (wohlgemerkt bei einen entsprechenden Grafik-Benefit). Das Ganze läuft auf der hoch gezüchteten R9 290 (1,15/3 GHz) aber halbwegs brauchbar (bei 3,0+ GiB VRAM Auslastung. Das erste Mal dass ich wirklich bei brauchbaren FPS-Raten von 4 GiB profitiere! ). Aber hey, die Grafik ist auch heute noch.... . Zeit für mich über ein erneutes Durchspielen nachzudenken, da kommt der Urlaub gerade gelegen.


*3.840 x 2.160 - Maxed Out*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: wie ich sehe schlägt der Forenbildverkleinerer teils vehement zu und komprimiert die Bilder - ich denke das Flair kommt aber dennoch rüber.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. März 2015)

Und noch einmal Crysis​


----------



## McZonk (9. März 2015)

Da musst du nochmal ein paar Mods und 'ne Config nachlegen, dann kommt optisch nochmal eine Menge mehr bei rum :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal etwas Techdemo-Map:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegon (9. März 2015)

@McZonk
Da hab ich ein noch extremeres Beispiel, getestet mit einer 980 in 5K 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Für ein Spiel von 2002 find ich den VRAM-Verbrauch doch ganz ordentlich


----------



## McZonk (9. März 2015)

Über die VRAM-Auslastung muss ich mit Verlaub - auch trotz 5K - aber lachen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. März 2015)

Daying Light in 5760x1080​


----------



## Poulton (13. März 2015)

*The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. März 2015)

*Mass Effect 1*

Alle Bilder in 1050p sind mit 4xSGSSAA alle mit 1286p nur 2xSGSSAA aber alle haben das HD-Mod Packt, 16xHQ-AF, HBAO+ und Ini Anpassungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sal (20. März 2015)

Cities Skyline

verkehrsprobleme... überall.... ich versuch schon alles xD

Ist echt schwer wenn die stadt so schnell wächst und man nicht vorher alles geplant hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (21. März 2015)

*Monkey Island 2: Special Edition*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sal (26. März 2015)

Ich krieg den Verkehr nicht hin... jetzt isses zum kompletten Autobahn-gewirr geworden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primer (26. März 2015)

sal schrieb:


> Ich krieg den Verkehr nicht hin... jetzt isses zum kompletten Autobahn-gewirr geworden
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe du bist im echten Leben keine Verkehrsplaner

Aber hey ich bin beeindruckt, wie mächtig der Straßeneditor von CS ist^^


----------



## sal (26. März 2015)

hahaha ja wenn man die straßen so plant wie man sie im echten leben planen würde... führt das nur zu massiven staus...

im oberen bereich ist der Frachtbahnhof.. der verursacht extreme staus.. und da man wirklich mit schmalem budget anfängt.. kann man das irgendwie nicht so planen wie man das möchte..

das ist der gefühlt 10te umbau der straßen.. und noch lange kein ende in sicht. ich werde jetzt ncoh ne autobahn rings herum bauen. da dann die zubringer in die stadt rein. und dann mit 1bahnstraßen jew raus und rein die autobahnen damit anbinden.

kostet jedoch viel...  ich muss alles umplatzieren.. viel aufwand...  und obs so wirkich klappt weiß keiner.

im endeffekt sind das auf dem screenshot schon 4-5 dazu gekaufte kacheln (flächen land).. daher resultiert auch das chaos xD wenig platz am anfang


----------



## borni (28. März 2015)

*Half Life ² (2004) - Level Nova Prospekt*
3840x2160 UHD (Downsized auf 720p) 4xMSAA 16xAF Maximale Details + Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 2013




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. April 2015)

The Memory of Eldurim (Early Acess)
2560*1440 alles Max (was Ingame so geht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. April 2015)

The Vanisch of Ethan Carter
2560x1440 all Max / 4xMSAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (5. April 2015)

Euro Truck Simulator 2
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | HDR + Farbkorrektur aus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## sal (8. April 2015)

Titanic - Honor and Glory Demo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (9. April 2015)

*Skyrim*​ 
Mit dermaßen vielen Grafikmods das es kracht - die Framerate kriecht bei etwa 30 herum, reicht gerade noch aus um es zu spielen
Max. Details was nur geht, besser sah es (bei mir) noch nie aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Euda (11. April 2015)

_GTA IV_ - PPFX ENBSERIES  & PPFX FOR RESHADE
3200x1350 @ 2560x1080 + EDGE AA, MAXED OUT CA. 35 FPS
während der GTA V-Preload das Dorfnetz zum qualmen bringt, bleibt einem nur die Überbrückung des Release in Liberty City übrig. 
______________________________________________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr__47 (14. April 2015)

Nabend Leute, auch ich habe mal wieder ein bisschen Skyrim gespielt. Immer wieder interessant wie das Game die Fähigkeit besitzt, mich in seinen Bann zu ziehen. Diesmal ein paar Bilder aus der Nacht, zwar nicht so stilvoll angerichtet wie von den Profis hier, aber ich hoffe Sie gefallen euch dennoch  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. April 2015)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack ​


----------



## T'PAU (17. April 2015)

Bis Montag 20.04.15 kostenlos über Steam erhältlich! 

*Fractured Space* (Steam Early Access Alpha-Version)
1920 x 1080, alles auf ULTRA ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (17. April 2015)

Euro Truck Simulator 2
*1920x1080 | Details Max | HDR + Farbkorrektur aus | 1.17 Beta*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## sylvester (19. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. April 2015)

*Metro: Last Light*

1680x1050 | 2xSSAA/16xHQ-AF | InGameMaxOut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. April 2015)

Crysis 3
in 5760x1080
sonst nur auf Hoch, AF 16x​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (20. April 2015)

*
GTA V*

all max @ FullHD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (20. April 2015)

*
GTA V* 

all max @ FullHD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Legacyy (23. April 2015)

*GTA V* 
Custom ReShade + mixed Settings​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (24. April 2015)

*
GTA V in 4K* 

all max @ 3840 x 2160 mit nivida DSR 4.0

once you go black 4K, you never go back, oder so 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zum Abschluss noch ein *Panoramafoto* aus 26 Bildern zusammengesetzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: durch die Komprimierung, damit ich die Bilder hier hochladen kann, ist etwas an Schärfe flöten gegangen.

​


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. April 2015)

*The Forest* (v0.16b)
_3200x1800 maxed out

_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (25. April 2015)

*GTA V
*1920x1080 fast alle Einstellungen auf Max. 2xMSAA
Das Game sieht teilweise auch einfach echt geil aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (25. April 2015)

G*RAND* T*HEFT* A*UTO* V 
*3200x1350 @ 2560x1080 | 8xMSAA | Max. Settings | HQAF*
______________________________________________________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Legacyy (26. April 2015)

*GTA V* 
Custom ReShade + mixed Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Galford (28. April 2015)

*DiRT Rally 
Early Access
1920x1080, maximale Details,  8x MSAA
*Das Motion Blur wirkt in Bewegung weniger stark als auf den Screens. Die Bilder sollen aber nur mal einen ersten Eindruck von der Grafik vermitteln.
HUD lässt sich ganz einfach in den Optionen vollständig ausblenden. Die Auflösung habe ich nicht höher geschraubt, weil ich tatsächlich richtig gespielt habe und das Spiel so mit 60 Frames durchgehend lief. *
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Bias90 (30. April 2015)

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -Mortal Kombat X - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - *

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -Full HD - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - *

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​


----------



## Aegon (3. Mai 2015)

Far Cry 4

5160x2880p DSR @ 1440p | max. Details | SSAO | SMAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mit >20 FPS (Screenshot 1) sogar noch einigermaßen spielbar


----------



## MrCaedo (3. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Need For Speed Most Wanted (2005)
2560*1440 als Auflösung. (1024*960 sonst höchste)
Modern Rockport Texturen (Höhere Auflösung, mehr details)
Kantenglättung in 8k


----------



## Dedde (6. Mai 2015)

ein mix aus pcars, assetto corsa, gta 5, metro last light



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (8. Mai 2015)

Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Scandinavia
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | Farbkorrektur aus*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Razor2408 (8. Mai 2015)

*Wolfenstein The Old Blood*
*2880 x 1620* | *Ultra-Settings* | *modded with:* *K-putt Config (Reshader) * | *60fps rock solid*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (9. Mai 2015)

Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Scandinavia
*1920x1080 | Maximale Details | Farbkorrektur aus | No-Bloom Mod*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Dedde (17. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Mai 2015)

ETS2 in 4240 x 1024 Pixeln:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe den Volvo etwas an meine Bedürfnisse angepaßt.​


----------



## Robonator (19. Mai 2015)

*TERA Online
US-Server (Enmasse)
1080p Settings auf Max. Kein AA

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (19. Mai 2015)

Post Nr2 da anderes Spiel:*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

**1080p Max Settings außer Schatten und Sichtweite, diese nur auf Hoch
*Erstmal nur was von den Charakteren. Die Landschaft folgt evtl. später, ist nur leider nicht ganz so schön anzusehen. Besonders dank der gefühlten 2 Meter Sichtweite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Mai 2015)

_*Dead Space 2 *_

_3360x2100 @ 1050p | 0xAA/16xHQ-AF | InGameMaxOut

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (24. Mai 2015)

ETS2 mit Truck- und Trailermods:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (24. Mai 2015)

*
The Witcher 3 
**
4K* *all max*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​


----------



## PCGH_Phil (26. Mai 2015)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack 

*The Witcher 3 mit PCGH-Settings*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Vasilyevich (27. Mai 2015)

*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt*
_3840 x 2160_
_The North Wind Howls_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Größere Version auf Flickr *klick*​


----------



## Shinchyko (27. Mai 2015)

Es ist Ewigkeiten her, dass ich hier was gepostet habe. Aber so ist das eben^^
*Project Cars
*Ultra Details, FXAA, MSAA 
2560*1080



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit:
3200*1800 DSR, DS9X AA,  Ultra SMAA ps: 10 FPS **

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3200*1800 DSR, DS9X AA, Ultra SMAA 
3D Red Cyan Ingame Filter /Brille benutzen wenn vorhanden! Bitte max Helligkeit von Monitor!
Am besten geeignet bei 4K TV Monitor mit ein paar Metern abstand.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sal (27. Mai 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorgeschmack
> 
> *The Witcher 3 mit PCGH-Settings*
> Gruß,
> Phil



hm, tagsüber ja ganz nett. aber nachts doch absolut nicht zu gebrauchen - scheint mir doch arg dunkel - die schatten.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. Mai 2015)

*Grand Theft Auto V*

Ich hatte diese zwar schon damals im GTA thread verlinkt, da meine trial Zeit beim Hoster aber abläuft, lade ich sie nochmal hier hoch.

Ich musste leider die Qualität der Bilder fürs Forum stark runterschrauben, da Bilder mit je 20-40MB nicht angenommen wurden.
Auch sind eigentlich alle screens in 8K, jedoch skaliert das Forum irgenwie mache einfach runter(würde gern mehr von dem Mod dazu erfahren, wenns geht^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW bin ich nur durch den Artikel auf der main auf den thread gestoßen, weiter so PCGH


----------



## Aegon (29. Mai 2015)

Mass Effect 2 @5K
Ich spiel's momentan zum ersten Mal, das Spiel hat einfach hammermäßige Kulissen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. Mai 2015)

2 noch für heute(GTAV)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würde ich doch geben, wenn sich der Fotomodus in allen AAA Spielen durchsetzt...
Wozu bemühen sich denn die Entwickler mit der Grafik, wenn ich dann nicht mal "fotografieren" darf^^(screenshots ausm gameplay, mit HUD etc., finde ich eher so lala)


----------



## La_Lakers_87 (29. Mai 2015)

Ein paar Screenshots von Forza Horizon 2 , Xbox One.


----------



## T'PAU (30. Mai 2015)

*Assetto Corsa V1.1.6*
1920 x 1080p, SweetFX, Custom PP-Filter (Blackcelica)​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (30. Mai 2015)

*The Wichter 3 
in 4k all max*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. Mai 2015)

*GTAV*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalar (31. Mai 2015)

Hier ein paar Forza Horizon 2 Screenshots


----------



## PiSA! (1. Juni 2015)

GTA V (+Clear HD v4.4)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (2. Juni 2015)

*GTAV*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich benutze SRWE 2.2, falls sich jemand wegen der Auflösung fragt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (3. Juni 2015)

ETS2 in 4240 x 1024 px, DLC Scandinavia, DLC High Power Cargo und ein paar Truck-/Teilemods:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. Juni 2015)

*GTAV*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. Juni 2015)

*GTAV*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. Juni 2015)

*GTAV*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegon (14. Juni 2015)

Skyrim
1440p/Project ENB/Spring Overhaul




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. Juni 2015)

*GTAV*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegon (19. Juni 2015)

Dragon Age: Origins
in 10K (10240x5760p)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider skaliert das HUD nicht mit


----------



## McZonk (19. Juni 2015)

Kein Spiel im eigentlichen Sinne, aber eine Spieleengine... eine ganz hübsche zudem.

UE4-Techdemo in 2160p (4k):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Gruß in Richtung "4GB-VRam-reichen-doch-aus". Ich jedenfalls wünsche mir solche Grafik demnächst auch in echten Spielen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalar (22. Juni 2015)

Hier wieder etwas Forza Horizon 2


----------



## MrLoL1 (28. Juni 2015)

Mein Skyrim, das wichtigste:

Real Vision ENB
Lush Trees
Skyrim HD 2k
Skyrim Flora Overhaul
Realistic Lightning Overhaul
4K Parallax Mountains,Treebark,Bridges,Mines
Realistic Water Two+ENB Textures+Watercolor
Climates of Tamriel
Simply Bigger Trees
Lauter kleine HD Mods

UGridsToLoad=7


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (30. Juni 2015)

*SOASER Thrawns Revenge II*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Aegon (6. Juli 2015)

Als Vorbereitung und -freude auf Fallout 4: Fallout 3
Mit diversen Texturmods und der Realism-ENB in 1440p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wendigo (8. Juli 2015)

Europa Universalis 4 
Nation: Frankreich


----------



## Opheliac (8. Juli 2015)

*SOASER Star Wars:  Interregnum*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (14. Juli 2015)

The Talos Principle
Max Details, erweiterte Config, HQ-AF, DSR, SSAA, eigenes SweetFX Preset





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ion (24. Juli 2015)

The Talos Principle - Road to Gehenna
Max Details, erweiterte Config (ingame), HQ-AF, SSAA, eigenes SweetFX Preset




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. Juli 2015)

ETS2 in 4240 x 1024 Pixeln in hohen Einstellungen und 200% Skalierung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. August 2015)

*GTAV*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FaySmash (6. August 2015)

Hallo Leute   Bin neu hier, bitte habt Nachsicht ^^  Hab die Bilder als Anhänge gepostet (okay so)?

Spiel: Skyrim
Settings: Over 9000 (in der Skyrim INI alle Maximalwerte mindestens verdoppelt :p )


----------



## Opheliac (7. August 2015)

*Skyrim

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Schmandt (16. August 2015)

[size=+2]*Driveclub*(PS4)[/size]​

Erste Versuche mit dem Photomodus.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. August 2015)

CITIES SKYLINES

1920x1080p @ 250% Downsampling



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. August 2015)

CITIES SKYLINES Post 2!

1920x1080p @ 250% Downsampling



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmandt (19. August 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> CITIES SKYLINES
> 
> 1920x1080p @ 250% Downsampling
> 
> ...



Ist das ne Salamifabrik? Und dann auch noch in Baumstamm Format. Die müssen ja süchtig danach sein.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (26. August 2015)

*
Shadow Warrior in 4K

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. August 2015)

GTAV
ENB Series v0.275 mit Real L.A. Night ENB Series Config 1.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. August 2015)

GTAV
ENB Series v0.275 + ReShade 19.2 eigenes preset
Mein erster Versuch die düstere Optik von IV in V zu erreichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GxGamer (6. September 2015)

Euro Truck Simulator 2
1680x1050 | Maximale Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## dPbvulkan (6. September 2015)

Hier mal Batman Arkham Knight auf 2560x1440 mit Max Details, außer Schatten, die sind auf normal. Sieht schon sehr geil aus!! <3  Die Details und wenn noch mit AA und DS, Wahnsinn.


----------



## GxGamer (7. September 2015)

Miscreated [Alpha]
1680x1050 | Detaillevel High




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (14. September 2015)

*Metal Gear Solid 5 The Phantom Pain




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Falcon (17. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Gesamte Galerie*
​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (22. September 2015)

*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (21:9)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

2560x1080, Max Details

Gesamte Galerie​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (23. September 2015)

*Mad Max*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ion (23. September 2015)

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux *
Teil 1

Max. Details | HQ-AF | Eigenes SweetFX Preset | 4K DSR (20% Glättung) | TAA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|||



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## borni (25. September 2015)

*Battlefield 3 - Operation Swordbreaker

*3840x1616 ohne AA und mittlere-hohe Details


----------



## Opheliac (26. September 2015)

*Mad Max*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## T'PAU (4. Oktober 2015)

*Assetto Corsa V1.2.5*​​
1920 x 1080p, SweetFX, Custom PP-Filter (Blackcelica)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GxGamer (14. Oktober 2015)

Miscreated
*1680x1050 | Detaillevel High*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Robonator (14. Oktober 2015)

*Armored Warfare
*Max Settings 1920x1080
Das Game läuft auf der Cryengine und sieht teils wirklich genial aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (15. Oktober 2015)

Elite: Dangerous

(max. Settings)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Aegon (18. Oktober 2015)

Skyrim,
mit der neuen Snapdragon ENB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (19. Oktober 2015)

*
MGS 5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (20. Oktober 2015)

Hab mir mal das DLC mit den Fähnchen und Wimpeln für den ETS2 gegönnt und etwas angepaßt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Oktober 2015)

*Assetto Corsa V1.3.4 mit Dreampack 2 DLC*​
1920 x 1080p, SweetFX, Custom PP-Filter (Blackcelica). Zusätzlich 4K DS und 4xSGSS für die ersten zwei Pics 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opheliac (3. November 2015)

*MGS 5*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Mischk@ (7. November 2015)

*BF4 - Operation Outbrake




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2560x1080/ 4xMSAA / Ultra 

*​


----------



## Rarek (7. November 2015)

sry für'n link, aber mehrmals hochladen will ich sie mit meiner Bambusleitung net...


Anno 2205
1680x1050 | Grafik max | faktor 2 DSR
*** 2205 by Ischalik on DeviantArt[/URL] 

_wenn wer ein Bild (in der vollen Auflösung) braucht (z.B. ums irgentwo einzufügen) bitte an mich wenden_​


----------



## sh4sta (8. November 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> sry für'n link, aber mehrmals hochladen will ich sie mit meiner Bambusleitung net...
> 
> 
> Anno 2205
> ...



Bis auf 1 Bild(-01) sind alle bei mir "locked". Also nicht sichtbar.


greetz


----------



## ARCdefender (8. November 2015)

Mad Max 
Settings: 3325x1851 Maxout, AA-Off



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (8. November 2015)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Bis auf 1 Bild(-01) sind alle bei mir "locked". Also nicht sichtbar.
> 
> 
> greetz



solved


----------



## joraku (10. November 2015)

*Mad Max* 
@ 1080p & Max. Specs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder leider bereits zusammengebastelt und Screenshots weggeworfen. ​


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. November 2015)

Fallout 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## sylvester (16. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ultra Settings | TAA | 2712x1696​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Rarek (17. November 2015)

welches Spiel isn das?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. November 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> welches Spiel isn das?


Star Wars Battlefront


----------



## McZonk (18. November 2015)

Ich war mal wieder etwas im stark getunten Crysis1 unterwegs. Dank Bugs auf Win10 jedoch nur mit der 32Bit-Exe, was für starke CPU-bedingte Leistungseinbrüche sorgt - Die 980Ti langweilt sich trotz 4K.

Achso, nochmal zum Klarmachen: *Ein Spiel anno 2007 - Vorhang auf:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (28. November 2015)

*The Cave*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tersurianer (1. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Black Mesa 4K via GeDoSaTo


----------



## GxGamer (4. Dezember 2015)

Fall of the Titanic
*1680x1050 | Details auf High/Max*

(persönlicher Kommentar: ein einziger großer Grafikbug samt Clippingfehlern)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat aber auch seine Momente.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (4. Dezember 2015)

Fall of the Titanic (Released, Unity) versus Titanic Honor & Glory (Alpha Demo, Unreal 4)
1680x1050 | Maximale Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. Januar 2016)

Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2005)
Auflösung: 1920x1080
Echtzeit-Schattenberechnung
Vollbild-Antialiasing, Texturfilter, Umgebungs-Detailstufe, Straßen-Reflexionsdetail, Schattendetail und Wagen-Reflexionsrate auf Maximum.
Vsync ein
Wagendetail, Wagen-Reflexionsdetail und visuelle Verarbeitung auf "hoch".
Überstrahlung ein
(Regeneffekt ein, hier aber nicht nennenswert)

Meine Lieblingskarre in dem Spiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fährt 386 km/h


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. Januar 2016)

Shadow of the Colossus
PCSX2 1.4.0
BIOS von meiner PS2 und original SotC-CD.
4x native Auflösung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (20. Januar 2016)

*
Resident Evil 0 HD Remaster




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Januar 2016)

_*Call of Duty 2 *_
_
1050p@2100p | 2xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 80/90 | HBAO+ | HUD-OFF
(4xMSAA geht leider da es so zu Bild fehlern kommt
Ja die letzten zwei  Bilder sind 4xDownsampling per Treiber SSAA)


_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Januar 2016)

_*Call of Duty 2 

1050p@2100p | 2xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 80/90 | HBAO+ | HUD-OFF*
(4xMSAA geht leider da es so zu Bild fehlern kommt)


_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Januar 2016)

_*Call of Duty 2 

1050p@2100p | 2xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 80/90 | HBAO+ | HUD-OFF*
(4xMSAA geht leider da es so zu Bild fehlern kommt)


_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2016)

_*Call of Duty 2 

1050p@2100p | 2xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 80/90 | HBAO+ | HUD-OFF*
(4xMSAA geht leider da es so zu Bild fehlern kommt)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Januar 2016)

_*Call of Duty 2 

1050p@2100p | 2xMSAA/16xHQ-AF | FOV 90 | HBAO+ | HUD-OFF*
(4xMSAA geht leider da es so zu Bild fehlern kommt)

Habe nun zum 20ten mal durch gespielt und es macht immer noch Spaß 
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (31. Januar 2016)

*
Tom Clancy's The Division Beta
1080p Max Details

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​


----------



## Slikkyo (1. Februar 2016)

*Heroes of the Storm*

*5**k (**5120 x 2880) 
**Settings: Ultra/Extreme
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Keine Ahnung warum jetzt 2 Bilder nicht in 5k sind.  Aber wayne sieht ja dennoch ganz ansehnlich aus. ​


----------



## Slikkyo (1. Februar 2016)

*H**omeworld **1R**emastered*

​*1440**p*​*Settings: **Max

*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (9. Februar 2016)

American Truck Simulator
*1680x1050 | Details Max | Farbkorrektur aus | HDR teils aus*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2016)

*Elite Dangerous*
_*Maxed out*
(Original Größe: 7680x4320)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_​


----------



## FortuneHunter (13. Februar 2016)

Unravel
1920x1080




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2016)

_*Firewatch*_​


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2016)

_*Firewatch

*_​


----------



## Ion (20. Februar 2016)

Mal ein paar Impressionen aus Black Desert Online





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2016)

_*Firewatch 1920x1080


*_​


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. Februar 2016)

Dragons Dogma Dark Arisen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (22. Februar 2016)

Metro  Redux, mein absoluter liebling im sp shooter genre, atmo und lichteffekte einzigartig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. März 2016)

ETS2 in 4640 x 1024 alles auf Hoch bei 200% Skalierung:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (18. März 2016)

gta 5 mit sweetfx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (19. März 2016)

*Assetto Corsa V1.4.3*​
1920 x 1080p, SweetFX, Custom PP-Filter (Blackcelica, Wagnum). Zusätzlich 4K DS und 4xSGSS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TashParker240 (22. März 2016)

Zweiter Durchgang bei *Rise of the Tomb Raider*

*Settings*:_ 1920x1080 // SMAA //Texture Quality: High // Anisotropic Filter: 16x // Shadow Quality: Very High // Sun Soft Shadows: Very High // Depth of Field: Off // Level of Detail: Very High // Dynamic Foliage: High // Ambient Occlusion: HBAO+ // Pure Hair: Very High // Specular Reflection Quality: Very High // Vignette Blur/Motion Blur/Bloom/Tesselation/Screen Space Reflection/Lens Flares/Screen Effects: On // Film Grain: Off
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei SMAA mittlerweile wieder FXAA gewichen ist. Da ist die Kantenglättung dann einfach schöner, damit, dass das Bild insgesamt etwas schwammig wird, kann ich ehrlich gesagt eher leben, als mit Kanten, die nicht wirklich glatt sind. MSAA würde ich soo gern nutzen, aber das wird leider nix, nichtmal 2x


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. März 2016)

*ETS2 auf Ultra und 400% Skalierung. Dazu noch SweetFX:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RRe36 (26. März 2016)

Dann leiste ich auch mal meinen Beitrag mit ARK und Batman: Arkham Knight 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://i.imgur.com/qdPSb7B.png


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Batman: Arkham Knight in 2160P bzw. 1620P sowie mit Max. Settings.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ark: Survival Evolved in 2160P und Max. Settings.

Gruß RRe36


----------



## TashParker240 (28. März 2016)

_*Rise of the Tomb Raider

*_*Settings*: _1920x1080 // FXAA //Texture Quality: High // Anisotropic Filter: 16x  // Shadow Quality: Very High // Sun Soft Shadows: High // Depth of  Field: Off // Level of Detail: Very High // Dynamic Foliage: Very High //  Ambient Occlusion: On // Pure Hair: Very High // Specular Reflection  Quality: Very High // Vignette Blur/Motion Blur/Bloom/Tesselation/Screen  Space Reflection/Lens Flares/Screen Effects: On // Film Grain: Off


_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Ion (28. März 2016)

*Stardew Valley
*Maximalste Details
Ne wirklich, man kann im Spiel die Lichtdetails noch eine Stufe höher setzen 

Die Bilder zeigen meine persönliche Liebesgeschichte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## WaldemarE (9. April 2016)

*Hyper Light Drifter

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2016)

*GTA 5*​ 
3840 x 2160 DSR @ 2560 x 1440 | MSAA aus | FXAA an | Reflektion MSAA x2 | 16x HQ-AF | Weiche Schatten: Nvidia PCSS | Rest: max. Details​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bschicht86 (16. April 2016)

Ein Schnappschuss aus Kingdom Come Deliverance: 

Zwar kein Hingucker, aber ein nettes Beta-Gimmick. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (18. April 2016)

Miscreated
*1680x1050 | Maximale Details*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Dedde (25. April 2016)

Dying light - the following, max settings, unschärfe + chrom abb. aus, dezentes downsampling + sweetfx





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimmick (8. Mai 2016)

Ark Evolved auf höchsten Settings.

(ausgeschnitten wegen Multimonitor, nicht wundern, dass da ein Pixel fehlt )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Moe (12. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*- Ingame Ultra Settings -
- 1920*1080 -
PS.: Grüße aus Neu-Seeland*! xD​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FortuneHunter (13. Mai 2016)

Final Fantasy X
3840x2160 Maximale Einstellungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2016)

*Journey of a Roach*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. Mai 2016)

*DiRT Rally*
Einstellungen: Sehr Hoch
mit Lightroom bearbeitet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Mai 2016)

Forza Apex 4K Monitor + DS = 8K @ Mittleren Details.

970 bei 4GB Auslastung, keine lags, ca 25-30 fps in Game.

Screenshots werden beim hochladen durch die PCGH verkleinert, daher noch als Zip Datei im Anhang


----------



## repe (27. Mai 2016)

Weiteres Osterei bei Doom  -  1920*1080, mittlere Settings



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (3. Juni 2016)

Doom und Fallout 4





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. Juni 2016)

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst*
*1920x1080 | Hyper Setting | HBAO | 200 % Skalierung | SweetFX* | *Grafikspeicherbegrenzung* *aus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Dedde (23. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Juli 2016)

Enderal (Skyrim Total Conversion)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, wann ich zuletzt einen solchen Spaß mit Screenshots hatte. 

*DOOM @max @1440p; Photo Mode




*


----------



## GxGamer (3. Juli 2016)

Miscreated
*1680x1050 | Details max
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


( man beachte das Nummernschild am Bus  )​


----------



## D4rkResistance (31. Juli 2016)

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst*
*1920x1080 | Hyper Setting | HBAO | 200 % Skalierung | SweetFX* | *Grafikspeicherbegrenzung* *aus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. August 2016)

Forza Apex




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SANDERSON (4. August 2016)

*Half-Life 2 (CM2013)*
Nicht schlecht für eine solch alte Engine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (10. August 2016)

Frühling in Fallout 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich 15 (15. August 2016)

MGS V In-Engine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (23. August 2016)

Miscreated
1680x1050 | Detaillevel ? (nach Patch nicht kontrolliert)

Eine Busfahrt, die ist lustig... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (25. August 2016)

Titanic: Honor & Glory Demo 2
1680x1050 | Maximale Details





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ion (2. September 2016)

Battlefield 1
Natürlich max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## TheNewNow (11. September 2016)

Watch_Dogs
Ultra; SSAA aktiviert; 3360x2100 oder 2520x1575


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. September 2016)

Gears of War Ultimate in 4k max Details (bilder wurden leider mit vlc in ein anderes Format gewandelt...ab nun an ach ich sie mit schadowplay)


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. September 2016)

GTA V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (21. September 2016)

Assetto Corsa hat sich gemacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (25. September 2016)

stimmt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (1. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. Oktober 2016)

*Doooooom

*ultra Settings, DSR 1440p*

Spider Mastermind - ein Wiedersehen nach 23 Jahren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## D4rkResistance (5. Oktober 2016)

*Titanic - Honor & Glory (Demo 2)
**1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen| ohne Bloom | ohne DOF*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mein Video dazu:  Titanic - Honor & Glory [1080p|60FPS] Tech Demo 2

PS: Vielen Dank an "GxGamer" für die Inspiration! *​


----------



## TheNewNow (6. Oktober 2016)

Watch_Dogs 
Max. Details, 2520x1575 SSAA zugeschaltet


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (7. Oktober 2016)

Gears Of War 4 Alles auf >Ultra


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Oktober 2016)

*GTA V*​ 
5120 x 2880 DSR @ 2560 x 1440 | MSAA  aus | FXAA an | Reflektion MSAA x4 | 16x HQ-AF | Weiche Schatten: Nvidia  PCSS | Rest: max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Oktober 2016)

ETS 2 auf maximum inklusive 400% Skalierung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Oktober 2016)

Mafia 3 - Maxed out außer AA = niedrig + Tiefenschärfe und Bewegungsunschärfe aus.
Reshader: •Minimalist Blur & Color Correction Fix - Mafia III




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## kero81 (9. Oktober 2016)

*Elite Dangerous, 1080p (DSR=1,5) -  maxed out 
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ion (9. Oktober 2016)

Forza Horizon 3
4k und Ultra Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (9. Oktober 2016)

Gears of War 4  ich bin überwältigt!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (21. Oktober 2016)

ETS2 in 5040 x 1050 Pixeln:
Skalierung bei 400%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Gisela93 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Forza Horizon 3
> 4k und Ultra Details
> 
> 
> ...



Es sieht großartig aus! Leider kann sich mein PC es nicht leisten 

_________________________________
Entschuldigung! Ich hätte es nicht shreiben dürfen  :o


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. Oktober 2016)

GTA:O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (6. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNewNow (22. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal ein paar Assassins Creed Syndicate Bilder @ max Settings (außer Schatten und fxaa)  3840x2160


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. November 2016)

GTA:O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (24. November 2016)

Fallout 4 to the max. 

Max. settings ausser Schatten- und Schattendistanz (hoch). ca. 70 Mods + Sweetfx. Die SCAR-H-Mod rockt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (20. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTA 5 und AC, immer noch schön wie eh und je


----------



## BlackFog (22. Dezember 2016)

Star Citizen 2.6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (22. Dezember 2016)

*Tom Clancy's The Division™
**1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | 200% Auflösungsskalierung | Nvidia PCSS
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (24. Dezember 2016)

*Skyrim Special Edition

diverse Mods (knapp 60 Stk.)
Reshade
Tweaks mit Imaginator
ini-tweaks
DSR @1440p, max. Settings (Screenshots nachträglich beschnitten und verkleinert)
16x AF über Treiber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## MaxthonFan (25. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War Thunder
2560x1440p | Film-Preset + PostFX Tweaks​


----------



## D4rkResistance (29. Dezember 2016)

*Battlefield™ 1
**1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | 200% Auflösungsskalierung | DirectX 11
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Komplettes Album: Battlefield 1 Wallpaper - Album on Imgur (23 Pics)*​


----------



## NotAnExit (30. Dezember 2016)

*Skyrim Special Edition

diverse Mods (75  Stk.)
ENB Series Rudy ENB (leicht angepasst)
Tweaks mit Imaginator
ini-tweaks
  max. Settings
16x AF über Treiber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## BlackFog (31. Dezember 2016)

*Star Citizen


*​


----------



## GxGamer (31. Dezember 2016)

Redout
*1680x1050 | Detaillevel "Epic"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die folgenden mit Motion Blur auf "Low" (niedrigste Einstellung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Notiz an Entwickler: Ein wenig Motion Blur ist ja gut und schön, man kann aber auf "Epic" nicht mal mehr den Streckenverlauf erahnen ​


----------



## Dedde (7. Januar 2017)

mal wieder far cry 3 durchgespielt. war erstaunt wie gut es noch immer aussieht, braucht sich keineswegs vor fc4 oder primal verstecken. max settings ohne mods. außerdem scheint ubisoft rainer calmund zu kennen... xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flotter Geist (8. Januar 2017)

*Star Citizen 2.6
*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (15. Januar 2017)

*Elite: Dangerous*
1080p - maxed out - x1,5 Supersampling - EDFX Mod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. Januar 2017)

*Crysis 3
*​*1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | Vanilla | 8x MSAA
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Crysis 3 MaxedOut - Album on Imgur (60 Pics)*​


----------



## D4rkResistance (26. Januar 2017)

*RAGE
**1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | 16K Texturen | ReShade 3.0
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: RAGE ReShade Wallpaper - Album on Imgur (82 Pics)
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

**Crysis 2
**1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | MaLDoHD 4.0 Mod
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Crysis 2 MaLDoHD Wallpaper - Album on Imgur (65 Pics)*​


----------



## Ion (26. Januar 2017)

*Witcher 3, mit allem was dazu gehört *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Januar 2017)

*Tales of Berseria 1440P Maxed out*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## D4rkResistance (5. Februar 2017)

*Ghost Recon® Wildlands (Closed Beta)*​*1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | 200% Skalierung | HDR
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Ghost Recon® Wildlands (Closed Beta) - Album on Imgur (38 Pics)*​


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Februar 2017)

*Fallout New Vegas*
Max. Details außer Water Displacement und Ingame AA off (wegen ENB)
DSR 1080p @1620p
ENB of the Apocalypse
diverse Mods



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (24. Februar 2017)

*Beauty of blaine county*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. Februar 2017)

*Ghost Recon® Wildlands (Open Beta)
**1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | 200% Skalierung | HDR
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Ghost Recon® Wildlands (Open Beta) - Album on Imgur (56 Pics)*​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Februar 2017)

_*Mass Effect 2 + All DLC*_

1840x1150@1050p | 2xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | HABO+ | Max Settings Out | ini. Tweaks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sal (1. März 2017)

Warthunder Screens
~7K mit Nvidia Ansel... und dann downscaled weil 20mb jpg... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E:

Hier die original Aufnahmen:

Warthunder - Album on Imgur


----------



## sal (2. März 2017)

Watch_Dogs 2 Maxed out "Ansel Screenshots"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch mal ein bisl was aus Warthunder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch zufällig auf der Platte gefunden
Gears 4 maxed out  & Black Desert Online




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (5. März 2017)

*Mirror's Edge™ Catalyst*
*1920x1080 | Hyper Settings | 200% Skalierung | SweetFX / ReShade
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Mirror's Edge™ Catalyst SweetFX / ReShade - Album on Imgur (71 Pics)*​


----------



## sly1286 (9. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. März 2017)

*Ghost Recon® Wildlands
*​*1920x1080 @3840x2160 | /w 'NVIDIA Ansel' | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | HDR
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Ghost Recon® Wildlands (4K NVIDIA Ansel) - Album on Imgur (19 Pics)*
*Edit: *Für das erste Bild habe ich sogar eine unkomprimierte *32K Version* (1.7GB) zum Download. Falls Interesse besteht!? ​


----------



## Dedde (14. März 2017)

muss ansel auch mal testen. hier sind screens von ganz normalem gameplay angepasst auf 60-80fps



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (14. März 2017)

*Ghost Recon® Wildlands
1920x1080 @2880x1620 | Ultrasettings*​


----------



## sly1286 (15. März 2017)

*Wildlands (+Reshade)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Division (+Reshade)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## dPbvulkan (20. März 2017)

Ghost Recon Wildlands ULTRA Settings 1440p

Hier kann man sehr schön die Atmosphären im Verlauf am Strand beobachten mit Sonne die durch Wolken scheint, fantastisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (20. März 2017)

*ArmA3 - All Ultra - 3840x2160*​


----------



## propa (21. März 2017)

*Mass Effect Andromeda Reshade 3.0.6 1080p Scale 1.25 @ Ultra HBAO+ *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (22. März 2017)

Ghost Recon Wildlands 
All Ultra 1440p


----------



## propa (23. März 2017)

*Mass Effect Andromeda Reshade 3.0.6 1080p Scale 1.25 @ Ultra HBAO the different qualitity of faces
*​*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (25. März 2017)

Ghost Recon Wildlands | Ultra | 1440p | ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (27. März 2017)

Ghost Recon Wildlands | Ultra | 1440p |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (29. März 2017)

*Day of Tentacle Remastered*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (29. März 2017)

Ghost Recon Wildlands | ULTRA | 1440p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (31. März 2017)

*The Hunter - Call of the wild*
Maximum, DSR@1440p
​


----------



## dPbvulkan (31. März 2017)

Ghost Recon WIldlands Ultra 1440p



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gouvernator (1. April 2017)

Mario Kart 8 WiiU CEMU 8k downsampelt
Flüssig spielbar mit GTX1080





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (2. April 2017)

*Homefront®: The Revolution*​*1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | 4xSSAA | ohne HUD
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Homefront®: The Revolution - Album on Imgur (98 Pics)*​


----------



## Dedde (4. April 2017)

mal wieder ghost recon 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (5. April 2017)

Ghost Recon Wildlands | Ultra | 1440p | ANSEL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (8. April 2017)

ich habe jetzt nicht den Thread durchgeklickt ob schon jemand Horizon Zero Dawn Screens hochgeladen hatte  - falls nicht hier einige von mir.
PS4 Pro 1080p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dPbvulkan (8. April 2017)

Ghost Recon Wildlands | Ultra | ANSEL 20.000x11.000 downscaling​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (18. April 2017)

*Fallout 4*
Custom ENB (Ambient Occlusion, Color Correction, Bloom, No Fake Lights) + Reshade (Adaptive Sharpening, Tonemap, LiftGammaGain, HDR, Technicolor, DoF-Toggle) 3.840 × 2.160 @ 2.560 × 1.440





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lossless & FullRes @Flickr
​
Gruß,
Phil


----------



## sly1286 (19. April 2017)

*AC Unity + ReShade*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (21. April 2017)

-Elite Dangerous *maxed out.1080p.1,25DS-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. April 2017)

Forza Horizon 3 
High - Ultra mix @ 1920 x 1080p​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sly1286 (27. April 2017)

*Forza Horizon 3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*MA: Andromeda + Reshade*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. April 2017)

*Dark Souls - Prepare to Die Edition
*
2240x1400@1050p | DsFIX | Mods



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mass Effect *
1840x1150@1050p | 2xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | Ini Tweaks | FOV Fix 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (5. Mai 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda Max Details 1620p @1080p ANSEL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (6. Mai 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda Max Details 1620p @1080p ANSEL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (6. Mai 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda Max Details 1620p @1080p ANSEL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (13. Mai 2017)

*Metro: Last Light (Redux)*​*1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | 2xSSAA | Advanced PhysX | Ranger Hardcore
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Metro: Last Light (Redux) - Album on Imgur (159 Pics)*​


----------



## D4rkResistance (20. Mai 2017)

*ARMA 3 (Jets DLC)*​*1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | 4x FSAA / max. HBAO+ / max. SMAA
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Arma 3 - Jets DLC - Album on Imgur (20 Pics)*​


----------



## NotAnExit (26. Mai 2017)

*Watch Dogs*
Natural & Realistic Lighting Mod
max. Settings​


----------



## D4rkResistance (30. Mai 2017)

*BATTLEFIELD 1*​*1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | 200% Auflösungsskalierung | DirectX 11*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Battlefield 1 - Album on Imgur (77 Pics)*​


----------



## GxGamer (10. Juni 2017)

Cattle & Crops
*Tech Demo 0.0.8*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## D4rkResistance (14. Juni 2017)

*ARMA 3 - Malden DLC (Dev-Build)*​*1920x1080 | 200% Upscaling | 8x FSAA | HBAO+ Strong | SMAA Ultra
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Arma 3 - Malden DLC (Preview) - Album on Imgur (53 Pics)*​


----------



## GxGamer (25. Juni 2017)

*Titanic Honor & Glory*
*Demo 3 | 1920x1080 | Maximale Details*

Demo Download





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## JackTheHero (5. Juli 2017)

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided Screenshots | Max Details -AA | 4K downscaling auf 1080p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alm0st (9. Juli 2017)

*Forza Horizon 3 // 2560x1440@FHD // Ultra Details 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. Juli 2017)

*Uncharted 4 - A Thief’s End*
*PS4 Slim - 1080p*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Phil (9. August 2017)

*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*
Ultra HD, maxed.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Lossless @ Flickr*​


----------



## JackTheHero (9. August 2017)

Hellblade 1440p Max Details

Schaffe es nicht den Vrairgendwas zu besiegen. Sicher schon 10x gestorben jetzt und hab es erst mal aufgegeben. Combat Difficulty auf Auto.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (10. August 2017)

*Hellblade Senua`s Sacrifice | 1440p | Edited by ANSEL & Adobe Lightroom | 10K > 4K

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. August 2017)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider in 2160p *auf Hohen Details, Ultra ist zum spielen doch etwas zu viel. Aber mal sehen ob ich es schaffe kurzzeitig auf Ultra umzustellen, lade dann neue Screenshots hoch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (11. August 2017)

*Hellblade Senua`s Sacrifice | 1440p | Edited by ANSEL & Adobe Lightroom | 20K/10K > 4K

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (13. August 2017)

ein wilder mix aus bf1, ghost recon, fallout 4 und gta 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (15. August 2017)

*The Talos Principle
4k, Max. Details, eigenes SweetFX Preset*

Nach all den Jahren zieht mich das Spiel immer noch sofort in seinen Bann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (20. August 2017)

*Escape from Tarkov (Closed Beta)*​*1920x1080 | Ultra Settings | max. View Distance | SSAA*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Escape from Tarkov - Album on Imgur (123 Pics)*​


----------



## sal (24. August 2017)

Project Reality.. mich packts immer wieder 
Released in 2005 und immer noch in entwicklung!
Mittlerweile Standalone




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2017)

Ein LKW im Wandel in Euro Truck Simulator 2 mit Ultra Einstellungen in 2160p:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (28. August 2017)

GET EVEN 2160p Max Details UE4

Absolut krasse Beleuchtung die an Fotorealismus heranreicht. Super Spiel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. August 2017)

*TITANIC - Honor & Glory (Demo 3)*​*4xDSR@1920x1080 | Epic Settings | No Bloom / Motion Blur | Max. AA*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: TITANIC - Honor & Glory (Demo 3) - 3840 x 2160 (4K DSR) - Album on Imgur (24 Pics)*​


----------



## Jisaka (2. September 2017)

_Forza Horizon 3_
_4K (@1080P) | Maxed Out | Fotomodus_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jisaka (3. September 2017)

_Final Fantasy X (HD-Remaster)
1080P | Maxed Out

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. September 2017)

Cities Skylines; Stadt Lakeside, enthält Farbkorrekturmods und 4K Texturpack; Max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (21. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (22. September 2017)

*Assetto Corsa 1.14.4* (1920*1080, fast alles max., Sweet-FX, Natural Graphics Mod)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (23. September 2017)

*BATTLEFIELD 1*​*1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | 200% Auflösungsskalierung | DirectX 11*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Battlefield 1 - Q3/2017- Album on Imgur (73 Pics)*​


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (3. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sal (5. Oktober 2017)

Battlefield 1 Max. Details + Reshade




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Screens im Imgur Album:
Battlefield 1 - Album on Imgur


----------



## D4rkResistance (7. Oktober 2017)

*STAR WARS: BATTLEFRONT **II*​*1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | 200% Auflösungsskalierung | DirectX 11*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Star Wars: Battlefront II Open Beta - Album on Imgur (73 Pics)*​


----------



## Jisaka (9. Oktober 2017)

_Gran Turismo Sport
4K | Fotomodus (Scape)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_(Dass manche Bilder nicht die volle Auflösung haben liegt am Anhang selbst. Die Dateien selbst sind alle 3840x2160.)_​


----------



## NotAnExit (15. Oktober 2017)

*The Witcher 3*
ultra + rendering.xml von PCGH 
diverse Mods
Sweetfx
DSR
Ansel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Dedde (18. Oktober 2017)

mal wieder etwas fallout 4 gespielt. reshade und ultra. der screen bei nacht gefällt mir besonders





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (24. Oktober 2017)

*Skyrim SE*
"Wer braucht schon 60 FPS Edition" 
80+ Mods
NAT - Natural & atmospheric Tamriel
PRT ENB
DSR @1440p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (30. Oktober 2017)

*Ghost Recon Wildlands*
maxed out, außer Bloom
Ansel @2160p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackFog (31. Oktober 2017)

*Elex

*ReShade & Ultra Config ​


----------



## JackTheHero (8. November 2017)

Assassins Creed Origins Max Details 1440p Low AA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (15. November 2017)

Assassin's Creed: Origins Ultra 3440x1440 21:9


----------



## NotAnExit (16. November 2017)

*Assassin´s Creed Origins*
max. Details
adaptives AA
FullHD mit 160% Auflösungsskalierung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (18. November 2017)

Destiny 2 1080p Max Details

Letztes Bild 8K.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2017)

Das letzte Bild ist nicht mal ganz 4K  

Lego Star Wars Das Erwachen der Macht, 4K, Max Details.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (18. November 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild ist nicht mal ganz 4K



Doch weil auch noch ingame 200% eingestellt.  Destiny ist schrecklich was Kantenglättung angeht. Kotz.. TAA müsste da Pflicht sein. Ich spiele daher nur noch auf 1080p weil höhere Auflösungen kaum einen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Doch weil auch noch ingame 200% eingestellt.  Destiny ist schrecklich was Kantenglättung angeht. Kotz.. TAA müsste da Pflicht sein. Ich spiele daher nur noch auf 1080p weil höhere Auflösungen kaum einen Unterschied machen.



Was du Ingame einstellst ist was anderes als das was hier herauskommt, bei mir sind es 4K bzw 2160P  Ich kann in manchen Spielen oder auch in Benchmarks 8K einstellen und es werden trotzdem nicht mehr Pixel angezeigt als mit 4K weil diese Schlicht nicht vorhanden sind


----------



## K-putt (23. November 2017)

Ich störe mal die ruhe hier. Hab ja auch schon lange nix mehr hier geposted.
*Star Wars - Battlefront 2*
_~30 Megapixel Rendering, Hatti's Cinematic Tools, SRWE für Hotsampling,__ Unkomprimierte Bilder auf FlickR

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Legacyy (26. November 2017)

*Assassin´s Creed Origins*
max. Details
2560x1440



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Flotter Geist (26. November 2017)

*Star Citizen PTU 3.0
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (29. November 2017)

*Star Wars - Battlefront 2*​
_~30 Megapixel Rendering, Hatti's Cinematic Tools, SRWE für Hotsampling,_​_ Unkomprimierte Bilder auf FlickR


_​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-putt (30. November 2017)

Hier sind noch ein paar extra...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Dezember 2017)

*Skyrim SE*
Mods
ENB
Reshade
DSR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Dezember 2017)

The Witcher 2 Assassins of Kings, 2160p, Hohe Einstellungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNewNow (5. Dezember 2017)

Super Mario Odyssey 
-Nintendo Switch docked + fotomodus


----------



## D4rkResistance (14. Dezember 2017)

*UNREAL ENGINE 4 | ARCHITECTURAL VISUALIZATION | INTERIOR DEMOS​**Free Unreal Demos @**1920x1080 | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Unreal Engine 4 | Architectural Visualization - Album on Imgur (66 Pics)*​


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2017)

Forza 7


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Dezember 2017)

Euro Truck Simulator 2, mein neuer LKW Scania R mit 580PS, Bilder in 2160p und Hohen Einstellungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Dezember 2017)

1920x1080 | SSAO An | InGameAA One / 16xHQ-AF | Rest Settings Low


----------



## Dedde (18. Dezember 2017)

nach neuestem gta online update mal wieder ein paar screens gemacht. angepasste grafik auf 70-100fps. sweetfx + reshade



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (30. Dezember 2017)

*Battlefield 3 

4K
ULTRA

+Reshade

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick9091 (1. Januar 2018)

Zelda - Breath of the Wild | 4K Downsampling/60fps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Januar 2018)

NFS Payback





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Januar 2018)

Dark Soul 3 
1080P | Low Settings | InGame-AA/16xHQ-AF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (22. Januar 2018)

*TOM CLANCY'S: GHOST RECON WILDLANDS
Nvidia Ansel @3840x2160 (v390.65) | Maximale Grafikeinstellungen | 200% Auflösungsskalierung​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album (unkomprimiert*): Ghost Recon® Wildlands | NVIDIA Ansel | 4K - Album on Imgur (42 Pics)
*zumindest als unkomprimierte JPEG-Datei. Hier für's Forum musste ich die Dateien von ~7 MB auf unter 2 MB komprimieren, um sie überhaupt hochladen zu können. *​


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Januar 2018)

*Train Sim World, 2160p, Hohe Details

*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Februar 2018)

*HUNT: SHOWDOWN (CLOSED ALPHA)​**1920x1080 @ 4K (4x DSR) | 'Very High'-Preset | No HUD*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album (in 4K DSR*): HUNT: Showdown | Very High | No HUD | 4K - Album on Imgur (28 Pics)
*Hier für's Forum habe ich die Bilder wieder auf 1080p verkleinert, um in 4K nicht allzu viel Kompression nutzen zu müssen.*​


----------



## CeresPK (18. Februar 2018)

Ich liebe ja die Star Citizen Alpha 3.0


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Februar 2018)

*Train Sim World. 2160p. Hohe Details.*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. Februar 2018)

*Shadow of the Colossus
PS4 Slim*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## NotAnExit (25. Februar 2018)

Ich habe mich tagelang dagegen gewehrt, aber es war stärker. Ich mußte es haben. Und bislang viel Spaß damit gehabt. 

*Kingdom Come Deliverance*
alles @ultra außer Lichter (sehr hoch) und schatten (medium + high-Mod)
1080p, Reshade



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Februar 2018)

*WOLFENSTEIN II: THE NEW COLOSSUS​**1920x1080 | MaxedOut ("Mein Leben!") | No HUD*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Wolfenstein II - The New Colossus - Album on Imgur (60 Pics)
*​


----------



## storm41 (27. Februar 2018)

Crysis





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wahnsinn das dieses spiel mittlerweile über 10 jahre alt ist..


----------



## Ion (27. Februar 2018)

storm41 schrieb:


> Crysis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es wird wohl niemals sterben 


Kingdom Come 

Details: Alles durcheinander, z. T. auch gerne mal in WQHD und sogar mit verschiedenen Presets 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (27. Februar 2018)

*@Ion 
*Das HUD kann man mit "g_showhud = 0" ausblenden (ingame in der Konsole)

Die Innenräume sehen ja fantastisch aus, die Beleuchtung, die Oberflächen, wow!

*Kingdom Come Deliverance*
alles @ultra außer Lichter (sehr hoch) und schatten (medium + high-Mod)
1080p, Reshade​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (12. März 2018)

Wildlands ULtra mit Ansel aufgenommen leider kann man hier nur verkleinerte Pics einfügen was mich nervt wäre zeit mal etwas zu überarbeiten ...dann denke ich würde man es auch öffter nutzen ...

so Füge ich halt die Links ein ....

picload.org | tomclancysghostreconwildlandss.jpg

picload.org | tomclancysghostreconwildlandss.jpg

picload.org | tomclancysghostreconwildlandss.jpg

picload.org | tomclancysghostreconwildlandss.jpg

picload.org | tomclancysghostreconwildlandss.jpg

https://picload.org/view/daoawiol/tomclancysghostreconwildlandss.jpg.html


----------



## Robonator (12. März 2018)

*Final Fantasy XV
*1440p - Mix aus High und Medium. (TRam nur auf Medium, daher viele matschige Texturen. 4GB Vram sind nicht genug )  Screenshots mit Ansel in 4k gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## NotAnExit (17. März 2018)

*Kingdom Come Deliverance*
alles @ultra außer Lichter (sehr hoch) und schatten (medium + high-Mod)
1080p, Reshade, custom user.cfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (28. März 2018)

Ich könnt' hier ja eigentlich mal wieder häufiger was posten...^^

*Far Cry 5
3.840 × 2.160, 1.3 Res-Scale, Ultra, MB off (resized, lossless/fullsize @flickr)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## PCGH_Phil (28. März 2018)

*Assassin's Creed Origins
3.840 × 2.160, Ultra, MB off (resized, lossless/fullsize @flickr)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


@K-putt: Schön mal wieder was hier von dir zu sehen... btw: 
​


----------



## DoGyAUT (1. April 2018)

Final Fantasy XV -2160p (Highest Einstellung, VXAO aus, 75% Resolution Scale)

Scheint das die Ingame Screenshot nur in 16:9 aufgenommen werden, da ich primär mit 3820x1600 in FFXV spiele.


----------



## LastManStanding (1. April 2018)

Assassins Creed 4 Black Flag Max Settings auser PhysX Partikel schafft die CPU nicht.. ich glaube in FHD wars
Tja manchmal fehlt mir mein Schiff dann hilft nur "Neuladen" dann kommt es von unten und dreht sich einmal oder fällt von Oben herunter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTA 5 WQHD hohe Details: fand ich zufällig sehr nett und etwas Jumbo Fliegen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Witcher max settings(sichtweite "Hoch") Hair Works "Aus" WQHD Hübsches Spiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



r.o.t. Tomb Raider Hohe-Max Settings FHD
Schwebende Fässer aber wenigstens ist es vorhanden nicht so wie alle übriegen Kisten die gar nicht erst da sind in Häuser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AC Origins von Fischen in der Wüste, fliegenden Steinen und toten die vor mir stehen (Max Settings FHD  S. 100%)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2018)

*KCD Nachschub*
alles @ultra außer Lichter (sehr hoch) und schatten (medium + high-Mod)
1080p, Reshade





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (2. April 2018)

*Kingdom Come*

Mich hat der Vergleich der Details interessiert.
Einmal von links nach rechts, minimal zu maximal Grafik - Alles unter WQHD, gleicher Vegeations-Dintanz/Sichtweite, Motion Blur ist ausgeschaltet, AA auf SMAA 1TX - mein neues Preset ist da auch schon drin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Niedrig/Mittel/Hoch/Sehr Hoch/Ultra Hoch

Von Hoch auf Sehr hoch tut sich mMn das meiste. Ultra, ganz im Sinne meiner Signatur, weist fast keine Unterschiede mehr auf


----------



## Dedde (10. April 2018)

*FAR CRY 5 / setting ultra, 1440p, TAA - ca 80-100fps

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (12. April 2018)

*Mein bisher schönster Screenshot aus Kingdom Come

*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (14. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. April 2018)

*STAR CITIZEN 3.1.2​**1920x1080 | MaxedOut | No HUD | Color Correction*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Star Citizen 3.1.2 - Album on Imgur (101 Pics)*​


----------



## NotAnExit (16. April 2018)

*Mixed*
Witcher 3 (maxed + Mods + Reshade + Ansel)
GTA5 (Natural Vision remastered + ENB + real car pack)
The Hunter Call of the Wild (maxed + Reshade)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## NotAnExit (27. April 2018)

*GTA 5*
Mix aus Sehr hoch + Ultra
Natural Vision Remastered + ENB + LA Vegetation + LA Billboards + Real Cars



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (28. April 2018)

*Escape from Tarkov Closed Beta (Für Screenshots 3840x2160 + 2xSSAA)*


----------



## .Moe (3. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS4 - Ultimate Player Edition
Spoilerfrei! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Copniker (3. Mai 2018)

Ich weis das Game ist schon sehr alt.
Aber ich poste  mal Crysis Wars Screenshots von ein paar aktuellen Custom Maps 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Mai 2018)

*Tales of Berseria, 2160p, Ultra Details*​


----------



## Gimmick (24. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wildlands, Ausgeschnitten.


----------



## jay.gee (26. Mai 2018)

*pCars²@diverse Settings:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

g




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## jay.gee (26. Mai 2018)

*AeroflyFS²@diverse Settings:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Flotter Geist (27. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flotter Geist (2. Juni 2018)

*Star Citizen 3.1.4

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Juni 2018)

*System Shock Enhanced Edition *
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



to be continued...​


----------



## NotAnExit (9. Juni 2018)

*Kingdom Come Deliverance*
Ultra Settings, außer Schatten (medium + Mod)
AO-Mod
Reshade mit MXAO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. Juni 2018)

*SURVARIUM​**1920x1080 | MaxedOut | No HUD | FOV 110 | FXAA*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komplettes Album: Survarium - Album on Imgur (60 Pics)*​


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juni 2018)

House Flipper, 1080p, Hohe Details, es handelt sich um mein Haus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja es ist in Orange gestrichen aber nur aussen  ​


----------



## ak1504 (7. Juli 2018)

The Crew 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (18. Juli 2018)

*Life is Strange*
(bisher Episode 1-3 gespielt, bitte nichts spoilern, danke!)

Ich finde den Grafikstil wunderschön. Die Entwickler haben wirklich etliche schöne Stimmungen eingefangen, was insbesondere so faszinierend ist, da es in der Geschichte ja um die Fotografie geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (23. Juli 2018)

*Vampyr*
(3.840 × 2.160, maxed, resized, Reshade, Freecam)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lossless & Fullsize @* Flickr
*​


----------



## PCGH_Phil (23. Juli 2018)

Battlefield 1





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Dragonfire (28. Juli 2018)

*No Man's Sky 1.5*

Maximale Settings, Ultrawide (3440x1440)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (30. Juli 2018)

*No Man´s Sky NEXT
*max. Settings (außer Motion Blur)
DSR @1440p



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flotter Geist (5. August 2018)

*Dark Souls II (2014)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. August 2018)

Star Citizen (4K, High)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## NotAnExit (2. September 2018)

*SCUM
maxed out @1080p
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (11. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scum, GTA 5, Conan Exiles


----------



## NotAnExit (13. September 2018)

*The Witcher 3 - Triss*
maxed, Mods, Ansel, Lightroom



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## NotAnExit (27. September 2018)

*The Witcher 3 - Yen*
maxed, Mods, Ansel, Lightroom
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
SCUM*
max. Settings



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







​


----------



## JackTheHero (30. September 2018)

Shadow Of The Tomb Raider 1080p Max Details TAA


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Oktober 2018)

Assassin's Creed Odyssey​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Oktober 2018)

*Forza Horizon 4*
3440x1440
maxed out
4xMSAA+4xSGSSAA (bleibt im Fotomodus leider nichts von übrig  )

Ich liebe diese Kiste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Oktober 2018)

Assassins Creed Origins
-Sehr niedrige Settings
-nvidia Inspector LOD 0x000000f0 
-„Potato Mode“
-nicht bearbeitet
-(Flickr Galerie in der Signatur)


Just Cause 3
-Sehr Hoch
-4096x2160
-Erweitertes LOD
-Sweet Fx (verbesserte Schärfe und Farbe)

Battlefield 1
-Ultra Einstellungen
-3840x2160
-Cinematic Mode Free Cam

Batman Arkham Knight
-Ingame Foto Modus
-8192x4320
-maxed out

Star Wars The Old Republic
-Kein HUD
-4000x2000
-Sehr Hohe Details
-erweiterte Kameradistanz

The Crew
-Ingame Photo Mode
-5120x2880 ultra +4xmsaa


----------



## .Moe (16. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Maxed Out @ 3440x1440
(Danke übrigens an* CeresPK*, der mich mit seinen Forza-Screenshots motiviert hat in diesem Thread mal wieder aktiv zu werden!)​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (21. Oktober 2018)

*Ni No Kuni II: Revenant Kingdom
*Was für ein bezauberndes Spiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (24. Oktober 2018)

*Ni No Kuni II: Revenant Kingdom 
*Jetzt auch mit ReShade, allerdings nur mit Lumasharpen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shotay3 (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Jetzt bin ich auch erst auf den Thread gestoßen, da nochmal in den News. 
Ich bin mal so frei und poste auch noch ein paar wenige 

Für alle Games gilt: Ultra Settings in 2560*1440. (1440p)
Games: Rise of the Tomb Raider, Hellblade: Senua`s Sacrifice, Shadow of the Tomb Raider

Ich poste zum ersten mal, ich hoffe die ganzen unsortierten Bilder sind jetzt kein absolutes Chaos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shotay3 (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Für alle Games gilt: Ultra Settings in 2560*1440. (1440p)
Games: Rise of the Tomb Raider, Hellblade: Senua`s Sacrifice, Shadow of the Tomb Raider

Teil 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus irgend einem Grund wurden die Bilder meines zweiten Teils wohl gelöscht   Ich bitte um Entschuldigung.


----------



## NotAnExit (28. Oktober 2018)

*Far Cry 5*
max. Settings, FullHD
TAA + 1.5x Resolution Scale



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. November 2018)

Assassins Creed Unity 5120x2880
Ultra+8xmsaa

@all
Es wäre schön, wenn in Spielen mit Ansel Support die Fotos auch mit Ansel Super Resolution aufgenommen werden könnten. Sonst leidet die Qualität darunter.
(Wie lade ich die Bilder in der Original Auflösung hoch?)


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. November 2018)

Hitman 2 - WQHD max Settings





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## sly1286 (21. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (25. November 2018)

*Star Citizen - Free fly week*
max. Ingame Settings (außer Motion Blur)
DSR @1620p (später nur noch 1440p )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (28. November 2018)

Battlefield 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## DasRegal (10. Dezember 2018)

*Bioshock Remastered in maximaler Qualität
*Da Bioshock mein absolutes Lieblingsgame ist habe ich immer mal wieder daran getüftelt. Es sieht einfach unglaublich gut aus auf meinem LG 34WK95U (5Kx2K)

Ich werde bestimmt einige Modifikationen vergessen aber hier die die mir auf die schnelle einfallen:

-Exe modifiziert um SLI wieder zu ermöglichen
-ini FOV Mod
-ini Physik Mod (alle Physikeffekte freigeschaltet und in 60FPS gerendert)
-ini Tweaks für maximale Texturqualität 
-ini Bloom entfernt
-ini Echtzeitreflektionen hinzugefügt
-ini Darstellungsdistanzen verändert
-ini Dynamische Schattenauflösung erhöht
-sgssaa per Profile Inspector aktiviert
-Ambient Occlusion per MXAO integriert
-SMAA injiziert
-dezentes DOF (immer noch am tweaken)

Läuft flüssig in 5120x2160 mit ca. 5GB VRam Verbrauch. Spaßeshalber auch mal 10K DSR ohne OGSSAA angetestet...mit zwei 2080ti oder RTX Titan definitv machbar. (für mich nicht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (14. Dezember 2018)

Ghost Recon Wildlands  2560*1440




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. Dezember 2018)

*STAR CITIZEN 3.3.6​**1920x1080 | MaxedOut | No HUD | Color Correction
*
*Komplettes Album: Star Citizen 3.3.6 - Album on Imgur (53 Pics)
*
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (16. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (17. Dezember 2018)

GTA 5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (18. Dezember 2018)

Ghost Recon Wildlands *  Die Atmosphäre und Lichtstimmungen sind der Hammer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (19. Dezember 2018)

Bisschen in FH4 mit der Kamera gespielt. 1080p maxed out.


----------



## Dedde (25. Dezember 2018)

Jurassic World Evolution max 1440p no hud




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (27. Dezember 2018)

Neues aus Forza 4 von mir
WQHD, Max. Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Dezember 2018)

Assetto Corsa Competizione




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (31. Dezember 2018)

Ghost Recon Wildlands




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (6. Januar 2019)

*Kingdom Come Deliverance*
Ultra Settings, außer Schatten (medium + Mod) und Licht (sehr hoch)
AO-Mod
Apex-ENB + Custom Reshade 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (14. Januar 2019)

*Ein bisschen potenzielles Aufmacher-Material
*(4K und höher, max Details, Fotomode mit Filtern, Fokus und Belichtung)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Phil

​EDIT: Sorry wegen der Größe, bei der Skalierung gibt's offenbar einen Bug (bzw. noch immer... ist gemeldet) – deswegen der Spoiler


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (15. Januar 2019)

Hier mal eine Auswahl an Screenshots, bei denen "Mega Tribes" in Ark gegeneinander kämpfen. Der Server mit Wüstenbildern war Slotcapped mit 100/100 Leuten  
Alle Settings auf Episch, Schatten deaktiviert, Alle Spezialeffekte deaktiviert.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Januar 2019)

Euro Truck Simulator 2, Der Iveco ist mein alter LKW habe dann später auf den DAF gewechselt und bin mit dem zufriedener. 

Die ersten Screenshots fallen in die Kategorie: Einfach tolle Landschaft


Aber dasletzte fällt in die Kategore: Danke du dämmliche KI,


----------



## kero81 (16. Januar 2019)

'97 Misubishi GTO @ Forza Horizon 4

EDIT:
'99 Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VI hinzugefügt!


----------



## kero81 (17. Januar 2019)

Lancer und Eclipse @ Forza Horizon 4


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Januar 2019)

Assassin's Creed Unity:
- 1620p-5k 
- Ultra Hohe Einstellungen
- Ein Bild mit 8xmsaa + Ultra hohen Einstellungen

Auflösung+Hz per Custom Resolution


----------



## kero81 (17. Januar 2019)

2015 Range Rover Sport SRV @ Forza Horizon 4


----------



## kero81 (18. Januar 2019)

kleiner Nachschlag


----------



## Ion (25. Januar 2019)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider
Max. Details inkl. eigenem ReShade Preset




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Dedde (29. Januar 2019)

Keine krassen Grafikkracher, trotzdem paar schöne shots aus assetto corsa und conan exiles





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (13. Februar 2019)

*Aktuellster Screen aus dem neuen Tomb Raider. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Nafeken (16. Februar 2019)

The Beauty of Far Cry 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (16. Februar 2019)

*Kingdom Come Deliverance*
Ultra Settings, außer Schatten (medium + Mod) und Licht (sehr hoch)
AO-Mod  
volumetrischer Nebel per Konsolenbefehl
Apex-ENB + Custom Reshade ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (17. Februar 2019)

*Metro Exodus : Settings, 1440p, ultra, physx on, tesselation full / weitere folgen (4 jahreszeiten..)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (18. Februar 2019)

Far Cry 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (19. Februar 2019)

*Metro Exodus : Settings, 1440p, ultra, physx on, tesselation full

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (21. Februar 2019)

Get Even 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. März 2019)

Swtor@7680x4320@high Details ohne Antialising/10240x5760@high Details ohne aa
Mitten im WB Chaos des ,,R8-X8, THE HEAVY TANK DROID" (unbearbeitet)
Kill des Weltenbosses von Ossus ,,KIL’CIK, THE SWARM LORD" (unbearbeitet)


----------



## WaldemarE (12. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (16. März 2019)

Assassin's Creed Origins - 4k downsampled




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (16. März 2019)

*The Division 2*
max. Settings (außer CA und Vignette)
1080p 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. März 2019)

Screenshots mit IrfanView verkleinert, da der Forum Uploader diese sonst nicht hochlädt.

Star Wars The Old Republic 15360x8640@low

Star Wars Bf 2017 7680x1440, 7680x2560, 7680x3240 mit einem Mix aus Ultra und Hoch


Ich habe grade mal wieder ein paar Stunden die neuesten Fotos meiner Flickr Favoriten angeschaut und dabei Screenshots gesehen die einfach unmöglich nachzustellen sind. Scheinbar existieren irgendwo im Web Tools die es ermöglichen ein Foto mitten im Spiel perfekt abzustimmen (Timestop, Freeze, Long Exposure, No boundaries, Freecam usw.)

Mir sind nur die Cinematic Tools und Nvidia Ansel bekannt aber diese funktionieren nicht immer. Tools von denen ich gelesen habe: Cheat Table, Freecam, Timestop, Freeze, 360°Cam, No Boundaries von Hattiwatti, One3rd, Cinematic Captures, Berduu usw. Es wäre schön, wenn wir mal eine Liste mit Links zu allen Tools erstellen könnten, damit alle in der Lage sind grandiose Screenshots zu erstellen. Ach so....Ein neuer Monitor muss her. Ingame Screenshots sehen auf dem Note 9 einfach viel besser aus als auf meinem Monitor. Da hat ja selbst mein Alter TV ein besseres Bild als der Xb270hu.


----------



## Nafeken (17. März 2019)

Assassin's Creed Origins 4k downsampled




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (18. März 2019)

Assassin's Creed Origins - Ich bin so fasziniert wie genial sie die Welt gestaltet haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (26. März 2019)

Zum Abschluss von Assassin's Creed Origins (4k downsampled) noch ein paar Shots 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (30. März 2019)

mal wieder ein paar gta 5 screens 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (13. April 2019)

Far Cry New Dawn: Settings: ultra, no mb, HD Textures (steam) Fotomodus sollten mehrere Spiele haben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (30. April 2019)

Mirror's Edge Catalyst - Hyper Details 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (30. April 2019)

Mirror's Edge Catalyst - Hyper Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (5. Mai 2019)

Star Citizen 4k Max Details - Wahnsinn wie intensiv das Game ist )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. Mai 2019)

Mal paar Screenshots in 5120 x 1440. Der Bereich links und rechts neben den Eingrenzungen des HUDs ist der Bereich, den man normalerweise nur zu Gesichte bekommt.
Die Immersion rockt so jedenfalls gewaltig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (7. Mai 2019)

Star Citizen 4k Max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PixelMike (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

hallo,

kann man alle bilder auf einmal downloaden?

mfg 

pm


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Spiele Screenshot Thread*

Fallout 4 mit ca. 100-150mods. habe nicht mitgezählt 
















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (16. Mai 2019)

Assassin's Creed Odyssey 4k - ein Traum diese Welt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (19. Mai 2019)

*The Witcher 3*
diverse Mods
sehr hohe - maximale Settings
angepasste rendering.xml (@PCGH, also teilweise über maximale Settings hinaus)
DSR @1440p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (23. Mai 2019)

Assassin's Creed Odyssey 4k - Neben Witcher 3 mein neuer Action/Adventure/Rollenspiel Favorit  Die Welt ist so unglaublich liebevoll und detailiert gestaltet und die Dialoge teils sehr gut geschrieben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legacyy (29. Mai 2019)

*Assassin's Creed Odyssey + ReShade*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (30. Mai 2019)

Tolle screens, Star Citizen ist unglaublich!

Ich "arbeite" grad an der Vorbereitung meines Skyrim SE für VR:

Customized NVT NAT 4.1 for enb 381 (+~300 mods). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Mehr*


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (31. Mai 2019)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Tolle screens, Star Citizen ist unglaublich!
> 
> Ich "arbeite" grad an der Vorbereitung meines Skyrim SE für VR:
> 
> ...




Ich habe auch mal Skyrim mit +250mods installiert, hat ca. einen ganzen tag gedauert. nur hab ichs nicht vernünftig zum laufen bekommen  Hast du die alle nach eigenem Gutdünken installiert oder bist einem Guide gefolgt?

Ich spiele aktuell Fallout4 mit ca. 200 Mods (mit Guide installiert) und das funktioniert wunderbar

Damits OT bleibt hier ein Screenshot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (1. Juni 2019)

*Plague Tale Innocence
*(Kontrast, Clarity, Highlights via Reshade, resized)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lossless @ flickr*​


----------



## Dedde (8. Juni 2019)

old but good, Assetto Corsa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (20. Juni 2019)

*Ein wilder Mix aktueller games von mir: GTA 5 (Ceanos sweetfx/reshade) , Metro Exodus, Stalker SoH Complete Mod

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juni 2019)

Aus dem aktuellen MotoGP


----------



## Nafeken (1. Juli 2019)

Wie immer super Bilder hier zu bestaunen, Danke für die Bereicherung  

                                                                   Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Wildlands 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (1. Juli 2019)

rtxus schrieb:


> Irgendwie wäre mir das dann doch ein ganz wenig zu hell gewesen. Hab die dunkle Atmosphäre geliebt, schaut aber insgesamt interessant aus, schade das kein Wiederspielwert vorhanden ist..



Mein Screen daheim ist recht konstraststark, daher neige ich dazu, öfters etwas zu dunkle Screenshots aufzunehmen. Da ich das weiß, steuere ich bei besonders dunklen Szenen etwas dagegen, manchmal offenbar etwas zu stark...

Alibi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. Juli 2019)

Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice Maxed Out@1440p + Ansel
Shadow of the Tomb Raider Teilweise maxed mit Raytracing@1440p + Ansel
 Middle-Earth Shadow of War 1440p Very high - Ultra (Fotomodus)


----------



## Jisaka (7. Juli 2019)

Hätte auch noch ein paar Assetto Corsa-Bilder anzubieten.

_Assetto Corsa
1080P | Shader-Patch | Rusty PP-Filter


_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Dedde (22. Juli 2019)

Forza Horizon 4 - Fotomodus, aber ohne Konstrast/Farbveränderungen. Einfach original. Schönes Spiel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jisaka (20. August 2019)

_*Assetto Corsa*
1080P | Shader-Patch | Sol-Filter


_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2019)

*Cities Skylines*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (31. August 2019)

Blair Witch 4k - Richtig Fette Atmosphäre und Top Grafik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (6. September 2019)

Metro Exodus - Ultra - 1440p - Physx - no rtx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (16. September 2019)

Forza Horizon 4 - 1080p maxed out




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (17. September 2019)

Aaaaaaaaand... again 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (22. September 2019)

Ein paar Screens aus Odyssey 
+ ReShade Preset von mir selbst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (23. September 2019)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (24. September 2019)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## julian35152 (24. September 2019)

Mirror's Edge von 2008... immer noch ein sehr geiles Game mit viel Flow bis zum Ende




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (24. September 2019)

Star Citizen 3.6.2 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (25. September 2019)

The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim Special Edition



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (26. September 2019)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (27. September 2019)

The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim Special Edition



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (8. Oktober 2019)

Ghost Recon Breakpoint 4k alles auf Ultimativ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (9. Oktober 2019)

Hollow Knight
Das ist nur ein einziger Screenshot, doch der genügt bereits, um die Atmosphäre dieses Spiels zu zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (9. Oktober 2019)

Ghost Recon Breakpoint 4k alls auf Ultimativ - ohne Temporal Injection - Grafisch im Nah Bereich eine Wucht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (13. Oktober 2019)

Schon ein wenig angestaubt, UT 2003



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß, Fly


----------



## AltissimaRatio (13. Oktober 2019)

Days Gone - PS4 Pro 4k Checkerboard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war grad in Stimmung und hab noch ein paar Screens von RDR2 gemacht - PS4 Pro 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (19. Oktober 2019)

einen noch mal extra...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Oktober 2019)

WoW Classic 

1080p@4K | 8xAA/16xHQ-AF | MaxOut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DOOM 2016

1080p@4K | MaxOut 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ghost13 (24. Oktober 2019)

Postal 4 No Regerts
Performance Settings @1440P
Buttsauce 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (27. Oktober 2019)

Star Citizen 4K




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (29. Oktober 2019)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare PC Ultra 5k 32:9

Leider ist es mit HDR aufnahmen nicht ganz easy in echt sieht es um Welten besser aus


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (6. November 2019)

RED DEAD REDEMPTION 2 PC Ultra wide

orginal auflösung hir:

Red-Dead-Redemption-II-Screenshot-2019-11-06-19-06-24-20 — imgbb.com

Red-Dead-Redemption-II-Screenshot-2019-11-06-19-05-46-49 — imgbb.com


----------



## NotAnExit (10. November 2019)

*Red Dead Redemption 2*
Custom Settings
1080p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (10. November 2019)

Death Stranding PS4 Pro - 4k Checkerboard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (11. November 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2
                                                                                                                                        Custom Settings Ultra Wide 5k


----------



## Drayygo (11. November 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2
WQHD Ultra (mit 2-3 Optionen auf High)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (13. November 2019)

PS4 Pro @ 1080p supersampled




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noname545 (15. November 2019)

PS4 pro


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (16. November 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2
Custom Settings Ultra Wide 5k


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (18. November 2019)

Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order

Alles auf Epic  Ultra Wide 5k


----------



## NotAnExit (18. November 2019)

*Red Dead Redemption 2*
Vulkan, Custom Settings
1080p + Nvidia Freestyle Sharpen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (21. November 2019)

So ein schönes Spiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (22. November 2019)

stimmt !
PS4 Pro @ 1080p supersampled




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
Driveclub 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*¯\_(ツ)_/¯

*edit 2 

Driveclub Screenshots mittels Photomode verbessert. (die PS4 rendert ca 12 Sekunden lang)

Dürfte immer noch das potenteste Tool sein um wirklich gute Auto Screens herzustellen. 

Die beiden hier sind je einmal ohne und mit Verbesserungen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flotter Geist (29. November 2019)

*Terminator Resistance 


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (8. Dezember 2019)

*Red Dead Redemption 2*
Vulkan, Custom Settings
1080p->DSR@1440p + Nvidia Image Sharpen​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (9. Dezember 2019)

RDR 2, angepasste Grafik auf ca 80fps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (16. Dezember 2019)

Detroit: Become Human Pc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Dezember 2019)

Assassins Creed Rogue 4096x2160@max
Assassins Creed Unity 3840x2160 Ultra Hoch +4xmsaa
Scheinbar war der vram zu langsam


----------



## AltissimaRatio (28. Dezember 2019)

Gran Turismo Sport PS4 Pro 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Dezember 2019)

RaceRoom Racing

2019 Porsche 718 Cayman GT4 Clubsport, 2019 Porsche 911 GT2 RS Clubsport, 2019 Porsche 911 GT3 R 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (3. Januar 2020)

doppelpost


----------



## AltissimaRatio (3. Januar 2020)

nochmal GT Sport - PS4 Pro , ich entdecke grade mein Faible für lupenreine Rennscreenshots ...der erste ist direkt aus dem Rennen gespeichert alle anderen mittels Photomode gerendert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tochan01 (13. Januar 2020)

Anthem

Auch wenn es wohl kaum noch einer zockt, mir macht es für ne schnelle runde zwischen durch spaß und Grafik is Teils echt beeindruckend wie ich finde... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghost13 (15. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. Januar 2020)

Assetto Corsa Competizione


----------



## AltissimaRatio (20. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Januar 2020)

Sekiro


----------



## Nafeken (13. Februar 2020)

RDR 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Februar 2020)

*RE2R*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ein Xenomorph denkt, er könne mich verarschen, verarsche ich ihn zurück ...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2020)

Metro Exodus

1080p | AAxON/16xHQ-AF | Extrem/Ultra-Settings | RTX Off | Physx ON




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (18. Februar 2020)

RDR2 Ich staune immer wieder wie unglaublich organisch sie die Welt hinbekommen haben dazu die famose Lichtstimmung und grenzenlose Sichtweite, herrlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. Februar 2020)

Metro Exodus​
1080p | AAxON/16xHQ-AF | Extrem/Ultra-Settings | RTX Off | Physx ON

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Februar 2020)

Spec Ops The Line

4K per DSR | MaxOutSettings + Ini.Tweaks + HBAO+ (per Treiber) | 0xAA/16xHQ-AF 



​


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. März 2020)

*Terminator: Resistance​**2560x1080 | MaxedOut (Config Tweak) | No HUD | 150% Skalierung
*
*Komplettes Album: Terminator: Resistance - Album on Flickr (55 Pics)
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. März 2020)

*Anno 1800: FullHD / Max. Settings / No HUD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## GxGamer (20. März 2020)

The Coin Game
*1920x1080 | Max Details | Early Access*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Dedde (29. März 2020)

*Doom Eternal, 1440p, max settings 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mont4n4 (1. April 2020)

Half-Life: Alyx; maximale Details.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (12. April 2020)

*Fallout 4*
fast max. Settings (Schatten hoch + custom Schattendistanz)
ENB + Reshade
diverse Mods



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2020)

*Yakuza Zero*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. April 2020)

Dark Souls 3
_4096 x 2160*  | 0xAA/16xHQ-AF | DoF/__Motion Blur off | Rest Max
_*Habe über meinen Fernseher gespielt der ist ein Echter 4K Fernseher!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Ion (16. April 2020)

A Plague Tale
Max. Details, WQHD/UHD
Was ein wunderschönes Spiel. Ich habe gelacht, ich habe geweint, ich war erstaunt. Ich freue mich, dass ich bis zum Spielstart nicht einen einzigen Trailer oder Screenshot angeschaut habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (8. Mai 2020)

@Ion Ja da stimmte ich dir voll zu  A Plague Tale ist einer der schönsten Story Games die ich je gespielt haben.  

RDR2 - Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht aber bis jetzt kommt an die optische Opulenz kaum ein Spiel heran, vielleicht noch Star Citizen oder Death Stranding




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TJW65 (8. Mai 2020)

*Ghost Recon: Wildlands*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (8. Mai 2020)

RDR2 - alle Regler bis auf Msaa auf maximum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TJW65 (23. Mai 2020)

*RDR2 *mit einem Mix aus mittleren und hohen Einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Mai 2020)

*Kenshi: 
*(FullHD, maximale Grafikeinstellungen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. Mai 2020)

1. Star Wars The Old Republik 1440p Ultra, Nvidia FreeStyle (Coruscant unter der Festung)
2. Swtor 1440p@Hohe Einstellungen, Nvidia FreeStyle (Kontrast), Onderon Datacron 1
3. Swtor 1440p@Hohe Einstellungen, Nvidia FreeStyle (Kontrast), Onderon Datacron 2
4. Swtor 8k@Hohe Einstellungen, Nvidia FreeStyle (Kontrast, Details), Manaan
5. Swtor 6k@Sehr Hohe Einstellungen, Nvidia FreeStyle (Kontrast, Details), Alderaan


----------



## Dedde (2. Juni 2020)

RDR 2 Grafik auf ca 80fps angepasst, 1440p



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (14. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mir im GoG Summer-Sale mal das "neue" Outcast gegönnt. Da werden Erinnerungen wach 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Original hatte ja seinen ganz eigenen Stil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wr2champ (21. Juni 2020)

Metro Exodus in 1440p mit maximalen Details inklusive RayTracing und ohne DLSS. Ich komme nicht unter 60 fps.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (22. Juni 2020)

Ein paar diverse Shots (für Aufmacher etc.), die hier noch so rumfliegen... 
Sämtliche Bilder sind mit maximalen Details und mindestens in 4K geschossen und wurden hier resized. *Flickr*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (28. Juni 2020)

Okay - es gibt noch gar keine Screens von beste Spiel wo gibt 
hier guckstu 

Alles Gameplay - kein Photomode.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss grad mal noch welche nachschieben. Das Spiel sieht einfach unglaublich gut aus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dies hier hab ich vorsorglich in SpoilerTag gepackt weil es einen leichten generellen Spoiler enthält was spielbare Charaktere angeht.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (2. Juli 2020)

Da seit PCGH_Phil seine Grafik Kracher hier präsentiert hat keiner mehr was vernünftiges zeigte (zugegeben die pics sind der Knaller) will ich mal was Grafisch imposantes hier lassen ...Die Originale sind leider zu groß für den Upload hier aber hab nen Link zu den Bildern und die im Anhang verkleinert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (6. Juli 2020)

*Star Citizen 3.9.1

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (6. Juli 2020)

Ein paar weitere lupenreine Screens von TLOU2 - weil in der zweiten Hälfte des Games verortet in Spoilertags. ( Charakter und Locationspoiler)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (9. Juli 2020)

*Star Citizen 3.9.1*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Juli 2020)

_*Mortal Shell - Beta*_
_1080p | MaxOut | 16xHQ-AF | Render Scale 200%

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

&#8203;​


----------



## AltissimaRatio (12. Juli 2020)

Okay ich hab TLOU2 durch - wow ganz schöner Ritt war das.. 

da die Screens alle aus dem letzten Drittel des Games sind bekommen sie ein Spoiler Tag 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2020)

*Yakuza Kiwami 2​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (16. Juli 2020)

Dead Stranding PC Ultra so nun aber 

hier noch ein link zu einem nicht komprimierten bild:

https://s1.imagebanana.com/file/200717/EyGwvmhM.png


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Juli 2020)

Halo 3

3240p\2880p | MaxOut | HQ-AFx16 per Treiber


----------



## McZonk (20. Juli 2020)

Ein Spiel anno 2007 mit etwas heutiger Technik aufpoliert - Und erneut schafft es Crysis mich dank neuer Shader und hochauflösender Texturen tief zu beeindrucken. Mit der Enhanced Mod legt das Spiel den Staub ab und die Messlatte für Grafikpracht wieder mal ein Stückchen höher... irre! https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Crys...on-kostenloser-Download-steht-bereit-1354312/


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Juli 2020)

*Metro Exodus 
*DLC The Tow Colonels und Sam`s Story
1080p | Ultra Settings | 16xHQ-AF | RT Off  HairWorks /PhysX On





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​


----------



## AltissimaRatio (22. Juli 2020)

Okay - wir wussten alle das es so kommen würde. Es war unvermeidbar.

Ghost of Tsushima Screenshots. Alles Gameplay - kein Photomode....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (29. Juli 2020)

Ein paar Elex Screenshots (3440*1440P, Ultra):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (29. Juli 2020)

hab die erste Insel fast fertig und raff immer noch nicht ganz ab wie gut das Game aussieht.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Juli 2020)

Tom Clancy's* Splinter Cell*
1080p | 12S(2xSS+4xSGSSAA)\16xHQ-AF | Mods WidescreenFix+FOV + PS3 Textur Mod + Force Projector Shadows
_(HBAO+ lies sich leider nur mit Fehlern anschalten sah aber ******* aus)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (29. Juli 2020)

Ghost Recon Breakpoint Grafisch ein sehr imposantes Spiel unkomprimierte Bilder  sind mit den Links zu erreichen .

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Breakpoint Screenshot 2020.07.29 - 12.23.44.57 mod.png - hochgeladen am 29.07.2020 | ImageBanana

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Breakpoint Screenshot 2020.07.29 - 12.22.41.16.png - hochgeladen am 29.07.2020 | ImageBanana

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Breakpoint Screenshot 2020.07.29 - 12.14.00.58 2.png - hochgeladen am 29.07.2020 | ImageBanana


----------



## AltissimaRatio (6. August 2020)

die nächste Ladung..
Ghost of Tsushima .. das Game ist ne wahre Goldgrube an Atmo Screens.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (8. August 2020)

Horizon Zero Down

Ich bin sehr Positiv überrascht die Geschichte gefällt mir biss jetzt wirklich sehr gut! (Hoffentlich lässt sie nicht nach)
Die Grafik ist auch eine Augenweide und wenn auch nicht alle Texturen immer top sind die Mehrheit kann durchaus überzeugen also ich bin absolut begeistert!
Alles auf Ultra 

Die links führen zu unkomprimierten Bildern:

Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition Screenshot 2020.08.07 - 21.46.49.40.png - hochgeladen am 08.08.2020 | ImageBanana

Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition Screenshot 2020.08.07 - 22.40.43.74.png - hochgeladen am 08.08.2020 | ImageBanana

Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition Screenshot 2020.08.07 - 21.42.48.02.png - hochgeladen am 08.08.2020 | ImageBanana

Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition Screenshot 2020.08.07 - 21.59.55.74.png - hochgeladen am 08.08.2020 | ImageBanana

Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition Screenshot 2020.08.07 - 22.03.41.49.png - hochgeladen am 08.08.2020 | ImageBanana

https://www.imagebanana.com/s/1842/8UndvyLf.html

https://www.imagebanana.com/s/1842/LwxrqzzQ.html

https://www.imagebanana.com/s/1842/z8piBGv6.html


----------



## RavionHD (15. August 2020)

Von mir auch ein Pic von Horizon Zero Dawn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (16. August 2020)

Warum nutzt niemand den top Photo Mode.. ? Immer dieses dämliche Hud eingeblendet lol 

HZD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (18. August 2020)

*BRITANNIC*
*Patroness of the Mediterranean*

1920x1080 | Maximale Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







​


----------



## RavionHD (24. August 2020)

Flight Simulator 2020 (3440*1440, High) - das derzeit schönste Spiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2020)

*Shenmue 2 HD*
3840'2160@200%SSAA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RavionHD (30. August 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn (3440*1440):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2020)

*GreedFall*
2160p@Ultra
+MinimalistHUD Mod



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RavionHD (2. September 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn (3440*1440):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. September 2020)

Quake 1 HD
1920x1080
Ohne V-sync
Ohne AA/AA 32x​


Spoiler: config





```
//=================================================================
//===== DARKPLACES ENGINE CONFIG ==================================
//=================================================================

//startdemos                 // if you want to speedup game launch - uncomment this command to skip loading classic startdemos ( //startdemos <-> startdemos )

//------ Fixes ( QC workarounds for DP engine issues ) ------------
set darkplaces_build 1            // 1 = change map particles effect handling for DP builds since 20130301, 0 = disable
set player_refraction_fix 1        // 1 = workaround for player model visible in the water shader refraction layer visual glitch ( for DP builds since Sep 2012 ), 0 = disable
set fiend_fix 1                // 1 = workaround for Darkplaces ( all builds ) issue, with fiends getting stuck on the edges of a level geometry after the jump, 0 = disable

//----- Lighting Cvars --------------------------------------------
"r_coronas""1"                // draw coronas around some light sources
"r_coronas_occlusionquery""0"        // use GL_ARB_OCCLUSION_QUERY extension if supported ( fades coronas according to visibility ), huge performance impact
"r_coronas_occlussonsizescale""1"

"r_glsl_deluxemapping""2"            // Deluxemapping: 0 = disable, 1 = use .dlit files,
                        // 2 = realtime deluxemapping ( if you have .dlit files in your game folders, they will be used instead, just like with value '1' )
"r_shadow_lightintensityscale""0.9"        // realtime lights brightness
//"r_shadow_realtime_world_lightmaps""0.8"    // original lightmaps brightness when realtime lighting is used ( same as Options -> Customise Lightning -> Realtimelightmaps )

//"r_shadow_glossintensity""1"        // gloss brightness                     ( for Options -> Customise Lightning -> gloss mode 1 - for gloss textures )
//"r_shadow_glossexponent""32"        // higher value -> weaker, but more concentrated gloss    ( for Options -> Customise Lightning -> gloss mode 1 - for gloss textures )
"r_shadow_gloss2intensity""0.075"     // gloss brightness                     ( for Options -> Customise Lightning -> gloss mode 2 - for surfaces without gloss map )
"r_shadow_gloss2exponent""32"        // higher value -> weaker, but more concentrated gloss    ( for Options -> Customise Lightning -> gloss mode 2 - for surfaces without gloss map )

//----- Other Cvars ----------------------------------------------
"r_water""1"                // render water, reflect and refract shaders
"r_drawparticles_drawdistance""5000"    // from how far away you'll see particles effects
"gl_max_size""4096"            // max texture size, you may have to change it to 2048 for some old mobile graphic chipsets
"scr_printspeed""20"            // For end of episodes text display like in original Quake
"sv_entpatch""1"            // enable loading of .ent files to override entities in the bsp ( compiled level files )

//----- Floaty Weapon Viewmodel -----------------------------------
"cl_followmodel""1"            //  enables weapon pushing / pulling effect when walking
"cl_leanmodel""1"            //  enables weapon leaning effect when looking around (weapon is no longer pinned to the lower screen border)
"cl_leanmodel_side_highpass1""3"
"cl_leanmodel_side_highpass""9"
"cl_leanmodel_side_lowpass""12"
"cl_leanmodel_side_limit""30"
"cl_leanmodel_side_speed""0.4"

//----- Darkplaces Gameplay Changes ( for details type in console: cvarlist sv_gameplayfix )
"sv_gameplayfix_droptofloorstartsolid""1" 
"sv_gameplayfix_findradiusdistancetobox""1"
"sv_gameplayfix_grenadebouncedownslopes""1"
"sv_gameplayfix_noairborncorpse""1"
"sv_gameplayfix_qwplayerphysics""1"
"sv_gameplayfix_fixedcheckwatertransition""1"
"sv_gameplayfix_swiminbmodels""1"
"sv_gameplayfix_setmodelrealbox""1"
"sv_gameplayfix_stepwhilejumping""1"

"sv_gameplayfix_upwardvelocityclearsongroundflag""1"
"sv_gameplayfix_downtracesupportsongroundflag""1"
"sv_gameplayfix_delayprojectiles""1"

//----- Video Memory Optimisation  ---------------------------------
//----- You don't need any textures compression if you have 768MB VRAM or more, otherwise enable it in the Options -> Change Video Mode

//"gl_texturecompression""0"        // Texture compression: 0 = disabled, 1 = enables fast (low quality - same as enabled in main menu), 2 = enables slow (high quality)
                    // To chose which textures will be compressed when compression is enabled - adjust cvars below:

"gl_texturecompression_color""0"    // compress color maps         1 = default, change to "0" if you have 512MB VRAM or MORE
"gl_texturecompression_normal""0"
    // compress normal maps     0 = default, change to "1" if you have 256MB VRAM or LESS
"gl_texturecompression_2d""0"        // compress hud textures    0 = default, change to "1" if you have 256MB VRAM or LESS

"gl_texturecompression_gloss""1"
"gl_texturecompression_glow""1"
"gl_texturecompression_reflectmask""1"

"r_texture_dds_load""1"            // 1 = load textures in DDS format when available, 0 = disable
"r_texture_dds_save""0"            // 1 = save compressed textures in DDS format in dds\ folder, 0 = disable;
                    // Using it will over time drastically improve loading times with textures compression enabled, use to convert textures for use on low VRAM system.

                    // WARNING !!! Already saved .dds textures will always be used when "r_texture_dds_load""1", even after you change your graphic replacements !!!
                    // You'll have to delete dds\ folder it creates each time you change graphic replacements mods.


//=================================================================
//===== SPECIAL EFFECTS ON MAPS -> DP_SMC_qhd_Entities.pk3 ========
//=================================================================

set ent 1            // 1 = enable effects from .ent files, 0 = disable

//----- Effects Groups----------// 1 = enable group, 0 = disable group
set ent_00 1            // ent_00: broken computer on 'e1m1' and lava eruptions on 'e1m7'
set ent_01 0            // ent_01: slipgates starry effect        on all slipgates
set ent_02 1            // ent_02: windows lightbeams            on all levels with stainglass windows    ( huge performance impact )
set ent_03 0            // ent_03: lava eruptions            'start' level
set ent_04 0            // ent_04: lava haze                'start' level                ( huge performance impact )
set ent_05 0            // ent_05: slime bubbles             'e1m1'  and rogue 'start' levels    ( huge performance impact )
set ent_06 0            // ent_06: B-movie styled: Smoke, Steam, Flames 'start', 'e1m1' and 'e1m2' levels    ( huge performance impact )
set ent_07 0            // ent_07: unassigned
set ent_08 0            // ent_08: unassigned
set ent_09 0            // ent_09: unassigned

//----- Weather Effects -------------------------------------------
set ent_fog 1            // 1 = enable level fog, 0 = disable
set ent_rain 3            // 1 = enable rain ( you can use smaller/higher value to decrease/increase rain density ), 0 = disable
set ent_snow 0            // 0 = disable snow, 1 = enable ash effect, 2 = enable snow ( it will disable rain on levels that have any snow entities added )


//=================================================================
//===== GYRO PHYSISCS =============================================
//=================================================================

set gyroset 1            // Gyro Physics: 0 = off, 1 = corpses+gibs, 2 = corpses+gibs+monsters ( warning: the game was not designed for it )

//----- Gyro Objects Masses ---------------------------------------
set demonmass 2600
set dogmass 1400
set enforcermass 2100
set fishmass 900
set hknightmass 2500
set knightmass 2000
set ogremass 2600
set shalrathmass 2200
set shamblermass 3700
set soldiermass 1500
set tarbabymass 2500
set wizardmass 1500
set zombiemass 1600

set corpsemass 0        // 0 = corpses will keep a mass of the monsters that spawned them, any other value will apply as a mass for all corpses
set gibmass 800
set gibbouyancy 840        // less than mass - gibs will always sink in water, more than 50 over mass - gibs will always float on water
set backpackmass 1500

//----- Weapons Gyro Forces ---------------------------------------
set gyro_explosionstyle 1    // 1 = explosion force radius and falloff match damage, 0 = radius and falloff like in Seven's SMC
set gyro_explosion_force 7    // This value multiplied by explosion damage gives explosion force ( player grenade = 120 dmg )
set gyro_AXE_force 555
set gyro_SG_force 115        // force of a single bullet ( 6 bullets )
set gyro_SSG_force 65        // force of a single bullet ( 14 bullets )
set gyro_NG_force 300
set gyro_SNG_force 400
set gyro_LG_force 666


//=================================================================
//===== CORPSES ===================================================
//=================================================================

//----- Gibable Corpses -------------------------------------------
set gibablecorpses 1        // 0 = disable, 1 = enable destroyable corpses ( with no-piling fix ), 2 = enable destroyable corpses ( corpses will create piles )

//----- Set Corpses Hit Points -// 0 = corpses not gibable
set demoncorpsehealth 150
set dogcorpsehealth 50
set enforcercorpsehealth 75
set hknightcorpsehealth 125
set knightcorpsehealth 75
set ogrecorpsehealth 100
set shalrathcorpsehealth 200
set shamblercorpsehealth 300
set soldiercorpsehealth 50
set wizardcorpsehealth 75

set corpsekillexplosives 0    // 0 = corpses are gibbable with all weapons, 1 = corpses gibbable only like zombies ( not sure if safe for levels scripting )

//----- Burnable Corpses ------------------------------------------
set corpseburntime 4        // sets the burntime (in seconds) when corpses catch fire
set corpseburnpentagram 1    // 1 = pickable pentagram appears after corpse have burned out, 0 = disabled

set demoncorpseburnable 0     // 1 = corpse burn when shot and a mystical, pickable pentagram appears (can be disabled via other cvar), 0 = disabled ( corpses can be gibbable )
set dogcorpseburnable 0   
set enforcercorpseburnable 0 
set hknightcorpseburnable 0   
set knightcorpseburnable 0   
set ogrecorpseburnable 0   
set shalrathcorpseburnable 0 
set soldiercorpseburnable 0 
set wizardcorpseburnable 0


//=================================================================
//===== MONSTERS MODS =============================================
//=================================================================

//----- Gameplay Mods ---------------------------------------------
set ogreaim 1            // 1 = ogres take z-axis and distance into account when aiming (= improved AI), 0 = disabled
set zombieaim 1            // 1 = zombies take z-axis into account when aiming (= improved AI), 0 = disabled
set wallzombie 1        // 0 = crucified zombies not shootable - original, 1 = gibbable only with explosives, 2 = gibbable with any weapon

set demonteleport 0        // 1 = Fiends have teleport ability, 0 = disabled
set wizardteleport 0        // 1 = Scraags have teleport ability,  0 = disabled
set clonemonsters 0        // 1 = clone each monster on map once ( you can clone more then once with higher value ), 0 = disabled
set monstertransparency 100    // transparent monsters ( 100 = fully visible/opaque ( default ), 0 = fully invisible/transparent )

//----- New Animations --------------------------------------------
set soldierreloadanim 2        // % chance to play the unused Grunts weapon-reload-animation - this has NO affect to the gameplay!, 0 = disabled
set ogrecheckchainsaw 2        // % chance to play the unused Ogres chainsaw-pull-animation to check/start their chainsaw - this has NO affect to the gameplay!, 0 = disabled
set knightpray 4        // % chance to play the unused Knights kneel-animation, 0 = disabled

//----- Special Effects -------------------------------------------
set chtonlavaballtrail 1    // 0 = Chton's lavaball will use rocket trail effect, 1 = Chton's lavaball will use new lavaball trail effect
set wizard_projectile_size 0.7    // Set the size of Wizard´s projectile here (Choose any value you want. "0.1"= very small.  "1"= regular size.  "3"= much bigger)
set wizard_projectile_traileffect 1    // Choose between 2 different particle trail effects: 1 = subtle, 2 = intense
set gruntcasing 1        // 0 = disabled, 1 = grunt (soldier) monster will eject shell casings when shooting
set monstercorpsequake 0.4    // 1 = earth shaking when Shambler corpse falls on the floor ( Value < 1 reduces the effect, try 0.4; value > 1 amplifies the effect, try 1.4 ), 0 = disabled
set monsterfootsteps 0.4    // 1 = play footstep sounds for all monsters with maz volume, 0 = disabled
set monsterfallsound 0.6    // volume of additional fall sounds, 1 = max, 0 = disable
set monsterfootsteps 0.5    // 0 = disabled, 1 = enabled footstep sounds for all monsters with max volume
set helldemon 0            // percentage of Fiends leaving burning footprint-marks on the floor ( 100 = always; 0 = never; choose any value you want in between )
set monsterlavaslime 0        // effects on monsters standing in lava/slime or tossed into lava/slime with 'gyroset 3': 0 = disabled, 1 = only particle effect, 2 = particle effect + damage
set hknight_redglow 0        // hellknight turn red when casting
set hknight_spike_size 0.625    // size of hellkinght projectile model
set hknight_restored_magic_anim 0.25    // How often one of two restored attack animations will be used ( original animation fits much better with hellknight magic attack look )


//=================================================================
//===== MONSTERS MULTISKINS -> Multimonsters Packs ================
//=================================================================

set multiskin 0            // 0 = use only default model and skin ( Quake Reforged ) for all monsters, 1 = use additional skins and models from MultiMonster packs

//----- Multi Configuration ----// String value is a list of monsters versions, that will be used according to the legend below. Delete from the list versions you don't want to use.
                // You can repeat the same number few times, to give particular version bigger probability of appearance, 0 mean default model and skin.

set demon_multi "023"        // 2 = Fiend from DooM3 mod: Shamblers Castle, 3 = model from Shamblers Castle - skin modified by Seanstar
set dog_multi "023"        // 2 = Dog skin by Yellow, Ogro and Seven, 3 = Fragger's dogskin, 4 = dog model by capnbubs
set enforcer_multi "0245"    // 2 = Enforcer alternate Quake Reforged version, 4 = Tabun's Enforcer from Generations Arena Q3 mod, 5 = Tabun's Enforcer with modified skin by OoPpEe
set fish_multi "0234"        // 2 = Rotfish alternate Quake Reforged version, 3 = Rotfish skin by Fragger, 4 = Rotfish by Ruohis
set hknight_multi "023"        // 2 = Hell Knight skin by d1554573r, 4 = Hell Knight skin by Seanstar
set knight_multi "023"        // 2 = Knight skin by d1554573r, 4 = Knight skin by Seanstar
set ogre_multi "024567"        // 2 = Ogre skin by Fragger, 4 = Teamonster's Ogre with Ruohis' GL, 5 = TM's GL bloody skin by OoPpEe, 6 = Teamonster's Ogre, 7 = TM's bloody skin by OoPpEe
set shalrath_multi "023"    // 2 = Vore from DooM 3 mod: Shamblers Castle, 3 = Vore from Shamblers Castle - dark skin,
set tarbaby_multi "02345"    // 2 = Spawn skin by Fragger, 3 = Quake Reforged, 4 = Spawn by Ruohis, 5 = Spawn by Ruohis with skin by Arioh
set wizard_multi "02456"    // 2 = Scraag alternate Quake Reforged version, 4 = Scraag from DooM 3 mod: Shamblers Castle, 5 = Shamblers Castle model, skin by Arioch, 6 = Scraag by Ruohis
set zombie_multi "023"        // 2 = Zombie Quake Reforged alternate version, 3 = Fragger's skin
set soldier_multi "02346"    // 2 = Grunt skin based on player skin by PrimeviL, 3 = Reforged skin modified by lightniing_hunter, 4 = Grunt by OoPpEe and Moo, 6 = Grunt by Ruohis
set shambler_multi "0246"    // 2 = Shambler furry skin by Lightning Hunter, 4 = by Andrew Joll, 6= Andrew Joll with furry skin by Seanstar

//----- Shambler Effect --------// 0 = magic attack pos. for original model, 1 = for Andrew Joll model, 2 = for FredrikH model
set shamblertype 3        // 3 = magic attack pos. for multi setting ( depending on "shambler_multi" setting: ID1, Andrew Joll, or FredrikH )
set soldiermuzzleflash 3     // Soldier muzzleflash position: 0 = disabled, 1 = for original model, 2 = for Moo´s/OoPpEe´s model, 3 = multi (depending on "soldier_multi" setting)

                // If you want to expand monsters packs yourself, then technically: Even number means model with the first skin and next odd number mean an alternative skin for that model.
                // ATTENTION: "0" always mean original model and alternative skin slot for it "1" is never used, multimonster feature avoids conflicts with various MPs that way.

//=================================================================
//===== NEW MONSTERS TYPES ========================================
//=================================================================

//----- New Zombie ------------------------------------------------
set zombie_use_newmodel 0        // 0 = disabled, percentage chance to use new zombie type.
set zombienewmodelproperties 1        // 0 = like original zombie, 1 = can be killed with Axe or Explosives (with 2 new death animations: cut-off head or regular death), 2 = can be killed ONLY with Axe
set zombieaxeanimation 0        // 1 = when aiming at new zombies, the axe´s Quake symbol glows as well as a mystical glow around player appears, 0 = disabled
set newzombiecorpsehealth 30        // New zombies corpses hit points, 0 = disabled ( corpses cannot be gibbed/burned anymore !! )
set zombienewmodelburnable 1        // 1 = enabled: when shooting new zombie corpses, they start to burn and a mystical, pickable pentagram appears, 0 = disabled (corpses are gibbable)
set zombienewmodelprojectile 1        // 0 = new zombie uses standard projectile (like original), 1 = new zombie uses a different projectile

//----- New Dog ----------------------------------------------------
set dog_extended_newmodel 0        // percentage chance to use new dog type, 0 = disabled

//----- Spider -------------------------// Set the chance of replacing a monster with a spider (0% = never.  100% = always)
set spider_replace_demon 0       
set spider_replace_dog 0     
set spider_replace_enforcer 0     
set spider_replace_hknight 0       
set spider_replace_knight 0       
set spider_replace_ogre 0       
set spider_replace_shalrath 0   
set spider_replace_shambler 0
set spider_replace_shambler_large 1    // Choose spider size, that replaces the shambler: 0 = regular spider size, 1 = large spider size       
set spider_replace_soldier 0     
set spider_replace_tarbaby 0       
set spider_replace_zombie 0

set spider 3                // Special death effect: 0 = disabled, 1 = ancient ghost, 2 = relieved soul, 3 = vengeance, 4 = grimrock, 5 = use 1-3 randomly, 6 = use 1-4 randomly
set spiderrandomness 35            // Chance to use special death effect: between 0 and 100 (percentage)
set spidercorpsehealth 60        // Set Spiders corpses hitpoints, 0 = disabled (corpses cannot be gibbed/burned anymore !! = like in original Quake),
set spidercorpseburnable 0        // 0 = disabled (corpses are gibbable), 1 = corpse when shot will start to burn and a mystical, pickable pentagram (can be disabled via other cvar) appears
set spider_paralyze_effect 1        // Choose between 2 different particle effects, when projectile hits the player  (choose between "1" and "2")
set spider_web_paralyzetime 2        // sets the paralyze-time of spiders ranged web attacks. Choose any positive value you want (in seconds). Default is 2 seconds.
set spider_attack_resistance 25        // Set the chance of spider´s resisting shotgun (pellets) and nailgun (nails) attacks  (0% = never.  100% = always resist)
set spider_hide_underground 37        // Set the chance for spider hiding/sneeking in the underground  (0% = never.  100% = always). Choose any value you want between 0 and 100
set spidermass 2000            // specify the spiders living mass here

//----- Afrit ------------------------------------------------------
set afrit_replace_demon 0        // Set a chance of replacing a monster with an afrit:         0 = never, 100 = always
set afrit_supports_demon 0        // Set a chance of spawning an ADDITIONAL afrit beside a monster: 0 = never, 100 = always
set afrit_replace_dog 0     
set afrit_supports_dog 0     
set afrit_replace_enforcer 0     
set afrit_supports_enforcer 0     
set afrit_replace_hknight 0     
set afrit_supports_hknight 0     
set afrit_replace_knight 0     
set afrit_supports_knight 0     
set afrit_replace_ogre 0     
set afrit_supports_ogre 0     
set afrit_replace_shalrath 0
set afrit_supports_shalrath 0
set afrit_replace_shambler 0
set afrit_supports_shambler 0
set afrit_replace_soldier 0
set afrit_supports_soldier 0
set afrit_replace_tarbaby 0
set afrit_supports_tarbaby 0
set afrit_replace_wizard 0
set afrit_supports_wizard 0
set afrit_replace_zombie 0
set afrit_supports_zombie 0

set afrit_burning 100            // Set a chance for an afrit to be surrounded by flames:        100 = always, 0 = never
set afrit_waits_in_cocoon 40        // Set a chance for an afrit to use his cocoon shape while idling:    100 = always, 0 = never
set afrit_multiskin 35            // Set a chance for an afrit to have alternate skin color:        100 = always, 0 = never
set afrit_grey_death_style 100        // Set a chance for an afrit to use alternate death efffects style B:    100 = always, 0 = never
set kick_afrit_gibs 0                   // Only applicable for Afrits alternate death style B: 0 = disables kickable gibs for Afrits, 1 = enables kickable gibs for Afrits
set afrit_fireball_damage 7        // Set the amount of damage per fireball-hit.
set afritcorpsehealth 60        // Set Afrit corpse hit points - Only applicable for Afrits death style A: 0 = disabled ( Afrit corpses cannot be gibbed/burned)
set afritcorpseburnable 1        // Only applicable for Afrits death style A: 0 = disabled (corpses are gibbable), 1 = enabled
set slowmotion_randomness_afrit 30    // Sets chance of slowmotion effect appearance for this monster-type (0= never.  100= always). Choose any value you want between 0 and 100
set afritmass 1700            // specify Afrits living mass here

//----- Hydra -----------------------------------------------------
set hydra_replace_fish 0        // Set the percentage of replacing the fish with a hydra (0= never.  100= always). Choose any value you want between 0 and 100

set hydra_can_spit 2            // 0 = Hydra cannot spit toxic tint, 1 = Hydra can spit toxic tint (without visual impact particles), 2 = Hydra can spit toxic tint (with visual impact particles)
set hydra_spit_toxic_time 2        // Sets the toxic poison-time of hydras toxic tint. Choose any positive value you want (in seconds).
set hydramultiskin 1            // 0 = standard Quake, 1 = use 2 skins for first model, 2 = use 2 models (with 1 skin for each), 3 = use 2 skins for first model and 1 skin for second model, 4 = use 2 models (with 2 skins for each)

//----- Warlord ---------------------------------------------------
set warlord_replace_hknight 0        // Set the percentage of replacing the hknight with a Warlord (0= never.  100= always). Choose any value you want between 0 and 100
set warlord_replace_ogre 0        // Set the percentage of replacing the ogre with an Warlord (0= never.  100= always). Choose any value you want between 0 and 100

set warlord_grenade_type 2        // 0 = Warlord does not throw any grenades, 1 = Warlord can throw regular grenades, 2 = Warlord can throw multi-grenades
set warlord_spike_type 1        // 0 = Warlord uses the same model as Hellknight for his standard magic ranged attacks, 1 = Warlord uses different model for his standard magic ranged attacks 
set warlord_homing_projectile 1        // 0 = Warlord can NOT spawn additional (shootable) homing projectiles, 1 = Warlord can also spawn additional (shootable) homing projectiles
set warlord_homing_behaviour 0        // 0 = Homing projectile will vanish, when hitting walls/meshes, 1 = Homing projectile will NOT vanish, when hitting walls/meshes (= must be shot/destroyed to vanish)
set warlord_dodge_chance 15        // Set chance of dodging non-explosive attacks attacks  (0= never.  100= always). Choose any value you want between 0 and 100 
set warlord_ram_pushback 300        // Set the force of warlords shield-ram-attack here.   0= disabeld     Set any value you want.
set warlordmultiskin 35            // Select chance for 2 available skins. Examples: "0"= always use skin 1.  "100"= always use skin 2.   "50"= use both skins 1 and 2 randomly (50/50 %)
set slowmotion_randomness_warlord 30    // Set chance of slowmotion effect appearance for this monster-type (0= never.  100= always). Choose any value you want between 0 and 100
set warlord 5                    // 0 = disabled (no death animation effect), 1 = ancient ghost, 2 = relieved soul, 3 = vengeance, 4 = grimrock, 5 = use 1-3 randomly, 6 = use 1-4 randomly
set warlordrandomness 25        // Use any value you like between 0 and 100 (percentage) chance for special death effect to appear
set warlordcorpsehealth 60        // Corpse hit points. 0 = disabled (corpses cannot be gibbed/burned anymore !! = like in original Quake)
set warlordcorpseburnable 0        // 0 = disabled (corpses are gibbable), 1 = enabled: when corpse is destroyed it starts to burn and a mystical fire, pickable pentagram appears
set warlordmass 2700            // Set Warlords mass for GYRO


//=================================================================
//===== ITEMS EFFECTS =============================================
//=================================================================

//----- Pickup Items -----------// 1 = enable magic particles effects around pickup items, 0 = disable
set keyeffect 0            //
set runeeffect 0        //
set powerupeffect 0        //
set armorspecialeffect 0    // 1 = use spectacular Jakub's effect, 2 = use subtle effect, 0 = disable
"cl_itembobheight""0"        // Needed to be set to "0" first, to prevent visual issues with the new powerup effects by Jakub, it's an engine cvar not a mod cvar
set backpack 0            // 0 = backpacks don't use gyro, original model "1"= backpacks use gyro, original model, 2 = backpacks use custom models for each monster,
set backpackspin 1        // 0 = backpack does not spin, 1 = backpack does spin (original behaviour)
//----- Megahealth -------------// 0 = use only original megahealth, 1 = use new animated heart model except for "base" maps, 2 = use new animated heart model everywhere
set megahealth 0        // 3 = use new first-aid-cross model everywhere, 4 = use new first-aid-cross model ONLY on "base" worlds and animated heart on other worlds
              
set debris 0            // 1 = debris from explo boxes, 0 = disable
set kickdebris 0        // 1 = debris jump around when you move over them, 0 = disable

//----- Player Weapons Effects ------------------------------------
set muzzleflash 1        // 1 = enable weapons muzzleflashes, 0 = disable
set invisibleweapons 1        // 0 = standard Quake (= no visable weapon during invisibility), 1 = visable transparent weapons during invisibility
set weaponautoswitch 1        // 0 = never autoswitch, 1 = standard Quake, 2 = only if better - like deathmatch, 3 = only if new
set weapon_position_right 0    // 0 = original Quake weapon positions, 1 = use a set of view_weapon models moved to the right side, 2 = as '1' except for Lightning gun !)
set changeweaponsounds 0.4    // change-weapon-sounds: 0 = disabled, 1 = max volume

//----- Projectiles / Ammo ----------------------------------------
set casings 3            // 0 = disble casings, 1 = only shotgun shells, 2 = shells and nails casings, 3 = only shotgun shells - gyro enabled, 4 = shells and caisings - gyro
set casinglifetime 30        // How much time in seconds casings stay ( use 10 seconds in multiplayer)
set casingdropsound 0.2        // Casings sounds loudness: 0 = disable, 1 = max, 0.2 recommended
set spiketime 20        // How much time in seconds nails stick in walls ( use 10 seconds in multiplayer)
set explosionstyle 2        // 0 = SMC explosion effect - no debris on monsters, 1 = SMC explosion always with debris, 2 = New QHD explosion effects
                // ( Removing QHD particles addons, in addition to changing this cvar, will give you all original SMC particles effects back, if you prefer them )


//=================================================================
//===== GORE EFFECTS ==============================================
//=================================================================

set gibspinstyle 0        // 0 = gibs spin around all axis (like in original Quake), 1 = gibs only spin around Y axis ( good for some gibs models replacements )
set gibsduration 10        // Nonhead gibs duration time in seconds + random, 0 = infinity, 10 = original Quake
set kickgibs 0            // 1 = gibs jump around when you move over them, 0 = disable
set gibsexplode 0        // 1 = gibs leave blood splash after they fade out, 0 = disable

//----- Heartgib: --------------// 0 = disabled, 1 = spawn additional animated heart gib only when gibbing living (!) monsters 
set heartgib 0            // 2 = spawn additional heart gib (but NOT animated) also when gibbing corpses, 3 = spawn additional animated(!) heart gib when gibbing corpses 
set heartgiblifetime 7        // Time in seconds heartgib will pump blood, 0 = heartgib does not beat/pump

//----- ATTENTION: To avoid serious performance issues with decals on models option - disable playerbleed and don't rise decals time.
"cl_decals_models""0"        // 1 = decals on models ( monsters, boxes etc.),  it's an engine cvar not a mod cvar
"cl_decals_time""20"        // determine how long ( in seconds ) decals stay, it's an engine cvar not a mod cvar
set playerbleed 1               // 1 = player leave blood stains on the floor if below 40 hp, 0 - disable

set bloodextension 1        // 1 = use extended blood effects ( extra blood when corpse gibbing and when gib hits a surface ),0 = disabled
set fleshsplat 0        // 1 = spawn bloody chunks when enemy is hit, 0 = disable

//----- Corpses/Zombies Flies --// 0 = disabled, 1 = black (black flies are much harder to see - recommended for gibs and corpses !), 2 = brown ( recommended for zombies )
set zombieflies 0     
set zombiecrucifiedflies 0 
set corpseflies 0     
set gibflies 0


//=================================================================
//===== SPECIAL DEATH EFFECTS =====================================
//=================================================================

set deatheffects 0        // 1 = enable special death effects, 0 = disable

//----- Configuration ----------// 0 = disabled (no death animation effect), 1 = use ancient ghost effect, 2 = use relieved soul effect, 
set demon 3            // 3 = use vengeance effect, 4 = use grimrock effect, 5 = use 1-3 randomly, 6 = use 1-4 randomly
set demonrandomness 25         // Percentage chance that special effect will appear, 0 = never, 100 = always
set dog 3
set dograndomness 25
set enforcer 3
set enforcerrandomness 25
set hknight 5
set hknightrandomness 25
set hknightstatue 1
set hknightstatuerandomness 50
set knight 5
set knightrandomness 20
set knightstatue 1
set knightstatuerandomness 50
set ogre 5
set ogrerandomness 22
set shalrath 5
set shalrathrandomness 30
set shambler 3
set shamblerrandomness 40
set soldier 5
set soldierrandomness 20
set wizard 6
set wizardrandomness 25
set zombie 4            // 0 = disabled, 1 = Ancient ghost effect, 2 = Grimrock effect, 3 = Ancient ghost + Grimrock effect (new mix), 4 = use all
set zombierandomness 40

//----- Relieved Souls / Vengeance------// 0 = always spawn animation WITHOUT winged demon attacking the player,
set soulattack 2            // 1 = always spawn animation WITH winged demon attacking the player, 2 = play random animation WITH or WITHOUT attack
set souldamage 0            // 0 = player cannot receive damage from Relieved souls of the enslaved animation, 1 = player CAN receive damage
set vengeancedamage 0            // 0 = player cannot receive damage from Vengeance of the Deceased animation, 1 = player CAN receive damage

//----- Lightning Gun ------------------// 0 = disabled, 1 = Monsters killed with lighnting gun, will became coaled to death and will fall apart after get shot, or some time pass,
set lightninggun_death_animation 0    //          2 = They remain in a pain state and they fade away (in an adjustable time).
set coaled_monster_lifetime 5        // Sets the lifetime of coaled monsters (when killed with lightning gun set to "1") before they fall apart (in seconds).
set coaled_monster_fadetime 2        // Sets the fadetime of coaled monsters (when killed with lightning gun set to "2") in seconds.


//=================================================================
//===== MISCELLANEOUS SETTINGS / EFFECTS ==========================
//=================================================================

set shootablebuttonsandsecrets 2    // 0 = original ID1 behaviour ( blood ), 1 = special magic effect, 2 = they don't bleed anymore when shot
set watersplash 1            // 1 = enable water surface splash from weapons, 0 = disable
set flamestyle 2            // 0 = original polygon flames, 1 = improved sprite flames, 2 = particle flames
set bigflame_start 0            // 0 = disabled, 1 = Big flames in difficulty selection hall - huge performance impact
set powerupcountdown 0            // 1 = starts a countdown counter on-screen ( centerprint ) when powerups are taken, 0 = disabled
set psycho 0                // Screen effect when picking up quad and/or pent: 0 = disabled, 1 = quad, 2 = pent, 3 = both quad and pent
set welcome 0                // 1 = Shows SMC welcome message when starting Quake Single player, 0 = disabled
set playerfootsteps 0.8            // 0 = disable footsteps sound for player, 1 = max. volume footsteps sound for player
set waterwalk_and_swim_sound 2        // 0 = disable waterwalk and swim sound, 1 = only play waterwalk sound when wading through water, 2 = play waterwalk AND swim sound
set weaponandplayertransparency 100    // Set the opacity of the view_weapons / player models.
set chasecam_death_view 0        // 0 = disabled, 1 = enable chasecam view during players death animation ATTENTION: Do not enable this cvar if you play Quake in 3rd person view (chasecam view)
set teleport_zoom_view 0        // 0 = disabled, 1 = enable view animation, when traveling through teleporters
set teleporter_particles 0        // 0 = disabled, 1 = enable extra particle effects in front of teleporters
set earthquake_interval 120        // Sets the MINIMUM interval in seconds between earthquakes (the bigger the value, the less eartquakes will appear), 0 = disabled
set playerfootsteps 0.7            // 0 = disable footsteps sound for player, 1 = max. volume footsteps sound for player
set waterwalk_and_swim_sound 2        // 0 = disable waterwalk and swim sound, 1 = only play waterwalk sound when wading through water, 2 = play waterwalk AND swim sound

set player_model 0        // 0 = use player.mdl / h_player.mdl, 1 = use player1.mdl / h_player1.mdl, 2 = player2.mdl / h_player2.mdl, 3 = player3.mdl / h_player3.mdl, 4 = player4.mdl / h_player4.mdl
set player_legs_visibility 0    // 0 = disabled, 1 = player legs are visible in 1st person: setting for FOV smaller than 100, 2 = for FOV between 100 and 110, 3 = for FOV higher than 110

//----- Slowmotion Effect Settings --------------------------------
set slowmotion 0            // 0 = disabled, 1 = slowmotion ONLY when gibbing monsters, 2 = also when gibbing corpses, 3 = also at regular killing, 4 = also when hurting enemies

set slowmotion_intensity 0.3        // Set the slowmotion / game speed  "0.3" means 30% of regular time / game speed. ( 0 = totally freeze, 1 = normal speed )
set slowmotion_duration 3        // Set the slowmotion duration in seconds.

set slowmotion_randomness_corpse 30    // Sets chance of slowmotion effect appearance when gibbing corpses (0= never.  100= always). Choose any value you want between 0 and 100
set slowmotion_randomness_demon 30     
set slowmotion_randomness_dog 30     
set slowmotion_randomness_enforcer 30     
set slowmotion_randomness_hknight 30     
set slowmotion_randomness_knight 30     
set slowmotion_randomness_ogre 30     
set slowmotion_randomness_shalrath 30     
set slowmotion_randomness_shambler 30     
set slowmotion_randomness_soldier 30     
set slowmotion_randomness_wizard 30     
set slowmotion_randomness_zombie 30
set slowmotion_randomness_spider 30
set slowmotion_randomness_afrit 30

//----- Weapons Player Pushback ( affects gameplay ) --------------
set pushback 0                // 1 = enable weapon pushbacks, adjust force with below cvars, 0 = disable

set pushbackshot1 60
set pushbackshot2 75
set pushbacknail1 20
set pushbacknail2 30
set pushbackgrenade 70
set pushbackrocket 90
set pushbacklight 15

//----- HUD Settings -> HUD_v4.8.pk3 -----------------------------
set hud_mapname 1            // 1 = enable map name display after loading a level, 0 = disable
set waterfog 0                // 1 = enable waterfog ( not compatible with world fog via .ent files and fits only with not transparent water surface ), 0 = disable
set hud_weapons_offset 0        // move up/down custom inventory weapons and ammocounts ( value +/- 40 is about 10% screen height up/down ), 0 = default
                    // with default '0' custom ibar automatically adjust its position to be just above ( fps / date/ time )
//"sbar_alpha_bg""0.4"            // HUD background alpha
//"sbar_alpha_fg""1"            // HUD icons alpha


//===== END OF FILE ===============================================
```






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. September 2020)

Fortsetzung
Quake​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. September 2020)

Fortsetzung
Quake​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. September 2020)

*Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War - Game of the Year Edition*
_1080p 0xAA/16xHQ-AF | MaxOut | InI Tweak_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RavionHD (26. September 2020)

Mafia Definitive Edition (3440*1440P, Ultra Settings) - Das Spiel sieht fantastisch aus!








						Mafia-Definitive-Edition-Screenshot-2020-09-26-00-32-18-38
					

Image Mafia-Definitive-Edition-Screenshot-2020-09-26-00-32-18-38 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Mafia-Definitive-Edition-Screenshot-2020-09-26-00-54-44-07
					

Image Mafia-Definitive-Edition-Screenshot-2020-09-26-00-54-44-07 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Mafia-Definitive-Edition-Screenshot-2020-09-26-01-58-12-84
					

Image Mafia-Definitive-Edition-Screenshot-2020-09-26-01-58-12-84 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Mafia-Definitive-Edition-Screenshot-2020-09-26-02-22-43-31
					

Image Mafia-Definitive-Edition-Screenshot-2020-09-26-02-22-43-31 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Mafia-Definitive-Edition-Screenshot-2020-09-26-02-26-33-49
					

Image Mafia-Definitive-Edition-Screenshot-2020-09-26-02-26-33-49 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Mafia-Definitive-Edition-Screenshot-2020-09-26-03-01-01-46
					

Image Mafia-Definitive-Edition-Screenshot-2020-09-26-03-01-01-46 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



Edit: Toll, seit der Umstellung kann man keine allzu größeren Fotos hochladen.


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2020)

*Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch (Remastered)*
Max@2160p (soweit das bei dem Spiel einen Unterschied macht)
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. September 2020)

Halo 3: ODST
4K Nativ | MaxOut | 16xHQ-AF
​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. September 2020)

Warhammer 40K: Space Marine

4K | 2x SGSSAA/16xHQ-AF | InGameMaxOut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(von PNG auf JPG)
​


----------



## TJW65 (12. Oktober 2020)

*Tom Clancys Ghost Recon Wildlands*
1440P (evtl. noch ältere Bilder in 1080P) Ultra​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab hier noch weit mehr Bilder aus dem Spiel auf der Platte - das ist erstmal nur eine kleine Auswahl.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## ak1504 (15. November 2020)

Automobilista 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (16. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TJW65 (19. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie?! Meine besten RDR2 Bilder kann ich gar nicht hochladen. Angeblich alle zu groß  

MFG


----------



## AltissimaRatio (23. November 2020)

Wird Zeit für richtige Next Gen Screenshots
Demons Souls PS5
Deutscher Alternativtitel : dämonische Polygonübertreibung
alles Gameplay btw - kein Photomode 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eines vom Photomode:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. November 2020)

Halo 4
4K Nativ | InGameMaxOut/ 16HQ-AF​


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2020)

*Mass Effect 1(2007)*
mit MEUITM Anniversary Edition



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem die Charaktere können sich nach wie vor sehen lassen.​


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. November 2020)

ETS2 Ultra Einstellungen, ProMods-Map und Grafik Mod:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (30. November 2020)

Nochmal ein paar von Demons Souls auf der PS5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2020)

RaceRoom Racing 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (2. Dezember 2020)

Valhalla PC Ultra wide alles auf Ultra:

Auf den bildern wirkt es total matschig kein plan wieso...real nicht!


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Dezember 2020)

Genshin Impact


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. Dezember 2020)

Ein paar diverse Shots
(alles maxed inkl. RT, mindestens 4K, resized)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (8. Dezember 2020)

Demons Souls (PS5)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 700RRaptor (8. Dezember 2020)

AC Valhalla


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2020)

*Jade Empire*
Kaum älter als ME und doch technisch so viel weiter zurück



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Dezember 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Dezember 2020)

*Cyberpunk 2077*
Auflössung: FullHD
Menschenmenge: Medium
Grafikeinstellungen: Maximum (Ultra / Psycho)
RT: aus
DLSS: fest 100%





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (12. Dezember 2020)

*Cyberpunk 2077

Alles auf Ultra 4K raytracing medium.*
*Die Haar Animationen in diesem Spiel sind echt mal Next gen könnte so bleiben!
Da alle bilder zu gross sind (uuuuf) nur links









						Cyberpunk-2077-Screenshot-2020-12-11-21-21-03-89
					

Image Cyberpunk-2077-Screenshot-2020-12-11-21-21-03-89 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				












						Cyberpunk-2077-Screenshot-2020-12-11-21-24-10-49
					

Image Cyberpunk-2077-Screenshot-2020-12-11-21-24-10-49 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				












						Cyberpunk-2077-Screenshot-2020-12-11-23-41-10-36
					

Image Cyberpunk-2077-Screenshot-2020-12-11-23-41-10-36 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



*








						Cyberpunk-2077-Screenshot-2020-12-11-22-27-10-40
					

Image Cyberpunk-2077-Screenshot-2020-12-11-22-27-10-40 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Dezember 2020)

*Cyberpunk 2077*

Auflössung: FullHD
Menschenmenge: Medium
Grafikeinstellungen: Maximum (Ultra / Psycho)
RT: aus
DLSS: fest 100%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (14. Dezember 2020)

CP 2077




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acgira (15. Dezember 2020)

3440x1440 mit RT (Geforce 3090)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (16. Dezember 2020)

Wow da kahm einfach still und leise ein DLC mit Kampagne darüber sollte dringen mal wer nen Test Schreiben denn der" 
Kampagnen-DLC Schwarmtöter hat es in sich mega Optik und action vom feinsten!

Gears 5 DLC Schwarmtöter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TJW65 (16. Dezember 2020)

*Dishonored 2 
1440P Hoch - Ultra mix *
Leider hat das Spiel keinen Foto-Modus​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2020)

*Horizon: Zero Dawn*
UHD@Max ausser Wolken und AO + 10% FidelityFX CAS (die 2080Ti kratzt damit in der Regel an den 60 FPS)
Eigentlich in HDR, aber der dazu gespeicherte Downmix von der XB Gamebar sieht ganz ok aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (16. Dezember 2020)

Assassins Creed Valhalla PS5 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acgira (18. Dezember 2020)

Vergleich zwischen RT und kein RT in Cyberpunk... (Regler auf Anschlag)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit Raytracing (Außer den Spiegelungen, sind auf den Müllsäcken deutlich mehr Lichtreflexionen und das Geländer davor hat dezentere Kantenaufhellungen.)  Vor dem Club mit RT 55 fps (52 -57) / ohne RT 92 fps (87 - 97)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ohne (Das Neonlicht hat ohne RT etwas weniger Volumen, weil der Dunst und Dampf weniger aufgehellt wird.)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mit Raytracing (Der aufsteigende Dampf vor dem Club (Afterlife) ist mit RT besser beleuchtet und erst im bewegten Bild kommt das besser zur Geltung.)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ohne (Ohne RT sind zwar auch Reflexionen da, aber wie oben am Autoreifen - oft an der falschen Stelle - oder ist im Kodflügelraum ein Lämpchen eingebaut?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mit Raytracing (von V die sich im Spiel nicht spiegelt, spiegelt sich hier trotzdem die Frisur und die Klamotten aber nicht das Gesicht und die Hände.)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ohne (ohne sieht sowas dann ohne aus.)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mit Raytracing (Die indirekte Lichtreflexion auf dem Asphalt im Schatten und die Fensterreflexion heben sich im Vergleich etwas ab.)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ohne (die schattigen Bereiche im Gebäude rechts sind weniger abgedunkelt. In den Tagtotalen sind die Unterschiede suptiler)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mit Raytracing (V und Jacky sind in der Lobby des Hotels eingetroffen und gehen zum Apartment. - Wie der der schwarze spiegelnde Mamorboden ohne RT aussieht hab ich leider vergessen festzuhalten. Aber ich würde sagen, alles was man hier an direkten Spiegelungen sieht, dürfte dann wohl fehlen.)

Das sich bei V die Haut an den Beinen spiegelt dürfte daran liegen, dass die Beine zum Kostüm, was sie im Moment trägt, dazu modeliert wurden. Denn eigentlich ist es den Helden nicht erlaubt sich im Spiel zu spiegeln.)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mit RT: Doch wenn es dämmrig wird und sich im Halbschatten der Straßen aufhält, treten die Unterschiede deutlich zu tage.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ohne: Der immer noch helle Himmel macht in der beginnenden Dämmerung keine (kaum) Reflexionen auf die Straßen und Gebäude, weil er in den Straßenschluchten die teils überdacht sind nicht direkt sichtbar ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

mit RT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ohne:


----------



## AltissimaRatio (20. Dezember 2020)

es wurde vollbracht - Demons Souls (PS5) ist durch. Hab 40h stunden gebraucht und war am Ende ziemlich unschlagbar..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt kann ich mich wieder AC Valhalla widmen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2020)

Tsaibabpank


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2020)

*HZD: The Frozen Wild*
Und natürlich gibt es Spuren im Schnee 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Dezember 2020)

*Sea of Thieves*
_1080p | In-Game AA/16xHQ-AF | 175%  SSAA | Rest InGameMaxOut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
​


----------



## GxGamer (28. Dezember 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077
Full HD | Max Details | Chromatische Aberration und Tiefenschärfe aus​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegon (29. Dezember 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077
4320p
hoch-ultra + Raytracing + Reshade

Hier als Link, da selbst als .jpg zu groß für's Forum.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Dezember 2020)

*Jedi: Fallen Order*
UHD@Epic ohne Film Grain ohne Motion Blur ohne HUD (geht per ini Mod, einen Rest Zustandsanzeige hat man über BD-1s Beleuchtung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (31. Dezember 2020)

Frohes Neues Jahr an allen Gamer gerade eben Gears 5 den neuen DLC fertig gezockt!
Kann ich jeden Action Fan nur ans Herz legen Grafisch auch was feines!
Bo es vergeht einen die lust mit der andauernde "Datei zu groß " Meckerei @Pc gamaes ihr habt ja erst die seite umgestellt wie wäre auch hie reine Änderung!!

leider alle zu gross daher halt wieder nur externe links 









						Gears-bearbeiiiof-War-5-Screenshot-2020-12-31-17-36-51-71
					

Image Gears-bearbeiiiof-War-5-Screenshot-2020-12-31-17-36-51-71 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				












						Gears-of-War-eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee5-Screenshot-2020-12-31-17-28-39-71
					

Image Gears-of-War-eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee5-Screenshot-2020-12-31-17-28-39-71 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				












						Gears-of-War-5-Swwwwwwwwwwcreenshot-2020-12-31-17-39-41-29
					

Image Gears-of-War-5-Swwwwwwwwwwcreenshot-2020-12-31-17-39-41-29 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				












						Gears-of-War-5-Screwwwwwrdeddenshot-2020-12-31-17-40-29-79
					

Image Gears-of-War-5-Screwwwwwrdeddenshot-2020-12-31-17-40-29-79 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2021)

Cyberpunk 2077



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (6. Januar 2021)

Horizon Zero Dawn
Full HD | Max Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (6. Januar 2021)

Chernobylite early access, Steam, dx12 experimental





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acgira (9. Januar 2021)

Cyberpunk 2077 mit RT (RTX3090 / 3440x1440)
seit Treiber 461.09 scheint mir hab ich 3- 4 fps weniger
weshalb ich zwei Dinge nicht mehr auf ultra hab (volumimetrischen Wolken / Screenspace Reflektions) sondern jetzt hoch.
DLSS davor (460.79) Qualität  / nun Ausgeglichen (das Flackern tritt nicht mehr auf)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur auf die Beine gezielt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Manche in Cyberpunk haben synthetisches Blut wie die Androiden in Alien. Das war also gar kein Humanoid.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da fährt man abends nach der Arbeit heim und dann sowas. Massenzusammenstoß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier gabs kein Durchkommen mehr, aber nichts in den Nachrichten auf N54.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


V als Organisationstalent, passt auf dass beim Aufräumen keiner ein brennendes Wrack klaut.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (16. Januar 2021)

FS 2020 High-Ultra 1080p


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (16. Januar 2021)

Black Ops 5140x1440p Auflösung Skalierung auf 120 
Alles auf Ultra 0 Raytracing= OFF

Stellenweise Echt wie Photorealismus hier schlägt ein jedes Grafik Herz extrem hoch !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acgira (17. Januar 2021)

Middleearth: Shadow of War
Alles auf Anschlag / 3440x1440
Monitor auf 100 fps begrenzt - immer über 90



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shadow of Tomb Raider /all max/ RTX aktiviert


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Januar 2021)

Dark Souls Remaster 

1080p @ 4K | InGameMax | TAA+16xHQ-AF | HD-Texturen Mod


----------



## Ex3cut3r (28. Januar 2021)

*CYBERPUNK 2077 5160x2160 DLSS Quality @ 3440x1440 | RESHADE |  NO RT*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Januar 2021)

*Dark Souls Remaster*

_1080p @ 4K | InGameMax | TAA+16xHQ-AF | HD-Texturen Mod
Von PNG auf JPG umgewandelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Januar 2021)

*Dark Souls Remaster*

_1080p @ 4K | InGameMax | TAA+16xHQ-AF | HD-Texturen Mod
Von PNG auf JPG umgewandelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​


----------



## Kitty26 (30. Januar 2021)

*HORIZON ZERO DAWN*
1080p - Ultimative Qualität + FidelityFX CAS 100%
Zitat: "Das Tor des Königs, bringt dich zum Lichte des Mondes"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DBqFetti (30. Januar 2021)

*Assassin's Creed: Valhalla



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
_Spielinterner Fotomodus 
Max Settings @ 1080p_​


----------



## ghost13 (30. Januar 2021)

Cyberpunk 2077_Photomode_Mein_Desktophintergrund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acgira (31. Januar 2021)

Batman: Arkham Knight 21:9, Regler auf Anschlag - bleibt auch nach Cyberpunk mein Lieblingsspiel - hat einfach den brachial coolsten Helden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... und Danke für den Ehrenplatz den mein Tomb Raider Screenshot in der News bekam .


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Januar 2021)

*Bayonetta*

_4K per DSR | InGameMax | 0xAA/16xHQ-AF | -1.000 LOD
SGSSAA oder TrSSAA kann man zwar Nutzen aber dafür kein SSAO
von PNG auf JPEG gewandelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
​


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (4. Februar 2021)

Hab endlich eine Lösung mit Irfan geht easy zu komprimieren!
Alsno nun mit der 6800 Xt Red dead 2 in ultra Das Spiel ist Grafisch einfach ein Meisterwerk!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ETS2 in 7600 x 1050 Ultra settings und 200% Skalierung.
Original zum Download.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (16. Februar 2021)

Ghost of Tsushima - PS5 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (18. Februar 2021)

Red 2 was soll man sagen ? Es ist einfach Kunst was die jungs da gezaubert haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (24. Februar 2021)

*Horizon Zero Dawn*
*Full HD | Max Details | Fotomodus*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Warten auf grün"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Straße nach Meridian"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (25. Februar 2021)

Mafia Definitive Edition Gestern beendet sehr gute Story auch grafisch einige gute Momente aber auch sehr viele Matschtexturen und ehr Durschnitt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. März 2021)

Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order
_1440p | InGameMaxOut | InGame AA/16xHQ-AF | Fotomodus 
Sry für die Unschärfe habe dem Fotomodus genutzt !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (9. März 2021)

Da uns ja bald Far Cry 6 bevorsteht habe ich nochmals Far Cry 5 mit Mods angeschmissen und das muss man mal einfach sagen die Dunia 2 Engine ist schon ne Wahnsinns engine! Am ende nen mini Video hoffe das ist ok.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Video wurde mit mods und 5k gedreht





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLAwHuLWrG0:56

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Acgira (11. März 2021)

Valheim - mit max. Einstellungen 3440x1440 (3090)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein guter Platz für meine bescheidene Holzhütte... mitten im Dark Forest - des Nachts kommen die Grauzwerge und gefährlicheres auch Trolle, da wird das Bauen nicht langweilig werden. - Die ersten Bäume sind bereits gefällt.

3 Tage später...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Hütte steht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Morgenlicht...

Zweimal bin "ich" beim Bauen tödlich abgestürzt... - dreimal wurde ich von Kraturen getötet... meine beste Waffe ist eine Feuersteinaxt und ich hab noch keinen Boss besiegt. Ursprünglich war an der Stelle dichter Wald, wie man sehen kann, wurde das Holz gebraucht. - Die Dungeons um das neue Heim hab ich absichtlich nicht gereinigt, damit ich immer angegriffen werde und unterm Bauen auch die Kampfskills trainiere. Was natürlich effetiver wäre, wenn ich nicht ein paar mal gestorben wäre.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vereinzelthab ich Bäume in der Nähe stehen lassen, zwecks der Screenshots, damit sie atmosphärischer rüberkommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gigabyte 3090 Gaming OC 24GB

806mV - 1830 MHZ / 185 - 210 Watt / 70 bis 90 fps (begrenzt auf max 90 per Treibereinstellung)


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2021)

*Tell Me Why*​UHD@Max (nach längerem Kampf weil der TV das nicht als "nativ" meldete und das Spiel nicht mehr als "nativ" auflösen wollte)
Schönes Detail was gar nicht so leicht aufzunehmen ist: Wird in der Kälte von Alaska gesprochen bildet der Atem kleine Wolken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Xaphyr (27. März 2021)

Ich habe mich auch mal daran versucht. Eigentlich bin ich maximal unbegabt, habe kein Auge für sowas und fühle mich auch schnell beim spielen rausgerissen davon. Aber bei HZD konnte ich einfach nicht anders, vor allem mit diesem begnadeten Fotomodus...


*Horizon Zero Dawn - UHD - Mix aus Ultra und Hoch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Letzte mag ich besonders. Wenn jemand die Screenshots in Originalqualität haben möchte, kann er mich gerne anschreiben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. März 2021)

*Batman: Arkam Asylum *
_1080p | 8xSGSSAA/16xHQ-AF/LOD -1.500y | HBAO+ PhysX On | Ini Tweaks | Mods_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (30. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2021)

*Yakuza 3 (PC) *
aka Waisenhaussimulator 2009
@UHD Max +150% RenderScale + 10% CAS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Doppelpost wegen Bilderlimit)​


----------



## Ex3cut3r (5. April 2021)

*CYBERPUNK 2077 5160x2160 DLSS Quality @ 3440x1440 | RESHADE |  NO RT*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## emha21 (12. April 2021)

CP 2077/original 1440p, hier 720p /RT max/Fotomodus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. April 2021)

Dark Souls 3
_1440p/2160p | InGameMAxOut | InGame AA/16xHQ-AF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. April 2021)

Dark Souls 3
_1440p/2160p | InGameMAxOut | InGame AA/16xHQ-AF_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (28. April 2021)

Assetto Corsa


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Mai 2021)

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider - DX12 - UHD - Mix aus Hoch & Ultra - ReShade Kontrastfilter "Levels" (4 & 240)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Mai 2021)

Resident Evil Village Demo
1440/4K | Max Settings TAA/16xHQ-AF | HDR On 

Also der abschnitt im Dorf lief in 4K so 50+ FPS aber im Schloss mit 60FPS (Cap) !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Mai 2021)

iRacing 991.2 Cup




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Mai 2021)

Bioshock HD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. Mai 2021)

Bioshock HD 3840x2160 Max. Settings bischen in Rapture unterwegs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (12. Mai 2021)

Resident Evil Village // wqhd, max settings, shadow high + rtx


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Mai 2021)

Bioshock HD 3840x2160 Max. Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (16. Mai 2021)

ACV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (17. Mai 2021)

Quantum Break




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (17. Mai 2021)

ACV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (17. Mai 2021)

ACV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2021)

Siedler 2* + Return to the Roots




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* = Entweder Gold oder Original + Missions-CD.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (29. Mai 2021)

Demon Souls PS5 .. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 700RRaptor (29. Mai 2021)

Es werden leider oft die Grafik-Setting Angaben vergessen.
Und es wäre cool zu wissen mit welchem Screenshot Programm die jeweiligen Bilder aufgenommen wurden.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (29. Mai 2021)

700RRaptor schrieb:


> Es werden leider oft die Grafik-Setting Angaben vergessen.
> Und es wäre cool zu wissen mit welchem Screenshot Programm die jeweiligen Bilder aufgenommen wurden.


Nun.. falls du mich meinst , es Demons Souls gibts nur für PS5. Die Screens die ich hochgeladen hab sind alle mit dem 30FPS aufgenommen worden. Wobei der 60FPS aber kaums schlechter aussieht.
Der Hauptunterschied ist die Auflösung die ist hier 4k Nativ. Und beim 60FPS Modus 1440p

Das heißt dann auch das die Screens intern mit der PS5 aufgenommen wurden. Per USB Stick zum Rechner und dort per GIMP auf die erlaubte Größe komprimiert.
Soll man das echt immer schreiben ??


----------



## Ion (9. Juni 2021)

Okay, das ist bisher der seltsamste Planet, den ich in No Mans Sky entdeckt habe. Es ist alles... schwarz/weiß?! 
Anbei auf einem Bild mit meinem Schiff, dass komplett in Farbe dargestellt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Juni 2021)

Bioshock 2 Remastered 3840x2160 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torben456 (29. Juni 2021)

*Horizon Zero Dawn *

2560x1440 - ultra/hohe Details​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2021)

*Yakuza 5 (Remastered)*
@UHD@Max mit ein bisschen CAS
Hab erst nach den Bildern gesehen dass es auch mal wieder einen 4k Font Mod gibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für ein nur leicht aufpoliertes PS3 Spiel kann sich das durchaus noch sehen lassen.​


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Juni 2021)

Bioshock 2 Remastered 3840x2160 max. Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Juli 2021)

Prodeus 1920x1080 Max. Settings Pixel Overlay




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2021)

Stubbs The Zombie in Rebel Without a Pulse (Remastered 2021)​@UHD@400% ResScale
Cutscenes sind komisch Anamorph, Grafik PS2 Niveau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Juli 2021)

Project CARS 3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MDJ (20. August 2021)

Amicia aus "A Plague Tale: Innocence"
(1080p)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (22. August 2021)

Chernobylite (UWQHD, alles @max, 110% Auflösungsskalierung):








						Chernobylite-Screenshot-2021-08-22-23-29-44-65
					

Image Chernobylite-Screenshot-2021-08-22-23-29-44-65 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Chernobylite-Screenshot-2021-08-22-23-37-45-93
					

Image Chernobylite-Screenshot-2021-08-22-23-37-45-93 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Chernobylite-Screenshot-2021-08-22-23-30-06-20
					

Image Chernobylite-Screenshot-2021-08-22-23-30-06-20 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Chernobylite-Screenshot-2021-08-22-23-21-14-83
					

Image Chernobylite-Screenshot-2021-08-22-23-21-14-83 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Olstyle (25. August 2021)

Mafia: Definitive Edition​UHD, alles ausser AA auf Maximum, muss ja spielbar bleiben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (26. August 2021)

Psychonauts 2​UHD, alles auf Maximum. Auch resolution scale was standardmässig auf 50 steht nun auf 100. Könnte etwas Downsampling bedeuten, aber die 2080Ti hängt wacker im 60FPS Vsync.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das HUD geht von selbst aus wenn man es nicht braucht, beim Beenden wird einem gesagt wie lang der letzte Speicherpunkt her ist, diverse Zusatzoptionen für eingeschränkte Spieler...So sieht gründlich aufpoliert aus!​


----------



## MDJ (28. August 2021)

Amicia aus "A Plague Tale: Innocence"
(1080p)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (31. August 2021)

*Ghost Recon Breakpoint*
1080p +130% Auflösungsskalierung - NV Schärfefilter - custom Ansel Farbeinstellungen - fast max. Settings
Screenshots via Ansel (Schärfefilter und Ansel Settings sind dann in den Screenshots zu sehen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acgira (20. September 2021)

Biomutant
alles max / 1440x3440 Geforce 3090
Ausschnitt über Fotomodus / Screenshot über Steam / F12-Taste




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (21. September 2021)

Erster Blick in Kena: Bridge of Spirits  
Mit dem internen Foto-Modus aufgenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acgira (22. September 2021)

Biomutant
alles max / 1440x3440 Geforce 3090
Ausschnitt über Fotomodus / Screenshot über Steam / F12-Taste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun flauschige Monster (Biomutant)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Landschaften (Biomutant)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



etwas Action (mit dem Flammenschwert von der Leuchtturm Nebenquest)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (23. Oktober 2021)

Far Cry 6 PS5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (23. Oktober 2021)

Far Cry 6 in scharf  

alles auf ultra 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (24. Oktober 2021)

Assetto Corsa mit Rainfx




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (26. Oktober 2021)

Urlaubs Fealing pur aus Far Cry 6




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (29. Oktober 2021)

CP 2077 ohne RT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (30. Oktober 2021)

*OpenTTD* 12.0
Basisgrafiken teils mit OpenGFX, teils mit aBase




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (31. Oktober 2021)

Nafeken schrieb:


> CP 2077 ohne RT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du solltest dich  mal mit AI Upscaling versuchen. Ich bearbeite meine Screenshots damit inzwischen. Hier mal ein Beispiel. 

Dein Bild bearbeitet mit AI bei gleicher Auflösung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier mal ein Crop mit der hardcoded 4x Auflösung des Models und vorher nachher Vergleich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackTheHero (31. Oktober 2021)

Das Tool was ich benutze ist übrigens "Cupscale" und super easy in der Handhabung.








						Releases · n00mkrad/cupscale
					

Image Upscaling GUI based on ESRGAN. Contribute to n00mkrad/cupscale development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				







__





						The ESRGAN upscaling guide (with Cupscale) - JustPaste.it
					






					justpaste.it


----------



## wr2champ (6. November 2021)

Forza Horizon 5
Settings wenn möglich auf "Extreme", sonst "Ultra"
2560x1440p

Mal ein bisschen herumprobiert. Finde, dass das Spiel eine sehr gute Grafik hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. November 2021)

*Assetto Corsa* mit einigen Mods (Shaders Patch und SOL):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acgira (18. November 2021)

Hellblade, Senua's Sacrifice - mit enhanced update
1440 X 3440 -  max RT (hoch)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (20. November 2021)

Horizon 5 4K Ultra Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. November 2021)

Es  ist wirklich immer das gleiche 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. November 2021)

Fallout 3 1920x1080 Max. Settings Nmc Texture Mods etc.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3840x2160




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (21. November 2021)

*Disco Elysium*
(UHD@MAX + HDR, nicht  dass das hier viel ausmachen würde)
Einfach mal die Dialoge lesen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. November 2021)

Prodeus 270p 1920x1080 (Bildschirmgröße) Scanline/Pixel Sprite Models




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acgira (28. November 2021)

Guardians of the Galaxy - 21:9 - RT ultra



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (1. Dezember 2021)

Assetto Corsa 4K (resized 960p) CSP0.1.76 preview136, Sol2.2 und Pure0.32.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (19. Dezember 2021)

Matrix Awakens Demo PS5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (19. Dezember 2021)

*Ready or Not *
max. Settings - DSR FHD->1440p + Auflösungsskalierung 150% - DLSS Quality



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Dezember 2021)

Bioshock Infinite
1920x1080
Max. Details etc. teilweise Transparency AA (Bug)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2022)

Kena: Bridge of Spirits​UHD@Ultra@75% ResScale was bei der Optik imo weniger auffällt als schlechtere Effekte
(Gamma ist etwas gemixt weil mal die HDR und mal die SDR Variante des Screenshots besser aussah, Win11 AutoHDR haut wohl mehr rein als das von Win10)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2022)

Kingdom Hearts III (PC)​UHD@Max (=LOD aus ), dank echtem HDR ist die Gamebar verwirrt und es gibt nur Bilder von der Spiel eigenen Kamera



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Januar 2022)

SOTTR
1080p @ 1440p |  SMAAT2x,16HQ-AF | Setting Ultra/Hoch
_(So habe lange nix mehr Poste wird mal wieder zeit ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_​


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Januar 2022)

World of Warcraft Burning Crusade Classic
1920x1080 Classic Details



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (19. Januar 2022)

God of War




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (20. Januar 2022)

God of War

Ultra + Wide+Fov+Resahde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (28. Januar 2022)

*Titanic Honor & Glory | Demo 401*
1920x1080 | Maximale Details




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Februar 2022)

Quake Remastered/64
1920x1080
Alles auf max. kein AA
teilweise ohne Motion Blur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (25. Februar 2022)

Assetto Corsa 1440p maxed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightSurfer (27. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Shadow of the Tomb Raider. Auflösung: 3840 x 2160; RTX = Ultra; Vsync = On


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2022)

NieR: Automata​5120 x 2880@Max ohne Ingame-AA, eigentlich DLDSR aber da braucht es wohl NV Tools für Screens (Tipps sind willkommen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (24. März 2022)

Assetto  Corsa 1440p maxed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich in UHD@1.78 DLDSR, mangels richtigem Aufnahmetool simples Resampling von 5120x2880



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (13. Mai 2022)

Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Mai 2022)

Dishonored: Death of the Outsider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juni 2022)

*Quake Remastered Dissolution of Eternity
1920x1080
alles Max. teilweise ohne Motion Blur, ohne Texture Smoothing*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acgira (12. Juni 2022)

Snow Runner - 21:9 / alles max (außer Filmkörnung) Vsync aus / 3440X1440 / Fotomodus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juni 2022)

Guardians of the Galaxy​(UHD@DLSS Quality, eigentlich in HDR)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Juni 2022)

Das Lama killt mich gerade!


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Juni 2022)

*Slayers Testaments
1920x1080
Max. Config*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juni 2022)

*Nostalgic Train*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Juli 2022)

Bloodborne PSX
960x720
config: Default




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. August 2022)

Zera Myths Awaken | Alpha
Standard Config




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. August 2022)

Slayers Testament heute unter anderem, also Doom 2016 in der Quake Engine für Quake Spiked. Nichts negatives bis jetzt drüber zu sagen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rwk (8. August 2022)

*Stray (2022)*
© BlueTwelve Studio ️/ Annapurna Interactive
Unreal Engine 4 / 3840 x 1600 / Max Settings / Schärfe ca. 75%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (19. August 2022)

Forza Horizon 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Oktober 2022)

Dread Delusion 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2022)

Judgment​UHD@Max+FSR2.1 Quality ,HDR Downmix der  Gamebar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. November 2022)

Bloodborne PSX
960x720
config: Default​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. November 2022)

Hrot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (9. November 2022)

*A Plague Tale: Requiem*
*Full HD | Ultra Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wr2champ (16. November 2022)

Red Dead Redemption 2, PC. Fast durchgängig auf Ultra, hier und da auf hoch @1440p. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (18. November 2022)

A Plague Tale 5k mit Auflösung auf 140% alles auf Ultra

Eines wenn nicht sogar das schönste Spiel ich hoffe die Enwtickler haben riesen erfolg und bleiben bei der Qualität!

Das ist ein Traum für Grafikfetischisten wie mich einfach nur sabbern in jeden Level!

Ein Dank an Olstyle!!
für den tip mit der Gamepar so konnte ich nochmal ins Spiel um einige Bilder zu machen...den dieses Meisterwerk muss man einfach gesehen haben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. November 2022)

Stalker Lost Alpha
Preset: High |1920x1080


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nafeken (26. November 2022)

Cyberpunk 2077 Psycho Raytracing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2022)

A Plague Tale: Requiem​UHD@Ultra+DLSS Quality -> weiterhin CPU-Limit bei 2080Ti+5800X, wie immer HDR im Gamebar Downmix



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Dezember 2022)

Hrot
1920x1080



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stalker Lost Alpha
1920 x 1080| Preset: High


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (1. Dezember 2022)

*Half Life - Alyx (VR)*
Max. Quali, Samsung Odyssey Plus
Screenshots mittels Controller-Button-Komination von Steam-VR erstellt​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Half Life - Alyx (VR)
Levitation-Mod*
Max. Quali, Samsung Odyssey Plus
Screenshots mittels Controller-Button-Komination von Microsoft-Windows-Mixed-Reality erstellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Dezember 2022)

Prodeus
1920 x 1080 270p scale | realtime rendered sprites




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Dezember 2022)

Ashes 
Config : Default




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Dezember 2022)

Ex Zodiac 
standard config




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BillDschirm (20. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mir durch die derzeitigen Epic-Deals mal God of War gegönnt. Großartig.


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2023)

Assetto Corsa Toyota TS040 @ Seaside Route 765


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Januar 2023)

Dread Delusion​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ocean Work




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiritrest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Januar 2023)

Turok 2 Seeds of Evil 
2560x1440




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vad4r (Freitag um 11:10)

in der Original Auflösung....


----------



## Veriquitas (Dienstag um 21:25)

Rage
2560 x 1440
Max. Settings




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veriquitas (Heute um 19:06)

Starcraft 2 Wings of Liberty
2560 x 1440
Max. Settings 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

